# Boy Drugged By Lesbian "Parents" To Be A Girl



## Silhouette

> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online


Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"








The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..

*No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*

It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.

It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..

Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..

I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":

*For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*

Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.

The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....


----------



## Silhouette

Here is the surgery these two lesbians are leading their son towards:














He will still never have a uterus, nor ovaries, nor can he bear children, menstruate.  He will always show up male in DNA checks and the position of his pelvic bones and other unerasable male anatomical features...

This surgery almost always leaves the patient numb sexually and incontinent.  The lesbian "parents" should invest heavily in adult diapers for when the boy is old enough to have his healthy genitals chopped off.  Also they should invest in therapy for later if the boy develops a desire to reverse the surgery as many assited-amputation-of-healthy-organs patients do..

Of course the reversal surgery will also leave him numb, incontinent and a mere disfigured cartoon character of what he was born as.


----------



## jknowgood

This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.


----------



## Iceweasel

Those heffers need to be lobotomized and the child needs a normal family.


----------



## Silhouette

I think the boy is around 14 now.  That picture was taken when he was 11 in 2011 if memory serves.


----------



## Iceweasel

It's probably too late then, he's probably already had a lopadickoffofme.


----------



## Silhouette

Not sure if the boy has had the amputations yet, courtesy of the AMA...

But here's a little more on the issues of suicidal thoughts and tendencies in "transgenders" who have had the surgery.  From a general child abuse prevention website that features Thomas Lobel's story as one of obvious child abuse:



> From a Swedish Study: *Persons with transsexualism, after sex reassignment, have considerably higher risks for mortality, suicidal behaviour, and psychiatric morbidity than the general population*. Our findings suggest that sex reassignment, although alleviating gender dysphoria, may not suffice as treatment for transsexualism, and should inspire improved psychiatric and somatic care after sex reassignment for this patient group. Sex Reassignment Surgery For Children Two Words CHILD ABUSE. 8211 Patheos Caring For Our Children Foundation


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
Click to expand...


----------



## Syriusly

Syriusly said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again

A three year old article is a 'current event'?

First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors. 

Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.

Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News

*Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*

Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.

Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.

*It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*

Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.

These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.

*Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*

*The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.

In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.

The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*

There are two issues going on here.

*There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?

And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *

Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:



> ...There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.


 
Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes.  It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it.  In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid  a crowd at their door with torches at night.

The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse...  It's a difference of CULTural values...  the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT".   The "T" is for "Transgender"....

[I re-did the OP just for you Syriusly...  ]


----------



## AmericanFirst

Silhouette said:


> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
Click to expand...

But then the evil idiots claim they are not forcing their mental derangement on anybody. What a couple of sick dykes.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Syriusly said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
Click to expand...

Can't sugar coat stupid, and this dyke couple are stupid. Born a boy you are a boy period.


----------



## Syriusly

Syriusly said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
Click to expand...


Odd isn't it- that Silhouette never mentions any of the other cases- whose parents just happen not to be gay?

A Boy s Life - The Atlantic

This is a really interesting article on the issue. Not that Silhouette or any of the haters will read it- because it isn't just about attacking homosexuals

_For his third Christmas, Tina bought Brandon a first-rate Army set—complete with a Kevlar hat, walkie-talkies, and a hand grenade. Both Tina and Brandon’s father had served in the Army, and she thought their son might identify with the toys. A photo from that day shows him wearing a towel around his head, a bandanna around his waist, and a glum expression. The Army set sits unopened at his feet. Tina recalls his joy, by contrast, on a day later that year. One afternoon, while Tina was on the phone, Brandon climbed out of the bathtub. When she found him, he was dancing in front of the mirror with his penis tucked between his legs. “Look, Mom, I’m a girl,” he told her. “Happy as can be,” she recalls.

“Brandon, God made you a boy for a special reason,” she told him before they said prayers one night when he was 5, the first part of a speech she’d prepared. But he cut her off: “God made a mistake,” he said.

Tina had no easy explanation for where Brandon’s behavior came from. Gender roles are not very fluid in their no-stoplight town, where Confederate flags line the main street. Boys ride dirt bikes through the woods starting at age 5; local county fairs feature muscle cars for boys and beauty pageants for girls of all ages. In the Army, Tina operated heavy machinery, but she is no tomboy. When she was younger, she wore long flowing dresses to match her long, wavy blond hair; now she wears it in a cute, Renée Zellweger–style bob. Her husband, Bill (Brandon’s stepfather), lays wood floors and builds houses for a living. At a recent meeting with Brandon’s school principal about how to handle the boy, Bill aptly summed up the town philosophy: “The way I was brought up, a boy’s a boy and a girl’s a girl.”
......
A recent medical innovation holds out the promise that this might be the first generation of transsexuals who can live inconspicuously. About three years ago, physicians in the U.S. started treating transgender children with puberty blockers, drugs originally intended to halt precocious puberty. The blockers put teens in a state of suspended development. They prevent boys from growing facial and body hair and an Adam’s apple, or developing a deep voice or any of the other physical characteristics that a male-to-female transsexual would later spend tens of thousands of dollars to reverse. They allow girls to grow taller, and prevent them from getting breasts or a period._


----------



## AmericanFirst

Syriusly said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd isn't it- that Silhouette never mentions any of the other cases- whose parents just happen not to be gay?
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic
> 
> This is a really interesting article on the issue. Not that Silhouette or any of the haters will read it- because it isn't just about attacking homosexuals
> 
> _For his third Christmas, Tina bought Brandon a first-rate Army set—complete with a Kevlar hat, walkie-talkies, and a hand grenade. Both Tina and Brandon’s father had served in the Army, and she thought their son might identify with the toys. A photo from that day shows him wearing a towel around his head, a bandanna around his waist, and a glum expression. The Army set sits unopened at his feet. Tina recalls his joy, by contrast, on a day later that year. One afternoon, while Tina was on the phone, Brandon climbed out of the bathtub. When she found him, he was dancing in front of the mirror with his penis tucked between his legs. “Look, Mom, I’m a girl,” he told her. “Happy as can be,” she recalls.
> 
> “Brandon, God made you a boy for a special reason,” she told him before they said prayers one night when he was 5, the first part of a speech she’d prepared. But he cut her off: “God made a mistake,” he said.
> 
> Tina had no easy explanation for where Brandon’s behavior came from. Gender roles are not very fluid in their no-stoplight town, where Confederate flags line the main street. Boys ride dirt bikes through the woods starting at age 5; local county fairs feature muscle cars for boys and beauty pageants for girls of all ages. In the Army, Tina operated heavy machinery, but she is no tomboy. When she was younger, she wore long flowing dresses to match her long, wavy blond hair; now she wears it in a cute, Renée Zellweger–style bob. Her husband, Bill (Brandon’s stepfather), lays wood floors and builds houses for a living. At a recent meeting with Brandon’s school principal about how to handle the boy, Bill aptly summed up the town philosophy: “The way I was brought up, a boy’s a boy and a girl’s a girl.”
> ......
> A recent medical innovation holds out the promise that this might be the first generation of transsexuals who can live inconspicuously. About three years ago, physicians in the U.S. started treating transgender children with puberty blockers, drugs originally intended to halt precocious puberty. The blockers put teens in a state of suspended development. They prevent boys from growing facial and body hair and an Adam’s apple, or developing a deep voice or any of the other physical characteristics that a male-to-female transsexual would later spend tens of thousands of dollars to reverse. They allow girls to grow taller, and prevent them from getting breasts or a period._
Click to expand...

Born a boy you are a boy, period.


----------



## Syriusly

AmericanFirst said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't sugar coat stupid, and this dyke couple are stupid. Born a boy you are a boy period.
Click to expand...


Yeah- well like I said

*There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?

And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.

I already know the haters will focus on the lesbians, and ignore the cases where the children aren't raised by lesbians.

A Boy s Life - The Atlantic*


----------



## MisterBeale

One need only look at that photo to see he identifies more as a boy than a girl.  They put pink jeans on him, but look at the knees on those jeans. . . . Do you see it?  He has more mud stains on them than my own boy had at six, and my boy is VERY male.  So obviously this kid is just trying to please his care givers.  HE LOVES BEING A BOY.

GIVE ME A BREAK.

I'm so sorry these dykes couldn't get a girl to adopt.  They need to seek some counseling for their man hating attitudes if they are to continue raising this boy.  Look how sad he looks.  Poor little guy.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Syriusly said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't sugar coat stupid, and this dyke couple are stupid. Born a boy you are a boy period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah- well like I said
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> I already know the haters will focus on the lesbians, and ignore the cases where the children aren't raised by lesbians.
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic*
Click to expand...

Psychological help


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> Yeah- well like I said...*There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> I already know the haters will focus on the lesbians, and ignore the cases where the children aren't raised by lesbians.
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic*


 
The REAL issue is one of culture.  Heteros frown on this child abuse and make attempts to decry it publicly and denounce the parents who are engaged in it..I'm not considering the APA or AMA members who participate "part of the hetero community" BTW and neither should anyone else for reasons clearly stated in the OP (CQR...follow the links)

The proper course of action of "children with transgender disorder" (odd...and telling.. you would call part of your moniker "LGBT" "T" "a disorder" ) is for the APA to do a searching and fearless objective survey without leading questions to discover in private (child away from his or her parents) to discover what was really behind the child's rejection of their own gender.  If a child is so riveted on denying reality, the proper course of action would be to put that child into therapy designed to re-guide their plastic mind back to reality...

Not to amputate its healthy organs and leave it suicidal, mutilated, sexually numb and incontinent..


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah- well like I said...*There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> I already know the haters will focus on the lesbians, and ignore the cases where the children aren't raised by lesbians.
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REAL issue is one of culture.  Heteros frown on this child abuse ..
Click to expand...


Really? 

I have quoted an article in the Atlantic Magazine- if this is child abuse- why haven't any of these heterosexual parents been arrested?

*Face it- the only child you have raised this issue about is the child raised by homosexuals.*

Even though it is easy to find articles about other families attempting to deal with the same issues- and easy to find articles about how children are being treated- you are posting the case from 3 years ago- only because the parents are gay.


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> ..I have quoted an article in the Atlantic Magazine- if this is child abuse- why haven't any of these heterosexual parents been arrested?


 
That's the $20,000 question, isn't it?  Want me to venture a guess?  OK, I will...

I'm guessing that because the situation involves "Lesbian" or "Gay" or "Bisexual" or "Transgender" issues that are abusive to kids, prosecutors and law enforcement are scared shitless that they'll be on the receiving end of a lawsuit. After all, if the APA and AMA is behind this abuse, how would a prosecutor or law enforcement officer defend themselves in court? 

And you have just inadvertently and quite nicely underscored why when child abuse becomes institutionalized, it becomes insidious and impossible to stop...well...almost impossible.  The first step is to identify it and then talk about it, openly, until a resolution or bravery or both is found in the conversation to put a stop to it.

Bear in mind, the child abuse is labelled "Transgenderism" in case any of you good readers are wondering what culture supports this, promotes and defends it..  "LGB....*T*"....


----------



## Katzndogz

If this boy had a man in his life,  a dad, he might not have identified with women as his only role models.   

The story of this boy at three is questionable.  He has a penis long enough to tuck between his legs!  That's some well hung three year old.  At three how was he so sure girls don't have a penis?  How many naked little girls has he seen?  

I don't believe this couple.


----------



## Silhouette

Well Tipsy, you'd better believe this couple because if you don't, you could be sued....just kidding.  They'd never challenge you because then the topic of their abuse of their son would see a jury.  That's something I'm not sure even the ACLU would get behind..



Syriusly said:


> ..I have quoted an article in the Atlantic Magazine- if this is child abuse- why haven't any of these heterosexual parents been arrested?


That's the $20,000 question, isn't it? Want me to venture a guess? OK, I will...
I'm guessing that because the situation involves "Lesbian" or "Gay" or "Bisexual" or "Transgender" issues that are abusive to kids, prosecutors and law enforcement are scared shitless that they'll be on the receiving end of a lawsuit. After all, if the APA and AMA is behind this abuse, how would a prosecutor or law enforcement officer defend themselves in court?


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I have quoted an article in the Atlantic Magazine- if this is child abuse- why haven't any of these heterosexual parents been arrested?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the $20,000 question, isn't it?  Want me to venture a guess?  OK, I will...
> 
> I'm guessing that because the situation involves "Lesbian" or "Gay" or "Bisexual" or "Transgender" issues that are abusive to kids, prosecutors and law enforcement are scared shitless that they'll be on the receiving end of a lawsuit. After all, if the APA and AMA is behind this abuse, how would a prosecutor or law enforcement officer defend themselves in court?.
Click to expand...


Well your 'guess' is hardly a shock.

There is no one calling for these families- or these doctors to be arrested for child abuse other than a few whackjobs like yourself.

Indeed- how could any law enforcement officer justify arresting someone for child abuse when the parents were following the recommendations of their medical doctors and there is no physical harm?

Only in the mind of Silhouette.


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> There is no one calling for these families- or these doctors to be arrested for child abuse other than a few whackjobs like yourself.
> *
> Indeed- how could any law enforcement officer justify arresting someone for child abuse when the parents were following the recommendations of their medical doctors and there is no physical harm?*
> 
> Only in the mind of Silhouette.


 That isn't true at all.  Google the names involved and you'll find plenty of people who think this is child abuse.  In fact, in the article from the UK that the OP cited a very vocal detractor medical professional is quoted.

You think that if you just make shit up, it somehow changes reality.  Denial and the defense of it can be such a time consuming business for you Syriusly...

Again (see bold) you are reiterating that because you have locked down the flow of the "audit-group-think" APA and their radiating sychophant organizations (the AMA) that "there can be nothing wrong with this child abuse"...  Without realizing it, you are RAISING the alarm of the readers here instead of lowering it...


----------



## Silhouette

"This is child abuse. It's like performing liposuction on an anorexic child," said Dr. Paul McHugh, professor of psychiatry at Johns Hopkins University.

"It is a disorder of the mind. Not a disorder of the body. Dealing with it in this way is not dealing with the problem that truly exists.

“We shouldn't be mucking around with nature. We can’t assume what the outcome will be," McHugh said.

Dr. Manny Alvarez, senior managing health editor of FoxNews.com, said the hormone blockers also may pose a medical risk. "I think that it’s highly inappropriate to be interfering with natural hormonal growth patterns,” Alvarez said. “There are significant potential problems necessary for growth and development.

"Potential long-term effects can include other abnormalities of hormones, vascular complications and even potential cancer. I think that if this child – as he finishes his puberty and teenage years – decides to undergo a transgender procedure – then there are proper channels to do so.

“But to do it at the age of 11 -- to me -- could be potentially dangerous to the health of this child," he said. Controversial Therapy for Pre-Teen Transgender Patient Raises Questions Fox News


----------



## bodecea

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes.  I*t's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it.*  In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid  a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse...  It's a difference of CULTural values...  the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT".   The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> [I re-did the OP just for you Syriusly...  ]
Click to expand...



No we don't.   But it seems you have to lie again to make any kind of point.


----------



## Silhouette

bodecea said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes.  I*t's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it.*  In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid  a crowd at their door with torches at night....The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse...  It's a difference of CULTural values...  ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.   But it seems you have to lie again to make any kind of point.
Click to expand...

 
Please post links to any gay or lesbian outfit or the APA or AMA denouncing this practice to the boy Thomas Lobel.


----------



## Silhouette

Bodecea?  Links?


----------



## bodecea

Silhouette said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes.  I*t's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it.*  In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid  a crowd at their door with torches at night....The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse...  It's a difference of CULTural values...  ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.   But it seems you have to lie again to make any kind of point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please post links to any gay or lesbian outfit or the APA or AMA denouncing this practice to the boy Thomas Lobel.
Click to expand...

So...not denouncing something = supporting it now?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Syriusly said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah- well like I said...*There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> I already know the haters will focus on the lesbians, and ignore the cases where the children aren't raised by lesbians.
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REAL issue is one of culture.  Heteros frown on this child abuse ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I have quoted an article in the Atlantic Magazine- if this is child abuse- why haven't any of these heterosexual parents been arrested?
> 
> *Face it- the only child you have raised this issue about is the child raised by homosexuals.*
> 
> Even though it is easy to find articles about other families attempting to deal with the same issues- and easy to find articles about how children are being treated- you are posting the case from 3 years ago- only because the parents are gay.
Click to expand...



I'll say differently

I don't give a shit who the parents are fucking, this is child abuse.

You are sick for defending it


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

bodecea said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes.  I*t's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it.*  In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid  a crowd at their door with torches at night....The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse...  It's a difference of CULTural values...  ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.   But it seems you have to lie again to make any kind of point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please post links to any gay or lesbian outfit or the APA or AMA denouncing this practice to the boy Thomas Lobel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...not denouncing something = supporting it now?
Click to expand...


Shut up pig. if this were two parents getting treatment to stop their kid from being gay you'd be all over conservatives who weren't "denouncing" it.


----------



## bodecea

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes.  I*t's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it.*  In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid  a crowd at their door with torches at night....The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse...  It's a difference of CULTural values...  ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.   But it seems you have to lie again to make any kind of point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please post links to any gay or lesbian outfit or the APA or AMA denouncing this practice to the boy Thomas Lobel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...not denouncing something = supporting it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Shut up pig.* if this were two parents getting treatment to stop their kid from being gay you'd be all over conservatives who weren't "denouncing" it.
Click to expand...

Ah...make me, Mal.

I don't here you denouncing the murder of all those student teachers down in Mexico....stop supporting murder.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

bodecea said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes.  I*t's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it.*  In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid  a crowd at their door with torches at night....The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse...  It's a difference of CULTural values...  ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.   But it seems you have to lie again to make any kind of point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please post links to any gay or lesbian outfit or the APA or AMA denouncing this practice to the boy Thomas Lobel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...not denouncing something = supporting it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Shut up pig.* if this were two parents getting treatment to stop their kid from being gay you'd be all over conservatives who weren't "denouncing" it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah...make me, Mal.
> 
> I don't here you denouncing the murder of all those student teachers down in Mexico....stop supporting murder.
Click to expand...



I denounce the murder of student teachers in Mexico

AH, integrity something you would have learned had you actually served in the Navy


----------



## bodecea

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.   But it seems you have to lie again to make any kind of point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post links to any gay or lesbian outfit or the APA or AMA denouncing this practice to the boy Thomas Lobel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...not denouncing something = supporting it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Shut up pig.* if this were two parents getting treatment to stop their kid from being gay you'd be all over conservatives who weren't "denouncing" it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah...make me, Mal.
> 
> I don't here you denouncing the murder of all those student teachers down in Mexico....stop supporting murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I denounce the murder of student teachers in Mexico
> 
> AH, integrity something you would have learned had you actually served in the Navy
Click to expand...

Sure....now you do.  Haven't heard you denounce the sexual abuse of 1 out of 4 girls in America before they reach 18 either...stop supporting the sexual abuse of girls.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

bodecea said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please post links to any gay or lesbian outfit or the APA or AMA denouncing this practice to the boy Thomas Lobel.
> 
> 
> 
> So...not denouncing something = supporting it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Shut up pig.* if this were two parents getting treatment to stop their kid from being gay you'd be all over conservatives who weren't "denouncing" it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah...make me, Mal.
> 
> I don't here you denouncing the murder of all those student teachers down in Mexico....stop supporting murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I denounce the murder of student teachers in Mexico
> 
> AH, integrity something you would have learned had you actually served in the Navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure....now you do.  Haven't heard you denounce the sexual abuse of 1 out of 4 girls in America before they reach 18 either...stop supporting the sexual abuse of girls.
Click to expand...


Damn you are dishonest aren't you.

See if there is a thread about something like that and I see it and choose to post in it, I denounce it. 

Whilst you choose to make your snarky remarks instead because you're a piece of shit.

I don't say this lightly, but you truly are scum that the world will be better off without.


----------



## bodecea

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...not denouncing something = supporting it now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shut up pig.* if this were two parents getting treatment to stop their kid from being gay you'd be all over conservatives who weren't "denouncing" it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah...make me, Mal.
> 
> I don't here you denouncing the murder of all those student teachers down in Mexico....stop supporting murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I denounce the murder of student teachers in Mexico
> 
> AH, integrity something you would have learned had you actually served in the Navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure....now you do.  Haven't heard you denounce the sexual abuse of 1 out of 4 girls in America before they reach 18 either...stop supporting the sexual abuse of girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn you are dishonest aren't you.
> 
> See if there is a thread about something like that and I see it and choose to post in it, I denounce it.
> 
> Whilst you choose to make your snarky remarks instead because you're a piece of shit.
> 
> I don't say this lightly, but you truly are scum that the world will be better off without.
Click to expand...

Ah...so you need a thread to have been already put about about that.   Well, nice try.  If you don't denounce the sexual abuse of 1 in 4 girls, and haven't done so, by Sil's rules, you support it, Mal.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

bodecea said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shut up pig.* if this were two parents getting treatment to stop their kid from being gay you'd be all over conservatives who weren't "denouncing" it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...make me, Mal.
> 
> I don't here you denouncing the murder of all those student teachers down in Mexico....stop supporting murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I denounce the murder of student teachers in Mexico
> 
> AH, integrity something you would have learned had you actually served in the Navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure....now you do.  Haven't heard you denounce the sexual abuse of 1 out of 4 girls in America before they reach 18 either...stop supporting the sexual abuse of girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn you are dishonest aren't you.
> 
> See if there is a thread about something like that and I see it and choose to post in it, I denounce it.
> 
> Whilst you choose to make your snarky remarks instead because you're a piece of shit.
> 
> I don't say this lightly, but you truly are scum that the world will be better off without.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah...so you need a thread to have been already put about about that.   Well, nice try.  If you don't denounce the sexual abuse of 1 in 4 girls, and haven't done so, by Sil's rules, you support it, Mal.
Click to expand...


I'm not Sil and don't care about his "rules" you stupid bitch.

You are in a thread about two faggots doing something disgusting to a child and you can't bring yourself to say it's wrong.

You're pathetic


----------



## bodecea

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...make me, Mal.
> 
> I don't here you denouncing the murder of all those student teachers down in Mexico....stop supporting murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I denounce the murder of student teachers in Mexico
> 
> AH, integrity something you would have learned had you actually served in the Navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure....now you do.  Haven't heard you denounce the sexual abuse of 1 out of 4 girls in America before they reach 18 either...stop supporting the sexual abuse of girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn you are dishonest aren't you.
> 
> See if there is a thread about something like that and I see it and choose to post in it, I denounce it.
> 
> Whilst you choose to make your snarky remarks instead because you're a piece of shit.
> 
> I don't say this lightly, but you truly are scum that the world will be better off without.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah...so you need a thread to have been already put about about that.   Well, nice try.  If you don't denounce the sexual abuse of 1 in 4 girls, and haven't done so, by Sil's rules, you support it, Mal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not Sil and don't care about his "rules" you stupid bitch.
> 
> You are in a thread about two faggots doing something disgusting to a child and you can't bring yourself to say it's wrong.
> 
> You're pathetic
Click to expand...

You gonna melt down again, Mal?   You're about due.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

bodecea said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I denounce the murder of student teachers in Mexico
> 
> AH, integrity something you would have learned had you actually served in the Navy
> 
> 
> 
> Sure....now you do.  Haven't heard you denounce the sexual abuse of 1 out of 4 girls in America before they reach 18 either...stop supporting the sexual abuse of girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn you are dishonest aren't you.
> 
> See if there is a thread about something like that and I see it and choose to post in it, I denounce it.
> 
> Whilst you choose to make your snarky remarks instead because you're a piece of shit.
> 
> I don't say this lightly, but you truly are scum that the world will be better off without.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah...so you need a thread to have been already put about about that.   Well, nice try.  If you don't denounce the sexual abuse of 1 in 4 girls, and haven't done so, by Sil's rules, you support it, Mal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not Sil and don't care about his "rules" you stupid bitch.
> 
> You are in a thread about two faggots doing something disgusting to a child and you can't bring yourself to say it's wrong.
> 
> You're pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gonna melt down again, Mal?   You're about due.
Click to expand...



I'm still not Mal

But since this is a thread about children, I'm wondering about something.

You've said on this board that are you a mother.

How is this possible when you were "born" gay?


----------



## bodecea

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure....now you do.  Haven't heard you denounce the sexual abuse of 1 out of 4 girls in America before they reach 18 either...stop supporting the sexual abuse of girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you are dishonest aren't you.
> 
> See if there is a thread about something like that and I see it and choose to post in it, I denounce it.
> 
> Whilst you choose to make your snarky remarks instead because you're a piece of shit.
> 
> I don't say this lightly, but you truly are scum that the world will be better off without.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah...so you need a thread to have been already put about about that.   Well, nice try.  If you don't denounce the sexual abuse of 1 in 4 girls, and haven't done so, by Sil's rules, you support it, Mal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not Sil and don't care about his "rules" you stupid bitch.
> 
> You are in a thread about two faggots doing something disgusting to a child and you can't bring yourself to say it's wrong.
> 
> You're pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gonna melt down again, Mal?   You're about due.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not Mal
> 
> But since this is a thread about children, I'm wondering about something.
> 
> You've said on this board that are you a mother.
> 
> How is this possible when you were "born" gay?
Click to expand...

Nice try Mal....continue your meldown now.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

bodecea said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you are dishonest aren't you.
> 
> See if there is a thread about something like that and I see it and choose to post in it, I denounce it.
> 
> Whilst you choose to make your snarky remarks instead because you're a piece of shit.
> 
> I don't say this lightly, but you truly are scum that the world will be better off without.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...so you need a thread to have been already put about about that.   Well, nice try.  If you don't denounce the sexual abuse of 1 in 4 girls, and haven't done so, by Sil's rules, you support it, Mal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not Sil and don't care about his "rules" you stupid bitch.
> 
> You are in a thread about two faggots doing something disgusting to a child and you can't bring yourself to say it's wrong.
> 
> You're pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gonna melt down again, Mal?   You're about due.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not Mal
> 
> But since this is a thread about children, I'm wondering about something.
> 
> You've said on this board that are you a mother.
> 
> How is this possible when you were "born" gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try Mal....continue your meldown now.
Click to expand...


Not a meltdown you silly cow. I just asked a question.


----------



## bodecea

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...so you need a thread to have been already put about about that.   Well, nice try.  If you don't denounce the sexual abuse of 1 in 4 girls, and haven't done so, by Sil's rules, you support it, Mal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Sil and don't care about his "rules" you stupid bitch.
> 
> You are in a thread about two faggots doing something disgusting to a child and you can't bring yourself to say it's wrong.
> 
> You're pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gonna melt down again, Mal?   You're about due.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not Mal
> 
> But since this is a thread about children, I'm wondering about something.
> 
> You've said on this board that are you a mother.
> 
> How is this possible when you were "born" gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try Mal....continue your meldown now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a meltdown you silly cow. I just asked a question.
Click to expand...

Why so you did.....Mal asks a lot of questions.   I remember you questions about necrophilia.   You seemed to ask a lot about that at one time.  Did you get the answers you wanted?


----------



## Silhouette

You two up to the old trick "let's make a flame war and get the thread shut down if we are afraid of the subject material being read"....again...  *yawn*.

The topic is two lesbians and the LGBT community at large getting behind drugging a little boy to make him a girl because he rejects his male gender in the house he lives in.

Discuss.  Take your flame war somewhere else..


----------



## gallantwarrior

Silhouette said:


> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
Click to expand...

I wonder whether anyone ever had the brains to explore the possibility that this poor child's suicidal tendencies might be related to his "parents" and the lifestyle the are offering him?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Syriusly said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
Click to expand...

How about using the child's welfare to stop the abusive and self-serving treatment his so-called "parents" insist on inflicting on him? 
An aside, I would object just as vehemently if a hetero couple were abusing their child in this way.  'Tain't normal...


----------



## gallantwarrior

Syriusly said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd isn't it- that Silhouette never mentions any of the other cases- whose parents just happen not to be gay?
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic
> 
> This is a really interesting article on the issue. Not that Silhouette or any of the haters will read it- because it isn't just about attacking homosexuals
> 
> _For his third Christmas, Tina bought Brandon a first-rate Army set—complete with a Kevlar hat, walkie-talkies, and a hand grenade. Both Tina and Brandon’s father had served in the Army, and she thought their son might identify with the toys. A photo from that day shows him wearing a towel around his head, a bandanna around his waist, and a glum expression. The Army set sits unopened at his feet. Tina recalls his joy, by contrast, on a day later that year. One afternoon, while Tina was on the phone, Brandon climbed out of the bathtub. When she found him, he was dancing in front of the mirror with his penis tucked between his legs. “Look, Mom, I’m a girl,” he told her. “Happy as can be,” she recalls.
> 
> “Brandon, God made you a boy for a special reason,” she told him before they said prayers one night when he was 5, the first part of a speech she’d prepared. But he cut her off: “God made a mistake,” he said.
> 
> Tina had no easy explanation for where Brandon’s behavior came from. Gender roles are not very fluid in their no-stoplight town, where Confederate flags line the main street. Boys ride dirt bikes through the woods starting at age 5; local county fairs feature muscle cars for boys and beauty pageants for girls of all ages. In the Army, Tina operated heavy machinery, but she is no tomboy. When she was younger, she wore long flowing dresses to match her long, wavy blond hair; now she wears it in a cute, Renée Zellweger–style bob. Her husband, Bill (Brandon’s stepfather), lays wood floors and builds houses for a living. At a recent meeting with Brandon’s school principal about how to handle the boy, Bill aptly summed up the town philosophy: “The way I was brought up, a boy’s a boy and a girl’s a girl.”
> ......
> A recent medical innovation holds out the promise that this might be the first generation of transsexuals who can live inconspicuously. About three years ago, physicians in the U.S. started treating transgender children with puberty blockers, drugs originally intended to halt precocious puberty. The blockers put teens in a state of suspended development. They prevent boys from growing facial and body hair and an Adam’s apple, or developing a deep voice or any of the other physical characteristics that a male-to-female transsexual would later spend tens of thousands of dollars to reverse. They allow girls to grow taller, and prevent them from getting breasts or a period._
Click to expand...

Kids that age might be better off not watching "Silence of the Lambs", doya think?


----------



## gallantwarrior

MisterBeale said:


> One need only look at that photo to see he identifies more as a boy than a girl.  They put pink jeans on him, but look at the knees on those jeans. . . . Do you see it?  He has more mud stains on them than my own boy had at six, and my boy is VERY male.  So obviously this kid is just trying to please his care givers.  HE LOVES BEING A BOY.
> 
> GIVE ME A BREAK.
> 
> I'm so sorry these dykes couldn't get a girl to adopt.  They need to seek some counseling for their man hating attitudes if they are to continue raising this boy.  Look how sad he looks.  Poor little guy.


Adopting a girl would have never provided the opportunity to prove their sick beliefs.  You can't "transform" what already is.  Poor kid, he's probably so damaged emotionally, psychologically, and physically...what chance does he have of being _normal?_


----------



## gallantwarrior

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah- well like I said...*There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> I already know the haters will focus on the lesbians, and ignore the cases where the children aren't raised by lesbians.
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REAL issue is one of culture.  Heteros frown on this child abuse and make attempts to decry it publicly and denounce the parents who are engaged in it..I'm not considering the APA or AMA members who participate "part of the hetero community" BTW and neither should anyone else for reasons clearly stated in the OP (CQR...follow the links)
> 
> The proper course of action of "children with transgender disorder" (odd...and telling.. you would call part of your moniker "LGBT" "T" "a disorder" ) is for the APA to do a searching and fearless objective survey without leading questions to discover in private (child away from his or her parents) to discover what was really behind the child's rejection of their own gender.  If a child is so riveted on denying reality, _the proper course of action would be to put that child into therapy designed to re-guide their plastic mind back to reality..._
> 
> Not to amputate its healthy organs and leave it suicidal, mutilated, sexually numb and incontinent..
Click to expand...

(See bolded)  That would be _abusive_ and considered brainwashing, trying to "force" a child to accept a normal life when his parents have insisted otherwise.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one calling for these families- or these doctors to be arrested for child abuse other than a few whackjobs like yourself.
> *
> Indeed- how could any law enforcement officer justify arresting someone for child abuse when the parents were following the recommendations of their medical doctors and there is no physical harm?*
> 
> Only in the mind of Silhouette.
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't true at all.  Google the names involved and you'll find plenty of people who think this is child abuse.  In fact, in the article from the UK that the OP cited a very vocal detractor medical professional is quoted.
> 
> You think that if you just make shit up, it somehow changes reality.  Denial and the defense of it can be such a time consuming business for you Syriusly....
Click to expand...


Unlike yourself- I don't have a crusade that is focused exclusively on denying homosexuals equal rights.

As I pointed out- and will be glad to do so again- gender confusion is an issue that many families are dealing with- and the therapy that these parents are following is a therapy recommended by their doctors, and they are doing this along with many other families trying to grapple with this issue.


----------



## Syriusly

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah- well like I said...*There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> I already know the haters will focus on the lesbians, and ignore the cases where the children aren't raised by lesbians.
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REAL issue is one of culture.  Heteros frown on this child abuse ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I have quoted an article in the Atlantic Magazine- if this is child abuse- why haven't any of these heterosexual parents been arrested?
> 
> *Face it- the only child you have raised this issue about is the child raised by homosexuals.*
> 
> Even though it is easy to find articles about other families attempting to deal with the same issues- and easy to find articles about how children are being treated- you are posting the case from 3 years ago- only because the parents are gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say differently
> 
> I don't give a shit who the parents are fucking, this is child abuse.
> 
> You are sick for defending it
Click to expand...


Well I am okay with being called sick by a racist and bigot like yourself- so no problems there. 

As I pointed out- and will point out again- what these parents are doing is no different than what some other parents in a similar situation- with the advice and consent of medical doctors- are doing.

A Boy s Life - The Atlantic

Read the article- read about parents struggling to figure out how to help their children who are convinced that they are the wrong gender.

Silhouette wants this to be about how homosexuals treat their children. 

What I am pointing out is this is an issue about parents and doctors trying to help children- and it is controversial- but it is not a 'gay' issue- it is a parent/child issue.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes.  I*t's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it.*  In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid  a crowd at their door with torches at night....The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse...  It's a difference of CULTural values...  ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.   But it seems you have to lie again to make any kind of point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please post links to any gay or lesbian outfit or the APA or AMA denouncing this practice to the boy Thomas Lobel.
Click to expand...


As you pointed out- the AMA is not denouncing how parents are dealing with their children suffering gender confusion.

Maybe its because the AMA is concerned with children- and you are not.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> "This is child abuse. It's like performing liposuction on an anorexic child," said Dr. Paul McHugh, professor of psychiatry at Johns Hopkins University.s



So has Dr. McHugh filed a police report on this?

Medical doctors are required by law to report child abuse.

I havent' seen any news about him claiming to police that it is child abuse......


----------



## Gracie

Kid is too young. When he is 18 and an adult, he can choose whether he wants this procedure or not. Those two women need to back off. Or better yet, take the kid away from them until HE decides its what HE wants.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Gracie said:


> Kid is too young. When he is 18 and an adult, he can choose whether he wants this procedure or not. Those two women need to back off. Or better yet, take the kid away from them until HE decides its what HE wants.


I agree.  This should wait until the kid is old enough to make his own medical decisions.  Otherwise, forcing him to participate in self-mutilation is pretty abusive.  I suspect that just living under the same roof with this pair of "parents" is pretty castrating, all on its own.


----------



## Syriusly

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kid is too young. When he is 18 and an adult, he can choose whether he wants this procedure or not. Those two women need to back off. Or better yet, take the kid away from them until HE decides its what HE wants.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  This should wait until the kid is old enough to make his own medical decisions.  Otherwise, forcing him to participate in self-mutilation is pretty abusive.  I suspect that just living under the same roof with this pair of "parents" is pretty castrating, all on its own.
Click to expand...


There is no self mutilation- at least there was none 3 years ago when the article Silhouette cites was written.

If you want to read a more in depth discussion of the issue- read this article

A Boy s Life - The Atlantic

Agree or don't agree- the article is about parents struggling to find the best course for their children.


----------



## Iceweasel

Syriusly said:


> Unlike yourself- I don't have a crusade that is focused exclusively on denying homosexuals equal rights.
> 
> As I pointed out- and will be glad to do so again- gender confusion is an issue that many families are dealing with- and the therapy that these parents are following is a therapy recommended by their doctors, and they are doing this along with many other families trying to grapple with this issue.


Equal rights means whatever you want it to mean apparently. I also call bullshit that most or even many doctors would recommend a superficial gender change. Some would, but there's no shortage of horror stories related to quacks. Speaking of which...

Can you imagine the expense if a child thought they were a duck? The surgeries for the little skinny legs, big webbed feet, all the feathers sown on, and the bill. Can you imagine the bill?!

Any sane doctor is going to tell a little boy that they are a little boy, not what they think they are. Then he would call child protective services and see if they can find out what kind of horrors go on behind locked doors.


----------



## Iceweasel

Syriusly said:


> Agree or don't agree- the article is about parents struggling to find the best course for their children.


Get the boy away from the stupid assholes that can't even figure out what genders are. That's a big step in the right direction.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Syriusly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kid is too young. When he is 18 and an adult, he can choose whether he wants this procedure or not. Those two women need to back off. Or better yet, take the kid away from them until HE decides its what HE wants.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  This should wait until the kid is old enough to make his own medical decisions.  Otherwise, forcing him to participate in self-mutilation is pretty abusive.  I suspect that just living under the same roof with this pair of "parents" is pretty castrating, all on its own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no self mutilation- at least there was none 3 years ago when the article Silhouette cites was written.
> 
> If you want to read a more in depth discussion of the issue- read this article
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic
> 
> Agree or don't agree- the article is about parents struggling to find the best course for their children.
Click to expand...

Like it, or not, forcing the child to take hormone inhibitors is self-mutilation.  Not physically, but certainly chemically.  Let him proceed naturally and allow him to make a decision when he reaches his majority.


----------



## Syriusly

Iceweasel said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike yourself- I don't have a crusade that is focused exclusively on denying homosexuals equal rights.
> 
> As I pointed out- and will be glad to do so again- gender confusion is an issue that many families are dealing with- and the therapy that these parents are following is a therapy recommended by their doctors, and they are doing this along with many other families trying to grapple with this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Equal rights means whatever you want it to mean apparently.s.
Click to expand...


This has nothing to do with equal rights.

This has to do with parents trying to figure out the best way to help their children.


----------



## Syriusly

gallantwarrior said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kid is too young. When he is 18 and an adult, he can choose whether he wants this procedure or not. Those two women need to back off. Or better yet, take the kid away from them until HE decides its what HE wants.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  This should wait until the kid is old enough to make his own medical decisions.  Otherwise, forcing him to participate in self-mutilation is pretty abusive.  I suspect that just living under the same roof with this pair of "parents" is pretty castrating, all on its own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no self mutilation- at least there was none 3 years ago when the article Silhouette cites was written.
> 
> If you want to read a more in depth discussion of the issue- read this article
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic
> 
> Agree or don't agree- the article is about parents struggling to find the best course for their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it, or not, forcing the child to take hormone inhibitors is self-mutilation.  Not physically, but certainly chemically.  Let him proceed naturally and allow him to make a decision when he reaches his majority.
Click to expand...


Did you read the article?


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> This has nothing to do with equal rights.
> 
> This has to do with parents trying to figure out the best way to help their children.


 
The moniker is "LGBT" is it not?  This is a "T" issue, so its fair game.  You think the best way to handle this boy rejecting his gender is to drug him for eventual amputation of his healthy organs, turning him into a numb incontinent mutilated depressive???

Well, there you go folks.  Here they are defending it.


----------



## MisterBeale

Syriusly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kid is too young. When he is 18 and an adult, he can choose whether he wants this procedure or not. Those two women need to back off. Or better yet, take the kid away from them until HE decides its what HE wants.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  This should wait until the kid is old enough to make his own medical decisions.  Otherwise, forcing him to participate in self-mutilation is pretty abusive.  I suspect that just living under the same roof with this pair of "parents" is pretty castrating, all on its own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no self mutilation- at least there was none 3 years ago when the article Silhouette cites was written.
> 
> If you want to read a more in depth discussion of the issue- read this article
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic
> 
> Agree or don't agree- the article is about parents struggling to find the best course for their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it, or not, forcing the child to take hormone inhibitors is self-mutilation.  Not physically, but certainly chemically.  Let him proceed naturally and allow him to make a decision when he reaches his majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read the article?
Click to expand...

I read it.  I have researched and know a wee bit about the biological and chemical causes of gender confusion and sexual identity.

The fact is, when a person does not identify with their physiological sex organs, or when they are born attracted to the other sex, it is a form of physiological mental deformation.  That is a medical fact.  It happens during neonatal development.

Sexual perversion is a disability within society.  I have always maintained it is destructive to the fabric of society, and it should be treated as such.  

Should those who have had the unfortunate circumstance to be born with such a disability be shunned, sanctioned, or not loved?  Of course not.  They should be treated like any other member of society that has a disability.  With kindness and compassion, and we should do everything in our power to accommodate and treat their disability.

What we should NOT do is normalize and make their disability socially acceptable.

You don't take someone that has _Tourette syndrome_ and condone their behavior.  You don't allow someone who has Down's syndrome to behave however they wish in restaurants and movie theaters.  Do we as a society do this just because these folks have brains that work differently?  Do we normalize their behavior?  Of course not.  We give them treatment, send them to therapists and doctors and help them deal with their conditions to live by societies rules.  WE DON'T change society to live by their rules.

This article stated the following;

"Faced with skeptical neighbors and school officials, parents at the conference discussed how to use the kind of quasi-therapeutic language that, these days, inspires deference: tell the school the child has a “medical condition” or a “hormonal imbalance” that can be treated later, suggested a conference speaker, Kim Pearson; using terms like _gender-identity disorder_ or _birth defect_ would be going too far, she advised. The point was to take the situation out of the realm of deep pathology or mental illness, while at the same time separating it from voluntary behavior, and to put it into the idiom of garden-variety “challenge.”

That fact of the matter is, this article is propaganda.  It is trying to condition the main body politic that LGBT issues are mainstream civil rights and civil liberty issues of normal folks.  THEY AREN'T.  These ARE issues of mentally disabled folks that are a danger to the fabric of society.  The neonatal development of their brains was interrupted, changed, and it is significantly malformed. That is the reason they are different.  If they had been born in the animal kingdom, they would be dead before left the nest.

To reorder the body politic for a subgroup of society that numbers well under five percent is tragically misguided.  All the world's ancient religions and philosophies warn humanity against this. 

The reality is that the eugenic inspired elites are pushing this agenda upon the world's masses in an effort to slow and stop population growth.  Likewise, when queer couples that have no ability to give birth naturally need to beg the state for children, the state ostensibly becomes the father of families.  This introduces more State control into people's lives.

Traditionally, the basic unit of political power has always been the family.  If this agenda is pushed, the traditional basic unit of political power is destroyed.  It's destroyed all based upon a myth.  That myth being that sexual perversion is natural and good.

This article you have quoted is CFR propaganda, NOTHING MORE.

I feel for these mentally malformed children.  We should love them, care for them, and seek to treat them.  But good knows, we should NEVER let them be the head of families of their own.

Starting your topic out with two queer women brainwashing a boy REALLY does not help your plight at ALL.


What science knows about homosexuality

Chemical Pollution Linked to Upsurge in Homosexuality Transgenderism by Terrence Aym World Issues 360


----------



## Syriusly

MisterBeale said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kid is too young. When he is 18 and an adult, he can choose whether he wants this procedure or not. Those two women need to back off. Or better yet, take the kid away from them until HE decides its what HE wants.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  This should wait until the kid is old enough to make his own medical decisions.  Otherwise, forcing him to participate in self-mutilation is pretty abusive.  I suspect that just living under the same roof with this pair of "parents" is pretty castrating, all on its own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no self mutilation- at least there was none 3 years ago when the article Silhouette cites was written.
> 
> If you want to read a more in depth discussion of the issue- read this article
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic
> 
> Agree or don't agree- the article is about parents struggling to find the best course for their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it, or not, forcing the child to take hormone inhibitors is self-mutilation.  Not physically, but certainly chemically.  Let him proceed naturally and allow him to make a decision when he reaches his majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read the article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it.  I have researched and know a wee bit about the biological and chemical causes of gender confusion and sexual identity.
> 
> The fact is, when a person does not identify with their physiological sex organs, or when they are born attracted to the other sex, it is a form of physiological mental deformation.  That is a medical fact.  It happens during neonatal development.
Click to expand...


Wow- thats is amazing.  

You have discovered the cause of homosexuality- and somehow you haven't been recognized by the scientific community?

And you say that its a medical fact?

What prestigious medical or scientific publication is this published in?

I would really like to see this amazing yet oddly not recognized 'fact'.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with equal rights.
> 
> This has to do with parents trying to figure out the best way to help their children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moniker is "LGBT" is it not?  This is a "T" issue, so its fair game.  You think the best way to handle this boy rejecting his gender is to drug him for eventual amputation of his healthy organs, turning him into a numb incontinent mutilated depressive???
> 
> Well, there you go folks.  Here they are defending it.
Click to expand...


LOL....well Silhouette, I am used to your lies.

What I have said is that these parents- like heterosexual parents are struggling to figure out how to help their children.

You focus on this particular boy because his parents are lesbians.

If they weren't lesbians, you would never have mentioned him.


----------



## auditor0007

Silhouette said:


> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
Click to expand...


While I have no problem with a person choosing to change their sex if that is truly what is in their best interest, I do not believe any child should go through this until he/she is an adult and can make that decision on his/her own.


----------



## MisterBeale

Syriusly said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  This should wait until the kid is old enough to make his own medical decisions.  Otherwise, forcing him to participate in self-mutilation is pretty abusive.  I suspect that just living under the same roof with this pair of "parents" is pretty castrating, all on its own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no self mutilation- at least there was none 3 years ago when the article Silhouette cites was written.
> 
> If you want to read a more in depth discussion of the issue- read this article
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic
> 
> Agree or don't agree- the article is about parents struggling to find the best course for their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it, or not, forcing the child to take hormone inhibitors is self-mutilation.  Not physically, but certainly chemically.  Let him proceed naturally and allow him to make a decision when he reaches his majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read the article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it.  I have researched and know a wee bit about the biological and chemical causes of gender confusion and sexual identity.
> 
> The fact is, when a person does not identify with their physiological sex organs, or when they are born attracted to the other sex, it is a form of physiological mental deformation.  That is a medical fact.  It happens during neonatal development.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow- thats is amazing.
> 
> You have discovered the cause of homosexuality- and somehow you haven't been recognized by the scientific community?
> 
> And you say that its a medical fact?
> 
> What prestigious medical or scientific publication is this published in?
> 
> I would really like to see this amazing yet oddly not recognized 'fact'.
Click to expand...

Pssshhh 

I sourced my research noob.

*Notes:*
[1] Swaab, DF, Hofman, MA, "Sexual differentiation of the human hypothalamus in relation to gender and sexual orientation", _Trends Neuroscience_ 1995 June, 18(6): 264-70.



[2] NORMAN GESCHWIND, PETER BEHANI!,Left-handedness: Association with immune disease, migraine, and developmental learning disorder,_Proc. Nati Acad. Sci. USA_, Vol. 79, pp. 5097-5100, August 1982

[3] Exp Clin Endocrinol. 1983 Jan;81(1):83-7. Stressful events in prenatal life of bi- and homosexual men. Dorner G, Schenk B, Schmiedel B, Ahrens L.

[4] S. LaVay, "A difference in hypothalamic structure between heterosexual and homosexual men", _Science_ 30 August 1991, Vol. 253 no.5023 pp 1034-1037

[5] Causes of Homosexuality - Conservapedia

[6] "Parental Stress Feminizes and Demasculizes the Behavior of Males", _Science_, January 7, 1972 (83-84).

[7] Swaab DF, Chung WC, Kruijver FP, Hofman MA, Ishunina TA., "Sexual differentiation of the human hypothalamus", _Adv Exp Med Biology_, 2002;511:75-100; discussion 100-5

[8] Dohler, KD, "The pre- and postnatal influence of hormones and neurotransmitters on sexual differentiation of the mammalian hypothalamus", _Int Rev Cytology_, 1991;131:1-57.

[9] Savic I, Garcia-Falgueras A, Swaab DF., "Sexual differentiation of the human brain in relation to gender identity and sexual orientation", Prog Brain Res., 2010;186:41-62.

[10] Kula K, SÅ‚owikowska-Hilczer J., "Sexual differentiation of the human brain", _Przegl Lek. _2000;57(1):41-4.

[11] Bradley SJ, Oliver GD, Chernick AB, Zucker KJ., "Experiment of nurture: ablatio penis at 2 months, sex reassignment at 7 months, and a psychosexual follow-up in young adulthood", _Pediatrics_,1998 Jul;102(1):e9.

[12] Wu MV, Manoli DS, Fraser EJ, Coats JK, Tollkuhn J, Honda S, Harada N, Shah NM., "Estrogen masculinizes neural pathways and sex-specific behaviors", _Cell_, 2009 Oct 2;139(1):61-72.

[13] Balthazart J, TlemÃ§ani O, Ball GF., "Do sex differences in the brain explain sex differences in the hormonal induction of reproductive behavior? What 25 years of research on the Japanese quail tells us", _Horm Behav._ 1996 Dec;30(4):627-61.

[14] Wallen K., "The Organizational Hypothesis: Reflections on the 50th anniversary of the publication of Phoenix, Goy, Gerall, and Young (1959)", _Horm Behav._ 2009 May;55(5):561-5.

[15] W.J. Friedman, B.S. McEwen, C.D. Toran-Allerand and J.L. Gerlach, "Perinatal development of hypothalamic and cortical estrogen receptors in mouse brain: Methodological aspects", Accepted 14 June 1983.Â  Available online 11 March 2003.


----------



## Syriusly

MisterBeale said:


> [
> The reality is that the eugenic inspired elites are pushing this agenda upon the world's masses in an effort to slow and stop population growth.  Likewise, when queer couples that have no ability to give birth naturally need to beg the state for children, the state ostensibly becomes the father of families.  This introduces more State control into people's lives.0



LOL....Russia- with its tight restrictions on homosexuality has one of the lowest fertility rates in the developed world. 

Adoptive children are those abandoned by their heterosexual parents. IF no good homosexual or heterosexual adopts them, the states is left as their 'parent'- i.e. they have no parent or family.

What you are actually arguing is that the State should step in and control how parents, with the consultation of medical doctors, determine how to treat their children. 

You are arguing for more State control.
You are arguing for kids awaiting adoption to stay waiting for adoption.


----------



## Syriusly

MisterBeale said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no self mutilation- at least there was none 3 years ago when the article Silhouette cites was written.
> 
> If you want to read a more in depth discussion of the issue- read this article
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic
> 
> Agree or don't agree- the article is about parents struggling to find the best course for their children.
> 
> 
> 
> Like it, or not, forcing the child to take hormone inhibitors is self-mutilation.  Not physically, but certainly chemically.  Let him proceed naturally and allow him to make a decision when he reaches his majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read the article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it.  I have researched and know a wee bit about the biological and chemical causes of gender confusion and sexual identity.
> 
> The fact is, when a person does not identify with their physiological sex organs, or when they are born attracted to the other sex, it is a form of physiological mental deformation.  That is a medical fact.  It happens during neonatal development.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow- thats is amazing.
> 
> You have discovered the cause of homosexuality- and somehow you haven't been recognized by the scientific community?
> 
> And you say that its a medical fact?
> 
> What prestigious medical or scientific publication is this published in?
> 
> I would really like to see this amazing yet oddly not recognized 'fact'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> L
> 
> 
> Pssshhh
> 
> I sourced my research noob.
> 
> *Notes:*
> [1] Swaab, DF, Hofman, MA, "Sexual differentiation of the human hypothalamus in relation to gender and sexual orientation", _Trends Neuroscience_ 1995 June, 18(6): 264-70.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You cited two blogs. 

None of the research that you cite here come to the conclusion you have reached.

Swaab's article:

_Recently, sex differences in the structures of the human hypothalamus and adjacent brain structures have been observed that seem to be related to gender, to gender problems such as transsexuality, and to sexual orientation, that is, heterosexuality and homosexuality. Although these observations have yet to be confirmed, and their exact functional implications are far from clear, they open up a whole new field of physiological structural-functional relationships in human brain research that has so far focused mainly on such relationships in pathology._

So Swaab says 'seem to be' and 'these observations ahve yet to be confirmed, and their exact functional implications are far from clear'

So no 'fact' here.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

*Castrate the boy and be done with it.  ​*


----------



## Syriusly

MisterBeale said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no self mutilation- at least there was none 3 years ago when the article Silhouette cites was written.
> 
> If you want to read a more in depth discussion of the issue- read this article
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic
> 
> Agree or don't agree- the article is about parents struggling to find the best course for their children.
> 
> 
> 
> Like it, or not, forcing the child to take hormone inhibitors is self-mutilation.  Not physically, but certainly chemically.  Let him proceed naturally and allow him to make a decision when he reaches his majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read the article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it.  I have researched and know a wee bit about the biological and chemical causes of gender confusion and sexual identity.
> 
> The fact is, when a person does not identify with their physiological sex organs, or when they are born attracted to the other sex, it is a form of physiological mental deformation.  That is a medical fact.  It happens during neonatal development.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow- thats is amazing.
> 
> You have discovered the cause of homosexuality- and somehow you haven't been recognized by the scientific community?
> 
> And you say that its a medical fact?
> 
> What prestigious medical or scientific publication is this published in?
> 
> I would really like to see this amazing yet oddly not recognized 'fact'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssshhh
> 
> I sourced my research noob.
> 
> 
> 
> [2] NORMAN GESCHWIND, PETER BEHANI!,Left-handedness: Association with immune disease, migraine, and developmental learning disorder,_Proc. Nati Acad. Sci. USA_, Vol. 79, pp. 5097-5100, August 1982
> .
Click to expand...


An article on 'left handedness'?

Really?

_We report an experimental study designed to test the following hypothesis derived from clinical observations: There is an elevated frequency in left-handed individuals and in their families of immune disease, migraine, and developmental learning disorders. In two separate investigations the frequency of these conditions was compared in strongly left-handed subjects and in strongly right-handed controls. In each of the investigations we found markedly higher frequencies of immune disease in the left-handers than in the right-handers. The rate of learning disabilities was also much higher in the left-handers than in the right-handers in both investigations. In a second study the frequency of left-handedness was compared in patients with migraine or immune disease and in general population control subjects free of these disorders. There was a higher frequency of left-handedness in patients with migraine and myasthenia gravis than in controls. We present a brief outline of a hypothesis that may account for an increased frequency of immune disease in left-handers and in their families._

Nothing there at all about the cause or nature of heterosexuality or transgenderism.


----------



## Syriusly

MisterBeale said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no self mutilation- at least there was none 3 years ago when the article Silhouette cites was written.
> 
> If you want to read a more in depth discussion of the issue- read this article
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic
> 
> Agree or don't agree- the article is about parents struggling to find the best course for their children.
> 
> 
> 
> Like it, or not, forcing the child to take hormone inhibitors is self-mutilation.  Not physically, but certainly chemically.  Let him proceed naturally and allow him to make a decision when he reaches his majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read the article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it.  I have researched and know a wee bit about the biological and chemical causes of gender confusion and sexual identity.
> 
> The fact is, when a person does not identify with their physiological sex organs, or when they are born attracted to the other sex, it is a form of physiological mental deformation.  That is a medical fact.  It happens during neonatal development.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow- thats is amazing.
> 
> You have discovered the cause of homosexuality- and somehow you haven't been recognized by the scientific community?
> 
> And you say that its a medical fact?
> 
> What prestigious medical or scientific publication is this published in?
> 
> I would really like to see this amazing yet oddly not recognized 'fact'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssshhh
> 
> I sourced my research noob.
> 
> 7
> 
> [5] Causes of Homosexuality - Conservapedia
> .
Click to expand...


Conservapedia is even worse than using Wikipedia as a source.....next.


----------



## MisterBeale

Syriusly said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The reality is that the eugenic inspired elites are pushing this agenda upon the world's masses in an effort to slow and stop population growth.  Likewise, when queer couples that have no ability to give birth naturally need to beg the state for children, the state ostensibly becomes the father of families.  This introduces more State control into people's lives.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....Russia- with its tight restrictions on homosexuality has one of the lowest fertility rates in the developed world.
> 
> Adoptive children are those abandoned by their heterosexual parents. IF no good homosexual or heterosexual adopts them, the states is left as their 'parent'- i.e. they have no parent or family.
> 
> What you are actually arguing is that the State should step in and control how parents, with the consultation of medical doctors, determine how to treat their children.
> 
> You are arguing for more State control.
> You are arguing for kids awaiting adoption to stay waiting for adoption.
Click to expand...


No, what I am saying is that in modern nations there is an effort to normalize alternative and single lifestyles. 

Yes, the population of Russia has dropped off significantly.  The young there have lost their religion, they have lost their connection the soul of their people, their connection to their history and the land.  The religion was the link to community and family.  The individual, like in Europe and in the US is seen as more important than the family or the community. For instance, do posters here chat more with each other, or with their mom, dad, children?  Etc.

When material wealth is seen as more important than love, people are more concerned with gaining education and a career than with finding a partner and making a home or staying in contact with family.  That is just how things are.  In Russia, it has nothing to do with LGBT rights, they have a whole different set of social dislocations to deal with first.  When that happens, of course babies are not going to be born.  And the ones that are born?  There will be no homes for them.

How do you go from traditional society, to communal society, to NO SOCIETY?


----------



## Syriusly

Syriusly said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like it, or not, forcing the child to take hormone inhibitors is self-mutilation.  Not physically, but certainly chemically.  Let him proceed naturally and allow him to make a decision when he reaches his majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it.  I have researched and know a wee bit about the biological and chemical causes of gender confusion and sexual identity.
> 
> The fact is, when a person does not identify with their physiological sex organs, or when they are born attracted to the other sex, it is a form of physiological mental deformation.  That is a medical fact.  It happens during neonatal development.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow- thats is amazing.
> 
> You have discovered the cause of homosexuality- and somehow you haven't been recognized by the scientific community?
> 
> And you say that its a medical fact?
> 
> What prestigious medical or scientific publication is this published in?
> 
> I would really like to see this amazing yet oddly not recognized 'fact'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssshhh
> 
> I sourced my research noob.
> 
> 7
> 
> [5] Causes of Homosexuality - Conservapedia
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservapedia is even worse than using Wikipedia as a source.....next.
Click to expand...


Next:

The anterior hypothalamus of the brain participates in the regulation of male-typical sexual behavior. The volumes of four cell groups in this region [interstitial nuclei of the anterior hypothalamus (INAH) 1, 2, 3, and 4] were measured in postmortem tissue from three subject groups: women, men who were presumed to be heterosexual, and homosexual men. No differences were found between the groups in the volumes of INAH 1, 2, or 4. As has been reported previously, INAH 3 was more than twice as large in the heterosexual men as in the women. It was also, however, more than twice as large in the heterosexual men as in the homosexual men. This finding indicates that INAH is dimorphic with sexual orientation, at least in men, and suggests that sexual orientation has a biological substrat

More 'suggests'- still no claims of facts.

More tomorrow- fun with 'science'


----------



## Judicial review

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> *Castrate the boy and be done with it.
> *​


Yeah, delta would love that. Lol..  I think I have a crush on you. The woman of my dreams.


----------



## MisterBeale

Syriusly said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like it, or not, forcing the child to take hormone inhibitors is self-mutilation.  Not physically, but certainly chemically.  Let him proceed naturally and allow him to make a decision when he reaches his majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it.  I have researched and know a wee bit about the biological and chemical causes of gender confusion and sexual identity.
> 
> The fact is, when a person does not identify with their physiological sex organs, or when they are born attracted to the other sex, it is a form of physiological mental deformation.  That is a medical fact.  It happens during neonatal development.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow- thats is amazing.
> 
> You have discovered the cause of homosexuality- and somehow you haven't been recognized by the scientific community?
> 
> And you say that its a medical fact?
> 
> What prestigious medical or scientific publication is this published in?
> 
> I would really like to see this amazing yet oddly not recognized 'fact'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssshhh
> 
> I sourced my research noob.
> 
> 7
> 
> [5] Causes of Homosexuality - Conservapedia
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservapedia is even worse than using Wikipedia as a source.....next.
Click to expand...


You never even bothered reading the ORIGINAL ARTICLE, did you?  Why was that source used?  Did you ever hear of the dialectic?

So you cherry pick probably the LEAST important source, the one source that is ridiculed in the review article I cite, and you think you know what I am talking about?  Okay, so I spend twenty minutes looking over your piece, but your tiny mind won't even consider the piece I post, is that how you play this game?  I think this is the LAST time I take you seriously.

What science knows about homosexuality


----------



## Judicial review

Goddess what movie should I watch tonight? Runaway bride, finding neverland, gone with the wind or predator?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

natrualgas said:


> Goddess what movie should I watch tonight? Runaway bride, finding neverland, gone with the wind or predator?



Devil's Rejects or Natural Born Killers ​


----------



## Judicial review

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess what movie should I watch tonight? Runaway bride, finding neverland, gone with the wind or predator?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devil's Rejects or Natural Born Killers​
Click to expand...

Oh man that post just turned me on.  You are so bad!!  Plus, you clearly know and watch a ton if movies to think of a combo that simular.   We need to meet somehow. You and me if we had a online dating profile would say this person is the one.


----------



## Judicial review

What month and day is your b day goddess?


----------



## MisterBeale

Syriusly said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the article?
> 
> 
> 
> I read it.  I have researched and know a wee bit about the biological and chemical causes of gender confusion and sexual identity.
> 
> The fact is, when a person does not identify with their physiological sex organs, or when they are born attracted to the other sex, it is a form of physiological mental deformation.  That is a medical fact.  It happens during neonatal development.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow- thats is amazing.
> 
> You have discovered the cause of homosexuality- and somehow you haven't been recognized by the scientific community?
> 
> And you say that its a medical fact?
> 
> What prestigious medical or scientific publication is this published in?
> 
> I would really like to see this amazing yet oddly not recognized 'fact'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssshhh
> 
> I sourced my research noob.
> 
> 7
> 
> [5] Causes of Homosexuality - Conservapedia
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservapedia is even worse than using Wikipedia as a source.....next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next:
> 
> The anterior hypothalamus of the brain participates in the regulation of male-typical sexual behavior. The volumes of four cell groups in this region [interstitial nuclei of the anterior hypothalamus (INAH) 1, 2, 3, and 4] were measured in postmortem tissue from three subject groups: women, men who were presumed to be heterosexual, and homosexual men. No differences were found between the groups in the volumes of INAH 1, 2, or 4. As has been reported previously, INAH 3 was more than twice as large in the heterosexual men as in the women. It was also, however, more than twice as large in the heterosexual men as in the homosexual men. This finding indicates that INAH is dimorphic with sexual orientation, at least in men, and suggests that sexual orientation has a biological substrat
> 
> More 'suggests'- still no claims of facts.
> 
> More tomorrow- fun with 'science'
Click to expand...

Those are scientific research studies from respected journals. Sorry you don't like what they indicate.


----------



## Politico

They sure did a number on that kid.


----------



## I.P.Freely

AmericanFirst said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't sugar coat stupid, and this dyke couple are stupid. Born a boy you are a boy period.
Click to expand...

would you like to tell her twerp?


----------



## gallantwarrior

I.P.Freely said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't sugar coat stupid, and this dyke couple are stupid. Born a boy you are a boy period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> would you like to tell her twerp?
Click to expand...


One huge, glaring difference: this guy made his own decision.  The little boy will have no choice, since his "mommies" will have already lopped off his gear and pumped him full of unnatural hormone treatments, physically and physiologically mutilating him beyond repair.


----------



## Silhouette

gallantwarrior said:


> One huge, glaring difference: this guy made his own decision.  The little boy will have no choice, since his "mommies" will have already lopped off his gear and pumped him full of unnatural hormone treatments, physically and physiologically mutilating him beyond repair.


 
Another glaring issue is PTSD and how it might affect someone's mind in this regard.  For instance, I could see this man's subconscious mind concluding that "in order to be male, one has to be an extremely detached killing machine".  So then at a given point, this man's soul snaps.  Then he decides he wants access to his emotional side.  So his rudimentary reasoning "concludes" (much like the CQR of the APA in the OP of this thread) that "I'm female now".

Insanity isn't hard to ferret out.  You just use logic.

The boy, under the influence of female hormones will not actually be able to make up his own mind.  At that point he is "already under the influence" of being female.  Those lesbian mothers know exactly what they're doing.  He effectively has already had the sex change operation.  The knife is just a merely formality at this point..


----------



## Silhouette

I think that soldier isn't the only one to have snapped and wanted access to his emotions.  Isn't there another guy trying to hack his junk off and wanting the military to pay for it?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Silhouette said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> One huge, glaring difference: this guy made his own decision.  The little boy will have no choice, since his "mommies" will have already lopped off his gear and pumped him full of unnatural hormone treatments, physically and physiologically mutilating him beyond repair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another glaring issue is PTSD and how it might affect someone's mind in this regard.  For instance, I could see this man's subconscious mind concluding that "in order to be male, one has to be an extremely detached killing machine".  So then at a given point, this man's soul snaps.  Then he decides he wants access to his emotional side.  So his rudimentary reasoning "concludes" (much like the CQR of the APA in the OP of this thread) that "I'm female now".
> 
> Insanity isn't hard to ferret out.  You just use logic.
> 
> The boy, under the influence of female hormones will not actually be able to make up his own mind.  At that point he is "already under the influence" of being female.  Those lesbian mothers know exactly what they're doing.  He effectively has already had the sex change operation.  The knife is just a merely formality at this point..
Click to expand...

I agree.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Silhouette said:


> I think that soldier isn't the only one to have snapped and wanted access to his emotions.  Isn't there another guy trying to hack his junk off and wanting the military to pay for it?


That's another aspect I dislike about this whole "gender reassignment" bs...they almost always seem to feel that someone else should pay for their mutilation.


----------



## Silhouette

gallantwarrior said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that soldier isn't the only one to have snapped and wanted access to his emotions.  Isn't there another guy trying to hack his junk off and wanting the military to pay for it?
> 
> 
> 
> That's another aspect I dislike about this whole "gender reassignment" bs...they almost always seem to feel that someone else should pay for their mutilation.
Click to expand...

The only thing the military should pay for is extensive psychotherapy from a doctor who doesn't take his walking orders from the "audited group-think" APA.  In other words, this guy is fucked.


----------



## Syriusly

gallantwarrior said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't sugar coat stupid, and this dyke couple are stupid. Born a boy you are a boy period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> would you like to tell her twerp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One huge, glaring difference: this guy made his own decision.  The little boy will have no choice, since his "mommies" will have already lopped off his gear and pumped him full of unnatural hormone treatments, physically and physiologically mutilating him beyond repair.
Click to expand...


No one has 'lopped off his gear'.

Seriously doesn't anyone bother to read any of the actual articles?


----------



## Syriusly

MisterBeale said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read it.  I have researched and know a wee bit about the biological and chemical causes of gender confusion and sexual identity.
> 
> The fact is, when a person does not identify with their physiological sex organs, or when they are born attracted to the other sex, it is a form of physiological mental deformation.  That is a medical fact.  It happens during neonatal development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- thats is amazing.
> 
> You have discovered the cause of homosexuality- and somehow you haven't been recognized by the scientific community?
> 
> And you say that its a medical fact?
> 
> What prestigious medical or scientific publication is this published in?
> 
> I would really like to see this amazing yet oddly not recognized 'fact'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssshhh
> 
> I sourced my research noob.
> 
> 7
> 
> [5] Causes of Homosexuality - Conservapedia
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservapedia is even worse than using Wikipedia as a source.....next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next:
> 
> The anterior hypothalamus of the brain participates in the regulation of male-typical sexual behavior. The volumes of four cell groups in this region [interstitial nuclei of the anterior hypothalamus (INAH) 1, 2, 3, and 4] were measured in postmortem tissue from three subject groups: women, men who were presumed to be heterosexual, and homosexual men. No differences were found between the groups in the volumes of INAH 1, 2, or 4. As has been reported previously, INAH 3 was more than twice as large in the heterosexual men as in the women. It was also, however, more than twice as large in the heterosexual men as in the homosexual men. This finding indicates that INAH is dimorphic with sexual orientation, at least in men, and suggests that sexual orientation has a biological substrat
> 
> More 'suggests'- still no claims of facts.
> 
> More tomorrow- fun with 'science'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are scientific research studies from respected journals. Sorry you don't like what they indicate.
Click to expand...


No- some of them are- you also 'cited' Conservapedia.

And the articles I reviewed had no 'facts' about how homosexuality originated. And I pointed that out.


----------



## Syriusly

MisterBeale said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the article?
> 
> 
> 
> I read it.  I have researched and know a wee bit about the biological and chemical causes of gender confusion and sexual identity.
> 
> The fact is, when a person does not identify with their physiological sex organs, or when they are born attracted to the other sex, it is a form of physiological mental deformation.  That is a medical fact.  It happens during neonatal development.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow- thats is amazing.
> 
> You have discovered the cause of homosexuality- and somehow you haven't been recognized by the scientific community?
> 
> And you say that its a medical fact?
> 
> What prestigious medical or scientific publication is this published in?
> 
> I would really like to see this amazing yet oddly not recognized 'fact'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssshhh
> 
> I sourced my research noob.
> 
> 7
> 
> [5] Causes of Homosexuality - Conservapedia
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservapedia is even worse than using Wikipedia as a source.....next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never even bothered reading the ORIGINAL ARTICLE, did you?  Why was that source used?  Did you ever hear of the dialectic?
> 
> So you cherry pick probably the LEAST important source, the one source that is ridiculed in the review article I cite
> 
> 
> I read the article- and while the article does cite many respected article- the author of the article forms his own conclusions- which are not facts- but is his opinion based upon multiple papers on various issues.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zmrzlina

*No way. The public has no business in oversight over what the APA approves or disapproves of. *
Only those with the proper degrees in the field should have oversight over a professional organization and be a part of the peer review process.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

In extreme cases where a child is threatening self-harm otherwise, granting them GRS, if short of surgery, isn't unheard of. Better that then denying them the appearence of transitioning and they then hurt themselves.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Syriusly said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- thats is amazing.
> 
> You have discovered the cause of homosexuality- and somehow you haven't been recognized by the scientific community?
> 
> And you say that its a medical fact?
> 
> What prestigious medical or scientific publication is this published in?
> 
> I would really like to see this amazing yet oddly not recognized 'fact'.
> 
> 
> 
> Pssshhh
> 
> I sourced my research noob.
> 
> 7
> 
> [5] Causes of Homosexuality - Conservapedia
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservapedia is even worse than using Wikipedia as a source.....next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next:
> 
> The anterior hypothalamus of the brain participates in the regulation of male-typical sexual behavior. The volumes of four cell groups in this region [interstitial nuclei of the anterior hypothalamus (INAH) 1, 2, 3, and 4] were measured in postmortem tissue from three subject groups: women, men who were presumed to be heterosexual, and homosexual men. No differences were found between the groups in the volumes of INAH 1, 2, or 4. As has been reported previously, INAH 3 was more than twice as large in the heterosexual men as in the women. It was also, however, more than twice as large in the heterosexual men as in the homosexual men. This finding indicates that INAH is dimorphic with sexual orientation, at least in men, and suggests that sexual orientation has a biological substrat
> 
> More 'suggests'- still no claims of facts.
> 
> More tomorrow- fun with 'science'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are scientific research studies from respected journals. Sorry you don't like what they indicate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- some of them are- you also 'cited' Conservapedia.
> 
> And the articles I reviewed had no 'facts' about how homosexuality originated. And I pointed that out.
Click to expand...

Isn't there a difference between homosexuality and "transgendered"?


----------



## Syriusly

gallantwarrior said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pssshhh
> 
> I sourced my research noob.
> 
> 7
> 
> [5] Causes of Homosexuality - Conservapedia
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservapedia is even worse than using Wikipedia as a source.....next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next:
> 
> The anterior hypothalamus of the brain participates in the regulation of male-typical sexual behavior. The volumes of four cell groups in this region [interstitial nuclei of the anterior hypothalamus (INAH) 1, 2, 3, and 4] were measured in postmortem tissue from three subject groups: women, men who were presumed to be heterosexual, and homosexual men. No differences were found between the groups in the volumes of INAH 1, 2, or 4. As has been reported previously, INAH 3 was more than twice as large in the heterosexual men as in the women. It was also, however, more than twice as large in the heterosexual men as in the homosexual men. This finding indicates that INAH is dimorphic with sexual orientation, at least in men, and suggests that sexual orientation has a biological substrat
> 
> More 'suggests'- still no claims of facts.
> 
> More tomorrow- fun with 'science'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are scientific research studies from respected journals. Sorry you don't like what they indicate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- some of them are- you also 'cited' Conservapedia.
> 
> And the articles I reviewed had no 'facts' about how homosexuality originated. And I pointed that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't there a difference between homosexuality and "transgendered"?
Click to expand...


Not according to MisterBeale.


----------



## Noomi

Get the fuck out of the thread if you don't understand what gender identity disorder is. The OP is an ignorant wank.


----------



## MisterBeale

gallantwarrior said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pssshhh
> 
> I sourced my research noob.
> 
> 7
> 
> [5] Causes of Homosexuality - Conservapedia
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservapedia is even worse than using Wikipedia as a source.....next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next:
> 
> The anterior hypothalamus of the brain participates in the regulation of male-typical sexual behavior. The volumes of four cell groups in this region [interstitial nuclei of the anterior hypothalamus (INAH) 1, 2, 3, and 4] were measured in postmortem tissue from three subject groups: women, men who were presumed to be heterosexual, and homosexual men. No differences were found between the groups in the volumes of INAH 1, 2, or 4. As has been reported previously, INAH 3 was more than twice as large in the heterosexual men as in the women. It was also, however, more than twice as large in the heterosexual men as in the homosexual men. This finding indicates that INAH is dimorphic with sexual orientation, at least in men, and suggests that sexual orientation has a biological substrat
> 
> More 'suggests'- still no claims of facts.
> 
> More tomorrow- fun with 'science'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are scientific research studies from respected journals. Sorry you don't like what they indicate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- some of them are- you also 'cited' Conservapedia.
> 
> And the articles I reviewed had no 'facts' about how homosexuality originated. And I pointed that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't there a difference between homosexuality and "transgendered"?
Click to expand...

Of course there is a difference.  However, the root cause for them both lay in the brain.  That is the point.


----------



## I.P.Freely

gallantwarrior said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't sugar coat stupid, and this dyke couple are stupid. Born a boy you are a boy period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> would you like to tell her twerp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One huge, glaring difference: this guy made his own decision.  The little boy will have no choice, since his "mommies" will have already lopped off his gear and pumped him full of unnatural hormone treatments, physically and physiologically mutilating him beyond repair.
Click to expand...

I was commenting on Americafirsts imbecilic statement, with regard to the pruning, you are of course completely wrong.


----------



## Silhouette

Zmrzlina said:


> *No way. The public has no business in oversight over what the APA approves or disapproves of. *
> Only those with the proper degrees in the field should have oversight over a professional organization and be a part of the peer review process.


 Does that include people with degrees who are vocally opposed to what the APA has become?  Does that include Congress, who, for the first time in their history, voted to censure the APA because of its soft/sympathetic, even promotional stance on child predators?

Amazingly, this article seems to advocate for a retaliation from the pro-predator group in the APA's leading ranks.  However, the article shows the strains going on in the APA with regard to the "audit group think" vs data and facts angle.  The "group" believes that sex between adults and children can be positive.  Congress disagreed and censured the study's conclusions as such.  The internal war between people "with proper degrees in the field" nearly tore the APA in half down the middle.  1. The group that thinks adults should be free to have sex with kids because they feel it could be "positive' for them (there can be no other conclusion than this with the word "positive")  2. The group that thinks adults having sex with kids is sexual abuse..

**************
For the first time ever in U.S. history, Congress officially condemned a study published in a major scientific journal.The study was published in 1998 in _Psychological Bulletin_, the flagship journal of the prestigious American Psychological Association (APA), and it was condemned the next year.The APA apologized for printing the article, resulting in a three-year controversy that threatened to split the organization in half. Some claimed the study was pseudo-scientific propaganda, while others charged that Congress’s and the APA’s actions amounted to censorship and would have a chilling effect on scientific research.Numerous articles were published in the popular and professional press over the next two years.The controversy was rekindled in 2001 when a psychologist’s critique of the APA’s actions was accepted for publication in another APA journal, then rejected just before publication.....

...The controversy centered around the study “A Meta-Analytic Examination of Assumed Properties of Child Sexual Abuse Using College Samples,”...

...*The study was a review of 59 studies of college students assessing the effects of childhood and adolescent sexual experiences with adults*.During the peer review process (in which the APA reviewers critique the article and suggest or require changes before publication), the action editor asked Rind and his colleagues to discuss the implications of the studies’ findings that willing minors often experienced such activity as neutral or positive, and evidence of psychological harm often could not be found.As a result of this request, the authors wrote in their article that using definitions of “abuse” and “consent” based on legal or moral rather than scientific considerations resulted in poor predictive validity, and impeded an understanding of the phenomenon and its effects.Thus *they recommended that more neutral terminology (“adult-minor sex” rather than “abuse”) be used for interaction experienced positively and resulting in no sign of harm*—a recommendation for which Rind et al. would later be attacked by politicians and professionals....

...*Under threat of being censured itself by Congress, the APA publicly responded to the controversy by distancing itself from the study* in a statement which said that some of the authors’ conclusions were “inconsistent with the positions of the APA.”*However, an **internal memo** indicated that the APA had earlier supported the article, saying its findings were “consistent with, and, in fact, based on, the 59 previous studies.”It agreed with Rind and colleagues that some subjects found sexual experiences with adults during childhood or adolescence "positive,"* that this may be an “artifact” of overly broad definitions of child sexual abuse, and that boys respond more positively than girls.Furthermore, the APA found the study’s methodology to be sound... The Rind Controversy


----------



## Politico

gallantwarrior said:


> Isn't there a difference between homosexuality and "transgendered"?


There sure is. And it's why girls don't want them using their bathrooms.


----------



## AmericanFirst

I.P.Freely said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't sugar coat stupid, and this dyke couple are stupid. Born a boy you are a boy period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> would you like to tell her twerp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One huge, glaring difference: this guy made his own decision.  The little boy will have no choice, since his "mommies" will have already lopped off his gear and pumped him full of unnatural hormone treatments, physically and physiologically mutilating him beyond repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was commenting on Americafirsts imbecilic statement, with regard to the pruning, you are of course completely wrong.
Click to expand...

No, he is completely right. Libtards, so stupid.


----------



## Iceweasel

Zmrzlina said:


> *No way. The public has no business in oversight over what the APA approves or disapproves of. *
> Only those with the proper degrees in the field should have oversight over a professional organization and be a part of the peer review process.


The public votes and absolutely has the right to determine what kind of culture they want. If they decide to make it illegal to go through the farce of turning a minor into another gender then that's the law, regardless of what a group of self important academics think.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Iceweasel said:


> Zmrzlina said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No way. The public has no business in oversight over what the APA approves or disapproves of. *
> Only those with the proper degrees in the field should have oversight over a professional organization and be a part of the peer review process.
> 
> 
> 
> The public votes and absolutely has the right to determine what kind of culture they want. If they decide to make it illegal to go through the farce of turning a minor into another gender then that's the law, regardless of what a group of self important academics think.
Click to expand...

Not necessarily true.  Recall how many states voted to ban same-gender "marriages", and how often.  When the public spoke, the litigants took their beef to court until they found enough liberal judges to force the public to accept what they had rejected.


----------



## Iceweasel

gallantwarrior said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zmrzlina said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No way. The public has no business in oversight over what the APA approves or disapproves of. *
> Only those with the proper degrees in the field should have oversight over a professional organization and be a part of the peer review process.
> 
> 
> 
> The public votes and absolutely has the right to determine what kind of culture they want. If they decide to make it illegal to go through the farce of turning a minor into another gender then that's the law, regardless of what a group of self important academics think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not necessarily true.  Recall how many states voted to ban same-gender "marriages", and how often.  When the public spoke, the litigants took their beef to court until they found enough liberal judges to force the public to accept what they had rejected.
Click to expand...

True, but that doesn't mean the public didn't have the right. There just aren't enough activists on the right fighting for their rights.


----------



## Silhouette

gallantwarrior said:


> Not necessarily true.  Recall how many states voted to ban same-gender "marriages", and how often.  When the public spoke, the litigants took their beef to court until they found enough liberal judges to force the public to accept what they had rejected.


Considering this institutionalized child abuse is directly a product of the LGB*T* Agenda, it's time to have a social revolution and take back our nation's children.  We need someone vigorously championing the rights of this little boy to be free from his oppressors.  This is a violation of his civil rights.  And we should be ASHAMED as a nation that we know this is happening, have read about it in the news and NOBODY is stopping it!

It is vile, machiavellian and disgusting.  I cannot believe this is happening to a child under the full watch of everyone in this country.  Fox News put the story up on their website and then went mute about it.  They should hang their heads in shame.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily true.  Recall how many states voted to ban same-gender "marriages", and how often.  When the public spoke, the litigants took their beef to court until they found enough liberal judges to force the public to accept what they had rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering this institutionalized child abuse is directly a product of the LGB*T* Agenda, it's time to have a social revolution and take back our nation's children.  We need someone vigorously championing the rights of this little boy to be free from his oppressors.  This is a violation of his civil rights.  And we should be ASHAMED as a nation that we know this is happening, have read about it in the news and NOBODY is stopping it!
> 
> It is vile, machiavellian and disgusting.  I cannot believe this is happening to a child under the full watch of everyone in this country.  Fox News put the story up on their website and then went mute about it.  They should hang their heads in shame.
Click to expand...


And you only care when the parents are lesbians.


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> And you only care when the parents are lesbians.


 
I would run anyone out on a rail who was doing this to their kids.  YOUR culture promotes this.  MINE doesn't.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you only care when the parents are lesbians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would run anyone out on a rail who was doing this to their kids.  YOUR culture promotes this.  MINE doesn't.
Click to expand...


Yet even though there have been other articles relating to other families dealing with the exact same issue- you only ever talk about this issue by referring to his 'lesbian' parents.

IF his parents were not lesbians you wouldn't care.

You wouldn't even be bringing the issue up.

Because you certainly didn't for any of the children not raised by lesbians.


----------



## Silhouette

I repeat:

I would run anyone out on a rail who was doing this to their kids.  YOUR culture promotes this.  MINE doesn't.

The question is one of "which culture promotes this institutionalized child abuse and which doesn't?"  Individuals will vary within a culture and they are kept in check by the collective cultural mores...  Heteros are just heteros, or straights.  Your ilk has a tag for "T", transgenderism, which is the source of the child abuse happening as to the OP of this thread.


----------



## Zmrzlina

Iceweasel said:


> Zmrzlina said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No way. The public has no business in oversight over what the APA approves or disapproves of. *
> Only those with the proper degrees in the field should have oversight over a professional organization and be a part of the peer review process.
> 
> 
> 
> The public votes and absolutely has the right to determine what kind of culture they want. If they decide to make it illegal to go through the farce of turning a minor into another gender then that's the law, regardless of what a group of self important academics think.
Click to expand...

So you want politicians to have the final say on medical procedures, not those who have spent decades on their education and in their field?


----------



## Zmrzlina

gallantwarrior said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zmrzlina said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No way. The public has no business in oversight over what the APA approves or disapproves of. *
> Only those with the proper degrees in the field should have oversight over a professional organization and be a part of the peer review process.
> 
> 
> 
> The public votes and absolutely has the right to determine what kind of culture they want. If they decide to make it illegal to go through the farce of turning a minor into another gender then that's the law, regardless of what a group of self important academics think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not necessarily true.  Recall how many states voted to ban same-gender "marriages", and how often.  When the public spoke, the litigants took their beef to court until they found enough liberal judges to force the public to accept what they had rejected.
Click to expand...

That has absolutely nothing to do with this thread or my post.


----------



## Iceweasel

Zmrzlina said:


> So you want politicians to have the final say on medical procedures, not those who have spent decades on their education and in their field?


I said "the people" and your brain saw "politicians".


----------



## Zmrzlina

Iceweasel said:


> Zmrzlina said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want politicians to have the final say on medical procedures, not those who have spent decades on their education and in their field?
> 
> 
> 
> I said "the people" and your brain saw "politicians".
Click to expand...

Because my brain recognizes the fact that the US is a representative democracy where politicians write and pass laws.


----------



## Iceweasel

Zmrzlina said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zmrzlina said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want politicians to have the final say on medical procedures, not those who have spent decades on their education and in their field?
> 
> 
> 
> I said "the people" and your brain saw "politicians".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because my brain recognizes the fact that the US is a representative democracy where politicians write and pass laws.
Click to expand...

Representative is the operative word.


----------



## Silhouette

Transgenderism is a manifestation of cultural values.  In the old days it was called mental illness.  If you cannot come to grips with the basic fundamental reality right between your legs, you are very very sick and need help.  Being very very sick and needing help (not amputation of healthy organs or artificial hormones) is now called "normal" by the neo-deviant cult:



Silhouette said:


> I repeat:
> I would run anyone out on a rail who was doing this to their kids. YOUR culture promotes this. MINE doesn't.
> The question is one of "which culture promotes this institutionalized child abuse and which doesn't?" Individuals will vary within a culture and they are kept in check by the collective cultural mores... Heteros are just heteros, or straights. Your ilk has a tag for "T", transgenderism, which is the source of the child abuse happening as to the OP of this thread.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Child abuse. These thugs should be locked up and the key should be thrown away.

It should be illegal to do this to a child.


----------



## HenryBHough

Completely normal for the children of Democrats whether same or opposite sex coupled Democrats.

They (the pickaninnies) are only doing what's expected of 'em.


----------



## Silhouette

HenryBHough said:


> Completely normal for the children of Democrats whether same or opposite sex coupled Democrats.
> 
> They (the pickaninnies) are only doing what's expected of 'em.


I'm a democrat and I am, along with 10s of millions of other democrats, SICKENED and horrified about the abuse being done to young Thomas Lobel.  You'll notice how middle dems voted this Midterm just after this cult announced it would arrest pastors in Texas for not rewriting sermons to promote the LGBT Agenda.  This type of mental illness is abhorrant to all but a tiny fraction of my party....whether or not they admit it to friends or pollsters...they "admit" it at the voting booth...


----------



## gallantwarrior

Silhouette said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely normal for the children of Democrats whether same or opposite sex coupled Democrats.
> 
> They (the pickaninnies) are only doing what's expected of 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a democrat and I am, along with 10s of millions of other democrats, SICKENED and horrified about the abuse being done to young Thomas Lobel.  You'll notice how middle dems voted this Midterm just after this cult announced it would arrest pastors in Texas for not rewriting sermons to promote the LGBT Agenda.  This type of mental illness is abhorrant to all but a tiny fraction of my party....whether or not they admit it to friends or pollsters...they "admit" it at the voting booth...
Click to expand...

Rather like a very tiny group identified as GOP, or RWs, are used to vilify the greatest majority of conservatives.  Too bad those two majorities of "regular" people can't get together and quiet the roaring of the tiny minorities.


----------



## Silhouette

gallantwarrior said:


> Rather like a very tiny group identified as GOP, or RWs, are used to vilify the greatest majority of conservatives.  Too bad those two majorities of "regular" people can't get together and quiet the roaring of the tiny minorities.


What do you think I'm doing here?  ...lol..  And likely what you're doing here too.  We do "get together" every election.  And we are attempting to explain right now what happened this Midterm 2014.  It was no love letter to the fringe-right.  It was a "you're insane" letter to the far left, courtesy of the middle.

1. Those on the left are fools if they think they lost votes for any other significant reason than this twisted LGBT Agenda....and the new alarming envelope they push on the macabre, disgusting and criminal each year (Thomas Lobel a case in point)

2. Those on the right fringe are fools if they think any other reason but #1 is why they lucked out this election cycle, or that the middle is now suddenly embracing all of their fringe ideas like fracking, warring, destruction of the environment or destroying advances in appropriate technology/green energy..


----------



## Zmrzlina

Iceweasel said:


> Zmrzlina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zmrzlina said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want politicians to have the final say on medical procedures, not those who have spent decades on their education and in their field?
> 
> 
> 
> I said "the people" and your brain saw "politicians".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because my brain recognizes the fact that the US is a representative democracy where politicians write and pass laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Representative is the operative word.
Click to expand...

You are calling for more government involvement in healthcare under the guise of populism.


----------



## Silhouette

What do you think of the CQR method that the APA has adopted in preference over facts and data  ZmrZlina?


----------



## Iceweasel

Zmrzlina said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zmrzlina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zmrzlina said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want politicians to have the final say on medical procedures, not those who have spent decades on their education and in their field?
> 
> 
> 
> I said "the people" and your brain saw "politicians".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because my brain recognizes the fact that the US is a representative democracy where politicians write and pass laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Representative is the operative word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are calling for more government involvement in healthcare under the guise of populism.
Click to expand...

You're a liar.


----------



## Silhouette

What do you think of the CQR methods at the APA Iceweasel?

Read Here >> Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Iceweasel

Silhouette said:


> What do you think of the CQR methods at the APA Iceweasel?


Well, according to the APA it is:
"This lively and practical text presents a fresh and comprehensive approach to conducting consensual qualitative research (CQR). CQR is an inductive method that is characterized by open-ended interview questions, small samples, a reliance on words over numbers, the importance of context, an integration of multiple viewpoints, and consensus of the research team. It is especially well-suited to research that requires rich descriptions of inner experiences, attitudes, and convictions."

A consensus isn't science. Small samples makes for poor science. It sounds more like job security than anything scholarly.


----------



## Silhouette

Iceweasel said:


> Well, according to the APA it is:
> "This lively and practical text presents a fresh and comprehensive approach to conducting consensual qualitative research (CQR). CQR is an inductive method that is characterized by open-ended interview questions, small samples, a reliance on words over numbers, the importance of context, an integration of multiple viewpoints, and consensus of the research team. It is especially well-suited to research that requires rich descriptions of inner experiences, attitudes, and convictions."
> 
> A consensus isn't science. Small samples makes for poor science. It sounds more like job security than anything scholarly.


Did you know that Scientology also "audits" its members for cohesion to a tiny core-idiology in preference over facts?  Did you know that virtually every cult since the dawn of time operates in this fascist way and discourages its membership from pursuing facts and data?

Pretty chilling eh?  That the leading institution that all other medical ones look to for guidance, is operating as a cult.  When a society discards facts and reason in preference to "audited group think", DANGER should be written in the skies every day.


----------



## Iceweasel

Silhouette said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, according to the APA it is:
> "This lively and practical text presents a fresh and comprehensive approach to conducting consensual qualitative research (CQR). CQR is an inductive method that is characterized by open-ended interview questions, small samples, a reliance on words over numbers, the importance of context, an integration of multiple viewpoints, and consensus of the research team. It is especially well-suited to research that requires rich descriptions of inner experiences, attitudes, and convictions."
> 
> A consensus isn't science. Small samples makes for poor science. It sounds more like job security than anything scholarly.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Scientology also "audits" its members for cohesion to a tiny core-idiology in preference over facts?  Did you know that virtually every cult since the dawn of time operates in this fascist way and discourages its membership from pursuing facts and data?
> 
> Pretty chilling eh?  That the leading institution that all other medical ones look to for guidance, is operating as a cult.  When a society discards facts and reason in preference to "audited group think", DANGER should be written in the skies every day.
Click to expand...

Yes, I know about Scientology. Back in my college years I took a "course" from them. A reeeaaallly hot chick sat next to me in a park and told me briefly about it and sold me a paperback Dianetics. They absolutely do play with your head, the auditing is part of the clearing process. 

When you are "clear" it means you have a handle on all the subconscience things that happened to you, even in the womb. I saw some weird stuff but I am stubborn and they couldn't get me on board. 
I almost had to fight my way out, some asshole blocked the door and it was going to get physical so they decided to give it up.


----------



## Silhouette

Iceweasel said:


> Yes, I know about Scientology. Back in my college years I took a "course" from them. A reeeaaallly hot chick sat next to me in a park and told me briefly about it and sold me a paperback Dianetics. They absolutely do play with your head, the auditing is part of the clearing process.
> 
> When you are "clear" it means you have a handle on all the subconscience things that happened to you, even in the womb. I saw some weird stuff but I am stubborn and they couldn't get me on board.
> I almost had to fight my way out, some asshole blocked the door and it was going to get physical so they decided to give it up.


 
So you were drawn in by your base sexual drive and then barely escaped with your mind intact.  Now you understand what the APA is up to..  Glad to see you have first hand experience with how cults operate.


----------



## Iceweasel

Silhouette said:


> So you were drawn in by your base sexual drive and then barely escaped with your mind intact.  Now you understand what the APA is up to..  Glad to see you have first hand experience with how cults operate.


They didn't put a dent in my mind but I can see what people mean when they call them dangerous. And I never had any respect for shrinks in general, although I think some do good.


----------



## Silhouette

Iceweasel said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were drawn in by your base sexual drive and then barely escaped with your mind intact.  Now you understand what the APA is up to..  Glad to see you have first hand experience with how cults operate.
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't put a dent in my mind but I can see what people mean when they call them dangerous. And I never had any respect for shrinks in general, although I think some do good.
Click to expand...

 
As long as they don't try to stop what's happening to Thomas Lobel, they can keep their license to practice.  Dare they try to interfere and call this what it is (child abuse) they will be shut down, "audited" and sent packing looking for a new career.  Welcome to the 21st Century version of "science".. (CQR)


----------



## Silhouette

Iceweasel said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were drawn in by your base sexual drive and then barely escaped with your mind intact.  Now you understand what the APA is up to..  Glad to see you have first hand experience with how cults operate.
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't put a dent in my mind but I can see what people mean when they call them dangerous. And I never had any respect for shrinks in general, although I think some do good.
Click to expand...

 Well the important thing to remember is how you were hooked "by a really hot girl".  Then you were nearly dragged in to a vortex of a cult by your base carnal urges; even though this was not readily apparent to you at the time.  It's what happened.

And it's what's happening to the APA, or rather, from it.  It assumes a cult stance on the new deviant-sex cult rage/fad.  It presumes a position of authority, not based on research and sober fact-finding, but rather a position of drunken power.  It boldly declares it is a scientfic outfit in that it presumes to be the guiding light for other scientific outlets.  And at the same moment it brazenly declares a complete disdain of facts and data; preferring instead to audit members in its fold for compliance to pre-determined conclusions void of facts.

In my neck of the woods you can't get cultier than that.  If cults were ice cream, the APA would be a triple sundae, sprinkled with nuts.


----------



## Iceweasel

Silhouette said:


> Well the important thing to remember is how you were hooked "by a really hot girl".  Then you were nearly dragged in to a vortex of a cult by your base carnal urges; even though this was not readily apparent to you at the time.  It's what happened.


I was well aware of what was going on at the time. I wasn't thinking I'd get into her pants. Actually, I never saw her again. I was curious, knew nothing about them and I was searching for answers, not poontang. That option is always on the table.


----------



## Silhouette

Iceweasel said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the important thing to remember is how you were hooked "by a really hot girl".  Then you were nearly dragged in to a vortex of a cult by your base carnal urges; even though this was not readily apparent to you at the time.  It's what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> I was well aware of what was going on at the time. I wasn't thinking I'd get into her pants. Actually, I never saw her again. I was curious, knew nothing about them and I was searching for answers, not poontang. That option is always on the table.
Click to expand...

Yes, you were drawn in by the girl.  That is to say, you were drawn in sexually.  And that that option is always on the table is the precise avenue how these cults can appeal to people at their visceral level that overrides higher thinking.

Your higher thinking was intact and strong apparently.  Strong enough to rescue you.  However, such is not the case I'd argue with a majority of people.  And hence the reason the neo-deviant sex-cult APA can bamboozle people so effectively.  "It's your natural urges so it's good".  That's their mantra.  And who could argue?  Certainly with CQR, the facts are not allowed to argue.

Of course men also have natural urges to kill, to steal stuff that they like that they cannot afford, to rape and so on.  All these base "natural" monkey instincts are completely intact in anyone to varying degrees.  The higher mind has to police any sales pitch that includes "your natural base instincts say...".


----------



## Silhouette

Zmrzlina said:


> *No way. The public has no business in oversight over what the APA approves or disapproves of. *
> Only those with the proper degrees in the field should have oversight over a professional organization and be a part of the peer review process.


 Why wouldn't the public have input on the APA?  LGBTs have endless input and oversight there.  Why are the rest of us being kept out of that loop?


----------



## Silhouette

Let me put this another way, the APA gets involved in public affairs, promoting its conclusions that aren't arrived at by data, but instead by "audit group think" (CQR).....so why shouldn't the public get involved in APA affairs, promoting its interests there?

(speaking to professional psycholgists who are subject to CQR auditing....or else....) vv

******

In some instances legislators making policy decisions are not fully experienced in certain areas. Legislators, therefore, rely heavily on the expressed views of their constituents and information provided by experts – such as _you_. Through constituent letters, phone calls, and face-to-face meetings, legislators learn what's important to the “people back home.” As the legendary Speaker of the House Tip O'Neill often said, “all politics is local.”...

...It may surprise you to know that they not only rely heavily on what the voters think about an issue; in many cases they reach out to constituents who have expertise or knowledge in particular area and ask them for their help. Has that ever happened to you? If so, that's likely because you have been actively involved with grassroots. They know they can reach out to you when they need some assistance with a particular piece of legislation or even in the development of a proposed new policy initiative. *In short: Members of Congress and their staff count on your letters and phone calls, your direct involvement, to help them know if they are "on the right track*."...

...
However, no matter how involved you are as an individual, *greater influence and impact is gained when large numbers of constituents speak with “one voice*.” And how is this best accomplished? It is only possible through organized grassroots activities....

...
Inaugurated in December 2001,* FEDAC is a campus-based nationwide, education advocacy grassroots network* established to assist the APA Education Directorate and Public Policy-Education staff with efforts to gain federal support (funding) for psychology education and training. Although it is in its first years of development, when fully completed, the FEDAC network will include individuals representing the full spectrum of psychology education/training (i.e., graduate, postgraduate, undergraduate, and pre-college). *The FEDAC network also works collaboratively with other psychology grassroots networks whenever possible and appropriate*.
The FEDAC grassroots network is vital to the success of Education Advocacy legislative initiatives (i.e., authorizing and appropriations). Thus, *FEDAC Regional Coordinators have been actively seeking to recruit psychology representatives on campuses and training sites in across the nation.* Currently, there are over 150 Campus-based Training Representatives (CTRs) at psychology programs and training sites nation wide. Most importantly, these CTRs are promoting and coordinating grassroots activities with their psychology faculty colleagues. *P sychologists, students and faculty from hundreds of universities, colleges, professional schools, and secondary schools have the potential to unite and become a powerful voice on Capitol Hill for psychology education and training*....

...Bottom line is grassroots activity is *critical to sustaining support and gaining a "champion" – someone who will chose your issue as one of his/her top priorities*. Thus, identifying psychologists who are willing to meet with their Member of Congress in their state or Washington, DC office is one of the most important aspects of our advocacy efforts....

...*When you assist APA with its advocacy initiatives, we provide all the information you will need* (e.g., sample letters, *talking points, background briefing sheets*) — whatever you would need to make an informed call or draft a letter. Further, *should you agree to participate in a hill visit, we not only provide all the background materials you need, we also meet with you in advance and accompany you on your visit*. So, you see, it's very easy… and rewarding... Grassroots...what s the big deal 

**********

Couched under a program of apparent advocacy for just one thing: more funding for APA psychology training, the cult advocates that other issues can be pushed for with "one voice" that you can help keep members of Congress "on the right track" with respect to "your issue"...which you will receive "talking points" on and have a chaperone accompany you on your visit to Congress....to make sure you and Congress stay "on the right track".

It's chilling how cult spread just under the radar...

...Remember, the APA has made it possible for these two lesbians to drug their son with hormones at age 11 "so he can better make up his mind later if he wants to be a girl", without getting arrested, sent to jail and having that poor boy Thomas Lobel removed from the home....as he should be..

They want advocates for their policies...er...um...I mean "funding efforts" (otherwise it might look inappropriate for a scientific organization to be organizing as a political body) in Congress to allow this type of sanctioned/approved child abuse without legal repurcussions for the abusers and most importantly no way of rescuing the child from the abuse.  None.  For you see, once the APA has spoken, law enforcement has its hands tied.

Another poster here asked "why haven't the lesbians been arrested?"  in a defiant and brazen tone.  S/he asked this question because s/he knows its a rhetorical one.  S/he knows sexually-charged child abuse is now institutional (and funded...apparently..) from the government itself which is too busy or doen't care to look at the fact that a scientific outfit HAS NO BUSINESS PROMOTING POLITICAL AGENDAS.

So, if they can interfere with the general public in such an insidious way, the general public has every right to inquiry into their actions.  At the very least I would think a GOP Congress could vote to defund the APA's little special interest gig until they come to heel as an impartial, objective scientific organization that doesn't practed auditing of research papers and researchers themselves...and that the APA remove pressures of any kind towards ALL voices within its ranks.  No talking points, no chaperones to make sure people are "on the right track"...  Science and data doesn't need chaperones.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> I repeat:
> 
> I would run anyone out on a rail who was doing this to their kids.  YOUR culture promotes this.  MINE doesn't.
> .



Yet.....you have never started a thread regarding the children of heterosexual parents who are struggling with sexual identity.

Just these lesbian mom's. 

Over and over.

Even after I have shown you the articles about other parents.

The only time you have 'concern' for children- is when you can condemn homosexuals.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Transgenderism is a manifestation of cultural values.  In the old days it was called mental illness.  If you cannot come to grips with the basic fundamental reality right between your legs, you are very very sick and need help.  Being very very sick and needing help (not amputation of healthy organs or artificial hormones) is now called "normal" by the neo-deviant cult:
> ]



Wow.....you call all of the parents struggling with helping their children who have gender confusion 'sick'.......

Personally, I am glad I am not faced with such an issue- it is hard enough being a parent without having a child who is convinced that he or she is a different gender, and likely to face abuse or possible self harm because of it.

So who should decide such issues for these parents- you? Or parents with consultation by medical professionals? 

Who is more concerned for their kids?


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Let me put this another way, the APA gets involved in public affairs, promoting its conclusions that aren't arrived at by data, but instead by "audit group think" (CQR).....so why shouldn't the public get involved in APA affairs, promoting its interests there?
> .



The public can comment and try to influence any medical association it wishes to- you can even promote your whacky conspiracy theories.

Doesn't mean that the APA is obligated to listen to you.


----------



## Syriusly

HenryBHough said:


> Completely normal for the children of Democrats whether same or opposite sex coupled Democrats.
> 
> They (the pickaninnies) are only doing what's expected of 'em.



I am still sometimes surprised how the racists here on the boards revel in their anonymity- so that they can express their racists thoughts that would have them shunned by polite society if they said them in public.


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely normal for the children of Democrats whether same or opposite sex coupled Democrats.
> 
> They (the pickaninnies) are only doing what's expected of 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still sometimes surprised how the racists here on the boards revel in their anonymity- so that they can express their racists thoughts that would have them shunned by polite society if they said them in public.
Click to expand...

 
Well that's nice, but those people posing as racists to beef up the LGBT cause doesn't impress me.

For starters, LGBT are just some deviant sex lifestyles and have nothing whatsoever to do with race..


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me put this another way, the APA gets involved in public affairs, promoting its conclusions that aren't arrived at by data, but instead by "audit group think" (CQR).....so why shouldn't the public get involved in APA affairs, promoting its interests there?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The public can comment and try to influence any medical association it wishes to- you can even promote your whacky conspiracy theories.
> 
> Doesn't mean that the APA is obligated to listen to you.
Click to expand...

 
The "public" (Congress) can also vote to de-fund the APA's little pet projects...  Remember where we were before you spammed the last page off?

Oh, yes, here we are...

Let me put this another way, the APA gets involved in public affairs, promoting its conclusions that aren't arrived at by data, but instead by "audit group think" (CQR).....so why shouldn't the public get involved in APA affairs, promoting its interests there?
(speaking to professional psycholgists who are subject to CQR auditing....or else....) vv

******

In some instances legislators making policy decisions are not fully experienced in certain areas. Legislators, therefore, rely heavily on the expressed views of their constituents and information provided by experts – such as _you_. Through constituent letters, phone calls, and face-to-face meetings, legislators learn what's important to the “people back home.” As the legendary Speaker of the House Tip O'Neill often said, “all politics is local.”...

...It may surprise you to know that they not only rely heavily on what the voters think about an issue; in many cases they reach out to constituents who have expertise or knowledge in particular area and ask them for their help. Has that ever happened to you? If so, that's likely because you have been actively involved with grassroots. They know they can reach out to you when they need some assistance with a particular piece of legislation or even in the development of a proposed new policy initiative. *In short: Members of Congress and their staff count on your letters and phone calls, your direct involvement, to help them know if they are "on the right track*."...

...
However, no matter how involved you are as an individual, *greater influence and impact is gained when large numbers of constituents speak with “one voice*.” And how is this best accomplished? It is only possible through organized grassroots activities....

...
Inaugurated in December 2001,* FEDAC is a campus-based nationwide, education advocacy grassroots network* established to assist the APA Education Directorate and Public Policy-Education staff with efforts to gain federal support (funding) for psychology education and training. Although it is in its first years of development, when fully completed, the FEDAC network will include individuals representing the full spectrum of psychology
education/training (i.e., graduate, postgraduate, undergraduate, and pre-college). *The FEDAC network also works collaboratively with other psychology grassroots networks whenever possible and appropriate*.

The FEDAC grassroots network is vital to the success of Education Advocacy legislative initiatives (i.e., authorizing and appropriations). Thus, *FEDAC Regional Coordinators have been actively seeking to recruit psychology representatives on campuses and training sites in across the nation.* Currently, there are over 150 Campus-based Training Representatives (CTRs) at psychology programs and training sites nation wide. Most importantly, these CTRs are promoting and coordinating grassroots activities with their psychology faculty colleagues. *P sychologists, students and faculty from hundreds of universities, colleges, professional schools, and secondary schools have the potential to unite and become a powerful voice on Capitol Hill for psychology education and training*....

...Bottom line is grassroots activity is *critical to sustaining support and gaining a "champion" – someone who will chose your issue as one of his/her top priorities*. Thus, identifying psychologists who are willing to meet with their Member of Congress in their state or Washington, DC office is one of the most important aspects of our advocacy efforts....

...*When you assist APA with its advocacy initiatives, we provide all the information you will need* (e.g., sample letters, *talking points, background briefing sheets*) — whatever you would need to make an informed call or draft a letter. Further, *should you agree to participate in a hill visit, we not only provide all the background materials you need, we also meet with you in advance and accompany you on your visit*. So, you see, it's very easy… and rewarding... Grassroots...what s the big deal 

**********

Couched under a program of apparent advocacy for just one thing: more funding for APA psychology training, the cult advocates that other issues can be pushed for with "one voice" that you can help keep members of Congress "on the right track" with respect to "your issue"...which you will receive "talking points" on and have a chaperone accompany you on your visit to Congress....to make sure you and Congress stay "on the right track".
It's chilling how cult spread just under the radar...

...Remember, the APA has made it possible for these two lesbians to drug their son with hormones at age 11 "so he can better make up his mind later if he wants to be a girl", without getting arrested, sent to jail and having that poor boy Thomas Lobel removed from the home....as he should be..

They want advocates for their policies...er...um...I mean "funding efforts" (otherwise it might look inappropriate for a scientific organization to be organizing as a political body) in Congress to allow this type of sanctioned/approved child abuse without legal repurcussions for the abusers and most importantly no way of rescuing the child from the abuse. None. For you see, once the APA has spoken, law enforcement has its hands tied.

Another poster here asked "why haven't the lesbians been arrested?" in a defiant and brazen tone. S/he asked this question because s/he knows its a rhetorical one. S/he knows sexually-charged child abuse is now institutional (and funded...apparently..) from the government itself which is too busy or doen't care to look at the fact that a scientific outfit HAS NO BUSINESS PROMOTING POLITICAL AGENDAS.

So, if they can interfere with the general public in such an insidious way, the general public has every right to inquiry into their actions. At the very least I would think a GOP Congress could vote to defund the APA's little special interest gig until they come to heel as an impartial, objective scientific organization that doesn't practed auditing of research papers and researchers themselves...and that the APA remove pressures of any kind towards ALL voices within its ranks. No talking points, no chaperones to make sure people are "on the right track"...

Science and data doesn't need chaperones.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely normal for the children of Democrats whether same or opposite sex coupled Democrats.
> 
> They (the pickaninnies) are only doing what's expected of 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still sometimes surprised how the racists here on the boards revel in their anonymity- so that they can express their racists thoughts that would have them shunned by polite society if they said them in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's nice, but those people posing as racists to beef up the LGBT cause doesn't impress me.
> 
> For starters, LGBT are just some deviant sex lifestyles and have nothing whatsoever to do with race..
Click to expand...


That is like saying that Jews are just some deviant circumcisers......

Homosexuals are persons who are attracted to people of the same gender. 

You are bigoted towards them.

There is no difference between you and a racist.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me put this another way, the APA gets involved in public affairs, promoting its conclusions that aren't arrived at by data, but instead by "audit group think" (CQR).....so why shouldn't the public get involved in APA affairs, promoting its interests there?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The public can comment and try to influence any medical association it wishes to- you can even promote your whacky conspiracy theories.
> 
> Doesn't mean that the APA is obligated to listen to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "public" (Congress) can also vote to de-fund the APA's little pet projects...
> s.
Click to expand...


Let us know when that happens.


----------



## Silhouette

If Congress votes to defund the APA-cult's pet LGBT projects, you'll no doubt hear about it on Fox News.  And possibly in outrage on MSNBC..

Until the APA employs actual scientific methods and not "audited group--think", it has no business receiving public funds wearing the cloak of a scientfic organization.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> If Congress votes to defund the APA-cult's pet LGBT projects, you'll no doubt hear about it on Fox News.  And possibly in outrage on MSNBC..
> 
> Until the APA employs actual scientific methods and not "audited group--think", it has no business receiving public funds wearing the cloak of a scientfic organization.



Just let me know....so far only you are ranting your lunacy.


----------



## Silhouette

Well if precious little tax dollars are going to an institution that approves of child abuse and drugging a boy to become a girl, before he's really old enough to understand the nuances of what is being done to him, then I urge Congress to de-fund any APA programs until this crime stops.

**********

November 24, 2014
Funding issues still not settled but lame ducks trying to step up
*APA cheers for “Team Omnibus.”*
We normally think of “lame ducks” as powerless, but the current lame duck Congress (out of town this week for the Thanksgiving recess) will have the power to set fiscal year 2015 spending levels, and set the stage for cooperation or confrontation between congressional chambers and parties for the next two years. Of course the 113th Congress had the power to do those things earlier in the year, but blog readers know that Congress usually takes the procrastination option when big issues are at stake....

...*The science community would more likely benefit from an omnibus than from a continuing resolution (CR).*

...The Senate’s recommendation of $30.4 billion for NIH would fully restore the funding that was cut in 2013 due to sequestration. NSF’s budget would grow by 7 percent under the House proposal. (The House did not report a bill to fund NIH.) These increases will not happen if Congress is unable to agree on a final FY 2015 budget package in the next few weeks. In that case a CR would likely keep spending levels at FY 14 levels, and leave it to the new 114th Congress to settle the larger questions. APA Federal Budget Blog

***********

Yes, I'm sure the APA would like to get a nice big wad before the GOP steps in to consider whether or not their "science" is really science and whether or not their approval of drugging Thomas Lobel to be a girl at age 11 is going to be found.  My guess is that the GOP's traditional stance on child abuse will take over and the funding they allot to the APA will reflect how they feel about that.  Wouldn't want the GOP Congress meeting and deliberating over each new proposal the APA makes and doing reviews of how well Our money is being spent there.  Thomas Lobel's name might come up...


----------



## Silhouette

"Omnibus" is package-funding. 

Says the APA: "Just give us a big wad of cash lame-duck Congress...so we can not have to declare science and reasoning to you in order to get Public money to keep funding "outreach" like the kind we're doing to Thomas Lobel..without a bunch of pesky inquiry"...


----------



## Silhouette

Delta4Embassy said:


> In extreme cases where a child is threatening self-harm otherwise, granting them GRS, if short of surgery, isn't unheard of. Better that then denying them the appearence of transitioning and they then hurt themselves.


Encouraging a child to amputation of healthy organs or playing pretend on such a delusional scale is child abuse.  If a child is so inclined to hurt himself he needs to be sedated and taken to deep regressive therapy and support groups for "transitioning" from insanity/delusions back to reality.

I guarantee you the genesis for this nonsense is some sort of psychological trauma.  The answer to that is therapy, not drugging or preparing a child to amputate healthy body parts.  That I even have to say this shows how far this insane-mania in the LGBT cult has spread into collective social mind...   Anything...ANYTHING but deep regressive therapy for their boy because, you know, that would mean something might be wrong with how they're raising him and a therapist would surely and quickly discover this if the APA would allow him to...

...But with the CQR auditings...a therapist wouldn't DARE to suggest this boy's "My gender doesn't matter" disorder had anything to do with his home environment...


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Silhouette said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In extreme cases where a child is threatening self-harm otherwise, granting them GRS, if short of surgery, isn't unheard of. Better that then denying them the appearence of transitioning and they then hurt themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Encouraging a child to amputation of healthy organs or playing pretend on such a delusional scale is child abuse.  If a child is so inclined to hurt himself he needs to be sedated and taken to deep regressive therapy and support groups for "transitioning" from insanity/delusions back to reality.
> 
> I guarantee you the genesis for this nonsense is some sort of psychological trauma.  The answer to that is therapy, not drugging or preparing a child to amputate healthy body parts.  That I even have to say this shows how far this insane-mania in the LGBT cult has spread into collective social mind...   Anything...ANYTHING but deep regressive therapy for their boy because, you know, that would mean something might be wrong with how they're raising him and a therapist would surely and quickly discover this if the APA would allow him to...
> 
> ...But with the CQR auditings...a therapist wouldn't DARE to suggest this boy's "My gender doesn't matter" disorder had anything to do with his home environment...
Click to expand...


Could be he's over-identifying with feminine influences. Since the lesbian parents here have a marked butch-femme role, where he'd normally identify with a male father figure, int his case he's identifying with a female masculine figure. So to be more like the masculine influence he's adopted more to being female with masculine characteristics instead of male with masculine characteristics. 

Ultimately, this is much like my feelings on gay marriage: what some kid I've never met, am never gonna meet does doesn't matter one bit to me. If he's happy playing dress up and pretend til older, go ahead. Doesn't affect my life in the slightest.


----------



## Silhouette

But both are women. Neither is the father.


----------



## Silhouette

Delta4Embassy said:


> Could be he's over-identifying with feminine influences. Since the lesbian parents here have a marked butch-femme role, where he'd normally identify with a male father figure, int his case he's identifying with a female masculine figure. So to be more like the masculine influence he's adopted more to being female with masculine characteristics instead of male with masculine characteristics.
> *Ultimately, this is much like my feelings on gay marriage: what some kid I've never met, am never gonna meet does doesn't matter one bit to me. If he's happy playing dress up and pretend til older, go ahead. Doesn't affect my life in the slightest*.


So out of sight, out of mind eh? Does it bother you in the slightest to hear of children starved, beaten or drug raped?
Glad you noticed all the confustion in the house though.  Thanks for your honesty there.

Children are the paramount concern of any state as to marriage.  All the adult stuff a state doesn't care about except for how it can anticipate how it might help or harm a child.  I think we know which one this arrangement has done for the boy being abused.


----------



## Silhouette

*An APA amicus brief was cited in the **9th Circuit Court decision* (PDF, 480KB) *to strike down same-sex marriage bans in Idaho and Nevada*. That decision was stayed temporarily by U.S. Supreme Court Justice Anthony Kennedy. If the stay is lifted, *the 9th Circuit Court decision would effectively strike down same-sex marriage bans in Nevada, Arizona, Idaho, Alaska and Montana.* Oct. 7, 2014. http://www.apa.org/pi/lgbt/index.aspx 
 
*********

So we have a hack "science" outfit writing "as professionals" relying on CQR audited 'group think" in preference to data (see OP) that is motivating the federal court system to restrict the civil rights of voters in Idaho, Nevada, Arizona, Alaska and Montana.

And....approving of drugging a boy with hormones to entice him to amputate his healthy genitals in preference to deep regressive therapy and support therapy to return to reality.

Any questions?  When a cult takes over the ranks of THE leading authority on human psychology...Houston...you have a problem..


----------



## Silhouette

If anyone has a link to that Amicus Brief let me know.  The APA's link showed "page not found".  I'll try to hunt it down..


----------



## BullKurtz

Letting perverts adopt children is as low as the pendulum can swing....we can only hope the boy takes an ax to the two of them and gets away with it.


----------



## Silhouette

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Letting perverts adopt children is as low as the pendulum can swing....we can only hope the boy takes an ax to the two of them and gets away with it.


 Well literally they are trying to take the axe to the boy.  Now that you mention it..


----------



## Silhouette

Just another comment about your post Bullkurtzusmc.  With all the concerns about how society is brewing mass shooters at schools in these disturbed younger men who are the main demographic doing these crimes (and on rare occasions females too), it would behoove us to look just a LITTLE closer at the conclusions the APA is "auditing" into existence about what is making this boy want to hack of his genitals at age 7.

The macabre practice of coercing and then drugging a young boy to think he is female is beyond bizarre.  It is criminal.  And as his unchallenged example (Emperor's New Clothes anyone?) spurs a larger trend, we'd better get used to all manner of bizarre repressed backlashes as we raise a new generation of APA-approved seething repressed mental patients to turn out into the general population.

This isn't rocket science folks.  Sometimes when you hear hoofbeats, its just a horse and not a zebra..  Occam's Razor?...Anyone??....

*crickets*


----------



## Silhouette

Still *crickets*....


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Well if precious little tax dollars are going to an institution that approves of child abuse..



Since there are more straight families struggling with children who have sexual identity issues- apparently you are in favor of doing away with marriage altogether.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Still *crickets*....



Since you are not quoting anyone- why are you saying crickets to yourself?


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In extreme cases where a child is threatening self-harm otherwise, granting them GRS, if short of surgery, isn't unheard of. Better that then denying them the appearence of transitioning and they then hurt themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Encouraging a child to amputation of healthy organs or playing pretend on such a delusional scale is child abuse.  If a child is so inclined to hurt himself he needs to be sedated and taken to deep regressive therapy and support groups for "transitioning" from insanity/delusions back to reality.
> 
> I guarantee you the genesis for this nonsense is some sort of psychological trauma.  The answer to that is therapy, not drugging or preparing a child to amputate healthy body parts.  That I even have to say this shows how far this insane-mania in the LGBT cult has spread into collective social mind...   Anything...ANYTHING but deep regressive therapy for their boy because, you know, that would mean something might be wrong with how they're raising him and a therapist would surely and quickly discover this if the APA would allow him to...
> 
> ...But with the CQR auditings...a therapist wouldn't DARE to suggest this boy's "My gender doesn't matter" disorder had anything to do with his home environment...
Click to expand...


And what exactly is your mental health training and education that leads you to come to your conclusion that you say is superior to the parents and doctors?


----------



## emilynghiem

If people fight legally to prevent FORCING Reparative Therapy on teens
(but keep the option of Conversion Therapy as a free choice for adults who want to stop unwanted sexual attractions)
why support pushing THIS irreversible procedure on kids at younger ages???

??? X ???


----------



## Silhouette

emilynghiem said:


> If people fight legally to prevent FORCING Reparative Therapy on teens
> (but keep the option of Conversion Therapy as a free choice for adults who want to stop unwanted sexual attractions)
> why support pushing THIS irreversible procedure on kids at younger ages???
> 
> ??? X ???



Well good points, I think.  You used a lot of double negatives and stuff so your position is a little fuzzy.

But the point is that yes, this boy is like a prisoner undergoing torture "all in the name of sexual freedom and gender identity" politics.  He is caught in the web of the LGBT cult BIG TIME.  Meanwhile authorities stand around yawning because the cult-APA gives outright or tacit approval to such child abuse.

Like I said, I DARE you to petition the APA to do a study on so-called "gender identity disorder" children to see if instead they aren't suffering from "my gender doesn't matter" disorder or "I hate my gender" disorder.

You won't get a reply.  And you may even have your license revoked for suggesting it.  You know all like how science works.


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> And what exactly is your mental health training and education that leads you to come to your conclusion that you say is superior to the parents and doctors?


 
Published peer-reviewed research of hundreds or even thousands of studies showing children do best with both a mother and a father in the home.  The Thomas Lobel case is the perfect (but sad) example of the lack of a role model for a child of the opposite gender if that gender happens to be theirs..

And, I know how to read and add.  I can add up the number of studies supporting father/mother as best for children vs children of two people of the same gender with one trying to role-play either "mom" or "dad"..


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly is your mental health training and education that leads you to come to your conclusion that you say is superior to the parents and doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Published peer-reviewed research of hundreds or even thousands of studies showing children do best with both a mother and a father in the home.  .
Click to expand...


And that is a non-answer to the question:

And what exactly is your mental health training and education that leads you to come to your conclusion that you say is superior to the parents(both straight and gay) and doctors of gender confused children?


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> And what exactly is your mental health training and education that leads you to come to your conclusion that you say is superior to the parents(both straight and gay) and doctors of gender confused children?


What is your training to say I don't have valid points about the APA switching from science to "audited group think" (CQR)?  Whether or not I have a degree in anything is irrelevent to noticing when an erstwhile scientific entity decides to scrap science in favor of audited cult-dogma....

Let's play with your strawman for just a moment.  Let's say I have no degree or training whatsoever in the field of human psychology, other than 50 years of layman's observations.  That has no bearing whatsoever on the appropriateness or inappropriateness of an erstwhile scientific body scrapping science and data for "audited group think" (cult-dogma).

All you need is a brain, and even a rudimentary one at that to know that when doctors start claiming faith as their healing principle (pick the religion of your choice...in this case it happens to be the LGBT-run APA), there is danger in the forest, there is trouble with the trees..


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly is your mental health training and education that leads you to come to your conclusion that you say is superior to the parents(both straight and gay) and doctors of gender confused children?
> 
> 
> 
> What is your training to say I don't have valid points about the APA .
Click to expand...


Pulling out your strawmen again?

I am asking why you think your expertise in mental health regarding these children is superior to that of trained and credentialed doctors and the children's own parents.

Simple enough question.

No reason at all for me to expect you to explain it all since all you have is your uninformed opinion telling doctors and parents that they are all wrong.


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> I am asking why you think your expertise in mental health regarding these children is superior to that of trained and credentialed doctors and the children's own parents.
> 
> Simple enough question....No reason at all for me to expect you to explain it all since all you have is your uninformed opinion telling doctors and parents that they are all wrong.


And I'm telling you that you don't need a degree in ANYTHING to see that drugging an 11 year old boy and concluding (without exhaustive scientific studies on transexual satisfaction with amputation-surgery) by "audited group think" that this is healthy for him and ignoring data otherwise, is wrong and child abuse.

Other professionals agree:



> From a Swedish Study: Long-term follow-up of transsexual persons undergoing sex reassignm... - PubMed - NCBI Persons with transsexualism, *after sex reassignment, have considerably higher risks for mortality, suicidal behaviour, and psychiatric morbidity than the general population*. Our findings suggest that sex reassignment, although alleviating gender dysphoria, may not suffice as treatment for transsexualism, and should inspire improved psychiatric and somatic care after sex reassignment for this patient group. Sex Reassignment Surgery For Children Two Words 8230 CHILD ABUSE.


 
******

"Former psychiatrist in chief at Johns Hopkins Hospital, Dr. Paul McHugh, recently penned a poignant opinion piece in the Wall Street Journal titled “Transgender Surgery Isn’t the Solution.” John Hopkins was the first medical center to perform sex-reassignment surgery in the 1960s, but based on evidence that such surgeries did not help transgendered people, they ceased performing the surgeries. In light of the recent push to normalize transgenderism, Dr. McHugh has sounded the medical alarm to warn us that in our efforts to help these people we may be having the opposite effect...

...
_"[P]olicy makers and the media are doing no favors either to the public or the transgendered by treating their confusions as a right in need of defending rather than as a mental disorder that deserves understanding, treatment and prevention. This intensely felt sense of being transgendered constitutes a mental disorder in two respects. The first is that the idea of sex misalignment is simply mistaken—it does not correspond with physical reality. The second is that it can lead to grim psychological outcomes.
…
For the transgendered, this argument holds that one’s feeling of “gender” is a conscious, subjective sense that, being in one’s mind, cannot be questioned by others. … Psychiatrists obviously must challenge the solipsistic concept that what is in the mind cannot be questioned.
…
You won’t hear it from those championing transgender equality, but controlled and follow-up studies reveal fundamental problems with this movement. When children who reported transgender feelings were tracked without medical or surgical treatment at both Vanderbilt University and London’s Portman Clinic, 70%-80% of them spontaneously lost those feelings. Some 25% did have persisting feelings; what differentiates those individuals remains to be discerned.

We at Johns Hopkins University—which in the 1960s was the first American medical center to venture into “sex-reassignment surgery”—launched a study in the 1970s comparing the outcomes of transgendered people who had the surgery with the outcomes of those who did not. Most of the surgically treated patients described themselves as “satisfied” by the results, but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn’t have the surgery. And so at Hopkins we stopped doing sex-reassignment surgery, since producing a “satisfied” but still troubled patient seemed an inadequate reason for surgically amputating normal organs." _ Psychiatrist warns against transgender surgery Theo-sophical Ruminations


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am asking why you think your expertise in mental health regarding these children is superior to that of trained and credentialed doctors and the children's own parents.
> 
> Simple enough question....No reason at all for me to expect you to explain it all since all you have is your uninformed opinion telling doctors and parents that they are all wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm telling you that you don't need a degree in ANYTHING s
Click to expand...


And of course you don't have a degree in anything nor any mental health experience or any expertise at all- yet you feel qualified to tell the actual medical doctors who treat these children- and these children's parents that you know better than they do.

Even though you have never met their children.

Extraordinary.


----------



## Judicial review

Why is this topic dicussion still going on!


----------



## Politico

Because progressives think a four year old (when this all started) knows that his balls that will not drop for another 10 years are evil.


----------



## Judicial review

Yeah, and tell me why I should care? This won't be tolerated. Matter of time before child pertective services gets involved and the courts will side with cps.


----------



## turzovka

Syriusly said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly is your mental health training and education that leads you to come to your conclusion that you say is superior to the parents(both straight and gay) and doctors of gender confused children?
> 
> 
> 
> What is your training to say I don't have valid points about the APA .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pulling out your strawmen again?
> 
> I am asking why you think your expertise in mental health regarding these children is superior to that of trained and credentialed doctors and the children's own parents.
> 
> Simple enough question.
> 
> No reason at all for me to expect you to explain it all since all you have is your uninformed opinion telling doctors and parents that they are all wrong.
Click to expand...


And I am agreeing with you Syriusly.

Anyone who has the forbearance and patience to suffer your mindless drivel and questions for days on end really must be suffering from some condition themselves.

As to the top post and photo:   I am seriously moved to pity for that child and this nation.


----------



## timslash

I feel sorry for this guy, scary to imagine what will be with him, when he understand that he's not a girl/transgender(don't know how to call that sh**t which his "parents"do) and will try to meet a girl he like.


----------



## Silhouette

turzovka said:


> And I am agreeing with you Syriusly.
> 
> Anyone who has the forbearance and patience to suffer your mindless drivel and questions for days on end really must be suffering from some condition themselves.
> 
> As to the top post and photo:   I am seriously moved to pity for that child and this nation.


 
For those of you born like I was, years before this type of child abuse became normalized by the cult that runs the APA, the sight and description of what is happening to this boy is beyond the pale.  That we are even discussing it as a phenomenon is so macabre, so repugnant, so viscerally objectionable that it boggles the mind.  This is our country's reality check.  This is what institutionalized insanity looks like.  Thomas Lobel is the poster-child for proof that insanity can be passed on socially if done incrementally and craftily, using the herd-think phenomenon and badgering or guilt-tripping/sympathy-milking members into balling up blindly in a certain direction without thinking about it first.

"You shouldn't protest the drugging of little Thomas Lobel by his LESBIAN parents!  You will be forever labelled a BIGOT if you do!"

This is what the allegory of the child's tale The Emperor's New Clothes was all about..


----------



## Silhouette

Judicial review said:


> Yeah, and tell me why I should care? This won't be tolerated. Matter of time before child pertective services gets involved and the courts will side with cps.


Actually and unfortunately Judicial review, this situation sits balanced on the knife blade to fall permanently in one direction or the other.

When an erstwhile scientific body like the APA allows itself to be overtaken by a cult (LGBT) and substitutes "audited group-think" (CQR) as dominant to data and facts, you have a situation where even if authorites want to act on behalf of Thomas Lobel to remove him from his patently abusive environment, they are forbidden from doing so.

The APA has the final word.  Let me rephrase that in terms that are more potent and illustrate the picture better.  A deviant sex cult posing as "knowledgable authorities" have the final word on whether or not a young boy is drugged and coerced by adults thereby to later seek to amputate his healthy genitals and become just another mutilated mentally-ill robot amongst their fold.


----------



## Silhouette

When I tell you all the other organizations take their walking orders from the neo-cult called the "APA", I'm not kidding.  Lookie who else is on board with this type of child abuse and assisted amputation of healthy organs to "cure a mental illness".  I recently saw an article comparing gender reassignment surgery (it's a misnomer because you can never change a man into a child bearing woman or a woman into an inseminating man or change the chromosomes or skeletal structure of the pelvis etc. etc. ) to the old practice of frontal lobotomies to "cure" what was ailing a mental patient.

Here we go.  For shame ...

***********

*Position Statement on Access to Care for

Transgender and Gender Variant Individuals*

*..
APA Position:

Therefore, the American Psychiatric Association:

1. Recognizes that appropriately evaluated transgender

and gender variant individuals can benefit greatly

from medical and surgical gender transition treatments.

2. Advocates for removal of barriers to care and

supports both public and private health insurance

coverage for gender transition treatment.

3. Opposes categorical exclusions of coverage for such

medically necessary treatment when prescribed by a

physician.

Authors: Jack Drescher, M.D., Ellen Haller, M.D., APA Caucus of*

*Lesbian, Gay and Bisexual Psychiatrists. *Home psychiatry.org (reference document ps2012_TransgenderCare.pdf)

************
Recommended by the LGBT caucus.  Shocker.

BTW, in case anyone was wondering, there is quite a dissent within the ranks on assited amputation of healthy organs that leaves the patient numb sexually, typically incontinent, more vulnerable to UTI infections and still often just as depressed or more than before the frankensteinian procedure.  Funny that only the LGBT caucus from the "audited group-think" format now in place in these mental health organizations instead of entertaining dissenting opinions.  Those facts after all are just based on hard numbers; which the new APA policy of CQR tells us are inferior to "audited group think".  Or more simply "cult approval"/mandates.

If I was an insurer, I would absolutely get a second opinion before I provided coverage that virtually insured that I would have to pay even more in treating new spates of UTIs, depression and incontinence in the patient I assited in the butchery thereof...


----------



## hazlnut

Silhouette said:


> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
Click to expand...




You dumb motherfucker, vile homophobe.

In order to get this treatment, they would need the consent of psychologists and doctors--experts treating the child.


Get this through your thick skull, pediatricians can now tell if a child is likely homosexual or heterosexual.

It's the way they were born.

What's your excuse for being so fucking stupid.


It must be the Tea Bag Cult -- THE AMERICAN TALIBAN.


----------



## Silhouette

hazlnut said:


> You dumb motherfucker, vile homophobe.
> *In order to get this treatment, they would need the consent of psychologists and doctors*--experts treating the child.
> Get this through your thick skull, *pediatricians can now tell if a child is likely homosexual or heterosexual.
> It's the way they were born*.  What's your excuse for being so fucking stupid.


 
1. Read my points about how the APA is owned by the LGBT cult and have openly denounced data and hard facts in preference to "audited group think"  Jim Jones and Applewhite also had "audited group think".  And how the AMA takes without questioning (lest they too be labelled "vile homophobes" ...pretty effective shut-down technique the fold has going there..) its "walking orders" from the cult APA...

2. "It's the way they were born" eh?  I'll have to explain that to Anne Heche...she seems confused about that.

And while we are on the topic of #2. Do you want to talk about the large numbers of gay couples where one of them takes on all the trappings of the opposite gender in order to attract their sex partner?  Little bit of closeted heterosexuality going on there.  Today's APA won't allow a discussion about that though.  It conflicts with the dogma dontcha know...


----------



## whitehall

You have to read these things like a freaking lawyer analyzes a case. The words "genital mutilation" are the key but there is no evidence that the boy actually attempted such a thing. According to a, no doubt, pro-homosexual psychologist the seven year old boy ...threatened.. genital mutilation. Did the psychiatrist put those words in a seven year old disturbed boy's head and then prescribe life altering drugs to please his lesbian parents? What seven year old boy is even aware of the definition of "genital mutilation" and what boy raised by militant lesbians isn't disturbed in some way? There should be a team of child welfare people to judge these cases but in California they care more about endangered snails than endangered young men.


----------



## Silhouette

whitehall said:


> You have to read these things like a freaking lawyer analyzes a case. The words "genital mutilation" are the key but there is no evidence that the boy actually attempted such a thing. According to a, no doubt, pro-homosexual psychologist the seven year old boy ...threatened.. genital mutilation. Did the psychiatrist put those words in a seven year old disturbed boy's head and then prescribe life altering drugs to please his lesbian parents? What seven year old boy is even aware of the definition of "genital mutilation" and what boy raised by militant lesbians isn't disturbed in some way? There should be a team of child welfare people to judge these cases but in California they care more about endangered snails than endangered young men.


 
Well the best you can hope for Thomas Lobel is that Congress will threaten California with revoking their CAPTA funding until this crap stops.  The fed is mandated to make sure children are not being abused in any state.  Thomas Lobel is the poster child for that abuse.


----------



## Silhouette

> A small but growing number of teens and even younger children who think they were born the wrong sex are getting support from parents and from doctors who give them sex-changing treatments, according to reports in the medical journal Pediatrics.
> *It's an issue that raises ethical questions, and some experts urge caution in treating children with puberty-blocking drugs and hormones...Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined*, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee....Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles.. Transgender children getting more drug hormone treatments - Health - CBC News


 
Or experts could just take a basic course in reading body language... (from the OP)


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dumb motherfucker, vile homophobe.
> *In order to get this treatment, they would need the consent of psychologists and doctors*--experts treating the child.
> Get this through your thick skull, *pediatricians can now tell if a child is likely homosexual or heterosexual.
> It's the way they were born*.  What's your excuse for being so fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Read my points about how the APA is owned by the LGBT cult ..
Click to expand...



That is as far as I got, and then I realized just more Sil bat guano craziness.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> A small but growing number of teens and even younger children who think they were born the wrong sex are getting support from parents and from doctors who give them sex-changing treatments, according to reports in the medical journal Pediatrics.
> *It's an issue that raises ethical questions, and some experts urge caution in treating children with puberty-blocking drugs and hormones...Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined*, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee....Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles.. Transgender children getting more drug hormone treatments - Health - CBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or experts could just take a basic course in reading body language... (from the OP)
Click to expand...


Certainly because we want someone to tell the parents of this child to do based upon viewing that photo.

As opposed to the parents and their doctors making the decision.


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> Certainly because we want someone to tell the parents of this child to do based upon viewing that photo.
> 
> As opposed to the parents and their doctors making the decision.


 
Any doctor who participates in drugging a child to complete some delusion that will lead that child to later pay some other "doctor" to amputate healthy organs, leaving him incontinent, susceptible to UTIs and sexually numb, and no less male than he started out as, minus key body parts, should be put in jail. 

Those doctors should be jailed.  They know what they're doing is wrong.  There is no proof that this mass delusion is anything but dissatisfaction with society's sometimes rigid gender roles.  Or some other environmental pressure that has caused that child to hate his or her gender.

These doctors hear hoofbeats and think "Zebra!!"....when they should be thinking ..."horse"...


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly because we want someone to tell the parents of this child to do based upon viewing that photo.
> 
> As opposed to the parents and their doctors making the decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any doctor who participates in drugging a child to complete some delusion that will lead that child to later pay some other "doctor" to amputate healthy organs, leaving him incontinent, susceptible to UTIs and sexually numb, and no less male than he started out as, minus key body parts, should be put in jail.
> 
> Those doctors should be jailed.  They know what they're doing is wrong.  There is no proof that this mass delusion is anything but dissatisfaction with society's sometimes rigid gender roles.  Or some other environmental pressure that has caused that child to hate his or her gender.
> 
> These doctors hear hoofbeats and think "Zebra!!"....when they should be thinking ..."horse"...
Click to expand...


Because again- based upon a news report-and your extensive training at remote medical diagnosis,  you are better qualified than either the parents, or the child's own doctors to determine how this child should be treated.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Disgusting


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> Because again- based upon a news report-and your extensive training at remote medical diagnosis,  you are better qualified than either the parents, or the child's own doctors to determine how this child should be treated.


 
That's the thing you fucking inducted moron.  You don't need ANY degree in psychology to know that doctors assisting the amputation of healthy organs....and drugging children to head in that direction as early as their late teens... IS INSANE BEYOND DESCRIPTION.

Every one of those bastards should have their license to practice revoked.  The ones involved in doing this to kids who cannot legally consent should go to prison for life.  In Texas maybe a stiffer sentence yet.

As it happens, I took Psyche 101 in college and got over a 4.0 in that class.  My professor who I argued with constantly in class surprised me.  At the end of it all on the last day of class he asked me to stay behind.  I thought "oh boy, here it comes" and I braced myself for a stern lecture.  Instead he practically got on his knees and begged me to change my major to psychology.  I sort of feel bad from time to time that I refused.  His grade put me on the high honors roll that term.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because again- based upon a news report-and your extensive training at remote medical diagnosis,  you are better qualified than either the parents, or the child's own doctors to determine how this child should be treated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing you fucking inducted moron.
> As it happens, I took Psyche 101 in college and got over a 4.0 in that class..
Click to expand...


Well you took Psych 101 in college- and got a 4.0.

Well certainly that makes you far more qualified than the parents and the child's doctors to diagnose and recommend treatment.


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> Well you took Psych 101 in college- and got a 4.0.
> 
> Well certainly that makes you far more qualified than the parents and the child's doctors to diagnose and recommend treatment.


 
In this case as I said, one doesn't need a degree in anything to see the obvious child abuse going on.  If you see someone starving a child, beating a child or neglecting a child you don't need a degree.  In fact, legally, if you even suspect child abuse, you are required by law to report that to the police...no degree necessary.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you took Psych 101 in college- and got a 4.0.
> 
> Well certainly that makes you far more qualified than the parents and the child's doctors to diagnose and recommend treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this case as I said, one doesn't need a degree in anything to see the obvious child abuse going on.  If you see someone starving a child, beating a child or neglecting a child you don't need a degree.  In fact, legally, if you even suspect child abuse, you are required by law to report that to the police...no degree necessary.
Click to expand...


Have you reported them to the police?


----------



## Politico

Of course not. This is USMB. The posters here don't do anything but talk.


----------



## Silhouette

Yes but the poll at the top suggests that a survey means something more than just talk.  Police won't intervene where they believe a law hasn't been broken.  Such underscores the amount of insidious damage the APA has done to children.  Their last bastion of protection, the police, won't even save them from the self-audited group-think cult that runs the APA.  "Yes, drug the little boy with female hormones so he feels better about fitting into a world where adult men are perceived and discussed and displayed as worthless...then later we'll help you chop his genitals off to help complete the ruse...heh heh eh......"

This is beyond even the most bizarre sci-fi fantasy futuristic novels of the 1960s & 70s.  Orwell, Asimov, Le Guin, Vonnegut and the rest would all be stunned beyond even their own broad imaginations at the macabre "normal" of today.  Their collective jaw would be on the ground.  If I only had a time machine..

What's going on with Thomas Lobel is a testimony to incremental spread of social madness that all those old authors took a lot of heat for projecting into the future from where they stood and the little whispers of indecency of that day and time that their imaginations ran with.  Wonder where we'll be 30 years from now?


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Yes but the poll at the top suggests that a survey means something more than just talk.  Police won't intervene where they believe a law hasn't been broken.  Such underscores the amount of insidious damage the APA has done to children.  Their last bastion of protection, the polic?



So tell us about your report to the police. Exactly what you claimed, and what their response was.


----------



## jwoodie

Syriusly said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
Click to expand...


Once again- you use the welfare of homosexuals to attack children.


----------



## Syriusly

jwoodie said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of homosexuals to attack children.
Click to expand...


Once again, you bring nothing but homophobia to the thread.


----------



## jwoodie

Syriusly said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of homosexuals to attack children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, you bring nothing but homophobia to the thread.
Click to expand...

*
And then there is your attempt to attack those with whom you disagree by accusing them of homophobia.*


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> So tell us about your report to the police. Exactly what you claimed, and what their response was.


 
The police will not refute the APA because they are supposed to be the last word on all things "healthy" for child welfare.  That's because everyone is under the delusion that the APA is still a scientific body that uses rational thinking to arrive at conclusions it takes public positions on.  CQR which is audited group-think was adopted after that ruling Leona Tyler principle was "disappeared" without a Board up or down vote by the APA.  Nobody knows this.  The police surely do not.  Not your average intake clerk at the substation for sure.

Just after the gays began filling the ranks of the Board at the APA, they discarded adherence to data and facts, preferring instead a "comfy group consensus" that is audited by Peers subject to the Ruling Powers of the APA (see the first sentence of this paragraph).  In other words, the APA has become a cult, ruled over by the LGBT crowd/sympathizers/sychophants.  Go back to the OP and read about what CQR preaches and be amazed.

The fact that the APA sits by silently and does nothing to save or help Thomas Lobel is grounds for the APA to be impeached as a scientific organization.  The AMA and other important medical groups and law enforcement all take their walking orders...essentially now...from a cult.  Let that sink in for a minute.

This is why the topic of Thomas Lobel is so important.  It underscores just where this cult movement is progressing and how dangerous it really is.  If you think you will escape its reaches with the passage of time, think again.  It's unchecked audacity will reach you or somebody near and dear to you.  Of that you can be sure.


----------



## Silhouette

jwoodie said:


> Once again- you use the welfare of homosexuals to attack children.


 
There is no defense at all of what is being done to this boy.  He will grow up to be depressed and suicidal.  You can hang your hat on that.


----------



## emilynghiem

Politico said:


> Of course not. This is USMB. The posters here don't do anything but talk.


Hi Politico and Silhouette
I believe the freedom to petition to redress grievances and conflicts
STARTS with an open forum like USMB.

But once people get informed about solutions, the natural drive
is to implement broader public education and reforms.

Consensus on how changes should be focused starts
with individual people first, willing to discuss the pro's and con's,
and then that leads to appropriate actions.

In the case of stopping child abuse, I believe all citizens have a duty
to report and to take responsibility for stopping it.


----------



## emilynghiem

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us about your report to the police. Exactly what you claimed, and what their response was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police will not refute the APA because they are supposed to be the last word on all things "healthy" for child welfare.  That's because everyone is under the delusion that the APA is still a scientific body that uses rational thinking to arrive at conclusions it takes public positions on.  CQR which is audited group-think was adopted after that ruling Leona Tyler principle was "disappeared" without a Board up or down vote by the APA.  Nobody knows this.  The police surely do not.  Not your average intake clerk at the substation for sure.
> 
> Just after the gays began filling the ranks of the Board at the APA, they discarded adherence to data and facts, preferring instead a "comfy group consensus" that is audited by Peers subject to the Ruling Powers of the APA (see the first sentence of this paragraph).  In other words, the APA has become a cult, ruled over by the LGBT crowd/sympathizers/sychophants.  Go back to the OP and read about what CQR preaches and be amazed.
> 
> The fact that the APA sits by silently and does nothing to save or help Thomas Lobel is grounds for the APA to be impeached as a scientific organization.  The AMA and other important medical groups and law enforcement all take their walking orders...essentially now...from a cult.  Let that sink in for a minute.
> 
> This is why the topic of Thomas Lobel is so important.  It underscores just where this cult movement is progressing and how dangerous it really is.  If you think you will escape its reaches with the passage of time, think again.  It's unchecked audacity will reach you or somebody near and dear to you.  Of that you can be sure.
Click to expand...


Here look at this bias
Petition Enact Leelah x27 s Law to Ban Transgender Conversion Therapy Change.org

I looked up on change.org to see if there is a petition to protect children from forced gender change before
they are a certain age.

I only found a petition to ban conversion therapy.

Why isn't there a free choice in EITHER case?
Why aren't BOTH types of coercion opposed equally?

How can you ban one but not the other????


----------



## Silhouette

emilynghiem said:


> Here look at this bias
> Petition Enact Leelah x27 s Law to Ban Transgender Conversion Therapy Change.org
> 
> I looked up on change.org to see if there is a petition to protect children from forced gender change before
> they are a certain age....I only found a petition to ban conversion therapy....Why isn't there a free choice in EITHER case?
> Why aren't BOTH types of coercion opposed equally?....How can you ban one but not the other????


 
Not sure.  The simple answer is that the cult of LGBT has been allowed to run roughshod over the American legal system for so long now that everyone is afraid of being sued for speaking out even to protect children.  When children are no longer protected, the cult has crossed the line.  This far and no farther.  Look at that poor boy's face and body language in the OP photo..


----------



## I.P.Freely

Silhouette said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here look at this bias
> Petition Enact Leelah x27 s Law to Ban Transgender Conversion Therapy Change.org
> 
> I looked up on change.org to see if there is a petition to protect children from forced gender change before
> they are a certain age....I only found a petition to ban conversion therapy....Why isn't there a free choice in EITHER case?
> Why aren't BOTH types of coercion opposed equally?....How can you ban one but not the other????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure.  The simple answer is that the cult of LGBT has been allowed to run roughshod over the American legal system for so long now that everyone is afraid of being sued for speaking out even to protect children.  When children are no longer protected, the cult has crossed the line.  This far and no farther.  Look at that poor boy's face and body language in the OP photo..
Click to expand...

drivel, have you read your equality laws? to translate for you, democracy (the people) have rode roughshod over homophobic bigots like you.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Sick! Why do we allow these monsters to walk freely?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Matthew said:


> Sick! Why do we allow these monsters to walk freely?


does the fact you are a homophobic bigot, help or hinder you in the above conclusion?


----------



## emilynghiem

I.P.Freely said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here look at this bias
> Petition Enact Leelah x27 s Law to Ban Transgender Conversion Therapy Change.org
> 
> I looked up on change.org to see if there is a petition to protect children from forced gender change before
> they are a certain age....I only found a petition to ban conversion therapy....Why isn't there a free choice in EITHER case?
> Why aren't BOTH types of coercion opposed equally?....How can you ban one but not the other????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure.  The simple answer is that the cult of LGBT has been allowed to run roughshod over the American legal system for so long now that everyone is afraid of being sued for speaking out even to protect children.  When children are no longer protected, the cult has crossed the line.  This far and no farther.  Look at that poor boy's face and body language in the OP photo..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> drivel, have you read your equality laws? to translate for you, democracy (the people) have rode roughshod over homophobic bigots like you.
Click to expand...


Dear I.P.Freely 
Wouldn't "equality" mean that if forcing a minor to change orientation is banned, then forcing a minor to change gender is banned?

1. Why is it politically onesided in banning 
FORCED conversion to heterosexuality due to PARENTAL decisions,
but supporting FORCED reassignment of gender due to PARENTAL decisions.

How is that equal?

2. Where is equal protection for the consent of the child
if the parents are legal guardians of the minor child?

Where is the check against abuse by the parents?


----------



## I.P.Freely

1,probably because homosexual conversion therapy is regarded by most courts as bogus,
2  Guardian Ad Litem


----------



## Geaux4it

Syriusly said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't sugar coat stupid, and this dyke couple are stupid. Born a boy you are a boy period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah- well like I said
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> I already know the haters will focus on the lesbians, and ignore the cases where the children aren't raised by lesbians.
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic*
Click to expand...


Gender disaorder my ass,   Listen here faggots

You'll never be accepted no matter what the government says. You have a mental disorder, not a gender one assholes

The scarlet letter 'F'

Your sick way of life should stay in the shadows where it belongs

-Geaux


----------



## Judicial review

Queers should be put in a room with no watch for months as a form of torture and go through experimental mental therapy.  The shit works.


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## ScienceRocks

Geaux4it said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't sugar coat stupid, and this dyke couple are stupid. Born a boy you are a boy period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah- well like I said
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> I already know the haters will focus on the lesbians, and ignore the cases where the children aren't raised by lesbians.
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender disaorder my ass,   Listen here faggots
> 
> You'll never be accepted no matter what the government says. You have a mental disorder, not a gender one assholes
> 
> The scarlet letter 'F'
> 
> Your sick way of life should stay in the shadows where it belongs
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...



This is what happens when we release all the nuts from the nut house. They begin doing crazy shit and then start demanding that we accept it.


----------



## Geaux4it

Matthew said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't sugar coat stupid, and this dyke couple are stupid. Born a boy you are a boy period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah- well like I said
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> I already know the haters will focus on the lesbians, and ignore the cases where the children aren't raised by lesbians.
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender disaorder my ass,   Listen here faggots
> 
> You'll never be accepted no matter what the government says. You have a mental disorder, not a gender one assholes
> 
> The scarlet letter 'F'
> 
> Your sick way of life should stay in the shadows where it belongs
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when we release all the nuts from the nut house. They begin doing crazy shit and then start demanding that we accept it.
Click to expand...


In my days, admitted queers in the service got the 'blanket party' before being thrown out! Gays in the military reduce readiness. If they must be allowed to serve, then they should be put in jobs more commensurate with their lifestyle, cleaning bathrooms, peeling patatoes, that kind of stuff

-Geaux


----------



## I.P.Freely

Geaux4it said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't sugar coat stupid, and this dyke couple are stupid. Born a boy you are a boy period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah- well like I said
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> I already know the haters will focus on the lesbians, and ignore the cases where the children aren't raised by lesbians.
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender disaorder my ass,   Listen here faggots
> 
> You'll never be accepted no matter what the government says. You have a mental disorder, not a gender one assholes
> 
> The scarlet letter 'F'
> 
> Your sick way of life should stay in the shadows where it belongs
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

for a supposed " straight" Gateaux you do seem a tad fixated with the anus. Or is it the case that those who rant homophobic abuse have something  to hide. Gateaux is a very gay cake.


----------



## Geaux4it

I.P.Freely said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't sugar coat stupid, and this dyke couple are stupid. Born a boy you are a boy period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah- well like I said
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> I already know the haters will focus on the lesbians, and ignore the cases where the children aren't raised by lesbians.
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender disaorder my ass,   Listen here faggots
> 
> You'll never be accepted no matter what the government says. You have a mental disorder, not a gender one assholes
> 
> The scarlet letter 'F'
> 
> Your sick way of life should stay in the shadows where it belongs
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for a supposed " straight" Gateaux you do seem a tad fixated with the anus. Or is it the case that those who rant homophobic abuse have some to hide. Gateaux is a very gay cake.
Click to expand...


Where in my quote did I talk about dirt road sex?

-Geaux


----------



## I.P.Freely

Geaux4it said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't sugar coat stupid, and this dyke couple are stupid. Born a boy you are a boy period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah- well like I said
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> I already know the haters will focus on the lesbians, and ignore the cases where the children aren't raised by lesbians.
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender disaorder my ass,   Listen here faggots
> 
> You'll never be accepted no matter what the government says. You have a mental disorder, not a gender one assholes
> 
> The scarlet letter 'F'
> 
> Your sick way of life should stay in the shadows where it belongs
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for a supposed " straight" Gateaux you do seem a tad fixated with the anus. Or is it the case that those who rant homophobic abuse have some to hide. Gateaux is a very gay cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in my quote did I talk about dirt road sex?
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

where did I say you did fruitcake, I merely pointed out that as a supposed straight you seem fixated with the anus, or as you put it the ass or asshole. Methinks fruity you protest to much.


----------



## Geaux4it

I.P.Freely said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't sugar coat stupid, and this dyke couple are stupid. Born a boy you are a boy period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah- well like I said
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> I already know the haters will focus on the lesbians, and ignore the cases where the children aren't raised by lesbians.
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender disaorder my ass,   Listen here faggots
> 
> You'll never be accepted no matter what the government says. You have a mental disorder, not a gender one assholes
> 
> The scarlet letter 'F'
> 
> Your sick way of life should stay in the shadows where it belongs
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for a supposed " straight" Gateaux you do seem a tad fixated with the anus. Or is it the case that those who rant homophobic abuse have some to hide. Gateaux is a very gay cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in my quote did I talk about dirt road sex?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did I say you did fruitcake, I merely pointed out that as a supposed straight you seem fixated with the anus, or as you put it the ass or asshole. Methinks fruity you protest to much.
Click to expand...


Oh, I see said the blind man

I protest much, because there is so much to protest about

-Geaux


----------



## Judicial review

I.P.Freely said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't sugar coat stupid, and this dyke couple are stupid. Born a boy you are a boy period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah- well like I said
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> I already know the haters will focus on the lesbians, and ignore the cases where the children aren't raised by lesbians.
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender disaorder my ass,   Listen here faggots
> 
> You'll never be accepted no matter what the government says. You have a mental disorder, not a gender one assholes
> 
> The scarlet letter 'F'
> 
> Your sick way of life should stay in the shadows where it belongs
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for a supposed " straight" Gateaux you do seem a tad fixated with the anus. Or is it the case that those who rant homophobic abuse have some to hide. Gateaux is a very gay cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in my quote did I talk about dirt road sex?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did I say you did fruitcake, I merely pointed out that as a supposed straight you seem fixated with the anus, or as you put it the ass or asshole. Methinks fruity you protest to much.
Click to expand...


No he just understands the importance of a man women marriage to the family and children.  How would you feel as a kid walking into daddy's room banging daddy in the ass? Dumbass.


----------



## AmericanFirst

hazlnut said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dumb motherfucker, vile homophobe.
> 
> In order to get this treatment, they would need the consent of psychologists and doctors--experts treating the child.
> 
> 
> Get this through your thick skull, pediatricians can now tell if a child is likely homosexual or heterosexual.
> 
> It's the way they were born.
> 
> What's your excuse for being so fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> It must be the Tea Bag Cult -- THE AMERICAN TALIBAN.
Click to expand...

Gay is a mental disorder. If you claim to be gay means you are batshit crazy.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Geaux4it said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah- well like I said
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> I already know the haters will focus on the lesbians, and ignore the cases where the children aren't raised by lesbians.
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gender disaorder my ass,   Listen here faggots
> 
> You'll never be accepted no matter what the government says. You have a mental disorder, not a gender one assholes
> 
> The scarlet letter 'F'
> 
> Your sick way of life should stay in the shadows where it belongs
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for a supposed " straight" Gateaux you do seem a tad fixated with the anus. Or is it the case that those who rant homophobic abuse have some to hide. Gateaux is a very gay cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in my quote did I talk about dirt road sex?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did I say you did fruitcake, I merely pointed out that as a supposed straight you seem fixated with the anus, or as you put it the ass or asshole. Methinks fruity you protest to much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I see said the blind man
> 
> I protest much, because there is so much to protest about
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

yes of course there is fruitcake.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Judicial review said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah- well like I said
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> I already know the haters will focus on the lesbians, and ignore the cases where the children aren't raised by lesbians.
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gender disaorder my ass,   Listen here faggots
> 
> You'll never be accepted no matter what the government says. You have a mental disorder, not a gender one assholes
> 
> The scarlet letter 'F'
> 
> Your sick way of life should stay in the shadows where it belongs
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for a supposed " straight" Gateaux you do seem a tad fixated with the anus. Or is it the case that those who rant homophobic abuse have some to hide. Gateaux is a very gay cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in my quote did I talk about dirt road sex?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did I say you did fruitcake, I merely pointed out that as a supposed straight you seem fixated with the anus, or as you put it the ass or asshole. Methinks fruity you protest to much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he just understands the importance of a man women marriage to the family and children.  How would you feel as a kid walking into daddy's room banging daddy in the ass? Dumbass.
Click to expand...

I don't know, how did it feel? Tithead


----------



## Mac1958

.

I'd think it would be pretty obvious that the very, very earliest a person should be allowed to do this to themselves would be 18.

After a great deal of psychotherapy to ascertain that this is proper.

But no, this is America 2015.

.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

We need to make transgenderism a crime and arrest any doctor who performs the surgery.  This is abnormal.  Live with the sex you're born with and act like a sissy if you want but remain your sex.


----------



## ScienceRocks

We need to open the mental hospitals back up and put these fuckers in it!


----------



## Geaux4it

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> I'd think it would be pretty obvious that the very, very earliest a person should be allowed to do this to themselves would be 18.
> 
> After a great deal of psychotherapy to ascertain that this is proper.
> 
> But no, this is America 2015.
> 
> .



If Bruce Jenner is doing it, well then, everything is awesome!

-Geaux


----------



## Silhouette

Geaux4it said:


> If Bruce Jenner is doing it, well then, everything is awesome!
> 
> -Geaux


 
I think it's ironic that he is all over the papers for little kids to see as some sort of "transgender hero"...then he plows someone with a very masculine looking SUV/sand rail combo on a flatbed and kills them.

There goes our hero...watch him as he goes.... 



Matthew said:


> We need to open the mental hospitals back up and put these fuckers in it!


 
The two women in the OP need to be in a mental hospital.  Most especially any MD's or head shrinkers recommending this atrocity belong behind bars or also in a mental hospital.  The boy in the OP belongs in protective custody and counseling..


----------



## Preacher

Allowed to force your child into "changing their sex" but not allowed to help them correct their mental illness that makes them think they are homosexual....the usual cultural marxist hypocrisy


----------



## Silhouette

Odium said:


> Allowed to force your child into "changing their sex" but not allowed to help them correct their mental illness that makes them think they are homosexual....the usual cultural marxist hypocrisy


Yes, that sadly is actually the state of law in California where the child abuse of this boy has been institutionalized.

Even if a child has been molested and knows this is the source of their unwanted homosexual compulsions, that child is barred legally from getting help to throw off these wounds with a therapist.  Instead, they are told "embrace what was done to you".  It doesn't stop there.  The child abuse victim is then urged to "identify yourself by your new sexual compulsions you never wanted"..

..Oh, but if you're a kid under age and are "bi-curious" all manner of non-parentally involved outreach groups are at your feet "helping you come out gay" from the straight ranks.  Indeed there is no little coercion there in the adolescents who are by their nature, curious about everything and prey to falling into all manner of unnatural habits, drug use etc.

Gotta love California!


----------



## Silhouette

Matthew said:


> We need to open the mental hospitals back up and put these fuckers in it!


 That's extreme.  But putting homosexuality, especially the cultural -homosexualists such as the two in the OP, back on the DSM and starting up a new psychological oversight entity to replace the APA would be a good start..


----------



## Silhouette

As of today 77.8% of responders to the poll want a full public inquiry into the operating structure of the APA.  Good.  Or at least pull their funding until a panel of them explain this CQR cult science to the public.  Maybe Fox News?  CNN would do too.  New York Times?


----------



## emilynghiem

Ryland the 5 year old girl who transitioned into a boy isn t transgender she s confused -


----------



## Silhouette

So you are agreeing it's confusion?


----------



## emilynghiem

Silhouette said:


> So you are agreeing it's confusion?



Not just confusion but abuse. And serious harm.

If adults cannot even understand the "spiritual process" going on,
how can anyone make decisions for themselves consistently, much less for other people!


----------



## Silhouette

You know, this blip from your link sounds like someone was reading my childhood account of when I thought I was a bird:




> *Walk into a room of toddlers and take a poll. You’ll soon discover that you are actually — according to the self-reported data from two and three-year-olds — surrounded by lions, dinosaurs, aliens, princesses, superheroes, and all manner of other mythical concoctions.
> And, yes, you’ll find that many of the boys are girls and girls are boys*. It’s extraordinarily common for kids that age to ‘self-identify’ as the opposite sex.
> In most cases, you let them use their imagination and have their fun, but you make sure to offer them the proper guidance so that these games aren’t taken too far. *If your kid thinks he’s a bird, let him pretend. But the moment he tries to jump out of a window or poop on your car windshield, it might be time to intervene*. Ryland the 5 year old girl who transitioned into a boy isn t transgender she s confused -


 
My "bigoted" parents took my cardboard wings off of me just as I was preparing to jump off the roof because I knew for a fact that I was a bird when I was young.  After all, I could fly in my dreams!

Encouraging insanity in children should be a crime punishable by life in prison.


----------



## elektra

As long as we give "rights" to those who do not know the difference between the back door and the front, children will be the victims.


----------



## Silhouette

elektra said:


> As long as we give "rights" to those who do not know the difference between the back door and the front, children will be the victims.


 
 ..lol...crude...but well put...


----------



## elektra

Silhouette said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as we give "rights" to those who do not know the difference between the back door and the front, children will be the victims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..lol...crude...but well put...
Click to expand...

95% of the population finds the basics of homosexuality so revolting we simply ignore what is happening, those that do engage in the conversation never actually discuss what the discussion is about.


----------



## Silhouette

elektra said:


> 95% of the population finds the basics of homosexuality so revolting we simply ignore what is happening, those that do engage in the conversation never actually discuss what the discussion is about.


Well that's been the hope all along by the LGBT machine right?  Scare the straights into silence and if they dare to peep up about the insanity, call them bigots, homophobes, racist (really?) etc.  And if that fails, the old tried and true is "you must be a closted homosexual if you talk about these issues"...

Post a few perverted pictures to scare away all but the most hardy/jaded opposition, spam pages into oblivion that have damning points made against the machine.  If all else fails a pro- and invented "con" LGBT buddy can start a fake flame war in hopes the threads will be locked.  The management here is somewhat wise to all this.  But other websites it works like a charm.

Shut the conversation down, get your buddies in high places to practice shadow justice, forcing attrition of state laws by deceit and simply sit back and wait for June to come..  Like they'll tell you...it's already in the bag..

..and all this because civil unions won't allow them ready access "as married people" to adopt orphaned kids..  I don't think the boy in the OP is an orphan, but you get the idea..


----------



## koshergrl

Freaking disgusting. Hopefully someone will string those heifers up and rescue the boy.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

The child looks miserable in the picture.  This is how depravity works, like water, always seeking lower ground.  This is why we must stop them now. Think they will hold the line at getting gay marriage? Think again! As has been the case throughout human history, sodomites will not stop until they've effected the destruction of society.


----------



## Silhouette

Well if you look at the boy he is looking miserable and is clasping his hands in a protective gesture over his groin area.  He's certainly old enough to understand where his lesbian "parents" are leading him..

..the chop shop...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Silhouette said:


> Well if you look at the boy he is looking miserable and is clasping his hands in a protective gesture over his groin area.  He's certainly old enough to understand where his lesbian "parents" are leading him..
> 
> ..the chop shop...


When he's 14 and kills them both in their sleep, I hope he doesn't serve a day in prison for it.


----------



## Silhouette

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you look at the boy he is looking miserable and is clasping his hands in a protective gesture over his groin area.  He's certainly old enough to understand where his lesbian "parents" are leading him..
> 
> ..the chop shop...
> 
> 
> 
> When he's 14 and kills them both in their sleep, I hope he doesn't serve a day in prison for it.
Click to expand...

 If he did that, you can bet the media would only call him "generally insane" and not specify or cite the back-story at all as a possible cause...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Silhouette said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you look at the boy he is looking miserable and is clasping his hands in a protective gesture over his groin area.  He's certainly old enough to understand where his lesbian "parents" are leading him..
> 
> ..the chop shop...
> 
> 
> 
> When he's 14 and kills them both in their sleep, I hope he doesn't serve a day in prison for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he did that, you can bet the media would only call him "generally insane" and not specify or cite the back-story at all as a possible cause...
Click to expand...

Or characterize it as homophobic rage.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I feel sorry for all males that have parents that are lesbians. Lesbians are driven by hatred of males and I wouldn't doubt it is a very abusive upbringing.


----------



## Skylar

Matthew said:


> I feel sorry for all males that have parents that are lesbians. Lesbians are driven by hatred of males and I wouldn't doubt it is a very abusive upbringing.



Says who?


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for all males that have parents that are lesbians. Lesbians are driven by hatred of males and I wouldn't doubt it is a very abusive upbringing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says who?
Click to expand...

 Water is wet.  Diamonds are hard.  Fire is hot.

Nobody needs to say.  Observation proves out.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Skylar said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for all males that have parents that are lesbians. Lesbians are driven by hatred of males and I wouldn't doubt it is a very abusive upbringing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says who?
Click to expand...

You have to have your head all the way up your ass not to know lez-dikes are angry bitter feminist women. Even gay men have a hard time relating to them.


----------



## Silhouette

Matthew said:


> I feel sorry for all males that have parents that are lesbians. Lesbians are driven by hatred of males and I wouldn't doubt it is a very abusive upbringing.


 
Here are the male-appreciators from the OP.  Sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words.  There are so many layers of denial, hostility, repressed emotions etc. going on in the body language that it's hard to know where to start really...an expert in body language would have a field-day with this photo:


----------



## Skylar

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for all males that have parents that are lesbians. Lesbians are driven by hatred of males and I wouldn't doubt it is a very abusive upbringing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to have your head all the way up your ass not to know lez-dikes are angry bitter feminist women. Even gay men have a hard time relating to them.
Click to expand...


So when I ask who....the answer is you pretending to be all lesbians?


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar, why do you think the boy in the picture is clasping his hands across his crotch?  Read the OP and come back with your answer..


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar, why do you think the boy in the picture is clasping his hands across his crotch?  Read the OP and come back with your answer..



Laughing...if you have an argument to make, make it. But recognize that the pop-psyche babble of a farm hand about a person he's never met isn't going to amount to much.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar, why do you think the boy in the picture is clasping his hands across his crotch?  Read the OP and come back with your answer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing...if you have an argument to make, make it. But recognize that the pop-psyche babble of a farm hand about a person he's never met isn't going to amount to much.
Click to expand...

 
OK, I'll ask again:

Skylar, why do you think the boy in the picture from the OP is clasping his hands across his crotch?  Give me a body-language run down in your answer..


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar, why do you think the boy in the picture is clasping his hands across his crotch?  Read the OP and come back with your answer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing...if you have an argument to make, make it. But recognize that the pop-psyche babble of a farm hand about a person he's never met isn't going to amount to much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, I'll ask again:
> 
> Skylar, why do you think the boy in the picture from the OP is clasping his hands across his crotch?  Give me a body-language run down in your answer..
Click to expand...


Again, if you have an argument to make, make it. You clearly have something to say about that photo. So say it. 

I'm not making your argument for you. You'll have to do that.


----------



## Silhouette

Noted that you refuse to even look into the source of a child's angst.  I will bear that in mind as you argue "on behalf of children" in order to promote gay marraige..


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Noted that you refuse to even look into the source of a child's angst.  I will bear that in mind as you argue "on behalf of children" in order to promote gay marraige..



For the third time, if you have an argument to make, make it. If you have something to say about the 'source of the child's angst', say it. 

You're laughably demanding that I make your argument for you. 

Nope. You'll need to make it yourself. And as your desperate refusal to make your own argument demonstrates, you don't have one.


----------



## Silhouette

Does the boy look happy to you?  Suppose the two lesbians have explained to him what "sex change operations" entail?  The picture looks like the kid has just had that explained to him.


----------



## Syriusly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for all males that have parents that are lesbians. Lesbians are driven by hatred of males and I wouldn't doubt it is a very abusive upbringing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to have your head all the way up your ass not to know lez-dikes are angry bitter feminist women. Even gay men have a hard time relating to them.
Click to expand...


Clearly you have never met any lesbians.


----------



## Silhouette

Yes because they love and regard men so highly that they completely wrote them out of their lives to where they are attempting to copulate sexually instead with another woman...one of which who almost always sports the external trappings of a man, to which the other "lesbian" is attracted to.

There are so many issues it's hard to know where to start.  But don't worry.  Today's neo-rainbow-APA assures us that from their small samples and preference-of-words-over-data studies that there's nothing to see here.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Does the boy look happy to you?  Suppose the two lesbians have explained to him what "sex change operations" entail?  The picture looks like the kid has just had that explained to him.



Do you have something to say about the 'boy's happiness' based on *one photograph*? Offer us your argument.

But once again, you have nothing but innuendo and speculation. And can't actually articulate an argument, let alone factually establish it. 

Feel free to get my attention when and if you ever can.


----------



## Silhouette

The boys hands are clasped around his groin in a protective gesture.  I imagine at his age he has figured out where his lesbian "mom and dad" are leading him..I mean they're drugging him after all.  If they can do that legally with society's blessing, they can run him through the chop shop too.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> The boys hands are clasped around his groin in a protective gesture.  I imagine at his age he has figured out where his lesbian "mom and dad" are leading him..I mean they're drugging him after all.  If they can do that legally with society's blessing, they can run him through the chop shop too.



And I imagine that its one photo. And trying to perform an ignorant pop-psyche analysis of people you don't know nor have ever met from one photo, and from this make sweeping over generalizations of all same sex parenting would be comic and ridiculous.


----------



## Silhouette

emilynghiem said:


> Not just confusion but abuse. And serious harm.
> 
> If adults cannot even understand the "spiritual process" going on,
> how can anyone make decisions for themselves consistently, much less for other people!


If this was happening to children in another country, we would invade them on the grounds of human rights violations.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for all males that have parents that are lesbians. Lesbians are driven by hatred of males and I wouldn't doubt it is a very abusive upbringing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to have your head all the way up your ass not to know lez-dikes are angry bitter feminist women. Even gay men have a hard time relating to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly you have never met any lesbians.
Click to expand...

Incorrect. There are two who are among my best friends.  And my wife. And my kids. They are nothing like you angry Leftists. One of them is even (gasp!) a Republican. They sustain my faith that you faggots don't represent gay people.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> The boys hands are clasped around his groin in a protective gesture.  I imagine at his age he has figured out where his lesbian "mom and dad" are leading him..I mean they're drugging him after all.  If they can do that legally with society's blessing, they can run him through the chop shop too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I imagine that its one photo. And trying to perform an ignorant pop-psyche analysis of people you don't know nor have ever met from one photo, and from this make sweeping over generalizations of all same sex parenting would be comic and ridiculous.
Click to expand...

Yet if the parents were Christians talking about how they would force their son to become a monk and the child sitting between them looked miserable, you'd get the message lima-charlie.


----------



## Syriusly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for all males that have parents that are lesbians. Lesbians are driven by hatred of males and I wouldn't doubt it is a very abusive upbringing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to have your head all the way up your ass not to know lez-dikes are angry bitter feminist women. Even gay men have a hard time relating to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly you have never met any lesbians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. There are two who are among my best friends.  And my wife. And my kids. They are nothing like you angry Leftists. One of them is even (gasp!) a Republican. They sustain my faith that you faggots don't represent gay people.
Click to expand...


LOL- I don't know which of your statements is the lie:
_not to know lez-dikes are angry bitter feminist women. Even gay men have a hard time relating to them_ or

_There are two who are among my best friends.  And my wife. And my kids_

See- call me crazy- but i don't call my 'best friends' 'angry bitter feminist women' and I wouldn't call them 'lez-dikes'

Nor do I call lesbians 'lez-dikes',  homosexuals 'f*ggots' or African Americans 'n*ggers'_,_ or women 'c*nts'

Because I am not like you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for all males that have parents that are lesbians. Lesbians are driven by hatred of males and I wouldn't doubt it is a very abusive upbringing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to have your head all the way up your ass not to know lez-dikes are angry bitter feminist women. Even gay men have a hard time relating to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly you have never met any lesbians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. There are two who are among my best friends.  And my wife. And my kids. They are nothing like you angry Leftists. One of them is even (gasp!) a Republican. They sustain my faith that you faggots don't represent gay people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- I don't know which of your statements is the lie:
> _not to know lez-dikes are angry bitter feminist women. Even gay men have a hard time relating to them_ or
> 
> _There are two who are among my best friends.  And my wife. And my kids_
> 
> See- call me crazy- but i don't call my 'best friends' 'angry bitter feminist women' and I wouldn't call them 'lez-dikes'
> 
> Nor do I call lesbians 'lez-dikes',  homosexuals 'f*ggots' or African Americans 'n*ggers'_,_ or women 'c*nts'
> 
> Because I am not like you.
Click to expand...

They're nothing like you either. That's why we're great friends.


----------



## Syriusly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says who?
> 
> 
> 
> You have to have your head all the way up your ass not to know lez-dikes are angry bitter feminist women. Even gay men have a hard time relating to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly you have never met any lesbians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. There are two who are among my best friends.  And my wife. And my kids. They are nothing like you angry Leftists. One of them is even (gasp!) a Republican. They sustain my faith that you faggots don't represent gay people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- I don't know which of your statements is the lie:
> _not to know lez-dikes are angry bitter feminist women. Even gay men have a hard time relating to them_ or
> 
> _There are two who are among my best friends.  And my wife. And my kids_
> 
> See- call me crazy- but i don't call my 'best friends' 'angry bitter feminist women' and I wouldn't call them 'lez-dikes'
> 
> Nor do I call lesbians 'lez-dikes',  homosexuals 'f*ggots' or African Americans 'n*ggers'_,_ or women 'c*nts'
> 
> Because I am not like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're nothing like you either. That's why we're great friends.
Click to expand...


yeah- I still remember the guy who told me that some of his best friends were the n*ggers who came and cut his grass- it was so quaint when he said that they were lazy and stole from people- but he and his wife and his kids just loved them.....


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to have your head all the way up your ass not to know lez-dikes are angry bitter feminist women. Even gay men have a hard time relating to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you have never met any lesbians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. There are two who are among my best friends.  And my wife. And my kids. They are nothing like you angry Leftists. One of them is even (gasp!) a Republican. They sustain my faith that you faggots don't represent gay people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- I don't know which of your statements is the lie:
> _not to know lez-dikes are angry bitter feminist women. Even gay men have a hard time relating to them_ or
> 
> _There are two who are among my best friends.  And my wife. And my kids_
> 
> See- call me crazy- but i don't call my 'best friends' 'angry bitter feminist women' and I wouldn't call them 'lez-dikes'
> 
> Nor do I call lesbians 'lez-dikes',  homosexuals 'f*ggots' or African Americans 'n*ggers'_,_ or women 'c*nts'
> 
> Because I am not like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're nothing like you either. That's why we're great friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah- I still remember the guy who told me that some of his best friends were the n*ggers who came and cut his grass- it was so quaint when he said that they were lazy and stole from people- but he and his wife and his kids just loved them.....
Click to expand...

Well we're not talking about my black friends or my white friends or the fact I'm Native American who married a white woman or our four half breeds. This is the internet where people can lie or tell the truth about their lives, I agree. And out of a sense of virtue, I believe anything people say about themselves unless I have a compelling reason not to. I don't consider it compelling to assume that all blacks, all gays, or any other group is monolithic and call someone a liar for having a friend who deviates from the expected axiom assigned to their class as you seem to. 

However, one of these women I've known since I was 12, being she was my favorite teacher in Junior High, so the history and deep roots of affection I've developed for her and her partner serve as a painful reminder that if I mention them to strangers on the internet, I risk having something said about them that can wound me; like casting pearls before swine. So I made the mistake of mentioning them only because you goaded me with the claim I must not know any lesbians. I regret that because these women are much more to me than fodder in an internet debate. 

So yes they do exist even if they don't think like you do. Whether you choose to believe that, I'm powerless over.


----------



## Syriusly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you have never met any lesbians.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. There are two who are among my best friends.  And my wife. And my kids. They are nothing like you angry Leftists. One of them is even (gasp!) a Republican. They sustain my faith that you faggots don't represent gay people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- I don't know which of your statements is the lie:
> _not to know lez-dikes are angry bitter feminist women. Even gay men have a hard time relating to them_ or
> 
> _There are two who are among my best friends.  And my wife. And my kids_
> 
> See- call me crazy- but i don't call my 'best friends' 'angry bitter feminist women' and I wouldn't call them 'lez-dikes'
> 
> Nor do I call lesbians 'lez-dikes',  homosexuals 'f*ggots' or African Americans 'n*ggers'_,_ or women 'c*nts'
> 
> Because I am not like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're nothing like you either. That's why we're great friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah- I still remember the guy who told me that some of his best friends were the n*ggers who came and cut his grass- it was so quaint when he said that they were lazy and stole from people- but he and his wife and his kids just loved them.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't consider it compelling to assume that all blacks, all gays, or any other group is monolithic .
Click to expand...


But you do exactly that. 

Responding to a post about lesbians you said:

_You have to have your head all the way up your ass not to know *lez-dikes are angry bitter feminist women*. Even gay men have a hard time relating to them.
_
Pretty monolithic thinking there


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> But you do exactly that.
> 
> Responding to a post about lesbians you said:
> 
> _You have to have your head all the way up your ass not to know *lez-dikes are angry bitter feminist women*. Even gay men have a hard time relating to them.
> _
> Pretty monolithic thinking there


 
And yet fully 90%+ of all lesbians I've ever interacted with (used to live by SF, CA remember) displayed an unchecked and unapologetic animosity towards men.  And the other 10% were trying to BE men.  My theory on the latter is that their mothers were so dysfunctional in some way repulsive to them that they early on decided to utterly reject their own gender in every way they could.  So they worked round the clock at becoming a charicature of a stereotypical male of their given culture.  Just as you see crossdressers trying to become the charicature of their culture's uber-female (garish makeup, whore costumes, outlandish wigs, 8 inch heels, etc.)

Mental illness is afoot.  I stand by what I said.  If what was being done to the boy in the OP was happening in another country as a cultural fad, we would invade them.  Also St. Mike has a point.  If two heteros were forcing a boy to become a Christian monk and he looked miserable about it, you would flip out.  It was a point well taken.  And really it's just the dislike of one set of dogma of another when you boil it down.  Has nothing to do with race and everything to do with behaviors.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you do exactly that.
> 
> Responding to a post about lesbians you said:
> 
> _You have to have your head all the way up your ass not to know *lez-dikes are angry bitter feminist women*. Even gay men have a hard time relating to them.
> _
> Pretty monolithic thinking there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet fully 90%+ of all lesbians I've ever interacted with (used to live by SF, CA remember) displayed an unchecked and unapologetic animosity towards men.  And the other 10% were trying to BE men. .
Click to expand...


This from the woman who wants us to consider the children raised by wolves and chickens.....

Another example of monolithic thinking- which is really just a prettier way of saying 'bigoted'.


----------



## Silhouette

I still maintain that if another country was doing this to children, we would invade them..


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you do exactly that.
> 
> Responding to a post about lesbians you said:
> 
> _You have to have your head all the way up your ass not to know *lez-dikes are angry bitter feminist women*. Even gay men have a hard time relating to them.
> _
> Pretty monolithic thinking there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet fully 90%+ of all lesbians I've ever interacted with (used to live by SF, CA remember) displayed an unchecked and unapologetic animosity towards men.
Click to expand...


Maybe you're just an asshole. I mean, if 90% of any group didn't get along with me, there's a pretty clear common denominator. 

Its like the ol' bad roommate theory. If you have one bad roommate, you've got bad luck. Two bad roommates, you've got really bad luck. Three bad roommates, its you.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> I still maintain that if another country was doing this to children, we would invade them..



And I maintain that you have no idea what you're talking about. Because there are plenty of countries that have legalized gay marriage.

And we haven't invaded a one of them.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> I still maintain that if another country was doing this to children, we would invade them..



You maintain all sorts of crazy stuff. 

There are societies around the world that mutilate the genitalia of young girls- and as horrible as that is- we are not invading them.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still maintain that if another country was doing this to children, we would invade them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I maintain that you have no idea what you're talking about. Because there are plenty of countries that have legalized gay marriage.
> 
> And we haven't invaded a one of them.
Click to expand...

Somehow the gays in those countries don't exhibit a depraved eagerness to take it to the next level and rob boys of their masculinity. I can't imagine any place on earth that would tolerate the sick things you people want to do to children.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Syriusly said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still maintain that if another country was doing this to children, we would invade them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You maintain all sorts of crazy stuff.
> 
> There are societies around the world that mutilate the genitalia of young girls- and as horrible as that is- we are not invading them.
Click to expand...

Actually we did. Twice.


----------



## Syriusly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still maintain that if another country was doing this to children, we would invade them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You maintain all sorts of crazy stuff.
> 
> There are societies around the world that mutilate the genitalia of young girls- and as horrible as that is- we are not invading them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually we did. Twice.
Click to expand...


Touche'.

"We are not invading them because we object to- or will put a stop to their practice of horribly mutilating the genitalia of young girls."


----------



## Syriusly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still maintain that if another country was doing this to children, we would invade them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I maintain that you have no idea what you're talking about. Because there are plenty of countries that have legalized gay marriage.
> 
> And we haven't invaded a one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow the gays in those countries don't exhibit a depraved eagerness .
Click to expand...


Once again- you see all 'gays' as a monolithic entity.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still maintain that if another country was doing this to children, we would invade them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I maintain that you have no idea what you're talking about. Because there are plenty of countries that have legalized gay marriage.
> 
> And we haven't invaded a one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow the gays in those countries don't exhibit a depraved eagerness .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again- you see all 'gays' as a monolithic entity.
Click to expand...

I see all faggots as a monolithic entity. Gay people I actually like.


----------



## Nutz

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still maintain that if another country was doing this to children, we would invade them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I maintain that you have no idea what you're talking about. Because there are plenty of countries that have legalized gay marriage.
> 
> And we haven't invaded a one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow the gays in those countries don't exhibit a depraved eagerness .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again- you see all 'gays' as a monolithic entity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see all faggots as a monolithic entity. Gay people I actually like.
Click to expand...

Are Catholic priests who raped little boys faggots or just gay people?


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still maintain that if another country was doing this to children, we would invade them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I maintain that you have no idea what you're talking about. Because there are plenty of countries that have legalized gay marriage.
> 
> And we haven't invaded a one of them.
Click to expand...

I'm not talking specifically about gay marriage.  I'm talking here about drugging a child to become mentally captive to the idea of having his genitals hacked off later on in a sick and diseased game of "we hate men" (on behalf of the lesbian "moms") and "I hate myself" (by extension, handed off to the boy who has learned his gender/he don't matter in a functioning adult world).

I remember the far left freaking out when female genital mutilation was/is going on in the Middle East in girls.  There was/is such a clamor for human rights violations.  And how specifically is this different?  A child cannot make up their mind that what is real isn't real and then proceed from there to wanting to hack off their own genitals.  The boy in the OP is a product of a longstanding display of adult coercion and deep psychological wounds.

If this was happening in another country, we would invade them.  Just think of it as girls in the ME being groomed to one day accept that their clitoris was going to be amputated.

Let me know when you want to come back to the topic Skylar.


----------



## Syriusly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still maintain that if another country was doing this to children, we would invade them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I maintain that you have no idea what you're talking about. Because there are plenty of countries that have legalized gay marriage.
> 
> And we haven't invaded a one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow the gays in those countries don't exhibit a depraved eagerness .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again- you see all 'gays' as a monolithic entity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see all faggots as a monolithic entity. Gay people I actually like.
Click to expand...


Yeah- just like you like African Americans, just not those 'uppity' n*ggers.


----------



## Silhouette

Your comments are inappropriate Syriusly.  Race and your use of the "n word" has nothing to do with manipulating a child into hacking off his own genitals.


----------



## koshergrl

Why is it that it's always the supposedly pro-black lunatics who introduce the nastiest racist language into the discussion?


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still maintain that if another country was doing this to children, we would invade them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I maintain that you have no idea what you're talking about. Because there are plenty of countries that have legalized gay marriage.
> 
> And we haven't invaded a one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking specifically about gay marriage.  I'm talking here about drugging a child to become mentally captive to the idea of having his genitals hacked off later on in a sick and diseased game of "we hate men" (on behalf of the lesbian "moms").
Click to expand...


Except of course his genitals are not being 'hacked' off, nor is there any evidence that there is anything being done against his will.

As I have pointed out before- you rant about 'lesbian' mom's, but this same issue is coming up with all sorts of families, working with their doctors to come up with the best solution to their children who identify as a different gender than the physical one that they were born with.

You focus on this case- and these mom's because of your campaign against homosexuals.

There is a real discussion to be had about how best to help children who have gender identity issues- but not in one of your threads- your threads- all of your threads have but one purpose: attack homosexuals.

There are good discussions on the issue that actually have intelligent discussions about what is best for the children:
http://www.psmag.com/books-and-culture/pink-boys-gender-identity-disorder-62782

17-year-old given power over his parents for gender dysphoria treatment

 Born this way Stories of young transgender children - CBS News

The question should be: who should be making decisions on the proper medical treatment for children? Parents? Doctors? Government?

And what 'treatments' are recognized as helpful or harmful?


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Your comments are inappropriate Syriusly.  Race and your use of the "n word" has nothing to do with manipulating a child into hacking off his own genitals.



Why the hell would I care what you think are in appropriate?

F*ggot- n*gger- c*nt- k*ke- all the same kinds of words used by bigots for the same purpose.


----------



## Syriusly

koshergrl said:


> Why is it that it's always the supposedly pro-black lunatics who introduce the nastiest racist language into the discussion?



It is interesting to watch supposed Conservatives dance and dance when the association strikes too close to home.


----------



## koshergrl

Syriusly said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comments are inappropriate Syriusly.  Race and your use of the "n word" has nothing to do with manipulating a child into hacking off his own genitals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would I care what you think are in appropriate?
> 
> F*ggot- n*gger- c*nt- k*ke- all the same kinds of words used by bigots for the same purpose.
Click to expand...

 
That makes you a bigot, for the same reason, you know. And while we see you using the words, we haven't seen him using the words.

So which one is the bigot?


----------



## koshergrl

Syriusly said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that it's always the supposedly pro-black lunatics who introduce the nastiest racist language into the discussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting to watch supposed Conservatives dance and dance when the association strikes too close to home.
Click to expand...

 
You're the only one using the bigoted, offensive language here, loon.


----------



## koshergrl

So you really believe that by using it yourself, you can convince others that we're the bigots?

How does that even work?


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes.  It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it.  In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid  a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse...  It's a difference of CULTural values...  the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT".   The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> [I re-did the OP just for you Syriusly...  ]
Click to expand...

WTF?? Who's carrying torches? Here's a case of a straight couple who made the same decision with their child and no one is showing up with torches ...

OWN Introduces Two New Documentary Specials


----------



## Syriusly

koshergrl said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that it's always the supposedly pro-black lunatics who introduce the nastiest racist language into the discussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting to watch supposed Conservatives dance and dance when the association strikes too close to home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the only one using the bigoted, offensive language here, loon.
Click to expand...


Like I said- it is fun to watch supposed Conservatives dance when the association strikes too close to home.

f*ggot.....n*gger.....c*nt....k*ke.....

All the same kinds of word, used by bigots, for the same purpose.


----------



## Syriusly

koshergrl said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comments are inappropriate Syriusly.  Race and your use of the "n word" has nothing to do with manipulating a child into hacking off his own genitals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would I care what you think are in appropriate?
> 
> F*ggot- n*gger- c*nt- k*ke- all the same kinds of words used by bigots for the same purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes you a bigot, for the same reason, you know. And while we see you using the words, we haven't seen him using the words.
> 
> So which one is the bigot?
Click to expand...


Actually he has used the word f*ggot- with the 'a' included.

And he used it for the very reason that bigots do use each of those words- unabridged and unfiltered.


----------



## koshergrl

Syriusly said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that it's always the supposedly pro-black lunatics who introduce the nastiest racist language into the discussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting to watch supposed Conservatives dance and dance when the association strikes too close to home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the only one using the bigoted, offensive language here, loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said- it is fun to watch supposed Conservatives dance when the association strikes too close to home.
> 
> f*ggot.....n*gger.....c*nt....k*ke.....
> 
> All the same kinds of word, used by bigots, for the same purpose.
Click to expand...

 You're using them now. That makes you a bigot.


----------



## Syriusly

Faun said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes.  It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it.  In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid  a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse...  It's a difference of CULTural values...  the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT".   The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> [I re-did the OP just for you Syriusly...  ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF?? Who's carrying torches? Here's a case of a straight couple who made the same decision with their child and no one is showing up with torches ...
> 
> OWN Introduces Two New Documentary Specials
Click to expand...


I have posted other examples in this thread- Silhouette only cares when the issue can be used to attack homosexuals.


----------



## Syriusly

koshergrl said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that it's always the supposedly pro-black lunatics who introduce the nastiest racist language into the discussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting to watch supposed Conservatives dance and dance when the association strikes too close to home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the only one using the bigoted, offensive language here, loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said- it is fun to watch supposed Conservatives dance when the association strikes too close to home.
> 
> f*ggot.....n*gger.....c*nt....k*ke.....
> 
> All the same kinds of word, used by bigots, for the same purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're using them now. That makes you a bigot.
Click to expand...


No- but I am not surprised that a faux Conservative like you thinks so.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> I'm not talking specifically about gay marriage.  I'm talking here about drugging a child to become mentally captive to the idea of having his genitals hacked off later on in a sick and diseased game of "we hate men" (on behalf of the lesbian "moms") and "I hate myself" (by extension, handed off to the boy who has learned his gender/he don't matter in a functioning adult world).



And who says this is what is happening? You do. Citing yourself. Based off of one picture. 

And no country is getting invaded by anyone because you make up a story you can't possibly back up.


----------



## Skylar

Faun said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes.  It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it.  In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid  a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse...  It's a difference of CULTural values...  the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT".   The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> [I re-did the OP just for you Syriusly...  ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF?? Who's carrying torches? Here's a case of a straight couple who made the same decision with their child and no one is showing up with torches ...
> 
> OWN Introduces Two New Documentary Specials
Click to expand...


Yeah, but that kid doesn't let Sil attack gays. So Sill could care less.

*The only child that Sil cares about are those he can use to hurt gay people. *The moment they fail at this sole purpose, Sil tosses thse children away like so much trash.

Worse, Sil is more than happy to hurt children to hurt gays. He knows of the extensive harm that is caused to the children of same sex parents when those parents are denied access to marriage. But he demands we do it anyway. *And when asked how denying marriage to same sex parents will help their children....*

Sil has nothing. As there is no benefit. So his proposal will only harm children and not benefit them. And yet if it lets Sil hurt gays, he's more than happy to harm children by tens of thousands.

Um, no thank you.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
Click to expand...


Sometimes I forget what a straight up propogandist you are. That 'picture' is a screenshot of a split second from a video. The kid is about to do a sign language demonstration. 

Here's the original video:

Video Transgender kids Painful quest to be who they are Frequency

Your screenshot was taken from about 2:35 or so. And since you're so eager to attribute elaborate pseudo-pscyhe gibberish to a single photo, then you'll love 4 more!







So Mr. Pseudo-pyche.....analyze that. Or this...






or this:






Or this.... 






I mean, if you've got a thread's worth of babble to offer us based on one photo, then surely you'll have more when I give you 4!


----------



## Syriusly

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I forget what a straight up propogandist you are. That 'picture' is a screenshot of a split second from a video. The kid is about to do a sign language demonstration.
> 
> Here's the original video:
> 
> Video Transgender kids Painful quest to be who they are Frequency
> 
> Your screenshot was taken from about 2:35 or so. And since you're so eager to attribute elaborate pseudo-pscyhe gibberish to a single photo, then you'll love 4 more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Mr. Pseudo-pyche.....analyze that. Or this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, if you've got a thread's worth of babble to offer us based on one photo, then surely you'll have more when I give you 4!
Click to expand...







I look forward to all of our resident homophobes giving their insights on the body language on this kid


----------



## Syriusly

More from the actual article

Thomas Lobel's metamorphosis can be told in pictures.

After his parents, Pauline Moreno and Debra Lobel, adopted Thomas at age 2, they observed that he was aloof. Shy and freckle-faced, he usually sat in a corner reading a book.
*Unlike his two older brothers who were boisterous, athletic and masculine,* Thomas was unusually quiet. Because of his speech impediment, he had to go to special education. Despite developing better speech skills, he didn't want to engage in conversation or socialize.

"He seemed so depressed and unhappy all the time," Lobel said. "He didn't enjoy playing. He sat there all the time, not interacting with anybody. He seemed really lonely."
In photos, Thomas appears small with a clenched smile and a glazed and distant look in his eyes.

Throughout his childhood, Thomas wanted to read Wonder Woman comics rather than Superman, wear rhinestone-studded hairbands instead of baseball caps and play with dolls rather than action figures. And, his parents said, he kept insisting he was a girl.
His personality changed from a very sad kid who sat still... to a very happy little girl who was thrilled to be alive.

*His situation worsened when Thomas told his parents he wanted to cut off his penis. *His parents tried to rationalize with him, warning him that he could bleed to death. But his request was a signal to them that this was serious and required professional help.

After seeing therapists and psychiatrists, the mental health specialists confirmed what Thomas had been saying all along. At age 7, he had gender identity disorder.
The diagnosis was hard for Moreno and Lobel to accept.
"The fact that she's transgender gives her a harder road ahead, an absolute harder road," Moreno said.
*They have been accused of terrible parenting by friends, family and others, that "we're pushing her to do this. I'm a lesbian. My partner is a lesbian. That suddenly falls into the fold: 'Oh, you want her to be part of the lifestyle you guys live,' " Moreno said.
But that couldn't be further from the truth, they said. People don't understand how a hurting child can break a parent's heart.*
"No parent wants to be in this situation," said Lisa Kenney, managing director of Gender Spectrum, a conference for families of gender nonconforming children. "Nobody had a child and imagined this was what would happen."
Transgender kids do not come from lax parenting where adults "roll over" to their kids' whims, said Olson, who treats transgender children.
"The parents are tortured by it," she said. "These are not easy decisions. Parents go through a long process going through this."
Moreno and Lobel allowed their child pick his own clothes at age 8. Thomas chose girl's clothing and also picked four bras. Then, Thomas wanted to change his name to Tammy and use a female pronoun. This is called social transitioning and can include new hairstyles, wardrobe. Aside from mental health therapy, this stage involves no medical interventions. Social transitioning is completely reversible, said Olson, a gender identity specialist.
Every step of the way, her parents told Tammy, "If at any time you want to go back to your boy's clothes, you can go back to Thomas. It's OK." Tammy has declined every time.
She continues to see therapists.
Tammy's room is painted bright golden yellow, decorated with stuffed animals and cluttered with pink glittery tennis shoes. At home, Tammy dances through the hallway, twirling in her pink flower dress.
"As soon as we let him put on a dress, his personality changed from a very sad kid who sat still, didn't do much of anything to a very happy little girl who was thrilled to be alive," Moreno said.


----------



## featherlite

Isnt it kind of strange kids are even having "gender identity issues". I don't know much about this but it seems like its so hyped up. The media is having a field day with Bruce Jenner and anything that surrounds it...of course kids are picking up on it all.
A parent who does anything towards helping a child change gender ( besides listening and maybe researching the topic) is wacko


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still maintain that if another country was doing this to children, we would invade them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I maintain that you have no idea what you're talking about. Because there are plenty of countries that have legalized gay marriage.
> 
> And we haven't invaded a one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow the gays in those countries don't exhibit a depraved eagerness .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again- you see all 'gays' as a monolithic entity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see all faggots as a monolithic entity. Gay people I actually like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah- just like you like African Americans, just not those 'uppity' n*ggers.
Click to expand...


Stop projecting.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

featherlite said:


> Isnt it kind of strange kids are even having "gender identity issues". I don't know much about this but it seems like its so hyped up. The media is having a field day with Bruce Jenner and anything that surrounds it...of course kids are picking up on it all.
> A parent who does anything towards helping a child change gender ( besides listening and maybe researching the topic) is wacko



Kids aren't having any such issues, it's the adults projecting their sickness and perversion onto innocent children. This is why laws need to be passed protecting children from sodomites.


----------



## Syriusly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt it kind of strange kids are even having "gender identity issues". I don't know much about this but it seems like its so hyped up. The media is having a field day with Bruce Jenner and anything that surrounds it...of course kids are picking up on it all.
> A parent who does anything towards helping a child change gender ( besides listening and maybe researching the topic) is wacko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids aren't having any such issues, it's the adults projecting their sickness and perversion onto innocent children. This is why laws need to be passed protecting children from sodomites.
Click to expand...


Kid's are having these issues- its bigots like yourself that would rather just beat the 'gay' out of them than figure out how to help them.

That is why laws were passed protecting children from people like you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt it kind of strange kids are even having "gender identity issues". I don't know much about this but it seems like its so hyped up. The media is having a field day with Bruce Jenner and anything that surrounds it...of course kids are picking up on it all.
> A parent who does anything towards helping a child change gender ( besides listening and maybe researching the topic) is wacko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids aren't having any such issues, it's the adults projecting their sickness and perversion onto innocent children. This is why laws need to be passed protecting children from sodomites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kid's are having these issues- its bigots like yourself that would rather just beat the 'gay' out of them than figure out how to help them.
> 
> That is why laws were passed protecting children from people like you.
Click to expand...

Yes, it's totally credible to argue that children come up with girl-trapped-in-a-boy's-body crap all on their own. It's just a coincidence that this boy happened to have lez-dike "parents" and now he's confused about his gender. No adult manipulation at all, of course.


----------



## Faun

featherlite said:


> Isnt it kind of strange kids are even having "gender identity issues". I don't know much about this but it seems like its so hyped up. The media is having a field day with Bruce Jenner and anything that surrounds it...of course kids are picking up on it all.
> A parent who does anything towards helping a child change gender ( besides listening and maybe researching the topic) is wacko


Unless you have a child like that, you're in no position to judge.


----------



## Faun

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt it kind of strange kids are even having "gender identity issues". I don't know much about this but it seems like its so hyped up. The media is having a field day with Bruce Jenner and anything that surrounds it...of course kids are picking up on it all.
> A parent who does anything towards helping a child change gender ( besides listening and maybe researching the topic) is wacko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids aren't having any such issues, it's the adults projecting their sickness and perversion onto innocent children. This is why laws need to be passed protecting children from sodomites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kid's are having these issues- its bigots like yourself that would rather just beat the 'gay' out of them than figure out how to help them.
> 
> That is why laws were passed protecting children from people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's totally credible to argue that children come up with girl-trapped-in-a-boy's-body crap all on their own. It's just a coincidence that this boy happened to have lez-dike "parents" and now he's confused about his gender. No adult manipulation at all, of course.
Click to expand...

Since this sort of thing also happens to heterosexual parents, the parents of this particular child being lesbians has nothing to do with it. Even more certainly if any of the child's feelings are rooted in genetics, since the parents adopted.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt it kind of strange kids are even having "gender identity issues". I don't know much about this but it seems like its so hyped up. The media is having a field day with Bruce Jenner and anything that surrounds it...of course kids are picking up on it all.
> A parent who does anything towards helping a child change gender ( besides listening and maybe researching the topic) is wacko
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have a child like that, you're in no position to judge.
Click to expand...

 If you have a brain, you are in a position to assess what is obvious and right in front of your face and deduce.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> Since this sort of thing also happens to heterosexual parents, the parents of this particular child being lesbians has nothing to do with it. Even more certainly if any of the child's feelings are rooted in genetics, since the parents adopted.


 
My parents who were normal heteros, like yours almost certainly were...as about 99.99999% of the readers here, gay or straight, also were, interfered with what I knew I was as a child.  I knew I was a bird.  Those rotten bastards removed my cardboard wings just as I was about to fly for the first time off our roof.  They took something I knew for a fact about myself (at age 5) and ripped it away from me.  Of course I lived to tell about it.  And now I know how silly all of it was.


----------



## Silhouette

Who here would deny that if this type of genital mutilation was being groomed into children in another country, like the Middle East with girls, that we would cry out in human rights violations?


----------



## Skylar

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt it kind of strange kids are even having "gender identity issues". I don't know much about this but it seems like its so hyped up. The media is having a field day with Bruce Jenner and anything that surrounds it...of course kids are picking up on it all.
> A parent who does anything towards helping a child change gender ( besides listening and maybe researching the topic) is wacko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids aren't having any such issues, it's the adults projecting their sickness and perversion onto innocent children. This is why laws need to be passed protecting children from sodomites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kid's are having these issues- its bigots like yourself that would rather just beat the 'gay' out of them than figure out how to help them.
> 
> That is why laws were passed protecting children from people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's totally credible to argue that children come up with girl-trapped-in-a-boy's-body crap all on their own. It's just a coincidence that this boy happened to have lez-dike "parents" and now he's confused about his gender. No adult manipulation at all, of course.
Click to expand...


An argument that might have some credibility if most transgender kids didn't come from straight families.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt it kind of strange kids are even having "gender identity issues". I don't know much about this but it seems like its so hyped up. The media is having a field day with Bruce Jenner and anything that surrounds it...of course kids are picking up on it all.
> A parent who does anything towards helping a child change gender ( besides listening and maybe researching the topic) is wacko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids aren't having any such issues, it's the adults projecting their sickness and perversion onto innocent children. This is why laws need to be passed protecting children from sodomites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kid's are having these issues- its bigots like yourself that would rather just beat the 'gay' out of them than figure out how to help them.
> 
> That is why laws were passed protecting children from people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's totally credible to argue that children come up with girl-trapped-in-a-boy's-body crap all on their own. It's just a coincidence that this boy happened to have lez-dike "parents" and now he's confused about his gender. No adult manipulation at all, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An argument that might have some credibility if most transgender kids didn't come from straight families.
Click to expand...


Just like most kids are molested by heterosexuals, not homosexuals.  But homosexuals molest more children proportionately.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Who here would deny that if this type of genital mutilation was being groomed into children in another country, like the Middle East with girls, that we would cry out in human rights violations?



Mr. Pseudo-psychobabble. Oh Mr. Psuedo-psychobabble....

.....why the sudden disinterest in offering us your 'analysis' of all the other photos of this kid? I mean, if 1 split second screenshot before a sign language demonstration elicits an entire threads worth of 'analysis' then surely 4 actual photos will give you plenty of room to comment.

Yet oddly....nothing. Why is that, do you think?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who here would deny that if this type of genital mutilation was being groomed into children in another country, like the Middle East with girls, that we would cry out in human rights violations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Pseudo-psychobabble. Oh Mr. Psuedo-psychobabble....
> 
> .....why the sudden disinterest in offering us your 'analysis' of all the other photos of this kid? I mean, if 1 split second screenshot before a sign language demonstration elicits an entire threads worth of 'analysis' then surely 4 actual photos will give you plenty of room to comment.
> 
> Yet oddly....nothing. Why is that, do you think?
Click to expand...

You think he was only looking miserable and covering his balls for a split second?


----------



## Silhouette

82% of the voters in the poll think that the APA that approves this type of crap should be audited by the public.  Discarding the scientific method for cult dogma in an organization that holds itself out as the apex of cited science on the cutting edge of mental health of the public has apparently rattled some cages..

And like I said...if this was being done to children in another country, we would invade them on the grounds of human rights violations..


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> 82% of the voters in the poll think that the APA that approves this type of crap should be audited by the public.  Discarding the scientific method for cult dogma in an organization that holds itself out as the apex of cited science on the cutting edge of mental health of the public has apparently rattled some cages..
> 
> And like I said...if this was being done to children in another country, we would invade them on the grounds of human rights violations..


So what if 82% of some meaningless poll selected an option you offered? Aside from the glaring fact that it's a non-scientific poll ... aside from the glaring obvious MoE which with a total of 9 votes out of 11, would be somewhere north of 95% ... we have the glaring reality that you misrepresented the situation by connecting it to the gay/lesbian community along with a misrepresented highly selective photograph, intentionally chosen to illicit a disturbed response.


----------



## beagle9

Silhouette said:


> Here is the surgery these two lesbians are leading their son towards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will still never have a uterus, nor ovaries, nor can he bear children, menstruate.  He will always show up male in DNA checks and the position of his pelvic bones and other unerasable male anatomical features...
> 
> This surgery almost always leaves the patient numb sexually and incontinent.  The lesbian "parents" should invest heavily in adult diapers for when the boy is old enough to have his healthy genitals chopped off.  Also they should invest in therapy for later if the boy develops a desire to reverse the surgery as many assited-amputation-of-healthy-organs patients do..
> 
> Of course the reversal surgery will also leave him numb, incontinent and a mere disfigured cartoon character of what he was born as.


That looks pure evil if you ask me... WOW!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

beagle9 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the surgery these two lesbians are leading their son towards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will still never have a uterus, nor ovaries, nor can he bear children, menstruate.  He will always show up male in DNA checks and the position of his pelvic bones and other unerasable male anatomical features...
> 
> This surgery almost always leaves the patient numb sexually and incontinent.  The lesbian "parents" should invest heavily in adult diapers for when the boy is old enough to have his healthy genitals chopped off.  Also they should invest in therapy for later if the boy develops a desire to reverse the surgery as many assited-amputation-of-healthy-organs patients do..
> 
> Of course the reversal surgery will also leave him numb, incontinent and a mere disfigured cartoon character of what he was born as.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks pure evil if you ask me... WOW!
Click to expand...


It's a physical manifestation of what the Feminist Left has been doing to masculinity, targeting boys specifically so they grow up to be compliant, androgynous Leftists.


----------



## Syriusly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt it kind of strange kids are even having "gender identity issues". I don't know much about this but it seems like its so hyped up. The media is having a field day with Bruce Jenner and anything that surrounds it...of course kids are picking up on it all.
> A parent who does anything towards helping a child change gender ( besides listening and maybe researching the topic) is wacko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids aren't having any such issues, it's the adults projecting their sickness and perversion onto innocent children. This is why laws need to be passed protecting children from sodomites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's totally credible to argue that children come up with girl-trapped-in-a-boy's-body crap all on their own. It's just a coincidence that this boy happened to have lez-dike "parents" and now he's confused about his gender. No adult manipulation at all, of course.
Click to expand...


Kid's are having these issues- its bigots like yourself that would rather just beat the 'gay' out of them than figure out how to help them. As has been pointed out earlier in this thread, there are articles of children being raised by 'straight' parents facing the same issues- but bigots like yourself don't care about those cases- because they don't give you an opportunity to target homosexuals.

These mom's are raising two other sons who apparently do not have this issue- but again- you don't think that they are representative because those children don't afford you an opportunity to attack homosexuals.

That is why laws were passed protecting children from people like you

To keep people like you from trying to beat the gay out of kids.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> And like I said...if this was being done to children in another country, we would invade them on the grounds of human rights violations..



And like I said- you say lots of crap.

We haven't invaded any countries for mutilating the genitals of millions of their girls. We are not going to invade California because parents and their doctor prescribe hormone therapy for their child and you object.


----------



## Syriusly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt it kind of strange kids are even having "gender identity issues". I don't know much about this but it seems like its so hyped up. The media is having a field day with Bruce Jenner and anything that surrounds it...of course kids are picking up on it all.
> A parent who does anything towards helping a child change gender ( besides listening and maybe researching the topic) is wacko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids aren't having any such issues, it's the adults projecting their sickness and perversion onto innocent children. This is why laws need to be passed protecting children from sodomites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kid's are having these issues- its bigots like yourself that would rather just beat the 'gay' out of them than figure out how to help them.
> 
> That is why laws were passed protecting children from people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's totally credible to argue that children come up with girl-trapped-in-a-boy's-body crap all on their own. It's just a coincidence that this boy happened to have lez-dike "parents" and now he's confused about his gender. No adult manipulation at all, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An argument that might have some credibility if most transgender kids didn't come from straight families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like most kids are molested by heterosexuals, not homosexuals.  But homosexuals molest more children proportionately.
Click to expand...


Thats what the bigots who want people to be scared of homosexuals, and not watch out for the real pedophiles keep telling us.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids aren't having any such issues, it's the adults projecting their sickness and perversion onto innocent children. This is why laws need to be passed protecting children from sodomites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid's are having these issues- its bigots like yourself that would rather just beat the 'gay' out of them than figure out how to help them.
> 
> That is why laws were passed protecting children from people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's totally credible to argue that children come up with girl-trapped-in-a-boy's-body crap all on their own. It's just a coincidence that this boy happened to have lez-dike "parents" and now he's confused about his gender. No adult manipulation at all, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An argument that might have some credibility if most transgender kids didn't come from straight families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like most kids are molested by heterosexuals, not homosexuals.  But homosexuals molest more children proportionately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what the bigots who want people to be scared of homosexuals, and not watch out for the real pedophiles keep telling us.
Click to expand...


Ah......"hate truth" again? It doesn't exist in my world.


----------



## Syriusly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kid's are having these issues- its bigots like yourself that would rather just beat the 'gay' out of them than figure out how to help them.
> 
> That is why laws were passed protecting children from people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's totally credible to argue that children come up with girl-trapped-in-a-boy's-body crap all on their own. It's just a coincidence that this boy happened to have lez-dike "parents" and now he's confused about his gender. No adult manipulation at all, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An argument that might have some credibility if most transgender kids didn't come from straight families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like most kids are molested by heterosexuals, not homosexuals.  But homosexuals molest more children proportionately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what the bigots who want people to be scared of homosexuals, and not watch out for the real pedophiles keep telling us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah......"hate truth" again? It doesn't exist in my world.
Click to expand...


The bigots who want people to be scared of homosexuals- that would include you-  hate the truth, and endanger children promoting the meme that parents need to be more concerned about open homosexuals being sexual predators.


----------



## Silhouette

This is a thread about the fed mandating depriving sons of fathers and daughters of mothers as an institution.  Don't get sidetracked now, no matter how much you want to..


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> Thats what the bigots who want people to be scared of homosexuals, and not watch out for the real pedophiles keep telling us.


 A strawman.  Ok, I'll bite temporarily.



> Mayo Clinic 2007:
> 
> The percentage of homosexual pedophiles ranges from 9% to 40%, which is approximately 4 to 20 times higher than the rate of adult men attracted to other adult men. http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/pedophiles.pdf


 
So gay males account for only 2% of the total US population.  Yet gay males account for up to 40% of ALL child molestation.  Do the math.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> This is a thread about the fed mandating depriving sons of fathers and daughters of mothers as an institution.  Don't get sidetracked now, no matter how much you want to..



And if  you deny marriage to same sex parents.......their children magically have opposite sex parents?

Nope. 

So much for your latest load of batshit. Your 'solution' (denying marriage to same sex parents) has nothing to do with your 'problem' (lack of opposite sex parents). Worse, denying marriage to same sex parents will only hurt children. Worse still, it doesn't benefit the children of same sex parents in anyway. As denying marriage to same sex parents doesn't mean that their children have opposite sex parents.

It only guarantees that these children will never have married parents. Which hurts them extensively. And doesn't help them at all. And you're more than willing to inflict upon them.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what the bigots who want people to be scared of homosexuals, and not watch out for the real pedophiles keep telling us.
> 
> 
> 
> A strawman.  Ok, I'll bite temporarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayo Clinic 2007:
> 
> The percentage of homosexual pedophiles ranges from 9% to 40%, which is approximately 4 to 20 times higher than the rate of adult men attracted to other adult men. http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/pedophiles.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So gay males account for only 2% of the total US population.  Yet gay males account for up to 40% of ALL child molestation.  Do the math.
Click to expand...


Nope. You're completely full of shit and you know it. And how can we tell? Because the VERY NEXT SENTENCE after your citation of your source destroys your entire argument:



> This finding does not imply that homosexuals are more likely to molest children, just that a larger percentage of pedophiles are homosexual or bisexual in orientation to children.
> 
> http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/pedophiles.pdf



*Your very conclusion is explicitly contradicted by your own source.* And you know its contradicted by your source. You just really hope we don't.

Try again. And try a little harder. Your attempts at disinfo are comically easy to refute.


----------



## Silhouette

Gay marraige is a topic for other threads.  This one is about two lesbians drugging a preteen minor boy to "become a girl" (which he will never be).

If this was happening in another country, we would invade them on human rights violations.  You know it's true.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Gay marraige is a topic for other threads.  This one is about two lesbians drugging a preteen minor boy to "become a girl" (which he will never be).



This child? Since you're so eager to attribute elaborate pseudo-pscyhe gibberish to a single photo, then you'll love 4 more!








So Mr. Pseudo-pyche.....analyze that. Or this...






or this:






Or this....






I mean, if you've got a thread's worth of babble to offer us based on one photo, then surely you'll have more when I give you 4!


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what the bigots who want people to be scared of homosexuals, and not watch out for the real pedophiles keep telling us.
> 
> 
> 
> A strawman.  Ok, I'll bite temporarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayo Clinic 2007:
> 
> The percentage of homosexual pedophiles ranges from 9% to 40%, which is approximately 4 to 20 times higher than the rate of adult men attracted to other adult men. http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/pedophiles.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So gay males account for only 2% of the total US population.  Yet gay males account for up to 40% of ALL child molestation.  Do the math.
Click to expand...


Once again- you just lie. This is one of the more blatant examples of you lying- since the article you quote- by Dr. Hall and Hall- specifically point out that what you claim is false- in the very next sentence:





You are a liar- you lie repeatedly to attack homosexuals. 

That is your only purpose in every one of your 'homosexual' threads- attack homosexuals.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Gay marraige is a topic for other threads.  This one is about two lesbians drugging a preteen minor boy to "become a girl" (which he will never be).
> 
> If this was happening in another country, we would invade them on human rights violations.  You know it's true.



You know thats just another of your lies.

You focus on this child- because his parents are lesbians- and no other reason. 

You ignore the children with sexual identity issues whose parents are not homosexuals- because that doesn't allow you to attack homosexuals.

You use children to attack homosexuals- and that is really despicable.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> This is a thread about the fed mandating depriving sons of fathers and daughters of mothers as an institution.  Don't get sidetracked now, no matter how much you want to..



You should change the title of the thread then. 

How about an honest title?
"Another Silhouette attack on homosexuals"


----------



## beagle9

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay marraige is a topic for other threads.  This one is about two lesbians drugging a preteen minor boy to "become a girl" (which he will never be).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This child? Since you're so eager to attribute elaborate pseudo-pscyhe gibberish to a single photo, then you'll love 4 more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Mr. Pseudo-pyche.....analyze that. Or this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, if you've got a thread's worth of babble to offer us based on one photo, then surely you'll have more when I give you 4!
Click to expand...

What they have done to this *boy,* is probably what I would think along with many many others, that this stuff is pure evilness that has gone on here. This experimenting on these young and defenseless people now (IMHO), is no different than what was probably going on through and/or in the Nazi's minds in the 30's and 40's. Even though it is something different maybe, I think it's still the same thing or the same thought process that is taking place here (i.e. experimentation that has since gone way out of control these days in America).


----------



## Silhouette

beagle9 said:


> What they have done to this *boy,* is probably what I would think along with many many others, that this stuff is pure evilness that has gone on here. This experimenting on these young and defenseless people now (IMHO), is no different than what was probably going on through and/or in the Nazi's minds in the 30's and 40's. Even though it is something different maybe, I think it's still the same thing or the same thought process that is taking place here (i.e. experimentation that has since gone way out of control these days in America).


Yes, and like I said, if this was going on in another country we would call it human rights violations and use it as an excuse to invade and "liberate".


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Syriusly said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a thread about the fed mandating depriving sons of fathers and daughters of mothers as an institution.  Don't get sidetracked now, no matter how much you want to..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should change the title of the thread then.
> 
> How about an honest title?
> "Another Silhouette attack on homosexuals"
Click to expand...

What I find revealing is that none of the gay people on this forum can bring themselves to condemn what these women are doing to this little boy. You all truly earn the title of faggots.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## timslash

I'm really surprised that somebody support these "parents..." Parents can teach kid how to live, how to speak, write, etc But they can't change their children's gender, only because they want!


----------



## beagle9

timslash said:


> I'm really surprised that somebody support these "parents..." Parents can teach kid how to live, how to speak, write, etc But they can't change their children's gender, only because they want!


Well undoubtedly their doing it, and undoubtedly they have the support or they are lying about it all. Thinking that a young child has a gender problem before that child is even old enough to realize such a thing, is experimentation on that child by adults, and that should be against the law BIG TIME!


----------



## Syriusly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a thread about the fed mandating depriving sons of fathers and daughters of mothers as an institution.  Don't get sidetracked now, no matter how much you want to..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should change the title of the thread then.
> 
> How about an honest title?
> "Another Silhouette attack on homosexuals"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find revealing is that none of the gay people on this forum can bring themselves to condemn what these women are doing to this little boy. You all truly earn the title of faggots.
Click to expand...


What I find revealing is that all of the homophobic assholes on this forum ignore the other cases of children with sexual identity disorders that have been cited in this thread, so that they can attack these mothers for being lesbians. You don't care about this boy- or the other children whose parents are trying to find the best assistance for their children- you just want another avenue to attack homosexuals. 

You truly earn the title of assholes.


----------



## Syriusly

Syriusly said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
Click to expand...


*Here is my very first post in this thread- still true- you keep talking about this specific child only because his parents are lesbians- you ignore the stories of any other children- you ignore the actual issue of parents attempting to determine the best way to help their children who have a sexual identity disorder- you just want to be able to yell 'f*ggot....f*ggot....f*ggot.....what assholes. *
_Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.

Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News

Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.

Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.

Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.

It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.

Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.

These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.

Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.

The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.

In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.

The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.

There are two issues going on here.

There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?

And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.

Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again

A three year old article is a 'current event'?

First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors. 

Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.

Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News

*Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*

Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.

Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.

*It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*

Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.

These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.

*Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*

*The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.

In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.

The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*

There are two issues going on here.

*There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
*_
*And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *


----------



## Syriusly

Syriusly said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd isn't it- that Silhouette never mentions any of the other cases- whose parents just happen not to be gay?
> 
> A Boy s Life - The Atlantic
> 
> This is a really interesting article on the issue. Not that Silhouette or any of the haters will read it- because it isn't just about attacking homosexuals
> 
> _For his third Christmas, Tina bought Brandon a first-rate Army set—complete with a Kevlar hat, walkie-talkies, and a hand grenade. Both Tina and Brandon’s father had served in the Army, and she thought their son might identify with the toys. A photo from that day shows him wearing a towel around his head, a bandanna around his waist, and a glum expression. The Army set sits unopened at his feet. Tina recalls his joy, by contrast, on a day later that year. One afternoon, while Tina was on the phone, Brandon climbed out of the bathtub. When she found him, he was dancing in front of the mirror with his penis tucked between his legs. “Look, Mom, I’m a girl,” he told her. “Happy as can be,” she recalls.
> 
> “Brandon, God made you a boy for a special reason,” she told him before they said prayers one night when he was 5, the first part of a speech she’d prepared. But he cut her off: “God made a mistake,” he said.
> 
> Tina had no easy explanation for where Brandon’s behavior came from. Gender roles are not very fluid in their no-stoplight town, where Confederate flags line the main street. Boys ride dirt bikes through the woods starting at age 5; local county fairs feature muscle cars for boys and beauty pageants for girls of all ages. In the Army, Tina operated heavy machinery, but she is no tomboy. When she was younger, she wore long flowing dresses to match her long, wavy blond hair; now she wears it in a cute, Renée Zellweger–style bob. Her husband, Bill (Brandon’s stepfather), lays wood floors and builds houses for a living. At a recent meeting with Brandon’s school principal about how to handle the boy, Bill aptly summed up the town philosophy: “The way I was brought up, a boy’s a boy and a girl’s a girl.”
> ......
> A recent medical innovation holds out the promise that this might be the first generation of transsexuals who can live inconspicuously. About three years ago, physicians in the U.S. started treating transgender children with puberty blockers, drugs originally intended to halt precocious puberty. The blockers put teens in a state of suspended development. They prevent boys from growing facial and body hair and an Adam’s apple, or developing a deep voice or any of the other physical characteristics that a male-to-female transsexual would later spend tens of thousands of dollars to reverse. They allow girls to grow taller, and prevent them from getting breasts or a period._
Click to expand...


Second post of mine in this thread- and it is as accurate today as it was then- none of you bigots care about the issue of child sexual identity- unless of course the mom's can be called 'f*ggots'- only so long as the child can be used as part of your anti-homosexual campaign do you even pretend to give a damn about any children. 


Odd isn't it- that Silhouette never mentions any of the other cases- whose parents just happen not to be gay?

A Boy s Life - The Atlantic

This is a really interesting article on the issue. Not that Silhouette or any of the haters will read it- because it isn't just about attacking homosexuals

_For his third Christmas, Tina bought Brandon a first-rate Army set—complete with a Kevlar hat, walkie-talkies, and a hand grenade. Both Tina and Brandon’s father had served in the Army, and she thought their son might identify with the toys. A photo from that day shows him wearing a towel around his head, a bandanna around his waist, and a glum expression. The Army set sits unopened at his feet. Tina recalls his joy, by contrast, on a day later that year. One afternoon, while Tina was on the phone, Brandon climbed out of the bathtub. When she found him, he was dancing in front of the mirror with his penis tucked between his legs. “Look, Mom, I’m a girl,” he told her. “Happy as can be,” she recalls.

“Brandon, God made you a boy for a special reason,” she told him before they said prayers one night when he was 5, the first part of a speech she’d prepared. But he cut her off: “God made a mistake,” he said.

Tina had no easy explanation for where Brandon’s behavior came from. Gender roles are not very fluid in their no-stoplight town, where Confederate flags line the main street. Boys ride dirt bikes through the woods starting at age 5; local county fairs feature muscle cars for boys and beauty pageants for girls of all ages. In the Army, Tina operated heavy machinery, but she is no tomboy. When she was younger, she wore long flowing dresses to match her long, wavy blond hair; now she wears it in a cute, Renée Zellweger–style bob. Her husband, Bill (Brandon’s stepfather), lays wood floors and builds houses for a living. At a recent meeting with Brandon’s school principal about how to handle the boy, Bill aptly summed up the town philosophy: “The way I was brought up, a boy’s a boy and a girl’s a girl.”
......
A recent medical innovation holds out the promise that this might be the first generation of transsexuals who can live inconspicuously. About three years ago, physicians in the U.S. started treating transgender children with puberty blockers, drugs originally intended to halt precocious puberty. The blockers put teens in a state of suspended development. They prevent boys from growing facial and body hair and an Adam’s apple, or developing a deep voice or any of the other physical characteristics that a male-to-female transsexual would later spend tens of thousands of dollars to reverse. They allow girls to grow taller, and prevent them from getting breasts or a period._[/QUOTE]


----------



## Syriusly

Syriusly said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenderism is a manifestation of cultural values.  In the old days it was called mental illness.  If you cannot come to grips with the basic fundamental reality right between your legs, you are very very sick and need help.  Being very very sick and needing help (not amputation of healthy organs or artificial hormones) is now called "normal" by the neo-deviant cult:
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....you call all of the parents struggling with helping their children who have gender confusion 'sick'.......
> 
> Personally, I am glad I am not faced with such an issue- it is hard enough being a parent without having a child who is convinced that he or she is a different gender, and likely to face abuse or possible self harm because of it.
> 
> So who should decide such issues for these parents- you? Or parents with consultation by medical professionals?
> 
> Who is more concerned for their kids?
Click to expand...


And another post of mine from months ago in this thread that is still relevant

Wow.....you call all of the parents struggling with helping their children who have gender confusion 'sick'.......

Personally, I am glad I am not faced with such an issue- it is hard enough being a parent without having a child who is convinced that he or she is a different gender, and likely to face abuse or possible self harm because of it.

So who should decide such issues for these parents- you? Or parents with consultation by medical professionals?

Who is more concerned for their kids?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a thread about the fed mandating depriving sons of fathers and daughters of mothers as an institution.  Don't get sidetracked now, no matter how much you want to..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should change the title of the thread then.
> 
> How about an honest title?
> "Another Silhouette attack on homosexuals"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find revealing is that none of the gay people on this forum can bring themselves to condemn what these women are doing to this little boy. You all truly earn the title of faggots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I find revealing is that all of the homophobic assholes on this forum ignore the other cases of children with sexual identity disorders that have been cited in this thread, so that they can attack these mothers for being lesbians. You don't care about this boy- or the other children whose parents are trying to find the best assistance for their children- you just want another avenue to attack homosexuals.
> 
> You truly earn the title of assholes.
Click to expand...

This thread is about these parents and this boy, as much as you want to make it about something else. You won't condemn the actions of these women because you approve of them. That makes you just as evil.


----------



## Conservative65

Syriusly said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010; the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians.
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the quote function was wonky- here it is again
> 
> A three year old article is a 'current event'?
> 
> First of all- this is a decision made by the child's parents with the consent and advice of his doctors.
> 
> Beyond that- this is a situation other families have dealt with- as I have pointed out- you just have your panties in a wad because this child's parents are gay.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise - CBS News
> 
> *Spack said by some estimates, 1 in 10,000 children have the condition.*
> 
> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, and their parents' motives need to be closely examined, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee. She was not involved in any of the reports.
> 
> Some kids may get a psychiatric diagnosis when they are just hugely uncomfortable with narrowly defined gender roles; or some may be gay and are coerced into treatment by parents more comfortable with a sex change than having a homosexual child, said Moon, who teaches at the Johns Hopkins Berman Institute of Bioethics.
> 
> *It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.*
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex.
> 
> *Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.*
> 
> *The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old. Kids that young and their families get psychological counseling and are monitored until the first signs of puberty emerge, usually around age 11 or 12. Then children are given puberty-blocking drugs, in monthly $1,000 injections or implants imbedded in the arm.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. *The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients*. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change.* Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.*
> 
> There are two issues going on here.
> 
> *There is a real issue- what is the proper course of action for children with gender disorder?
> 
> And then there is your attempt to attack homosexuals by only bringing up this issue for one specific couple who are lesbians. *
> 
> Once again- you use the welfare of children as tools to attack homosexuals.
Click to expand...

And there you are attempting to make things out as if this is the only example of deviant behavior by a bunch of freaks wanting to turn what could be a normal kid into one.


----------



## Conservative65

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a thread about the fed mandating depriving sons of fathers and daughters of mothers as an institution.  Don't get sidetracked now, no matter how much you want to..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should change the title of the thread then.
> 
> How about an honest title?
> "Another Silhouette attack on homosexuals"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find revealing is that none of the gay people on this forum can bring themselves to condemn what these women are doing to this little boy. You all truly earn the title of faggots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I find revealing is that all of the homophobic assholes on this forum ignore the other cases of children with sexual identity disorders that have been cited in this thread, so that they can attack these mothers for being lesbians. You don't care about this boy- or the other children whose parents are trying to find the best assistance for their children- you just want another avenue to attack homosexuals.
> 
> You truly earn the title of assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about these parents and this boy, as much as you want to make it about something else. You won't condemn the actions of these women because you approve of them. That makes you just as evil.
Click to expand...


People like Syriusly are just as guilty because they enable things like this to happen.


----------



## MaryL

Why doesn't this weird  crap happen in nature? Cats kidnap puppy, force it to become a cat, something like that. This sounds more like a Twilight Zone episode censors pulled because it sounds too weird and stupid to be believable. Liberals.


----------



## Syriusly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a thread about the fed mandating depriving sons of fathers and daughters of mothers as an institution.  Don't get sidetracked now, no matter how much you want to..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should change the title of the thread then.
> 
> How about an honest title?
> "Another Silhouette attack on homosexuals"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find revealing is that none of the gay people on this forum can bring themselves to condemn what these women are doing to this little boy. You all truly earn the title of faggots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I find revealing is that all of the homophobic assholes on this forum ignore the other cases of children with sexual identity disorders that have been cited in this thread, so that they can attack these mothers for being lesbians. You don't care about this boy- or the other children whose parents are trying to find the best assistance for their children- you just want another avenue to attack homosexuals.
> 
> You truly earn the title of assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about these parents and this boy, as much as you want to make it about something else. You won't condemn the actions of these women because you approve of them. That makes you just as evil.
Click to expand...


This thread is one of several threads that Silhouette has created regarding the plight of one child- and blaming the homosexuality of his parents.

Silhouette- and yourself and the rest of her fellow travellers have never cared about any of the other children mentioned- because their parents are not identified as homosexuals.

I have posted two articles discussing the actual issue- neither you or Silhouette ever wanted to talk about anything more than condemning these mothers- as you call them 'f*ggots'- because that is all you consider them 'f*ggots'.

The parents of other children- whose parents are not homosexuals? You don't care about them.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a thread about the fed mandating depriving sons of fathers and daughters of mothers as an institution.  Don't get sidetracked now, no matter how much you want to..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should change the title of the thread then.
> 
> How about an honest title?
> "Another Silhouette attack on homosexuals"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find revealing is that none of the gay people on this forum can bring themselves to condemn what these women are doing to this little boy. You all truly earn the title of faggots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I find revealing is that all of the homophobic assholes on this forum ignore the other cases of children with sexual identity disorders that have been cited in this thread, so that they can attack these mothers for being lesbians. You don't care about this boy- or the other children whose parents are trying to find the best assistance for their children- you just want another avenue to attack homosexuals.
> 
> You truly earn the title of assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about these parents and this boy, as much as you want to make it about something else. You won't condemn the actions of these women because you approve of them. That makes you just as evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is one of several threads that Silhouette has created regarding the plight of one child- and blaming the homosexuality of his parents.
> 
> Silhouette- and yourself and the rest of her fellow travellers have never cared about any of the other children mentioned- because their parents are not identified as homosexuals.
> 
> I have posted two articles discussing the actual issue- neither you or Silhouette ever wanted to talk about anything more than condemning these mothers- as you call them 'f*ggots'- because that is all you consider them 'f*ggots'.
> 
> The parents of other children- whose parents are not homosexuals? You don't care about them.
Click to expand...

Thanks for proving me right. May you be struck by lightning if you ever come near a child.


----------



## MaryL

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a thread about the fed mandating depriving sons of fathers and daughters of mothers as an institution.  Don't get sidetracked now, no matter how much you want to..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should change the title of the thread then.
> 
> How about an honest title?
> "Another Silhouette attack on homosexuals"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find revealing is that none of the gay people on this forum can bring themselves to condemn what these women are doing to this little boy. You all truly earn the title of faggots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I find revealing is that all of the homophobic assholes on this forum ignore the other cases of children with sexual identity disorders that have been cited in this thread, so that they can attack these mothers for being lesbians. You don't care about this boy- or the other children whose parents are trying to find the best assistance for their children- you just want another avenue to attack homosexuals.
> 
> You truly earn the title of assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about these parents and this boy, as much as you want to make it about something else. You won't condemn the actions of these women because you approve of them. That makes you just as evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is one of several threads that Silhouette has created regarding the plight of one child- and blaming the homosexuality of his parents.
> 
> Silhouette- and yourself and the rest of her fellow travellers have never cared about any of the other children mentioned- because their parents are not identified as homosexuals.
> 
> I have posted two articles discussing the actual issue- neither you or Silhouette ever wanted to talk about anything more than condemning these mothers- as you call them 'f*ggots'- because that is all you consider them 'f*ggots'.
> 
> The parents of other children- whose parents are not homosexuals? You don't care about them.
Click to expand...

Really, and their SEXUAL PREFERENCE NEVER played a part in this? Why the hell do gays need to adopt, anyway? Get a shelter pet.


----------



## Faun

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a thread about the fed mandating depriving sons of fathers and daughters of mothers as an institution.  Don't get sidetracked now, no matter how much you want to..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should change the title of the thread then.
> 
> How about an honest title?
> "Another Silhouette attack on homosexuals"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find revealing is that none of the gay people on this forum can bring themselves to condemn what these women are doing to this little boy. You all truly earn the title of faggots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I find revealing is that all of the homophobic assholes on this forum ignore the other cases of children with sexual identity disorders that have been cited in this thread, so that they can attack these mothers for being lesbians. You don't care about this boy- or the other children whose parents are trying to find the best assistance for their children- you just want another avenue to attack homosexuals.
> 
> You truly earn the title of assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about these parents and this boy, as much as you want to make it about something else. You won't condemn the actions of these women because you approve of them. That makes you just as evil.
Click to expand...

Since the OP is trying to establish the cause of this is due to the parents being lesbian, it is perfectly reasonable to cite other similar cases involving straight parents in order to demonstrate it has nothing to do with the parents being lesbians. Since the OP failed to establish such a connection between children being raised as the gender they believe they are; with lesbian parents, this thread is a fail.


----------



## Syriusly

MaryL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should change the title of the thread then.
> 
> How about an honest title?
> "Another Silhouette attack on homosexuals"
> 
> 
> 
> What I find revealing is that none of the gay people on this forum can bring themselves to condemn what these women are doing to this little boy. You all truly earn the title of faggots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I find revealing is that all of the homophobic assholes on this forum ignore the other cases of children with sexual identity disorders that have been cited in this thread, so that they can attack these mothers for being lesbians. You don't care about this boy- or the other children whose parents are trying to find the best assistance for their children- you just want another avenue to attack homosexuals.
> 
> You truly earn the title of assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about these parents and this boy, as much as you want to make it about something else. You won't condemn the actions of these women because you approve of them. That makes you just as evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is one of several threads that Silhouette has created regarding the plight of one child- and blaming the homosexuality of his parents.
> 
> Silhouette- and yourself and the rest of her fellow travellers have never cared about any of the other children mentioned- because their parents are not identified as homosexuals.
> 
> I have posted two articles discussing the actual issue- neither you or Silhouette ever wanted to talk about anything more than condemning these mothers- as you call them 'f*ggots'- because that is all you consider them 'f*ggots'.
> 
> The parents of other children- whose parents are not homosexuals? You don't care about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, and their SEXUAL PREFERENCE NEVER played a part in this? Why the hell do gays need to adopt, anyway? Get a shelter pet.
Click to expand...


Homosexuals don't need to adopt.

But luckily there are heterosexuals and homosexuals who offer to step up and adopt the children abandoned by their heterosexual parents.

Not enough of course- 100,000 children in America awaiting adoption- 33,000 of them will wait 3 or more years to be adopted.

The real question is why the hell do my fellow heterosexuals abandon their children?


----------



## Syriusly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should change the title of the thread then.
> 
> How about an honest title?
> "Another Silhouette attack on homosexuals"
> 
> 
> 
> What I find revealing is that none of the gay people on this forum can bring themselves to condemn what these women are doing to this little boy. You all truly earn the title of faggots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I find revealing is that all of the homophobic assholes on this forum ignore the other cases of children with sexual identity disorders that have been cited in this thread, so that they can attack these mothers for being lesbians. You don't care about this boy- or the other children whose parents are trying to find the best assistance for their children- you just want another avenue to attack homosexuals.
> 
> You truly earn the title of assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about these parents and this boy, as much as you want to make it about something else. You won't condemn the actions of these women because you approve of them. That makes you just as evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is one of several threads that Silhouette has created regarding the plight of one child- and blaming the homosexuality of his parents.
> 
> Silhouette- and yourself and the rest of her fellow travellers have never cared about any of the other children mentioned- because their parents are not identified as homosexuals.
> 
> I have posted two articles discussing the actual issue- neither you or Silhouette ever wanted to talk about anything more than condemning these mothers- as you call them 'f*ggots'- because that is all you consider them 'f*ggots'.
> 
> The parents of other children- whose parents are not homosexuals? You don't care about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for proving me right. May you be struck by lightning if you ever come near a child.
Click to expand...


Thanks for proving you are just your usual homophobic and cancerous self. 

I look forward to being a parent to my child today, like I am every day. 

Unlike you homophobic bigots- I care about children.

To you- they are just tools so you can yell 'f*ggot'....'f*ggot'......what an asshole.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a thread about the fed mandating depriving sons of fathers and daughters of mothers as an institution.  Don't get sidetracked now, no matter how much you want to..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should change the title of the thread then.
> 
> How about an honest title?
> "Another Silhouette attack on homosexuals"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find revealing is that none of the gay people on this forum can bring themselves to condemn what these women are doing to this little boy. You all truly earn the title of faggots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I find revealing is that all of the homophobic assholes on this forum ignore the other cases of children with sexual identity disorders that have been cited in this thread, so that they can attack these mothers for being lesbians. You don't care about this boy- or the other children whose parents are trying to find the best assistance for their children- you just want another avenue to attack homosexuals.
> 
> You truly earn the title of assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about these parents and this boy, as much as you want to make it about something else. You won't condemn the actions of these women because you approve of them. That makes you just as evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the OP is trying to establish the cause of this is due to the parents being lesbian, it is perfectly reasonable to cite other similar cases involving straight parents in order to demonstrate it has nothing to do with the parents being lesbians. Since the OP failed to establish such a connection between children being raised as the gender they believe they are; with lesbian parents, this thread is a fail.
Click to expand...

Is this about the lesbian mothers, or is it about what these mother's who are lesbians are doing to that poor child?


----------



## GHook93

jknowgood said:


> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.



This is sick and disgusting. DCFS should be all over this. The fag community should stop this. How can anyone allow this to continue!


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> Since the OP is trying to establish the cause of this is due to the parents being lesbian, it is perfectly reasonable to cite other similar cases involving straight parents in order to demonstrate it has nothing to do with the parents being lesbians. Since the OP failed to establish such a connection between children being raised as the gender they believe they are; with lesbian parents, this thread is a fail.


 
Homo sapiens like all other primates, learns socially.  That is an indisputable FACT.

The phenomenon "transgender" is a notion and a bit of dogma that belongs properly and squarely in the LGBT cult doctrines.  THEREFORE any talk or movement towards "transgender" has its genesis in a cult movement.  A cult known as 'LGBT'.

Transgender is a concept that is delusional at its core and does not exist because one cannot _actually_ change from a man to a woman or woman to a man..."fooled you" games of pretend don't count..  Those living in social situations where it is taught and learned that "delusions are normal" can be expected to have a certain number of their hetero population buying into the new normal.  Monkeys (homo sapiens) at the very base of their survival brain stem have the deep, deep instinct to not buck what they perceive to be the fold.  If you are cast out of the troope, danger awaits.  So different primates will take up all manner of odd social customs that they otherwise wouldn't, just to keep that reptilian urge "to belong" simmered down to a dull roar.

So this topic is properly, and rightly, about the LGBT issue.  "T" is for transgender; and that is defined as an LGBT delusion sold to the public "as fact".  Some  of the public buys it and begins similar child abuse as in the OP.  The vast majority of the public DOES NOT buy it and wants it stopped, and the children involved, protected from harm.


----------



## jknowgood

GHook93 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is sick and disgusting. DCFS should be all over this. The fag community should stop this. How can anyone allow this to continue!
Click to expand...

Yes, the sad part is they want this to happen to young children. Pervert them while they are young.


----------



## Bush92

Disgusting. Whats the liberal press like Maddows say about it?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the OP is trying to establish the cause of this is due to the parents being lesbian, it is perfectly reasonable to cite other similar cases involving straight parents in order to demonstrate it has nothing to do with the parents being lesbians. Since the OP failed to establish such a connection between children being raised as the gender they believe they are; with lesbian parents, this thread is a fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homo sapiens like all other primates, learns socially.  That is an indisputable FACT.
Click to expand...


And?



> The phenomenon "transgender" is a notion and a bit of dogma that belongs properly and squarely in the LGBT cult doctrines.  THEREFORE any talk or movement towards "transgender" has its genesis in a cult movement.  A cult known as 'LGBT'.



Says who? Per many a transgender person, the genesis would be themselves.

Why would I ignore them and instead believe you claiming to speak for people you don't know nor have ever met about their deeply personal experience?


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the OP is trying to establish the cause of this is due to the parents being lesbian, it is perfectly reasonable to cite other similar cases involving straight parents in order to demonstrate it has nothing to do with the parents being lesbians. Since the OP failed to establish such a connection between children being raised as the gender they believe they are; with lesbian parents, this thread is a fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homo sapiens like all other primates, learns socially.  That is an indisputable FACT.
> 
> The phenomenon "transgender" is a notion and a bit of dogma that belongs properly and squarely in the LGBT cult doctrines.  THEREFORE any talk or movement towards "transgender" has its genesis in a cult movement.  A cult known as 'LGBT'..
Click to expand...



This thread is one of several threads that Silhouette has created regarding the plight of one child- and blaming the homosexuality of his parents.

Silhouette- and yourself and the rest of her fellow travellers have never cared about any of the other children mentioned- because their parents are not identified as homosexuals.

I have posted two articles discussing the actual issue- neither you or Silhouette ever wanted to talk about anything more than condemning these mothers- as you call them 'f*ggots'- because that is all you consider them 'f*ggots'.

The parents of other children- whose parents are not homosexuals? You don't care about them.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the OP is trying to establish the cause of this is due to the parents being lesbian, it is perfectly reasonable to cite other similar cases involving straight parents in order to demonstrate it has nothing to do with the parents being lesbians. Since the OP failed to establish such a connection between children being raised as the gender they believe they are; with lesbian parents, this thread is a fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homo sapiens like all other primates, learns socially.  That is an indisputable FACT.
> 
> The phenomenon "transgender" is a notion and a bit of dogma that belongs properly and squarely in the LGBT cult doctrines.  THEREFORE any talk or movement towards "transgender" has its genesis in a cult movement.  A cult known as 'LGBT'.
> 
> Transgender is a concept that is delusional at its core and does not exist because one cannot _actually_ change from a man to a woman or woman to a man..."fooled you" games of pretend don't count..  Those living in social situations where it is taught and learned that "delusions are normal" can be expected to have a certain number of their hetero population buying into the new normal.  Monkeys (homo sapiens) at the very base of their survival brain stem have the deep, deep instinct to not buck what they perceive to be the fold.  If you are cast out of the troope, danger awaits.  So different primates will take up all manner of odd social customs that they otherwise wouldn't, just to keep that reptilian urge "to belong" simmered down to a dull roar.
> 
> So this topic is properly, and rightly, about the LGBT issue.  "T" is for transgender; and that is defined as an LGBT delusion sold to the public "as fact".  Some  of the public buys it and begins similar child abuse as in the OP.  The vast majority of the public DOES NOT buy it and wants it stopped, and the children involved, protected from harm.
Click to expand...

This post of yours, like this thread of yours, is a steaming pile of fail.

First and foremost ... you are not a authority on human behavior. There is no consensus in science as to how much of our behavior is learned versus how much is innate. So for you to speak as though you're somehow better informed than modern psychology is laughable. Your entire thesis is rooted in your own bias's against homosexuality.

But that is not even the reason your post is a fail. It's a fail because it completely avoids responding to what I said. Which is that your thread is a fail because you failed to establish a connection between transgendered kids being raised by homosexual parents.

You even know you failed because instead of addressing that observation of mine, you went on to pretend like you're some sort of expert on the matter and made it about how the disorder is rooted in homosexuality instead of it being about the lesbian parents.

And the reason you _tried _ to salvage this thread of yours with that line of reasoning is because even you know you can't prove the lesbian parents caused this child to believe he is a girl. And the reason you can't prove that is because you've been given other cases of such children who are raised by heterosexual parents.

Your thread remains the fail it was always destined to be.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> First and foremost ... you are not a authority on human behavior.


 
You're right.  It's my sister who has the master's degree in anthropology.




> We, humans, belong
> to the same family as the anthropoid (human-like) apes, also known as the
> "great" apes. No other animals are as close to us: at the DNA level we are 98.4
> % identical to chimpanzees and bonobos... http://www.emory.edu/LIVING_LINKS/pdfs/primate_taxonomy.pdf


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost ... you are not a authority on human behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.  It's my sister who has the master's degree in anthropology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We, humans, belong
> to the same family as the anthropoid (human-like) apes, also known as the
> "great" apes. No other animals are as close to us: at the DNA level we are 98.4
> % identical to chimpanzees and bonobos... http://www.emory.edu/LIVING_LINKS/pdfs/primate_taxonomy.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You continue failing to establish a connection between this boy wanting to be a girl an having lesbian parents.


----------



## Silhouette

*LGB T.*

Know what the *"T*" stands for?  If you accept the premise, as I do, that LGBT is a cult, then you get all manner of folks drinking the Koolaide..


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost ... you are not a authority on human behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.  It's my sister who has the master's degree in anthropology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We, humans, belong
> to the same family as the anthropoid (human-like) apes, also known as the
> "great" apes. No other animals are as close to us: at the DNA level we are 98.4
> % identical to chimpanzees and bonobos... http://www.emory.edu/LIVING_LINKS/pdfs/primate_taxonomy.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue failing to establish a connection between this boy wanting to be a girl an having lesbian parents.
Click to expand...

You fail to realize that this could constitute as child abuse or child endangerment right ? You fail to realize that the boy is only 6 years old. Now how does he know what he wants at that age, and wouldn't you know it, in this case (Lesbians just happen to be his parents). Is that the connection your looking for maybe ?


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost ... you are not a authority on human behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.  It's my sister who has the master's degree in anthropology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We, humans, belong
> to the same family as the anthropoid (human-like) apes, also known as the
> "great" apes. No other animals are as close to us: at the DNA level we are 98.4
> % identical to chimpanzees and bonobos... http://www.emory.edu/LIVING_LINKS/pdfs/primate_taxonomy.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue failing to establish a connection between this boy wanting to be a girl an having lesbian parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fail to realize that this could constitute as child abuse or child endangerment right ? You fail to realize that the boy is only 6 years old. Now how does he know what he wants at that age, and wouldn't you know it, in this case (Lesbians just happen to be his parents). Is that the connection your looking for maybe ?
Click to expand...

The kid in that story is 14 or 15, not 6; so what do I fail to realize?Secondly, the OP tried to blame this on lesbian parents, which is utter bullshit.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost ... you are not a authority on human behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.  It's my sister who has the master's degree in anthropology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We, humans, belong
> to the same family as the anthropoid (human-like) apes, also known as the
> "great" apes. No other animals are as close to us: at the DNA level we are 98.4
> % identical to chimpanzees and bonobos... http://www.emory.edu/LIVING_LINKS/pdfs/primate_taxonomy.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue failing to establish a connection between this boy wanting to be a girl an having lesbian parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fail to realize that this could constitute as child abuse or child endangerment right ? You fail to realize that the boy is only 6 years old. Now how does he know what he wants at that age, and wouldn't you know it, in this case (Lesbians just happen to be his parents). Is that the connection your looking for maybe ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kid in that story is 14 or 15, not 6; so what do I fail to realize?Secondly, the OP tried to blame this on lesbian parents, which is utter bullshit.
Click to expand...

How old was the kid when it all started?


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost ... you are not a authority on human behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.  It's my sister who has the master's degree in anthropology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We, humans, belong
> to the same family as the anthropoid (human-like) apes, also known as the
> "great" apes. No other animals are as close to us: at the DNA level we are 98.4
> % identical to chimpanzees and bonobos... http://www.emory.edu/LIVING_LINKS/pdfs/primate_taxonomy.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue failing to establish a connection between this boy wanting to be a girl an having lesbian parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fail to realize that this could constitute as child abuse or child endangerment right ? You fail to realize that the boy is only 6 years old. Now how does he know what he wants at that age, and wouldn't you know it, in this case (Lesbians just happen to be his parents). Is that the connection your looking for maybe ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kid in that story is 14 or 15, not 6; so what do I fail to realize?Secondly, the OP tried to blame this on lesbian parents, which is utter bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How old was the kid when it all started?
Click to expand...

From before he was three.

Haven't you been paying attention? You're complaining about how this could be child abuse or child endangerment, but you don't even know what's going on.


----------



## Syriusly

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.  It's my sister who has the master's degree in anthropology.
> 
> 
> 
> You continue failing to establish a connection between this boy wanting to be a girl an having lesbian parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fail to realize that this could constitute as child abuse or child endangerment right ? You fail to realize that the boy is only 6 years old. Now how does he know what he wants at that age, and wouldn't you know it, in this case (Lesbians just happen to be his parents). Is that the connection your looking for maybe ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kid in that story is 14 or 15, not 6; so what do I fail to realize?Secondly, the OP tried to blame this on lesbian parents, which is utter bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How old was the kid when it all started?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From before he was three.
> 
> Haven't you been paying attention? You're complaining about how this could be child abuse or child endangerment, but you don't even know what's going on.
Click to expand...


That applies to pretty much every anti-gay bigot who has posted in this thread. 

They think reading the headline is all it takes to be an expert on the topic.

Silhouette only mentions this child because his parents are lesbians. 

We have shown examples of other parents attempting to find the best course to help their children who are struggling with sexual identity- but none of them were identifiably homosexual, so they were promptly ignored.


----------



## Faun

Ok


Syriusly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You continue failing to establish a connection between this boy wanting to be a girl an having lesbian parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to realize that this could constitute as child abuse or child endangerment right ? You fail to realize that the boy is only 6 years old. Now how does he know what he wants at that age, and wouldn't you know it, in this case (Lesbians just happen to be his parents). Is that the connection your looking for maybe ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kid in that story is 14 or 15, not 6; so what do I fail to realize?Secondly, the OP tried to blame this on lesbian parents, which is utter bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How old was the kid when it all started?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From before he was three.
> 
> Haven't you been paying attention? You're complaining about how this could be child abuse or child endangerment, but you don't even know what's going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That applies to pretty much every anti-gay bigot who has posted in this thread.
> 
> They think reading the headline is all it takes to be an expert on the topic.
> 
> Silhouette only mentions this child because his parents are lesbians.
> 
> We have shown examples of other parents attempting to find the best course to help their children who are struggling with sexual identity- but none of them were identifiably homosexual, so they were promptly ignored.
Click to expand...

What they don't get is that with this type of treatment, these kids are less likely to commit suicide, less likely to self-mutilate their genitals, and be better able to transition into the gender they believe they are.

Child abuse would me ignoring the problem, hoping it just goes away on its own.


----------



## Syriusly

Faun said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to realize that this could constitute as child abuse or child endangerment right ? You fail to realize that the boy is only 6 years old. Now how does he know what he wants at that age, and wouldn't you know it, in this case (Lesbians just happen to be his parents). Is that the connection your looking for maybe ?
> 
> 
> 
> The kid in that story is 14 or 15, not 6; so what do I fail to realize?Secondly, the OP tried to blame this on lesbian parents, which is utter bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How old was the kid when it all started?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From before he was three.
> 
> Haven't you been paying attention? You're complaining about how this could be child abuse or child endangerment, but you don't even know what's going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That applies to pretty much every anti-gay bigot who has posted in this thread.
> 
> They think reading the headline is all it takes to be an expert on the topic.
> 
> Silhouette only mentions this child because his parents are lesbians.
> 
> We have shown examples of other parents attempting to find the best course to help their children who are struggling with sexual identity- but none of them were identifiably homosexual, so they were promptly ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What they don't get is that with this type of treatment, these kids are less likely to commit suicide, less likely to self-mutilate their genitals, and be better able to transition into the gender they believe they are.
> 
> Child abuse would me ignoring the problem, hoping it just goes away on its own.
Click to expand...


I don't know how anyone who actually read the comments by parents just trying to figure out how to best help their children would think otherwise. 

I don't know the correct answer to helping these kids- but it seems to me that the parents, working with doctors would know more than the posters here who don't even bother to read the actual articles.


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> I don't know how anyone who actually read the comments by parents just trying to figure out how to best help their children would think otherwise.
> 
> *I don't know the correct answer to helping these kids- but it seems to me that the parents, working with doctors would know more than the posters here* who don't even bother to read the actual articles.


 
NOT IF THEY'RE ADVOCATING DOING THIS TO THE BOY IN THE OP!  Mental illness isn't cured or treated by amputation of healthy body tissue and society joining hands playing pretend that Frankenstein's monster is a real normal being.














I submit, Syriusly, that you DO know what's good for this boy.  It's just that you don't want to talk about it because then society would be tempted to "Go there" with the rest of the LGBT cult.  So you would sacrafice this lamb so that your twisted dogma can reign unchallenged by mental health experts.

It's why y'all took over the APA in the 1970s.  It's not that you're not smart.  You went for the head of the beast first in your attempt to overtake all of it.  It's just that you went too far, too fast and people woke up from the spell.


----------



## Silhouette

*FINALLY!!!*



> ..at Hopkins *we stopped doing sex-reassignment surgery, since producing a ‘satisfied’ but still troubled patient seemed an inadequate reason for surgically amputating normal organs*,” said Dr. McHugh.
> The former *Johns Hopkins chief of psychiatry also warned against enabling or encouraging certain subgroups of the transgendered, such as young people “susceptible to suggestion from ‘everything is normal’ sex education,” and the schools’ “diversity counselors” who, like “cult leaders,” may “encourage these young people to distance themselves from their families* and offer advice on rebutting arguments against having transgender surgery.”
> Dr. McHugh also reported that *there are “misguided doctors” who, working with very young children who seem to imitate the opposite sex, will administer “puberty-delaying hormones to render later sex-change surgeries less onerous – even though the drugs stunt the children’s growth and risk causing sterility*.” http://cnsnews.com/news/article/mic...atrist-transgender-mental-disorder-sex-change


 
I would only change one thing about the above statement.  The word "misguided" to "criminally liable" and subject to having their license immediately revoked.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> *FINALLY!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..at Hopkins *we stopped doing sex-reassignment surgery, since producing a ‘satisfied’ but still troubled patient seemed an inadequate reason for surgically amputating normal organs*,” said Dr. McHugh.
> The former *Johns Hopkins chief of psychiatry also warned against enabling or encouraging certain subgroups of the transgendered, such as young people “susceptible to suggestion from ‘everything is normal’ sex education,” and the schools’ “diversity counselors” who, like “cult leaders,” may “encourage these young people to distance themselves from their families* and offer advice on rebutting arguments against having transgender surgery.”
> Dr. McHugh also reported that *there are “misguided doctors” who, working with very young children who seem to imitate the opposite sex, will administer “puberty-delaying hormones to render later sex-change surgeries less onerous – even though the drugs stunt the children’s growth and risk causing sterility*.” http://cnsnews.com/news/article/mic...atrist-transgender-mental-disorder-sex-change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would only change one thing about the above statement.  The word "misguided" to "criminally liable" and subject to having their license immediately revoked.
Click to expand...


There's no 'puberty delaying hormones to render late sex-change surgeries less onerous' with the child in your thread. And no 'diversity counselor' encouraging anyone to distance themselves from their families.


----------



## emilynghiem

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FINALLY!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..at Hopkins *we stopped doing sex-reassignment surgery, since producing a ‘satisfied’ but still troubled patient seemed an inadequate reason for surgically amputating normal organs*,” said Dr. McHugh.
> The former *Johns Hopkins chief of psychiatry also warned against enabling or encouraging certain subgroups of the transgendered, such as young people “susceptible to suggestion from ‘everything is normal’ sex education,” and the schools’ “diversity counselors” who, like “cult leaders,” may “encourage these young people to distance themselves from their families* and offer advice on rebutting arguments against having transgender surgery.”
> Dr. McHugh also reported that *there are “misguided doctors” who, working with very young children who seem to imitate the opposite sex, will administer “puberty-delaying hormones to render later sex-change surgeries less onerous – even though the drugs stunt the children’s growth and risk causing sterility*.” http://cnsnews.com/news/article/mic...atrist-transgender-mental-disorder-sex-change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would only change one thing about the above statement.  The word "misguided" to "criminally liable" and subject to having their license immediately revoked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no 'puberty delaying hormones to render late sex-change surgeries less onerous' with the child in your thread. And no 'diversity counselor' encouraging anyone to distance themselves from their families.
Click to expand...


Dear Skylar What I will say is going on:

There IS a general public denial and discrimination against people who HAVE successfully restored their natural orientation that DID match their gender.

There IS general public denial, ignorance and rejection of Spiritual Healing as helping BOTH
cases of people who either come out gay or straight, transgender or not.

Spiritual Healing is natural and consistent with science, and there is no reason to reject it out of phobic fear of religious ideas.

There is general pressure and bias towards people coming out as Gay or Transgender, and recognizing this.
while the SAME sources and advocates EQUALLY go into denial, or outright rejection, when it comes to people
coming out as straight after having homosexual lifestyles and relations, or deciding they are not transgender.

So that is NOT healthy, but mentally corrupt and SELFISH to
A. Deny that some people DO come out aligned with their natural born gender or orientation
(and are not liars, frauds or brainwashed people in denial, which is ironically similar to what is blamed on anti-gay rhetoric)
B. To blame only one side for rejecting gays or transgender, but then turn around and discriminate and deny "ex-gays"

This denial is also causing psychological harm and unhealthy perceptions of what is really going on with people.

ALL these cases are going on. They are NOT all the same. Just because one thing is true in one case, doesn't void another!

So it is wrongful and harmful to deny some people's experiences,
and then blame denial on other groups when doing the same thing being complained about.

All of this can be resolved by spiritually healing the conflicts and issues,
and let everyone come to terms with how they are without assuming all cases have to be the same way.

That is so unhealthy, I can't even believe people are trying to base science on that. On just looking at cases that match what they are trying to argue, and "pretend the others are invalid and don't count." What???

You might as well be arguing that all animals have to be reptiles or mammals or insects, and purposely leave out all exceptions so you can deny the other types of animals exist, instead of recognizing these are all distinguishable and different, are all co-existing AT THE SAME TIME and all valid, even though they are NOT the same as each other.

Someone who is ex-gay is NOT the same as people who can't change their orientation but are spiritually gay, and remain that way for life. So what? These are NOT mutually exclusive, NOT "either/or" but both types of cases can exist and do not conflict with each other!

Why is this so hard to accept that all kinds of different things are going on, and to quit trying to argue these don't exist?


----------



## Skylar

emilynghiem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FINALLY!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..at Hopkins *we stopped doing sex-reassignment surgery, since producing a ‘satisfied’ but still troubled patient seemed an inadequate reason for surgically amputating normal organs*,” said Dr. McHugh.
> The former *Johns Hopkins chief of psychiatry also warned against enabling or encouraging certain subgroups of the transgendered, such as young people “susceptible to suggestion from ‘everything is normal’ sex education,” and the schools’ “diversity counselors” who, like “cult leaders,” may “encourage these young people to distance themselves from their families* and offer advice on rebutting arguments against having transgender surgery.”
> Dr. McHugh also reported that *there are “misguided doctors” who, working with very young children who seem to imitate the opposite sex, will administer “puberty-delaying hormones to render later sex-change surgeries less onerous – even though the drugs stunt the children’s growth and risk causing sterility*.” http://cnsnews.com/news/article/mic...atrist-transgender-mental-disorder-sex-change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would only change one thing about the above statement.  The word "misguided" to "criminally liable" and subject to having their license immediately revoked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no 'puberty delaying hormones to render late sex-change surgeries less onerous' with the child in your thread. And no 'diversity counselor' encouraging anyone to distance themselves from their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Skylar What I will say is going on:
> 
> There IS a general public denial and discrimination against people who HAVE successfully restored their natural orientation that DID match their gender.
> 
> There IS general public denial, ignorance and rejection of Spiritual Healing as helping BOTH
> cases of people who either come out gay or straight, transgender or not.
> 
> Spiritual Healing is natural and consistent with science, and there is no reason to reject it out of phobic fear of religious ideas.
> 
> There is general pressure and bias towards people coming out as Gay or Transgender, and recognizing this.
> while the SAME sources and advocates EQUALLY go into denial, or outright rejection, when it comes to people
> coming out as straight after having homosexual lifestyles and relations, or deciding they are not transgender.
> 
> So that is NOT healthy, but mentally corrupt and SELFISH to
> A. Deny that some people DO come out aligned with their natural born gender or orientation
> (and are not liars, frauds or brainwashed people in denial, which is ironically similar to what is blamed on anti-gay rhetoric)
> B. To blame only one side for rejecting gays or transgender, but then turn around and discriminate and deny "ex-gays"
> 
> This denial is also causing psychological harm and unhealthy perceptions of what is really going on with people.
> 
> ALL these cases are going on. They are NOT all the same. Just because one thing is true in one case, doesn't void another!
> 
> So it is wrongful and harmful to deny some people's experiences,
> and then blame denial on other groups when doing the same thing being complained about.
> 
> All of this can be resolved by spiritually healing the conflicts and issues,
> and let everyone come to terms with how they are without assuming all cases have to be the same way.
> 
> That is so unhealthy, I can't even believe people are trying to base science on that. On just looking at cases that match what they are trying to argue, and "pretend the others are invalid and don't count." What???
> 
> You might as well be arguing that all animals have to be reptiles or mammals or insects, and purposely leave out all exceptions so you can deny the other types of animals exist, instead of recognizing these are all distinguishable and different, are all co-existing AT THE SAME TIME and all valid, even though they are NOT the same as each other.
> 
> Someone who is ex-gay is NOT the same as people who can't change their orientation but are spiritually gay, and remain that way for life. So what? These are NOT mutually exclusive, NOT "either/or" but both types of cases can exist and do not conflict with each other!
> 
> Why is this so hard to accept that all kinds of different things are going on, and to quit trying to argue these don't exist?
Click to expand...


We're not discussing any of those issues, Emily.


----------



## emilynghiem

Skylar said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FINALLY!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..at Hopkins *we stopped doing sex-reassignment surgery, since producing a ‘satisfied’ but still troubled patient seemed an inadequate reason for surgically amputating normal organs*,” said Dr. McHugh.
> The former *Johns Hopkins chief of psychiatry also warned against enabling or encouraging certain subgroups of the transgendered, such as young people “susceptible to suggestion from ‘everything is normal’ sex education,” and the schools’ “diversity counselors” who, like “cult leaders,” may “encourage these young people to distance themselves from their families* and offer advice on rebutting arguments against having transgender surgery.”
> Dr. McHugh also reported that *there are “misguided doctors” who, working with very young children who seem to imitate the opposite sex, will administer “puberty-delaying hormones to render later sex-change surgeries less onerous – even though the drugs stunt the children’s growth and risk causing sterility*.” http://cnsnews.com/news/article/mic...atrist-transgender-mental-disorder-sex-change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would only change one thing about the above statement.  The word "misguided" to "criminally liable" and subject to having their license immediately revoked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no 'puberty delaying hormones to render late sex-change surgeries less onerous' with the child in your thread. And no 'diversity counselor' encouraging anyone to distance themselves from their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Skylar What I will say is going on:
> 
> There IS a general public denial and discrimination against people who HAVE successfully restored their natural orientation that DID match their gender.
> 
> There IS general public denial, ignorance and rejection of Spiritual Healing as helping BOTH
> cases of people who either come out gay or straight, transgender or not.
> 
> Spiritual Healing is natural and consistent with science, and there is no reason to reject it out of phobic fear of religious ideas.
> 
> There is general pressure and bias towards people coming out as Gay or Transgender, and recognizing this.
> while the SAME sources and advocates EQUALLY go into denial, or outright rejection, when it comes to people
> coming out as straight after having homosexual lifestyles and relations, or deciding they are not transgender.
> 
> So that is NOT healthy, but mentally corrupt and SELFISH to
> A. Deny that some people DO come out aligned with their natural born gender or orientation
> (and are not liars, frauds or brainwashed people in denial, which is ironically similar to what is blamed on anti-gay rhetoric)
> B. To blame only one side for rejecting gays or transgender, but then turn around and discriminate and deny "ex-gays"
> 
> This denial is also causing psychological harm and unhealthy perceptions of what is really going on with people.
> 
> ALL these cases are going on. They are NOT all the same. Just because one thing is true in one case, doesn't void another!
> 
> So it is wrongful and harmful to deny some people's experiences,
> and then blame denial on other groups when doing the same thing being complained about.
> 
> All of this can be resolved by spiritually healing the conflicts and issues,
> and let everyone come to terms with how they are without assuming all cases have to be the same way.
> 
> That is so unhealthy, I can't even believe people are trying to base science on that. On just looking at cases that match what they are trying to argue, and "pretend the others are invalid and don't count." What???
> 
> You might as well be arguing that all animals have to be reptiles or mammals or insects, and purposely leave out all exceptions so you can deny the other types of animals exist, instead of recognizing these are all distinguishable and different, are all co-existing AT THE SAME TIME and all valid, even though they are NOT the same as each other.
> 
> Someone who is ex-gay is NOT the same as people who can't change their orientation but are spiritually gay, and remain that way for life. So what? These are NOT mutually exclusive, NOT "either/or" but both types of cases can exist and do not conflict with each other!
> 
> Why is this so hard to accept that all kinds of different things are going on, and to quit trying to argue these don't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not discussing any of those issues, Emily.
Click to expand...


That's the problem Skylar

That is like arguing over symptoms of problems that people don't agree on
instead of focusing on solutions that people can agree on and stop the other conflicts from going in circles


----------



## Skylar

emilynghiem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FINALLY!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..at Hopkins *we stopped doing sex-reassignment surgery, since producing a ‘satisfied’ but still troubled patient seemed an inadequate reason for surgically amputating normal organs*,” said Dr. McHugh.
> The former *Johns Hopkins chief of psychiatry also warned against enabling or encouraging certain subgroups of the transgendered, such as young people “susceptible to suggestion from ‘everything is normal’ sex education,” and the schools’ “diversity counselors” who, like “cult leaders,” may “encourage these young people to distance themselves from their families* and offer advice on rebutting arguments against having transgender surgery.”
> Dr. McHugh also reported that *there are “misguided doctors” who, working with very young children who seem to imitate the opposite sex, will administer “puberty-delaying hormones to render later sex-change surgeries less onerous – even though the drugs stunt the children’s growth and risk causing sterility*.” http://cnsnews.com/news/article/mic...atrist-transgender-mental-disorder-sex-change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would only change one thing about the above statement.  The word "misguided" to "criminally liable" and subject to having their license immediately revoked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no 'puberty delaying hormones to render late sex-change surgeries less onerous' with the child in your thread. And no 'diversity counselor' encouraging anyone to distance themselves from their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Skylar What I will say is going on:
> 
> There IS a general public denial and discrimination against people who HAVE successfully restored their natural orientation that DID match their gender.
> 
> There IS general public denial, ignorance and rejection of Spiritual Healing as helping BOTH
> cases of people who either come out gay or straight, transgender or not.
> 
> Spiritual Healing is natural and consistent with science, and there is no reason to reject it out of phobic fear of religious ideas.
> 
> There is general pressure and bias towards people coming out as Gay or Transgender, and recognizing this.
> while the SAME sources and advocates EQUALLY go into denial, or outright rejection, when it comes to people
> coming out as straight after having homosexual lifestyles and relations, or deciding they are not transgender.
> 
> So that is NOT healthy, but mentally corrupt and SELFISH to
> A. Deny that some people DO come out aligned with their natural born gender or orientation
> (and are not liars, frauds or brainwashed people in denial, which is ironically similar to what is blamed on anti-gay rhetoric)
> B. To blame only one side for rejecting gays or transgender, but then turn around and discriminate and deny "ex-gays"
> 
> This denial is also causing psychological harm and unhealthy perceptions of what is really going on with people.
> 
> ALL these cases are going on. They are NOT all the same. Just because one thing is true in one case, doesn't void another!
> 
> So it is wrongful and harmful to deny some people's experiences,
> and then blame denial on other groups when doing the same thing being complained about.
> 
> All of this can be resolved by spiritually healing the conflicts and issues,
> and let everyone come to terms with how they are without assuming all cases have to be the same way.
> 
> That is so unhealthy, I can't even believe people are trying to base science on that. On just looking at cases that match what they are trying to argue, and "pretend the others are invalid and don't count." What???
> 
> You might as well be arguing that all animals have to be reptiles or mammals or insects, and purposely leave out all exceptions so you can deny the other types of animals exist, instead of recognizing these are all distinguishable and different, are all co-existing AT THE SAME TIME and all valid, even though they are NOT the same as each other.
> 
> Someone who is ex-gay is NOT the same as people who can't change their orientation but are spiritually gay, and remain that way for life. So what? These are NOT mutually exclusive, NOT "either/or" but both types of cases can exist and do not conflict with each other!
> 
> Why is this so hard to accept that all kinds of different things are going on, and to quit trying to argue these don't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not discussing any of those issues, Emily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the problem Skylar
> 
> That is like arguing over symptoms of problems that people don't agree on
> instead of focusing on solutions that people can agree on and stop the other conflicts from going in circles
Click to expand...

Its not a problem. Its just a thread. Everything isn't everything. And this thread isn't about spiritual gay conversation therapy.


----------



## Silhouette

Looks like you almost got a page bled out.  That's OK, I'll repost at the top of the new one.


----------



## Silhouette

emilynghiem said:


> That's the problem Skylar
> 
> That is like arguing over symptoms of problems that people don't agree on
> instead of focusing on solutions that people can agree on and stop the other conflicts from going in circles


 
Can we agree to at least one thing?  Can we agree that a solution IS NOT to drug a minor child with hormones in order to make amputation of their genitals later an "easier transition"?  Can we at the rock bottom least agree this is child abuse?


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem Skylar
> 
> That is like arguing over symptoms of problems that people don't agree on
> instead of focusing on solutions that people can agree on and stop the other conflicts from going in circles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we agree to at least one thing?  Can we agree that a solution IS NOT to drug a minor child with hormones in order to make amputation of their genitals later an "easier transition"?  Can we at the rock bottom least agree this is child abuse?
Click to expand...

Before I agree to that, you need to prove this isn't a viable option. I've read that roughly half of the people who believe they were born of the wrong gender attempt suicide before aging beyond their teenage years. Prove this method does not reduce that statistic and I will concede it is wrong.


----------



## Silhouette

emilynghiem said:


> That's the problem Skylar
> 
> That is like arguing over symptoms of problems that people don't agree on
> instead of focusing on solutions that people can agree on and stop the other conflicts from going in circles


 


Silhouette said:


> *Can we agree to at least one thing?  Can we agree that a solution IS NOT to drug a minor child* with hormones in order to make amputation of their genitals later an "easier transition"?  Can we at the rock bottom least agree this is child abuse?





Faun said:


> *Before I agree to that, you need to prove this isn't a viable option. I've read that roughly half of the people who believe they were born of the wrong gender attempt suicide* before aging beyond their teenage years. Prove this method does not reduce that statistic and I will concede it is wrong.


 
And if I threaten to attempt suicide as a child if I can't get the attention I want (hold my breath until my face turns blue) then will you start a foundation to "allow any child unlimited access to the cookie jar" because to not do so would result in my committing suicide?

We don't bow to terrorists, even those using our own compassion against us by threatening to "end it all" if they don't get their way (to fundamentally change society to include sanctioned child abuse such as the case with this thread's OP).

Since you are advocating drugging children, the onus is upon YOU to prove FIRST that this is a good idea.  We err on leaving children be, on protecting their natural viability and not tampering with it in ways we know will hurt them (surgery later causing incontinence, amputation of healthy organs, susceptiblity to infections, sterility and sexual numbness).  Prove to me how this particular type of child abuse is "legitimate".

Got it?

Oh and BTW as one poster pointed out here, notice the dirt stains ground into the pink trousers the boy is wearing in the picture in the OP...  Drug him and hack his junk off so that later he can change his mind to decide he actually likes the dirt on those trousers?...when it's too late and he's a mutilated freak?


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem Skylar
> 
> That is like arguing over symptoms of problems that people don't agree on
> instead of focusing on solutions that people can agree on and stop the other conflicts from going in circles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can we agree to at least one thing?  Can we agree that a solution IS NOT to drug a minor child* with hormones in order to make amputation of their genitals later an "easier transition"?  Can we at the rock bottom least agree this is child abuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Before I agree to that, you need to prove this isn't a viable option. I've read that roughly half of the people who believe they were born of the wrong gender attempt suicide* before aging beyond their teenage years. Prove this method does not reduce that statistic and I will concede it is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if I threaten to attempt suicide as a child if I can't get the attention I want (hold my breath until my face turns blue) then will you start a foundation to "allow any child unlimited access to the cookie jar" because to not do so would result in my committing suicide?
> 
> We don't bow to terrorists, even those using our own compassion against us by threatening to "end it all" if they don't get their way (to fundamentally change society to include sanctioned child abuse such as the case with this thread's OP).
> 
> Since you are advocating drugging children, the onus is upon YOU to prove FIRST that this is a good idea.  We err on leaving children be, on protecting their natural viability and not tampering with it in ways we know will hurt them (surgery later causing incontinence, amputation of healthy organs, susceptiblity to infections, sterility and sexual numbness).  Prove to me how this particular type of child abuse is "legitimate".
> 
> Got it?
> 
> Oh and BTW as one poster pointed out here, notice the dirt stains ground into the pink trousers the boy is wearing in the picture in the OP...  Drug him and hack his junk off so that later he can change his mind to decide he actually likes the dirt on those trousers?...when it's too late and he's a mutilated freak?
Click to expand...

Again, there's not enough empirical data yet to determine if this is going to work or not. And yes, if it dramatically reduces the obscene number of attempted suicides by teenagers with this same affliction, then yes, it is well worth it. What remedy do you offer in lieu of this one which will not result in high number of attempted suicides?


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> Again, *there's not enough empirical data yet to determine if this is going to work or not*. And yes, if it dramatically reduces the obscene number of attempted suicides by teenagers with this same affliction, then yes, it is well worth it. What remedy do you offer in lieu of this one which will not result in high number of attempted suicides?


 
Then you err on the side of not coercing children to eventually amptutate healthy organs to leave them incontinent, sterile, sexually-numb and susceptible to bacterial infections.

Suicides threatened by teenagers who were coerced into delusions by adults is not a legitimate impetus to cite to enact policies that rubber-stamp coercive child abuse.  If a teenager is suicidal, get them into therapy.  And that therapy had better not include any changes to their inborn traits...remember?  Or did you forget?  That's against the law in California, Mass. and N. Jersey.

I'd say possession of a penis or a vagina and xy or xx chromosomes respectively is the most unchallengeable premise of an inborn trait as a person could ever cite.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, *there's not enough empirical data yet to determine if this is going to work or not*. And yes, if it dramatically reduces the obscene number of attempted suicides by teenagers with this same affliction, then yes, it is well worth it. What remedy do you offer in lieu of this one which will not result in high number of attempted suicides?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you err on the side of not coercing children to eventually amptutate healthy organs to leave them incontinent, sterile, sexually-numb and susceptible to bacterial infections.
> 
> Suicides threatened by teenagers who were coerced into delusions by adults is not a legitimate impetus to cite to enact policies that rubber-stamp coercive child abuse.  If a teenager is suicidal, get them into therapy.  And that therapy had better not include any changes to their inborn traits...remember?  Or did you forget?  That's against the law in California, Mass. and N. Jersey.
> 
> I'd say possession of a penis or a vagina and xy or xx chromosomes respectively is the most unchallengeable premise of an inborn trait as a person could ever cite.
Click to expand...

Now you veering off the plantation. According to the OP, it was the kid who convinced his parents he was a girl, the the other way around, as you falsely portray. Furthermore, kids like this do get therapy long before any of the hormone blocking drugs are prescribed. And lastly, drugs of varying types depending on diagnoses, are often prescribed to kids.

And I still see no other solution reducing the number of attempted suicides by kids who believe they were born the wrong gender.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> Now you veering off the plantation. *According to the OP, it was the kid who convinced his parents he was a girl*, the the other way around, as you falsely portray. Furthermore, kids like this do get therapy long before any of the hormone blocking drugs are prescribed. And lastly, drugs of varying types depending on diagnoses, are often prescribed to kids.
> 
> And I still see no other solution reducing the number of attempted suicides by kids who believe they were born the wrong gender.


 
Yes, and at age 6 I was avidly trying to convince my parents I was a bird as I strapped carboard wings on my arms and tried to jump off the roof.  I seriously considered killing myself when it was patiently explained to me that I was not a bird and would never fly.  Imagine my world crumbling right before my eyes.

Long story short, with patience, time and other diversions I learned how silly my childhood fantasies were.  That was the job my parents did.  It was required of them to set my head straight lest I hurt myself irreparably...

Which brings me back to the OP and how surgery of healthy organs leaves a person multilated and permanently disfigured.  The parental mandate of these two lesbians is not to encourage the boy to be a girl, but instead to encourage him to be a male; which is what he is and will always be.  Of course being two women, modeling what "being male" means to the boy will be exceedingly difficult.  And equally difficult will be the boy's challenge to find a reason to want to be a male in a world that has literally bifurcated maleness from having meaning at all...

...but drugging towards eventual amputation?...This is clearly a case of child abuse, negligent or otherwise.

That society in his state is participating/enabling this is beyond the pale.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you veering off the plantation. *According to the OP, it was the kid who convinced his parents he was a girl*, the the other way around, as you falsely portray. Furthermore, kids like this do get therapy long before any of the hormone blocking drugs are prescribed. And lastly, drugs of varying types depending on diagnoses, are often prescribed to kids.
> 
> And I still see no other solution reducing the number of attempted suicides by kids who believe they were born the wrong gender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and at age 6 I was avidly trying to convince my parents I was a bird as I strapped carboard wings on my arms and tried to jump off the roof.  I seriously considered killing myself when it was patiently explained to me that I was not a bird and would never fly.  Imagine my world crumbling right before my eyes.
> 
> Long story short, with patience, time and other diversions I learned how silly my childhood fantasies were.  That was the job my parents did.  It was required of them to set my head straight lest I hurt myself irreparably...
> 
> Which brings me back to the OP and how surgery of healthy organs leaves a person multilated and permanently disfigured.  The parental mandate of these two lesbians is not to encourage the boy to be a girl, but instead to encourage him to be a male; which is what he is and will always be.  Of course being two women, modeling what "being male" means to the boy will be exceedingly difficult.  And equally difficult will be the boy's challenge to find a reason to want to be a male in a world that has literally bifurcated maleness from having meaning at all...
> 
> ...but drugging towards eventual amputation?...This is clearly a case of child abuse, negligent or otherwise.
> 
> That society in his state is participating/enabling this is beyond the pale.
Click to expand...

Be sure to let me know when you come up with a viable alternative.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> Be sure to let me know when you come up with a viable alternative.


 
Let's see...a "viable alternative" to drugging a child for eventual amputation of healthy organs to further their delusions with the aid of society's MDs...

..Oh, I don't know.  How about deep regressive therapy to ferret out where the child got the idea they wanted to be the opposite gender in the first place?

For the perfect example: the boy in the OP.  Quite obviously miserable in the shot captured in the OP photo, when he's not performing a cheesy-Pavlovian grin for the camera in other shots I've seen, the photo sports a virtual encyclopedia of clues as to what's going on with him.

Let's look again from the perspective of a psychiatrist who just had the boy referred to his office for said therapy:






The boy sits between two women whose posture is assertive, aggressive even.  The one on the right even has the tight look of defiance, staring down the end of her nose at the camera.  Just from the glance you immediately are struck that this boy has no choice.  What these two women want from him is going to happen.

So he sits, old enough at 11 in this photo to know what's coming after the hormones they're drugging him with, with his hands clenched tightly over his groin.  The look on his face is that of someone in deep grief and impotence.  Like a prisoner about to be dragged to the gallows.  On his pink trousers that you know he didn't buy for himself, are ground-in dirt stains.  Seems the "little girl" behaves quit regularly like a little boy insteand.

At the rock bottom least, I would start off therapy with this boy by exploring one simple angle and then spiraling outward from there.  And that angle would be "with two women acting as his adult role models; does this boy feel like masculinity or simply having a penis, gets you the emotional strokes and validation in a formative world where only women matter as objects of affection."  I'd explore that maybe, just maybe this boy wants to be a girl so that he can finally feel like he is desired and welcomed and has a place in a functioning adult society.

And before we hear the predictable "well these trans children also pop up in hetero marriage"...I'll say that some women with 4 boys want the 5th pregnancy to be a girl so badly that word of that reaches the child's ears if the 5th was another boy.  And in order to matter to mom (who is almost always the one insisting the boy wants to be a girl, and is the one buying the toddler pink frilly clothes, makeup and barbie dolls), the child easily "gets" that if they become that girl, them mom will really, really love them...(finally).

And vice versa with a dad who has too many daughters.  He may select one of them who is more outspoken (a natural trait for a female) or assertive (also within the range) and groom that child to believe "she always was a boy"...

Other reaons present themselves.  In Chastity Bono's case, she was always overwhelmed looking in footage I used to see on the boob tube when she was a tiny little girl.  With a stunningly-beautiful mother who was always in the limelight, Chastity fell into the shadows.  She was always just "Cher's daughter...what was her name again?...).  So never feeling like she would rise to her own importance as a female or ever be as stunning as her mother, Chastity gave up being female.  From the looks of her she adopted an eating disorder and then later decided since beauty was not achievable, better to be a "big strong man"...since "big" was something she already was.

All this stuff is due to the decay of Western society.  It isn't any of their faults.  So we must all fearlessly confront our part in telling big women "you're not beautiful" or men who cry or care about beauty "you can only be gay" or "you should have a sex change because you're really a female trapped in a male's body"  Etc. etc. etc. etc!

So, the alternative to drugging kids for amputation of healthy organs later, is to come clean as a society, face the truth of our runaway exacting and media-fanned uber-standards for "perfection" in both genders (which is a form of social narcissism the US suffers from " We are always the best!..our males are the most male!  Our females are the most female!!).  Then we get these poor delusionals into therapy and teach them to accept their natural gender and its wide, wide range of possible expressions.  ie: we grow up as a society and stop pushing everyone to be over-achievers.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to let me know when you come up with a viable alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...a "viable alternative" to drugging a child for eventual amputation of healthy organs to further their delusions with the aid of society's MDs...
> 
> ..Oh, I don't know.  How about deep regressive therapy to ferret out where the child got the idea they wanted to be the opposite gender in the first place?
> 
> For the perfect example: the boy in the OP.  Quite obviously miserable in the shot captured in the OP photo, when he's not performing a cheesy-Pavlovian grin for the camera in other shots I've seen, the photo sports a virtual encyclopedia of clues as to what's going on with him.
> 
> Let's look again from the perspective of a psychiatrist who just had the boy referred to his office for said therapy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy sits between two women whose posture is assertive, aggressive even.  The one on the right even has the tight look of defiance, staring down the end of her nose at the camera.  Just from the glance you immediately are struck that this boy has no choice.  What these two women want from him is going to happen.
> 
> So he sits, old enough at 11 in this photo to know what's coming after the hormones they're drugging him with, with his hands clenched tightly over his groin.  The look on his face is that of someone in deep grief and impotence.  Like a prisoner about to be dragged to the gallows.  On his pink trousers that you know he didn't buy for himself, are ground-in dirt stains.  Seems the "little girl" behaves quit regularly like a little boy insteand.
> 
> At the rock bottom least, I would start off therapy with this boy by exploring one simple angle and then spiraling outward from there.  And that angle would be "with two women acting as his adult role models; does this boy feel like masculinity or simply having a penis, gets you the emotional strokes and validation in a formative world where only women matter as objects of affection."  I'd explore that maybe, just maybe this boy wants to be a girl so that he can finally feel like he is desired and welcomed and has a place in a functioning adult society.
> 
> And before we hear the predictable "well these trans children also pop up in hetero marriage"...I'll say that some women with 4 boys want the 5th pregnancy to be a girl so badly that word of that reaches the child's ears if the 5th was another boy.  And in order to matter to mom (who is almost always the one insisting the boy wants to be a girl, and is the one buying the toddler pink frilly clothes, makeup and barbie dolls), the child easily "gets" that if they become that girl, them mom will really, really love them...(finally).
> 
> And vice versa with a dad who has too many daughters.  He may select one of them who is more outspoken (a natural trait for a female) or assertive (also within the range) and groom that child to believe "she always was a boy"...
> 
> Other reaons present themselves.  In Chastity Bono's case, she was always overwhelmed looking in footage I used to see on the boob tube when she was a tiny little girl.  With a stunningly-beautiful mother who was always in the limelight, Chastity fell into the shadows.  She was always just "Cher's daughter...what was her name again?...).  So never feeling like she would rise to her own importance as a female or ever be as stunning as her mother, Chastity gave up being female.  From the looks of her she adopted an eating disorder and then later decided since beauty was not achievable, better to be a "big strong man"...since "big" was something she already was.
> 
> All this stuff is due to the decay of Western society.  It isn't any of their faults.  So we must all fearlessly confront our part in telling big women "you're not beautiful" or men who cry or care about beauty "you can only be gay" or "you should have a sex change because you're really a female trapped in a male's body"  Etc. etc. etc. etc!
> 
> So, the alternative to drugging kids for amputation of healthy organs later, is to come clean as a society, face the truth of our runaway exacting and media-fanned uber-standards for "perfection" in both genders (which is a form of social narcissism the US suffers from " We are always the best!..our males are the most male!  Our females are the most female!!).  Then we get these poor delusionals into therapy and teach them to accept their natural gender and its wide, wide range of possible expressions.  ie: we grow up as a society and stop pushing everyone to be over-achievers.
Click to expand...

Kids with this affliction already often go through years of therapy. That's not helping. Many of them proceed with a sex change anyway. Only when done later in life and without hormone blocking drugs during their teenage years, the transformation is far more difficult and not as complete.

Your nonsense about a snapshot of one frame being telling is complete nonsense. You can't possibly know what was going through his mind at that fleeting moment. You can't even say what was being discussed at that exact moment during the interview. The could have been discussing his least favorite meals, for all you know. Not to mention, there are other photos in the OP link where he appears quite happy. You know ... the photos you chose to ignore.


----------



## jillian

Iceweasel said:


> It's probably too late then, he's probably already had a lopadickoffofme.



then why isn't something current being posted?

rightwingnuts afraid the parents were right? kids know what they are. no one can make them what they aren't.


----------



## Iceweasel

jillian said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably too late then, he's probably already had a lopadickoffofme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then why isn't something current being posted?
> 
> rightwingnuts afraid the parents were right? kids know what they are. no one can make them what they aren't.
Click to expand...

Left wing nuts think kids should make life altering decisions.


----------



## Katzndogz

Why are parents who indulge anorexic daughters such criminals?  If a 50 pound 12 year old sees herself as fat, obese,  shouldn't she get the diet pills that would make her feel better?

How about the teens who committed suicide because Pandora,  from Avatar,  wasn't real and they would never go there?   Don't they deserve having the world brought in line with their fantasy?

We don't let children make those decisions.  If they threaten or try suicide, that's the kind of mental illness that is dealt with by professionals.


----------



## Katzndogz

The whole point of these hormone blocking drugs is to prevent the normal changes.   The boy who hates girls and eats worms washes his face and wants a date.  The tomboy girl who refuses to wear a dress suddenly wants to be prom queen.   That's what these misguided parents really want to prevent.


----------



## jillian

Iceweasel said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably too late then, he's probably already had a lopadickoffofme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then why isn't something current being posted?
> 
> rightwingnuts afraid the parents were right? kids know what they are. no one can make them what they aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Left wing nuts think kids should make life altering decisions.
Click to expand...


the problem is you don't know what a "left wing nut" is other than someone who is to the left of atilla the hun. that's why your posts are so absurd.


----------



## Iceweasel

jillian said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably too late then, he's probably already had a lopadickoffofme.
> 
> 
> 
> then why isn't something current being posted?
> 
> rightwingnuts afraid the parents were right? kids know what they are. no one can make them what they aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Left wing nuts think kids should make life altering decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the problem is you don't know what a "left wing nut" is other than someone who is to the left of atilla the hun. that's why your posts are so absurd.
Click to expand...

Then why read the posts, princess? And you drudged that one up from about, what, a month ago?


----------



## Faun

Iceweasel said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably too late then, he's probably already had a lopadickoffofme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then why isn't something current being posted?
> 
> rightwingnuts afraid the parents were right? kids know what they are. no one can make them what they aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Left wing nuts think kids should make life altering decisions.
Click to expand...

Suuure.  and rightwing nuts are willing to take the chance that their transgender kids won't be among the some 50% of those attempting suicide.

Oh ... and the kids aren't making the decision. The parents, along with advice a d guidance from doctors, are.


----------



## Silhouette

Tipsycatlover said:


> Why are parents who indulge anorexic daughters such criminals?  If a 50 pound 12 year old sees herself as fat, obese,  shouldn't she get the diet pills that would make her feel better?
> 
> How about the teens who committed suicide because Pandora,  from Avatar,  wasn't real and they would never go there?   Don't they deserve having the world brought in line with their fantasy?
> 
> We don't let children make those decisions.  If they threaten or try suicide, that's the kind of mental illness that is dealt with by professionals.


Yes, and those professionals had better not drug with the intent to mutilate those children as "the cure" for their mental illness and inability to deal with reality on its (not their damaged) terms..



Faun said:


> Suuure.  and rightwing nuts are willing to take the chance that their transgender kids won't be among the some 50% of those attempting suicide.
> Oh ... and the kids aren't making the decision. The parents, along with *advice a d guidance from doctors,* are.


 
Any person who drugs a child with the intent of eventual amputation of that child's healthy organs and tissues in order to complete that child's fantasy of unreality is not a doctor.  That person is a criminal, guilty of child abuse.


----------



## Silhouette

Tipsycatlover said:


> The whole point of these hormone blocking drugs is to prevent the normal changes.   The boy who hates girls and eats worms washes his face and wants a date.  The tomboy girl who refuses to wear a dress suddenly wants to be prom queen.   That's what these misguided parents really want to prevent.


 
There is a vast range of expression worldwide on what it means to be a female or a male.  The range is huge.  So why is it in our country and other misguided countries we tell people "if you're feeling part of your normal range of emotions, you're going to need to amputate your genitals"?


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are parents who indulge anorexic daughters such criminals?  If a 50 pound 12 year old sees herself as fat, obese,  shouldn't she get the diet pills that would make her feel better?
> 
> How about the teens who committed suicide because Pandora,  from Avatar,  wasn't real and they would never go there?   Don't they deserve having the world brought in line with their fantasy?
> 
> We don't let children make those decisions.  If they threaten or try suicide, that's the kind of mental illness that is dealt with by professionals.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and those professionals had better not drug with the intent to mutilate those children as "the cure" for their mental illness and inability to deal with reality on its (not their damaged) terms..
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suuure.  and rightwing nuts are willing to take the chance that their transgender kids won't be among the some 50% of those attempting suicide.
> Oh ... and the kids aren't making the decision. The parents, along with *advice a d guidance from doctors,* are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any person who drugs a child with the intent of eventual amputation of that child's healthy organs and tissues in order to complete that child's fantasy of unreality is not a doctor.  That person is a criminal, guilty of child abuse.
Click to expand...

Despite your claim, they are indeed doctors. And again, you have no viable alternative which might reduce the suicide rate among transgendered teens. The one you offered was and is still tried and still, some 50% of them are attempting suicide.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> Despite your claim, they are indeed doctors. And again, you have no viable alternative which might reduce the suicide rate among transgendered teens. The one you offered was and is still tried and still, some 50% of them are attempting suicide.


 
Look pal, that you would even consider "MDs" drugging a child to coerce him later to amputate his genitals, all the while informing him as he approaches that date "oh by the way, this doesn't actually change your gender; it only makes you think you have" (required by their malpractice insurance as a disclaimer) as "a viable treatment for a suicidal child" means you aren't playing with a full deck yourself.  Might I suggest therapy?  Whatever you do, don't go amputating part of your brain because it isn't working like you want it to.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Those insane retards have no business raising children!


*Former Olympian Turned Low Life Scum Bag Poster Boy*

 Bruce Jenner, the new poster boy for homosexuals to think it is ok to pretend to be the opposite sex and rob heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual yet they expect this trash to be respected. Respected for what, encouraging homosexuals to rob heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual with these filthy low life scum bag homosexual deceptions!

 As for me, 15 years of doing activism and no more Mr. Nice guy, I'll be happy to continue to tell it like it is to wake all of you out of your slumber on the foundation of this issue and many more with demonstrations of fact which reveal these homosexuals and homosexual activists for the liars and deceivers that they prove to be on the foundation of their every issue to do with their filthy little bias agenda! How disgusting homosexuals and homosexual activists are, the mockery they have made of society and heterosexuality is unforgivable!

 The low life scum bags doing this story are calling a man with a surgically mutilated penis a woman thus they too are encouraging homosexuals to rob heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual with these filthy low life scum bag homosexual deceptions! According to all of these involved with the media etc., you have no right to be heterosexual because some homosexual refuses to accept them self for what they are and seek to rob you of the right to be heterosexual for it!

 These (trans gender, transsexual, tranny) types of homosexuals are not only bettering their chances of robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexuals with these sick disgusting filthy low life scum bag homosexual deceptions, they are now labelling innocent little children trans gender and trying to use them to gain sympathy from the public. (Heterosexuals don't have the right to be heterosexual because some homosexual refuses to accept them self for what they are?!!! As if, this is going to change!!!) How much lower can homosexual activists get than this you wonder? They will come up with any lie and deception to continue to make fools out of everyone else and they blame you / everyone else because they are quite obviously the ones that do not accept themselves for what they are in the first place. To them this means if you are a homophobe, a hater, a bigot and whatever other lie and deception that they can possibly fathom just so they can better their chances at deceiving heterosexuals with their filthy disgusting low life scum bag deceptions! This has been going on since before the 60's it's called the tranny, but not only do they now get away with discriminating heterosexuals from having the right to be heterosexual with these sick filthy disgusting homosexual deceptions, they are making heterosexuals as haters, discriminators and bigots for being robbed by some sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deception!!! Also why are other boys being discriminated from using the girls wash room just because they did' not get their genitals surgically mutilated or pretend to be something they never will be, the opposite sex?! (which is what leads to more heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual) because they were born with a penis which is exactly what makes a male a male and is exactly why homosexuals get the surgical genital mutilation to mimic the male because they know that is their best chance at deception so they claim it is how you feel or how you perceive it yet they get the surgical genital mutilation which proves that they are lying because if it were how you feel or how you perceive that determines ones sex there would obviously be no fabricated need for the surgical genital mutilation in the first place. Homosexuals and homosexuals activists are among the most selfish greedy low life compulsive lying and deceiving discriminators that ever existed on the planet and they sure have made complete idiots out of general public / the lot of you!!!

Here is more homosexual activist advertising disgustingly and inexcusably forced on the public to try and gain the public's sympathy for homosexuals so that these homosexuals can continue to legally degrade, humiliate, traumatize heterosexuals while robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual while dictating to society that being heterosexual includes having sex with homosexuals with surgically mutilated genitals (those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with) otherwise the heterosexual is a homophobe. Now that's offensive, outrageous, disgusting, filthy and way beyond unacceptable as well a mockery made out of society by a bunch of liars and deceivers and this activity needs to be criminalized globally for the well being and sanity of current and future generations!

Being a heterosexual male does not include sticking your penis inside a surgically mutilated penis! Being a heterosexual female does not include inserting a surgically mutilated vagina into your vagina!  That homosexual activists, as well City TV is propagating that homosexuals deserve any sort of sympathy to continue to degrade, humiliate, traumatize heterosexuals while robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual is well beyond offensive, disgusting and filthy! They are doing exactly that by promoting as legal and in any way shape or form acceptable, the tranny, transsexual, trans gender which are people who refuse to accept themselves for what they are and expect that heterosexuals should be the ones to have to suffer the consequences for it!

Do we hand the mentally defective a drill and a free pass to go around drilling peoples brains to make them mentally defective? Because we do not allow this, the person who is mentally defective is being discriminated against according to the homosexual activist warped pathetic insane mentality. (I'll get to that in just a sec)

Do we hand the physically handicapped an axe and a free pass to go around hacking off other peoples limbs so that they too then are physically defective? Because we do not allow this, the person who is physically defective is being discriminated against according to the homosexual activist warped pathetic insane mentality. (I'll get to that in just a sec)

So here we have the sexually defective aka homosexuals (if it were up to homosexuals to sustain the human race, we would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective) and homosexual activists deceiving society with false claims of discrimination as well every twisted lie and deception that they can possibly fathom the issue which shamefully enough has lead for now to giving homosexuals the tools (wrongfully allowing homosexuals to pretend to be the opposite sex which leads to heterosexuals becoming victims) to degrade, traumatize, humiliate heterosexuals by robbing us of our heterosexuality with these sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deceptions. They are quite clearly claiming that not allowing homosexuals to make guinea pigs out of heterosexuals with these sick filthy disguising homosexual deceptions thus degrade, humiliate, traumatize heterosexuals to the level of the sexually defective is discriminating homosexuals right to equality. That is the insane mentality of the homosexual activist, use every lie and deceptions to treat the public like a bunch into stupid idiots into supporting their lies and deceptions! They not only use every lie and deception on the foundation of this issue to do with their bias agenda, but they have used lies and deceptions as the foundation of their every issue to do with their bias agenda. Go ahead and look me up to find these activists are already exposed and have been hiding the information from the public for years with discrimination so they could continue to make a bunch of idiots out of the general public!.

While they have been doing this they have dictated that being heterosexual includes having sex with homosexuals (those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual is born with) all the while put commercials on television to try and get you to have sympathy for these sick filthy disgusting homosexuals by attempting to promote the lie that tranny, transsexual and trans gender is promoting equality. Robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual these low life scum bag homosexual activists call equality and much of the public is brainwashed by such filthy disgusting lies! This really makes my blood boil!

And stop letting them fool you into thinking that everything that they stand for is about homosexual johnny just wants to be with homosexual Jimmy and just wants to be left alone because homosexual Timmy is going around deceiving thus discriminating heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual!

What needs to be done to free our innocent little children as well as society as a while from this homosexual insanity is simply undo everything homosexual activists have done (legislation corrupted etc.) over the past few decades and start from scratch only this time make it so all procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of  current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that tranny, trans gender and transsexual needs to be criminalized.  Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bi sexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable for it is quite obviously robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexuals. Anyone pretending  to be the opposite sex encourages homosexuals to think that it is ok to do it as well which again leads to more heterosexual victims which is why pretending to be the opposite sex needs to be criminalized for everyone. This type of homosexual behaviour being forced upon innocent little children in the school system or upon citizens through government is unacceptable!

 The days of this low life scum bag homosexual activist insanity plaguing the globe with it's insanity draws near to an end!

love 

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


*The Homosexual "What They Don't Know Won't Hurt Them" Mentality*

A homosexual with a surgically mutilated genital is not a sex change, but giving homosexuals every advantage to rob heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual because some homosexuals refuse to accept themselves for what they are. I accept myself as a heterosexual and fight for the preservation of heterosexuality because no heterosexual deserves to be degraded, humiliated, traumatized by some homosexual and their lies and deceptions. I think that it is time homosexuals start respecting heterosexuals for what we are as well start accepting themselves for what they themselves are. It saddens me that they have managed to brain wash so many with their lies and deceptions along with false claims of discrimination and calling anyone that exposes them as a liars a hater a deceiver a bigot a homophobe while they stooped to make this look acceptable in any way shape or form.

Then they have the nerve to ask "What do you care" or "if you don't know what does it matter?" which is not only exemplifying absolutely no respect for heterosexuality, but trying to tell you that what you don't know won''t hurt you and yet is it acceptable to date rape people? I mean they don't know so why should they care by the homosexual activist logic? Or how about someone spitting in your food at a restaurant, it's acceptable to homosexual activists because of the you don't know so why should you care mentality. Why not just have someone urinate in your corn flakes every day because according to homosexual activists mentality, why should you care because you don't know. Infuriating!

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Silhouette

Points well taken.  But just one point of criticism: don't feed the trolls.  That is to say, you use a lot of derogatory langauge when referring to the cult of LGBT.  It only bolstes their lies that "soceity is bullying us" instead of just calling it what it really is: a normal reaction of shock and alarm to a real and credible threat to the stability of a viable and long-lived society. 

It wasn't long after Ancient Greece adopted Man/boy "love" as their unofficial normal that it fell.  Rapidly-spiralling insanity always comes just before a predictable demise to a civilization.  So alarm responses are normal.  Just tone them down a bit and you'll convince people to get on board with you twice as fast.


----------



## Silhouette

We still have before us the ethical questions of doctors drugging a child in eventual preparation for amputating his genitals.  I surely cannot be the only rational person who believes any such "doctor" should have his license revoked and be thrown in jail for child abuse. 

After all, another poster here pointed out that even with adults, MDs won't tell the patient "this amputation will actually change your gender".  And the reason they wouldn't say that, for malpractice reasons, is because they know as "professionals" that that frankly is the case.  Lying to a patient in order to collect money for unnecessary surgery is against the law.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite your claim, they are indeed doctors. And again, you have no viable alternative which might reduce the suicide rate among transgendered teens. The one you offered was and is still tried and still, some 50% of them are attempting suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look pal, that you would even consider "MDs" drugging a child to coerce him later to amputate his genitals, all the while informing him as he approaches that date "oh by the way, this doesn't actually change your gender; it only makes you think you have" (required by their malpractice insurance as a disclaimer) as "a viable treatment for a suicidal child" means you aren't playing with a full deck yourself.  Might I suggest therapy?  Whatever you do, don't go amputating part of your brain because it isn't working like you want it to.
Click to expand...

Like it matters that you disagree with this treatment.  Again, you have no viable alternative other than maintaining the status quo where roughly half these kids will attempt suicide. And guess what? You don't get to decide what treatment their parents decide is best for their kids amid their desperate efforts to keep their kids from killing themselves. If you don't like that, no one cares.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> Like it matters that you disagree with this treatment.  Again, you have no viable alternative other than maintaining the status quo where roughly half these kids will attempt suicide. And guess what? You don't get to decide what treatment their parents decide is best for their kids amid their desperate efforts to keep their kids from killing themselves. If you don't like that, no one cares.


 
A viable alternative is to get the kids into deep regressive therapy to ferret out where they got the idea or wanted to be the opposite gender of what they are.  I already said that.  Your solution of cutting up their healthy bodies to turn them into equally-susceptable suicide prospects when they find their mental issues still haven't been resolved is wholly unacceptable.  It is child abuse to coerce a minor into such a course of action.  You are advocating child abuse to "cure teen suicides".  Have you not realized how disturbed and ironic that is?


----------



## Silhouette

So posters, what would you chose for a child/minor reporting they feel suicidal because they believe they were born the wrong gender.

1. Deep regressive therapy to see where that mistaken idea came from, with emphasis on confrontation and resolution of the mental issues or

2. Urging that child to be drugged so later "doctors" can amputate their healthy body parts, leave them vulnerable to infections, sterility, incontinence and sexual numbness for life "so they won't have reason to commit suicide" (even though the suicide rate of post-op dupes that take this route is 20 times higher than the general population).


----------



## Silhouette

jillian said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably too late then, he's probably already had a lopadickoffofme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then why isn't something current being posted?
> 
> rightwingnuts afraid the parents were right? *kids know what they are. no one can make them what they aren't*.
Click to expand...

I knew I was a bird jillian, when I was around 5 years old.  Did I know what I was?  Were my parents mistaken to take my cardboard wings off and pull me off the roof?

BTW, I'm a middle democrat.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably too late then, he's probably already had a lopadickoffofme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then why isn't something current being posted?
> 
> rightwingnuts afraid the parents were right? *kids know what they are. no one can make them what they aren't*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew I was a bird jillian, when I was around 5 years old.  Did I know what I was?  Were my parents mistaken to take my cardboard wings off and pull me off the roof?
> 
> BTW, I'm a middle democrat.
Click to expand...

Do you still believe you're a bird?


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> Do you still believe you're a bird?


 I still have dreams that I can fly.  Yes.  But I've come to accept that that will never happen.  I've found ways to be satisfied being an earth-bound creature.  It's called "growing to accept reality with grace".


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Points well taken.  But just one point of criticism: don't feed the trolls.  That is to say, you use a lot of derogatory langauge when referring to the cult of LGBT.  It only bolstes their lies that "soceity is bullying us" instead of just calling it what it really is: a normal reaction of shock and alarm to a real and credible threat to the stability of a viable and long-lived society.
> 
> It wasn't long after Ancient Greece adopted Man/boy "love" as their unofficial normal that it fell.  Rapidly-spiralling insanity always comes just before a predictable demise to a civilization.  So alarm responses are normal.  Just tone them down a bit and you'll convince people to get on board with you twice as fast.



"Sick, filthy, disgusting homosexuals' is a 'point well taken?

Wow. You're not even attempting a hide your animus toward gays. Do you honestly think that you such attacks on gays are going to convince folks that don't already agree you?

There is a reason why support for same sex marriage is climbing so rapidly. And such attacks are part of it. On the one hand we have same sex couples marrying, celebrating with the families and starting lives together. On the other we have your ilk screaming 'sick, filthy, disgusting homosexuals!'

That's a contrast that's hard to miss.


----------



## jillian

Silhouette said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably too late then, he's probably already had a lopadickoffofme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then why isn't something current being posted?
> 
> rightwingnuts afraid the parents were right? *kids know what they are. no one can make them what they aren't*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew I was a bird jillian, when I was around 5 years old.  Did I know what I was?  Were my parents mistaken to take my cardboard wings off and pull me off the roof?
> 
> BTW, I'm a middle democrat.
Click to expand...


you did not "know" you were a bird. you pretended to be a bird. children know what their sexuality and gender identification are.  

i'm not sure what a middle democrat is, but I figure you mean you're a middle of the road kind of person. i'm left on social issues and middle on issues of economics and middle to right on foreign policy.


----------



## bodecea

Faun said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably too late then, he's probably already had a lopadickoffofme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then why isn't something current being posted?
> 
> rightwingnuts afraid the parents were right? *kids know what they are. no one can make them what they aren't*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew I was a bird jillian, when I was around 5 years old.  Did I know what I was?  Were my parents mistaken to take my cardboard wings off and pull me off the roof?
> 
> BTW, I'm a middle democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you still believe you're a bird?
Click to expand...

I'm saying "yes".


----------



## mdk

Faun said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably too late then, he's probably already had a lopadickoffofme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then why isn't something current being posted?
> 
> rightwingnuts afraid the parents were right? *kids know what they are. no one can make them what they aren't*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew I was a bird jillian, when I was around 5 years old.  Did I know what I was?  Were my parents mistaken to take my cardboard wings off and pull me off the roof?
> 
> BTW, I'm a middle democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you still believe you're a bird?
Click to expand...


Yes, a loon.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still believe you're a bird?
> 
> 
> 
> I still have dreams that I can fly.  Yes.  But I've come to accept that that will never happen.  I've found ways to be satisfied being an earth-bound creature.  It's called "growing to accept reality with grace".
Click to expand...

Not what I asked. Do you still believe you're a bird? If not, at what age did you stop believing you were a bird?


----------



## Faun

mdk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably too late then, he's probably already had a lopadickoffofme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then why isn't something current being posted?
> 
> rightwingnuts afraid the parents were right? *kids know what they are. no one can make them what they aren't*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew I was a bird jillian, when I was around 5 years old.  Did I know what I was?  Were my parents mistaken to take my cardboard wings off and pull me off the roof?
> 
> BTW, I'm a middle democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you still believe you're a bird?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, a loon.
Click to expand...

Best answer (so far).


----------



## Katzndogz

Should caring parents give anorexic children diet pills if those children know they are fat?


----------



## Silhouette

jillian said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably too late then, he's probably already had a lopadickoffofme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then why isn't something current being posted?
> 
> rightwingnuts afraid the parents were right? *kids know what they are. no one can make them what they aren't*.
Click to expand...




Silhouette said:


> I knew I was a bird jillian, when I was around 5 years old.  Did I know what I was?  Were my parents mistaken to take my cardboard wings off and pull me off the roof?
> 
> BTW, I'm a middle democrat.


 


jillian said:


> *you did not "know" you were a bird. you pretended to be a bird. children know what their sexuality and gender identification are.*
> 
> i'm not sure what a middle democrat is, but I figure you mean you're a middle of the road kind of person. i'm left on social issues and middle on issues of economics and middle to right on foreign policy.


 
I had very powerful dreams as a child.   And those dreams included being a bird and being able to fly.  You can't tell me I didn't "know" I was a bird.  I was convinced I was.  Until I almost was injured trying to express those knowings.  My parents thankfully intervened and explained the difference between being born a bird and being born a human.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably too late then, he's probably already had a lopadickoffofme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then why isn't something current being posted?
> 
> rightwingnuts afraid the parents were right? *kids know what they are. no one can make them what they aren't*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I was a bird jillian, when I was around 5 years old.  Did I know what I was?  Were my parents mistaken to take my cardboard wings off and pull me off the roof?
> 
> BTW, I'm a middle democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> *you did not "know" you were a bird. you pretended to be a bird. children know what their sexuality and gender identification are.*
> 
> i'm not sure what a middle democrat is, but I figure you mean you're a middle of the road kind of person. i'm left on social issues and middle on issues of economics and middle to right on foreign policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had very powerful dreams as a child.   And those dreams included being a bird and being able to fly.  You can't tell me I didn't "know" I was a bird.  I was convinced I was.  Until I almost was injured trying to express those knowings.  My parents thankfully intervened and explained the difference between being born a bird and being born a human.
Click to expand...

And how old were you when you finally realized you weren't a bird?


----------



## prison/con.net

he'll never experience being fully rational, obviously. not many people do.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> And how old were you when you finally realized you weren't a bird?


 
I told a previous poster I still have dreams of being a bird and flying.  You know, not while I'm awake.  Sleeping dreams.  So there will always be that lingering feeling but when awake I realize who I am and what I am.  And I deal with it.  Turns out walking and gardening and swimming and so on are pretty cool too.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how old were you when you finally realized you weren't a bird?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told a previous poster I still have dreams of being a bird and flying.  You know, not while I'm awake.  Sleeping dreams.  So there will always be that lingering feeling but when awake I realize who I am and what I am.  And I deal with it.  Turns out walking and gardening and swimming and so on are pretty cool too.
Click to expand...

Ok, I get it. You don't want to answer. That's ok. For the record, I asked you when you stopped believing you're a bird and you're answering you still have dreams of being a bird ... which is to say, you don't believe you're a bird. Meanwhile, you refuse to say when you stopped believing.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> And how old were you when you finally realized you weren't a bird?


 


Silhouette said:


> I told a previous poster I still have dreams of being a bird and flying.  You know, not while I'm awake.  Sleeping dreams.  So there will always be that lingering feeling but when awake I realize who I am and what I am.  And I deal with it.  Turns out walking and gardening and swimming and so on are pretty cool too.





Faun said:


> Ok, I get it. You don't want to answer. That's ok. For the record, I asked you when you stopped believing you're a bird and you're answering you still have dreams of being a bird ... which is to say, you don't believe you're a bird. Meanwhile, you refuse to say when you stopped believing.


 
In my dreams I still believe.  Now would you like to get back to the other question you asked me; which was what I could offer up that would be preferrable to drugging kids for later amputation of their genitals to correct their delusions that their gender at birth "was wrong".  And I told you that never would drugging or amputation be acceptable in normal xx or xy children and that the solution was deep regressive therapy to correct their delusions.

Mental illness is defined by the inability to accept reality on its own terms.  Amputees, like the one this boy they're drugging to eventually become, do not become the other gender.  They are merely surgically deformed amputees.  He will still be male.  Deformed, still sad, depressed, then mutilated, but still male.  And the mental angst of that realization will suddenly overtake him like a tidal wave.  Then you will see suicidal tendencies: the thing you cited in utter irony as "needing to be cured by amputation and drugging". 

Jesus H. Christ.  Welcome to the new American Psychological Association's point of view.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how old were you when you finally realized you weren't a bird?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told a previous poster I still have dreams of being a bird and flying.  You know, not while I'm awake.  Sleeping dreams.  So there will always be that lingering feeling but when awake I realize who I am and what I am.  And I deal with it.  Turns out walking and gardening and swimming and so on are pretty cool too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I get it. You don't want to answer. That's ok. For the record, I asked you when you stopped believing you're a bird and you're answering you still have dreams of being a bird ... which is to say, you don't believe you're a bird. Meanwhile, you refuse to say when you stopped believing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my dreams I still believe.  Now would you like to get back to the other question you asked me; which was what I could offer up that would be preferrable to drugging kids for later amputation of their genitals to correct their delusions that their gender at birth "was wrong".  And I told you that never would drugging or amputation be acceptable in normal xx or xy children and that the solution was deep regressive therapy to correct their delusions.
> 
> Mental illness is defined by the inability to accept reality on its own terms.  Amputees, like the one this boy they're drugging to eventually become, do not become the other gender.  They are merely surgically deformed amputees.  He will still be male.  Deformed, still sad, depressed, then mutilated, but still male.  And the mental angst of that realization will suddenly overtake him like a tidal wave.  Then you will see suicidal tendencies: the thing you cited in utter irony as "needing to be cured by amputation and drugging".
> 
> Jesus H. Christ.  Welcome to the new American Psychological Association's point of view.
Click to expand...

So unlike you, while you *dream* of being a bird, transgender folks *believe* they are the gender opposite the one they were born. Also unlike you, it's not something they stop believing. Also, unlike your malody, modern science provides a solution. And lastly, there seems to be far more people believing they were born the wrong gender than those believing they are really a bird. But even for people suffering that affliction, modern science provides help.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> So unlike you, while you *dream* of being a bird, transgender folks *believe* they are the gender opposite the one they were born. Also unlike you, it's not something they stop believing. Also, unlike your malody, modern science provides a solution. And lastly, there seems to be far more people believing they were born the wrong gender than those believing they are really a bird. But even for people suffering that affliction, modern science provides help.


 
Had I been indulged since a young age that I "could be a bird if I wanted to, with the proper surgery and hormones", this discussion might be different.  What I was or was not indulged in as a child has made all the difference in my perception of reality and contentment in acceptance of it.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So unlike you, while you *dream* of being a bird, transgender folks *believe* they are the gender opposite the one they were born. Also unlike you, it's not something they stop believing. Also, unlike your malody, modern science provides a solution. And lastly, there seems to be far more people believing they were born the wrong gender than those believing they are really a bird. But even for people suffering that affliction, modern science provides help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had I been indulged since a young age that I "could be a bird if I wanted to, with the proper surgery and hormones", this discussion might be different.  What I was or was not indulged in as a child has made all the difference in my perception of reality and contentment in acceptance of it.
Click to expand...

No, the discussion would not be different. The vast majority of transgendered teens do not get hormone blockers. Unlike you, they never stop believing. Hormone blockers merely make the transition easier.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> So unlike you, while you *dream* of being a bird, transgender folks *believe* they are the gender opposite the one they were born. Also unlike you, it's not something they stop believing. Also, unlike your malody, modern science provides a solution. And lastly, there seems to be far more people believing they were born the wrong gender than those believing they are really a bird. But even for people suffering that affliction, modern science provides help.


 


Silhouette said:


> Had I been indulged since a young age that I "could be a bird if I wanted to, with the proper surgery and hormones", this discussion might be different.  What I was or was not indulged in as a child has made all the difference in my perception of reality and contentment in acceptance of it.





Faun said:


> No, the discussion would not be different. The vast majority of transgendered teens do not get hormone blockers. Unlike you, they never stop believing. Hormone blockers merely make the transition easier.


Sure it's vogue nowadays to be a sexual freak.  Of course influences can be both obtuse and subtle.  You don't want to explore either as a causal agent.  You want to default to drugging kids for eventual amputation of their healthy organs.  I submit you should be evaluated for psychological issues; and not by the APA, by a real psychiatrist or psychotherapist.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So unlike you, while you *dream* of being a bird, transgender folks *believe* they are the gender opposite the one they were born. Also unlike you, it's not something they stop believing. Also, unlike your malody, modern science provides a solution. And lastly, there seems to be far more people believing they were born the wrong gender than those believing they are really a bird. But even for people suffering that affliction, modern science provides help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had I been indulged since a young age that I "could be a bird if I wanted to, with the proper surgery and hormones", this discussion might be different.  What I was or was not indulged in as a child has made all the difference in my perception of reality and contentment in acceptance of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the discussion would not be different. The vast majority of transgendered teens do not get hormone blockers. Unlike you, they never stop believing. Hormone blockers merely make the transition easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it's vogue nowadays to be a sexual freak.  Of course influences can be both obtuse and subtle.  You don't want to explore either as a causal agent.  You want to default to drugging kids for eventual amputation of their healthy organs.  I submit you should be evaluated for psychological issues; and not by the APA, by a real psychiatrist or psychotherapist.
Click to expand...

You're an imbecile. I would hope a solution can be found where half the kids who feel this way don't want to commit suicide. If that solution is to make the transition to the opposite gender easier with hormone blockers, then hell yes, I see nothing wrong with parents choosing that option.

Remember ... your solution results in roughly half if the kids trying to kill themselves. You can call me crazy all you want, but I think it's crazy to think these kids are better off dead than having their junk surgically altered to that of the opposite gender.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> You're an imbecile. I would hope a solution can be found where half the kids who feel this way don't want to commit suicide. If that solution is to make the transition to the opposite gender easier with hormone blockers, then hell yes, I see nothing wrong with parents choosing that option.
> 
> Remember ... your solution results in roughly half if the kids trying to kill themselves. You can call me crazy all you want, but I think it's crazy to think these kids are better off dead than having their junk surgically altered to that of the opposite gender.


 
Well that's where you and I disagree.  In fact, it looks like around 82% of people disagree with you from the poll results above.  Most people believe that you don't drug children in order to later perform unnecessary surgery of amputation on their healthy organs in order to take their delusions to a macabre level.  Most people believe that if a child is suicidal because they can't realize such a harmful delusion, the proper course of action is deep regressive  psychotherapy.

Are you opposed to deep regressive psychotherapy for these children to ferret out why they believe they are what they are not; or do you think they should just give that a pass and go straight to your "hormone/drugging and amputation" therapy?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an imbecile. I would hope a solution can be found where half the kids who feel this way don't want to commit suicide. If that solution is to make the transition to the opposite gender easier with hormone blockers, then hell yes, I see nothing wrong with parents choosing that option.
> 
> Remember ... your solution results in roughly half if the kids trying to kill themselves. You can call me crazy all you want, but I think it's crazy to think these kids are better off dead than having their junk surgically altered to that of the opposite gender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's where you and I disagree.  In fact, it looks like around 82% of people disagree with you from the poll results above.
Click to expand...

11 people voted in that poll. And its a straw poll, which is notoriously unreliable as only interested parties vote. Yet you rely on a straw poll with only 11 people as being accurate while denouncing nearly 20 years of polling data from Gallup with polling samples of 1000 to 3000 per year?

That's crazy.



> Most people believe that you don't drug children in order to later perform unnecessary surgery of amputation on their healthy organs in order to take their delusions to a macabre level.  Most people believe that if a child is suicidal because they can't realize such a harmful delusion, the proper course of action is deep regressive  psychotherapy.



Given that you cut the suicide rate of trans folks by more than 90% with the surgery, your conception of 'necessary' might need a little tweaking.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an imbecile. I would hope a solution can be found where half the kids who feel this way don't want to commit suicide. If that solution is to make the transition to the opposite gender easier with hormone blockers, then hell yes, I see nothing wrong with parents choosing that option.
> 
> Remember ... your solution results in roughly half if the kids trying to kill themselves. You can call me crazy all you want, but I think it's crazy to think these kids are better off dead than having their junk surgically altered to that of the opposite gender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's where you and I disagree.  In fact, it looks like around 82% of people disagree with you from the poll results above.  Most people believe that you don't drug children in order to later perform unnecessary surgery of amputation on their healthy organs in order to take their delusions to a macabre level.  Most people believe that if a child is suicidal because they can't realize such a harmful delusion, the proper course of action is deep regressive  psychotherapy.
> 
> Are you opposed to deep regressive psychotherapy for these children to ferret out why they believe they are what they are not; or do you think they should just give that a pass and go straight to your "hormone/drugging and amputation" therapy?
Click to expand...

That you would cite an unscientific poll with a margin of error of about 99% as evidence to corroborate your idiocy is all anyone needs to see just how demented you really are.


----------



## Silhouette

Well I'd imagine that the 216 people that voted in this poll: Should Churches be forced to accomodate for homosexual weddings Page 919 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum in a thread that has some 919 pages thusfar in the largest poll response ever at USMB, would agree with me that children shouldn't be drugged for eventual amputation in preference to deep regressive psychotherapy to discover why they feel like their gender "doesn't match what they actually are".

It's a safe bet most of those folks would side with me on this issue.

I notice you didn't answer this question Faun, so I'll ask it again: "Are you opposed to deep regressive psychotherapy for these children to ferret out why they believe they are what they are not; or do you think they should just give that a pass and go straight to your "hormone/drugging and amputation" therapy?"


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Well I'd imagine that the 216 people that voted in this poll: Should Churches be forced to accomodate for homosexual weddings Page 919 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum in a thread that has some 919 pages thusfar in the largest poll response ever at USMB, would agree with me that children shouldn't be drugged for eventual amputation in preference to deep regressive psychotherapy to discover why they feel like their gender "doesn't match what they actually are".
> ]



'Imagine' being the operative word. As the poll you're citing doesn't ask anything about kids or hormones or regressive psychotherapy.

You merely imagine it does. Projecting whatever hapless narrative you want, based on nothing but your imagination. Which is objectively meaningless.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> Well I'd imagine that the 216 people that voted in this poll: Should Churches be forced to accomodate for homosexual weddings Page 919 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum in a thread that has some 919 pages thusfar in the largest poll response ever at USMB, would agree with me that children shouldn't be drugged for eventual amputation in preference to deep regressive psychotherapy to discover why they feel like their gender "doesn't match what they actually are".
> 
> It's a safe bet most of those folks would side with me on this issue.
> 
> I notice you didn't answer this question Faun, so I'll ask it again: "Are you opposed to deep regressive psychotherapy for these children to ferret out why they believe they are what they are not; or do you think they should just give that a pass and go straight to your "hormone/drugging and amputation" therapy?"


Faun? (not Skylar...I know how you regard children now Skylar)


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'd imagine that the 216 people that voted in this poll: Should Churches be forced to accomodate for homosexual weddings Page 919 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum in a thread that has some 919 pages thusfar in the largest poll response ever at USMB, would agree with me that children shouldn't be drugged for eventual amputation in preference to deep regressive psychotherapy to discover why they feel like their gender "doesn't match what they actually are".
> 
> It's a safe bet most of those folks would side with me on this issue.
> 
> I notice you didn't answer this question Faun, so I'll ask it again: "Are you opposed to deep regressive psychotherapy for these children to ferret out why they believe they are what they are not; or do you think they should just give that a pass and go straight to your "hormone/drugging and amputation" therapy?"
> 
> 
> 
> Faun? (not Skylar...I know how you regard children now Skylar)
Click to expand...


Laughing......is that your way of telling us you acknowledge that the poll you cited doesn't ask about anything you claimed it does? 

Or is where you start in on your batshit conspiracy about how Gallup has been 'inflitrated by homosexuals' and is now lying about its polling results regarding gays?


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'd imagine that the 216 people that voted in this poll: Should Churches be forced to accomodate for homosexual weddings Page 919 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum in a thread that has some 919 pages thusfar in the largest poll response ever at USMB, would agree with me that children shouldn't be drugged for eventual amputation in preference to deep regressive psychotherapy to discover why they feel like their gender "doesn't match what they actually are".
> 
> It's a safe bet most of those folks would side with me on this issue.
> 
> I notice you didn't answer this question Faun, so I'll ask it again: "Are you opposed to deep regressive psychotherapy for these children to ferret out why they believe they are what they are not; or do you think they should just give that a pass and go straight to your "hormone/drugging and amputation" therapy?"
> 
> 
> 
> Faun? (not Skylar...I know how you regard children now Skylar)
Click to expand...

Check out the results of this poll.... Should I as a Christian just give in and screw my way to marriage or not?

That's about as related and as _scientific _ as the poll you cited.



Still, you relied on an unscientific poll with a MoE of about 99% as evidence to confirm your idiocy. I've haven't seen many display such desparation before. Sounds like you're getting too frustrated.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> Check out the results of this poll.... Should I as a Christian just give in and screw my way to marriage or not?
> 
> That's about as related and as _scientific _ as the poll you cited.



I notice you didn't answer this question Faun, so I'll ask it again: "Are you opposed to deep regressive psychotherapy for these children to ferret out why they believe they are what they are not; or do you think they should just give that a pass and go straight to your "hormone/drugging and amputation" therapy?"


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the results of this poll.... Should I as a Christian just give in and screw my way to marriage or not?
> 
> That's about as related and as _scientific _ as the poll you cited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you didn't answer this question Faun, so I'll ask it again: "Are you opposed to deep regressive psychotherapy for these children to ferret out why they believe they are what they are not; or do you think they should just give that a pass and go straight to your "hormone/drugging and amputation" therapy?"
Click to expand...

The question has been asked and answered several times now. It doesn't work. It's time to try some alternatives to find better results than half these kids trying to kill themselves.

You also ignore the reality that all the kids who receive hormone blockers have themselves bee in therapy for years.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> The question has been asked and answered several times now. It doesn't work. It's time to try some alternatives to find better results than half these kids trying to kill themselves.
> 
> You also ignore the reality that all the kids who receive hormone blockers have themselves bee in therapy for years.


 
That's like talking to a specialist in the late 1950s who says "you also ignore than the reality that all the housewives who recieved lobotomies have themselves been in therapy for years."

The question is, what type of therapy?  My guess is shallow therapy; the type of therapy that nudges the child in the direction of a sex change and doesn't make any exertive attempts to really recondition the child's mind.

It doesn't work because it hasn't been resorted to!  Your neo-APA (read the OP) has a political agenda.  If a child walked into a therapists office today saying "I was born a boy but really feel like a girl", the therapist if they suggested deep regressive therapy, as opposed to just a cursory "get it out of the way brief counselling session so we can rubber stamp this boy for amputation", would likely lose his or her license.  At least in three states.  Remember, your cult has made it verboten to suggest a minor EVER change their mental sexual orientations or delusions...unless of course the child is hetero wanting to become gay.  Then there are umpteen zillion  resources for them to do so and no stone is left unturned in the effort to urge the child along in that direction.

Your cult would crucify a therapist hellbent on DEEP REGRESSIVE therapy and you know it.  Three states would revoke his or her license.


----------



## Silhouette

In fact I'll bet you anything that in 20 years hence "pre gender-reassignment surgery therapy" will consist of filling out a form to be rubber stamped by the resident/payroll psychiatrist (APA approved, dontcha know..) at the Memorial Gender-Reassignment Surgical Hospital Group.  "Memorial" for all the patients that offed themselves after surgery when they figured out the had not actually changed genders and were then just mutilated halflings...


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> In fact I'll bet you anything that in 20 years hence "pre gender-reassignment surgery therapy" will consist of filling out a form to be rubber stamped by the resident/payroll psychiatrist (APA approved, dontcha know..) at the Memorial Gender-Reassignment Surgical Hospital Group.  "Memorial" for all the patients that offed themselves after surgery when they figured out the had not actually changed genders and were then just mutilated halflings...



I'll bet you don't know what you're talking about, Sil. You're again arguing your imagination. And it has nothing to do with the lives of any of the people involved.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> In fact I'll bet you anything that in 20 years hence "pre gender-reassignment surgery therapy" will consist of filling out a form to be rubber stamped by the resident/payroll psychiatrist (APA approved, dontcha know..) at the Memorial Gender-Reassignment Surgical Hospital Group.  "Memorial" for all the patients that offed themselves after surgery when they figured out the had not actually changed genders and were then just mutilated halflings...


 


Skylar said:


> I'll bet you don't know what you're talking about, Sil. You're again arguing your imagination. And it has nothing to do with the lives of any of the people involved.


 
I'm the one arguing and debating specifics.  Faun at least is offering up specifics.  You, when you know you are beat, always resorts to ad hominems like the one above you just posted.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact I'll bet you anything that in 20 years hence "pre gender-reassignment surgery therapy" will consist of filling out a form to be rubber stamped by the resident/payroll psychiatrist (APA approved, dontcha know..) at the Memorial Gender-Reassignment Surgical Hospital Group.  "Memorial" for all the patients that offed themselves after surgery when they figured out the had not actually changed genders and were then just mutilated halflings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you don't know what you're talking about, Sil. You're again arguing your imagination. And it has nothing to do with the lives of any of the people involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the one arguing and debating specifics.
Click to expand...


No, you're speculating wildly based on nothing but your imagination. You 'betting' on what will happen in 20 years isn't 'debating specifics'. But debating your imagination.

And you simply have no idea what you're talking about.



> Faun at least is offering up specifics.  You, when you know you are beat, always resorts to ad hominems like the one above you just posted.



I'm simply calling into question the credibility of your source.

Its not my fault if you keep quoting your imagination as your source.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> In fact I'll bet you anything that in 20 years hence "pre gender-reassignment surgery therapy" will consist of filling out a form to be rubber stamped by the resident/payroll psychiatrist (APA approved, dontcha know..) at the Memorial Gender-Reassignment Surgical Hospital Group.  "Memorial" for all the patients that offed themselves after surgery when they figured out the had not actually changed genders and were then just mutilated halflings...


This is great!

Guess what? We don't have to wait 20 years. People have been going through this operation for more than 20  years. The data you think will be available in 20 years is available now.

So let's see your numbers ... post (from a verifiable site) the number of post-operation transsexuals who committed suicide........


----------



## Maxx

Looking at those 2 nasty bull dykes, it is obvious that poor little boy never had a chance.

It's despicable that any left wing loon would condone this.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> This is great!
> 
> Guess what? We don't have to wait 20 years. *People have been going through this operation for more than 20  years*. The data you think will be available in 20 years is available now.
> 
> *So let's see your numbers ... post (from a verifiable site) the number of post-operation transsexuals who committed suicide*........


 
My point wasn't that surgeries haven't been done (and you know that because I know you can read english), it was that THE PROCESS OF APPROVING THOSE SURGERIES in 20 years in the psychological arena will be fast-tracked and in no way deep or regressive.  It will consist of some forms to fill out and a rubber-stamp from the resident/payroll psychologist at a body-mutilation facility.

Repentant Transsexual Warns Jenner The Hangover Is Coming - Breitbart


> In a CNN interview on Tuesday, Walt Heyer warned viewers that the relief accompanying gender reassignment surgery doesn’t last. After Jenner expressed exhilaration over the _Vanity Fair_ cover, Heyer responded that such elation is normal, but transient.
> Heyer acknowledged that “this is really the most exciting time in a transgender’s life.” It is, he said, “the debut,” when “all the things that you had hoped and thought about are coming about.” From personal experience, however, and from the many transgender people who write to him, Heyer says he knows “this doesn’t always last.”





> “It’s sort of like, you know, going down to the bar and you’re having a good time and you drink it up good and then, you know, you wake up with a hangover,” he said.
> In an essay earlier this year, Heyer offered a chilling autobiographical account of abuse and gender confusion, sexual reassignment surgery, a short reprieve from anxiety and eventually deep regret at his decision.
> Heyer, now reverted to his male identity and married to his wife for 18 years, spends his energy raising public awareness of the disastrous penalties of gender reassignment.


 


> “Changing genders is short-term gain with long-term pain,” writes Heyer. “Its consequences include early mortality, regret, mental illness, and suicide.”
> Clinical studies would seem to confirm Heyer’s conclusions. A review of more than 100 international medical studies of post-operative transgenders carried out in the UK in 2004 found “no robust scientific evidence that gender reassignment surgery is clinically effective.”


 


> *Having been incorrectly diagnosed and pressured into a sex-change operation, Heyer is deeply sensitive to the plight of the many young people today who are confused about their own sexuality and receive mixed messages from a society eager for them to take steps that can never be undone.*..“Instead of encouraging them to undergo unnecessary and destructive surgery, let’s affirm and love our young people just the way they are,” he wrote....Heyer has little patience for “enlightened” parents who think they are doing their children a favor by playing up their confusion and catering to their “dreams of being the opposite gender.” Though motivated by a desire to be open-minded and supportive, this parental behavior is ultimately destructive, says Heyer.....Walt Heyer now runs a website, SexChangeRegret.com,


----------



## Silhouette

And Skylar, I'm not even responding to you on this thread because it involves a child's wellbeing.  I am fairly certain when it comes to the LGBT Agenda vs children's rights, that I know exactly where you unwaveringly stand.  The link in my signature says it all.  And the fact the thread was buried says even more..


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is great!
> 
> Guess what? We don't have to wait 20 years. *People have been going through this operation for more than 20  years*. The data you think will be available in 20 years is available now.
> 
> *So let's see your numbers ... post (from a verifiable site) the number of post-operation transsexuals who committed suicide*........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point wasn't that surgeries haven't been done (and you know that because I know you can read english), it was that THE PROCESS OF APPROVING THOSE SURGERIES in 20 years in the psychological arena will be fast-tracked and in no way deep or regressive.  It will consist of some forms to fill out and a rubber-stamp from the resident/payroll psychologist at a body-mutilation facility.
> 
> Repentant Transsexual Warns Jenner The Hangover Is Coming - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> In a CNN interview on Tuesday, Walt Heyer warned viewers that the relief accompanying gender reassignment surgery doesn’t last. After Jenner expressed exhilaration over the _Vanity Fair_ cover, Heyer responded that such elation is normal, but transient.
> Heyer acknowledged that “this is really the most exciting time in a transgender’s life.” It is, he said, “the debut,” when “all the things that you had hoped and thought about are coming about.” From personal experience, however, and from the many transgender people who write to him, Heyer says he knows “this doesn’t always last.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “It’s sort of like, you know, going down to the bar and you’re having a good time and you drink it up good and then, you know, you wake up with a hangover,” he said.
> In an essay earlier this year, Heyer offered a chilling autobiographical account of abuse and gender confusion, sexual reassignment surgery, a short reprieve from anxiety and eventually deep regret at his decision.
> Heyer, now reverted to his male identity and married to his wife for 18 years, spends his energy raising public awareness of the disastrous penalties of gender reassignment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Changing genders is short-term gain with long-term pain,” writes Heyer. “Its consequences include early mortality, regret, mental illness, and suicide.”
> Clinical studies would seem to confirm Heyer’s conclusions. A review of more than 100 international medical studies of post-operative transgenders carried out in the UK in 2004 found “no robust scientific evidence that gender reassignment surgery is clinically effective.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Having been incorrectly diagnosed and pressured into a sex-change operation, Heyer is deeply sensitive to the plight of the many young people today who are confused about their own sexuality and receive mixed messages from a society eager for them to take steps that can never be undone.*..“Instead of encouraging them to undergo unnecessary and destructive surgery, let’s affirm and love our young people just the way they are,” he wrote....Heyer has little patience for “enlightened” parents who think they are doing their children a favor by playing up their confusion and catering to their “dreams of being the opposite gender.” Though motivated by a desire to be open-minded and supportive, this parental behavior is ultimately destructive, says Heyer.....Walt Heyer now runs a website, SexChangeRegret.com,
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I wasn't asking you for proof sugeons have been doing this for 20 years ... I was asking for numbers of transexuals who kill themselves. You made that claim, so I'd like to compare the number of transgendered teens who kill themselves with the number of transexuals who do. And while you highlight the few cases of transexuals who regret going through that operation, the exceptions don't establish the rule.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> I wasn't asking you for proof sugeons have been doing this for 20 years ... I was asking for numbers of transexuals who kill themselves. You made that claim, so I'd like to compare the number of transgendered teens who kill themselves with the number of transexuals who do. And while you highlight the few cases of transexuals who regret going through that operation, the exceptions don't establish the rule.


 
Don't have the numbers off hand.  And if they do exist they are undoubtedly on an LGBT/APA approved website.  I've come to trust those numbers aren't always reliable after the APA announced it relies on words and feeling/group consensus of subjective viewpoints over raw data...you know.. "as science'.

Be that as it may, the numbers probably do exist in some objective archive somewhere and if you find them since you are adamantly the one pinning this "necessary remedy" to "prevent suicides!", the onus is on you, not me.  My position is that amputation of healthy organs is patently insane and that no person would ever have their gender changed in this way.  I'm utterly shocked that malpractice insurers even cover this practice at all.  To drag CHILDREN into this cult of delusions, sanctioned (for now, until sanity is restored to the APA) by the AMA is a sign of the times.  Horror itself has become routine business. 

And as a result, the GOP will own this country in 2016.  You will have yourself to blame for that faun.  Only so much patent insanity can be forced upon the blind and politically-correct.  But even they have a saturation point.  You have reached that point with the "T" component of "LGBT".  This thread is a prime example of that.


----------



## Silhouette

People have to ask themselves, what mindset would believe it could sell to the general public, drugging children for eventual amputation to play-act a delusion to such a macabre level?  Only someone seriously unbalanced would assume such a blind and gross error of judgment.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> People have to ask themselves, what mindset would believe it could sell to the general public, drugging children for eventual amputation to play-act a delusion to such a macabre level?  Only someone seriously unbalanced would assume such a blind and gross error of judgment.



People have to ask- who should be making decisions for their children- their parents and doctors- or anti-gay loonies like yourself?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> And Skylar, I'm not even responding to you on this thread because it involves a child's wellbeing.  I am fairly certain when it comes to the LGBT Agenda vs children's rights, that I know exactly where you unwaveringly stand.  The link in my signature says it all.  And the fact the thread was buried says even more..



Says the poster who has no consideration nor care for any child he can't use to attack gays.

Ignore as you wish, Sil. Your participation isn't necessary for my decimation of your arguments. As your silence gives me bully pulpit. And robs you of any chance of response.


----------



## Skylar

Faun said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is great!
> 
> Guess what? We don't have to wait 20 years. *People have been going through this operation for more than 20  years*. The data you think will be available in 20 years is available now.
> 
> *So let's see your numbers ... post (from a verifiable site) the number of post-operation transsexuals who committed suicide*........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point wasn't that surgeries haven't been done (and you know that because I know you can read english), it was that THE PROCESS OF APPROVING THOSE SURGERIES in 20 years in the psychological arena will be fast-tracked and in no way deep or regressive.  It will consist of some forms to fill out and a rubber-stamp from the resident/payroll psychologist at a body-mutilation facility.
> 
> Repentant Transsexual Warns Jenner The Hangover Is Coming - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> In a CNN interview on Tuesday, Walt Heyer warned viewers that the relief accompanying gender reassignment surgery doesn’t last. After Jenner expressed exhilaration over the _Vanity Fair_ cover, Heyer responded that such elation is normal, but transient.
> Heyer acknowledged that “this is really the most exciting time in a transgender’s life.” It is, he said, “the debut,” when “all the things that you had hoped and thought about are coming about.” From personal experience, however, and from the many transgender people who write to him, Heyer says he knows “this doesn’t always last.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “It’s sort of like, you know, going down to the bar and you’re having a good time and you drink it up good and then, you know, you wake up with a hangover,” he said.
> In an essay earlier this year, Heyer offered a chilling autobiographical account of abuse and gender confusion, sexual reassignment surgery, a short reprieve from anxiety and eventually deep regret at his decision.
> Heyer, now reverted to his male identity and married to his wife for 18 years, spends his energy raising public awareness of the disastrous penalties of gender reassignment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Changing genders is short-term gain with long-term pain,” writes Heyer. “Its consequences include early mortality, regret, mental illness, and suicide.”
> Clinical studies would seem to confirm Heyer’s conclusions. A review of more than 100 international medical studies of post-operative transgenders carried out in the UK in 2004 found “no robust scientific evidence that gender reassignment surgery is clinically effective.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Having been incorrectly diagnosed and pressured into a sex-change operation, Heyer is deeply sensitive to the plight of the many young people today who are confused about their own sexuality and receive mixed messages from a society eager for them to take steps that can never be undone.*..“Instead of encouraging them to undergo unnecessary and destructive surgery, let’s affirm and love our young people just the way they are,” he wrote....Heyer has little patience for “enlightened” parents who think they are doing their children a favor by playing up their confusion and catering to their “dreams of being the opposite gender.” Though motivated by a desire to be open-minded and supportive, this parental behavior is ultimately destructive, says Heyer.....Walt Heyer now runs a website, SexChangeRegret.com,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't asking you for proof sugeons have been doing this for 20 years ... I was asking for numbers of transexuals who kill themselves. You made that claim, so I'd like to compare the number of transgendered teens who kill themselves with the number of transexuals who do. And while you highlight the few cases of transexuals who regret going through that operation, the exceptions don't establish the rule.
Click to expand...


Suicide rates for transexuals drop by about 90% after surgery. Though still higher than the national average.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> This is great!
> 
> Guess what? We don't have to wait 20 years. *People have been going through this operation for more than 20  years*. The data you think will be available in 20 years is available now.
> 
> *So let's see your numbers ... post (from a verifiable site) the number of post-operation transsexuals who committed suicide*........


 
My point wasn't that surgeries haven't been done (and you know that because I know you can read english), it was that THE PROCESS OF APPROVING THOSE SURGERIES in 20 years in the psychological arena will be fast-tracked and in no way deep or regressive.  It will consist of some forms to fill out and a rubber-stamp from the resident/payroll psychologist at a body-mutilation facility.

Repentant Transsexual Warns Jenner The Hangover Is Coming - Breitbart


> In a CNN interview on Tuesday, Walt Heyer warned viewers that the relief accompanying gender reassignment surgery doesn’t last. After Jenner expressed exhilaration over the _Vanity Fair_ cover, Heyer responded that such elation is normal, but transient.
> Heyer acknowledged that “this is really the most exciting time in a transgender’s life.” It is, he said, “the debut,” when “all the things that you had hoped and thought about are coming about.” From personal experience, however, and from the many transgender people who write to him, Heyer says he knows “this doesn’t always last.”





> “It’s sort of like, you know, going down to the bar and you’re having a good time and you drink it up good and then, you know, you wake up with a hangover,” he said.
> In an essay earlier this year, Heyer offered a chilling autobiographical account of abuse and gender confusion, sexual reassignment surgery, a short reprieve from anxiety and eventually deep regret at his decision.
> Heyer, now reverted to his male identity and married to his wife for 18 years, spends his energy raising public awareness of the disastrous penalties of gender reassignment.


 


> “Changing genders is short-term gain with long-term pain,” writes Heyer. “Its consequences include early mortality, regret, mental illness, and suicide.”
> Clinical studies would seem to confirm Heyer’s conclusions. A review of more than 100 international medical studies of post-operative transgenders carried out in the UK in 2004 found “no robust scientific evidence that gender reassignment surgery is clinically effective.”


 


> *Having been incorrectly diagnosed and pressured into a sex-change operation, Heyer is deeply sensitive to the plight of the many young people today who are confused about their own sexuality and receive mixed messages from a society eager for them to take steps that can never be undone.*..“Instead of encouraging them to undergo unnecessary and destructive surgery, let’s affirm and love our young people just the way they are,” he wrote....Heyer has little patience for “enlightened” parents who think they are doing their children a favor by playing up their confusion and catering to their “dreams of being the opposite gender.” Though motivated by a desire to be open-minded and supportive, this parental behavior is ultimately destructive, says Heyer.....Walt Heyer now runs a website, SexChangeRegret.com,





Faun said:


> I wasn't asking you for proof sugeons have been doing this for 20 years ... I was asking for numbers of transexuals who kill themselves. You made that claim, so I'd like to compare the number of transgendered teens who kill themselves with the number of transexuals who do. And while you highlight the few cases of transexuals who regret going through that operation, the exceptions don't establish the rule.


 


Skylar said:


> Suicide rates for transexuals drop by about 90% after surgery. Though still higher than the national average.


 
Yes, I'm sure people who have had their healthy organs chopped off and are no more the opposite gender of their birth than a rock trying to become a feather are just in a way better frame of mind "after surgery".

Mental illness is in vogue.  Up is down.  Black is white.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is great!
> 
> Guess what? We don't have to wait 20 years. *People have been going through this operation for more than 20  years*. The data you think will be available in 20 years is available now.
> 
> *So let's see your numbers ... post (from a verifiable site) the number of post-operation transsexuals who committed suicide*........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point wasn't that surgeries haven't been done (and you know that because I know you can read english), it was that THE PROCESS OF APPROVING THOSE SURGERIES in 20 years in the psychological arena will be fast-tracked and in no way deep or regressive.  It will consist of some forms to fill out and a rubber-stamp from the resident/payroll psychologist at a body-mutilation facility.
> 
> Repentant Transsexual Warns Jenner The Hangover Is Coming - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> In a CNN interview on Tuesday, Walt Heyer warned viewers that the relief accompanying gender reassignment surgery doesn’t last. After Jenner expressed exhilaration over the _Vanity Fair_ cover, Heyer responded that such elation is normal, but transient.
> Heyer acknowledged that “this is really the most exciting time in a transgender’s life.” It is, he said, “the debut,” when “all the things that you had hoped and thought about are coming about.” From personal experience, however, and from the many transgender people who write to him, Heyer says he knows “this doesn’t always last.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “It’s sort of like, you know, going down to the bar and you’re having a good time and you drink it up good and then, you know, you wake up with a hangover,” he said.
> In an essay earlier this year, Heyer offered a chilling autobiographical account of abuse and gender confusion, sexual reassignment surgery, a short reprieve from anxiety and eventually deep regret at his decision.
> Heyer, now reverted to his male identity and married to his wife for 18 years, spends his energy raising public awareness of the disastrous penalties of gender reassignment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Changing genders is short-term gain with long-term pain,” writes Heyer. “Its consequences include early mortality, regret, mental illness, and suicide.”
> Clinical studies would seem to confirm Heyer’s conclusions. A review of more than 100 international medical studies of post-operative transgenders carried out in the UK in 2004 found “no robust scientific evidence that gender reassignment surgery is clinically effective.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Having been incorrectly diagnosed and pressured into a sex-change operation, Heyer is deeply sensitive to the plight of the many young people today who are confused about their own sexuality and receive mixed messages from a society eager for them to take steps that can never be undone.*..“Instead of encouraging them to undergo unnecessary and destructive surgery, let’s affirm and love our young people just the way they are,” he wrote....Heyer has little patience for “enlightened” parents who think they are doing their children a favor by playing up their confusion and catering to their “dreams of being the opposite gender.” Though motivated by a desire to be open-minded and supportive, this parental behavior is ultimately destructive, says Heyer.....Walt Heyer now runs a website, SexChangeRegret.com,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't asking you for proof sugeons have been doing this for 20 years ... I was asking for numbers of transexuals who kill themselves. You made that claim, so I'd like to compare the number of transgendered teens who kill themselves with the number of transexuals who do. And while you highlight the few cases of transexuals who regret going through that operation, the exceptions don't establish the rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide rates for transexuals drop by about 90% after surgery. Though still higher than the national average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure people who have had their healthy organs chopped off and are no more the opposite gender of their birth than a rock trying to become a feather are just in a way better frame of mind "after surgery".
> 
> Mental illness is in vogue.  Up is down.  Black is white.
Click to expand...

If they are not attempting suicide anywhere near the alarming rate of transgendered teens, then they are definitely in a better frame of mind.

By the way, there is a good example of a well adjusted transgendered teen receiving hormone blockers who's getting her own reality TV show which debuts on TLC on July 15th. I know her and her family. Good people. You should check it out and see how well this can turn out.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> If they are not attempting suicide anywhere near the alarming rate of transgendered teens, then they are definitely in a better frame of mind.
> 
> By the way, there is a good example of a well adjusted *transgendered teen receiving hormone blockers who's getting her own reality TV show which debuts on TLC on July 15th*. I know her and her family. Good people. You should check it out and see how well this can turn out.


 
You mean GLAAD has funded a show about "how cool drugging your kid for later body mutilation is"?  Color me shocked.  Will they also be airing a show on TLC about people who have had their healthy junk chopped off who are now suicidal because it didn't change their gender, and are wanting reversal surgery to be nothing at all like they used to be?

No?  Only the GLAAD whitewashed version of crimes against children I suppose?  Are you by any chance a member of the GOP 2016 election-strategy team?


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are not attempting suicide anywhere near the alarming rate of transgendered teens, then they are definitely in a better frame of mind.
> 
> By the way, there is a good example of a well adjusted *transgendered teen receiving hormone blockers who's getting her own reality TV show which debuts on TLC on July 15th*. I know her and her family. Good people. You should check it out and see how well this can turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean GLAAD has funded a show about "how cool drugging your kid for later body mutilation is"?  Color me shocked.  Will they also be airing a show on TLC about people who have had their healthy junk chopped off who are now suicidal because it didn't change their gender, and are wanting reversal surgery to be nothing at all like they used to be?
> 
> No?  Only the GLAAD whitewashed version of crimes against children I suppose?  Are you by any chance a member of the GOP 2016 election-strategy team?
Click to expand...

Again, we've established in this thread that suicide among transexuals is greatly lower than that of transgendered teens. I've seen no evidence that therapy alone, even deep regression therapy, curbs that. Hormone blockers ease the transition and help make it more natural. Which in reality, is the main reason you abhor it. It's eating you up to see something you firmly detest, being increasingly accepted in our society.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> *Again, we've established in this thread that suicide among transexuals is greatly lower than that of transgendered teens*. I've seen no evidence that therapy alone, even deep regression therapy, curbs that. Hormone blockers ease the transition and help make it more natural. Which in reality, is the main reason you abhor it. It's eating you up to see something you firmly detest, being increasingly accepted in our society.


 
No, we haven't.

And you seeing or not seeing therapy, (deep regressive therapy, not your rubber stamp version) as effective in treating deep delusions such as these is not justification to drug and then amputate children's body parts.  There is no such thing as a sex change because it's impossible.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Again, we've established in this thread that suicide among transexuals is greatly lower than that of transgendered teens*. I've seen no evidence that therapy alone, even deep regression therapy, curbs that. Hormone blockers ease the transition and help make it more natural. Which in reality, is the main reason you abhor it. It's eating you up to see something you firmly detest, being increasingly accepted in our society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we haven't.
> 
> And you seeing or not seeing therapy, (deep regressive therapy, not your rubber stamp version) as effective in treating deep delusions such as these is not justification to drug and then amputate children's body parts.  There is no such thing as a sex change because it's impossible.
Click to expand...


Who is amputating children's body parts?


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> Who is amputating children's body parts?


 
If you read carefully, which you almost never do Syriusly, I said they are drugging children to lead them to eventual amputation of their healthy organs.  This is body and mind-fucking a child.  People doing it belong in high security prisons, not medical facilities..


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is amputating children's body parts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you read carefully, which you almost never do Syriusly, I said they are drugging children to lead them to eventual amputation of their healthy organs.  This is body and mind-fucking a child.  People doing it belong in high security prisons, not medical facilities..
Click to expand...


And again- who is amputating these children's body parts Silihouette?

You keep making this claim- which children do you imagine are having sex organs amputated?


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> And again- who is amputating these children's body parts Silihouette?
> 
> You keep making this claim- which children do you imagine are having sex organs amputated?


 

Drugged in preparation for eventual amptuation.  A child's mind isn't fully their own under these conditions, even if they're 18 you diseased-brain advocate.


----------



## Coyote

*Thread reopened after fumigation.  Please discuss the topic - not each other.*


----------



## Silhouette

So, how about it Syriusly?  Do you approve of the muslim practice of genital mutilation of girls?  Yes or no?  Notice how I keep asking you that question?


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly?  Do you approve of the muslim practice of genital mutilation of girls?  No answer?  Is that a "no" then?  So how come you would approve of the gential mutilation of kids in the US by "doctors" practicing here...with state funding no less?  Isn't that a conflict of principles?


----------



## aris2chat

Silhouette said:


> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
Click to expand...




It's not abuse, he wanted to not go through male puberty.

The hormones have to be prescribed by a doctor and the boy ill have had to go through counseling before they will be given.

The abuse would be male puberty when he wants the change because he is a girl inside.


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please post links to any gay or lesbian outfit or the APA or AMA denouncing this practice to the boy Thomas Lobel.
> 
> 
> 
> So...not denouncing something = supporting it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Shut up pig.* if this were two parents getting treatment to stop their kid from being gay you'd be all over conservatives who weren't "denouncing" it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah...make me, Mal.
> 
> I don't here you denouncing the murder of all those student teachers down in Mexico....stop supporting murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I denounce the murder of student teachers in Mexico
> 
> AH, integrity something you would have learned had you actually served in the Navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure....now you do.  Haven't heard you denounce the sexual abuse of 1 out of 4 girls in America before they reach 18 either...stop supporting the sexual abuse of girls.
Click to expand...

Deflection


----------



## Silhouette

aris2chat said:


> It's not abuse, he wanted to not go through male puberty...The hormones have to be prescribed by a doctor and the boy ill have had to go through counseling before they will be given...The abuse would be male puberty when he wants the change because he is a girl inside.



OK Dr. aris2chat...where did you get your degree again?  Johns Hopkins and the ACP says that giving a child hormones is carcinogenic.  Coercing him to amputate his organs by drugging him with hormones (a child isn't old enough to make any advanced decision on his health which results in powerful artifical hormones which alter the way the mind thinks or for mutilating permanent surgery) is child abuse.

Dr. aris2chat, let me guess, your specialty isn't in interpreting body language?  Because if it was, that picture would be SCREAMING child abuse at you..


----------



## Rustic

aris2chat said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not abuse, he wanted to not go through male puberty.
> 
> The hormones have to be prescribed by a doctor and the boy ill have had to go through counseling before they will be given.
> 
> The abuse would be male puberty when he wants the change because he is a girl inside.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not abuse, he wanted to not go through male puberty...The hormones have to be prescribed by a doctor and the boy ill have had to go through counseling before they will be given...The abuse would be male puberty when he wants the change because he is a girl inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Dr. aris2chat...where did you get your degree again?  Johns Hopkins and the ACP says that giving a child hormones is carcinogenic.  Coercing him to amputate his organs by drugging him with hormones (a child isn't old enough to make any advanced decision on his health which results in powerful artifical hormones which alter the way the mind thinks or for mutilating permanent surgery) is child abuse.
> 
> Dr. aris2chat, let me guess, your specialty isn't in interpreting body language?  Because if it was, that picture would be SCREAMING child abuse at you..
Click to expand...

Since we're evaluating pictures to determine child abuse.... seems there is no child abuse as she looks perfectly happy...


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not abuse, he wanted to not go through male puberty...The hormones have to be prescribed by a doctor and the boy ill have had to go through counseling before they will be given...The abuse would be male puberty when he wants the change because he is a girl inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Dr. aris2chat...where did you get your degree again?  Johns Hopkins and the ACP says that giving a child hormones is carcinogenic.  Coercing him to amputate his organs by drugging him with hormones (a child isn't old enough to make any advanced decision on his health which results in powerful artifical hormones which alter the way the mind thinks or for mutilating permanent surgery) is child abuse.
> 
> Dr. aris2chat, let me guess, your specialty isn't in interpreting body language?  Because if it was, that picture would be SCREAMING child abuse at you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since we're evaluating pictures to determine child abuse.... seems there is no child abuse as she looks perfectly happy...
Click to expand...

Being gay is a choice, a delusional one.


----------



## aris2chat

Silhouette said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not abuse, he wanted to not go through male puberty...The hormones have to be prescribed by a doctor and the boy ill have had to go through counseling before they will be given...The abuse would be male puberty when he wants the change because he is a girl inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Dr. aris2chat...where did you get your degree again?  Johns Hopkins and the ACP says that giving a child hormones is carcinogenic.  Coercing him to amputate his organs by drugging him with hormones (a child isn't old enough to make any advanced decision on his health which results in powerful artifical hormones which alter the way the mind thinks or for mutilating permanent surgery) is child abuse.
> 
> Dr. aris2chat, let me guess, your specialty isn't in interpreting body language?  Because if it was, that picture would be SCREAMING child abuse at you..
Click to expand...









  She is blocking puberty.  GRS can not be till 16.

>>Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.

In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.

The mother of the Los Angeles 8-year-old says he's eager to begin treatment.

The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.<<


----------



## Rustic

aris2chat said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not abuse, he wanted to not go through male puberty...The hormones have to be prescribed by a doctor and the boy ill have had to go through counseling before they will be given...The abuse would be male puberty when he wants the change because he is a girl inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Dr. aris2chat...where did you get your degree again?  Johns Hopkins and the ACP says that giving a child hormones is carcinogenic.  Coercing him to amputate his organs by drugging him with hormones (a child isn't old enough to make any advanced decision on his health which results in powerful artifical hormones which alter the way the mind thinks or for mutilating permanent surgery) is child abuse.
> 
> Dr. aris2chat, let me guess, your specialty isn't in interpreting body language?  Because if it was, that picture would be SCREAMING child abuse at you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is blocking puberty.  GRS can not be till 16.
> 
> >>Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The mother of the Los Angeles 8-year-old says he's eager to begin treatment.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.<<
Click to expand...

Sick control freaks


----------



## aris2chat

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not abuse, he wanted to not go through male puberty...The hormones have to be prescribed by a doctor and the boy ill have had to go through counseling before they will be given...The abuse would be male puberty when he wants the change because he is a girl inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Dr. aris2chat...where did you get your degree again?  Johns Hopkins and the ACP says that giving a child hormones is carcinogenic.  Coercing him to amputate his organs by drugging him with hormones (a child isn't old enough to make any advanced decision on his health which results in powerful artifical hormones which alter the way the mind thinks or for mutilating permanent surgery) is child abuse.
> 
> Dr. aris2chat, let me guess, your specialty isn't in interpreting body language?  Because if it was, that picture would be SCREAMING child abuse at you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since we're evaluating pictures to determine child abuse.... seems there is no child abuse as she looks perfectly happy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being gay is a choice, a delusional one.
Click to expand...



Sorry but you are wrong.

*Transsexual differences caught on brain scan | New Scientist*
Transsexual differences caught on brain scan*transsexual*-diffe...
New Scientist
Jan 26, 2011 - Differences in the _brain's_ white matter that clash with a person's genetic sex may hold the key to identifying _transsexual_ people before puberty.


----------



## aris2chat

Rustic said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not abuse, he wanted to not go through male puberty...The hormones have to be prescribed by a doctor and the boy ill have had to go through counseling before they will be given...The abuse would be male puberty when he wants the change because he is a girl inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Dr. aris2chat...where did you get your degree again?  Johns Hopkins and the ACP says that giving a child hormones is carcinogenic.  Coercing him to amputate his organs by drugging him with hormones (a child isn't old enough to make any advanced decision on his health which results in powerful artifical hormones which alter the way the mind thinks or for mutilating permanent surgery) is child abuse.
> 
> Dr. aris2chat, let me guess, your specialty isn't in interpreting body language?  Because if it was, that picture would be SCREAMING child abuse at you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is blocking puberty.  GRS can not be till 16.
> 
> >>Guidelines from the Endocrine Society endorse transgender hormone treatment but say it should not be given before puberty begins. At that point, the guidelines recommend puberty-blocking drugs until age 16, then lifelong sex-changing hormones with monitoring for potential health risks. Mental health professionals should be involved in the process, the guidelines say. The group's members are doctors who treat hormonal conditions.
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital Los Angeles where the 8-year-old is a patient.
> 
> The mother of the Los Angeles 8-year-old says he's eager to begin treatment.
> 
> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.<<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sick control freaks
Click to expand...



It was her choice and obviously the doctor agreed.


----------



## Silhouette

aris2chat said:


> It was her choice and obviously the doctor agreed.



I'm sorry, I don't refer to males as "she".  *H**E *didn't choose because children CANNOT legally choose such damaging courses of "medicine" for themselves, especially when experts have announced that such a course of medicine is carcinogenic, undue influence, and CHILD ABUSE:  BREAKING: Johns Hopkins & American College of Pediatricians Formerly Denounce Sex-Change Procedures

Drugging a child with powerful, mind-altering hormones is not a situation conducive to active choice on the minor's behalf.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not abuse, he wanted to not go through male puberty...The hormones have to be prescribed by a doctor and the boy ill have had to go through counseling before they will be given...The abuse would be male puberty when he wants the change because he is a girl inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Dr. aris2chat...where did you get your degree again?  Johns Hopkins and the ACP says that giving a child hormones is carcinogenic.
Click to expand...


Nope. John Hopkins says no such thing. You're lying your ass off. If your claims had merit, you wouldn't need to keep lying again and again.

You're citing the ACP.....which is a far right religious organization *with about 60 members*.....contradicted by the American Academy of Pediatrics *with 62,000 members.* And each and every of the 62,000 members of the AAP have degrees.



> Coercing him to amputate his organs by drugging him with hormones (a child isn't old enough to make any advanced decision on his health which results in powerful artifical hormones which alter the way the mind thinks or for mutilating permanent surgery) is child abuse.



Who says she's being coerced? That would be you, pretending you know what you're talking about. But you don't have the slightest clue. You don't know the child, have never met her, have never been in the same room with her. You don't know the parents. You don't know her doctors. You don't know her psychiatrists. 

Yet you insist that you know better than the child, her parents or her doctors what is happening. And they should all be ignored in exclusion of whatever you imagine.

Um, no. You're nobody.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was her choice and obviously the doctor agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't refer to males as "she".  *H**E *didn't choose because children CANNOT legally choose such damaging courses of "medicine" for themselves, especially when experts have announced that such a course of medicine is carcinogenic, undue influence, and CHILD ABUSE:  BREAKING: Johns Hopkins & American College of Pediatricians Formerly Denounce Sex-Change Procedures
Click to expand...


The 'experts' have found no such thing. You're citing the fringe right religious group the 'American College of Pediatricians'....which has about 60 members. The 62,000 members of the American Academy of Pediatrics contradicts them. And nothing you've claimed has been backed or even mentioned by John Hopkins.

*Once again, you're lying to support your argument. If your claims had merit, you wouldn't have to lie.*

And what you 'refer' to the child as is irrelevant. As you have no idea what you're talking about nor play any role in this child's life. You've never met her, met her parents, her doctors, or her psychiatrists. You know your imagination, where you pretend that you're a subject matter expert.

Back in reality....you're still nobody.


----------



## aris2chat

Silhouette said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was her choice and obviously the doctor agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't refer to males as "she".  *H**E *didn't choose because children CANNOT legally choose such damaging courses of "medicine" for themselves, especially when experts have announced that such a course of medicine is carcinogenic, undue influence, and CHILD ABUSE:  BREAKING: Johns Hopkins & American College of Pediatricians Formerly Denounce Sex-Change Procedures
> 
> Drugging a child with powerful, mind-altering hormones is not a situation conducive to active choice on the minor's behalf.
Click to expand...



one retired dr at JH..................

and every other dr?


----------



## Skylar

aris2chat said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was her choice and obviously the doctor agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't refer to males as "she".  *H**E *didn't choose because children CANNOT legally choose such damaging courses of "medicine" for themselves, especially when experts have announced that such a course of medicine is carcinogenic, undue influence, and CHILD ABUSE:  BREAKING: Johns Hopkins & American College of Pediatricians Formerly Denounce Sex-Change Procedures
> 
> Drugging a child with powerful, mind-altering hormones is not a situation conducive to active choice on the minor's behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> one retired dr at JH..................
> 
> and every other dr?
Click to expand...


A former employee of John Hopkins......who has been discredited by a legion of studies contradicting him. Including the authors of the two main studies he cites, insisting that he flagrantly misrepresented their research. 

All of which Sil knows....but really hopes you don't.


----------



## Rustic




----------



## Katzndogz

Being gay seems to be more of an obsessive compulsive disorder.


----------



## Faun

Tipsycatlover said:


> Being gay seems to be more of an obsessive compulsive disorder.


So does conservatism.


----------



## Skylar

Tipsycatlover said:


> Being gay seems to be more of an obsessive compulsive disorder.



Its just a sexual orientation. Remember, you don't actually have the slightest clue what you're talking about. It makes your opinions on these matters far less than useful.


----------



## Coyote

Silhouette said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not abuse, he wanted to not go through male puberty...The hormones have to be prescribed by a doctor and the boy ill have had to go through counseling before they will be given...The abuse would be male puberty when he wants the change because he is a girl inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Dr. aris2chat...where did you get your degree again?  Johns Hopkins and the ACP says that giving a child hormones is carcinogenic.  Coercing him to amputate his organs by drugging him with hormones (a child isn't old enough to make any advanced decision on his health which results in powerful artifical hormones which alter the way the mind thinks or for mutilating permanent surgery) is child abuse.
> 
> Dr. aris2chat, let me guess, your specialty isn't in interpreting body language?  Because if it was, that picture would be SCREAMING child abuse at you..
Click to expand...


A picture is an isolated snapshot in time.  Nothing more.  There is no context, no before, no after.  

Are you a doctor or something?


----------



## Silhouette

Coyote said:


> A picture is an isolated snapshot in time.  Nothing more.  There is no context, no before, no after.
> 
> Are you a doctor or something?



Uh, yeah there is.  The context is in the OP where the picture came from.  The boy is sitting frowning clutching his hands over his crotch.  His pink stretch pants have dirt all over the knees.  Common I'm sure for a nice femme "little girl" like he is, right?  The two dykes flanking him have bullish, assertive postures.  The one on the right has her mind made up solid: this boy is gonna be a girl!

These two dykes have mind-fucked the boy.  He probably wants to be a girl because then he'll matter in their world.  Clearly males don't.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

Lesbian parents
Fucking laughable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar

Coyote said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not abuse, he wanted to not go through male puberty...The hormones have to be prescribed by a doctor and the boy ill have had to go through counseling before they will be given...The abuse would be male puberty when he wants the change because he is a girl inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Dr. aris2chat...where did you get your degree again?  Johns Hopkins and the ACP says that giving a child hormones is carcinogenic.  Coercing him to amputate his organs by drugging him with hormones (a child isn't old enough to make any advanced decision on his health which results in powerful artifical hormones which alter the way the mind thinks or for mutilating permanent surgery) is child abuse.
> 
> Dr. aris2chat, let me guess, your specialty isn't in interpreting body language?  Because if it was, that picture would be SCREAMING child abuse at you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A picture is an isolated snapshot in time.  Nothing more.  There is no context, no before, no after.
> 
> Are you a doctor or something?
Click to expand...


Sil took a screenshot of the child sitting back farther in her seat. And then Sil just imagined the rest. If not for Sil citing her imagination as evidence her posts would little more than punctuation.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture is an isolated snapshot in time.  Nothing more.  There is no context, no before, no after.
> 
> Are you a doctor or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah there is.  The context is in the OP where the picture came from.
Click to expand...


No, its a screen shot of the child sitting back in her chair. The rest of you've made up, pulled sideways out of your ass. Backed by nothing.

You don't know anyone involved. You've never met the child, the parents, the doctors, anyone. Making your pseudo-psyche gibberish just meaningless nonsense. 



> The boy is sitting frowning clutching his hands over his crotch.  His pink stretch pants have dirt all over the knees.  Common I'm sure for a nice femme "little girl" like he is, right?  The two dykes flanking him have bullish, assertive postures.  The one on the right has her mind made up solid: this boy is gonna be a girl!
> 
> These two dykes have mind-fucked the boy.  He probably wants to be a girl because then he'll matter in their world.  Clearly males don't.



Says you, pretending you have the slightest clue what you're talking about. Back in reality, you're clueless. You don't know anyone, you've never even met the child. Nor do you have the slightest training in psychological issues. You're a horse breeder. 

And yet in your ignorance, you pretend that you know everyone involved, speak for everyone involved, have any insight.

You don't.


----------



## Silhouette

Lots of vitriol in your posts Skylar, as usual.  Methinks you know the truth and doth protest too much..


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Lots of vitriol in your posts Skylar, as usual.  Methinks you know the truth and doth protest too much..



Smiling.....offering us your imagination as evidence yet again, are you?


----------



## Gracie

GHook93 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is sick and disgusting. DCFS should be all over this. The fag community should stop this. How can anyone allow this to continue!
Click to expand...

Bump. 

It is allowed because the kid has rights although he is still developing MENTALLY. You know..rights to be planted in his undeveloped brain by his two Mommies that he wants to be like. Hence...removing the penis so he has a "slot" instead of a "tab" they might be able to play with later on as a threesome. Hell, who knows? Nutbars. (Thanks for the new words, DF).


----------



## Katzndogz

These children are tormented and mutilated for nothing.   This is like the day care satanic ritual abuse of years ago.  Parents want their children to be different.  So they make them different. 

This tragic girl, raised by two gay men who over the course of a weekend made her transgendered and gave her a new boy's name.  The poor child insisted she was not a boy.  The school followed the instructions they were given.

Workers fired for raising concerns about transgender student


----------



## Gracie

A child doesn't know SHIT until he or she is of age...and not necessarily 18 years old either. But, if they are 18 and old enough to hold a gun and go to war, then they should have the sense to know what sex they prefer to be..or be WITH..depending on the kid, that is. However, for a parent to start them on hormone blockers or estrogen BEFORE they are that age to decide...the parents should be in jail and never allowed to be around children at all. It is child abuse. Period. Give the kid TIME. Jeez.

But as most psychologists will tell you (at least intelligent ones), the WHOLE FUCKING FAMILY needs to be evaluated for mental illness if there is a child claiming to want to be another sex other than what he or she was born as and live with or are raised in a same sex marriage. Kids want to emulate and be loved by the persons who claim such...and will do anything to garner the head pat or back slap or hugs and kisses from a parent. In short...acceptance. Even if it means claiming to be something they are NOT. And for the parents to not see this, or understand the mindset of an adolescent child and "help" them butcher their own bodies....that means the whole damn clan is mental and all should see a shrink to make DOUBLE damn sure the kid is aware BEFORE going thru such a major extreme as changing their sex. Is it REALLY for themself...or for the love of a parent that is loony toons?


----------



## Rustic

The LGBT movement is a mental disorder... Lol


----------



## Silhouette

Tipsycatlover said:


> These children are tormented and mutilated for nothing.   This is like the day care satanic ritual abuse of years ago.  Parents want their children to be different.  So they make them different.
> 
> This tragic girl, raised by two gay men who over the course of a weekend made her transgendered and gave her a new boy's name.  The poor child insisted she was not a boy.  The school followed the instructions they were given.
> 
> Workers fired for raising concerns about transgender student


There are laws requiring adults report child abuse.  And following these laws got them FIRED???

Sue Sue SUE!!! for lost wages and reinstatement.  Cite CAPTA guidelines and child abuse reporting requirement laws!


----------



## aris2chat

Gracie said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is sick and disgusting. DCFS should be all over this. The fag community should stop this. How can anyone allow this to continue!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bump.
> 
> It is allowed because the kid has rights although he is still developing MENTALLY. You know..rights to be planted in his undeveloped brain by his two Mommies that he wants to be like. Hence...removing the penis so he has a "slot" instead of a "tab" they might be able to play with later on as a threesome. Hell, who knows? Nutbars. (Thanks for the new words, DF).
Click to expand...



It is not just the boy or parents, doctors and psychologists are involved before hormones can be given.  You don't walk into your local CVS and pick them up off the aisle.


----------



## Silhouette

aris2chat said:


> It is not just the boy or parents, doctors and psychologists are involved before hormones can be given.  You don't walk into your local CVS and pick them up off the aisle.



Yes.  Want to know something interesting about those hormone prescriptions for suppressing adolescence?  THAT USE IS OUTSIDE THE FDA APPROVED USE OF THOSE DRUGS.  And, therefore, their prescription for that use is ILLEGAL.  Any MD caught doing that (perhaps not in this administration but for sure a republican one) would have his licensed revoked so fast it would make his head spin.  The fact that they are being illegally prescribed to children, combined with the fact that they are also class #1 carcinogens, would mean that MD would be facing criminal prosecution and possible prison time for child abuse.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Silhouette said:


> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
Click to expand...


Seawytch and bodecea why didnt you two just adopt a girl to begin with?


And this is sick child abuse.


----------



## Gracie

Silhouette said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not just the boy or parents, doctors and psychologists are involved before hormones can be given.  You don't walk into your local CVS and pick them up off the aisle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Want to know something interesting about those hormone prescriptions for suppressing adolescence?  THAT USE IS OUTSIDE THE FDA APPROVED USE OF THOSE DRUGS.  And, therefore, their prescription for that use is ILLEGAL.  Any MD caught doing that (perhaps not in this administration but for sure a republican one) would have his licensed revoked so fast it would make his head spin.  The fact that they are being illegally prescribed to children, combined with the fact that they are also class #1 carcinogens, would mean that MD would be facing criminal prosecution and possible prison time for child abuse.
Click to expand...


Now see what you went and did? I was concentrating on different venues but you make a solid point about the MD! Something I will look further in to, thanks to you! So thank you! And if he is NOT giving such meds to the child knowingly....that means the parent is LYING to get the meds...and proceeding "helping" their child change how their bodies grow, without CPS knowing diddly squat.

"Where there is a will, is a way". 

Link to your very astute comment, sent!


----------



## Silhouette

aris2chat said:


> It is not just the boy or parents, doctors and psychologists are involved before hormones can be given.  You don't walk into your local CVS and pick them up off the aisle.





Silhouette said:


> Yes.  Want to know something interesting about those hormone prescriptions for suppressing adolescence?  THAT USE IS OUTSIDE THE FDA APPROVED USE OF THOSE DRUGS.  And, therefore, their prescription for that use is ILLEGAL.  Any MD caught doing that (perhaps not in this administration but for sure a republican one) would have his licensed revoked so fast it would make his head spin.  The fact that they are being illegally prescribed to children, combined with the fact that they are also class #1 carcinogens, would mean that MD would be facing criminal prosecution and possible prison time for child abuse.





Gracie said:


> Now see what you went and did? I was concentrating on different venues but you make a solid point about the MD! Something I will look further in to, thanks to you! So thank you! And if he is NOT giving such meds to the child knowingly....that means the parent is LYING to get the meds...and proceeding "helping" their child change how their bodies grow, without CPS knowing diddly squat.
> 
> "Where there is a will, is a way".
> 
> Link to your very astute comment, sent!



Thanks.  I read a link one of the Church of LGBT cultees posted here and went through the whole article.  It said that the use of hormones on children to suppress adolescence for purposes of "gender identity" is not an FDA approved use of the drug.  So doctors doing that are in violation of federal drug laws.  These artificial hormones are powerfully carcinogenic and interfere also with normal adolescent brain development and bone density.

The use of them this way is outright and flagrant child abuse.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Silhouette said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not just the boy or parents, doctors and psychologists are involved before hormones can be given.  You don't walk into your local CVS and pick them up off the aisle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Want to know something interesting about those hormone prescriptions for suppressing adolescence?  THAT USE IS OUTSIDE THE FDA APPROVED USE OF THOSE DRUGS.  And, therefore, their prescription for that use is ILLEGAL.  Any MD caught doing that (perhaps not in this administration but for sure a republican one) would have his licensed revoked so fast it would make his head spin.  The fact that they are being illegally prescribed to children, combined with the fact that they are also class #1 carcinogens, would mean that MD would be facing criminal prosecution and possible prison time for child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now see what you went and did? I was concentrating on different venues but you make a solid point about the MD! Something I will look further in to, thanks to you! So thank you! And if he is NOT giving such meds to the child knowingly....that means the parent is LYING to get the meds...and proceeding "helping" their child change how their bodies grow, without CPS knowing diddly squat.
> 
> "Where there is a will, is a way".
> 
> Link to your very astute comment, sent!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I read a link one of the Church of LGBT cultees posted here and went through the whole article.  It said that the use of hormones on children to suppress adolescence for purposes of "gender identity" is not an FDA approved use of the drug.  So doctors doing that are in violation of federal drug laws.  These artificial hormones are powerfully carcinogenic and interfere also with normal adolescent brain development and bone density.
> 
> The use of them this way is outright and flagrant child abuse.
Click to expand...

Is there an update about this poor boy? I look at the picture of those two wildebeests and how scared that kid looks....Made me want to jump through my screen and rip their hearts out of their chests! Demented deviant scum.


----------



## Gracie

Silhouette said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not just the boy or parents, doctors and psychologists are involved before hormones can be given.  You don't walk into your local CVS and pick them up off the aisle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Want to know something interesting about those hormone prescriptions for suppressing adolescence?  THAT USE IS OUTSIDE THE FDA APPROVED USE OF THOSE DRUGS.  And, therefore, their prescription for that use is ILLEGAL.  Any MD caught doing that (perhaps not in this administration but for sure a republican one) would have his licensed revoked so fast it would make his head spin.  The fact that they are being illegally prescribed to children, combined with the fact that they are also class #1 carcinogens, would mean that MD would be facing criminal prosecution and possible prison time for child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now see what you went and did? I was concentrating on different venues but you make a solid point about the MD! Something I will look further in to, thanks to you! So thank you! And if he is NOT giving such meds to the child knowingly....that means the parent is LYING to get the meds...and proceeding "helping" their child change how their bodies grow, without CPS knowing diddly squat.
> 
> "Where there is a will, is a way".
> 
> Link to your very astute comment, sent!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I read a link one of the Church of LGBT cultees posted here and went through the whole article.  It said that the use of hormones on children to suppress adolescence for purposes of "gender identity" is not an FDA approved use of the drug.  So doctors doing that are in violation of federal drug laws.  These artificial hormones are powerfully carcinogenic and interfere also with normal adolescent brain development and bone density.
> 
> The use of them this way is outright and flagrant child abuse.
Click to expand...

Really? Well, you ARE aware there is a poster right here at USMB that is doing the same thing, don't you? She is lesbian, with a wife, and she has posted in threads about how her son wants to be a girl and is on hormones to help him develop into a girl when he comes of age and can get his pecker whacked off. He isn't even 17 yet.

Do check out this parent's other threads if you want to gag.

Parenting Transgender Youth


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Gracie said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not just the boy or parents, doctors and psychologists are involved before hormones can be given.  You don't walk into your local CVS and pick them up off the aisle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Want to know something interesting about those hormone prescriptions for suppressing adolescence?  THAT USE IS OUTSIDE THE FDA APPROVED USE OF THOSE DRUGS.  And, therefore, their prescription for that use is ILLEGAL.  Any MD caught doing that (perhaps not in this administration but for sure a republican one) would have his licensed revoked so fast it would make his head spin.  The fact that they are being illegally prescribed to children, combined with the fact that they are also class #1 carcinogens, would mean that MD would be facing criminal prosecution and possible prison time for child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now see what you went and did? I was concentrating on different venues but you make a solid point about the MD! Something I will look further in to, thanks to you! So thank you! And if he is NOT giving such meds to the child knowingly....that means the parent is LYING to get the meds...and proceeding "helping" their child change how their bodies grow, without CPS knowing diddly squat.
> 
> "Where there is a will, is a way".
> 
> Link to your very astute comment, sent!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I read a link one of the Church of LGBT cultees posted here and went through the whole article.  It said that the use of hormones on children to suppress adolescence for purposes of "gender identity" is not an FDA approved use of the drug.  So doctors doing that are in violation of federal drug laws.  These artificial hormones are powerfully carcinogenic and interfere also with normal adolescent brain development and bone density.
> 
> The use of them this way is outright and flagrant child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Well, you ARE aware there is a poster right here at USMB that is doing the same thing, don't you? She is lesbian, with a wife, and she has posted in threads about how her son wants to be a girl and is on hormones to help him develop into a girl when he comes of age and can get his pecker whacked off.
Click to expand...

Who might that be?


----------



## Gracie

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not just the boy or parents, doctors and psychologists are involved before hormones can be given.  You don't walk into your local CVS and pick them up off the aisle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Want to know something interesting about those hormone prescriptions for suppressing adolescence?  THAT USE IS OUTSIDE THE FDA APPROVED USE OF THOSE DRUGS.  And, therefore, their prescription for that use is ILLEGAL.  Any MD caught doing that (perhaps not in this administration but for sure a republican one) would have his licensed revoked so fast it would make his head spin.  The fact that they are being illegally prescribed to children, combined with the fact that they are also class #1 carcinogens, would mean that MD would be facing criminal prosecution and possible prison time for child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now see what you went and did? I was concentrating on different venues but you make a solid point about the MD! Something I will look further in to, thanks to you! So thank you! And if he is NOT giving such meds to the child knowingly....that means the parent is LYING to get the meds...and proceeding "helping" their child change how their bodies grow, without CPS knowing diddly squat.
> 
> "Where there is a will, is a way".
> 
> Link to your very astute comment, sent!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I read a link one of the Church of LGBT cultees posted here and went through the whole article.  It said that the use of hormones on children to suppress adolescence for purposes of "gender identity" is not an FDA approved use of the drug.  So doctors doing that are in violation of federal drug laws.  These artificial hormones are powerfully carcinogenic and interfere also with normal adolescent brain development and bone density.
> 
> The use of them this way is outright and flagrant child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Well, you ARE aware there is a poster right here at USMB that is doing the same thing, don't you? She is lesbian, with a wife, and she has posted in threads about how her son wants to be a girl and is on hormones to help him develop into a girl when he comes of age and can get his pecker whacked off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who might that be?
Click to expand...



Parenting Transgender Youth

Just one of MANY such threads where she seeks approval for what she is doing and when  opposite opinions are given to what she is doing..she reports you to staff. That's ok though. I've been doing a shitload of reporting myself..but it isn't to staff.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Gracie said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not just the boy or parents, doctors and psychologists are involved before hormones can be given.  You don't walk into your local CVS and pick them up off the aisle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Want to know something interesting about those hormone prescriptions for suppressing adolescence?  THAT USE IS OUTSIDE THE FDA APPROVED USE OF THOSE DRUGS.  And, therefore, their prescription for that use is ILLEGAL.  Any MD caught doing that (perhaps not in this administration but for sure a republican one) would have his licensed revoked so fast it would make his head spin.  The fact that they are being illegally prescribed to children, combined with the fact that they are also class #1 carcinogens, would mean that MD would be facing criminal prosecution and possible prison time for child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now see what you went and did? I was concentrating on different venues but you make a solid point about the MD! Something I will look further in to, thanks to you! So thank you! And if he is NOT giving such meds to the child knowingly....that means the parent is LYING to get the meds...and proceeding "helping" their child change how their bodies grow, without CPS knowing diddly squat.
> 
> "Where there is a will, is a way".
> 
> Link to your very astute comment, sent!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I read a link one of the Church of LGBT cultees posted here and went through the whole article.  It said that the use of hormones on children to suppress adolescence for purposes of "gender identity" is not an FDA approved use of the drug.  So doctors doing that are in violation of federal drug laws.  These artificial hormones are powerfully carcinogenic and interfere also with normal adolescent brain development and bone density.
> 
> The use of them this way is outright and flagrant child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Well, you ARE aware there is a poster right here at USMB that is doing the same thing, don't you? She is lesbian, with a wife, and she has posted in threads about how her son wants to be a girl and is on hormones to help him develop into a girl when he comes of age and can get his pecker whacked off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who might that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Parenting Transgender Youth
> 
> Just one of MANY such threads where she seeks approval for what she is doing and when  opposite opinions are given to what she is doing..she reports you to staff. That's ok though. I've been doing a shitload of reporting myself..but it isn't to staff.
Click to expand...

That woman is sick.


----------



## Silhouette

Gracie said:


> Parenting Transgender Youth
> 
> Just one of MANY such threads where she seeks approval for what she is doing and when  opposite opinions are given to what she is doing..she reports you to staff. That's ok though. I've been doing a shitload of reporting myself..but it isn't to staff.



Good, then the news that the FDA has not approved hormones to artificially suppress adolescence in children will help those reports.  Child abuse is something all of us are not merely urged to report, we are legally-mandated to report it.  If doctors are drugging children illegally, there should be a sting operation, a very public trial and nice looonnnng prison sentences with Bubba, their cell mate.  Maybe he'll require they have a "sex change" to help accommodate his tastes in a cell mate?


----------



## Gracie

Wanna see more of her sickness? Do a search here via the search box and type her name in there. A wealth of info.

See...I am not supposed to speak out against this. Wrong.

Being an animal person against animal abuse, f I see a guy in a field fucking a sheep and the sheep is tied and at his mercy while bleeting helplessly....am I to just drive by because it's "none of my business"? Oh hayell no. What he is doing is illegal. And it is animal abuse. You can take it to the bank that if I cannot stop the guy, or even stop him from doing it in his private barn on his private land although still illegal, I AM going to report it and let those in charge of such things take care of it on their end. Fact.
And I can't help it if the stupid guy fucking the sheep is putting up signs everywhere that say "Watch Sheep Fucking" for all to see or announcing what he does on social media sites, now can I? Dumb fuck deserves to be busted for being a tard and for being an animal abuser.

Dig what I'm sayin'?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parenting Transgender Youth
> 
> Just one of MANY such threads where she seeks approval for what she is doing and when  opposite opinions are given to what she is doing..she reports you to staff. That's ok though. I've been doing a shitload of reporting myself..but it isn't to staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, then the news that the FDA has not approved hormones to artificially suppress adolescence in children will help those reports.
Click to expand...


Which has little relevance to the prescription of these drugs to suppress puberty in transgender youth. Especially with the Endrocrine Society making this recomendation:



> 2.1. We recommend that adolescents who fulfill eligibility and readiness criteria for gender reassignment initially undergo treatment to suppress pubertal development.
> 
> http://press.endocrine.org/doi/full/10.1210/jc.2009-0345



Which is why transgender adolescents and their doctors can usually get these drugs proscribed to suppress puberty. 



> Child abuse is something all of us are not merely urged to report, we are legally-mandated to report it.  If doctors are drugging children illegally, there should be a sting operation, a very public trial and nice looonnnng prison sentences with Bubba, their cell mate.  Maybe he'll require they have a "sex change" to help accommodate his tastes in a cell mate?



You've called same sex parenting 'child abuse' because it denies a child of a mother or a father. But give yourself as a single mother a pass.....despite depriving your children of a father. Making it clear that even you don't buy your standards of child abuse.

And the law certainly has no use for them.


----------



## Tilly

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parenting Transgender Youth
> 
> Just one of MANY such threads where she seeks approval for what she is doing and when  opposite opinions are given to what she is doing..she reports you to staff. That's ok though. I've been doing a shitload of reporting myself..but it isn't to staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, then the news that the FDA has not approved hormones to artificially suppress adolescence in children will help those reports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which has little relevance to the prescription of these drugs to suppress puberty in transgender youth. Especially with the Endrocrine Society making this recomendation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.1. We recommend that adolescents who fulfill eligibility and readiness criteria for gender reassignment initially undergo treatment to suppress pubertal development.
> 
> http://press.endocrine.org/doi/full/10.1210/jc.2009-0345
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why transgender adolescents and their doctors can usually get these drugs proscribed to suppress puberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child abuse is something all of us are not merely urged to report, we are legally-mandated to report it.  If doctors are drugging children illegally, there should be a sting operation, a very public trial and nice looonnnng prison sentences with Bubba, their cell mate.  Maybe he'll require they have a "sex change" to help accommodate his tastes in a cell mate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've called same sex parenting 'child abuse' because it denies a child of a mother or a father. But give yourself as a single mother a pass.....despite depriving your children of a father. Making it clear that even you don't buy your standards of child abuse.
> 
> And the law certainly has no use for them.
Click to expand...

Do you know what proscribed means?


----------



## Skylar

Tilly said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parenting Transgender Youth
> 
> Just one of MANY such threads where she seeks approval for what she is doing and when  opposite opinions are given to what she is doing..she reports you to staff. That's ok though. I've been doing a shitload of reporting myself..but it isn't to staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, then the news that the FDA has not approved hormones to artificially suppress adolescence in children will help those reports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which has little relevance to the prescription of these drugs to suppress puberty in transgender youth. Especially with the Endrocrine Society making this recomendation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.1. We recommend that adolescents who fulfill eligibility and readiness criteria for gender reassignment initially undergo treatment to suppress pubertal development.
> 
> http://press.endocrine.org/doi/full/10.1210/jc.2009-0345
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why transgender adolescents and their doctors can usually get these drugs proscribed to suppress puberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child abuse is something all of us are not merely urged to report, we are legally-mandated to report it.  If doctors are drugging children illegally, there should be a sting operation, a very public trial and nice looonnnng prison sentences with Bubba, their cell mate.  Maybe he'll require they have a "sex change" to help accommodate his tastes in a cell mate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've called same sex parenting 'child abuse' because it denies a child of a mother or a father. But give yourself as a single mother a pass.....despite depriving your children of a father. Making it clear that even you don't buy your standards of child abuse.
> 
> And the law certainly has no use for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what proscribed means?
Click to expand...


Yup. Do you know what 'get to the point' means? Because if you do, you might want to.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Purposely adopting a child to a Butthole Explorer couple or a Snail-Trail-Faced couple.... over giving that child a home with a father and mother..
.. IS child abuse.


----------



## Skylar

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Purposely adopting a child to a Butthole Explorer couple or a Snail-Trail-Faced couple.... over giving that child a home with a father and mother..
> .. IS child abuse.



Why? Abuse involves significant, intentional inflict of harm.

Um, so what abuse are you referring to? And wouldn't single motherhood meet the exact same imaginary standards of 'child abuse'?  

If not, why not?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Skylar said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purposely adopting a child to a Butthole Explorer couple or a Snail-Trail-Faced couple.... over giving that child a home with a father and mother..
> .. IS child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Abuse involves significant, intentional inflict of harm.
> 
> Um, so what abuse are you referring to? And wouldn't single motherhood meet the exact same imaginary standards of 'child abuse'?
> 
> If not, why not?
Click to expand...

Mental abuse. A child is not the state's guinea pig to see how well two sodomites or two bull daggers can raise children. I've known people raised by fags and dykes..they are very dysfunctional, every last one of them. And all of them have said they feel like they were cheated out of a mother or father.

All this happy dappy shit you hear about it is pretty much 100% false.


----------



## Tilly

Skylar said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parenting Transgender Youth
> 
> Just one of MANY such threads where she seeks approval for what she is doing and when  opposite opinions are given to what she is doing..she reports you to staff. That's ok though. I've been doing a shitload of reporting myself..but it isn't to staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, then the news that the FDA has not approved hormones to artificially suppress adolescence in children will help those reports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which has little relevance to the prescription of these drugs to suppress puberty in transgender youth. Especially with the Endrocrine Society making this recomendation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.1. We recommend that adolescents who fulfill eligibility and readiness criteria for gender reassignment initially undergo treatment to suppress pubertal development.
> 
> http://press.endocrine.org/doi/full/10.1210/jc.2009-0345
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why transgender adolescents and their doctors can usually get these drugs proscribed to suppress puberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child abuse is something all of us are not merely urged to report, we are legally-mandated to report it.  If doctors are drugging children illegally, there should be a sting operation, a very public trial and nice looonnnng prison sentences with Bubba, their cell mate.  Maybe he'll require they have a "sex change" to help accommodate his tastes in a cell mate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've called same sex parenting 'child abuse' because it denies a child of a mother or a father. But give yourself as a single mother a pass.....despite depriving your children of a father. Making it clear that even you don't buy your standards of child abuse.
> 
> And the law certainly has no use for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what proscribed means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Do you know what 'get to the point' means? Because if you do, you might want to.
Click to expand...

So why did you use it erroneously?


----------



## Skylar

Tilly said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parenting Transgender Youth
> 
> Just one of MANY such threads where she seeks approval for what she is doing and when  opposite opinions are given to what she is doing..she reports you to staff. That's ok though. I've been doing a shitload of reporting myself..but it isn't to staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, then the news that the FDA has not approved hormones to artificially suppress adolescence in children will help those reports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which has little relevance to the prescription of these drugs to suppress puberty in transgender youth. Especially with the Endrocrine Society making this recomendation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.1. We recommend that adolescents who fulfill eligibility and readiness criteria for gender reassignment initially undergo treatment to suppress pubertal development.
> 
> http://press.endocrine.org/doi/full/10.1210/jc.2009-0345
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why transgender adolescents and their doctors can usually get these drugs proscribed to suppress puberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child abuse is something all of us are not merely urged to report, we are legally-mandated to report it.  If doctors are drugging children illegally, there should be a sting operation, a very public trial and nice looonnnng prison sentences with Bubba, their cell mate.  Maybe he'll require they have a "sex change" to help accommodate his tastes in a cell mate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've called same sex parenting 'child abuse' because it denies a child of a mother or a father. But give yourself as a single mother a pass.....despite depriving your children of a father. Making it clear that even you don't buy your standards of child abuse.
> 
> And the law certainly has no use for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what proscribed means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Do you know what 'get to the point' means? Because if you do, you might want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did you use it erroneously?
Click to expand...


A one letter hiccup on spell check, I guess.  If you didn't follow that I was referrring to prescirptions, then please reread this sentence to help alleviate any confusion.



			
				Skylar said:
			
		

> "Which has little relevance to the *prescription* of these drugs to suppress puberty in transgender youth. Especially with the Endrocrine Society making this recommendation:"



Are you clear that we're talking about prescriptions now?


----------



## Skylar

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purposely adopting a child to a Butthole Explorer couple or a Snail-Trail-Faced couple.... over giving that child a home with a father and mother..
> .. IS child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Abuse involves significant, intentional inflict of harm.
> 
> Um, so what abuse are you referring to? And wouldn't single motherhood meet the exact same imaginary standards of 'child abuse'?
> 
> If not, why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental abuse.
Click to expand...


Says who? Let me guess......you citing you, pretending you kinow what the fuck you're talking about?

Like when you ignored the  American Psychiatric Association AND the Diagnostic and Stastical Manual of Mental Disorders on whether or not gender dysphoria  was a mental disorders? And ignored your OWN SOURCE, the APA and the DSM on whether homosexuality was a mental disorder.

As an aside, have you ever heard of 'confirmation bias'. Because you're living it. 



> A child is not the state's guinea pig to see how well two sodomites or two bull daggers can raise children.



What possible relevance would sexual preference have with their suitability as parents?

And where is the abuse?



> I've known people raised by fags and dykes..they are very dysfunctional, every last one of them. And all of them have said they feel like they were cheated out of a mother or father.



Prove it.

Oh, and I noticed you just straight up fled from my question about why single motherhood wouldn't meet your imaginary standards of 'child abuse'. Apparently even you don't have much use for your own standards.


----------



## Tilly

Skylar said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, then the news that the FDA has not approved hormones to artificially suppress adolescence in children will help those reports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has little relevance to the prescription of these drugs to suppress puberty in transgender youth. Especially with the Endrocrine Society making this recomendation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.1. We recommend that adolescents who fulfill eligibility and readiness criteria for gender reassignment initially undergo treatment to suppress pubertal development.
> 
> http://press.endocrine.org/doi/full/10.1210/jc.2009-0345
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why transgender adolescents and their doctors can usually get these drugs proscribed to suppress puberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child abuse is something all of us are not merely urged to report, we are legally-mandated to report it.  If doctors are drugging children illegally, there should be a sting operation, a very public trial and nice looonnnng prison sentences with Bubba, their cell mate.  Maybe he'll require they have a "sex change" to help accommodate his tastes in a cell mate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've called same sex parenting 'child abuse' because it denies a child of a mother or a father. But give yourself as a single mother a pass.....despite depriving your children of a father. Making it clear that even you don't buy your standards of child abuse.
> 
> And the law certainly has no use for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what proscribed means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Do you know what 'get to the point' means? Because if you do, you might want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did you use it erroneously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A one letter hiccup on spell check, I guess.  If you didn't follow that I was referrring to prescirptions, then please reread this sentence to help alleviate any confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Which has little relevance to the *prescription* of these drugs to suppress puberty in transgender youth. Especially with the Endrocrine Society making this recommendation:"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you clear that we're talking about prescriptions now?
Click to expand...

Of course, that's why I wondered why you used a word that means the opposite of what you were looking for. Silly Sky.


----------



## Skylar

Tilly said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which has little relevance to the prescription of these drugs to suppress puberty in transgender youth. Especially with the Endrocrine Society making this recomendation:
> 
> Which is why transgender adolescents and their doctors can usually get these drugs proscribed to suppress puberty.
> 
> You've called same sex parenting 'child abuse' because it denies a child of a mother or a father. But give yourself as a single mother a pass.....despite depriving your children of a father. Making it clear that even you don't buy your standards of child abuse.
> 
> And the law certainly has no use for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what proscribed means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Do you know what 'get to the point' means? Because if you do, you might want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did you use it erroneously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A one letter hiccup on spell check, I guess.  If you didn't follow that I was referrring to prescirptions, then please reread this sentence to help alleviate any confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Which has little relevance to the *prescription* of these drugs to suppress puberty in transgender youth. Especially with the Endrocrine Society making this recommendation:"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you clear that we're talking about prescriptions now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, that's why I wondered why you used a word that means the opposite of what you were looking for. Silly Sky.
Click to expand...


Then beyond a 1 letter spell checking hiccup.....do you have anything relevant to add to the topic?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Skylar said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purposely adopting a child to a Butthole Explorer couple or a Snail-Trail-Faced couple.... over giving that child a home with a father and mother..
> .. IS child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Abuse involves significant, intentional inflict of harm.
> 
> Um, so what abuse are you referring to? And wouldn't single motherhood meet the exact same imaginary standards of 'child abuse'?
> 
> If not, why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? Let me guess......you citing you, pretending you kinow what the fuck you're talking about?
> 
> Like when you ignored your own source AND the American Psychiatric Association AND the Diagnostic and Stastical Manual of Mental Disorders on whether or not gender dysphoria and homosexuality were mental disorders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A child is not the state's guinea pig to see how well two sodomites or two bull daggers can raise children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What possible relevance would sexual preference have with their suitability as parents?
> 
> And where is the abuse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've known people raised by fags and dykes..they are very dysfunctional, every last one of them. And all of them have said they feel like they were cheated out of a mother or father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Oh, and I noticed you just straight up fled from my question about why single motherhood wouldn't meet your imaginary standards of 'child abuse'. Apparently even you don't have much use for your own standards.
Click to expand...

Screw the APA, they've been taken over by LGBT activists. They're opinion on this matter is worth less than a Mexican food stamp.

"
NEWSHOMOSEXUALITYMon Jun 4, 2012 - 7:39 pm EST

*Former president of APA says organization controlled by ‘gay rights’ movement*
Matthew Cullinan Hoffman



Gay Marriage , Homosexuality ,Nicholas Cummings

June 6, 2012 (LifeSiteNews.com) - A former president of the American Psychological Association (APA), who also introduced the motion to declassify homosexuality as a mental illness in 1975, says that the APA has been taken over by “ultraliberals” beholden to the “gay rights movement,” who refuse to allow an open debate on reparative therapy for homosexuality.

Dr. Nicholas Cummings was President of the APA from 1979 to 1980, and also served as a member of the organization’s Council of Representatives. He served for years as Chief of Mental Health with the Kaiser-Permanente Health Maintenance Organization, and is the author of the book “Destructive Trends in Mental Health: The Well-Intentioned Path to Harm.”

In an interview with representatives of the National Association for Research and Therapy of Homosexuality (NARTH) in late April, Cummings said that the organization’s problems began with the rejection of the Leona Tyler Principle, which required that all public positions of the APA be supported by scientific evidence.

The APA “started changing pretty drastically by the late 1980s,” said Cummings.  “By the mid 1990s, the Leona Tyler principle was absolutely forgotten, that political stances seemed to override any scientific results. Cherry-picking results became the mode. The gay rights movement sort of captured the APA.”

Cummings says that the movement for “diversity” in the APA, which he endorsed, had resulted in a lack of diversity regarding heterosexuals.

“If I had to choose now, I would see a need to form an organization that would recruit straight white males, which are underrepresented today in the APA,” he said.

Cummings says that he personally is not in opposition to the homosexual movement, including gay “marriage,” pointing out that he was the author of the motion to strike homosexuality from the APA’s list of mental illnesses. However, he is distressed at the loss of scientific objectivity at the organization."


Former president of APA says organization controlled by ‘gay rights’ movement


----------



## Skylar

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purposely adopting a child to a Butthole Explorer couple or a Snail-Trail-Faced couple.... over giving that child a home with a father and mother..
> .. IS child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Abuse involves significant, intentional inflict of harm.
> 
> Um, so what abuse are you referring to? And wouldn't single motherhood meet the exact same imaginary standards of 'child abuse'?
> 
> If not, why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? Let me guess......you citing you, pretending you kinow what the fuck you're talking about?
> 
> Like when you ignored your own source AND the American Psychiatric Association AND the Diagnostic and Stastical Manual of Mental Disorders on whether or not gender dysphoria and homosexuality were mental disorders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A child is not the state's guinea pig to see how well two sodomites or two bull daggers can raise children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What possible relevance would sexual preference have with their suitability as parents?
> 
> And where is the abuse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've known people raised by fags and dykes..they are very dysfunctional, every last one of them. And all of them have said they feel like they were cheated out of a mother or father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Oh, and I noticed you just straight up fled from my question about why single motherhood wouldn't meet your imaginary standards of 'child abuse'. Apparently even you don't have much use for your own standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screw the APA, they've been taken over by LGBT activists. They're opinion on this matter is worth less than a Mexican food stamp.
> 
> "
> NEWSHOMOSEXUALITYMon Jun 4, 2012 - 7:39 pm EST
> 
> *Former president of APA says organization controlled by ‘gay rights’ movement*
> Matthew Cullinan Hoffman
> 
> 
> Gay Marriage , Homosexuality ,Nicholas Cummings
> 
> June 6, 2012 (LifeSiteNews.com) - A former president of the American Psychological Association (APA), who also introduced the motion to declassify homosexuality as a mental illness in 1975, says that the APA has been taken over by “ultraliberals” beholden to the “gay rights movement,” who refuse to allow an open debate on reparative therapy for homosexuality.
> 
> Dr. Nicholas Cummings was President of the APA from 1979 to 1980, and also served as a member of the organization’s Council of Representatives. He served for years as Chief of Mental Health with the Kaiser-Permanente Health Maintenance Organization, and is the author of the book “Destructive Trends in Mental Health: The Well-Intentioned Path to Harm.”
> 
> In an interview with representatives of the National Association for Research and Therapy of Homosexuality (NARTH) in late April, Cummings said that the organization’s problems began with the rejection of the Leona Tyler Principle, which required that all public positions of the APA be supported by scientific evidence.
> 
> The APA “started changing pretty drastically by the late 1980s,” said Cummings.  “By the mid 1990s, the Leona Tyler principle was absolutely forgotten, that political stances seemed to override any scientific results. Cherry-picking results became the mode. The gay rights movement sort of captured the APA.”
> 
> Cummings says that the movement for “diversity” in the APA, which he endorsed, had resulted in a lack of diversity regarding heterosexuals.
> 
> “If I had to choose now, I would see a need to form an organization that would recruit straight white males, which are underrepresented today in the APA,” he said.
> 
> Cummings says that he personally is not in opposition to the homosexual movement, including gay “marriage,” pointing out that he was the author of the motion to strike homosexuality from the APA’s list of mental illnesses. However, he is distressed at the loss of scientific objectivity at the organization."
Click to expand...



You do realize that Dr. Nicholas Cummings contradicts you on homosexuality being a mental disorder, yes?

*You're literally ignoring your own source on the topic of the APA and mental disorders. *

And of course, the APA has 36,000 members. Why would I ignore 36,000 mental health professionals and instead believe just 1? 1 that even YOU ignore on the very topic you've cited him on.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Skylar said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purposely adopting a child to a Butthole Explorer couple or a Snail-Trail-Faced couple.... over giving that child a home with a father and mother..
> .. IS child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Abuse involves significant, intentional inflict of harm.
> 
> Um, so what abuse are you referring to? And wouldn't single motherhood meet the exact same imaginary standards of 'child abuse'?
> 
> If not, why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? Let me guess......you citing you, pretending you kinow what the fuck you're talking about?
> 
> Like when you ignored your own source AND the American Psychiatric Association AND the Diagnostic and Stastical Manual of Mental Disorders on whether or not gender dysphoria and homosexuality were mental disorders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A child is not the state's guinea pig to see how well two sodomites or two bull daggers can raise children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What possible relevance would sexual preference have with their suitability as parents?
> 
> And where is the abuse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've known people raised by fags and dykes..they are very dysfunctional, every last one of them. And all of them have said they feel like they were cheated out of a mother or father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Oh, and I noticed you just straight up fled from my question about why single motherhood wouldn't meet your imaginary standards of 'child abuse'. Apparently even you don't have much use for your own standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screw the APA, they've been taken over by LGBT activists. They're opinion on this matter is worth less than a Mexican food stamp.
> 
> "
> NEWSHOMOSEXUALITYMon Jun 4, 2012 - 7:39 pm EST
> 
> *Former president of APA says organization controlled by ‘gay rights’ movement*
> Matthew Cullinan Hoffman
> Gay Marriage , Homosexuality ,Nicholas Cummings
> 
> June 6, 2012 (LifeSiteNews.com) - A former president of the American Psychological Association (APA), who also introduced the motion to declassify homosexuality as a mental illness in 1975, says that the APA has been taken over by “ultraliberals” beholden to the “gay rights movement,” who refuse to allow an open debate on reparative therapy for homosexuality.
> 
> Dr. Nicholas Cummings was President of the APA from 1979 to 1980, and also served as a member of the organization’s Council of Representatives. He served for years as Chief of Mental Health with the Kaiser-Permanente Health Maintenance Organization, and is the author of the book “Destructive Trends in Mental Health: The Well-Intentioned Path to Harm.”
> 
> In an interview with representatives of the National Association for Research and Therapy of Homosexuality (NARTH) in late April, Cummings said that the organization’s problems began with the rejection of the Leona Tyler Principle, which required that all public positions of the APA be supported by scientific evidence.
> 
> The APA “started changing pretty drastically by the late 1980s,” said Cummings.  “By the mid 1990s, the Leona Tyler principle was absolutely forgotten, that political stances seemed to override any scientific results. Cherry-picking results became the mode. The gay rights movement sort of captured the APA.”
> 
> Cummings says that the movement for “diversity” in the APA, which he endorsed, had resulted in a lack of diversity regarding heterosexuals.
> 
> “If I had to choose now, I would see a need to form an organization that would recruit straight white males, which are underrepresented today in the APA,” he said.
> 
> Cummings says that he personally is not in opposition to the homosexual movement, including gay “marriage,” pointing out that he was the author of the motion to strike homosexuality from the APA’s list of mental illnesses. However, he is distressed at the loss of scientific objectivity at the organization."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that Dr. Nicholas Cummings contradicts you on homosexuality being a mental disorder, yes?
> 
> *You're literally ignoring your own source on the topic of the APA and mental disorders. *
> 
> And of course, the APA has 36,000 members. Why would I ignore 36,000 mental health professionals and instead believe just 1? 1 that even YOU ignore on the very topic you've cited him on.
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter, he proves that most of this "gay science" crap is politically driven bullshit. And that's the point of me posting it.

Quit trying to change the subject.


----------



## Skylar

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Abuse involves significant, intentional inflict of harm.
> 
> Um, so what abuse are you referring to? And wouldn't single motherhood meet the exact same imaginary standards of 'child abuse'?
> 
> If not, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> Mental abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? Let me guess......you citing you, pretending you kinow what the fuck you're talking about?
> 
> Like when you ignored your own source AND the American Psychiatric Association AND the Diagnostic and Stastical Manual of Mental Disorders on whether or not gender dysphoria and homosexuality were mental disorders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A child is not the state's guinea pig to see how well two sodomites or two bull daggers can raise children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What possible relevance would sexual preference have with their suitability as parents?
> 
> And where is the abuse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've known people raised by fags and dykes..they are very dysfunctional, every last one of them. And all of them have said they feel like they were cheated out of a mother or father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Oh, and I noticed you just straight up fled from my question about why single motherhood wouldn't meet your imaginary standards of 'child abuse'. Apparently even you don't have much use for your own standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screw the APA, they've been taken over by LGBT activists. They're opinion on this matter is worth less than a Mexican food stamp.
> 
> "
> NEWSHOMOSEXUALITYMon Jun 4, 2012 - 7:39 pm EST
> 
> *Former president of APA says organization controlled by ‘gay rights’ movement*
> Matthew Cullinan Hoffman
> Gay Marriage , Homosexuality ,Nicholas Cummings
> 
> June 6, 2012 (LifeSiteNews.com) - A former president of the American Psychological Association (APA), who also introduced the motion to declassify homosexuality as a mental illness in 1975, says that the APA has been taken over by “ultraliberals” beholden to the “gay rights movement,” who refuse to allow an open debate on reparative therapy for homosexuality.
> 
> Dr. Nicholas Cummings was President of the APA from 1979 to 1980, and also served as a member of the organization’s Council of Representatives. He served for years as Chief of Mental Health with the Kaiser-Permanente Health Maintenance Organization, and is the author of the book “Destructive Trends in Mental Health: The Well-Intentioned Path to Harm.”
> 
> In an interview with representatives of the National Association for Research and Therapy of Homosexuality (NARTH) in late April, Cummings said that the organization’s problems began with the rejection of the Leona Tyler Principle, which required that all public positions of the APA be supported by scientific evidence.
> 
> The APA “started changing pretty drastically by the late 1980s,” said Cummings.  “By the mid 1990s, the Leona Tyler principle was absolutely forgotten, that political stances seemed to override any scientific results. Cherry-picking results became the mode. The gay rights movement sort of captured the APA.”
> 
> Cummings says that the movement for “diversity” in the APA, which he endorsed, had resulted in a lack of diversity regarding heterosexuals.
> 
> “If I had to choose now, I would see a need to form an organization that would recruit straight white males, which are underrepresented today in the APA,” he said.
> 
> Cummings says that he personally is not in opposition to the homosexual movement, including gay “marriage,” pointing out that he was the author of the motion to strike homosexuality from the APA’s list of mental illnesses. However, he is distressed at the loss of scientific objectivity at the organization."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that Dr. Nicholas Cummings contradicts you on homosexuality being a mental disorder, yes?
> 
> *You're literally ignoring your own source on the topic of the APA and mental disorders. *
> 
> And of course, the APA has 36,000 members. Why would I ignore 36,000 mental health professionals and instead believe just 1? 1 that even YOU ignore on the very topic you've cited him on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter, he proves that most of this "gay science" crap is politically driven bullshit. And that's the point of me posting it.
Click to expand...


It totally matters.* As it demonstrates that you don't consider Dr. Nicholas Cummings to be a reliable source on the very topic we're discussing.  *You ignore him on issues of the APA and their classification of mental disorders.

So why would I ignore 36,000 mental health professionals in favor of one man _that even you ignore?_


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Skylar said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mental abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says who? Let me guess......you citing you, pretending you kinow what the fuck you're talking about?
> 
> Like when you ignored your own source AND the American Psychiatric Association AND the Diagnostic and Stastical Manual of Mental Disorders on whether or not gender dysphoria and homosexuality were mental disorders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A child is not the state's guinea pig to see how well two sodomites or two bull daggers can raise children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What possible relevance would sexual preference have with their suitability as parents?
> 
> And where is the abuse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've known people raised by fags and dykes..they are very dysfunctional, every last one of them. And all of them have said they feel like they were cheated out of a mother or father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Oh, and I noticed you just straight up fled from my question about why single motherhood wouldn't meet your imaginary standards of 'child abuse'. Apparently even you don't have much use for your own standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screw the APA, they've been taken over by LGBT activists. They're opinion on this matter is worth less than a Mexican food stamp.
> 
> "
> NEWSHOMOSEXUALITYMon Jun 4, 2012 - 7:39 pm EST
> 
> *Former president of APA says organization controlled by ‘gay rights’ movement*
> Matthew Cullinan Hoffman
> Gay Marriage , Homosexuality ,Nicholas Cummings
> 
> June 6, 2012 (LifeSiteNews.com) - A former president of the American Psychological Association (APA), who also introduced the motion to declassify homosexuality as a mental illness in 1975, says that the APA has been taken over by “ultraliberals” beholden to the “gay rights movement,” who refuse to allow an open debate on reparative therapy for homosexuality.
> 
> Dr. Nicholas Cummings was President of the APA from 1979 to 1980, and also served as a member of the organization’s Council of Representatives. He served for years as Chief of Mental Health with the Kaiser-Permanente Health Maintenance Organization, and is the author of the book “Destructive Trends in Mental Health: The Well-Intentioned Path to Harm.”
> 
> In an interview with representatives of the National Association for Research and Therapy of Homosexuality (NARTH) in late April, Cummings said that the organization’s problems began with the rejection of the Leona Tyler Principle, which required that all public positions of the APA be supported by scientific evidence.
> 
> The APA “started changing pretty drastically by the late 1980s,” said Cummings.  “By the mid 1990s, the Leona Tyler principle was absolutely forgotten, that political stances seemed to override any scientific results. Cherry-picking results became the mode. The gay rights movement sort of captured the APA.”
> 
> Cummings says that the movement for “diversity” in the APA, which he endorsed, had resulted in a lack of diversity regarding heterosexuals.
> 
> “If I had to choose now, I would see a need to form an organization that would recruit straight white males, which are underrepresented today in the APA,” he said.
> 
> Cummings says that he personally is not in opposition to the homosexual movement, including gay “marriage,” pointing out that he was the author of the motion to strike homosexuality from the APA’s list of mental illnesses. However, he is distressed at the loss of scientific objectivity at the organization."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that Dr. Nicholas Cummings contradicts you on homosexuality being a mental disorder, yes?
> 
> *You're literally ignoring your own source on the topic of the APA and mental disorders. *
> 
> And of course, the APA has 36,000 members. Why would I ignore 36,000 mental health professionals and instead believe just 1? 1 that even YOU ignore on the very topic you've cited him on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter, he proves that most of this "gay science" crap is politically driven bullshit. And that's the point of me posting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It totally matters.* As it demonstrates that you don't consider Dr. Nicholas Cummings to be a reliable source on the very topic we're discussing.  *You ignore him on issues of the APA and their classification of mental disorders.
> 
> So why would I ignore 36,000 mental health professionals in favor of one man _that even you ignore?_
Click to expand...

I don't have to agree with him on everything, you idiot. I believe him when he says the APA has been taken over by left wing lunatic LGBT activists who do not believe in objective research. We don't have to see eye to eye on every issue in order for me to take him at his word. You should be taking his word even more so... Because he is closer to you on faggotry than he to my stances on it.

So are you saying he is a liar?


----------



## Skylar

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says who? Let me guess......you citing you, pretending you kinow what the fuck you're talking about?
> 
> Like when you ignored your own source AND the American Psychiatric Association AND the Diagnostic and Stastical Manual of Mental Disorders on whether or not gender dysphoria and homosexuality were mental disorders?
> 
> What possible relevance would sexual preference have with their suitability as parents?
> 
> And where is the abuse?
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Oh, and I noticed you just straight up fled from my question about why single motherhood wouldn't meet your imaginary standards of 'child abuse'. Apparently even you don't have much use for your own standards.
> 
> 
> 
> Screw the APA, they've been taken over by LGBT activists. They're opinion on this matter is worth less than a Mexican food stamp.
> 
> "
> NEWSHOMOSEXUALITYMon Jun 4, 2012 - 7:39 pm EST
> 
> *Former president of APA says organization controlled by ‘gay rights’ movement*
> Matthew Cullinan Hoffman
> Gay Marriage , Homosexuality ,Nicholas Cummings
> 
> June 6, 2012 (LifeSiteNews.com) - A former president of the American Psychological Association (APA), who also introduced the motion to declassify homosexuality as a mental illness in 1975, says that the APA has been taken over by “ultraliberals” beholden to the “gay rights movement,” who refuse to allow an open debate on reparative therapy for homosexuality.
> 
> Dr. Nicholas Cummings was President of the APA from 1979 to 1980, and also served as a member of the organization’s Council of Representatives. He served for years as Chief of Mental Health with the Kaiser-Permanente Health Maintenance Organization, and is the author of the book “Destructive Trends in Mental Health: The Well-Intentioned Path to Harm.”
> 
> In an interview with representatives of the National Association for Research and Therapy of Homosexuality (NARTH) in late April, Cummings said that the organization’s problems began with the rejection of the Leona Tyler Principle, which required that all public positions of the APA be supported by scientific evidence.
> 
> The APA “started changing pretty drastically by the late 1980s,” said Cummings.  “By the mid 1990s, the Leona Tyler principle was absolutely forgotten, that political stances seemed to override any scientific results. Cherry-picking results became the mode. The gay rights movement sort of captured the APA.”
> 
> Cummings says that the movement for “diversity” in the APA, which he endorsed, had resulted in a lack of diversity regarding heterosexuals.
> 
> “If I had to choose now, I would see a need to form an organization that would recruit straight white males, which are underrepresented today in the APA,” he said.
> 
> Cummings says that he personally is not in opposition to the homosexual movement, including gay “marriage,” pointing out that he was the author of the motion to strike homosexuality from the APA’s list of mental illnesses. However, he is distressed at the loss of scientific objectivity at the organization."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that Dr. Nicholas Cummings contradicts you on homosexuality being a mental disorder, yes?
> 
> *You're literally ignoring your own source on the topic of the APA and mental disorders. *
> 
> And of course, the APA has 36,000 members. Why would I ignore 36,000 mental health professionals and instead believe just 1? 1 that even YOU ignore on the very topic you've cited him on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter, he proves that most of this "gay science" crap is politically driven bullshit. And that's the point of me posting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It totally matters.* As it demonstrates that you don't consider Dr. Nicholas Cummings to be a reliable source on the very topic we're discussing.  *You ignore him on issues of the APA and their classification of mental disorders.
> 
> So why would I ignore 36,000 mental health professionals in favor of one man _that even you ignore?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to agree with him on everything, you idiot.
Click to expand...


You're ignoring him on the very issue you're citing.....*.the APA and the designation of mental disorders. *

If he can't be trusted to give us accurate information on the APA and the designation of mental disorders.....why are you citing him on the APA and the designation of mental disorders?

Especially when 36,000 mental healthcare professionals and the Diagnostic and Stastical Manual of Mental Disorders contradict him?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Skylar said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw the APA, they've been taken over by LGBT activists. They're opinion on this matter is worth less than a Mexican food stamp.
> 
> "
> NEWSHOMOSEXUALITYMon Jun 4, 2012 - 7:39 pm EST
> 
> *Former president of APA says organization controlled by ‘gay rights’ movement*
> Matthew Cullinan Hoffman
> Gay Marriage , Homosexuality ,Nicholas Cummings
> 
> June 6, 2012 (LifeSiteNews.com) - A former president of the American Psychological Association (APA), who also introduced the motion to declassify homosexuality as a mental illness in 1975, says that the APA has been taken over by “ultraliberals” beholden to the “gay rights movement,” who refuse to allow an open debate on reparative therapy for homosexuality.
> 
> Dr. Nicholas Cummings was President of the APA from 1979 to 1980, and also served as a member of the organization’s Council of Representatives. He served for years as Chief of Mental Health with the Kaiser-Permanente Health Maintenance Organization, and is the author of the book “Destructive Trends in Mental Health: The Well-Intentioned Path to Harm.”
> 
> In an interview with representatives of the National Association for Research and Therapy of Homosexuality (NARTH) in late April, Cummings said that the organization’s problems began with the rejection of the Leona Tyler Principle, which required that all public positions of the APA be supported by scientific evidence.
> 
> The APA “started changing pretty drastically by the late 1980s,” said Cummings.  “By the mid 1990s, the Leona Tyler principle was absolutely forgotten, that political stances seemed to override any scientific results. Cherry-picking results became the mode. The gay rights movement sort of captured the APA.”
> 
> Cummings says that the movement for “diversity” in the APA, which he endorsed, had resulted in a lack of diversity regarding heterosexuals.
> 
> “If I had to choose now, I would see a need to form an organization that would recruit straight white males, which are underrepresented today in the APA,” he said.
> 
> Cummings says that he personally is not in opposition to the homosexual movement, including gay “marriage,” pointing out that he was the author of the motion to strike homosexuality from the APA’s list of mental illnesses. However, he is distressed at the loss of scientific objectivity at the organization."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that Dr. Nicholas Cummings contradicts you on homosexuality being a mental disorder, yes?
> 
> *You're literally ignoring your own source on the topic of the APA and mental disorders. *
> 
> And of course, the APA has 36,000 members. Why would I ignore 36,000 mental health professionals and instead believe just 1? 1 that even YOU ignore on the very topic you've cited him on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter, he proves that most of this "gay science" crap is politically driven bullshit. And that's the point of me posting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It totally matters.* As it demonstrates that you don't consider Dr. Nicholas Cummings to be a reliable source on the very topic we're discussing.  *You ignore him on issues of the APA and their classification of mental disorders.
> 
> So why would I ignore 36,000 mental health professionals in favor of one man _that even you ignore?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to agree with him on everything, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're ignoring him on the very issue you're citing.....*.the APA and the designation of mental disorders. *
> 
> If he can't be trusted to give us accurate information on the APA and the designation of mental disorders.....why are you citing him on the APA and the designation of mental disorders?
> 
> Especially when 36,000 mental healthcare professionals and the Diagnostic and Stastical Manual of Mental Disorders contradict him?
Click to expand...

No I am not. We are not talking about that the moment. We are talking about the APA's credibility and on this subject.... On that, Cummings and I agree. You keep wanting to change the subject. 

Start a thread about his belief it is characterological or something. Right now, I have shown the APA is more than suspect and he flat out said they're science is not objective and they are politically driven.

Now address that or go start a thread, maybe I will respond to it.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

"36,000 blah blah blah" That's an appeal to authority fallacy on your part. 36,000 mental health professionals that are left wing activists are not above question.

Try harder.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Lookee here, Skylar:

"According to the United States Department of Labor's Bureau of Labor Statistics, there are over *552,000 mental health professionals* practicing in the U.S. today whose main focus is the treatment (and/or diagnosis) of mental health or substance abuse concerns."

Mental Health Professionals: US Statistics

So the APA's 36,000 are what, 6% or so of that total? Hardly can they count as the end all and be all authority on anything concerning mental health.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> Yup. Do you know what 'get to the point' means? Because if you do, you might want to.



Skylar, what's your position on MDs prescribing carcinogenic hormones outside the approved use by the FDA?....to children....?


----------



## Skylar

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lookee here, Skylar:
> 
> "According to the United States Department of Labor's Bureau of Labor Statistics, there are over *552,000 mental health professionals* practicing in the U.S. today whose main focus is the treatment (and/or diagnosis) of mental health or substance abuse concerns."
> 
> Mental Health Professionals: US Statistics
> 
> So the APA's 36,000 are what, 6% or so of that total? Hardly can they count as they end all and be all authority on anything concerning mental health.



Then show me a larger and more prestigious group of mental health professionals in the country that contradicts them. Or a source on mental illness more universally accepted in the US than the DSM.

I'll give you a hint: Its not Dr. Nicholas Cummings.....a man even *you* ignore on the issue of the designation of mental disorders.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Do you know what 'get to the point' means? Because if you do, you might want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar, what's your position on MDs prescribing carcinogenic hormones outside the approved use by the FDA?....to children....?
Click to expand...


Carcinogenic according to who? 

And my position on drugs to suppress puberty given to adolescents it the same as the Endocrine Society....which I've already posted in this thread.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Do you know what 'get to the point' means? Because if you do, you might want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar, what's your position on MDs prescribing carcinogenic hormones outside the approved use by the FDA?....to children....?
Click to expand...




Skylar said:


> Carcinogenic according to who?
> 
> And my position on drugs to suppress puberty given to adolescents it the same as the Endocrine Society....which I've already posted in this thread.



The World Health Organization.  You didn't answer my question.  Prescribing puberty suppressing hormones outside the FDA's approved use is wrong, yes?  Your thoughts?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Skylar said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookee here, Skylar:
> 
> "According to the United States Department of Labor's Bureau of Labor Statistics, there are over *552,000 mental health professionals* practicing in the U.S. today whose main focus is the treatment (and/or diagnosis) of mental health or substance abuse concerns."
> 
> Mental Health Professionals: US Statistics
> 
> So the APA's 36,000 are what, 6% or so of that total? Hardly can they count as they end all and be all authority on anything concerning mental health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then show me a larger and more prestigious group of mental health professionals in the country that contradicts them. Or a source on mental illness more universally accepted in the US than the DSM.
> 
> I'll give you a hint: Its not Dr. Nicholas Cummings.....a man even *you* ignore on the issue of the designation of mental disorders.
Click to expand...

Why does it have to be a larger and more prestigious group? Why cant it be well respected individual mental health professionals? You keep falling back on that appeal to authority fallacy every time.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Do you know what 'get to the point' means? Because if you do, you might want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar, what's your position on MDs prescribing carcinogenic hormones outside the approved use by the FDA?....to children....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carcinogenic according to who?
> 
> And my position on drugs to suppress puberty given to adolescents it the same as the Endocrine Society....which I've already posted in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The World Health Organization.  You didn't answer my question.  Prescribing puberty suppressing hormones outside the FDA's approved use is wrong, yes?  Your thoughts?
Click to expand...


Show me. Don't tell me.

And I've directly answered your question. I've even cited the Endrocrine Society's guidelines and recommendations in this thread. So you don't even have to do any research. You just have to go back a page or two and read it. 

You refuse. 

And once again.....you argue your own ignorance. Enjoy. Your willful ignorance has never been my problem. Its always been yours.


----------



## Skylar

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookee here, Skylar:
> 
> "According to the United States Department of Labor's Bureau of Labor Statistics, there are over *552,000 mental health professionals* practicing in the U.S. today whose main focus is the treatment (and/or diagnosis) of mental health or substance abuse concerns."
> 
> Mental Health Professionals: US Statistics
> 
> So the APA's 36,000 are what, 6% or so of that total? Hardly can they count as they end all and be all authority on anything concerning mental health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then show me a larger and more prestigious group of mental health professionals in the country that contradicts them. Or a source on mental illness more universally accepted in the US than the DSM.
> 
> I'll give you a hint: Its not Dr. Nicholas Cummings.....a man even *you* ignore on the issue of the designation of mental disorders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does it have to be a larger and more prestigious group? Why cant it be well respected individual mental health professionals? You keep falling back on that appeal to authority fallacy every time.
Click to expand...


Credibility. 

The APA produces the DSM, the single most authoritative manual on mental disorders in the US. You'll have to have a *much* better source to refute it.

And so far your only source......even YOU ignored.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Skylar said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookee here, Skylar:
> 
> "According to the United States Department of Labor's Bureau of Labor Statistics, there are over *552,000 mental health professionals* practicing in the U.S. today whose main focus is the treatment (and/or diagnosis) of mental health or substance abuse concerns."
> 
> Mental Health Professionals: US Statistics
> 
> So the APA's 36,000 are what, 6% or so of that total? Hardly can they count as they end all and be all authority on anything concerning mental health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then show me a larger and more prestigious group of mental health professionals in the country that contradicts them. Or a source on mental illness more universally accepted in the US than the DSM.
> 
> I'll give you a hint: Its not Dr. Nicholas Cummings.....a man even *you* ignore on the issue of the designation of mental disorders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does it have to be a larger and more prestigious group? Why cant it be well respected individual mental health professionals? You keep falling back on that appeal to authority fallacy every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Credibility.
> 
> The APA produces the DSM, the single most authoritative manual on mental disorders in the US. You'll have to have a *much* better source to refute it.
> 
> And so far your only source......even YOU ignored.
Click to expand...

The APA and DSM's credibility is not beyond criticism and actually many mental health professionals do not give it credit. As shown here:
"
*The Real Problems With Psychiatry*

A psychotherapist contends that the DSM, psychiatry's "bible" that defines all mental illness, is not scientific but a product of unscrupulous politics and bureaucracy.


7.0k


TEXT SIZE


HOPE REESE
MAY 2, 2013

HEALTH






Wikimedia Commons
On May 22, the American Psychiatric Association will release the fifth_Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders_, the DSM-5. It classifies psychiatric diagnoses and the criteria required to meet them. Gary Greenberg, one of the book's biggest critics, claims these disorders aren't real -- they're invented. Author of _Manufacturing Depression: The Secret History of a Modern Disease _and contributor to _The New Yorker_, _Mother Jones_, _The New York Times_ and other publications, Greenberg is a practicing psychotherapist. _The Book of Woe: The Making of the DSM-5 and the Unmaking of Psychiatry _is his exposé of the business behind the creation of the new manual.

Can you talk about how the first DSM, published in 1952, was conceived?

One of the reasons was to count people. The first collections of diagnoses were called the "statistical manual," not the "diagnostic and statistical manual." There were also parochial reasons. As the rest of medicine became oriented toward diagnosing illnesses by seeking their causes in biochemistry, in the late 19th, early 20th century, the claim to authority of any medical specialty hinged on its ability to diagnose suffering. To say "okay, your sore throat and fever are strep throat." But psychiatry was unable to do that and was in danger of being discredited. As early as 1886, prominent psychiatrists worried that they would be left behind, or written out of the medical kingdom. For reasons not entirely clear, the government turned to the American Medico-Psychological Association, (later the American Psychiatric Association, or APA), to tell them how many mentally ill people were out there. The APA used it as an opportunity to establish its credibility.

How has the DSM evolved to become seen as the "authoritative medical guide to all of mental suffering"?

The credibility of psychiatry is tied to its nosology. What developed over time is the number of diagnoses, and, more importantly, the method by which diagnostic categories are established.

You're a practicing psychotherapist. Can you define "mental illness"?

No. Nobody can.

It's circular -- thinking that anybody who commits suicide is depressed; anybody who goes into a school with a loaded gun and shoots people must have a mental illness.
The DSM lists "disorders." How are disorders different from diseases or illnesses?

The difference between disease and disorder is an attempt on the part of psychiatry to evade the problem they're presented with. Disease is a kind of suffering that's caused by a bio-chemical pathology. Something that can be discovered and targeted with magic bullets. But in many cases our suffering can't be diagnosed that way. Psychiatry was in a crisis in the 1970s over questions like "what is a mental illness?" and "what mental illnesses exist?" One of the first things they did was try to finesse the problem that no mental illness met that definition of a disease. They had yet to identify what the pathogen was, what the disease process consisted of, and how to cure it. So they created a category called "disorder." It's a rhetorical device. It's saying "it's sort of like a disease," but not calling it a disease because all the other doctors will jump down their throats asking, "where's your blood test?" The reason there haven't been any sensible findings tying genetics or any kind of molecular biology to DSM categories is not only that our instruments are crude, but also that the DSM categories aren't real. It's like using a map of the moon to find your way around Russia.

So would you say that these terms --disorder, disease, illness -- are just different names for the same concept?

I would. Psychiatrists wouldn't. Well, psychiatrists would say it sometimes but wouldn't say it other times. They will say it when it comes to claiming that they belong squarely in the field of medicine. But if you press them and ask if these disorders exist in the same way that cancer and diabetes exist, they'll say no. It's not that there are no biological correlates to any mental suffering -- of course there are. But the specificity and sensitivity that we require to distinguish pneumonia from lung cancer, even that kind of distinction, it just doesn't exist.

What are the most common misconceptions about the scientific nature of diseases such as depression?

I guarantee you that in the course of our conversation a doctor is telling a patient, "you have a chemical imbalance -- that's why you're depressed. Take Prozac." Despite the fact that every doctor who knows anything knows that there is no biochemical imbalance that causes depression, and most doctors understand that a diagnosis of depression doesn't really tell you anything other than what you already knew, that doesn't stop them from saying it.

Research on the brain is still in its infancy. Do you think we will ever know enough about the brain to prove that certain psychiatric diagnoses have a direct biological cause?

I'd be willing to bet everything that whenever it happens, whatever we find out about the brain and mental suffering is not going to map, at all, onto the DSM categories. Let's say we can elucidate the entire structure of a given kind of mental suffering. We're not going to be able to say, "here's Major Depressive Disorder, and here's what it looks like in the brain." If there's any success, it will involve a whole remapping of the terrain of mental disorders. And psychiatry may very likely take very small findings and trump them up into something they aren't. But the most honest outcome would be to go back to the old days and just look at symptoms. They might get good at elucidating the circuitry of fear or anxiety or these kinds of things.

What is the difference between a disorder and distress that is a normal occurrence in our lives?

That distinction is made by a clinician, whether it's a family doctor or a psychiatrist or whoever. But nobody knows exactly how to make that determination. There are no established thresholds. Even if you could imagine how that would work, it would have to be a subjective analysis of the extent to which the person's functioning is impaired. How are you going to measure that? Doctors are supposed to measure "clinical significance." What's that? For many people, the fact that someone shows up in their office is clinical significance. I'm not going to say that's wrong, but it's not scientific. And there's a conflict of interest -- if I don't determine clinical significance, I don't get paid.

You say one of the issues with taking these categories too seriously is that it eliminates the moral aspect behind certain behaviors.

Homosexuality was deleted from the DSM by a referendum. A straight up vote: yes or no
It's our characteristic way of chalking up what we think is "evil" to what we think of as mental disease. Our gut reaction is always "that was really sick. Those guys in Boston -- they were really sick." But how do we know? Unless you decide in advance that anybody who does anything heinous is sick. This society is very wary of using the term "evil." But I firmly believe there is such a thing as evil. It's circular -- thinking that anybody who commits suicide is depressed; anybody who goes into a school with a loaded gun and shoots people must have a mental illness. There's a certain kind of comfort in that, but there's no indication for it, particularly because we don't know what mental illness is.

How do diagnoses affect people?

One of the overlooked ways is that diagnoses can change people's lives for the better. Asperger's Syndrome is probably the most successful psychiatric disorder ever in this respect. It created a community. It gave people whose primary symptom was isolation a way to belong and provided resources to those who were diagnosed. It can also have bad effects. A depression diagnosis gives people an identity formed around having a disease that we know doesn't exist, and how that can divert resources from where they might be needed. Imagine how much less depression there would be if people weren't worried about tuition, health care, and retirement. Those are all things that aren't provided by Prozac.

What are the dangers of over-diagnosing a population? Are false positives worse than false negatives?

I believe that false positives, people who are diagnosed because there's a diagnosis for them and they show up in a doctor's office, is a much bigger problem. It changes people's identities, it encourages the use of drugs whose side effects and long-term effects are unknown, and main effects are poorly understood.

In 1850, doctor Samuel Cartwright invented "drapetomania" -- a disease causing slaves to run away. How do social and historical context affect our understanding of mental illness?

Cartwright was a slaveholder's doctor from New Orleans -- he believed in the inferiority of what he called the "African races." He believed that abolitionism was based on a misguided notion that black people and white people were essentially equal. He thought that the desire for freedom in a black person was pathological because black people were born to be enslaved. To aspire to freedom was a betrayal of their nature, a disease. He invented "drapetomania," the impulse to run away from slavery. Assuming there wasn't horrible cruelty being inflicted on the slaves, they were "sick." He came up with a few diagnostic criteria and presented it to his colleagues.

So we corrected our notion of what counts as a "disease." Is there a modern equivalent?

Homosexuality is the most obvious example. Until 1973, it was listed as a disease. It's very easy to see what's wrong with "drapetomania," but it's easier to see the balancing act involved in saying homosexuality is or isn't a disease -- how something has to shift in society. The people who called homosexuality a disease weren't necessarily bigots or homophobes -- they were just trying to understand people who wanted to love people of their own sex. Disease is a way to understand difference that includes compassion. What has to shift is the idea that same-sex love is acceptable. Once that idea is there, it doesn't make sense to call homosexuality a disease.

Who was involved in the creation of the DSM-5?

The American Psychiatric Association owns the DSM. They aren't only responsible for it: they own it, sell it, and license it. The DSM is created by a group of committees. It's a bureaucratic process. In place of scientific findings, the DSM uses expert consensus to determine what mental disorders exist and how you can recognize them. Disorders come into the book the same way a law becomes part of the book of statutes. People suggest it, discuss it, and vote on it. Homosexuality was deleted from the DSM by a referendum. A straight up vote: yes or no. It's not always that explicit, and the votes are not public. In the case of the DSM-5, committee members were forbidden to talk about it, so we'll never really know what the deliberations were. They all signed non-disclosure agreements.

You can't just ask for special services for a student who is awkward. You have to get special services for a student with autism.
What are the important changes made in the new DSM, and how will they affect patients?

It's going to cause a lot of trouble when Asperger's Syndrome disappears. It may cause some trouble when the bereavement exclusion disappears. That's a good example of why the APA's going to be in trouble. It was so unnecessary, so stupid. They've made the absurd statement that they know the difference, two weeks after someone's wife dies, that person is "depressed," or just "in mourning." Come on! Who are these guys?"

From the right wing rag *sarcasm*:

The Real Problems With Psychiatry


----------



## Gracie

This kids picture tells a tale. How frigging sad is that?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Gracie said:


> This kids picture tells a tale. How frigging sad is that?


It's not just sad...it's infuriating.

I could imagine how overpowering those slug trailing freaks are over that kid just looking at him. My guess is he kept peeing on the toilet seat and so they decided they wanted him to start peeing sitting down, the evil man-hating scum that they are.


----------



## Gracie

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kids picture tells a tale. How frigging sad is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just sad...it's infuriating.
Click to expand...

Yes. It is.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Gracie said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kids picture tells a tale. How frigging sad is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just sad...it's infuriating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It is.
Click to expand...

Don't know if you agree with what I said in the edit...just a heads up.


----------



## aaronleland

Gracie said:


> This kids picture tells a tale. How frigging sad is that?



The poor kid is stuck with lesbians. And not even hot ones.


----------



## Gracie

Gonna clarify something:

Personally, I see no problem with same sex marriages and them adopting children. I DO have a problem with mentally unstable couples....homosexual *or* heterosexual....adopting children. The vetting process needs to be longer, deeper, and thoroughly investigated on ANY part of the partners past and present and ANY disfunctional behavior exhibited BEFORE they get their mitts on any impressionable children.
Let's face facts. Fucktards of either sexual persuasion are not ALL fit to be good parents. Even straight ones. Single mothers raise their kids all by themselves as do single fathers. They also know how to parent a child or children in most cases. In some..they are unfit. SAME GOES FOR HOMOSEXUAL single parents. Some are fit, some are not.

ANY person willing, able, and refusing to see the damage they can do to a still growing mind of a child by HELPING them do something so permanent as in sex change or hormone treatment...is not fit to be a parent any more than a straight parent allowing their children to have body tatts that cover every inch of their skin before they are even 17 years old..much less 10 or younger. One simply does not do that if they are sane and are truly looking out for the best interests of said child. The kid can do what he or she wants once they come of age. Until then....HELL NO. Period. And if it turns out to be a HELL YES, then that child or children should be removed PROMPTLY and EXPEDIENTLY from that household and custody of the nutbars that have control of them. 

And those enforcing the laws that govern and protect children won't know unless it's bragged about and flaunted in faces and reported with information given them of such actions. That leaves the public to inform them and hope they act fast to save the kids from having  harm to them not only mentally, but physically.


----------



## Gracie

Any body language expert can see the body language that kid is showing and know what is going on. Hell, non experts can see it.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Gracie said:


> Gonna clarify something:
> 
> Personally, I see no problem with same sex marriages and them adopting children. I DO have a problem with mentally unstable couples....homosexual *or* heterosexual....adopting children. The vetting process needs to be longer, deeper, and thoroughly investigated on ANY part of the partners past and present and ANY disfunctional behavior exhibited BEFORE they get their mitts on any impressionable children.
> Let's face facts. Fucktards of either sexual persuasion are not ALL fit to be good parents. Even straight ones. Single mothers raise their kids all by themselves as do single fathers. They also know how to parent a child or children in most cases. In some..they are unfit. SAME GOES FOR HOMOSEXUAL single parents. Some are fit, some are not.
> 
> ANY person willing, able, and refusing to see the damage they can do to a still growing mind of a child by HELPING them do something so permanent as in sex change or hormone treatment...is not fit to be a parent any more than a straight parent allowing their children to have body tatts that cover every inch of their skin before they are even 17 years old..much less 10 or younger. One simply does not do that if they are sane and are truly looking out for the best interests of said child. The kid can do what he or she wants once they come of age. Until then....HELL NO. Period. And if it turns out to be a HELL YES, then that child or children should be removed PROMPTLY and EXPEDIENTLY from that household and custody of the nutbars that have control of them.
> 
> And those enforcing the laws that govern and protect children won't know unless it's bragged about and flaunted in faces and reported with information given them of such actions. That leaves the public to inform them and hope they act fast to save the kids from having  harm to them not only mentally, but physically.


We disagree there.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

I believe homosexuals are mentally unstable due to their lifestyle. But I do agree that no children should be given to unstable people. Straight or homo.


----------



## Gracie

So, OOM, if a gay couple adopts a child and the child says "I want to be like you" and the gay couple says "we love you too, but you are not old enough yet to make such a decision, honey. You must grow more. Learn more. Live more. Then when you are 18 years old, you are free to do as you wish and we will still love you anyway"...you would see that as a bad thing?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Gracie said:


> So, OOM, if a gay couple adopts a child and the child says "I want to be like you" and the gay couple says "we love you too, but you are not old enough yet to make such a decision, honey. You must grow more. Learn more. Live more. Then when you are 18 years old, you are free to do as you wish and we will still love you anyway"...you would see that as a bad thing?


I don't think that happens, and if it does it's probably a rarity. I mean, that would be better than forcing their lifestyle onto the child obviously....but I think it's best to avoid the situation altogether and only adopt children to married straight couples.


----------



## Gracie

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, OOM, if a gay couple adopts a child and the child says "I want to be like you" and the gay couple says "we love you too, but you are not old enough yet to make such a decision, honey. You must grow more. Learn more. Live more. Then when you are 18 years old, you are free to do as you wish and we will still love you anyway"...you would see that as a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that happens, and if it does it's probably a rarity. I mean, that would be better than forcing their lifestyle onto the child obviously....but I think it's best to avoid the situation altogether and only adopt children to married straight couples.
Click to expand...

Too many unwanted children being shuffled hither and yon.

Black marries white Parents
Child=learns the histories of both grandparents. No harm, no foul, decides what to be considered once an adult.

Jew marries Catholic Parents
Child=is told to find own path. No harm, no foul, decides what religion (if any) to follow.

Republican marries Democrat Parents
Child=is told to choose which part best fits his or her own beliefs. No harm. No foul.

Homosexual Couple Parents
Child=is told this is how it is with THEM, the parents. Once of age, follow his or her own sexual preference.

This is how it SHOULD be. But in some cases..is not. The OP is one example. The nutbar here at USMB is the same example. BOTH are detriment to the child/children in question. The child/children are not guided. They are LED.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Gracie said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, OOM, if a gay couple adopts a child and the child says "I want to be like you" and the gay couple says "we love you too, but you are not old enough yet to make such a decision, honey. You must grow more. Learn more. Live more. Then when you are 18 years old, you are free to do as you wish and we will still love you anyway"...you would see that as a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that happens, and if it does it's probably a rarity. I mean, that would be better than forcing their lifestyle onto the child obviously....but I think it's best to avoid the situation altogether and only adopt children to married straight couples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many unwanted children being shuffled hither and yon.
> 
> Black marries white Parents
> Child=learns the histories of both grandparents. No harm, no foul, decides what to be considered once an adult.
> 
> Jew marries Catholic Parents
> Child=is told to find own path. No harm, no foul, decides what religion (if any) to follow.
> 
> Republican marries Democrat Parents
> Child=is told to choose which part best fits his or her own beliefs. No harm. No foul.
> 
> Homosexual Couple Parents
> Child=is told this is how it is with THEM, the parents. Once of age, follow his or her own sexual preference.
> 
> This is how it SHOULD be. But in some cases..is not. The OP is one example. The nutbar here at USMB is the same example. BOTH are detriment to the child/children in question. The child/children are not guided. They are LED.
Click to expand...

There is not too many orphaned children to enact that policy from my research. Infact there are more couples turned down than there are children up for adoption.


----------



## Gracie

A lot gets missed by those in CPS. We hear of cases every day where a kid gets killed or is horribly abused. Reason? Nobody cared enough to report suspicions or the overloaded case worker ignored the reports or just didn't have time to check into it further.

If any couple is vetted properly, and checked up on regularly to make sure all is well...then sure. Let homosexuals adopt. Let differing races adopt. But CHECK THEM OUT THOROUGHLY first and KEEP checking on them. Until the child/children are of age. Then they can stop the checking up on. Why that lesbo couple still has the kid that looks so miserable is an affront to us as Americans..or any country for that matter. Same goes for the schmuck here in USMB. HOW they got children to begin with is mind boggling. Mental cases should NOT have custody of children. Period.


----------



## Silhouette

Gracie said:


> So, OOM, if a gay couple adopts a child and the child says "I want to be like you" and the gay couple says "we love you too, but you are not old enough yet to make such a decision, honey. You must grow more. Learn more. Live more. Then when you are 18 years old, you are free to do as you wish and we will still love you anyway"...you would see that as a bad thing?





OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I don't think that happens, and if it does it's probably a rarity. I mean, that would be better than forcing their lifestyle onto the child obviously....but I think it's best to avoid the situation altogether and only adopt children to married straight couples.


That's what catholic orphanages believe.  That court challenge will be soon as well.  Did you think about the impact of a gay marriage on a child from a legal perspective?  Gay marriage strips any children involved, for life, as a matter of a binding contractual term, of either a mother or father.  They'll never know one.  At least with single parents, the hope is they'll marry so the child will know one.  Gay marriage?  Never.  Ever.

That's the "forced lifestyle" that never gets discussed but it's the woolly mammoth in the living room.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Silhouette said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, OOM, if a gay couple adopts a child and the child says "I want to be like you" and the gay couple says "we love you too, but you are not old enough yet to make such a decision, honey. You must grow more. Learn more. Live more. Then when you are 18 years old, you are free to do as you wish and we will still love you anyway"...you would see that as a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that happens, and if it does it's probably a rarity. I mean, that would be better than forcing their lifestyle onto the child obviously....but I think it's best to avoid the situation altogether and only adopt children to married straight couples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what catholic orphanages believe.  That court challenge will be soon as well.  Did you think about the impact of a gay marriage on a child from a legal perspective?  Gay marriage strips any children involved, for life, as a matter of a binding contractual term, of either a mother or father.  They'll never know one.  At least with single parents, the hope is they'll marry so the child will know one.  Gay marriage?  Never.  Ever.
> 
> That's the "forced lifestyle" that never gets discussed but it's the woolly mammoth in the living room.
Click to expand...

Agreed. And hey...I don't care what these haters say, your threads on this subject are dynamite, ma'am! Keep up the good work.


----------



## mdk

Silhouette said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, OOM, if a gay couple adopts a child and the child says "I want to be like you" and the gay couple says "we love you too, but you are not old enough yet to make such a decision, honey. You must grow more. Learn more. Live more. Then when you are 18 years old, you are free to do as you wish and we will still love you anyway"...you would see that as a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that happens, and if it does it's probably a rarity. I mean, that would be better than forcing their lifestyle onto the child obviously....but I think it's best to avoid the situation altogether and only adopt children to married straight couples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what catholic orphanages believe.  That court challenge will be soon as well.  Did you think about the impact of a gay marriage on a child from a legal perspective?  Gay marriage strips any children involved, for life, as a matter of a binding contractual term, of either a mother or father.  They'll never know one.  At least with single parents, the hope is they'll marry so the child will know one.  Gay marriage?  Never.  Ever.
> 
> That's the "forced lifestyle" that never gets discussed but it's the woolly mammoth in the living room.
Click to expand...


Children are not a party to a marriage contract in any state. Repeating this bullshit everyday doesn't make it so.


----------



## Silhouette

Gracie said:


> So, OOM, if a gay couple adopts a child and the child says "I want to be like you" and the gay couple says "we love you too, but you are not old enough yet to make such a decision, honey. You must grow more. Learn more. Live more. Then when you are 18 years old, you are free to do as you wish and we will still love you anyway"...you would see that as a bad thing?





OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I don't think that happens, and if it does it's probably a rarity. I mean, that would be better than forcing their lifestyle onto the child obviously....but I think it's best to avoid the situation altogether and only adopt children to married straight couples.





Silhouette said:


> That's what catholic orphanages believe.  That court challenge will be soon as well.  Did you think about the impact of a gay marriage on a child from a legal perspective?  Gay marriage strips any children involved, for life, as a matter of a binding contractual term, of either a mother or father.  They'll never know one.  At least with single parents, the hope is they'll marry so the child will know one.  Gay marriage?  Never.  Ever.
> 
> That's the "forced lifestyle" that never gets discussed but it's the woolly mammoth in the living room.





OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Agreed. And hey...I don't care what these haters say, your threads on this subject are dynamite, ma'am! Keep up the good work.



Thanks.  I guess Gracie wanted to re-animate this thread because of her extreme interest in the drugging of children and child abuse.  Good on her too!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Silhouette said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, OOM, if a gay couple adopts a child and the child says "I want to be like you" and the gay couple says "we love you too, but you are not old enough yet to make such a decision, honey. You must grow more. Learn more. Live more. Then when you are 18 years old, you are free to do as you wish and we will still love you anyway"...you would see that as a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that happens, and if it does it's probably a rarity. I mean, that would be better than forcing their lifestyle onto the child obviously....but I think it's best to avoid the situation altogether and only adopt children to married straight couples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what catholic orphanages believe.  That court challenge will be soon as well.  Did you think about the impact of a gay marriage on a child from a legal perspective?  Gay marriage strips any children involved, for life, as a matter of a binding contractual term, of either a mother or father.  They'll never know one.  At least with single parents, the hope is they'll marry so the child will know one.  Gay marriage?  Never.  Ever.
> 
> That's the "forced lifestyle" that never gets discussed but it's the woolly mammoth in the living room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. And hey...I don't care what these haters say, your threads on this subject are dynamite, ma'am! Keep up the good work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I guess Gracie wanted to re-animate this thread because of her extreme interest in the drugging of children and child abuse.  Good on her too!
Click to expand...

I agree. This information needs to get out there.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

mdk said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, OOM, if a gay couple adopts a child and the child says "I want to be like you" and the gay couple says "we love you too, but you are not old enough yet to make such a decision, honey. You must grow more. Learn more. Live more. Then when you are 18 years old, you are free to do as you wish and we will still love you anyway"...you would see that as a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that happens, and if it does it's probably a rarity. I mean, that would be better than forcing their lifestyle onto the child obviously....but I think it's best to avoid the situation altogether and only adopt children to married straight couples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what catholic orphanages believe.  That court challenge will be soon as well.  Did you think about the impact of a gay marriage on a child from a legal perspective?  Gay marriage strips any children involved, for life, as a matter of a binding contractual term, of either a mother or father.  They'll never know one.  At least with single parents, the hope is they'll marry so the child will know one.  Gay marriage?  Never.  Ever.
> 
> That's the "forced lifestyle" that never gets discussed but it's the woolly mammoth in the living room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children are not a party to a marriage contract in any state. Repeating this bullshit everyday doesn't make it so.
Click to expand...

There's no good reason to deprive a child of either a mother or father. Doesn't matter what you think the law says. We can change that.


----------



## mdk

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, OOM, if a gay couple adopts a child and the child says "I want to be like you" and the gay couple says "we love you too, but you are not old enough yet to make such a decision, honey. You must grow more. Learn more. Live more. Then when you are 18 years old, you are free to do as you wish and we will still love you anyway"...you would see that as a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that happens, and if it does it's probably a rarity. I mean, that would be better than forcing their lifestyle onto the child obviously....but I think it's best to avoid the situation altogether and only adopt children to married straight couples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what catholic orphanages believe.  That court challenge will be soon as well.  Did you think about the impact of a gay marriage on a child from a legal perspective?  Gay marriage strips any children involved, for life, as a matter of a binding contractual term, of either a mother or father.  They'll never know one.  At least with single parents, the hope is they'll marry so the child will know one.  Gay marriage?  Never.  Ever.
> 
> That's the "forced lifestyle" that never gets discussed but it's the woolly mammoth in the living room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children are not a party to a marriage contract in any state. Repeating this bullshit everyday doesn't make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no good reason to deprive a child of either a mother or father. Doesn't matter what you think the law says. We can change that.
Click to expand...


It isn't what I think the law says. Children are not a party to a marriage in any state in this nation. You're going to have ban divorce and single-parenthood since those also deprive a child of a mother and father. Good luck, you'll need it.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

mdk said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, OOM, if a gay couple adopts a child and the child says "I want to be like you" and the gay couple says "we love you too, but you are not old enough yet to make such a decision, honey. You must grow more. Learn more. Live more. Then when you are 18 years old, you are free to do as you wish and we will still love you anyway"...you would see that as a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that happens, and if it does it's probably a rarity. I mean, that would be better than forcing their lifestyle onto the child obviously....but I think it's best to avoid the situation altogether and only adopt children to married straight couples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what catholic orphanages believe.  That court challenge will be soon as well.  Did you think about the impact of a gay marriage on a child from a legal perspective?  Gay marriage strips any children involved, for life, as a matter of a binding contractual term, of either a mother or father.  They'll never know one.  At least with single parents, the hope is they'll marry so the child will know one.  Gay marriage?  Never.  Ever.
> 
> That's the "forced lifestyle" that never gets discussed but it's the woolly mammoth in the living room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children are not a party to a marriage contract in any state. Repeating this bullshit everyday doesn't make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no good reason to deprive a child of either a mother or father. Doesn't matter what you think the law says. We can change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't what I think the law says. Children are not a party to a marriage in any state in this nation. You're going to have ban divorce and single-parenthood since those also deprive a child of a mother and father. Good luck, you'll need it.
Click to expand...

No we wouldn't have to.


----------



## Gracie

A child that is fatherless may have siblings that are older..or uncles...or a grandfather...even a favorite teacher. Same with  girl children. Aunts, sisters, best friends mom, fav teacher, etc. 
They are not deprived in the sense it disrupts their lives THAT much to where they are mentally screwed up enough to mess with their bodies before they are even 18 years old. That is my stance and what I have a problem with. Let them be children. Let them explore and investigate and experiment and just be kids! It's the HELPING them reach a conclusion to what they THINK they are or want to become that gripes my ass. That is not guiding or parenting. That is leading them for a warped agenda of the one holding the leash.


----------



## mdk

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, OOM, if a gay couple adopts a child and the child says "I want to be like you" and the gay couple says "we love you too, but you are not old enough yet to make such a decision, honey. You must grow more. Learn more. Live more. Then when you are 18 years old, you are free to do as you wish and we will still love you anyway"...you would see that as a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that happens, and if it does it's probably a rarity. I mean, that would be better than forcing their lifestyle onto the child obviously....but I think it's best to avoid the situation altogether and only adopt children to married straight couples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what catholic orphanages believe.  That court challenge will be soon as well.  Did you think about the impact of a gay marriage on a child from a legal perspective?  Gay marriage strips any children involved, for life, as a matter of a binding contractual term, of either a mother or father.  They'll never know one.  At least with single parents, the hope is they'll marry so the child will know one.  Gay marriage?  Never.  Ever.
> 
> That's the "forced lifestyle" that never gets discussed but it's the woolly mammoth in the living room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children are not a party to a marriage contract in any state. Repeating this bullshit everyday doesn't make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no good reason to deprive a child of either a mother or father. Doesn't matter what you think the law says. We can change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't what I think the law says. Children are not a party to a marriage in any state in this nation. You're going to have ban divorce and single-parenthood since those also deprive a child of a mother and father. Good luck, you'll need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we wouldn't have to.
Click to expand...


Why not? I thought there wasn't any good reason to deprive a child of either a mother or father. Did you have a change of heart in the last sixty seconds? lol


----------



## Gracie

Personally, MDK is the perfect example of a great dad..and his husband a great dad too. Now..if we could only clone them for all future children that need love and guidance and sanity instead of nutbars getting their mitts on innocents.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

mdk said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what catholic orphanages believe.  That court challenge will be soon as well.  Did you think about the impact of a gay marriage on a child from a legal perspective?  Gay marriage strips any children involved, for life, as a matter of a binding contractual term, of either a mother or father.  They'll never know one.  At least with single parents, the hope is they'll marry so the child will know one.  Gay marriage?  Never.  Ever.
> 
> That's the "forced lifestyle" that never gets discussed but it's the woolly mammoth in the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children are not a party to a marriage contract in any state. Repeating this bullshit everyday doesn't make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no good reason to deprive a child of either a mother or father. Doesn't matter what you think the law says. We can change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't what I think the law says. Children are not a party to a marriage in any state in this nation. You're going to have ban divorce and single-parenthood since those also deprive a child of a mother and father. Good luck, you'll need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we wouldn't have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? I thought there wasn't any good reason to deprive a child of either a mother or father. Did you have a change of heart in the last sixty seconds? lol
Click to expand...

I'm not saying I wouldn't prefer a society that looks down on divorce and single parenthood, I do. What I am saying is all we have to do is stack the court with right wingers and we can pretty much set this country back on the right course, hopefully we won't have to right wing death squad leftists, but if that's what it takes....I'm totally down with it, ese.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Gracie said:


> A child that is fatherless may have siblings that are older..or uncles...or a grandfather...even a favorite teacher. Same with  girl children. Aunts, sisters, best friends mom, fav teacher, etc.
> They are not deprived in the sense it disrupts their lives THAT much to where they are mentally screwed up enough to mess with their bodies before they are even 18 years old. That is my stance and what I have a problem with. Let them be children. Let them explore and investigate and experiment and just be kids! It's the HELPING them reach a conclusion to what they THINK they are or want to become that gripes my ass. That is not guiding or parenting. That is leading them for a warped agenda of the one holding the leash.


Good points.


----------



## mdk

Gracie said:


> Personally, MDK is the perfect example of a great dad..and his husband a great dad too. Now..if we could only clone them for all future children that need love and guidance and sanity instead of nutbars getting their mitts on innocents.



Ms. Gracie, we don't have any children. Nor do we wish to have any. We have loads of nieces and nephews that we spoil rotten. We get to send them back to our siblings with drum sets and candy bars. lol


----------



## Gracie

Thats the best way, MDK, lol. Don't forget to get some really LOUD whistles, too.


----------



## Gracie

mdk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, MDK is the perfect example of a great dad..and his husband a great dad too. Now..if we could only clone them for all future children that need love and guidance and sanity instead of nutbars getting their mitts on innocents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Gracie, we don't have any children. Nor do we wish to have any. We have loads of nieces and nephews that we spoil rotten. We get send them back to our siblings with drum sets and candy bars. lol
Click to expand...

Adopt me. Spoil me rotten. Can I call you Uncle MDK?


----------



## mdk

Gracie said:


> Thats the best way, MDK, lol. Don't forget to get some really LOUD whistles, too.



I consider it payback for my sister being a snot to me as kid. I got one of my nephews a trumpet last year for his birthday. As he opening it my sister was mouthing all sorts of profanities my way. It was wonderful. He is quite good already, impressive even. Bless his heart.


----------



## mdk

Gracie said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, MDK is the perfect example of a great dad..and his husband a great dad too. Now..if we could only clone them for all future children that need love and guidance and sanity instead of nutbars getting their mitts on innocents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Gracie, we don't have any children. Nor do we wish to have any. We have loads of nieces and nephews that we spoil rotten. We get send them back to our siblings with drum sets and candy bars. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adopt me. Spoil me rotten. Can I call you Uncle MDK?
Click to expand...


You and Mr. Gracie are always welcome. I could use another green thumb in the house. Knowing our love for flora and fauna this place would look like a greenhouse and a farmhouse.


----------



## saveliberty

Gracie said:


> Thats the best way, MDK, lol. Don't forget to get some really LOUD whistles, too.



What do you have against drum sets?


----------



## Gracie

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the best way, MDK, lol. Don't forget to get some really LOUD whistles, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have against drum sets?
Click to expand...

Not a darn thing! But a nice LOUD whistle when it is practice time would help, yes?


----------



## Gracie

mdk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, MDK is the perfect example of a great dad..and his husband a great dad too. Now..if we could only clone them for all future children that need love and guidance and sanity instead of nutbars getting their mitts on innocents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Gracie, we don't have any children. Nor do we wish to have any. We have loads of nieces and nephews that we spoil rotten. We get send them back to our siblings with drum sets and candy bars. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adopt me. Spoil me rotten. Can I call you Uncle MDK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and Mr. Gracie are always welcome. I could use another green thumb in the house. Knowing our love for flora and fauna this place would look like a greenhouse and a farmhouse.
Click to expand...

Be careful what you say, Uncle MDK. You might be surprised to see us on your doorstep one day asking where to put our toothbrushes.


----------



## Silhouette

Gracie said:


> Be careful what you say, Uncle MDK. You might be surprised to see us on your doorstep one day asking where to put our toothbrushes.



I thought you knew mdk was all about this child transgender stuff?  I admire your ability to befriend someone who holds extreme views pro child abuse while you yourself actively fight against it.  That's very magnanimous of you.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Silhouette said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you say, Uncle MDK. You might be surprised to see us on your doorstep one day asking where to put our toothbrushes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you knew mdk was all about this child transgender stuff?  I admire your ability to befriend someone who holds extreme views pro child abuse while you yourself actively fight against it.  That's very magnanimous of you.
Click to expand...

Smh...I can't do it myself.


----------



## mdk

Silhouette said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you say, Uncle MDK. You might be surprised to see us on your doorstep one day asking where to put our toothbrushes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you knew mdk was all about this child transgender stuff?  I admire your ability to befriend someone who holds extreme views pro child abuse while you yourself actively fight against it.  That's very magnanimous of you.
Click to expand...


I admire your ability to lie about my positions, but the truth has never really mattered all that much to you anyway.


----------



## Silhouette

mdk said:


> I admire your ability to lie about my positions, but the truth has never really mattered all that much to you anyway.


So for the record, you're AGAINST coercing children with enabling or hormones to want to under go "sex change"?


----------



## mdk

Silhouette said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admire your ability to lie about my positions, but the truth has never really mattered all that much to you anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> So for the record, you're AGAINST coercing children with enabling or hormones to want to under go "sex change"?
Click to expand...


Yes, I think this something that they should be able to decide once they reach the age of majority. Perhaps instead of lying about my positions you could have just asked. I know that is expecting far too much from a delusional hack such as yourslef, but my faith in others can be a liability at times.


----------



## Silhouette

mdk said:


> Yes, I think this something that they should be able to decide once they reach the age of majority. Perhaps instead of lying about my positions you could have just asked. I know that is expecting far too much from a delusional hack such as yourslef, but my faith in others can be a liability at times.



Well you do understand that artificial hormones are carcinogenic at any age, right?  That produces ethical problems all the way through adulthood.  And the end product is at best a mutilated halfling who can never be the opposite sex...


----------



## mdk

Silhouette said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think this something that they should be able to decide once they reach the age of majority. Perhaps instead of lying about my positions you could have just asked. I know that is expecting far too much from a delusional hack such as yourslef, but my faith in others can be a liability at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you do understand that artificial hormones are carcinogenic at any age, right?  That produces ethical problems all the way through adulthood.  And the end product is at best a mutilated halfling who can never be the opposite sex...
Click to expand...


It is none of your business what they wish to do when they are adults. Get your own house in order before peeking in the windows of others.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

mdk said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admire your ability to lie about my positions, but the truth has never really mattered all that much to you anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> So for the record, you're AGAINST coercing children with enabling or hormones to want to under go "sex change"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I think this something that they should be able to decide once they reach the age of majority. Perhaps instead of lying about my positions you could have just asked. I know that is expecting far too much from a delusional hack such as yourslef, but my faith in others can be a liability at times.
Click to expand...



If you put any faith in the morons who post here, who exactly is the moron?


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Silhouette said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think this something that they should be able to decide once they reach the age of majority. Perhaps instead of lying about my positions you could have just asked. I know that is expecting far too much from a delusional hack such as yourslef, but my faith in others can be a liability at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you do understand that artificial hormones are carcinogenic at any age, right?  That produces ethical problems all the way through adulthood.  And the end product is at best a mutilated halfling who can never be the opposite sex...
Click to expand...


Who cares? It's called freedom.


----------



## mdk

Fair&Balanced said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admire your ability to lie about my positions, but the truth has never really mattered all that much to you anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> So for the record, you're AGAINST coercing children with enabling or hormones to want to under go "sex change"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I think this something that they should be able to decide once they reach the age of majority. Perhaps instead of lying about my positions you could have just asked. I know that is expecting far too much from a delusional hack such as yourslef, but my faith in others can be a liability at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you put any faith in the morons who post here, who exactly is the moron?
Click to expand...


I have faith in most people. That might be the naive altruist in me. lol


----------



## Fair&Balanced

mdk said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admire your ability to lie about my positions, but the truth has never really mattered all that much to you anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> So for the record, you're AGAINST coercing children with enabling or hormones to want to under go "sex change"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I think this something that they should be able to decide once they reach the age of majority. Perhaps instead of lying about my positions you could have just asked. I know that is expecting far too much from a delusional hack such as yourslef, but my faith in others can be a liability at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you put any faith in the morons who post here, who exactly is the moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have faith in most people. That might be the naive altruist in me. lol
Click to expand...


I have faith that most people are stupid assholes that the world would be better off without.

I'm RARELY disappointed.


----------



## mdk

Fair&Balanced said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admire your ability to lie about my positions, but the truth has never really mattered all that much to you anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> So for the record, you're AGAINST coercing children with enabling or hormones to want to under go "sex change"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I think this something that they should be able to decide once they reach the age of majority. Perhaps instead of lying about my positions you could have just asked. I know that is expecting far too much from a delusional hack such as yourslef, but my faith in others can be a liability at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you put any faith in the morons who post here, who exactly is the moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have faith in most people. That might be the naive altruist in me. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have faith that most people are stupid assholes that the world would be better off without.
> 
> I'm RARELY disappointed.
Click to expand...


To be fair, I've crafted my real life to ensure as little interaction with stupid assholes as possible.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

mdk said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> So for the record, you're AGAINST coercing children with enabling or hormones to want to under go "sex change"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think this something that they should be able to decide once they reach the age of majority. Perhaps instead of lying about my positions you could have just asked. I know that is expecting far too much from a delusional hack such as yourslef, but my faith in others can be a liability at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you put any faith in the morons who post here, who exactly is the moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have faith in most people. That might be the naive altruist in me. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have faith that most people are stupid assholes that the world would be better off without.
> 
> I'm RARELY disappointed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, I've crafted my real life to ensure as little interaction with stupid assholes as possible.
Click to expand...



And then you come here to "debate" with the worst of the worst LOL


----------



## mdk

Fair&Balanced said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think this something that they should be able to decide once they reach the age of majority. Perhaps instead of lying about my positions you could have just asked. I know that is expecting far too much from a delusional hack such as yourslef, but my faith in others can be a liability at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you put any faith in the morons who post here, who exactly is the moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have faith in most people. That might be the naive altruist in me. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have faith that most people are stupid assholes that the world would be better off without.
> 
> I'm RARELY disappointed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, I've crafted my real life to ensure as little interaction with stupid assholes as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And then you come here to "debate" with the worst of the worst LOL
Click to expand...


The stupid assholes here only reinforces my real life prohibition.


----------



## Silhouette

mdk said:


> Yes, I think this something that they should be able to decide once they reach the age of majority. Perhaps instead of lying about my positions you could have just asked. I know that is expecting far too much from a delusional hack such as yourslef, but my faith in others can be a liability at times.





Silhouette said:


> Well you do understand that artificial hormones are carcinogenic at any age, right?  That produces ethical problems all the way through adulthood.  And the end product is at best a mutilated halfling who can never be the opposite sex...






Fair&Balanced said:


> Who cares? It's called freedom.



Ah, the freedom to drug, poison and mutilate a child in one's projected twisted sex fantasy.  Welcome to the 21st Century's LGBT gulag.  I think some folks care.  Dumont vs Lyon   Dumont v Lyons 2017 : Will Fathers (or Mothers) Be Judicially-Legislated Into Irrelevance?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think this something that they should be able to decide once they reach the age of majority. Perhaps instead of lying about my positions you could have just asked. I know that is expecting far too much from a delusional hack such as yourslef, but my faith in others can be a liability at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you do understand that artificial hormones are carcinogenic at any age, right?  That produces ethical problems all the way through adulthood.  And the end product is at best a mutilated halfling who can never be the opposite sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? It's called freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the freedom to drug, poison and mutilate a child in one's projected twisted sex fantasy.  Welcome to the 21st Century's LGBT gulag.  I think some folks care.  Dumont vs Lyon   Dumont v Lyons 2017 : Will Fathers (or Mothers) Be Judicially-Legislated Into Irrelevance?
Click to expand...


Laughing....Sil's resurrected a zombie thread!


----------



## mdk




----------



## Skylar

And Sil's authoritatiran streak runs pretty damn strong. As anyone who contradicts what she wants to believe must be brought under government control. 

"Public Review" for the APA if they don't abide Sil's imagination. And a radical reimagining of defamation for the Press that opens them up to massive civil liability unless they abide Sil's imagination.

Laughing....nope.


----------



## Silhouette

Dude, you know those two lesbians are performing child abuse.  It's sick and has to be stopped immediately.  The fact that the LGBT community backs this child abuse does not bode well for Dumont v Lyon.  If they adopt a boy, will they also project their all-female utopian ideals on the impressionable mind of formative-years impressionable mind?  Pretty scary stuff.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Dude, you know those two lesbians are performing child abuse.



Says you. You've never met the anyone involved. Yet as you always do, you imagine you know better than parents, the law, the courts, everyone....

.....because you imagine you do. Your imagination isn't a rational standard. And its certainly not a legal one. 

We're not taking this child loving parents because of your imagination. We're not enforcing your authoritarian agenda where anyone who disagrees with you must be brought under government control.



> It's sick and has to be stopped immediately.  The fact that the LGBT community backs this child abuse does not bode well for Dumont v Lyon.  If they adopt a boy, will they also project their all-female utopian ideals on the impressionable mind of formative-years impressionable mind?  Pretty scary stuff.




Says the gal that assured us that Obergefell was going to uphold same sex bans because of her bizarre revisionist reading of the Windsor ruling. Your record of accurately predicting the outcome of legal cases is one of perfect failure. And the reason is obvious;

You replace the law and the explicit findings of the Supreme Court with your _imagination._


----------



## bodecea

Silhouette said:


> Dude, you know those two lesbians are performing child abuse.  It's sick and has to be stopped immediately.  The fact that the LGBT community backs this child abuse does not bode well for Dumont v Lyon.  If they adopt a boy, will they also project their all-female utopian ideals on the impressionable mind of formative-years impressionable mind?  Pretty scary stuff.


THIS:   Parents arrested in ‘worst case of child abuse’ nurses say they’ve ever seen  is child abuse....hetero couple in a red state.


----------



## TomParks

jknowgood said:


> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.



They are suffering from a disease and need treatment.


----------



## keepitreal

Iceweasel said:


> Those heffers need to be lobotomized and *the child needs a normal family*.


That *is* considered a "normal family"

These are the consequences of "normalizing" perversion
This is sickening, to say the least...
I can't even fathom what this boy has endured


----------



## Silhouette

Iceweasel said:


> Those heffers need to be lobotomized and *the child needs a normal family*.





keepitreal said:


> That *is* considered a "normal family"
> 
> These are the consequences of "normalizing" perversion
> This is sickening, to say the least...
> I can't even fathom what this boy has endured



Yeah and he looks so _happy_ too....  Doesn't the bulldyke/ newly legal substitute dad look so even tempered and tolerant too?  Body language...


----------



## Pop23

keepitreal said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those heffers need to be lobotomized and *the child needs a normal family*.
> 
> 
> 
> That *is* considered a "normal family"
> 
> These are the consequences of "normalizing" perversion
> This is sickening, to say the least...
> I can't even fathom what this boy has endured
Click to expand...


I would imagine he was taught that his rectum is the equivalent to a vagina. 

I know, sick as it is.


----------



## BulletProof

Homos are very sick in the head.  These lesbians are severely abusing the boy, and the homo community remains silent.


----------



## Silhouette

BulletProof said:


> Homos are very sick in the head.  *These lesbians are severely abusing the boy, and the homo community remains silent*.


THAT^^ is the most poignant point of this entire thread.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> And Sil's authoritatiran streak runs pretty damn strong. As anyone who contradicts what she wants to believe must be brought under government control......"Public Review" for the APA if they don't abide Sil's imagination. And a radical reimagining of defamation for the Press that opens them up to massive civil liability unless they abide Sil's imagination.


Does the APA receive public grants or funding?  Yes?  Then the public can audit them.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Sil's authoritatiran streak runs pretty damn strong. As anyone who contradicts what she wants to believe must be brought under government control......"Public Review" for the APA if they don't abide Sil's imagination. And a radical reimagining of defamation for the Press that opens them up to massive civil liability unless they abide Sil's imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the APA receive public grants or funding?  Yes?  Then the public can audit them.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't you want to figure that out before you start to punish them for not abiding your will?

And the ability to audit depends on the terms of the grant or funding. Remember, we're dealing with the real world and the actual laws. Not whatever nonsense you make up and insist is a 'requirement' because you imagined it.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homos are very sick in the head.  *These lesbians are severely abusing the boy, and the homo community remains silent*.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT^^ is the most poignant point of this entire thread.
Click to expand...


How are they abusing the child?

Remember, Sil.....you don't actually know what the hell you're talking about. You've never met the child in question, the parents, the psychologists involved, no one. 

You *imagine* that you're a source matter expert and know what's best based on your imagination. Why would I ignore the child's parents, their medical and mental health providers, and the child.....and instead believe you?


----------



## Pop23

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homos are very sick in the head.  *These lesbians are severely abusing the boy, and the homo community remains silent*.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT^^ is the most poignant point of this entire thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they abusing the child?
> 
> Remember, Sil.....you don't actually know what the hell you're talking about. You've never met the child in question, the parents, the psychologists involved, no one.
> 
> You *imagine* that you're a source matter expert and know what's best based on your imagination. Why would I ignore the child's parents, their medical and mental health providers, and the child.....and instead believe you?
Click to expand...


Operative word being “child”

Are you really that stupid?


----------



## Votto

Silhouette said:


> Here is the surgery these two lesbians are leading their son towards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will still never have a uterus, nor ovaries, nor can he bear children, menstruate.  He will always show up male in DNA checks and the position of his pelvic bones and other unerasable male anatomical features...
> 
> This surgery almost always leaves the patient numb sexually and incontinent.  The lesbian "parents" should invest heavily in adult diapers for when the boy is old enough to have his healthy genitals chopped off.  Also they should invest in therapy for later if the boy develops a desire to reverse the surgery as many assited-amputation-of-healthy-organs patients do..
> 
> Of course the reversal surgery will also leave him numb, incontinent and a mere disfigured cartoon character of what he was born as.



Yea, but what is the down side?


----------



## Silhouette

^^ ..


----------



## BulletProof

Skylar said:


> How are they abusing the child?
> 
> Remember, Sil.....you don't actually know what the hell you're talking about. You've never met the child in question, the parents, the psychologists involved, no one.
> 
> You *imagine* that you're a source matter expert and know what's best based on your imagination. Why would I ignore the child's parents, their medical and mental health providers, and the child.....and instead believe you?



Fags are pretty sick people, defending the mutilation of a child too young to know what's being done to him.


----------



## Pop23

BulletProof said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are they abusing the child?
> 
> Remember, Sil.....you don't actually know what the hell you're talking about. You've never met the child in question, the parents, the psychologists involved, no one.
> 
> You *imagine* that you're a source matter expert and know what's best based on your imagination. Why would I ignore the child's parents, their medical and mental health providers, and the child.....and instead believe you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fags are pretty sick people, defending the mutilation of a child too young to know what's being done to him.
Click to expand...


Yep^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bodecea

It's quite amusing to watch so-called heteros go on and on and on and on and on and on about gay people.


----------



## Silhouette

bodecea said:


> It's quite amusing to watch so-called heteros go on and on and on and on and on and on about gay people.


You, an LGBT advocate, have nothing to say about what's being done to the boy?  You realize that's THE main point of this thread, yes?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite amusing to watch so-called heteros go on and on and on and on and on and on about gay people.
> 
> 
> 
> You, an LGBT advocate, have nothing to say about what's being done to the boy?  You realize that's THE main point of this thread, yes?
Click to expand...

Where did you ever get the idea that you have the slightest clue what you're talking about regarding this child, SIl. 

You've never met the kid, the parents, the medical and mental health professionals serving this family, any of it. Yet in near absolute ignorance of the situation, you're going to tell us that you know the situation better than the child's own parents, the doctors involved, the psychiatrists involved, even more than the child?

Sil, just because you imagine yourself to be a source matter expert doesn't mean you actually are.


----------



## Pop23

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite amusing to watch so-called heteros go on and on and on and on and on and on about gay people.
> 
> 
> 
> You, an LGBT advocate, have nothing to say about what's being done to the boy?  You realize that's THE main point of this thread, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you ever get the idea that you have the slightest clue what you're talking about regarding this child, SIl.
> 
> You've never met the kid, the parents, the medical and mental health professionals serving this family, any of it. Yet in near absolute ignorance of the situation, you're going to tell us that you know the situation better than the child's own parents, the doctors involved, the psychiatrists involved, even more than the child?
> 
> Sil, just because you imagine yourself to be a source matter expert doesn't mean you actually are.
Click to expand...


IT’S A CHILD!

Jesus H Christ


----------



## bodecea

Silhouette said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite amusing to watch so-called heteros go on and on and on and on and on and on about gay people.
> 
> 
> 
> You, an LGBT advocate, have nothing to say about what's being done to the boy?  You realize that's THE main point of this thread, yes?
Click to expand...

All child abuse is wrong....most of it perpetuated upon girls by hetero males.....you don't seem to have any problem with that.   Why?


----------



## Pop23

bodecea said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite amusing to watch so-called heteros go on and on and on and on and on and on about gay people.
> 
> 
> 
> You, an LGBT advocate, have nothing to say about what's being done to the boy?  You realize that's THE main point of this thread, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All child abuse is wrong....most of it perpetuated upon girls by hetero males.....you don't seem to have any problem with that.   Why?
Click to expand...


And still nothing about the boy.

Got it

Make him a her and more lesbians to choose from perhaps?

No one is advocating child abuse, but when we see it, we call it out.


----------



## Silhouette

The problem is that the LGBT community is not only not calling out this scathingly obvious case of child abuse; they are as a whole culture unanimously defending it. Worse still, they attack & ridicule & threaten anyone of the normal community who speaks out to make it stop.


----------



## Silhouette

jknowgood said:


> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.



Can you imagine if these two lesbians were the ones suing in Michigan for the adoption thing?  Dumont v Lyons 2017 : Will Fathers (or Mothers) Be Judicially-Legislated Into Irrelevance?

First question I'd ask in cross would be "what's your official position on the boy in CA getting hormones via his two lesbian mothers to better prepare him for an eventual sex change operation?"


----------



## jknowgood

Silhouette said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine if these two lesbians were the ones suing in Michigan for the adoption thing?  Dumont v Lyons 2017 : Will Fathers (or Mothers) Be Judicially-Legislated Into Irrelevance?
> 
> First question I'd ask in cross would be "what's your official position on the boy in CA getting hormones via his two lesbian mothers to better prepare him for an eventual sex change operation?"
Click to expand...

They shouldn't be raising kids in the first place transgendered thinking is a mental illness.


----------



## Pop23

bodecea said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite amusing to watch so-called heteros go on and on and on and on and on and on about gay people.
> 
> 
> 
> You, an LGBT advocate, have nothing to say about what's being done to the boy?  You realize that's THE main point of this thread, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All child abuse is wrong....most of it perpetuated upon girls by hetero males.....you don't seem to have any problem with that.   Why?
Click to expand...


Start the thread. I’ll bet you’ll get a bunch of hetros posting that the parents should be hung or worse. 

But still nothing about this abuse from the LBGTLMNOP’s. 

Very telling.


----------



## Silhouette

^^ Yep, total collective silence from the church of LGBT about this blatant example of child abuse directly related to their kink-religion.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> The problem is that the LGBT community is not only not calling out this scathingly obvious case of child abuse; they are as a whole culture unanimously defending it. Worse still, they attack & ridicule & threaten anyone of the normal community who speaks out to make it stop.


I forgot to add one more "even worse".  The APA is actually staying silent on this.  And because they're staying silent, Trump should cut any and all funding to that organization and they should be censured by Congress officially.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homos are very sick in the head.  *These lesbians are severely abusing the boy, and the homo community remains silent*.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT^^ is the most poignant point of this entire thread.
Click to expand...




Skylar said:


> *How are they abusing the child?*  Remember, Sil.....you don't actually know what the hell you're talking about. *You've never met the child in question, the parents, the psychologists involved, no one*.  You *imagine* that you're a source matter expert and know what's best based on your imagination. *Why would I ignore the child's parents, their medical and mental health providers, and the child.....and instead believe you?*



Because when me or anyone like me sees obvious child abuse, we are not suggested to act, we are mandated to act by law.  And it doesn't matter what type of credentials the person has doing the child abuse.  If it's there, we have to report it or we face criminal charges ourselves.



Pop23 said:


> Operative word being “child”
> 
> Are you really that stupid?



He isn't.  He is actually just that evil.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homos are very sick in the head.  *These lesbians are severely abusing the boy, and the homo community remains silent*.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT^^ is the most poignant point of this entire thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they abusing the child?
> 
> Remember, Sil.....you don't actually know what the hell you're talking about. You've never met the child in question, the parents, the psychologists involved, no one.
> 
> You *imagine* that you're a source matter expert and know what's best based on your imagination. Why would I ignore the child's parents, their medical and mental health providers, and the child.....and instead believe you?
Click to expand...


Why don't you consider medial and mental health providers?

Pediatrician: ‘Transgender’ ideology has created widespread child abuse

Gender Dysphoria in Children



> We are concerned about the current trend to quickly diagnose and affirm young people as transgender, often setting them down a path toward medical transition…. We feel that unnecessary surgeries and/or hormonal treatments which have not been proven safe in the long-term represent significant risks for young people. Policies that encourage—either directly or indirectly—such medical treatment for young people who may not be able to evaluate the risks and benefits are highly suspect, in our opinion.6


----------



## Gagafritz

The kid looks miserable.


----------



## Silhouette

Gagafritz said:


> The kid looks miserable.



Yeah, did you notice how his hands are clutched over his genitals his lesbian "parents" are coaxing him to have chopped off?

The child abuse is so friggin' obvious in this case that it boggles the mind.  California should not receive CAPTA funding from the Fed until these situations are ENDED.  What type of child abuse will we as the public be forced to watch next?  Once you blow the doors open on drugging kids to mutilate their bodies, where will it end?  It's quite the precedent to set. 

But we can begin fighting back here: Should Trump/Congress Cut Off The American Psychological Association (APA)?


----------



## Silhouette

Here is the surgery these two lesbians are leading their son towards:















He will still never have a uterus, nor ovaries, nor can he bear children, menstruate.  He will always show up male in DNA checks and the position of his pelvic bones and other unerasable male anatomical features...

This surgery almost always leaves the patient numb sexually and incontinent.  The lesbian "parents" should invest heavily in adult diapers for when the boy is old enough to have his healthy genitals chopped off.  Also they should invest in therapy for later if the boy develops a desire to reverse the surgery as many assited-amputation-of-healthy-organs patients do..

Of course the reversal surgery will also leave him numb, incontinent and a mere disfigured cartoon character of what he was born as.



Votto said:


> Yea, but what is the down side?



Now that is some dark humor.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Gagafritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kid looks miserable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, did you notice how his hands are clutched over his genitals his lesbian "parents" are coaxing him to have chopped off?
Click to expand...


We've been through this. You pulled a video still where the kid was shifting in the seat. Here's the actual video.


<object width="416" height="374" classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" id="ep"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://i.cdn.turner.com/cnn/.elemen...ideoId=health/2011/09/27/natpkg-gid-youth.cnn" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" /><embed src="http://i.cdn.turner.com/cnn/.elemen...ideoId=health/2011/09/27/natpkg-gid-youth.cnn" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="416" wmode="transparent" height="374"></embed></object>


Notice the kid isn't covering up genitals. 

You imagined that.

If your argument had merit, you wouldn't have to pull video stills and make up nonsense to support it.



> The child abuse is so friggin' obvious in this case that it boggles the mind.



Um, SIl.....you still don't have the first clue what you're talking about. You've given us similar 'child abuse' rants about any same sex parents. And insisted that any same sex parenting should result in a child endangerment call. Demonstrating elegantly that your standards of 'child abuse' are based in your bias and imagination.

Not the law.


----------



## Syriusly

The original article dates from 2011. The kid is now likely 17 or 18 years old. How is he/she doing? Frankly none of us know. And of course Silhouette doesn't care. I hope that the kid is healthy and that the family has figured out the best course of action.

But I trust the family and their doctors more than an obsessive homophobe in the internet who just uses any kid as a tool to attack homosexuals.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Silhouette said:


> Here is the surgery these two lesbians are leading their son towards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will still never have a uterus, nor ovaries, nor can he bear children, menstruate.  He will always show up male in DNA checks and the position of his pelvic bones and other unerasable male anatomical features...
> 
> This surgery almost always leaves the patient numb sexually and incontinent.  The lesbian "parents" should invest heavily in adult diapers for when the boy is old enough to have his healthy genitals chopped off.  Also they should invest in therapy for later if the boy develops a desire to reverse the surgery as many assited-amputation-of-healthy-organs patients do..
> 
> Of course the reversal surgery will also leave him numb, incontinent and a mere disfigured cartoon character of what he was born as.
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but what is the down side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is some dark humor.
Click to expand...

You are WRONG.  Totally wrong.  This is the surgery performed on a MAN.

When a boy this age is slated for mutilation and given hormones he does not develop enough to have the kind of surgery you illustrate.   His penis never gets big enough to invert.  They have to take a section of colon from the rectum and use that to form the vagina.   The colon is a mucus membrane and has a distinctive odor.  The New vagina will always smell like an ass.    There is also a necessary healing time for the new colon to attach itself.  

The new vagina will be functional but provide no pleasure.  The male prostate is left intact as the only sexual pleasure will be from anal intercourse. 

However, adding to the complications of early transition, hormone production never creates sexual desire for either men or women.  The individual is asexual.


----------



## Silhouette

Thanks for the corrections tipsy.

For the record we have 100% support for the mental/physical lesbian mind-fuck of this little boy from LGBT posters here at USMB. I've also seen no published rebuke from any LGBT news outlets either. Just praise.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Thanks for the corrections tipsy.
> 
> For the record we have 100% support for the mental/physical lesbian mind-fuck of this little boy from LGBT posters here at USMB. I've also seen no published rebuke from any LGBT news outlets either. Just praise.



Sil, if you genuinely thought this was child abuse, you'd have 'turned in' these parents. But you haven't, as you know you don't know what you're talking about. You *pretend* that you know the child, the parents, their situation, and what is best for the child.

Your imagination isn't a psychological standard anymore than it is a legal one. Which is why you don't turn the parents in. As you know you'd be laughed off the telephone.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Silhouette said:


> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
Click to expand...

I would rejoice to hear the news that this kid killed both of these filthy dykes. There's no better case for an not guilty by way of insanity verdict.


----------



## Silhouette

That Skylar is the problem this thread seeks to address. BTW I'm not alone in calling this child abuse.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> That Skylar is the problem this thread seeks to address. BTW I'm not alone in calling this child abuse.


Then why haven't you called the police, Sil?

If you genuinely believed this was child abuse, why not turn the parents in? What of all your babble about 'imminent danger' and 'child endangerment'?

Its simple, Sil. You know you're full of it. *You know you're wildly exaggerating and don't actually have a clue what you're talking about. *You've never met the child, the parents, their healthcare professionals, any one relevant to this case*. *

Which is why you tell *us*, but not the police. Because you know that your claims would be laughed off of 911.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Skylar is the problem this thread seeks to address. BTW I'm not alone in calling this child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why haven't you called the police, Sil?
> 
> If you genuinely believed this was child abuse, why not turn the parents in? What of all your babble about 'imminent danger' and 'child endangerment'?
> 
> Its simple, Sil. You know you're full of it. *You know you're wildly exaggerating and don't actually have a clue what you're talking about. *You've never met the child, the parents, their healthcare professionals, any one relevant to this case*. *
> 
> Which is why you tell *us*, but not the police. Because you know that your claims would be laughed off of 911.
Click to expand...

Logic and reason are not your strong suits.


----------



## Skylar

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Skylar is the problem this thread seeks to address. BTW I'm not alone in calling this child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why haven't you called the police, Sil?
> 
> If you genuinely believed this was child abuse, why not turn the parents in? What of all your babble about 'imminent danger' and 'child endangerment'?
> 
> Its simple, Sil. You know you're full of it. *You know you're wildly exaggerating and don't actually have a clue what you're talking about. *You've never met the child, the parents, their healthcare professionals, any one relevant to this case*. *
> 
> Which is why you tell *us*, but not the police. Because you know that your claims would be laughed off of 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Logic and reason are not your strong suits.
Click to expand...


Then explain it to us. If Sil *genuinely* thought this was child abuse, why didn't she report the parents to the police?

Its a simple question. Give it a try.


----------



## bodecea

Skylar said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Skylar is the problem this thread seeks to address. BTW I'm not alone in calling this child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why haven't you called the police, Sil?
> 
> If you genuinely believed this was child abuse, why not turn the parents in? What of all your babble about 'imminent danger' and 'child endangerment'?
> 
> Its simple, Sil. You know you're full of it. *You know you're wildly exaggerating and don't actually have a clue what you're talking about. *You've never met the child, the parents, their healthcare professionals, any one relevant to this case*. *
> 
> Which is why you tell *us*, but not the police. Because you know that your claims would be laughed off of 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Logic and reason are not your strong suits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain it to us. If Sil *genuinely* thought this was child abuse, why didn't she report the parents to the police?
> 
> Its a simple question. Give it a try.
Click to expand...

Because...it's easier to just whine and threaten violence and whine some more on an anonymous message board.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Skylar said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Skylar is the problem this thread seeks to address. BTW I'm not alone in calling this child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why haven't you called the police, Sil?
> 
> If you genuinely believed this was child abuse, why not turn the parents in? What of all your babble about 'imminent danger' and 'child endangerment'?
> 
> Its simple, Sil. You know you're full of it. *You know you're wildly exaggerating and don't actually have a clue what you're talking about. *You've never met the child, the parents, their healthcare professionals, any one relevant to this case*. *
> 
> Which is why you tell *us*, but not the police. Because you know that your claims would be laughed off of 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Logic and reason are not your strong suits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain it to us. If Sil *genuinely* thought this was child abuse, why didn't she report the parents to the police?
> 
> Its a simple question. Give it a try.
Click to expand...

It's the dumbest question I've ever been asked...but okay.

Because the police will not act on it simply because people "feel" this is abuse. Are you retarded or something?


----------



## Skylar

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Skylar is the problem this thread seeks to address. BTW I'm not alone in calling this child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why haven't you called the police, Sil?
> 
> If you genuinely believed this was child abuse, why not turn the parents in? What of all your babble about 'imminent danger' and 'child endangerment'?
> 
> Its simple, Sil. You know you're full of it. *You know you're wildly exaggerating and don't actually have a clue what you're talking about. *You've never met the child, the parents, their healthcare professionals, any one relevant to this case*. *
> 
> Which is why you tell *us*, but not the police. Because you know that your claims would be laughed off of 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Logic and reason are not your strong suits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain it to us. If Sil *genuinely* thought this was child abuse, why didn't she report the parents to the police?
> 
> Its a simple question. Give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the dumbest question I've ever been asked...but okay.
> 
> Because the police will not act on it simply because people "feel" this is abuse. Are you retarded or something?
Click to expand...


There's video where the parents *admit* to what Sil insists in 'child abuse'. If that is, in fact, child abuse, why wouldn't the police act on it, especially with the parents video 'confession'? Why wouldn't Sil turn the parents in?

I think we both know the answer: *that isn't child abuse. Nor anything remotely close to it.*


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Skylar said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Skylar is the problem this thread seeks to address. BTW I'm not alone in calling this child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why haven't you called the police, Sil?
> 
> If you genuinely believed this was child abuse, why not turn the parents in? What of all your babble about 'imminent danger' and 'child endangerment'?
> 
> Its simple, Sil. You know you're full of it. *You know you're wildly exaggerating and don't actually have a clue what you're talking about. *You've never met the child, the parents, their healthcare professionals, any one relevant to this case*. *
> 
> Which is why you tell *us*, but not the police. Because you know that your claims would be laughed off of 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Logic and reason are not your strong suits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain it to us. If Sil *genuinely* thought this was child abuse, why didn't she report the parents to the police?
> 
> Its a simple question. Give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the dumbest question I've ever been asked...but okay.
> 
> Because the police will not act on it simply because people "feel" this is abuse. Are you retarded or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's video where the parents *admit* to what Sil insists in 'child abuse'. If that is, in fact, child abuse, why wouldn't the police act on it, especially with the parents video 'confession'? Why wouldn't Sil turn the parents in?
> 
> I think we both know the answer: *that isn't child abuse. Nor anything remotely close to it.*
Click to expand...

So you're making it a legal matter? As if there cannot be such a thing as abuse that is legal currently?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Pediatricians think it is child abuse too.

Pediatrician Claims Prescribing Puberty Blockers to Kids With Gender Dysphoria Is 'Child Abuse'


----------



## Skylar

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why haven't you called the police, Sil?
> 
> If you genuinely believed this was child abuse, why not turn the parents in? What of all your babble about 'imminent danger' and 'child endangerment'?
> 
> Its simple, Sil. You know you're full of it. *You know you're wildly exaggerating and don't actually have a clue what you're talking about. *You've never met the child, the parents, their healthcare professionals, any one relevant to this case*. *
> 
> Which is why you tell *us*, but not the police. Because you know that your claims would be laughed off of 911.
> 
> 
> 
> Logic and reason are not your strong suits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain it to us. If Sil *genuinely* thought this was child abuse, why didn't she report the parents to the police?
> 
> Its a simple question. Give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the dumbest question I've ever been asked...but okay.
> 
> Because the police will not act on it simply because people "feel" this is abuse. Are you retarded or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's video where the parents *admit* to what Sil insists in 'child abuse'. If that is, in fact, child abuse, why wouldn't the police act on it, especially with the parents video 'confession'? Why wouldn't Sil turn the parents in?
> 
> I think we both know the answer: *that isn't child abuse. Nor anything remotely close to it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're making it a legal matter? As if there cannot be such a thing as abuse that is legal currently?
Click to expand...


I'm applying the meaning of the words being used. If someone is going to call this 'child abuse', that has a standard under the law. 

Sil knows she's completely full of it. That her hysteric exaggerations and imagination on the issue don't meet any rational standard of 'child abuse'. So rather than call the police, she posts here.

If she genuinely believed her own claims, she'd act. She doesn't act, because she knows she's wrong.


----------



## Skylar

Tipsycatlover said:


> Pediatricians think it is child abuse too.
> 
> Pediatrician Claims Prescribing Puberty Blockers to Kids With Gender Dysphoria Is 'Child Abuse'



And by 'pediatricians', you mean a pediatrician, Michelle Cretella. 

While the American Academy of Pediatrics with 64,000 members says otherwise.

https://www.aap.org/en-us/Documents/solgbt_webinar_transition_garofalo.pdf


----------



## Pop23

Silhouette said:


> Thanks for the corrections tipsy.
> 
> For the record we have 100% support for the mental/physical lesbian mind-fuck of this little boy from LGBT posters here at USMB. I've also seen no published rebuke from any LGBT news outlets either. Just praise.



The kid is now known to be confused. His dye is cast. Everyone now knows he’s weird. Let’s speculate that this was a big mistake. He is on the internet  and his future will always be “the kid who wanted to amputate his dick.”



Sad, but true.


----------



## Pop23

Skylar said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Logic and reason are not your strong suits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain it to us. If Sil *genuinely* thought this was child abuse, why didn't she report the parents to the police?
> 
> Its a simple question. Give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the dumbest question I've ever been asked...but okay.
> 
> Because the police will not act on it simply because people "feel" this is abuse. Are you retarded or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's video where the parents *admit* to what Sil insists in 'child abuse'. If that is, in fact, child abuse, why wouldn't the police act on it, especially with the parents video 'confession'? Why wouldn't Sil turn the parents in?
> 
> I think we both know the answer: *that isn't child abuse. Nor anything remotely close to it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're making it a legal matter? As if there cannot be such a thing as abuse that is legal currently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm applying the meaning of the words being used. If someone is going to call this 'child abuse', that has a standard under the law.
> 
> Sil knows she's completely full of it. That her hysteric exaggerations and imagination on the issue don't meet any rational standard of 'child abuse'. So rather than call the police, she posts here.
> 
> If she genuinely believed her own claims, she'd act. She doesn't act, because she knows she's wrong.
Click to expand...


No one would ever think that raising a child who wants his dick cut off might have been subject to mental abuse by the parents. (Sarcasm)


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> I think we both know the answer: *that isn't child abuse. Nor anything remotely close to it.*



Yes, all are in agreement with the LGBT choir here:  drugging a preteen boy with female hormones by two lesbian parents and "doctors" to actually affect the way his brain works (can't be capable of an unaddled decision therefore) in order to prepare him to amputate his healthy genitals to leave him mutilated, sexually numb and statistically incontinent for life, neither male nor female... is "Not child abuse".  "Not even remotely."

Skylar in so saying has told the world from his own position and as one of the most vocal advocates for the entire LGBT USMB community, that he supports blatant child abuse by rearranging words to make it "not child abuse...not even remotely".

Yep.  Let's adopt kids out to these folks.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Skylar said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Logic and reason are not your strong suits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain it to us. If Sil *genuinely* thought this was child abuse, why didn't she report the parents to the police?
> 
> Its a simple question. Give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the dumbest question I've ever been asked...but okay.
> 
> Because the police will not act on it simply because people "feel" this is abuse. Are you retarded or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's video where the parents *admit* to what Sil insists in 'child abuse'. If that is, in fact, child abuse, why wouldn't the police act on it, especially with the parents video 'confession'? Why wouldn't Sil turn the parents in?
> 
> I think we both know the answer: *that isn't child abuse. Nor anything remotely close to it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're making it a legal matter? As if there cannot be such a thing as abuse that is legal currently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm applying the meaning of the words being used. If someone is going to call this 'child abuse', that has a standard under the law.
> 
> Sil knows she's completely full of it. That her hysteric exaggerations and imagination on the issue don't meet any rational standard of 'child abuse'. So rather than call the police, she posts here.
> 
> If she genuinely believed her own claims, she'd act. She doesn't act, because she knows she's wrong.
Click to expand...

It is abusive and exploitative to entertain the delusions of the mentally ill in my opinion. Child or adult.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> I'm applying the meaning of the words being used. If someone is going to call this 'child abuse', that has a standard under the law.



Yes, and that legal standard is ANY sign of neglect, abandonment, mental or physical abuse.  ANY signs.  I think the OP has those signs in spades and so does the rest of the normal community.  The only ones pitching for child abuse that is starkly evident here, is the LGBT community.  Covering for it.  Glossing it over.  Promoting it.  Advocating for it.  

Oh, and they're trying to sue in Michigan to force Christian and other objecting adoption agencies to disgorge their protected kids into custody of LGBTers.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Two dykes adopt a kid and now he wants to be a girl? Nope...no possibility of psychological abuse there.

The kid has probably been being abused since the day a few droplets of his pee landed on the toilet seat.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm applying the meaning of the words being used. If someone is going to call this 'child abuse', that has a standard under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and that legal standard is ANY sign of neglect, abandonment, mental or physical abuse.  ANY signs.
Click to expand...


Then why haven't you turned in those parents for child abuse?



> I think the OP has those signs in spades and so does the rest of the normal community.



No, you don't. You know you're full of it. As demonstrated by the fact that you have yet to call the police to turn these parents in.

If you *genuinely* believed your nonsense, you'd have called the police years ago. All you have are excuses for why even you don't believe what you're babbling about.


----------



## Skylar

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Two dykes adopt a kid and now he wants to be a girl? Nope...no possibility of psychological abuse there.



Turn them in. If they're genuinely abusing the child it should only take a phone call.

Yet you won't. Sil won't. As you both know that you're imagination about a child you've never met doesn't amount to much.



> The kid has probably been being abused since the day a few droplets of his pee landed on the toilet seat.



Or.....you don't know what you're talking about and are making up a narrative based on your imagination. 

Have you met the child? The parents? Talked to the mental health professionals and medical professionals overseeing the kid's treatment? Nope. Yet in your near total ignorance, you're going to story tell, making up a narrative that fits what you want to believe.

Why would I or any other rational person ignore the child, parents, and medical professionals.....and instead believe your 'once upon a time'?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Lol....this skylar fag is a real try-hard.


----------



## Skylar

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lol....this skylar fag is a real try-hard.



Laughing....that's it?


----------



## Silhouette

^^Skylar thinks child abuse is funny now.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Attempting to mutiliate yourself to become a girl when you're not is a sure sign of mental illness. And when you have dyke parents...it all makes sense. 

It is obvious Skylar would make a horrible detective.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> Then why haven't you turned in those parents for child abuse?



Because the LGBT-owned CA state legislature and their puppet Governor Moonbeam together with the CA DOJ would as you say "laugh me out of the room". 

And just because credentialed people glom together to promote and aide child abuse, doesn't "make it legal therefore by trend".  Each and every person in a position of authority shielding these two lesbians and their "doctors" from the consequences of their actions is culpable and guilty of child abuse as well.  Trends don't make child abuse OK. You're going to find that out soon in courts so you might as well get comfy with it now.  Officials in CA are skating on a knife's edge with this case of child abuse.  Under Trump and the fed controlling CAPTA funds, I don't think you've heard the last of it yet.

BTW, even judges cannot find in favor of obvious child abuse continuing.  Even if doctors are involved.  The child abuse laws remove any shield from any person and even require them to act upon suspicion, without even having proof.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Skylar said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol....this skylar fag is a real try-hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing....that's it?
Click to expand...

You're too dumb to take seriously.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why haven't you turned in those parents for child abuse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the LGBT-owned CA state legislature and their puppet Governor Moonbeam together with the CA DOJ would as you say "laugh me out of the room".
Click to expand...


And by the 'LGBT-owned CA state legislature', you mean them AND the 64,000 member American Academy of Pediatrics who also rejects your nonsense hysterics as child abuse?

https://www.aap.org/en-us/Documents/solgbt_webinar_transition_garofalo.pdf

As does the American Psychiatric Association. They're all in it together, huh in a grand conspiracy to abuse children?

Here's a simpler explanation that matches the facts perfectly.......*you simply don't know what you're talking about.*


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why haven't you turned in those parents for child abuse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the LGBT-owned CA state legislature and their puppet Governor Moonbeam together with the CA DOJ would as you say "laugh me out of the room".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by the 'LGBT-owned CA state legislature', you mean them AND the 64,000 member American Academy of Pediatrics who also rejects your nonsense hysterics as child abuse?
> 
> https://www.aap.org/en-us/Documents/solgbt_webinar_transition_garofalo.pdf
> 
> As does the American Psychiatric Association. They're all in it together, huh in a grand conspiracy to abuse children?
> 
> Here's a simpler explanation that matches the facts perfectly.......*you simply don't know what you're talking about.*
Click to expand...

No...you don't know what you're talking about, you fucking airhead.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> ^^Skylar thinks child abuse is funny now.



I think you ignoring you is funny. Even you don't buy your hysteric nonsense about how this child is being 'abused'. 

If you had, you would have called the police. You've told us its your *responsibility* to do so. Yet when pressed for why you never did....

......you give us sniveling excuses. Demonstrating even you don't believe your nonsense.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Skylar thinks child abuse is funny now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you ignoring you is funny. Even you don't buy your hysteric nonsense about how this child is being 'abused'.
> 
> If you had, you would have called the police. You've told us its your *responsibility* to do so. Yet when pressed for why you never did....
> 
> ......you give us sniveling excuses. Demonstrating even you don't believe your nonsense.
Click to expand...

Shut up moron. It's been explained to you why Sil doesn't call the police.

I hope the kid kills those dykes when he gets older. And gets off on an insanity plea.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Skylar said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two dykes adopt a kid and now he wants to be a girl? Nope...no possibility of psychological abuse there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn them in. If they're genuinely abusing the child it should only take a phone call.
> 
> Yet you won't. Sil won't. As you both know that you're imagination about a child you've never met doesn't amount to much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid has probably been being abused since the day a few droplets of his pee landed on the toilet seat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....you don't know what you're talking about and are making up a narrative based on your imagination.
> 
> Have you met the child? The parents? Talked to the mental health professionals and medical professionals overseeing the kid's treatment? Nope. Yet in your near total ignorance, you're going to story tell, making up a narrative that fits what you want to believe.
> 
> Why would I or any other rational person ignore the child, parents, and medical professionals.....and instead believe your 'once upon a time'?
Click to expand...

With as much publicity as these cases get, there is no need to turn them in.  Just a few prosecutors with a backbone.  The whine lobby of the lgbt is so great that it would take a very dedicated person to oppose them.   There isn't such a person.  Instead there are gays who infiltrated politics and the judiciary.

It will have to play out and throw these children away into being mentally ill adults.


----------



## koshergrl

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Skylar thinks child abuse is funny now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you ignoring you is funny. Even you don't buy your hysteric nonsense about how this child is being 'abused'.
> 
> If you had, you would have called the police. You've told us its your *responsibility* to do so. Yet when pressed for why you never did....
> 
> ......you give us sniveling excuses. Demonstrating even you don't believe your nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up moron. It's been explained to you why Sil doesn't call the police.
> 
> I hope the kid kills those dykes when he gets older. And gets off on an insanity plea.
Click to expand...

Most likely will happen. 

 In the future, mentally ill rejects like the dykes in that story would be locked up the minute they started parading, and they will stay locked up. So there won't be any dyke children for them to abuse. For now, we'll have to continue with the fallout we're experiencing from the stupid progressive nightmare we've tolerated for the last 50 years.


----------



## Skylar

koshergrl said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Skylar thinks child abuse is funny now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you ignoring you is funny. Even you don't buy your hysteric nonsense about how this child is being 'abused'.
> 
> If you had, you would have called the police. You've told us its your *responsibility* to do so. Yet when pressed for why you never did....
> 
> ......you give us sniveling excuses. Demonstrating even you don't believe your nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up moron. It's been explained to you why Sil doesn't call the police.
> 
> I hope the kid kills those dykes when he gets older. And gets off on an insanity plea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most likely will happen.
> 
> In the future, mentally ill rejects like the dykes in that story would be locked up the minute they started parading, and they will stay locked up. So there won't be any dyke children for them to abuse. For now, we'll have to continue with the fallout we're experiencing from the stupid progressive nightmare we've tolerated for the last 50 years.
Click to expand...


Or......you simply have no idea what you're talking about. And parents willing to take in a special needs child and raise them as own will continue to do so.

You won't be here in 50 years. But parents like that most certainly will. As the folks that are replacing people like you are far more tolerant of loving same sex families than you are.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

koshergrl said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Skylar thinks child abuse is funny now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you ignoring you is funny. Even you don't buy your hysteric nonsense about how this child is being 'abused'.
> 
> If you had, you would have called the police. You've told us its your *responsibility* to do so. Yet when pressed for why you never did....
> 
> ......you give us sniveling excuses. Demonstrating even you don't believe your nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up moron. It's been explained to you why Sil doesn't call the police.
> 
> I hope the kid kills those dykes when he gets older. And gets off on an insanity plea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most likely will happen.
> 
> In the future, mentally ill rejects like the dykes in that story would be locked up the minute they started parading, and they will stay locked up. So there won't be any dyke children for them to abuse. For now, we'll have to continue with the fallout we're experiencing from the stupid progressive nightmare we've tolerated for the last 50 years.
Click to expand...

It's inevitable. No doubt. We will return the filthy degenerates to their proper role. Target practice and mental hospital patients.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Skylar said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Skylar thinks child abuse is funny now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you ignoring you is funny. Even you don't buy your hysteric nonsense about how this child is being 'abused'.
> 
> If you had, you would have called the police. You've told us its your *responsibility* to do so. Yet when pressed for why you never did....
> 
> ......you give us sniveling excuses. Demonstrating even you don't believe your nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up moron. It's been explained to you why Sil doesn't call the police.
> 
> I hope the kid kills those dykes when he gets older. And gets off on an insanity plea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most likely will happen.
> 
> In the future, mentally ill rejects like the dykes in that story would be locked up the minute they started parading, and they will stay locked up. So there won't be any dyke children for them to abuse. For now, we'll have to continue with the fallout we're experiencing from the stupid progressive nightmare we've tolerated for the last 50 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or......you simply have no idea what you're talking about. And parents willing to take in a special needs child and raise them as own will continue to do so.
> 
> You won't be here in 50 years. But parents like that most certainly will. As the folks that are replacing people like you are far more tolerant of loving same sex families than you are.
Click to expand...

You won't be here in 50 years either.


----------



## Skylar

Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two dykes adopt a kid and now he wants to be a girl? Nope...no possibility of psychological abuse there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn them in. If they're genuinely abusing the child it should only take a phone call.
> 
> Yet you won't. Sil won't. As you both know that you're imagination about a child you've never met doesn't amount to much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid has probably been being abused since the day a few droplets of his pee landed on the toilet seat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....you don't know what you're talking about and are making up a narrative based on your imagination.
> 
> Have you met the child? The parents? Talked to the mental health professionals and medical professionals overseeing the kid's treatment? Nope. Yet in your near total ignorance, you're going to story tell, making up a narrative that fits what you want to believe.
> 
> Why would I or any other rational person ignore the child, parents, and medical professionals.....and instead believe your 'once upon a time'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With as much publicity as these cases get, there is no need to turn them in.  Just a few prosecutors with a backbone.  The whine lobby of the lgbt is so great that it would take a very dedicated person to oppose them.   There isn't such a person.  Instead there are gays who infiltrated politics and the judiciary.
> 
> It will have to play out and throw these children away into being mentally ill adults.
Click to expand...


So now there is no need to turn in child abusers because gays have 'infiltrated politics and the judiciary'? Whenever you find overwhelming contradiction of your conspiracy.....you just expand the conspiracy.

Tell us more about this nefarious plot where the CA legislature, the APA, the American Academy of Pedestrians, the judiciary, and 'politics' are all conspiring to abuse children.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Skylar said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Skylar thinks child abuse is funny now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you ignoring you is funny. Even you don't buy your hysteric nonsense about how this child is being 'abused'.
> 
> If you had, you would have called the police. You've told us its your *responsibility* to do so. Yet when pressed for why you never did....
> 
> ......you give us sniveling excuses. Demonstrating even you don't believe your nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up moron. It's been explained to you why Sil doesn't call the police.
> 
> I hope the kid kills those dykes when he gets older. And gets off on an insanity plea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most likely will happen.
> 
> In the future, mentally ill rejects like the dykes in that story would be locked up the minute they started parading, and they will stay locked up. So there won't be any dyke children for them to abuse. For now, we'll have to continue with the fallout we're experiencing from the stupid progressive nightmare we've tolerated for the last 50 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or......you simply have no idea what you're talking about. And parents willing to take in a special needs child and raise them as own will continue to do so.
> 
> You won't be here in 50 years. But parents like that most certainly will. As the folks that are replacing people like you are far more tolerant of loving same sex families than you are.
Click to expand...

Hey dumbass...all the arguments you've made are moot....you don't know these people either, fucktard. The picture of the kid shows an akward kid not comfortable with his parents. Look at the dyke on the right and tell me it isn't possible that dick-envying dyke wouldn't abuse a male just for being male?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Skylar said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Skylar thinks child abuse is funny now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you ignoring you is funny. Even you don't buy your hysteric nonsense about how this child is being 'abused'.
> 
> If you had, you would have called the police. You've told us its your *responsibility* to do so. Yet when pressed for why you never did....
> 
> ......you give us sniveling excuses. Demonstrating even you don't believe your nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up moron. It's been explained to you why Sil doesn't call the police.
> 
> I hope the kid kills those dykes when he gets older. And gets off on an insanity plea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most likely will happen.
> 
> In the future, mentally ill rejects like the dykes in that story would be locked up the minute they started parading, and they will stay locked up. So there won't be any dyke children for them to abuse. For now, we'll have to continue with the fallout we're experiencing from the stupid progressive nightmare we've tolerated for the last 50 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or......you simply have no idea what you're talking about. And parents willing to take in a special needs child and raise them as own will continue to do so.
> 
> You won't be here in 50 years. But parents like that most certainly will. As the folks that are replacing people like you are far more tolerant of loving same sex families than you are.
Click to expand...


They are loving families, at least they believe they are.   Which is why they are taking away the possibility of a happy successful future for these children.  They are doing it in the name of love.   They will prevent their children from maturing into adults.  They will guide their children into being as perverted as they are.

There was a Twilight Zone episode about a women in a hospital who was so ugly that her face caused others to sicken.  She was treated with pity and assured that after her surgery she would be as beautiful as anyone else.   Then the camera showed that the woman was beautiful.  The doctors and nurses were ugly misshapen gargoyles.  They would turn this woman into a mirror of themselves.   

This is the lbgt structure.  They will take these beautiful children and surgically alter them to reflect their own misshapen and perverted images of themselves.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

This kid looks like he is signaling for help in this pic.


----------



## Silhouette

koshergrl said:


> In the future, mentally ill rejects like the dykes in that story would be locked up the minute they started parading, and they will stay locked up. So there won't be any dyke children for them to abuse. *For now, we'll have to continue with the fallout we're experiencing from the stupid progressive nightmare we've tolerated for the last 50 years*.



No actually the way child abuse law reads is we're all required to act immediately no matter what is considered "trendy".  We're required to act on suspicion even, without hard proof, in the case of any signs of child abuse.  It's the law.  Ignorance is no excuse.  And none are immune.  Not doctors, not lesbians, not even judges.


----------



## koshergrl

Silhouette said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the future, mentally ill rejects like the dykes in that story would be locked up the minute they started parading, and they will stay locked up. So there won't be any dyke children for them to abuse. *For now, we'll have to continue with the fallout we're experiencing from the stupid progressive nightmare we've tolerated for the last 50 years*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No actually the way child abuse law reads is we're all required to act immediately no matter what is considered "trendy".  We're required to act on suspicion even, without hard proof, in the case of any signs of child abuse.  It's the law.  Ignorance is no excuse.  And none are immune.  Not doctors, not lesbians, not even judges.
Click to expand...


Yeah, doctors hardly ever report lezbos for being fucking insane and unfit. They should, but they don't. They just prescribe the hormones like they're told.


----------



## Skylar

Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Skylar thinks child abuse is funny now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you ignoring you is funny. Even you don't buy your hysteric nonsense about how this child is being 'abused'.
> 
> If you had, you would have called the police. You've told us its your *responsibility* to do so. Yet when pressed for why you never did....
> 
> ......you give us sniveling excuses. Demonstrating even you don't believe your nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up moron. It's been explained to you why Sil doesn't call the police.
> 
> I hope the kid kills those dykes when he gets older. And gets off on an insanity plea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most likely will happen.
> 
> In the future, mentally ill rejects like the dykes in that story would be locked up the minute they started parading, and they will stay locked up. So there won't be any dyke children for them to abuse. For now, we'll have to continue with the fallout we're experiencing from the stupid progressive nightmare we've tolerated for the last 50 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or......you simply have no idea what you're talking about. And parents willing to take in a special needs child and raise them as own will continue to do so.
> 
> You won't be here in 50 years. But parents like that most certainly will. As the folks that are replacing people like you are far more tolerant of loving same sex families than you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are loving families, at least they believe they are.   Which is why they are taking away the possibility of a happy successful future for these children.  They are doing it in the name of love.   They will prevent their children from maturing into adults.  They will guide their children into being as perverted as they are.
Click to expand...


Your personal animus against gays and lesbians isn't a legal standard, Tipsy. We aren't pulling children from loving homes because you believe that lesbians are 'perverted'. 

Your view of gays and lesbians is dying with you. The younger generation is far, far more tolerant of these loving families. Same sex couples raising children is part of the future.

You and your views aren't.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the future, mentally ill rejects like the dykes in that story would be locked up the minute they started parading, and they will stay locked up. So there won't be any dyke children for them to abuse. *For now, we'll have to continue with the fallout we're experiencing from the stupid progressive nightmare we've tolerated for the last 50 years*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No actually the way child abuse law reads is we're all required to act immediately no matter what is considered "trendy".  We're required to act on suspicion even, without hard proof, in the case of any signs of child abuse.  It's the law.  Ignorance is no excuse.  And none are immune.  Not doctors, not lesbians, not even judges.
Click to expand...


Or....rather than a grand legal conspiracy involving everyone from the APA to the CA legislature, to CA prosecutors, to the CA law enforcement officials, to the 'infiltrated judiciary' to the American Academy of Pedestrians......

*......you simply don't know what you're talking about. *

Its simpler and matches the evidence perfectly. Nor does it require your grand conspiracy theory.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Skylar said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you ignoring you is funny. Even you don't buy your hysteric nonsense about how this child is being 'abused'.
> 
> If you had, you would have called the police. You've told us its your *responsibility* to do so. Yet when pressed for why you never did....
> 
> ......you give us sniveling excuses. Demonstrating even you don't believe your nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up moron. It's been explained to you why Sil doesn't call the police.
> 
> I hope the kid kills those dykes when he gets older. And gets off on an insanity plea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most likely will happen.
> 
> In the future, mentally ill rejects like the dykes in that story would be locked up the minute they started parading, and they will stay locked up. So there won't be any dyke children for them to abuse. For now, we'll have to continue with the fallout we're experiencing from the stupid progressive nightmare we've tolerated for the last 50 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or......you simply have no idea what you're talking about. And parents willing to take in a special needs child and raise them as own will continue to do so.
> 
> You won't be here in 50 years. But parents like that most certainly will. As the folks that are replacing people like you are far more tolerant of loving same sex families than you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are loving families, at least they believe they are.   Which is why they are taking away the possibility of a happy successful future for these children.  They are doing it in the name of love.   They will prevent their children from maturing into adults.  They will guide their children into being as perverted as they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal animus against gays and lesbians isn't a legal standard, Tipsy. We aren't pulling children from loving homes because you believe that lesbians are 'perverted'.
> 
> Your view of gays and lesbians is dying with you. The younger generation is far, far more tolerant of these loving families. Same sex couples raising children is part of the future.
> 
> You and your views aren't.
Click to expand...


What do the children of same sex parents have to say?

The Kids Are Not Alright: A Lesbian’s Daughter Speaks Out

It will have to be people like this woman, with the courage to speak out about what was done to them in order for this tragedy to stop.


----------



## Silhouette

Well yeah either that or we could all just follow the mandatory child abuse reporting laws that require us, no matter what the social trends, to report even suspected abuse.  And the same laws that apply to doctors, lesbians and judges as well as law enforcement.


----------



## Skylar

Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up moron. It's been explained to you why Sil doesn't call the police.
> 
> I hope the kid kills those dykes when he gets older. And gets off on an insanity plea.
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely will happen.
> 
> In the future, mentally ill rejects like the dykes in that story would be locked up the minute they started parading, and they will stay locked up. So there won't be any dyke children for them to abuse. For now, we'll have to continue with the fallout we're experiencing from the stupid progressive nightmare we've tolerated for the last 50 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or......you simply have no idea what you're talking about. And parents willing to take in a special needs child and raise them as own will continue to do so.
> 
> You won't be here in 50 years. But parents like that most certainly will. As the folks that are replacing people like you are far more tolerant of loving same sex families than you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are loving families, at least they believe they are.   Which is why they are taking away the possibility of a happy successful future for these children.  They are doing it in the name of love.   They will prevent their children from maturing into adults.  They will guide their children into being as perverted as they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal animus against gays and lesbians isn't a legal standard, Tipsy. We aren't pulling children from loving homes because you believe that lesbians are 'perverted'.
> 
> Your view of gays and lesbians is dying with you. The younger generation is far, far more tolerant of these loving families. Same sex couples raising children is part of the future.
> 
> You and your views aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do the children of same sex parents have to say?
> 
> The Kids Are Not Alright: A Lesbian’s Daughter Speaks Out
> 
> It will have to be people like this woman, with the courage to speak out about what was done to them in order for this tragedy to stop.
Click to expand...



Lauguhing.....you have one pediatrician backing your view. I have the 64,000 member American Academy of Pediatricians. Our sources are not equal.

You have one woman. I have the American Association of Marriage and Family Therapy....and many same sex children that love and support their same sex parents.

Same-sex Parents and Their Children
Children raised by same-sex parents do as well as their peers, study shows




Our sources are not equal. Your kind of irrational animus toward gays and lesbians is dying Tispy. Dying with you. And the people that are replacing you overwhelmingly support what you oppose.

Same sex parents are part of our future. You're not.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Well yeah either that or we could all just follow the mandatory child abuse reporting laws that require us, no matter what the social trends, to report even suspected abuse.  And the same laws that apply to doctors, lesbians and judges as well as law enforcement.



If you genuinely believed the blithering nonsense you're uttering about those parents abusing their child....you'd have followed the mandatory child abuse reporting requirements no matter the social trends. 

But you didn't. Because you know you're full of it. Even you don't believe your nonsense. If even you are going to ignore you, surely you can understand why your hysteric exaggerations and speculations don't amount to much to other folks either.


----------



## Silhouette

If I were LGBT-advocate Skylar, I wouldn't be pasting the internet with visual documentation of support and promotion of obvious child abuse.  Remember, we need only suspect child abuse to act to stop it.  He says the OP doesn't even hint at child abuse.  Just would never go on record supporting child abuse like he's doing.  This is how powerful the LGBT cult feels.  Filled with "untouchable" hubris.  

We'll see..


----------



## EvilCat Breath

There is an entire infrastructure dedicated to promoting acceptance of perversion and treatment as normal.    It doesn't surprise me because this has all happened before.  Perversions cannot exist indefinitely.   They go through their lifecycle and end as they have done before.  It is sad for the people whose lives will be devastated.  But that's the price homosexuals exact for belief in their delusions.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> If I were LGBT-advocate Skylar, I wouldn't be pasting the internet with visual documentation of support and promotion of obvious child abuse.  Remember, we need only suspect child abuse to act to stop it.  He says the OP doesn't even hint at child abuse.  Just would never go on record supporting child abuse like he's doing.  This is how powerful the LGBT cult feels.  Filled with "untouchable" hubris.
> 
> We'll see..



Laughing...if you believed that was 'obvious child abuse',* you'd have reported it to the police already*. But you never have. Even you don't believe your nonsense. 

Surely you can understand why I don't have much use for your hysteric overreactions and random speculation. Nor does the law. Nor the courts.


----------



## Skylar

Tipsycatlover said:


> There is an entire infrastructure dedicated to promoting acceptance of perversion and treatment as normal.



Or....rather than a stupidly complicated, fantastically elaborate grand conspiracy involving the 'entire infrastructure', the CA legislature, the 'infiltrated judiciary', the media, and APA, the American Academy of Pediatrics, and the police....

*.......you simply don't know what you're talking about.*

As I told Sil....its simpler, matches the evidence and doesn't require your batshit conspiracy theory. Your views are dying with you, Tipsy. Same sex parents will be part of the future.

You won't.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

It might take a number of suicides like David Reimer, or may those who just have had enough and kill their parents.  Homosexual rape is the reason Eric and Lyle Menendez gave for killing their parents.   

Perversions have a way of eliminating itself.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Skylar said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an entire infrastructure dedicated to promoting acceptance of perversion and treatment as normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....rather than a stupidly complicated, fantastically elaborate grand conspiracy involving the 'entire infrastructure', the CA legislature, the 'infiltrated judiciary', the media, and APA, the American Academy of Pediatrics, and the police....
> 
> *.......you simply don't know what you're talking about.*
> 
> As I told Sil....its simpler, matches the evidence and doesn't require your batshit conspiracy theory. Your views are dying with you, Tipsy. Same sex parents will be part of the future.
> 
> You won't.
Click to expand...


The judge that struck down California's proposition 8 is gay.  He hurried up and retired before he was removed from the bench.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> If I were LGBT-advocate Skylar, I wouldn't be pasting the internet with visual documentation of support and promotion of obvious child abuse.  Remember, we need only suspect child abuse to act to stop it.  He says the OP doesn't even hint at child abuse.  Just would never go on record supporting child abuse like he's doing.  This is how powerful the LGBT cult feels.  Filled with "untouchable" hubris.
> 
> We'll see..





Skylar said:


> Laughing...if you believed that was 'obvious child abuse',* you'd have reported it to the police already*. But you never have. Even you don't believe your nonsense.
> 
> Surely you can understand why I don't have much use for your hysteric overreactions and random speculation. Nor does the law. Nor the courts.


  If I was your attorney Skylar, I'd advise you to immediately cease posting online in a position that from all angles looks like promotion of child abuse.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were LGBT-advocate Skylar, I wouldn't be pasting the internet with visual documentation of support and promotion of obvious child abuse.  Remember, we need only suspect child abuse to act to stop it.  He says the OP doesn't even hint at child abuse.  Just would never go on record supporting child abuse like he's doing.  This is how powerful the LGBT cult feels.  Filled with "untouchable" hubris.
> 
> We'll see..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing...if you believed that was 'obvious child abuse',* you'd have reported it to the police already*. But you never have. Even you don't believe your nonsense.
> 
> Surely you can understand why I don't have much use for your hysteric overreactions and random speculation. Nor does the law. Nor the courts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was your attorney Skylar, I'd advise you to immediately cease posting online in a position that from all angles looks like promotion of child abuse.
Click to expand...


Again, Sil....your record of accurately predicting legal outcomes is zero. You've literally never once accurately predicted a legal outcome. Your record is one of perfect failure.

Which puts your 'legal advice' into its proper context, as you simply have no idea what you're talking about. Worse, even you know you're full of it. As if you genuinely believed this was child abuse, you'd have called the police.

Instead, all you have are sniveling excuses and conspiracy theories for why you never have. Demonstrating my point perfectly.


----------



## Silhouette

Really, you should stop.


----------



## Skylar

Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an entire infrastructure dedicated to promoting acceptance of perversion and treatment as normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....rather than a stupidly complicated, fantastically elaborate grand conspiracy involving the 'entire infrastructure', the CA legislature, the 'infiltrated judiciary', the media, and APA, the American Academy of Pediatrics, and the police....
> 
> *.......you simply don't know what you're talking about.*
> 
> As I told Sil....its simpler, matches the evidence and doesn't require your batshit conspiracy theory. Your views are dying with you, Tipsy. Same sex parents will be part of the future.
> 
> You won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The judge that struck down California's proposition 8 is gay.  He hurried up and retired before he was removed from the bench.
Click to expand...


Removed from the bench....by whom? 

You're simply offering yet another batshit conspiracy theory, backed by nothing but your personal animus toward gays and lesbians. 

As same sex marriage being legal in California demonstrates elegantly, your conspiracy theories don't amount to much.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Really, you should stop.



Sil.....even you don't believe your nonsense. Why would your latest round of pseudo-legal gibberish concern me? 

Again.....yours is a *perfect* record of failure in predicting the outcome of any case. But this time your 'legal advice' amounts to something?

No, Sil. Its the same useless nonsense it always was. If you genuinely believed your claims, you'd have long since called the police. You never have.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Stop funding of AIDS meds by the feds. Faggotry will die down.


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up moron. It's been explained to you why Sil doesn't call the police.
> 
> I hope the kid kills those dykes when he gets older. And gets off on an insanity plea.
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely will happen.
> 
> In the future, mentally ill rejects like the dykes in that story would be locked up the minute they started parading, and they will stay locked up. So there won't be any dyke children for them to abuse. For now, we'll have to continue with the fallout we're experiencing from the stupid progressive nightmare we've tolerated for the last 50 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or......you simply have no idea what you're talking about. And parents willing to take in a special needs child and raise them as own will continue to do so.
> 
> You won't be here in 50 years. But parents like that most certainly will. As the folks that are replacing people like you are far more tolerant of loving same sex families than you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are loving families, at least they believe they are.   Which is why they are taking away the possibility of a happy successful future for these children.  They are doing it in the name of love.   They will prevent their children from maturing into adults.  They will guide their children into being as perverted as they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal animus against gays and lesbians isn't a legal standard, Tipsy. We aren't pulling children from loving homes because you believe that lesbians are 'perverted'.
> 
> Your view of gays and lesbians is dying with you. The younger generation is far, far more tolerant of these loving families. Same sex couples raising children is part of the future.
> 
> You and your views aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do the children of same sex parents have to say?
> 
> The Kids Are Not Alright: A Lesbian’s Daughter Speaks Out
> 
> It will have to be people like this woman, with the courage to speak out about what was done to them in order for this tragedy to stop.
Click to expand...


What do the children of same sex parents have to say? Well like the children raised by fundamentalist Christians- its a mixed bag. 

Clearly the article written by the young lady you cite felt it was a bad experience. But even she acknowledges that others disagree with her. 

Like this woman
Dear Heather Barwick, Don't Blame the Gay Community | HuffPost
I have no hole to fill. I am lucky to have two wonderful parents who love me. I don’t “desperately need a daddy,” because mine didn’t leave me. My parents support me and have surrounded me with a great community of LGBT and heterosexual people who are positive role models. There were no man haters in my community. My parents listen to my concerns and do their very best to help me. I have two loving parents who taught me about the ignorant people who will hold up those “Gods Hates Fags” signs and didn’t let me worry about it, because I was taught that those people were closed-minded, ignorant, full of hate, and in no way worth my tears. I was encouraged to be patient and educate, but not to be bothered by them. I have two parents who raised my two brothers and me as independent thinkers who have their own voices.
Dear Heather Barwick, Don't Blame the Gay Community | HuffPost


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Stop funding of AIDS meds by the feds. Faggotry will die down.



Always fascinating to hear from the Trump supporters.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were LGBT-advocate Skylar, I wouldn't be pasting the internet with visual documentation of support and promotion of obvious child abuse.  Remember, we need only suspect child abuse to act to stop it.  He says the OP doesn't even hint at child abuse.  Just would never go on record supporting child abuse like he's doing.  This is how powerful the LGBT cult feels.  Filled with "untouchable" hubris.
> 
> We'll see..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing...if you believed that was 'obvious child abuse',* you'd have reported it to the police already*. But you never have. Even you don't believe your nonsense.
> 
> Surely you can understand why I don't have much use for your hysteric overreactions and random speculation. Nor does the law. Nor the courts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was your attorney Skylar, I'd advise you to immediately cease posting online in a position that from all angles looks like promotion of child abuse.
Click to expand...


If you were anyone's attorney, I would recommend that you have lots and lots of malpractice insurance.

As we have told you over and over- if you are aware of any child abuse- report it to the police. 

If you are not reporting it to the police it means one of two things:
a) You don't really believe it is child abuse yourself- you just lie about it here or
b) You do believe it is child abuse- but don't care about the kids.


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an entire infrastructure dedicated to promoting acceptance of perversion and treatment as normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....rather than a stupidly complicated, fantastically elaborate grand conspiracy involving the 'entire infrastructure', the CA legislature, the 'infiltrated judiciary', the media, and APA, the American Academy of Pediatrics, and the police....
> 
> *.......you simply don't know what you're talking about.*
> 
> As I told Sil....its simpler, matches the evidence and doesn't require your batshit conspiracy theory. Your views are dying with you, Tipsy. Same sex parents will be part of the future.
> 
> You won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The judge that struck down California's proposition 8 is gay.  He hurried up and retired before he was removed from the bench.
Click to expand...




Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an entire infrastructure dedicated to promoting acceptance of perversion and treatment as normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....rather than a stupidly complicated, fantastically elaborate grand conspiracy involving the 'entire infrastructure', the CA legislature, the 'infiltrated judiciary', the media, and APA, the American Academy of Pediatrics, and the police....
> 
> *.......you simply don't know what you're talking about.*
> 
> As I told Sil....its simpler, matches the evidence and doesn't require your batshit conspiracy theory. Your views are dying with you, Tipsy. Same sex parents will be part of the future.
> 
> You won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The judge that struck down California's proposition 8 is gay.  He hurried up and retired before he was removed from the bench.
Click to expand...


LOL- all that Tipsy cares about is whether someone is gay or not. What a sad life she leads.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Leave such matters to history.   Perverts destroy themselves sooner or later.   Liberals love islam and they kill gays in many creative ways.  It might be the only decent thing about such an evil and degenerate religion.  Call the battle of the perverts.   It's not like this has never happened before.  Yes, I feel a bit sorry for those whose lives are destroyed and whose futures are stolen by degeneracy but that's just the way human history goes.


----------



## koshergrl

Gay couple jailed for abusing their foster children


----------



## koshergrl

Gay couple accused of sexually abusing adopted Russian boy for years


----------



## koshergrl

Seattle Mayor Ed Murray sexually abused foster son, child-welfare investigator found in 1984


----------



## Skylar

Tipsycatlover said:


> Leave such matters to history.   Perverts destroy themselves sooner or later.   Liberals love islam and they kill gays in many creative ways.  It might be the only decent thing about such an evil and degenerate religion.  Call the battle of the perverts.   It's not like this has never happened before.  Yes, I feel a bit sorry for those whose lives are destroyed and whose futures are stolen by degeneracy but that's just the way human history goes.



History has already spoken. Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and lauded. Your hateful nonsense is dying with you.

Weren't the one that said that throwing gays from rooftops was the only good thing that ISIS ever did?


----------



## Skylar

koshergrl said:


> Gay couple jailed for abusing their foster children



Do you really want to compare the numbers on opposite sex couples abusing children to same sex couples?

Parents who do the unthinkable -- kill their children

Couple charged with abuse after toddler foster child found malnourished

Texas couple accused of severely abusing three children | Daily Mail Online

Cape couple charged with abuse of foster, adopted children


----------



## EvilCat Breath

What's being done to children is a shame really.  But in the course of human history ugly things have always been done to children.  For their own good of course.    It's like walking through mud.  You try to keep yourself clean and let the mud dry in ruts.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Skylar said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave such matters to history.   Perverts destroy themselves sooner or later.   Liberals love islam and they kill gays in many creative ways.  It might be the only decent thing about such an evil and degenerate religion.  Call the battle of the perverts.   It's not like this has never happened before.  Yes, I feel a bit sorry for those whose lives are destroyed and whose futures are stolen by degeneracy but that's just the way human history goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History has already spoken. Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and lauded. Your hateful nonsense is dying with you.
> 
> Weren't the one that said that throwing gays from rooftops was the only good thing that ISIS ever did?
Click to expand...


Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and will remain legal until the ruin is unmistakable.   Yes, throwing gays from rooftops is perhaps the only good thing ISIS ever did.  At least they made an effort to stop the spread of degeneracy.


----------



## Skylar

Tipsycatlover said:


> What's being done to children is a shame really.  But in the course of human history ugly things have always been done to children.  For their own good of course.    It's like walking through mud.  You try to keep yourself clean and let the mud dry in ruts.



Children being raised by loving parents isn't a 'shame', regardless of the gender of those parents. Your hate of gay people doesn't change that.

And again....didn't you say that tossing gay people from rooftops was the only good thing that ISIS ever did? You...you realize that was coldblooded murder. But you consider it a 'good thing' if those being murdered are gay?

If so, you're the kind of person I'd want to keep kids away from.


----------



## Skylar

Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave such matters to history.   Perverts destroy themselves sooner or later.   Liberals love islam and they kill gays in many creative ways.  It might be the only decent thing about such an evil and degenerate religion.  Call the battle of the perverts.   It's not like this has never happened before.  Yes, I feel a bit sorry for those whose lives are destroyed and whose futures are stolen by degeneracy but that's just the way human history goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History has already spoken. Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and lauded. Your hateful nonsense is dying with you.
> 
> Weren't the one that said that throwing gays from rooftops was the only good thing that ISIS ever did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and will remain legal until the ruin is unmistakable.
Click to expand...

Or.....it will remain legal because your delusions and murder fantasies regarding gays is dying with you. Nor will we be taking children from loving homes because of your delusions and perversions.



> Yes, throwing gays from rooftops is perhaps the only good thing ISIS ever did.  At least they made an effort to stop the spread of degeneracy.




Thank you for admitting to your hatred, degeneracy and murder fantasies.


----------



## Syriusly

koshergrl said:


> Gay couple jailed for abusing their foster children



Personally I think that every instance of couples abusing their foster kids is a tragedy. The homophobes only pretend to care when it involves gays. There is a serious problem with foster parents abusing their wards in America- and despite the best efforts of the homphobic bigots- it isn't just the gays doing the abusing.

Children removed from Roy home after foster parents booked for felony child abuse
_Police said the parents had tied three boys between the ages of 7 and 11 to the bed using zip-ties. The parents would lock them in a bedroom and would not allow them water after 2 p.m. At one point they allegedly duct-taped the children’s mouths and hands.


The parents allegedly locked the boys in their room, which had no light bulb. The window was painted black and screwed shut, police said.


Police say the children had no bedding and were wearing diapers. The parents also allegedly disciplined the boys by forcing them to eat rice that had too much salt and cayenne pepper added.

https://nypost.com/2017/04/07/how-foster-care-turns-into-hell/
https://www.hg.org/article.asp?id=6703
A study by John Hopkins University found that children who are in foster care are four times more likely to be sexually abused than other children not in this setting. Additionally, children who are in group homes are 28 times more likely to be abused than children not living in these homes.

Investigators digging deeper into allegations of foster parent sexually abusing kids



_


----------



## Skylar

So Sil.......what say you on your ally against gay people and her insistence that tossing gays from rooftops to murder them is a 'good thing'?


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave such matters to history.   Perverts destroy themselves sooner or later.   Liberals love islam and they kill gays in many creative ways.  It might be the only decent thing about such an evil and degenerate religion.  Call the battle of the perverts.   It's not like this has never happened before.  Yes, I feel a bit sorry for those whose lives are destroyed and whose futures are stolen by degeneracy but that's just the way human history goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History has already spoken. Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and lauded. Your hateful nonsense is dying with you.
> 
> Weren't the one that said that throwing gays from rooftops was the only good thing that ISIS ever did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, throwing gays from rooftops is perhaps the only good thing ISIS ever did.  At least they made an effort to stop the spread of degeneracy.
Click to expand...


And here we have Tipsy once again applauding murder.

She is one really sick thing.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Syriusly said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave such matters to history.   Perverts destroy themselves sooner or later.   Liberals love islam and they kill gays in many creative ways.  It might be the only decent thing about such an evil and degenerate religion.  Call the battle of the perverts.   It's not like this has never happened before.  Yes, I feel a bit sorry for those whose lives are destroyed and whose futures are stolen by degeneracy but that's just the way human history goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History has already spoken. Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and lauded. Your hateful nonsense is dying with you.
> 
> Weren't the one that said that throwing gays from rooftops was the only good thing that ISIS ever did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, throwing gays from rooftops is perhaps the only good thing ISIS ever did.  At least they made an effort to stop the spread of degeneracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we have Tipsy once again applauding murder.
> 
> She is one really sick thing.
Click to expand...

looking at what unfettered degeneracy has done in this country, throwing them off rooftops is a reasonable response.   It's not murder, it's taking out the trash before it grows into an infection.


----------



## skye

jknowgood said:


> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.




I second that.. ^^

How are they allowed to do that...is totally beyond me.


----------



## Skylar

Tipsycatlover said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave such matters to history.   Perverts destroy themselves sooner or later.   Liberals love islam and they kill gays in many creative ways.  It might be the only decent thing about such an evil and degenerate religion.  Call the battle of the perverts.   It's not like this has never happened before.  Yes, I feel a bit sorry for those whose lives are destroyed and whose futures are stolen by degeneracy but that's just the way human history goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History has already spoken. Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and lauded. Your hateful nonsense is dying with you.
> 
> Weren't the one that said that throwing gays from rooftops was the only good thing that ISIS ever did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, throwing gays from rooftops is perhaps the only good thing ISIS ever did.  At least they made an effort to stop the spread of degeneracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we have Tipsy once again applauding murder.
> 
> She is one really sick thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking at what unfettered degeneracy has done in this country, throwing them off rooftops is a reasonable response.   It's not murder, it's taking out the trash before it grows into an infection.
Click to expand...


A pair of loving parents taking care of a special needs child v. your murder fantasies about pushing gay people off of rooftops?

I'm glad our country is moving toward the former rather than the latter. There's nothing 'reasonable' about murdering innocent people. 

But you do elegantly demonstrate the madness and hatred that is the source of much of the opposition to same sex couples.

No thank you.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Silhouette said:


> If I were LGBT-advocate Skylar, I wouldn't be pasting the internet with visual documentation of support and promotion of obvious child abuse.  Remember, we need only suspect child abuse to act to stop it.  He says the OP doesn't even hint at child abuse.  Just would never go on record supporting child abuse like he's doing.  This is how powerful the LGBT cult feels.  Filled with "untouchable" hubris.
> 
> We'll see..


Hope you had a great Christmas, Sil. Much love.


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave such matters to history.   Perverts destroy themselves sooner or later.   Liberals love islam and they kill gays in many creative ways.  It might be the only decent thing about such an evil and degenerate religion.  Call the battle of the perverts.   It's not like this has never happened before.  Yes, I feel a bit sorry for those whose lives are destroyed and whose futures are stolen by degeneracy but that's just the way human history goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History has already spoken. Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and lauded. Your hateful nonsense is dying with you.
> 
> Weren't the one that said that throwing gays from rooftops was the only good thing that ISIS ever did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, throwing gays from rooftops is perhaps the only good thing ISIS ever did.  At least they made an effort to stop the spread of degeneracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we have Tipsy once again applauding murder.
> 
> She is one really sick thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking at what unfettered degeneracy has done in this country, throwing them off rooftops is a reasonable response.   It's not murder, it's taking out the trash before it grows into an infection.
Click to expand...


And here we have Tipsy once again applauding murder.

She is one really sick thing.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Skylar said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave such matters to history.   Perverts destroy themselves sooner or later.   Liberals love islam and they kill gays in many creative ways.  It might be the only decent thing about such an evil and degenerate religion.  Call the battle of the perverts.   It's not like this has never happened before.  Yes, I feel a bit sorry for those whose lives are destroyed and whose futures are stolen by degeneracy but that's just the way human history goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History has already spoken. Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and lauded. Your hateful nonsense is dying with you.
> 
> Weren't the one that said that throwing gays from rooftops was the only good thing that ISIS ever did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, throwing gays from rooftops is perhaps the only good thing ISIS ever did.  At least they made an effort to stop the spread of degeneracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we have Tipsy once again applauding murder.
> 
> She is one really sick thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking at what unfettered degeneracy has done in this country, throwing them off rooftops is a reasonable response.   It's not murder, it's taking out the trash before it grows into an infection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A pair of loving parents taking care of a special needs child v. your murder fantasies about pushing gay people off of rooftops?
> 
> I'm glad our country is moving toward the former rather than the latter. There's nothing 'reasonable' about murdering innocent people.
> 
> But you do elegantly demonstrate the madness and hatred that is the source of much of the opposition to same sex couples.
> 
> No thank you.
Click to expand...

Real parents are biological parents. Anything else comes with conditions.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave such matters to history.   Perverts destroy themselves sooner or later.   Liberals love islam and they kill gays in many creative ways.  It might be the only decent thing about such an evil and degenerate religion.  Call the battle of the perverts.   It's not like this has never happened before.  Yes, I feel a bit sorry for those whose lives are destroyed and whose futures are stolen by degeneracy but that's just the way human history goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History has already spoken. Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and lauded. Your hateful nonsense is dying with you.
> 
> Weren't the one that said that throwing gays from rooftops was the only good thing that ISIS ever did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, throwing gays from rooftops is perhaps the only good thing ISIS ever did.  At least they made an effort to stop the spread of degeneracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we have Tipsy once again applauding murder.
> 
> She is one really sick thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking at what unfettered degeneracy has done in this country, throwing them off rooftops is a reasonable response.   It's not murder, it's taking out the trash before it grows into an infection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we have Tipsy once again applauding murder.
> 
> She is one really sick thing.
Click to expand...

Nobody is as sick as a homosexual advocate.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> History has already spoken. Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and lauded. Your hateful nonsense is dying with you.
> 
> Weren't the one that said that throwing gays from rooftops was the only good thing that ISIS ever did?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, throwing gays from rooftops is perhaps the only good thing ISIS ever did.  At least they made an effort to stop the spread of degeneracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we have Tipsy once again applauding murder.
> 
> She is one really sick thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking at what unfettered degeneracy has done in this country, throwing them off rooftops is a reasonable response.   It's not murder, it's taking out the trash before it grows into an infection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we have Tipsy once again applauding murder.
> 
> She is one really sick thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is as sick as a homosexual advocate.
Click to expand...


Well I guess we will put you in the column of "Applauds the murder of gays" too.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> History has already spoken. Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and lauded. Your hateful nonsense is dying with you.
> 
> Weren't the one that said that throwing gays from rooftops was the only good thing that ISIS ever did?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, throwing gays from rooftops is perhaps the only good thing ISIS ever did.  At least they made an effort to stop the spread of degeneracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we have Tipsy once again applauding murder.
> 
> She is one really sick thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking at what unfettered degeneracy has done in this country, throwing them off rooftops is a reasonable response.   It's not murder, it's taking out the trash before it grows into an infection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A pair of loving parents taking care of a special needs child v. your murder fantasies about pushing gay people off of rooftops?
> 
> I'm glad our country is moving toward the former rather than the latter. There's nothing 'reasonable' about murdering innocent people.
> 
> But you do elegantly demonstrate the madness and hatred that is the source of much of the opposition to same sex couples.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real parents are biological parents. Anything else comes with conditions.
Click to expand...


So these weren't real parents?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, throwing gays from rooftops is perhaps the only good thing ISIS ever did.  At least they made an effort to stop the spread of degeneracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here we have Tipsy once again applauding murder.
> 
> She is one really sick thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking at what unfettered degeneracy has done in this country, throwing them off rooftops is a reasonable response.   It's not murder, it's taking out the trash before it grows into an infection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we have Tipsy once again applauding murder.
> 
> She is one really sick thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is as sick as a homosexual advocate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess we will put you in the column of "Applauds the murder of gays" too.
Click to expand...

Murder involves killing humans....reprobates don't count.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we have Tipsy once again applauding murder.
> 
> She is one really sick thing.
> 
> 
> 
> looking at what unfettered degeneracy has done in this country, throwing them off rooftops is a reasonable response.   It's not murder, it's taking out the trash before it grows into an infection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we have Tipsy once again applauding murder.
> 
> She is one really sick thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is as sick as a homosexual advocate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess we will put you in the column of "Applauds the murder of gays" too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder involves killing humans....reprobates don't count.
Click to expand...


well that pretty much confirms it-  "Applauds the murder of gays" too


----------



## justinacolmena

Silhouette said:


> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"



The _boy_ was probably already genitally mutilated at birth -- _he_ would have had to undergo mandatory circumcision. An unmutilated existence is not even possible for a male these days. When a boy develops a female gender identity, it may be because of a disorder of development.

I'm calling _Fetal Marijuana Syndrome_ on that. You've got to be totally stoned to have your "kids" circumcised like that at birth.



OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Real parents are biological parents. Anything else comes with conditions.



Love has nothing to do with biology.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking at what unfettered degeneracy has done in this country, throwing them off rooftops is a reasonable response.   It's not murder, it's taking out the trash before it grows into an infection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here we have Tipsy once again applauding murder.
> 
> She is one really sick thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is as sick as a homosexual advocate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess we will put you in the column of "Applauds the murder of gays" too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder involves killing humans....reprobates don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that pretty much confirms it-  "Applauds the murder of gays" too
Click to expand...

I don't believe in "gays"... Faggots and Sodomites exist... But I think even within the same sex filth movement, many are not what you are. You promote degeneracy.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we have Tipsy once again applauding murder.
> 
> She is one really sick thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is as sick as a homosexual advocate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess we will put you in the column of "Applauds the murder of gays" too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder involves killing humans....reprobates don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that pretty much confirms it-  "Applauds the murder of gays" too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe in "gays"... Faggots and Sodomites exist... But I think even within the same sex filth movement, many are not what you are. You promote degeneracy.
Click to expand...


You promote bigotry, hate- and no surprise here- murder.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, throwing gays from rooftops is perhaps the only good thing ISIS ever did.  At least they made an effort to stop the spread of degeneracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here we have Tipsy once again applauding murder.
> 
> She is one really sick thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking at what unfettered degeneracy has done in this country, throwing them off rooftops is a reasonable response.   It's not murder, it's taking out the trash before it grows into an infection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A pair of loving parents taking care of a special needs child v. your murder fantasies about pushing gay people off of rooftops?
> 
> I'm glad our country is moving toward the former rather than the latter. There's nothing 'reasonable' about murdering innocent people.
> 
> But you do elegantly demonstrate the madness and hatred that is the source of much of the opposition to same sex couples.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real parents are biological parents. Anything else comes with conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So these weren't real parents?
Click to expand...

I have no idea. It's a picture.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is as sick as a homosexual advocate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess we will put you in the column of "Applauds the murder of gays" too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder involves killing humans....reprobates don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that pretty much confirms it-  "Applauds the murder of gays" too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe in "gays"... Faggots and Sodomites exist... But I think even within the same sex filth movement, many are not what you are. You promote degeneracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You promote bigotry, hate- and no surprise here- murder.
Click to expand...




Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is as sick as a homosexual advocate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess we will put you in the column of "Applauds the murder of gays" too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder involves killing humans....reprobates don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that pretty much confirms it-  "Applauds the murder of gays" too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe in "gays"... Faggots and Sodomites exist... But I think even within the same sex filth movement, many are not what you are. You promote degeneracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You promote bigotry, hate- and no surprise here- murder.
Click to expand...

I'm no more bigoted than you are against people like me. Kiss my ass, snob. Learn how to relate to regular people.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess we will put you in the column of "Applauds the murder of gays" too.
> 
> 
> 
> Murder involves killing humans....reprobates don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that pretty much confirms it-  "Applauds the murder of gays" too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe in "gays"... Faggots and Sodomites exist... But I think even within the same sex filth movement, many are not what you are. You promote degeneracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You promote bigotry, hate- and no surprise here- murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess we will put you in the column of "Applauds the murder of gays" too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder involves killing humans....reprobates don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that pretty much confirms it-  "Applauds the murder of gays" too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe in "gays"... Faggots and Sodomites exist... But I think even within the same sex filth movement, many are not what you are. You promote degeneracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You promote bigotry, hate- and no surprise here- murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm no more bigoted than you are against people like me. Kiss my ass, snob. Learn how to relate to regular people.
Click to expand...


I will admit- I am bigoted against people like you who applaud murder.

Actually- that is not really bigotry- come to think of hit- I am against Americans who applaud murder- that isn't bigotry- that is just decency.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

I don't promote murder. I promote justice served for the victims of homosexual perverts and those who sing their accolades...like you.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murder involves killing humans....reprobates don't count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that pretty much confirms it-  "Applauds the murder of gays" too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe in "gays"... Faggots and Sodomites exist... But I think even within the same sex filth movement, many are not what you are. You promote degeneracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You promote bigotry, hate- and no surprise here- murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murder involves killing humans....reprobates don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that pretty much confirms it-  "Applauds the murder of gays" too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe in "gays"... Faggots and Sodomites exist... But I think even within the same sex filth movement, many are not what you are. You promote degeneracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You promote bigotry, hate- and no surprise here- murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm no more bigoted than you are against people like me. Kiss my ass, snob. Learn how to relate to regular people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will admit- I am bigoted against people like you who applaud murder.
> 
> Actually- that is not really bigotry- come to think of hit- I am against Americans who applaud murder- that isn't bigotry- that is just decency.
Click to expand...

I don't applaud murder. I applaud killing those who degenerate my nation's culture. I don't believe killing a homo is justified simply for his thoughts...but because of his attempt to propagate his filth.


----------



## jknowgood

skye said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second that.. ^^
> 
> How are they allowed to do that...is totally beyond me.
Click to expand...

I know, what are they gonna do next? Get him drunk?


----------



## Skylar

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I don't promote murder. I promote justice served for the victims of homosexual perverts and those who sing their accolades...like you.



And would this 'justice' involve throwing people off of roof tops?


----------



## justinacolmena

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I don't applaud murder. I applaud killing those who degenerate my nation's culture. I don't believe killing a homo is justified simply for his thoughts...but because of his attempt to propagate his filth.



I am neither a "he" nor a "homo", nor do I "propagate filth." Unless by "homo" you mean "Homo sapiens", which you no doubt are, too.

How do you tell whether a _boy_ was forced by his parents to have a feminine gender identity, or if _she_ was a _girl_ who somehow developed masculine characteristics by a birth deformity? Children want to please, and for a matter such as gender identity, they fear the most severe of all possible punishments from their parents.

And it is one of the most miserable of all birth deformities to be born "as" a gender inconsistent with one's identity.

Women who are sexually attracted to other women have to have at least some "masculinity" to their personality -- otherwise, two women meet or go on a date and exchange phone numbers, and each expects the other to call, and nothing happens, because neither one has the "masculine" aggressiveness necessary to date a woman.

When you are female, you don't usually get another female to rip off your clothes and take you to bed -- you generally need a _man_ for that -- women do not generally _want_ to do that -- I am not judging, but I think lesbianism is kind of awkward when neither one of you is willing to make the first move. It's usually the passive-aggressive lesbian break-up: sort of like when you're fired from your job, but not really, because your employer "allowed" you to resign or managed some other job-cutting maneuver to avoid the unemployment insurance liability.


----------



## Aba Incieni

justinacolmena said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't applaud murder. I applaud killing those who degenerate my nation's culture. I don't believe killing a homo is justified simply for his thoughts...but because of his attempt to propagate his filth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am neither a "he" nor a "homo", nor do I "propagate filth." Unless by "homo" you mean "Homo sapiens", which you no doubt are, too.
> 
> How do you tell whether a _boy_ was forced by his parents to have a feminine gender identity, or if _she_ was a _girl_ who somehow developed masculine characteristics by a birth deformity? Children want to please, and for a matter such as gender identity, they fear the most severe of all possible punishments from their parents.
> 
> And it is one of the most miserable of all birth deformities to be born "as" a gender inconsistent with one's identity.
> 
> Women who are sexually attracted to other women have to have at least some "masculinity" to their personality -- otherwise, two women meet or go on a date and exchange phone numbers, and each expects the other to call, and nothing happens, because neither one has the "masculine" aggressiveness necessary to date a woman.
> 
> When you are female, you don't usually get another female to rip off your clothes and take you to bed -- you generally need a _man_ for that -- women do not generally _want_ to do that -- I am not judging, but I think lesbianism is kind of awkward when neither one of you is willing to make the first move. It's usually the passive-aggressive lesbian break-up: sort of like when you're fired from your job, but not really, because your employer "allowed" you to resign or managed some other job-cutting maneuver to avoid the unemployment insurance liability.
Click to expand...

Right.

What?

I identify as the Queen of England and demand that you address me as "Your Highness."


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I don't promote murder. I promote justice served for the victims of homosexual perverts and those who sing their accolades...like you.



You applaud the murder of gays. 

Because you are a lowlife bigoted asshole.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> well that pretty much confirms it-  "Applauds the murder of gays" too
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in "gays"... Faggots and Sodomites exist... But I think even within the same sex filth movement, many are not what you are. You promote degeneracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You promote bigotry, hate- and no surprise here- murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> well that pretty much confirms it-  "Applauds the murder of gays" too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe in "gays"... Faggots and Sodomites exist... But I think even within the same sex filth movement, many are not what you are. You promote degeneracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You promote bigotry, hate- and no surprise here- murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm no more bigoted than you are against people like me. Kiss my ass, snob. Learn how to relate to regular people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will admit- I am bigoted against people like you who applaud murder.
> 
> Actually- that is not really bigotry- come to think of hit- I am against Americans who applaud murder- that isn't bigotry- that is just decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't applaud murder. I applaud killing those who degenerate my nation's culture. I don't believe killing a homo is justified simply for his thoughts...but because of his attempt to propagate his filth.
Click to expand...


You are a bigoted asshole who applauds the murder of gays for whatever twisted rational you have.


----------



## Aba Incieni

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't promote murder. I promote justice served for the victims of homosexual perverts and those who sing their accolades...like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You applaud the murder of gays.
> 
> Because you are a lowlife bigoted asshole.
Click to expand...

It's OK he's a muslim.


----------



## koshergrl

justinacolmena said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't applaud murder. I applaud killing those who degenerate my nation's culture. I don't believe killing a homo is justified simply for his thoughts...but because of his attempt to propagate his filth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am neither a "he" nor a "homo", nor do I "propagate filth." Unless by "homo" you mean "Homo sapiens", which you no doubt are, too.
> 
> How do you tell whether a _boy_ was forced by his parents to have a feminine gender identity, or if _she_ was a _girl_ who somehow developed masculine characteristics by a birth deformity? Children want to please, and for a matter such as gender identity, they fear the most severe of all possible punishments from their parents.
> 
> And it is one of the most miserable of all birth deformities to be born "as" a gender inconsistent with one's identity.
> 
> Women who are sexually attracted to other women have to have at least some "masculinity" to their personality -- otherwise, two women meet or go on a date and exchange phone numbers, and each expects the other to call, and nothing happens, because neither one has the "masculine" aggressiveness necessary to date a woman.
> 
> When you are female, you don't usually get another female to rip off your clothes and take you to bed -- you generally need a _man_ for that -- women do not generally _want_ to do that -- I am not judging, but I think lesbianism is kind of awkward when neither one of you is willing to make the first move. It's usually the passive-aggressive lesbian break-up: sort of like when you're fired from your job, but not really, because your employer "allowed" you to resign or managed some other job-cutting maneuver to avoid the unemployment insurance liability.
Click to expand...


I think we can safely assume this poor little boy was perfectly normal when he was born.


----------



## Syriusly

Aba Incieni said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't promote murder. I promote justice served for the victims of homosexual perverts and those who sing their accolades...like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You applaud the murder of gays.
> 
> Because you are a lowlife bigoted asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's OK he's a muslim.
Click to expand...

Why is it okay that he is a muslim?


----------



## Aba Incieni

Syriusly said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't promote murder. I promote justice served for the victims of homosexual perverts and those who sing their accolades...like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You applaud the murder of gays.
> 
> Because you are a lowlife bigoted asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's OK he's a muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it okay that he is a muslim?
Click to expand...

Maybe he just identifies as a gay killing muslim. 

So it's alright.


----------



## justinacolmena

koshergrl said:


> I think we can safely assume this poor little boy was perfectly normal when he was born.



... in which case _he_ (if male) would not need to undergo ritual genital mutilation as you have elsewhere advocated on this forum ... God created Adam and formed him in His own image; He did not start cutting around with a knife to mutilate his youngest and most precious creation in the tenderest of organs. No, only that rib was removed and made into a woman because it was not good that the man was alone. There were two of them. One man and one woman. Both of them unmutilated and made whole in creation.

Sometimes a girl is born with certain more-or-less masculine characteristics not consistent with her brain or identity.

Likewise a boy.

How a child feels about him- or herself surely must outweigh the identity which is usually so forcefully imposed by parents. But who, then, is to judge, if not such parents?

Such loving parents -- and I certainly do not mean lesbian any more than straight parents -- cut their children's legs off if they grow too tall, and stretch them out limb from limb on the rack if they are too short. I don't mean gay male parents, either: they are simply not permitted to raise children for the most part, because a "mother" will gain custody if there is "another" man involved.


----------



## koshergrl

justinacolmena said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can safely assume this poor little boy was perfectly normal when he was born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... in which case _he_ (if male) would not need to undergo ritual genital mutilation as you have elsewhere advocated on this forum ... God created Adam and formed him in His own image; He did not start cutting around with a knife to mutilate his youngest and most precious creation in the tenderest of organs. No, only that rib was removed and made into a woman because it was not good that the man was alone. There were two of them. One man and one woman. Both of them unmutilated and made whole in creation.
> 
> Sometimes a girl is born with certain more-or-less masculine characteristics not consistent with her brain or identity.
> 
> Likewise a boy.
> 
> How a child feels about him- or herself surely must outweigh the identity which is usually so forcefully imposed by parents. But who, then, is to judge, if not such parents?
> 
> Such loving parents -- and I certainly do not mean lesbian any more than straight parents -- cut their children's legs off if they grow too tall, and stretch them out limb from limb on the rack if they are too short. I don't mean gay male parents, either: they are simply not permitted to raise children for the most part, because a "mother" will gain custody if there is "another" man involved.
Click to expand...

Wow. It's batshit crazy day, I see. 

Also sock day. 

Let's celebrate banned, batshit crazy socks!


----------



## koshergrl

justinacolmena said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can safely assume this poor little boy was perfectly normal when he was born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... in which case _he_ (if male) would not need to undergo ritual genital mutilation as you have elsewhere advocated on this forum ... God created Adam and formed him in His own image; He did not start cutting around with a knife to mutilate his youngest and most precious creation in the tenderest of organs. No, only that rib was removed and made into a woman because it was not good that the man was alone. There were two of them. One man and one woman. Both of them unmutilated and made whole in creation.
> 
> Sometimes a girl is born with certain more-or-less masculine characteristics not consistent with her brain or identity.
> 
> Likewise a boy.
> 
> How a child feels about him- or herself surely must outweigh the identity which is usually so forcefully imposed by parents. But who, then, is to judge, if not such parents?
> 
> Such loving parents -- and I certainly do not mean lesbian any more than straight parents -- cut their children's legs off if they grow too tall, and stretch them out limb from limb on the rack if they are too short. I don't mean gay male parents, either: they are simply not permitted to raise children for the most part, because a "mother" will gain custody if there is "another" man involved.
Click to expand...

Snipping of the male foreskin for religious or medical reasons is not the same as cutting off a limb, you retard. Nor is it akin to doping your male infant so he can grow titties like his other mom's. It is not the same as female genital mutilation, which is done at an older age, and which stated purpose is to make sex painful for females. 

Anything else?


----------



## ScienceRocks

I thought you loserterians wanted the parents to make the choices for their kids? Now you want government to step in because you hate transgenderism.

You religious fuckers are diluted.


----------



## Aba Incieni

ScienceRocks said:


> I thought you loserterians wanted the parents to make the choices for their kids? Now you want government to step in because you hate transgenderism.
> 
> You religious fuckers are diluted.


Government took the step when it forced trannies into women's restrooms and the military.

Looks like you gashes wanted government out of the bedroom and into the bathroom.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

These children are destroyed.  When they are started transitioning that young, the boys do not grow up to be women.  Girls do not grow up to be men.   That is lunacy.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the future, mentally ill rejects like the dykes in that story would be locked up the minute they started parading, and they will stay locked up. So there won't be any dyke children for them to abuse. *For now, we'll have to continue with the fallout we're experiencing from the stupid progressive nightmare we've tolerated for the last 50 years*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No actually the way child abuse law reads is we're all required to act immediately no matter what is considered "trendy".  We're required to act on suspicion even, without hard proof, in the case of any signs of child abuse.  It's the law.  Ignorance is no excuse.  And none are immune.  Not doctors, not lesbians, not even judges.
Click to expand...

So did you report that family or are you a child abuser?


----------



## Syriusly

Aba Incieni said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't promote murder. I promote justice served for the victims of homosexual perverts and those who sing their accolades...like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You applaud the murder of gays.
> 
> Because you are a lowlife bigoted asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's OK he's a muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it okay that he is a muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he just identifies as a gay killing muslim.
> 
> So it's alright.
Click to expand...


Why do you think that the kid identifies as a gay killing muslim exactly? 

Or are you just projecting?


----------



## Syriusly

koshergrl said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can safely assume this poor little boy was perfectly normal when he was born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... in which case _he_ (if male) would not need to undergo ritual genital mutilation as you have elsewhere advocated on this forum ... God created Adam and formed him in His own image; He did not start cutting around with a knife to mutilate his youngest and most precious creation in the tenderest of organs. No, only that rib was removed and made into a woman because it was not good that the man was alone. There were two of them. One man and one woman. Both of them unmutilated and made whole in creation.
> 
> Sometimes a girl is born with certain more-or-less masculine characteristics not consistent with her brain or identity.
> 
> Likewise a boy.
> 
> How a child feels about him- or herself surely must outweigh the identity which is usually so forcefully imposed by parents. But who, then, is to judge, if not such parents?
> 
> Such loving parents -- and I certainly do not mean lesbian any more than straight parents -- cut their children's legs off if they grow too tall, and stretch them out limb from limb on the rack if they are too short. I don't mean gay male parents, either: they are simply not permitted to raise children for the most part, because a "mother" will gain custody if there is "another" man involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. It's batshit crazy day, I see.
> 
> Also sock day.
> 
> Let's celebrate banned, batshit crazy socks!
Click to expand...


Well it is now that you have arrived.


----------



## Aba Incieni

Syriusly said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't promote murder. I promote justice served for the victims of homosexual perverts and those who sing their accolades...like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You applaud the murder of gays.
> 
> Because you are a lowlife bigoted asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's OK he's a muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it okay that he is a muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he just identifies as a gay killing muslim.
> 
> So it's alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think that the kid identifies as a gay killing muslim exactly?
> 
> Or are you just projecting?
Click to expand...

I said maybe he does, because then he would identify with a protected class.


----------



## Syriusly

Aba Incieni said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You applaud the murder of gays.
> 
> Because you are a lowlife bigoted asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK he's a muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it okay that he is a muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he just identifies as a gay killing muslim.
> 
> So it's alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think that the kid identifies as a gay killing muslim exactly?
> 
> Or are you just projecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said maybe he does, because then he would identify with a protected class.
Click to expand...


And why do you believe that 'gay killing Muslim' is a protected class in the United States? 

Is that just what you aspire to?


----------



## Aba Incieni

Syriusly said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK he's a muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it okay that he is a muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he just identifies as a gay killing muslim.
> 
> So it's alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think that the kid identifies as a gay killing muslim exactly?
> 
> Or are you just projecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said maybe he does, because then he would identify with a protected class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why do you believe that 'gay killing Muslim' is a protected class in the United States?
> 
> Is that just what you aspire to?
Click to expand...

muslims treat women like dirt and throw gays off of rooftops, when they're not gunning them down in nightclubs. Didn't you know? There is a definite conflict of interest between the protected classes.

It's inevitable when laws are passed that don't apply equally to all.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Tipsycatlover said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, throwing gays from rooftops is perhaps the only good thing ISIS ever did.  At least they made an effort to stop the spread of degeneracy.
> 
> 
> 
> ·
> ·
> ·​looking at what unfettered degeneracy has done in this country, throwing them off rooftops is a reasonable response.   It's not murder, it's taking out the trash before it grows into an infection.
Click to expand...


  Too late.  It's already become a plague, a malignant tumor on our society.  Our society is severely diseased, and it will take a very drastic treatment to save it.


----------



## Faun

koshergrl said:


> Gay couple jailed for abusing their foster children


Oh look, you found one case from more than a decade ago in another country.

So when do we outlaw Republicans?



Spoiler: Republican Sex Offenders




*Andrew Buhr*
Republican politician Andrew Buhr was charged with two counts of first degree sodomy with a 13-year old boy.

*Armando Tebano*
Republican County Chairman Armando Tebano was arrested for sexually molesting a 14-year-old girl.

*Beverly Russell*
Republican activist and Christian Coalition leader Beverly Russell admitted to an incestuous relationship with his step daughter.

*Bill O'Reilly*
Bill O'Reilly , Right-wing conservative talk show host on Fox News, sued for sexual harrassment by his producer.

*Bill Thomas*
Republican congressman, Bill Thomas, had an affair with Deborah Steelman, a health care lobbyist who steered huge campaign gifts to Thomas' war chest.

*Bob Livingston*
Republican Congressman Bob Livingston was about to vote for impeaching President Clinton for sexual improprieties until it was disclosed he was an adulterer.

*Bob Packwood*
Republican Bob Packwood, Senator (R-Ore.), resigned in 1995 under a threat of public senate hearings related to 10 female ex-staffers accusing him of sexual harassment.

*Bobby Stumbo*
Republican Party leader Bobby Stumbo was arrested for having sex with a 5-year old boy.

*Brent K. Schepp*
Republican Brent K. Schepp who is seeking election to the Kane County Board in November has been charged with sexually abusing two girls. He was named in a 26-count criminal indictment announced Friday by Kane County State’s Atty. John Barsanti. The charges are 14 counts of criminal sexual assault, 10 counts of criminal sexual abuse and two counts of unlawful delivery of alcohol to a minor. Prosecutors said Schepp knew his victims, who are now 15 and 16. The alleged abuse occurred last year between June and December. Bond is set at $75,000. Schepp faces a minimum sentence of 34 years in prison if convicted. Schepp is the Republican candidate in the race for an open County Board seat based in Aurora.Candidate indicted on child sex charges

*Brian J. Doyle*
Republican Brian J. Doyle, 55, deputy press secretary for the U.S. Department of Homeland Security was arrested Tuesday, April 04, 2006, for using the Internet to seduce what he thought was a teenage girl, authorities said.  He was arrested in Maryland where he lives on charges of use of a computer to seduce a child and transmission of harmful material to a minor. The charges were issued out of Polk County, Fla.

*Carey Lee Cramer*
Republican advertising consultant Carey Lee Cramer was charged with molesting his 9-year old step-daughter after including her in an anti-Gore television commercial.

*Cary Lee Cramer*
A South Texas jury has found a 44-year-old REPUBLICAN political consultant guilty of four counts involving the sexual molestation of children. The 44-year-old CARY LEE CRAMER was convicted of one count of aggravated sexual assault of a child, two of indecency with a child by contact and one of indecency with a child by exposure. Cramer, who now lives in Tucson, Ariz., gained national attention during the 2000 presidential election. His McAllen company created a TV ad accusing the Clinton-Gore administration of giving away nuclear technology to China in exchange for campaign contributions. Cramer faces a maximum of 149 years in prison for the four felony charges.

*Craig J. Spence*
Republican lobbyist Craig J. Spence organized child sex parties at the White House during the 1980s.

*Dan Crane*
Republican Congressman Dan Crane had sex with a female minor working as a congressional page.

*David Swartz*
Republican County Commissioner David Swartz pleaded guilty to molesting two girls under the age of 11 and was sentenced to 8 years in prison.

*David Vitter*
Republican congressman, David Vitter, decided not to run again after his name was found as a client of D.C. Madame, Deborah Jeane Palfrey.

*Dennis Hastert*
Republican House Speaker Dennis Hastert was arrested and pleaded guilty last year to structuring money transactions to evade reporting where he took massive amounts of funds to cover up sex crimes with underage boys. It has since been discovered that he molested and raped several young boys while employed as a wrestling coach and teacher in Yorkville, Illinois.

*Dennis L. Rader*
Republican zoning supervisor, Boy Scout leader and Lutheran church president Dennis L. Rader pleaded guilty to performing a sexual act on an 11-year old girl he murdered.

*Don Sherwood*
Republican member of the U.S. House of Representatives, Don Sherwood. Eventually admitted to an affar with a woman 30 years younger than him, after she accused him of physical abuse and attempting to choke her.

*Donald "Buz" Lukens*
Republican Congressman Donald "Buz" Lukens was found guilty of having sex with a female minor and sentenced to one month in jail. A girl he was accused of sleeping with since she was 13.

*Donald Rumsfeld*
Republican Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld authorized the rape of children in Iraqi prisons in order to humiliate their parents into providing information about the anti-American insurgency.

*Earl "Butch" Kimmerling*
Republican anti-gay activist Earl "Butch" Kimmerling was sentenced to 40 years in prison for molesting an 8-year old girl after he attempted to stop a gay couple from adopting her.

*Edison Misla Aldarondo*
Republican legislator Edison Misla Aldarondo was sentenced to 10 years in prison for raping his daughter between the ages of 9 and 17.

*Edward Schrock*
Republican Congressman Edward Schrock, two-term republican congressman, with a 92% approval rating from the Christian Coalition. Cosponsor of the Federal Marriage Amendment, consistently opposed gay rights. Married, with wife and kids. Withdrew his candidacy for a third term after tapes of him soliciting for gay sex were circulated.

*Fred C. Smeltzer, Jr.*
Republican City Councilman Fred C. Smeltzer, Jr. pleaded no contest to raping a 15 year-old girl and served 6-months in prison.

*George Roche III*
George Roche III, carried on a 19 year affair with his son's wife, while serving as president of Hillsdale College, which emphasizes the importance of the common moral truths that bind all Americans, while recognizing the importance of religion for the maintenance of a free society.

*Harvey Pitt*
Harvey Pitt, SEC Chief under George W. Bush until he was forced to resign in 2002. Worked for New Frontier Media, a firm which distributed teen sex videos.

*Henry Hyde*
Republican Congressman Henry Hyde denounced President Clinton's extramarital affair, but was later found to be an adulterer himself.

*Howard L. Brooks*
Republican legislative aide Howard L. Brooks was charged with molesting a 12-year old boy and possession of child pornography.

*Howard Scott Heldreth*
Republican anti-abortion activist Howard Scott Heldreth is a convicted child rapist in Florida.

*Jack Burkmana*
Republican Jack Burkmana reportedly has been caught allegedly offering to pay $1,000 for sex with two homosexuals ... Republican operative Jack Burkmana former lobbyist for "Family Research Council" The council and Mr. Burkmana support and donate money to the Bush administration and the GOP.

*Jack Ryan*
Republican Jack Ryan, 2004 nominee for US Senate from Illinois, pressured his wive, actress Jeri Ryan, to have sex with other men. Tricked her into visiting sex clubs, where he asked her to have sex with him while others watched.

*Jack W. Gardner*
Republican Councilman and former Marine Jack W. Gardner was convicted of molesting a 13-year old girl.

*Jeff Miller*
Republican Jeff Miller, (R-Cleveland), Senate Republican Caucus Chairman in Tennessee and the sponsor of Tennessee's Marriage Protection act, getting divorced (as of April 2005) because of an affair he was having with an office aid. Miller described the Tennessee Marriage Protection Act as a means of preserving the sanctity of marriage. He opposed an amendment, however, which stated that...Adultery is deemed to be a threat to the institution of marriage and contrary to public policy in Tennessee.

*Jeffrey Patti*
Republican Committee Chairman Jeffrey Patti was arrested for distributing a video clip of a 5-year-old girl being raped.

*Jerry Sandusky*
Republican Jerry Sandusky was arrested and charged with 52 counts of sexual abuse of young boys over a 15-year period from 1994 to 2009. On June 22, 2012, Sandusky was found guilty on 45 of the 48 remaining charges and was sentenced on October 9, 2012 to 30 to 60 years in prison.

*Jessica Cutler*
Republican Jessica Cutler's case was allowed to proceed on Wednesday, 04-05-06. The former Senate aide who posted details of her sex life on the Internet. The case brought by REPUBLICAN Sen. Mike DeWine's former counsel to the Senate Judiciary Committee, Robert Steinbuch, alleges that Cutler engaged in an invasion of his privacy in 2004 by publishing sexually explicit facts about a relationship with Steinbuch. REPUBLICAN Otis O'Neal Horsley (born 1944) is an American political figure of the far REPUBLICAN right. He is the author of christiangallery.com, a website devoted to his advocacy of militant anti-abortion, secessionist, and anti-gay views. Last night, May 09, 2005, anti-abortion extremist Neal Horsley was a guest on The Alan Colmes Show, a FOX News radio program.

*Jim Stelling*
Republican Party chairman, Jim Stelling, from Seminole County who believes in "family values", as he told a judge. Filed a defamation lawsuit againt Nancy Goettman, a former county GOP executive committee member, for falsely claiming he had been married six times. Stelling has been married 5 times.

*Jim West*
Republican Mayor Jim West championed an anti-gay agenda, but was later found to be gay himself.

*Jimmy Swaggart*
Republican preacher Jimmy Swaggart preached fidelity, but cheated on his wife with a prostitute.

*Joe Scarborough*
Republican Joe Scarborough, former Congressman, currently a conservative talk show host. Resigned his congressional seat abruptly to spend more time with his family, amidst allegations of an affair. His intern, Lori Klausutis, was soon after found dead in his office. The medical examiner, who had his license revoked in Missouri for falsifying information in an autopsy report, and suspended in florida for six years, ruled the case an accident, after giving conflicting information about her injuries. He said he lied about them because "The last thing we wanted was 40 questions about a head injury."

*John Allen Burt*
Republican anti-abortion activist John Allen Burt was found guilty of molesting a 15-year old girl.

*John Butler*
Republican activist John Butler was charged with criminal sexual assault on a teenage girl.

*John Collins*
Republican teacher and former city councilman John Collins pleaded guilty to sexually molesting 13 and 14 year old girls.

*John R. Curtain*
Republican Committeeman John R. Curtain was charged with molesting a teenage boy and unlawful sexual contact with a minor.

*John Gosek*
Republican Mayor John Gosek was arrested on charges of soliciting sex from two 15-year old girls.

*John Hathaway*
Republican Senate candidate John Hathaway was accused of having sex with his 12-year old baby sitter and withdrew his candidacy after the allegations were reported in the media.

*John Paulk*
John Paulk, lied about prowling for gay sex while running a fundamentalist group to cure gays.

*John Peterson*
Republican John Peterson, Congressman (R-Pa), accused of sexual harassment and creation of a hostile work environment by six women. Peterson has refused to admit a crime, saying only "I may have been an excessive hugger."

*John R. Curtain*
Republican Committeeman John R. Curtain was charged with molesting a teenage boy and unlawful sexual contact with a minor.

*John Scmitz*
Republican John Scmitz, right-wing republican congressman, who had had his committee chairship taken away from him in the California State Senate after issuing a press release attacking Jews, feminists and gays. Forced out of office in 1982 for having an adulterous affair and fathering two children out of wedlock with one of his students. He was caught because his baby was admitted to hospital for having hair tied so tightly around his penis that it was almost severed. His daughter, Mary Kay LeTourneau, was convicted of having an adulterous affair with one of her students, and giving birth to two of his children.

*Jon Grunseth*
Republican businessman Jon Grunseth withdrew his candidacy for Minnesota governor after allegations surfaced that he went swimming in the nude with four underage girls, including his daughter.

*Jon Matthews*
Republican talk show host Jon Matthews pleaded guilty to exposing his genitals to an 11 year old girl.

*Keith Westmoreland*
Republican politician Keith Westmoreland was arrested on seven felony counts of lewd and lascivious exhibition to girls under the age of 16 (i.e. exposing himself to children).

*Keola Childs*
Republican County Councilman Keola Childs pleaded guilty to molesting a male child.

*Kevin Coan*
Republican election board official Kevin Coan was sentenced to two years probation for soliciting sex over the internet from a 14-year old girl.

*Larry Craig*
Republican Senator, Larry Craig, was arrested and pled guilty for soliciting sex from a male in a Minnessota airport bathroom. Craig did not seek reelection.

*Larry Dale Floyd*
Republican County Constable Larry Dale Floyd was arrested on suspicion of soliciting sex with an 8-year old girl. Floyd has repeatedly won elections for Denton County, Texas, constable.

*Larry Jack Schwarz*
Republican parole board officer and former Colorado state representative, Larry Jack Schwarz, was fired after child pornography was found in his possession.

*Laura Schlessinger*
Dr. Laura Schlessinger, right wing conservative radio host. Promotes family values, estranged from her mother, opposes birth control, has had her tubes tied, espouses saving oneself for marriage, admits to having had sex before she was married, opposes adultery, has committed adultery while she was married, and has slept with a married man, opposes divorce, is divorced and remarried, has posed for nude photos which are available online.

*Lawrence E. King*
Republican activist Lawrence E. King, Jr. organized child sex parties at the White House during the 1980s.

*Leonard Ray Owens*
Republican, Leonard Ray Owens, 63, who is free on $25,000 bail, is now awaiting trial on a charge of sexual assault, a second-degree felony punishable by two to 20 years in prison. He was arrested in November, 2005. A Texas pastor accused of raping a church member after telling her she was possessed by a lesbian demon at his house last year has been indicted.

*Lou Beres*
Republican Lou Beres denied sexual-molestation allegations when the Oregonian newspaper first reported them in October. Beres acknowledged sexually touching a 16- or 17-year-old friend of his daughter in 1976 or 1977. But a local Police Department report released as part of a lawsuit said Beres "readily admitted sexually touching" one girl when she was 13 or 14 years old. The longtime leader of the Oregon Christian Coalition and staunch opponent of gay rights admits in a newly released police report that he sexually touched three underage girls.

*Mark A. Grethen*
Republican activist Mark A. Grethen convicted on six counts of sex crimes involving children.

*Mark Foley*
Republican congressman, Mark Foley, resigned after getting caught sexting an underaged male page.

*Mark Harris*
Republican city councilman Mark Harris, who is described as a "good military man" and "church goer," was convicted of repeatedly having sex with an 11-year-old girl and sentenced to 12 years in prison.

*Mark Pazuhanich*
Republican judge Mark Pazuhanich pleaded no contest to fondling a 10-year old girl and was sentenced to 10 years probation.

*Mark Seidensticker*
Republican campaign worker Mark Seidensticker is a convicted child molester.

*Marty Glickman*
Republica/n activist Marty Glickman (a.k.a. "Republican Marty"), was taken into custody by Florida police on four counts of unlawful sexual activity with an underage girl and one count of delivering the drug LSD.

*Matthew Glavin*
Republican activist Matthew Glavin, who preached family values, was caught masturbating in public and fondling an undercover park ranger.

*Merrill Robert Barter*
Republican County Commissioner Merrill Robert Barter pleaded guilty to unlawful sexual contact and assault on a teenage boy.

*Mike Hintz*
Republican pastor Mike Hintz , whom George W. Bush commended during the 2004 presidential campaign, surrendered to police after admitting to a sexual affair with a female juvenile.

*Neal Horsley*
Republican anti-abortion activist Neal Horsley admitted to having sex with a mule.

*Nicholas Elizondo*
Republican director of the "Young Republican Federation" Nicholas Elizondo molested his 6-year old daughter and was sentenced to six years in prison.

*Nicholas Morency*
Republican anti-abortion activist Nicholas Morency pleaded guilty to possessing child pornography on his computer and offering a bounty to anybody who murders an abortion doctor.

*Parker J. Bena*
Republican activist Parker J. Bena pleaded guilty to possession of child pornography on his home computer and was sentenced to 30 months in federal prison and fined $18,000.

*Pat McPherson*
Pat McPherson, Douglas County Election Commissioner. Arrested for fondling a 17-year-old girl.

*Paul Ingram*
Republican Party leader Paul Ingram pleaded guilty to six counts of raping his daughters and served 14 years in federal prison.

*Peter Dibble*
Republican legislator Peter Dibble pleaded no contest to having an inappropriate relationship with a 13-year-old girl.

*Philip Giordano*
Republican Mayor Philip Giordano is serving a 37-year sentence in federal prison for sexually abusing 8- and 10-year old girls.

*Randal David Ankeney*
Republican activist Randal David Ankeney pleaded guilty to attempted sexual assault on a child.

*Randall Casseday*
Republican executive Randall Casseday of the conservative Washington Times newspaper was arrested for soliciting sex from a 13-year old girl on the internet.

*Randall Terry*
Randall Terry, Right to Life activist, founder of Operation Rescue, involved in the Terri Schiavo protests. Once imprisoned for sending former President Bill Clinton an aborted fetus. His son Jamiel is gay; his daughter Tila had sex outside of marriage, became pregnant, had a miscarriage - she is no longer welcome in his home; his daughter Ebony had 2 children outside of wedlock and became Muslim. He has campaigned against infidelity and birth control, gays and unwed mothers. Terry himself was censured by his church after committing adultery.

*Richard A. Dasen Sr.*
Republican benefactor of conservative Christian groups, Richard A. Dasen Sr., was found guilty of raping a 15-year old girl. Dasen, 62, who is married with grown children and several grandchildren, has told police that over the past decade he paid more than $1 million to have sex with a large number of young women.

*Richard A. Delgaudio*
Republican fundraiser Richard A. Delgaudio was found guilty of child porn charges and paying two teenage girls to pose for sexual photos.

*Richard Gardner*
Republican candidate Richard Gardner admitted to molesting his two daughters.

*Robert Bauman*
Republican congressman and anti-gay activist Robert Bauman was charged with having sex with a 16-year-old boy he picked up at a gay bar.

*Robin Vanderwall*
Republican strategist and Citadel Military College graduate Robin Vanderwall was convicted in Virginia on five counts of soliciting sex from boys and girls over the internet.

*Ronald C. Kline*
Republican Judge Ronald C. Kline was placed under house arrest for child molestation and possession of child pornography.

*Russell Harding*
Republican president of the New York City Housing Development Corp. Russell Harding pleaded guilty to possessing child pornography on his computer.

*Sam Walls*
Republican Party Chairman Sam Walls, who is married, was urged to drop his candidacy for Congress when it was found he likes to dress up in women's clothing.

*Stephen White*
Republican preacher Stephen White, who demanded a return to traditional values, was sentenced to jail after offering $20 to a 14-year-old boy for permission to perform oral sex on him.

*Steve Aiken*
Republican campaign worker, police officer and self-proclaimed reverend Steve Aiken was convicted of having sex with two underage girls.

*Strom Thurmond*
Republican racist pedophile and United States Senator Strom Thurmond had sex with a 15-year old black girl which produced a child.

*Sue Myrick*
Republican Sue Myrick, Congresswoman (R-NC), describes herself as a "devout Christian." Committed adultery with a married man.

*Ted Bundy*
Republican hired as an assistant to Ross Davis, Chairman of the Washington State Republican Party, executed for raping and killing women.

*Tom Adams*
Republican Mayor Tom Adams was arrested for distributing child pornography over the internet.

*Tom Randall*
Republican petition drive manager Tom Randall pleaded guilty to molesting two girls under the age of 14, one of them the daughter of an associate in the petition business.

*Tom Shortridge*
Republican campaign consultant Tom Shortridge was sentenced to three years probation for taking nude photographs of a 15-year old girl.

*William Gillin*
*Paul Skiles*
A former college administrator, a former Christian bookstore owner and a former policeman admitted to sexual misconduct with a teenage boy. They were among five men arrested in March as part of an ongoing investigation of men who meet boys through Internet chat rooms, authorities said.William Gillin, 53, republican and Paul Skiles, 63, republican, both of Johnstown, pleaded guilty yesterday to corruption of minors, indecent assault and unlawful communications with minors. Mr. Gillin is the former alumni relations director at the University of Pittsburgh at Johnstown. Mr. Skiles owned the now-closed B&K Christian Bookstore in Richland Township. Some of the incidents occurred when the boy was 16, prosecutors said. He is now 17.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Skylar said:


> IA pair of loving parents taking care of a special needs child v. your murder fantasies about pushing gay people off of rooftops?
> 
> I'm glad our country is moving toward the former rather than the latter. There's nothing 'reasonable' about murdering innocent people.
> 
> But you do elegantly demonstrate the madness and hatred that is the source of much of the opposition to same sex couples.
> 
> No thank you.



  Nobody is talking about murdering innocent people.  This is about evil, immoral, degenerate sex perverts, especially those who severely abuse children who are foolishly put in their control.  Anyone who would willingly have any part in what is being done to this boy, anyone who would even defend it, deserves much worse than death.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Syriusly said:


> Well I guess we will put you in the column of "Applauds the murder of gays" too.



  Murder only applies to human beings, not to sick homosexual perverts.

  And especially not to those perverts who insist on imposing their sickness and their evil on children.


----------



## Faun

Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave such matters to history.   Perverts destroy themselves sooner or later.   Liberals love islam and they kill gays in many creative ways.  It might be the only decent thing about such an evil and degenerate religion.  Call the battle of the perverts.   It's not like this has never happened before.  Yes, I feel a bit sorry for those whose lives are destroyed and whose futures are stolen by degeneracy but that's just the way human history goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History has already spoken. Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and lauded. Your hateful nonsense is dying with you.
> 
> Weren't the one that said that throwing gays from rooftops was the only good thing that ISIS ever did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and will remain legal until the ruin is unmistakable.   Yes, throwing gays from rooftops is perhaps the only good thing ISIS ever did.  At least they made an effort to stop the spread of degeneracy.
Click to expand...

So you’re a proponent of throwing kids off of rooftops if they’re gay? So much for your feigned concern for children.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Syriusly said:


> You applaud the murder of gays.
> 
> Because you are a lowlife bigoted asshole.



  You defend sick, immoral sexual perverts.  You cannot get any lower than that.  Well, yes you can.  You can defend sick, immoral sexual perverts who drag children into their filth.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

koshergrl said:


> I think we can safely assume this poor little boy was perfectly normal when he was born.



  And would almost certainly have remained that way, if he was raised by a proper, sane family, with a father and a mother.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Skylar said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't promote murder. I promote justice served for the victims of homosexual perverts and those who sing their accolades...like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And would this 'justice' involve throwing people off of roof tops?
Click to expand...

Nah. Just a bullet to the temple.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

justinacolmena said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't applaud murder. I applaud killing those who degenerate my nation's culture. I don't believe killing a homo is justified simply for his thoughts...but because of his attempt to propagate his filth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am neither a "he" nor a "homo", nor do I "propagate filth." Unless by "homo" you mean "Homo sapiens", which you no doubt are, too.
> 
> How do you tell whether a _boy_ was forced by his parents to have a feminine gender identity, or if _she_ was a _girl_ who somehow developed masculine characteristics by a birth deformity? Children want to please, and for a matter such as gender identity, they fear the most severe of all possible punishments from their parents.
> 
> And it is one of the most miserable of all birth deformities to be born "as" a gender inconsistent with one's identity.
> 
> Women who are sexually attracted to other women have to have at least some "masculinity" to their personality -- otherwise, two women meet or go on a date and exchange phone numbers, and each expects the other to call, and nothing happens, because neither one has the "masculine" aggressiveness necessary to date a woman.
> 
> When you are female, you don't usually get another female to rip off your clothes and take you to bed -- you generally need a _man_ for that -- women do not generally _want_ to do that -- I am not judging, but I think lesbianism is kind of awkward when neither one of you is willing to make the first move. It's usually the passive-aggressive lesbian break-up: sort of like when you're fired from your job, but not really, because your employer "allowed" you to resign or managed some other job-cutting maneuver to avoid the unemployment insurance liability.
Click to expand...

What kind of crack have you been smoking.?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Faun said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave such matters to history.   Perverts destroy themselves sooner or later.   Liberals love islam and they kill gays in many creative ways.  It might be the only decent thing about such an evil and degenerate religion.  Call the battle of the perverts.   It's not like this has never happened before.  Yes, I feel a bit sorry for those whose lives are destroyed and whose futures are stolen by degeneracy but that's just the way human history goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History has already spoken. Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and lauded. Your hateful nonsense is dying with you.
> 
> Weren't the one that said that throwing gays from rooftops was the only good thing that ISIS ever did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and will remain legal until the ruin is unmistakable.   Yes, throwing gays from rooftops is perhaps the only good thing ISIS ever did.  At least they made an effort to stop the spread of degeneracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re a proponent of throwing kids off of rooftops if they’re gay? So much for your feigned concern for children.
Click to expand...

Please cite where I said children should be thrown off roof tops.  Gads liberals are such liars.   Nothing caused more than a hiccup in the lies. 

Children, like this poor child are victims of perverts and degenerates.  Poor things.


----------



## Faun

Tipsycatlover said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave such matters to history.   Perverts destroy themselves sooner or later.   Liberals love islam and they kill gays in many creative ways.  It might be the only decent thing about such an evil and degenerate religion.  Call the battle of the perverts.   It's not like this has never happened before.  Yes, I feel a bit sorry for those whose lives are destroyed and whose futures are stolen by degeneracy but that's just the way human history goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History has already spoken. Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and lauded. Your hateful nonsense is dying with you.
> 
> Weren't the one that said that throwing gays from rooftops was the only good thing that ISIS ever did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same sex parenting is perfectly legal and will remain legal until the ruin is unmistakable.   Yes, throwing gays from rooftops is perhaps the only good thing ISIS ever did.  At least they made an effort to stop the spread of degeneracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re a proponent of throwing kids off of rooftops if they’re gay? So much for your feigned concern for children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please cite where I said children should be thrown off roof tops.  Gads liberals are such liars.   Nothing caused more than a hiccup in the lies.
> 
> Children, like this poor child are victims of perverts and degenerates.  Poor things.
Click to expand...

You said gays should be thrown from roofs. Some children are gay. You want them thrown off of rooftops. That’s how sick you are and how fake your sympathy for children really is.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't promote murder. I promote justice served for the victims of homosexual perverts and those who sing their accolades...like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And would this 'justice' involve throwing people off of roof tops?
Click to expand...




OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Nah. Just a bullet to the temple.


What would you do if you saw child abuse and the parents laughed in your face and taunted you that there was nothing you could do about it because even the authorities (in certain areas) have their back to continue?

It's a moral question for all the readers here.  We aren't talking about a race of people, we're talking about deviant sex behavioralists abusing a child.  What would YOU do?

You see, the church of LGBT fiercely advocating for child abuse here likes to use hyperbole and ally itself with past tear-jerking oppression.  Or what the Muslims are doing to their parishioners by throwing them off rooftops.  It helps keep you at bay and not confronting their STARK AND EVIDENT child abuse and advocating for child abuse.  

What you could do as an option would be to write your Congresspeople & the US AG and ask for action against 1. The lesbian women hurting this boy.  2. The doctors aiding and abetting child abuse against the Hippocratic oath.  3. The State of California for knowledge of said abuse and refusal to act to protect.  Here is the contact info for the USAG's office: Contact the Department | DOJ | Department of Justice


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't promote murder. I promote justice served for the victims of homosexual perverts and those who sing their accolades...like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And would this 'justice' involve throwing people off of roof tops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. Just a bullet to the temple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you do if you saw child abuse and the parents laughed in your face and taunted you that there was nothing you could do about it because even the authorities (in certain areas) have their back to continue?
> 
> It's a moral question for all the readers here.  We aren't talking about a race of people, we're talking about deviant sex behavioralists abusing a child.  What would YOU do?
> 
> You see, the church of LGBT fiercely advocating for child abuse here likes to use hyperbole and ally itself with past tear-jerking oppression.  Or what the Muslims are doing to their parishioners by throwing them off rooftops.  It helps keep you at bay and not confronting their STARK AND EVIDENT child abuse and advocating for child abuse.
> 
> What you could do as an option would be to write your Congresspeople & the US AG and ask for action against 1. The lesbian women hurting this boy.  2. The doctors aiding and abetting child abuse against the Hippocratic oath.  3. The State of California for knowledge of said abuse and refusal to act to protect.  Here is the contact info for the USAG's office: Contact the Department | DOJ | Department of Justice
Click to expand...

You posted how failing to act on s case of child abuse is in itself, child abuse; and you said this is a case of child abuse which you failed to act upon.

By the definition of child abuse, you must believe you’re a child abuser.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> You posted how failing to act on s case of child abuse is in itself, child abuse; and you said this is a case of child abuse which you failed to act upon.
> 
> By the definition of child abuse, you must believe you’re a child abuser.



Who says I failed to act?  I just wrote the DOJ asking for a full inquiry and reported the abuse.  Others can use the link above to do the same.  Actually, I'll just put the link in my signature.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You posted how failing to act on s case of child abuse is in itself, child abuse; and you said this is a case of child abuse which you failed to act upon.
> 
> By the definition of child abuse, you must believe you’re a child abuser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says I failed to act?  I just wrote the DOJ asking for a full inquiry and reported the abuse.  Others can use the link above to so the same.  Actually, I'll just put the link in my signature.
Click to expand...

You “just” did?

After learning about this no less than 3 years ago?

Again, by your own definition, you are a child abuser.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> You “just” did?
> 
> After learning about this no less than 3 years ago?
> 
> Again, by your own definition, you are a child abuser.


We'll see.  Better late than never.  That goes for the rest of you following my links.  Do it.  Turn in the perps of this child abuse.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You “just” did?
> 
> After learning about this no less than 3 years ago?
> 
> Again, by your own definition, you are a child abuser.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see.  Better late than never.  That goes for the rest of you following my links.  Do it.  Turn in the perps of this child abuse.
Click to expand...

Not to mention, you _claim_ you notified authorities. No one really knows if you actually did or not.


----------



## Silhouette

Well I guess you'll just have to wait and see.  Many more people can contact them too now that the info is so handy in my signature.  Thanks for the inspiration Faun.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't promote murder. I promote justice served for the victims of homosexual perverts and those who sing their accolades...like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And would this 'justice' involve throwing people off of roof tops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. Just a bullet to the temple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you do if you saw child abuse and the parents laughed in your face and taunted you that there was nothing you could do about it because even the authorities (in certain areas) have their back to continue?
Click to expand...


What child abuse, SIl? Remmeber, loving parents raising a special needs child isn't child abuse. You're *imagining* its child abuse....and know you're full of it. Which is why you've never once called the police on these parents. This despite your own admission that you have a statutory responsibility to do so if that was actually child abuse.

You remain silent....because you know you're full of shit.



> It's a moral question for all the readers here.  We aren't talking about a race of people, we're talking about deviant sex behavioralists abusing a child.  What would YOU do?



Your obsession with gay people and your ilk's demands for gays to be 'physically removed from society' or tossed from roof tops isn't a particularly difficult moral question.

You're rejected. The hate and madness that fuels the anti-gay sentiment in this thread is rejected. And its dying with you as the carriers such hatred age out of existence.


----------



## Silhouette

We'll leave it up to the DOJ to determine what child abuse is in this case.  Buckle up buttercup.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> We'll leave it up to the DOJ to determine what child abuse is in this case.  Buckle up buttercup.



By your own admission, you have a statutory responsibility to report child abuse. You've known about this since 2011. You've never called the police. By your own standards, you are a child abuser.

That is...if you actually believe that's child abuse. You don't. Even you know you're hysteric pseudo-legal gibberish is meaningless. Which is why you never called the police.

As for your latest promises about future legal outcomes, I won't hold my breath. Every single prediction you've ever made about the law, without exception, has been wrong. Your record of prediction is one of perfect failure.

But this time your pseudo-legal ramblings are different? Um, no. Even you know you're full of shit.


----------



## Silhouette

Better late than never.  Again, thanks Faun for the inspiration.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Better late than never.  Again, thanks Faun for the inspiration.



Sil, you've known about this since 2011. You did nothing. By your own standards, you're a child abuser. 

But you expect us to take your counsel on child abuse? 

No thank you.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Better late than never.  Again, thanks Faun for the inspiration.


Glad I could help put an end to your child abuse.


----------



## Silhouette

You're right Skylar, I should've called the police.  But because the state where the abuse is happening won't act to protect him, I called the US Dept of Justice instead.  Know your chain of command I guess.

I think both of you should turn me in on a high-profile case of "failure to protect".  How about it?


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> You're right Skylar, I should've called the police.  But because the state where the abuse is happening won't act to protect him, I called the US Dept of Justice instead.  Know your chain of command I guess.
> 
> I think both of you should turn me in on a high-profile case of "failure to protect".  How about it?


Turn you in for what?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> You're right Skylar, I should've called the police.  But because the state where the abuse is happening won't act to protect him, I called the US Dept of Justice instead.  Know your chain of command I guess.



So now you're giving me snivelling excuses why you didn't follow your own counsel for 6 years?

The reason you didn't call is simple: you know you're full of shit. You know that two loving parents caring for a special needs child isn't child abuse. And you're not willing to put yourself on the line for your own meaningless pseudo-legal gibberish that even you know is worthless. 



> I think both of you should turn me in on a high-profile case of "failure to protect".  How about it?



Laughing....Sil, if even you are going to ignore you, why would we care what nonsense you tell yourself?


----------



## Skylar

Faun said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right Skylar, I should've called the police.  But because the state where the abuse is happening won't act to protect him, I called the US Dept of Justice instead.  Know your chain of command I guess.
> 
> I think both of you should turn me in on a high-profile case of "failure to protect".  How about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Turn you in for what?
Click to expand...


For not reporting non-existent child abuse.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> You're right Skylar, I should've called the police.  But because the state where the abuse is happening won't act to protect him, I called the US Dept of Justice instead.  Know your chain of command I guess.
> 
> I think both of you should turn me in on a high-profile case of "failure to protect".  How about it?





Faun said:


> Turn you in for what?




Catch-22


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right Skylar, I should've called the police.  But because the state where the abuse is happening won't act to protect him, I called the US Dept of Justice instead.  Know your chain of command I guess.
> 
> I think both of you should turn me in on a high-profile case of "failure to protect".  How about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn you in for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Catch-22
Click to expand...


The fundamental flaws of your confusion about the law protect you too, Sil. 

As we can't turn you in for 'failure to protect' against non-existent child abuse. You've created a perfect circle of meaningless pseudo-legal gibberish. And at its center.....your imagination.


----------



## Silhouette

We'll see if drugging a boy to amputate his genitals in adult sexual coercion is "my imagination" as child abuse.  An investigation should bear that out, no?


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right Skylar, I should've called the police.  But because the state where the abuse is happening won't act to protect him, I called the US Dept of Justice instead.  Know your chain of command I guess.
> 
> I think both of you should turn me in on a high-profile case of "failure to protect".  How about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn you in for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Catch-22
Click to expand...

What catch 22? 

I would turn you in if I believed child abuse had occurred. I don’t. Neither do you or you would have contacted authorities years ago and not waited until shamed into it by Skylar.

This thread alone is 3 years old and you never contacted authorities until Skylar pointed out your lack of concern actually revealed your lack of conviction. And even now, you merely feign concern by claiming you’ve contacted authorities with zero evidence you actually did.


----------



## Silhouette

It's OK Faun...I've let the cat out of the bag a time or two myself and regretted it...


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> It's OK Faun...I've let the cat out of the bag a time or two myself and regretted it...


Cries a self-confessed child abuser.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK Faun...I've let the cat out of the bag a time or two myself and regretted it...
> 
> 
> 
> Cries a self-confessed child abuser.
Click to expand...

Context please.  Otherwise it looks like hyperbole.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK Faun...I've let the cat out of the bag a time or two myself and regretted it...
> 
> 
> 
> Cries a self-confessed child abuser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Context please.  Otherwise it looks like hyperbole.
Click to expand...


The context is you knowing about this case for 3 years and doing nothing....despite your insistence that it was child abuse and your own admission that you had a statutory responsibility to report child abuse.

Demonstrating one of 2 things;

1) You're an admitted child abuser as you did nothing while a child was abused for 4 years.

2) You don't believe your own bullshit about this being 'child abuse', and did nothing because you knew your pseudo-legal gibberish was essentially meaningless noise.

Either option doesn't give me any reason to listen to you now.


----------



## Silhouette

Well let the DOJ sort it all out Skylar


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Well let the DOJ sort it all out Skylar



Its been 6 years, Sil. The DOJ isn't going to be imposing your imagination on anyone.

Remember......your record of using your imagination to glean legal outcomes is one of *perfect failure.* You've literally never been right.

Get used to that feeling.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Well let the DOJ sort it all out Skylar


Why would anyone believe you reached out to authorities now when you never did for all these years? 

Seems you’re lying now merely to save face.


----------



## Skylar

Looks like we struck a nerve in pointing out Sil's self confessed child abuse. She's changed her handle:

*"IF THIS STORY DISTURBS YOU, WRITE THE DOJ AND LODGE AN OFFICIAL COMPLAINT FOR CHILD ABUSE:* Boy Drugged By Lesbian "Parents" To Be A Girl ** Contact the Department | DOJ | Department of Justice *The law compels you to act to protect a child if you even suspect there is abuse in the absence of proof. If you fail to report, you can be liable for criminal charges. Nobody is above this law. Not even doctors or judges.*"

At least she's no longer begging for donations for her crusade against gay people.


----------



## koshergrl

Skylar said:


> Looks like we struck a nerve in pointing out Sil's self confessed child abuse. She's changed her handle:
> 
> *"IF THIS STORY DISTURBS YOU, WRITE THE DOJ AND LODGE AN OFFICIAL COMPLAINT FOR CHILD ABUSE:* Boy Drugged By Lesbian "Parents" To Be A Girl ** Contact the Department | DOJ | Department of Justice *The law compels you to act to protect a child if you even suspect there is abuse in the absence of proof. If you fail to report, you can be liable for criminal charges. Nobody is above this law. Not even doctors or judges.*"
> 
> At least she's no longer begging for donations for her crusade against gay people.


Child abuse is obsessing over your child's pecker from birth, and drugging the poor thing in order to change it.


----------



## Skylar

koshergrl said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we struck a nerve in pointing out Sil's self confessed child abuse. She's changed her handle:
> 
> *"IF THIS STORY DISTURBS YOU, WRITE THE DOJ AND LODGE AN OFFICIAL COMPLAINT FOR CHILD ABUSE:* Boy Drugged By Lesbian "Parents" To Be A Girl ** Contact the Department | DOJ | Department of Justice *The law compels you to act to protect a child if you even suspect there is abuse in the absence of proof. If you fail to report, you can be liable for criminal charges. Nobody is above this law. Not even doctors or judges.*"
> 
> At least she's no longer begging for donations for her crusade against gay people.
> 
> 
> 
> Child abuse is obsessing over your child's pecker from birth, and drugging the poor thing in order to change it.
Click to expand...


You can 'obsess about childrens peckers' all you want. These parents took in a special needs child that from the first ability to communicate indicated that she was a girl.

I'll take the child, parents, and their medical and mental health professionals over you any day.

But hey, if you believe this is child abuse.....contact the DOJ. Stand up for what you *claim* to believe.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The Political position is to use transgenderism to sexually abuse children.   There is no help for these kids.  This mental disease will just have to work it's way out.


----------



## koshergrl

Tipsycatlover said:


> The Political position is to use transgenderism to sexually abuse children.   There is no help for these kids.  This mental disease will just have to work it's way out.


2018 is when Trump will address infrastructure. Prisons and mental hospitals.

And that is where those kids and their parents will end up. Along with the *doctors*, *psychiatrists* and *mental health professionals* who enabled them.


----------



## Skylar

Tipsycatlover said:


> The Political position is to use transgenderism to sexually abuse children.   There is no help for these kids.  This mental disease will just have to work it's way out.



Or.....we have a pair of loving parents taking care of a special needs child. And you are overwhelmed with your own madness and irrational hatred, calling for gays to be murdered by being tossed from roof tops.

As I've said, Tipsy......your insanity is rejected. Your hatred is rejected. Your murder fantasies are rejected. Loving parents taking care of their children is definitely part of our future.

You aren't.


----------



## Skylar

koshergrl said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Political position is to use transgenderism to sexually abuse children.   There is no help for these kids.  This mental disease will just have to work it's way out.
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 is when Trump will address infrastructure. Prisons and mental hospitals.
> 
> And that is where those kids and their parents will end up. Along with the *doctors*, *psychiatrists* and *mental health professionals* who enabled them.
Click to expand...


Or.....you don't have a clue what you're talking about and those parents will continue to take care of their own children.

And you'll give us yet another empty 'prediction' about shit you know nothing about.


----------



## Syriusly

Aba Incieni said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it okay that he is a muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he just identifies as a gay killing muslim.
> 
> So it's alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think that the kid identifies as a gay killing muslim exactly?
> 
> Or are you just projecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said maybe he does, because then he would identify with a protected class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why do you believe that 'gay killing Muslim' is a protected class in the United States?
> 
> Is that just what you aspire to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> muslims treat women like dirt and throw gays off of rooftops, l.
Click to expand...


Still projecting again? If you can identify any Muslims throwing gays off of rooftops here in the United States- well by all means turn them into the police. And we can all cheer as they are prosecuted and imprisoned. 

But you can't- because it isn't happening here- but you sure are obsessing over Muslims in a thread that has nothing to do with Muslims.


----------



## Syriusly

Bob Blaylock said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> IA pair of loving parents taking care of a special needs child v. your murder fantasies about pushing gay people off of rooftops?
> 
> I'm glad our country is moving toward the former rather than the latter. There's nothing 'reasonable' about murdering innocent people.
> 
> But you do elegantly demonstrate the madness and hatred that is the source of much of the opposition to same sex couples.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is talking about murdering innocent people. .
Click to expand...


Actually you and Tipsy are talking about murdering innocent people.

Because that is the kind of assholes you are. 

You just consider homosexuals to be fair game.

And are pissed off that the Supreme Court stopped your persecutions.


----------



## Syriusly

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess we will put you in the column of "Applauds the murder of gays" too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder only applies to human beings, not to sick homosexual perverts.
Click to expand...


Murder applies to human beings- all human beings- even sick perverts like you.


----------



## Syriusly

koshergrl said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Political position is to use transgenderism to sexually abuse children.   There is no help for these kids.  This mental disease will just have to work it's way out.
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 is when Trump will address infrastructure. Prisons and mental hospitals.
> m.
Click to expand...


Wow- so 2018 is when Trump will ramp up building prisons and defunding mental hospitals.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Syriusly said:


> Actually you and Tipsy are talking about murdering innocent people.
> 
> Because that is the kind of assholes you are.
> 
> You just consider homosexuals to be fair game.
> 
> And are pissed off that the Supreme Court stopped your persecutions.



  No, we are not talking about murdering innocent people.  We're talking about dangerous, evil, morally-depraved perverts who sexually abuse children.  That you consider such filth to be _“innocent”_ only demonstrates your own moral defectiveness.  You're not much better t5han the sick perverts whom you defend, if you are any better at all.


----------



## Faun

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you and Tipsy are talking about murdering innocent people.
> 
> Because that is the kind of assholes you are.
> 
> You just consider homosexuals to be fair game.
> 
> And are pissed off that the Supreme Court stopped your persecutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we are not talking about murdering innocent people.  We're talking about dangerous, evil, morally-depraved perverts who sexually abuse children.
Click to expand...

Now you want to throw priests off of rooftops??


----------



## toobfreak

Silhouette said:


> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
Click to expand...



*DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, especially when they must go out and "buy" the kid from someone else in the first place to raise.  END the child abuse of forcing little kids into an unhealthy and abnormal "family" situation they neither understand nor agreed to.  LGBTs may have at heart the best intentions, but their very nature as being a pervert excludes them from child-rearing.


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, especially when they must go out and "buy" the kid from someone else in the first place to raise.  END the child abuse of forcing little kids into an unhealthy and abnormal "family" situation they neither understand nor agreed to.  LGBTs may have at heart the best intentions, but their very nature as being a pervert excludes them from child-rearing.
Click to expand...




toobfreak said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, .
Click to expand...


Maybe if all of the heterosexuals with their sexual perversion disorders that lead perverts like yourself to abandon their biological children- there wouldn't be thousands and thousands and thousands of abandoned kids waiting for someone- straight or gay- to step in where perverts like yourself have failed them.


----------



## Syriusly

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you and Tipsy are talking about murdering innocent people.
> 
> Because that is the kind of assholes you are.
> 
> You just consider homosexuals to be fair game.
> 
> And are pissed off that the Supreme Court stopped your persecutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we are not talking about murdering innocent people.  We're talking about dangerous, evil, morally-depraved perverts who sexually abuse children..
Click to expand...


No- you- and your fellow travellor Tipsy just want to murder homosexuals- if you happen to murder a few child abusers along the way....well that would just be a coincidence.


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly is really good at straw men, playing victim, hyperbole & spamming. 

Toobfreak is spot on


----------



## Silhouette

toobfreak said:


> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like *all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, especially when they must go out and "buy" the kid from someone else in the first place to rais*e.  END the child abuse of forcing little kids into an unhealthy and abnormal "family" situation they neither understand nor agreed to.  LGBTs may have at heart the best intentions, but their very nature as being a pervert excludes them from child-rearing.



There's a thread addressing that problem which I consider to be a form of child trafficking:  CA's "Babies For Sale!" Are Private Surrogacy Contracts The Same As Child-Trafficking?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Syriusly said:


> No- you- and your fellow travellor [sic] Tipsy just want to murder homosexuals- if you happen to murder a few child abusers along the way....well that would just be a coincidence.



  Murder only applies to human beings, not to degenerate homosexual perverts who seek to impose their perverted filth on children.


----------



## Silhouette

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No- you- and your fellow travellor [sic] Tipsy just want to murder homosexuals- if you happen to murder a few child abusers along the way....well that would just be a coincidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder only applies to human beings, not to degenerate homosexual perverts who seek to impose their perverted filth on children.
Click to expand...

Those types of comments, Bob, makes fuel for the LGBT fire to continue to ram through this type of perversion into law.


----------



## Faun

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No- you- and your fellow travellor [sic] Tipsy just want to murder homosexuals- if you happen to murder a few child abusers along the way....well that would just be a coincidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder only applies to human beings, not to degenerate homosexual perverts who seek to impose their perverted filth on children.
Click to expand...

I sense Obergefell v. Hodges was especially painful for you.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No- you- and your fellow travellor [sic] Tipsy just want to murder homosexuals- if you happen to murder a few child abusers along the way....well that would just be a coincidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder only applies to human beings, not to degenerate homosexual perverts who seek to impose their perverted filth on children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those types of comments, Bob, makes fuel for the LGBT fire to continue to ram through this type of perversion into law.
Click to expand...


They are hardly unique in this thread, Sil. Your 'allies' want gays murdered en masse. That kind of hatred and madness permeates this thread.


----------



## Skylar

Faun said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No- you- and your fellow travellor [sic] Tipsy just want to murder homosexuals- if you happen to murder a few child abusers along the way....well that would just be a coincidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder only applies to human beings, not to degenerate homosexual perverts who seek to impose their perverted filth on children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sense Obergefell v. Hodges was especially painful for you.
Click to expand...


Oh, it was fun to watch the cognitive dissonance just make her head spin. As she'd been giving us elaborate pseudo-legal rants for months on how Obergefell was going to overturn same sex marriage.

She was spectacularly wrong on literally every point. I think it took 3 days before she'd degenerated into raving fantasies about how Kennedy was gay and was being blackmailed by the 'LGBT cult'. 

You're generally not dealing with the intellectual giants in the anti-same sex marriage crowd.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> I sense Obergefell v. Hodges was especially painful for you.


It also appears to have been especially painful for the boy in the OP....


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sense Obergefell v. Hodges was especially painful for you.
> 
> 
> 
> It also appears to have been especially painful for the boy in the OP....
Click to expand...

Sadly, your dementia worsens. How do you imagine Obergefell affects Tammy?


----------



## Silhouette

^^ Online recording his promotion of child abuse.  I'd advise against that.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sense Obergefell v. Hodges was especially painful for you.
> 
> 
> 
> It also appears to have been especially painful for the boy in the OP....
Click to expand...


I don't recall any portion of the article you cited mentioning the child being reduced to conspiracy batshit about Kennedy being gay and being 'blackmailed' by the 'LGBT cult'.

That would be you. You ignore the law. You replace it with your imagination. And then you make up elaborate conspiracy fantasies when the courts follow the actual law and not your imagination.

Get used to that pattern.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> ^^ Online recording his promotion of child abuse.  I'd advise against that.



Your legal advice is based on your imagination. And is thus legally meaningless.

Sorry Sil....but failing to report non-existent child abuse isn't a crime. Its merely a fantasy of your creation.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Skylar said:


> They are hardly unique in this thread, Sil. Your 'allies' want gays murdered en masse. That kind of hatred and madness permeates this thread.



  Someone who defends the imposition of homosexual perversion on innocent children is in no position to accuse anyone else of hatred or madness.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly is really good at straw men, playing victim, hyperbole & spamming.n



LOL coming from the Spamhouette that is pretty ironic. 

I at least know how to use the reply button.


----------



## Syriusly

Bob Blaylock said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are hardly unique in this thread, Sil. Your 'allies' want gays murdered en masse. That kind of hatred and madness permeates this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the imposition of homosexual perversion on innocent children is in no position to accuse anyone else of hatred or madness.
Click to expand...


Someone like you who advocates the murder of Americans is in no position to do anything but run and hide in shame.


----------



## Syriusly

Skylar said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No- you- and your fellow travellor [sic] Tipsy just want to murder homosexuals- if you happen to murder a few child abusers along the way....well that would just be a coincidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder only applies to human beings, not to degenerate homosexual perverts who seek to impose their perverted filth on children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sense Obergefell v. Hodges was especially painful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it was fun to watch the cognitive dissonance just make her head spin. As she'd been giving us elaborate pseudo-legal rants for months on how Obergefell was going to overturn same sex marriage.
> 
> She was spectacularly wrong on literally every point. I think it took 3 days before she'd degenerated into raving fantasies about how Kennedy was gay and was being blackmailed by the 'LGBT cult'.
> 
> You're generally not dealing with the intellectual giants in the anti-same sex marriage crowd.
Click to expand...


Remember also how she decided that the Pope was being blackmailed by the "Gays' and that is why he resigned. 

The delusion is strong with that one.


----------



## Skylar

Bob Blaylock said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are hardly unique in this thread, Sil. Your 'allies' want gays murdered en masse. That kind of hatred and madness permeates this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the imposition of homosexual perversion on innocent children is in no position to accuse anyone else of hatred or madness.
Click to expand...


The only one demanding mass murder of innocent people....is you. Your madness is a wasteland. And its dying with you. 

The younger generation doesn't share your irrational hatred or your murder fantasies. Remember that as age takes you: your hatred dies with you.


----------



## Skylar

Syriusly said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No- you- and your fellow travellor [sic] Tipsy just want to murder homosexuals- if you happen to murder a few child abusers along the way....well that would just be a coincidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder only applies to human beings, not to degenerate homosexual perverts who seek to impose their perverted filth on children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sense Obergefell v. Hodges was especially painful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it was fun to watch the cognitive dissonance just make her head spin. As she'd been giving us elaborate pseudo-legal rants for months on how Obergefell was going to overturn same sex marriage.
> 
> She was spectacularly wrong on literally every point. I think it took 3 days before she'd degenerated into raving fantasies about how Kennedy was gay and was being blackmailed by the 'LGBT cult'.
> 
> You're generally not dealing with the intellectual giants in the anti-same sex marriage crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember also how she decided that the Pope was being blackmailed by the "Gays' and that is why he resigned.
> 
> The delusion is strong with that one.
Click to expand...


Or that 'Gallup had been infiltrated by the gays'. 

Batshit is as batshit does.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> ^^ Online recording his promotion of child abuse.  I'd advise against that.


Are you talking to moi?

If you think I promoted child abuse,!it’s your duty to report me to the DoJ, otherwise you’re a child abuser according to your own definition.

While I wait for that, why not answer the question...?

How does Obergefell affect Tammy?


----------



## Silhouette

Faun, Syriusly & Skylar all on record for promoting child abuse.  Again, I'd advise against that.


----------



## Silhouette

Bob Blaylock said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are hardly unique in this thread, Sil. Your 'allies' want gays murdered en masse. That kind of hatred and madness permeates this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the imposition of homosexual perversion on innocent children is in no position to accuse anyone else of hatred or madness.
Click to expand...


Yes, advocating for child abuse isn't only manifest insanity, but it also is a criminal offense.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are hardly unique in this thread, Sil. Your 'allies' want gays murdered en masse. That kind of hatred and madness permeates this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the imposition of homosexual perversion on innocent children is in no position to accuse anyone else of hatred or madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, advocating for child abuse isn't only manifest insanity, but it also is a criminal offense.
Click to expand...


Save of course that there is no child abuse. You've imagined it.

Again, Sil....you're offering your imagination as 'criminal offenses'. And failing to report non-existent child abuse isn't a crime. 

You simply don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Silhouette

^^ On record advocating obvious child abuse... !


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> ^^ On record advocating obvious child abuse... !



Again, Sil.....your imagination isn't child abuse. It isn't a criminal offense. Your imagination isn't any of the pseudo-legal gibberish you pretend. 

Its merely your imagination. Which is why these loving parents raised their child. And there was nothing you could do about it.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Faun, Syriusly & Skylar all on record for promoting child abuse.  Again, I'd advise against that.



I would advise against breaking USMB rules with your posting.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> ^^ On record advocating obvious child abuse... !



On record breaking USMB posting policies.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun, Syriusly & Skylar all on record for promoting child abuse.  Again, I'd advise against that.


Why are you so terrified to answer such a simple question? You made the claim that Tammy is affected by Obergefell.

How is that?


----------



## Pop23

Syriusly said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, especially when they must go out and "buy" the kid from someone else in the first place to raise.  END the child abuse of forcing little kids into an unhealthy and abnormal "family" situation they neither understand nor agreed to.  LGBTs may have at heart the best intentions, but their very nature as being a pervert excludes them from child-rearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if all of the heterosexuals with their sexual perversion disorders that lead perverts like yourself to abandon their biological children- there wouldn't be thousands and thousands and thousands of abandoned kids waiting for someone- straight or gay- to step in where perverts like yourself have failed them.
Click to expand...


Maybe, just hand the kids over to lesbo’s to have their dicks cut off?

Hey, if you can keep deflecting on the subject, so can we all.


----------



## koshergrl

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are hardly unique in this thread, Sil. Your 'allies' want gays murdered en masse. That kind of hatred and madness permeates this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the imposition of homosexual perversion on innocent children is in no position to accuse anyone else of hatred or madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, advocating for child abuse isn't only manifest insanity, but it also is a criminal offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save of course that there is no child abuse. You've imagined it.
> 
> Again, Sil....you're offering your imagination as 'criminal offenses'. And failing to report non-existent child abuse isn't a crime.
> 
> You simply don't know what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


Doping your male child to make him a female before he has hit puberty is child abuse. 

Anybody who denies it is ok with child abuse.


----------



## Faun

Pop23 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, especially when they must go out and "buy" the kid from someone else in the first place to raise.  END the child abuse of forcing little kids into an unhealthy and abnormal "family" situation they neither understand nor agreed to.  LGBTs may have at heart the best intentions, but their very nature as being a pervert excludes them from child-rearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if all of the heterosexuals with their sexual perversion disorders that lead perverts like yourself to abandon their biological children- there wouldn't be thousands and thousands and thousands of abandoned kids waiting for someone- straight or gay- to step in where perverts like yourself have failed them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, just hand the kids over to lesbo’s to have their dicks cut off?
> 
> Hey, if you can keep deflecting on the subject, so can we all.
Click to expand...

So you’re problem is with lesbians? You’re ok then with this same situation with straight parents?


----------



## Skylar

koshergrl said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are hardly unique in this thread, Sil. Your 'allies' want gays murdered en masse. That kind of hatred and madness permeates this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the imposition of homosexual perversion on innocent children is in no position to accuse anyone else of hatred or madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, advocating for child abuse isn't only manifest insanity, but it also is a criminal offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save of course that there is no child abuse. You've imagined it.
> 
> Again, Sil....you're offering your imagination as 'criminal offenses'. And failing to report non-existent child abuse isn't a crime.
> 
> You simply don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doping your male child to make him a female before he has hit puberty is child abuse.
Click to expand...


Hormone treatments isn't 'doping a child'. You don't know what you're talking about.

And if you think its child abuse, why haven't you called the police?

Simple: even you know you're full of shit.



> Anybody who denies it is ok with child abuse.



Says the gal that hasn't called 'child abuse' into the police.

If even you are going to ignore your horseshit, surely you'll understand why we do the same.


----------



## Faun

koshergrl said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are hardly unique in this thread, Sil. Your 'allies' want gays murdered en masse. That kind of hatred and madness permeates this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the imposition of homosexual perversion on innocent children is in no position to accuse anyone else of hatred or madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, advocating for child abuse isn't only manifest insanity, but it also is a criminal offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save of course that there is no child abuse. You've imagined it.
> 
> Again, Sil....you're offering your imagination as 'criminal offenses'. And failing to report non-existent child abuse isn't a crime.
> 
> You simply don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doping your male child to make him a female before he has hit puberty is child abuse.
> 
> Anybody who denies it is ok with child abuse.
Click to expand...

Doing nothing but praying it isn’t happening until such a child commits suicide is worse.


----------



## Syriusly

koshergrl said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are hardly unique in this thread, Sil. Your 'allies' want gays murdered en masse. That kind of hatred and madness permeates this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the imposition of homosexual perversion on innocent children is in no position to accuse anyone else of hatred or madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, advocating for child abuse isn't only manifest insanity, but it also is a criminal offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save of course that there is no child abuse. You've imagined it.
> 
> Again, Sil....you're offering your imagination as 'criminal offenses'. And failing to report non-existent child abuse isn't a crime.
> 
> You simply don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doping your male child to make him a female before he has hit puberty is child abuse.
> 
> Anybody who denies it is ok with child abuse.
Click to expand...


Anyone who knows of criminal child abuse but doesn't report the abuse to the police  is a criminal and is okay with child abuse.


----------



## Syriusly

Pop23 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, especially when they must go out and "buy" the kid from someone else in the first place to raise.  END the child abuse of forcing little kids into an unhealthy and abnormal "family" situation they neither understand nor agreed to.  LGBTs may have at heart the best intentions, but their very nature as being a pervert excludes them from child-rearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if all of the heterosexuals with their sexual perversion disorders that lead perverts like yourself to abandon their biological children- there wouldn't be thousands and thousands and thousands of abandoned kids waiting for someone- straight or gay- to step in where perverts like yourself have failed them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, just hand the kids over to lesbo’s to have their dicks cut off?
> 
> Hey, if you can keep deflecting on the subject, so can we all.
Click to expand...



What child has had his dick cut off? 

Hey, if you want to keep deflecting on the subject, so can I.


----------



## Pop23

Faun said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, especially when they must go out and "buy" the kid from someone else in the first place to raise.  END the child abuse of forcing little kids into an unhealthy and abnormal "family" situation they neither understand nor agreed to.  LGBTs may have at heart the best intentions, but their very nature as being a pervert excludes them from child-rearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if all of the heterosexuals with their sexual perversion disorders that lead perverts like yourself to abandon their biological children- there wouldn't be thousands and thousands and thousands of abandoned kids waiting for someone- straight or gay- to step in where perverts like yourself have failed them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, just hand the kids over to lesbo’s to have their dicks cut off?
> 
> Hey, if you can keep deflecting on the subject, so can we all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re problem is with lesbians? You’re ok then with this same situation with straight parents?
Click to expand...


I would have the same problem regardless. 

Is there a point?


----------



## Pop23

Syriusly said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are hardly unique in this thread, Sil. Your 'allies' want gays murdered en masse. That kind of hatred and madness permeates this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the imposition of homosexual perversion on innocent children is in no position to accuse anyone else of hatred or madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, advocating for child abuse isn't only manifest insanity, but it also is a criminal offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save of course that there is no child abuse. You've imagined it.
> 
> Again, Sil....you're offering your imagination as 'criminal offenses'. And failing to report non-existent child abuse isn't a crime.
> 
> You simply don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doping your male child to make him a female before he has hit puberty is child abuse.
> 
> Anybody who denies it is ok with child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who knows of criminal child abuse but doesn't report the abuse to the police  is a criminal and is okay with child abuse.
Click to expand...


Not if it was first reported in the paper. It’s called notice. 

And there is a string of responsibility. The reader is not a part of that string.


----------



## Pop23

Syriusly said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, especially when they must go out and "buy" the kid from someone else in the first place to raise.  END the child abuse of forcing little kids into an unhealthy and abnormal "family" situation they neither understand nor agreed to.  LGBTs may have at heart the best intentions, but their very nature as being a pervert excludes them from child-rearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if all of the heterosexuals with their sexual perversion disorders that lead perverts like yourself to abandon their biological children- there wouldn't be thousands and thousands and thousands of abandoned kids waiting for someone- straight or gay- to step in where perverts like yourself have failed them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, just hand the kids over to lesbo’s to have their dicks cut off?
> 
> Hey, if you can keep deflecting on the subject, so can we all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What child has had his dick cut off?
> 
> Hey, if you want to keep deflecting on the subject, so can I.
Click to expand...


Then he remains a MALE and there is no need for the hormone treatment. 

Unnecessarily medicating a child is, by definition, child abuse. 

Thanks. 

/thread.


----------



## Syriusly

Pop23 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the imposition of homosexual perversion on innocent children is in no position to accuse anyone else of hatred or madness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, advocating for child abuse isn't only manifest insanity, but it also is a criminal offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save of course that there is no child abuse. You've imagined it.
> 
> Again, Sil....you're offering your imagination as 'criminal offenses'. And failing to report non-existent child abuse isn't a crime.
> 
> You simply don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doping your male child to make him a female before he has hit puberty is child abuse.
> 
> Anybody who denies it is ok with child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who knows of criminal child abuse but doesn't report the abuse to the police  is a criminal and is okay with child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if it was first reported in the paper. It’s called notice.
> 
> And there is a string of responsibility. The reader is not a part of that string.
Click to expand...


Ah so have you reported this "child abuse" to police? 

Are you too scared to? Too lazy to? 

Or just calling it child abuse because you don't agree with it?


----------



## Syriusly

Pop23 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, especially when they must go out and "buy" the kid from someone else in the first place to raise.  END the child abuse of forcing little kids into an unhealthy and abnormal "family" situation they neither understand nor agreed to.  LGBTs may have at heart the best intentions, but their very nature as being a pervert excludes them from child-rearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if all of the heterosexuals with their sexual perversion disorders that lead perverts like yourself to abandon their biological children- there wouldn't be thousands and thousands and thousands of abandoned kids waiting for someone- straight or gay- to step in where perverts like yourself have failed them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, just hand the kids over to lesbo’s to have their dicks cut off?
> 
> Hey, if you can keep deflecting on the subject, so can we all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What child has had his dick cut off?
> 
> Hey, if you want to keep deflecting on the subject, so can I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then he remains a MALE and there is no need for the hormone treatment.
> 
> Unnecessarily medicating a child is, by definition, child abuse.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> /thread.
Click to expand...


What kid having his dick cut off were you referring to?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Syriusly said:


> Someone like you who advocates the murder of Americans is in no position to do anything but run and hide in shame.



  Again, murder only applies to human beings, not to homosexual perverts who insist on imposing their perverted filth on chidlren.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Skylar said:


> The only one demanding mass murder of innocent people....is you.



  I'm not talking about murdering innocent people.  I'm talking about morally-degenerate homosexual perverts who abuse children.

  And looks whose side it is that you are taking.  You are no better than they.


----------



## Syriusly

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone like you who advocates the murder of Americans is in no position to do anything but run and hide in shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, murder only applies to human beings,
Click to expand...


Perverts like you don't even believe homosexuals are human beings and so therefore its okay if they are murderered.


----------



## Syriusly

Bob Blaylock said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only one demanding mass murder of innocent people....is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about murdering innocent people.  I'm talking about morally-degenerate homosexual perverts who abuse children..
Click to expand...


You have been talking about murdering homosexuals- for being homosexuals. 

Doesn't get any more morally degenerate than that.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Skylar said:


> Batshit is as batshit does.



  You openly take the side of sick, morally-degenerate sexual perverts who force their pervrted filth on chidlren.  You cannot really get much more batshit than that.


----------



## Faun

Pop23 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, especially when they must go out and "buy" the kid from someone else in the first place to raise.  END the child abuse of forcing little kids into an unhealthy and abnormal "family" situation they neither understand nor agreed to.  LGBTs may have at heart the best intentions, but their very nature as being a pervert excludes them from child-rearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if all of the heterosexuals with their sexual perversion disorders that lead perverts like yourself to abandon their biological children- there wouldn't be thousands and thousands and thousands of abandoned kids waiting for someone- straight or gay- to step in where perverts like yourself have failed them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, just hand the kids over to lesbo’s to have their dicks cut off?
> 
> Hey, if you can keep deflecting on the subject, so can we all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re problem is with lesbians? You’re ok then with this same situation with straight parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have the same problem regardless.
> 
> Is there a point?
Click to expand...

Yeah, if it has nothing to do with the sexuality of the parents, why say, _“maybe, just hand the kids over to lesbo’s...”_?

And I happen to know a family who faced such a predicament and approached it with a similar philosophy. The girl has adjusted remarkably well and you’d never know she was born a male. It probably saved her life given roughly half the kids who struggle with gender identify end up killing themselves.


----------



## Syriusly

Faun said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, especially when they must go out and "buy" the kid from someone else in the first place to raise.  END the child abuse of forcing little kids into an unhealthy and abnormal "family" situation they neither understand nor agreed to.  LGBTs may have at heart the best intentions, but their very nature as being a pervert excludes them from child-rearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> *DITCH THE DYKES.  QUEERS, GAYS, LESBIANS* and the like all have a sexual perversion disorder and have no place in raising little children, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if all of the heterosexuals with their sexual perversion disorders that lead perverts like yourself to abandon their biological children- there wouldn't be thousands and thousands and thousands of abandoned kids waiting for someone- straight or gay- to step in where perverts like yourself have failed them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, just hand the kids over to lesbo’s to have their dicks cut off?
> 
> Hey, if you can keep deflecting on the subject, so can we all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re problem is with lesbians? You’re ok then with this same situation with straight parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have the same problem regardless.
> 
> Is there a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, if it has nothing to do with the sexuality of the parents, why say, _“maybe, just hand the kids over to lesbo’s...”_?
> 
> And I happen to know a family who faced such a predicament and approached it with a similar philosophy. The girl has adjusted remarkably well and you’d never know she was born a male. It probably saved her life given roughly half the kids who struggle with gender identify end up killing themselves.
Click to expand...


Do any of us really doubt that these bigots would rather a child commit suicide- than be allowed to have the treatment his/her parents and doctors recommend? I don't. 

There are lots of articles about trans-kids and the struggle their parents go through trying to determine the proper course of action. The ONLY reason Silhouette singled out this kid and these parents is because the parents are openly lesbian. 

I have posted similar articles in the past about other families- not identified as gay- and their struggle to help their kids- but Silhouette never reposts those articles- it is always this one. And this one only. To blame the gays. And only the gays.


----------



## Faun

Syriusly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if all of the heterosexuals with their sexual perversion disorders that lead perverts like yourself to abandon their biological children- there wouldn't be thousands and thousands and thousands of abandoned kids waiting for someone- straight or gay- to step in where perverts like yourself have failed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, just hand the kids over to lesbo’s to have their dicks cut off?
> 
> Hey, if you can keep deflecting on the subject, so can we all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re problem is with lesbians? You’re ok then with this same situation with straight parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have the same problem regardless.
> 
> Is there a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, if it has nothing to do with the sexuality of the parents, why say, _“maybe, just hand the kids over to lesbo’s...”_?
> 
> And I happen to know a family who faced such a predicament and approached it with a similar philosophy. The girl has adjusted remarkably well and you’d never know she was born a male. It probably saved her life given roughly half the kids who struggle with gender identify end up killing themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do any of us really doubt that these bigots would rather a child commit suicide- than be allowed to have the treatment his/her parents and doctors recommend? I don't.
> 
> There are lots of articles about trans-kids and the struggle their parents go through trying to determine the proper course of action. The ONLY reason Silhouette singled out this kid and these parents is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> I have posted similar articles in the past about other families- not identified as gay- and their struggle to help their kids- but Silhouette never reposts those articles- it is always this one. And this one only. To blame the gays. And only the gays.
Click to expand...

Of course they would rather these kids commit suicide. Saves them the trouble of throwing them off of rooftops. Ironically, they’re too disturbed themselves to recognize they’re the ones who are mentally unstable.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> And I happen to know a family who faced such a predicament and approached it with a similar philosophy. The girl has adjusted remarkably well and you’d never know she was born a male. It probably saved her life given roughly half the kids who struggle with gender identify end up killing themselves.



  The suicide rate is no less among post-op trannies as among those who have not undergone such surgical mutilation.

  The surgery, hormone treatments, and other medical frankensteinery do nothing to address the underlying psychiatric issue.  As a matter of hard, biological fact, it is not possible to make a boy into a girl, or a girl into a boy.  Anyone who thinks otherwise is mentally-defective.  That includes you, thinking that the mutilated boy that you describe is, or can ever be, in any way, a girl.

  Start with a boy who thinks he's a girl, give him all of those treatments, and what do you have?  Not a girl, but a now-mutilated and damaged boy, who thinks he's a girl.  The same issue is still there, untreated.

  There is no benefit, to individuals nor to society, and great harm, in playing along with this madness.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Syriusly said:


> Do any of us really doubt that these bigots would rather a child commit suicide- than be allowed to have the treatment his/her parents and doctors recommend? I don't.



  There is no evidence that these treatments do any good at all, and plenty that they only do further harm.  Anyone who thinks that it is a valid or useful treatment for a delusional mental illness to mutilate the patient in a futile attempt to make that patient's body conform more closely to his delusions is almost as mad as the patient who is to be so treated.

  If a patient was going to commit suicide if he didn't receive that treatment, then he is no less likely to commit suicide after receiving it.  It is a cruel hoax to advocate such a useless and destructive treatment for one who is mentally ill, and pointless to try to compel the rest of society to treat that patient's insane delusions as if they are reality.


----------



## Syriusly

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of us really doubt that these bigots would rather a child commit suicide- than be allowed to have the treatment his/her parents and doctors recommend? I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that these treatments do any good at all, and plenty that they only do further harm. .
Click to expand...


So where is that evidence?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> Of course they would rather these kids commit suicide. Saves them the trouble of throwing them off of rooftops. Ironically, they’re too disturbed themselves to recognize they’re the ones who are mentally unstable.



  The irony, of course, is lost on you kind.

  Biology is what it is.

  A boy is not, and never will be a girl.

  A girl is not, and never will be, a boy.

  That is hard science.  You cannot change it.

  You try to deny it, while accusing those who accept and acknowledge it of being _“mentally unstable”_.  And in so doing, you demonstrate, by example, what mental instability really is.


----------



## Skylar

Bob Blaylock said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Batshit is as batshit does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You openly take the side of sick, morally-degenerate sexual perverts who force their pervrted filth on chidlren.  You cannot really get much more batshit than that.
Click to expand...


I openly side with loving parents taking care of a special needs child. You side with murderers like ISIS who impose your murder fantasies.

I'm quite comfortable with my side.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Skylar said:


> I openly side with loving parents taking care of a special needs child. You side with murderers like ISIS who impose your murder fantasies.
> 
> I'm quite comfortable with my side.



  A pair of sick, dangerous perverts,l who have brainwashed a boy into thinking he's supposed to be a girl, and are drugging him to stunt his normal development, guaranteeing that he has no chance at all of having a normal, happy adult life.

  That you are comfortable with that tells us all that we need to know about you.

  I admit that what I advocate is extreme, but sometimes, extreme evil—such as that with which you side—calls for extreme remedies.  Even Jesus said that it would be better for those types to be cast into the ocean with millstones around their necks.


----------



## justinacolmena

Skylar said:


> I openly side with loving parents taking care of a special needs child.



Something is a wee bit off with this "special needs child" concept. There is a 100% peanut-free extended day-care zone next door, because the children have a legal allergy to the aforementioned peanuts, and such privileged children cannot be seen eating such common food as a peanut-butter-and-jelly sandwich in front of other children.



Bob Blaylock said:


> I admit that what I advocate is extreme,



There's a pot and a kettle.


----------



## Syriusly

Bob Blaylock said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I openly side with loving parents taking care of a special needs child. You side with murderers like ISIS who impose your murder fantasies.
> 
> I'm quite comfortable with my side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit that what I advocate is extreme, but sometimes, extreme evil.
Click to expand...


Yep- what you advocate is extreme evil.


----------



## Faun

Bob Blaylock said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I happen to know a family who faced such a predicament and approached it with a similar philosophy. The girl has adjusted remarkably well and you’d never know she was born a male. It probably saved her life given roughly half the kids who struggle with gender identify end up killing themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suicide rate is no less among post-op trannies as among those who have not undergone such surgical mutilation.
> 
> The surgery, hormone treatments, and other medical frankensteinery do nothing to address the underlying psychiatric issue.  As a matter of hard, biological fact, it is not possible to make a boy into a girl, or a girl into a boy.  Anyone who thinks otherwise is mentally-defective.  That includes you, thinking that the mutilated boy that you describe is, or can ever be, in any way, a girl.
> 
> Start with a boy who thinks he's a girl, give him all of those treatments, and what do you have?  Not a girl, but a now-mutilated and damaged boy, who thinks he's a girl.  The same issue is still there, untreated.
> 
> There is no benefit, to individuals nor to society, and great harm, in playing along with this madness.
Click to expand...

Now you’re just making shit up. Treating such children with hormone blockers and raising them completely as the gender they believe they are is a fairly recent approach and too early for any study to determine suicide rates among them.


----------



## justinacolmena

Faun said:


> Now you’re just making shit up. Treating such children with hormone blockers and raising them completely as the gender they believe they are is a fairly recent approach and too early for any study to determine suicide rates among them.



A child's _Core Gender Identity_ must correspond with the child's expression and others' perception of the child's gender in order for the child to be happy.


----------



## Silhouette

A child must be taught what reality is. Not drugged & mutilated so his deviant sex perv lesbian "parents" can have the little girl they've always ..you know...wanted...


----------



## Skylar

justinacolmena said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I openly side with loving parents taking care of a special needs child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is a wee bit off with this "special needs child" concept. There is a 100% peanut-free extended day-care zone next door, because the children have a legal allergy to the aforementioned peanuts, and such privileged children cannot be seen eating such common food as a peanut-butter-and-jelly sandwich in front of other children.
Click to expand...


This is a child that couldn't speak a word until age 3. 

We're a bit past peanut allergies.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> A child must be taught what reality is. Not drugged & mutilated so his deviant sex perv lesbian "parents" can have the little girl they've always ..you know...wanted...



The child, parents and medial professionals are a much better judge of that situation than you are after reading a single article 4 year ago.

Remember, SIl.....you only pretend to have the slightest clue what you're talking about. You don't. You've never met anyone involved. You simply don't know what  you're talking about.

And this child's parents are those raising her, feeding her and taking care of her. None of which you're doing. Again, you've read an article. That's your 'contribution'. These parents have raised this special needs child for approaching 2 decades.

They're her parents. You're nobody.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> A child must be taught what reality is. Not drugged & mutilated so his deviant sex perv lesbian "parents" can have the little girl they've always ..you know...wanted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The child, parents and medial professionals are a much better judge of that situation than you are* after reading a single article 4 year ago.
Click to expand...


No, no they're not.  If you told me the boy was having his arms broken by his mothers to complete "his" ideals that he is a bird and wants wings, I would turn them in for child abuse.  Drugging him to chop his dick off falls into precisely the same "on the face" evident child abuse. 

Again, if I were you, I wouldn't be on record posting in promotion of that on the internet...

Children don't determine reality and then tell adults to mutilate them to conform with their fantasies.   Adults counsel children to conform with reality on its, not their terms.  Doctors, parents, judges, law enforcement.....not one single one of those categories are immune from prosecution for child abuse.  EVIDENT child abuse.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> A child must be taught what reality is. Not drugged & mutilated so his deviant sex perv lesbian "parents" can have the little girl they've always ..you know...wanted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The child, parents and medial professionals are a much better judge of that situation than you are* after reading a single article 4 year ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no they're not.  If you told me the boy was having his arms broken by his mothers to complete "his" ideals that he is a bird and wants wings, I would turn them in for child abuse.  Drugging him to chop his dick off falls into precisely the same "on the face" evident child abuse.
> 
> Again, if I were you, I wouldn't be on record posting in promotion of that on the internet...
> 
> Children don't determine reality and then tell adults to mutilate them to conform with their fantasies.   Adults counsel children to conform with reality on its, not their terms.  Doctors, parents, judges, law enforcement.....not one single one of those categories are immune from prosecution for child abuse.  EVIDENT child abuse.
Click to expand...

Huh? You would turn them in for breaking her arms?

This story is going on 7 years old and you never turned them in. You claim have done so now but you appear to be lying in order to save face after posters shamed you for not standing up for your convictions.


----------



## Silhouette

They have in fact been turned in.  And wow do you like to pull words out of context.  You're a dishonest serial-troll who posts to promote child abuse, while saying that others trying to prevent this blatant child abuse are "child abusers". 

I'll go one step further: you're insane.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> They have in fact been turned in.  And wow do you like to pull words out of context.  You're a dishonest serial-troll who posts to promote child abuse, while saying that others trying to prevent this blatant child abuse are "child abusers".
> 
> I'll go one step further: you're insane.


So you let them skate for years without doing anything until Tammy practically  became an adult? Is that the story you’re sticking with?


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> They have in fact been turned in.  And wow do you like to pull words out of context.  You're a dishonest serial-troll who posts to promote child abuse, while saying that others trying to prevent this blatant child abuse are "child abusers".
> 
> I'll go one step further: you're insane.





Faun said:


> So you let them skate for years without doing anything until Tammy practically  became an adult? Is that the story you’re sticking with?


No, I had to wait until sanity returned to power and got its feet under it.  Under Obama, any criticism of this type of child abuse would've resulted in punishment for the person reporting it.  We have him to thank for this and the atrocity of letting deranged males use women/girl's bathrooms, locker rooms and showers.  A culture of pedophilia and deviant sex acts ultimately reaching children isn't very tolerant of dissenters.

It's a new day now.  It's done.  They're turned in to the DOJ.  Tommy may not be saved from his lesbian perp "parents" but other Tommys may be saved in the future by a radical change in policies towards lax treatment of evident child abuse from the cult of LGBT.

Once again you're on record promoting mutilation and drugging of children in your deviant sex cult dogmatic mindset.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have in fact been turned in.  And wow do you like to pull words out of context.  You're a dishonest serial-troll who posts to promote child abuse, while saying that others trying to prevent this blatant child abuse are "child abusers".
> 
> I'll go one step further: you're insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you let them skate for years without doing anything until Tammy practically  became an adult? Is that the story you’re sticking with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I had to wait until sanity returned to power and got its feet under it.  Under Obama, any criticism of this type of child abuse would've resulted in punishment for the person reporting it.  We have him to thank for this and the atrocity of letting deranged males use women/girl's bathrooms, locker rooms and showers.  A culture of pedophilia and deviant sex acts ultimately reaching children isn't very tolerant of dissenters.
> 
> It's a new day now.  It's done.  They're turned in to the DOJ.  Tommy may not be saved from his lesbian perp "parents" but other Tommys may be saved in the future by a radical change in policies towards lax treatment of evident child abuse.
Click to expand...

You’re lying again. If that were true, you would have reported them back in January.


----------



## Silhouette

So maybe I'm lying.  The point is that the women are reported to the DOJ and I have you to thank for spurring me on to do that.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> So maybe I'm lying.  The point is that the women are reported to the DOJ and I have you to thank for spurring me on to do that.


Except they’re not reported. Not by you, anyway, since you’re lying about that too. And even in your lies, your story is that you waited years and years until Tammy approached adulthood to take any formal action.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> A child must be taught what reality is. Not drugged & mutilated so his deviant sex perv lesbian "parents" can have the little girl they've always ..you know...wanted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The child, parents and medial professionals are a much better judge of that situation than you are after reading a single article 4 year ago.
> 
> Remember, SIl.....you only pretend to have the slightest clue what you're talking about. You don't. You've never met anyone involved. You simply don't know what  you're talking about.
> 
> And this child's parents are those raising *her*, feeding *her* and taking care of *her*. None of which you're doing. Again, you've read an article. That's your 'contribution'. These parents have raised this special needs child for approaching 2 decades.
> 
> They're *her* parents. You're nobody.
Click to expand...


  That you insist on using female pronouns to refer to someone who undeniably is and will always be male, only demonstrates how disconnected you are from reality.


----------



## Silhouette

In the 1980s when the LGBT cult took over the APA, few alarm bells were rung.  Now we see the end product of letting the lunatics run the asylum:  institutionalized child abuse.


----------



## Skylar

Bob Blaylock said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> A child must be taught what reality is. Not drugged & mutilated so his deviant sex perv lesbian "parents" can have the little girl they've always ..you know...wanted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The child, parents and medial professionals are a much better judge of that situation than you are after reading a single article 4 year ago.
> 
> Remember, SIl.....you only pretend to have the slightest clue what you're talking about. You don't. You've never met anyone involved. You simply don't know what  you're talking about.
> 
> And this child's parents are those raising *her*, feeding *her* and taking care of *her*. None of which you're doing. Again, you've read an article. That's your 'contribution'. These parents have raised this special needs child for approaching 2 decades.
> 
> They're *her* parents. You're nobody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you insist on using female pronouns to refer to someone who undeniably is and will always be male, only demonstrates how disconnected you are from reality.
Click to expand...


Says the hapless soul that is overwhelmed with murder fantasies of killing gay people. Your moral compass is a wasteland of madness. Rendering any assessment of 'insult' mere useless insanity.

Diasagree with gay folks, fine. Actrively call for their mass executions and murder? That's evil. 

Compare that with loving parents of a special needs child who have cared for her for nearly 2 decades. I'll side with the loving parents over the insane murder fantasy junkie every time. As would any rational, moral person.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> In the 1980s when the LGBT cult took over the APA, few alarm bells were rung.  Now we see the end product of letting the lunatics run the asylum:  institutionalized child abuse.



Two loving parents caring for a special needs child isn't 'abuse'. As you're well aware. As demonstrated by the fact that you learned of this case in 2013......and didn't call the police. You knew your hysteric drivel of 'child abuse' was meaningless exaggeration and nonsense. 

And treated those claims with the seriousness they deserved: None at all.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> So maybe I'm lying.  The point is that the women are reported to the DOJ and I have you to thank for spurring me on to do that.



The point is that they've broken no law as raising a special needs child isn't a crime. And the DOJ nor any law enforcement agency has done anything to them or will unless they actually violate the law.

Remember, Sil.......the DOJ enforces the *actual* law. _Not your imagination. _This is the singular point upon which all of your pseudo-legal gibberish is eventually impaled. As your imagination is not a legal standard.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> A child must be taught what reality is. Not drugged & mutilated so his deviant sex perv lesbian "parents" can have the little girl they've always ..you know...wanted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The child, parents and medial professionals are a much better judge of that situation than you are* after reading a single article 4 year ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no they're not.
Click to expand...


Says you pretending that you know what you're talking about. You've never met anyone involved. They've raised this child since she was a baby. You've never so much as talked to her. They care for her every day. You've never spoken to her medical and mental health professionals. Her medical and medical health professionals meet with her regularly and have been caring for her for years. 

At every stage, they have years of direct experience. And you know nothing. 

Yet as you always do, you pretend that your imagination trumps direct experience, the law, psychology, everything....because you imagine it does. Back in reality, the pseudo-legal gibberish that you tell yourself is meaningless. As is your personal obsession with gay people.

We won't be punishing loving parents for raising a special needs child. We won't be killing gay people or throwing them off buildings. 



> If you told me the boy was having his arms broken by his mothers to complete "his" ideals that he is a bird and wants wings, I would turn them in for child abuse.  Drugging him to chop his dick off falls into precisely the same "on the face" evident child abuse.
> 
> Again, if I were you, I wouldn't be on record posting in promotion of that on the internet...
> 
> Children don't determine reality and then tell adults to mutilate them to conform with their fantasies.   Adults counsel children to conform with reality on its, not their terms.  Doctors, parents, judges, law enforcement.....not one single one of those categories are immune from prosecution for child abuse.  EVIDENT child abuse.



Again, nonsense. Even you don't believe your blithering gibberish. As you've known about this child since 2013. And did.......nothing.

Demonstrating that even you know your claims of 'child abuse' were empty hysterics.


----------



## justinacolmena

Skylar said:


> medi[c]al professionals



In general, there is no punishment too cruel or too unusual for a "medical professional" -- Such "medical professionals" have worked very, very hard to _earn_ such any such punishment as another human is capable of meting out, no matter how sickening and horrifying it may be to others.

Without a doubt there is a great blessing and salvation from the one benevolent, omnipotent Creator of the universe for all who so justly punish such doctors, surgeons, and physicians, and the same horrifying punishment upon all who hold to the side of such "medical professionals," give them aid or comfort, or defend them, help them evade judgment, or work to lighten their severe, just, and inevitable punishment.

Jesus alone is the Great Healer and Physician who performed so many medical miracles, and is yet able to work such miracles by the holy and pure faith of the righteous to this day. What these doctors inflict without cause is ten thousand times worse than the pain of crucifixion. God is my witness, and God is coming to avenge the righteous.


----------



## Silhouette

Justin. So you think it's legally wise for Skylar to be advocating for child abuse online?  I mean, he can cite doctors, shrinks & judges all day long but if they're helping abuse children too, it doesn't water down the severity of the crime by numbers. All it becomes then is professional conspiracy to commit child abuse. That makes the crime worse, not better.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Justin. So you think it's legally wise for Skylar to be advocating for child abuse online?



Again, Sil.....loving parents taking care of a special needs child is only 'child abuse' in your imagination. And your imagination has no legal relevance. I have no fear of repurcussions in failing to report child abuse that isn't happening.

See how that works?



> I mean, he can cite doctors, shrinks & judges all day long but if they're helping abuse children too, it doesn't water down the severity of the crime by numbers. All it becomes then is professional conspiracy to commit child abuse. That makes the crime worse, not better.



Defying your imagination isn't a crime, Sil. 

Even you didn't report these imaginary 'crimes', as you know that what is happening isn't child abuse. Loving parents caring for their special needs child will continue.


----------



## Skylar

justinacolmena said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> medi[c]al professionals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general, there is no punishment too cruel or too unusual for a "medical professional" -- Such "medical professionals" have worked very, very hard to _earn_ such any such punishment as another human is capable of meting out, no matter how sickening and horrifying it may be to others.
> 
> Without a doubt there is a great blessing and salvation from the one benevolent, omnipotent Creator of the universe for all who so justly punish such doctors, surgeons, and physicians, and the same horrifying punishment upon all who hold to the side of such "medical professionals," give them aid or comfort, or defend them, help them evade judgment, or work to lighten their severe, just, and inevitable punishment.
> 
> Jesus alone is the Great Healer and Physician who performed so many medical miracles, and is yet able to work such miracles by the holy and pure faith of the righteous to this day. What these doctors inflict without cause is ten thousand times worse than the pain of crucifixion. God is my witness, and God is coming to avenge the righteous.
Click to expand...


Why is it that those talking of the 'Great Healer' and the 'Omnipotent creator' are usually the one's calling for the cruelest, most hideous, most unimaginable horror, pain and punishment on other people?

Loving parents caring for their special needs child vs your 'sickening' and 'horrifying' torture and murder fantasies makes it very easy to pick a side.

With the parents caring for their child.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar, there is no denying that what's being done to that boy in the OP is child abuse.  Pure and simple.  It's child abuse.  Let me repeat that again so you'll tailor your for-the-record postings here in a way that isn't damaging to yourself: IT'S EVIDENT CHILD ABUSE.

Don't promote it therefore.  It's very unwise to do so.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar, there is no denying that what's being done to that boy in the OP is child abuse.



Sure there is. The law doesn't recognize it as child abuse, nor does the state. Nor has the 'DOJ' taken any action against the parents for any crime whatsoever.

Even you don't believe your bullshit that two loving parents caring for their special needs child is 'child abuse'. As you learned of this child in 2013....and never called the police to report it. 

Why? Because your hysteric exaggerations and pseudo-legal gibberish is so void of substance that even YOU won't bother to act on it. 

Even if you are going to ignore your own pseudo-legal ramblings....surely you'll understand why we do the same.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Skylar, there is no denying that what's being done to that boy in the OP is child abuse.  Pure and simple.  It's child abuse.  Let me repeat that again so you'll tailor your for-the-record postings here in a way that isn't damaging to yourself: IT'S EVIDENT CHILD ABUSE.
> 
> Don't promote it therefore.  It's very unwise to do so.


If there is "no denying" in your mind that was child abuse, then why didn't you notify authorities all these years?


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> Skylar, there is no denying that what's being done to that boy in the OP is child abuse.  Pure and simple.  It's child abuse.  Let me repeat that again so you'll tailor your for-the-record postings here in a way that isn't damaging to yourself: IT'S EVIDENT CHILD ABUSE.
> 
> Don't promote it therefore.  It's very unwise to do so.





Faun said:


> If there is "no denying" in your mind that was child abuse, then why didn't you notify authorities all these years?


Because of the political climate which would have rendered such complaints impotent.  Now that there has been movement after Trump and GOP Congress have been carving away old statutes and rot ensconced by the previous neo-liberal deviant-kiddie-sex administration, the time is ripe to report.  ie: something will now actually get done about it.

When you have the President of the United States saying (and issuing a mandate that) deranged boys can pretend to be girls in the girls' bathrooms, locker rooms and showers, it's kind of hard to follow the laws on this type of child abuse when, from a top-down position, law enforcement is guaranteed to do nothing about your complaints.


----------



## justinacolmena

Skylar said:


> two loving parents caring for their special needs child is 'child abuse'



Oh, it's child abuse, all right. If the two parents are so 'loving' without taking care of the child's basic physical needs and need for emotional space, then they are well advised to satisfy their sexual lusts between themselves before involving their "special needs child."

Otherwise, there is a divorce and child custody issue, and neither "loving" parent is fit.


----------



## Skylar

justinacolmena said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> two loving parents caring for their special needs child is 'child abuse'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's child abuse, all right.
Click to expand...



Save of course, that it isn't. And all your murder fantasies, torture kinks and desire to inflict 'sickening' and 'horrific' pain, mutilation and agony upon these people doesn't change that.



> If the two parents are so 'loving' without taking care of the child's basic physical needs and need for emotional space, then they are well advised to satisfy their sexual lusts between themselves before involving their "special needs child."



Dude, these two women have raised this child since she was a baby. They're there every day. They feed her, cloth her, care for her, teach her. They wake her up and get her ready for school. They take her to her doctor's appointments. They help her with her homework. They put her to bed every night

*You've never so much as *met* the child. *You'd have to go back to the article and root around to even learn the _child's name_.

Yet in your near absolute ignorance you're going to tell us that *you* know better for this child than her parents and the child's medical and mental health professionals do?

Um, no. Stick to your murder and torture fantasies. Its what you do best.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar, there is no denying that what's being done to that boy in the OP is child abuse.  Pure and simple.  It's child abuse.  Let me repeat that again so you'll tailor your for-the-record postings here in a way that isn't damaging to yourself: IT'S EVIDENT CHILD ABUSE.
> 
> Don't promote it therefore.  It's very unwise to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is "no denying" in your mind that was child abuse, then why didn't you notify authorities all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the political climate which would have rendered such complaints impotent.
Click to expand...


Or....you know you're completely full of shit. You know that loving parents caring for their special needs child isn't abuse. Which is why you never reported your imaginary 'abuse'. As you know your pseudo-legal ramblings and wildly hysteric exaggerations don't amount to much. 



> Now that there has been movement after Trump and GOP Congress have been carving away old statutes and rot ensconced by the previous neo-liberal deviant-kiddie-sex administration, the time is ripe to report.  ie: something will now actually get done about it.



Trump's been president for a year. And these parents haven't been touched. Trump has never so much as mentioned them.

You're projecting your obsessive compulsions onto the GOP and the President. And they are yours. We do not share your obsessions. When asked in other threads what their priorities are, folks on this board mentioned the economy, the mental health crisis, opiod addictions, national security, jobs. 
_
Only you fixated on gay parents. _


----------



## justinacolmena

Skylar said:


> Dude,



Ick. I'm stepping on panda droppings again.


----------



## Skylar

justinacolmena said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ick. I'm stepping on panda droppings again.
Click to expand...


Better that then your 'horrific' and 'sickening' murder and torture fantasies.

I and any other rational person would side with the loving parents caring for their special needs child over the horror, pain and sickening punishment you'd wish upon folks.


----------



## justinacolmena

Skylar said:


> loving parents caring for their special needs



Attention Chinese Communist Party dude:

"All children have special needs and need special attention, just like all the other children."
There may have once been a grain of truth to that, but that is long gone with your "one child" policy and "the horror, pain and sickening punishment" which your beloved "Party" does not hesitate to inflict.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Skylar said:


> Dude, these two women have raised this child since she was a baby. They're there every day. They feed her, cloth her, care for her, teach her. They wake her up and get her ready for school. They take her to her doctor's appointments. They help her with her homework. They put her to bed every night
> 
> *You've never so much as *met* the child. *You'd have to go back to the article and root around to even learn the _child's name_.
> 
> Yet in your near absolute ignorance you're going to tell us that *you* know better for this child than her parents and the child's medical and mental health professionals do?



  To brainwash a young bioy into thinking that he's supposed to be a girl; to give that boy hormone blocking drugs to stunt his normal development, and to guide him toward having surgical mutilations performed on him to make him more like a girl—I cannot imagine the degree of depravity and delusionality that it takes not to clearly see this as severe child abuse, and to claim that these are the acts of _“two loving parents caring for their special needs child”_.  This is a child who is doomed by these _“loving”_ acts to be severely f•••ed up for life, with no hope at all of ever having a normal, happy, adulthood, such as me would most likely have had if he had been raised by a normal, sane, father and mother who acted in his best interests rather than abusing him as a prop of their own sexual fetishes.

  These parents belong in prison, along with everyone else who has aided and abetted this abuse of this poor boy.


----------



## Skylar

Bob Blaylock said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, these two women have raised this child since she was a baby. They're there every day. They feed her, cloth her, care for her, teach her. They wake her up and get her ready for school. They take her to her doctor's appointments. They help her with her homework. They put her to bed every night
> 
> *You've never so much as *met* the child. *You'd have to go back to the article and root around to even learn the _child's name_.
> 
> Yet in your near absolute ignorance you're going to tell us that *you* know better for this child than her parents and the child's medical and mental health professionals do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To brainwash a young bioy into thinking that he's supposed to be a girl; to give that boy hormone blocking drugs to stunt his normal development, and to guide him toward having surgical mutilations performed on him to make him more like a girl—I cannot imagine the degree of depravity and delusionality that it takes not to clearly see this as severe child abuse, and to claim that these are the acts of _“two loving parents caring for their special needs child”_.  This is a child who is doomed by these _“loving”_ acts to be severely f•••ed up for life, with no hope at all of ever having a normal, happy, adulthood, such as me would most likely have had if he had been raised by a normal, sane, father and mother who acted in his best interests rather than abusing him as a prop of their own sexual fetishes.
> 
> These parents belong in prison, along with everyone else who has aided and abetted this abuse of this poor boy.
Click to expand...


Brainwashed according to who? Remember, the child self identified as a girl. So where are you getting your information on 'brainwashing'? 

Simple: you're making it up.

You're making up a narrative that you can't back up to support your homicidal desire to murder gays and lesbians. But your imagination isn't a standard of morality or rationality. And certainly not one of the law.

We're not killing gay people because you've made up a story, Bob.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar, there is no denying that what's being done to that boy in the OP is child abuse.  Pure and simple.  It's child abuse.  Let me repeat that again so you'll tailor your for-the-record postings here in a way that isn't damaging to yourself: IT'S EVIDENT CHILD ABUSE.
> 
> Don't promote it therefore.  It's very unwise to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is "no denying" in your mind that was child abuse, then why didn't you notify authorities all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the political climate which would have rendered such complaints impotent.
Click to expand...

We've already been over that lame excuse of yours and you even admitted you were lying when you made that up.



Silhouette said:


> So maybe I'm lying.



You were lying then and you're lying now.

So why didn't you notify authorities all this time?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Skylar said:


> Brainwashed according to who? Remember, the child self identified as a girl. So where are you getting your information on 'brainwashing'?
> 
> Simple: you're making it up.



  Seriously, if this boy were raised in a sane family, with a father and a mother, do you think he'd believe he was a girl?  This came from being manipulated and brainwashed  by a pair of man-hating sexually-perverted women, who want him to be a girl.

  Given a normal, healthy upbringing, this boy would have stood a good chance of growing up to be a normal, healthy man, of settling down and marrying and having a normal, healthy family of his own, along with a productive career.  Thanks to the abuse that has been inflicted upon him, and which you defend, he has no reasonable chance at any of this now.  No chance of being anything but a sexually-confused, mentally-ill, mutilated freak, who will most likely end up committing suicide.  His blood is on the hands of those who participated in this abuse, as well as those who defend it, including you.


----------



## Faun

Bob Blaylock said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brainwashed according to who? Remember, the child self identified as a girl. So where are you getting your information on 'brainwashing'?
> 
> Simple: you're making it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if this boy were raised in a sane family, with a father and a mother, do you think he'd believe he was a girl?  This came from being manipulated and brainwashed  by a pair of man-hating sexually-perverted women, who want him to be a girl.
> 
> Given a normal, healthy upbringing, this boy would have stood a good chance of growing up to be a normal, healthy man, of settling down and marrying and having a normal, healthy family of his own, along with a productive career.  Thanks to the abuse that has been inflicted upon him, and which you defend, he has no reasonable chance at any of this now.  No chance of being anything but a sexually-confused, mentally-ill, mutilated freak, who will most likely end up committing suicide.  His blood is on the hands of those who participated in this abuse, as well as those who defend it, including you.
Click to expand...

Utter nonsense invented by you. There are perfectly normal, healthy and sane couples who end up with children such as these.


----------



## Silhouette

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seriously, if this boy were raised in a sane family, with a father and a mother, do you think he'd believe he was a girl?  This came from being manipulated and brainwashed  by a pair of man-hating sexually-perverted women, who want him to be a girl.
> 
> Given a normal, healthy upbringing, this boy would have stood a good chance of growing up to be a normal, healthy man, of settling down and marrying and having a normal, healthy family of his own, along with a productive career.  *Thanks to the abuse that has been inflicted upon him, and which you defend, he has no reasonable chance at any of this now.  No chance of being anything but a sexually-confused, mentally-ill, mutilated freak, who will most likely end up committing suicide.  His blood is on the hands of those who participated in this abuse*, as well as those who defend it, including you.




Use the link in my signature to contact the DOJ Bob, if you haven't already like I have.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brainwashed according to who? Remember, the child self identified as a girl. So where are you getting your information on 'brainwashing'?
> 
> Simple: you're making it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if this boy were raised in a sane family, with a father and a mother, do you think he'd believe he was a girl?  This came from being manipulated and brainwashed  by a pair of man-hating sexually-perverted women, who want him to be a girl.
> 
> Given a normal, healthy upbringing, this boy would have stood a good chance of growing up to be a normal, healthy man, of settling down and marrying and having a normal, healthy family of his own, along with a productive career.  Thanks to the abuse that has been inflicted upon him, and which you defend, he has no reasonable chance at any of this now.  No chance of being anything but a sexually-confused, mentally-ill, mutilated freak, who will most likely end up committing suicide.  His blood is on the hands of those who participated in this abuse, as well as those who defend it, including you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Utter nonsense invented by you. There are perfectly normal, healthy and sane couples who end up with children such as these.
Click to expand...


  True, to a very limited extent.  But normal, healthy, and sane couples do not encourage and enable this sort of mental illness in their children; and the vast majority of the time, where this sort of sexual confusing occurs in children, they naturally outgrow in in short time; as would almost certainly have happened with Tommy Lobel (that is, assuming that the sexual confusing was inherent in him in the first place, rather than being what is more likely the obvious case, that it was deliberately imposed on him by his sick, perverted, abusive freaks of _“parents”_).

  I stand by my point.  Raised by a normal, sane, healthy family, Tommy Lobel would have had a good shot at growing up to be a healthy, happy, productive, well-adjusted man; a good worker, a good husband, a good father, and by every other measure, a good man.  Instead, thanks to the influence of a pair of toxic, mentally-deranged, morally-depraved freaks who were trusted with his upbringing, and thanks to the criminal actions of others who conspired with them, Mr. Lobel has pretty much no chance at all of anything but a miserable, broken, self-destructive life that has a very high chance of ending in suicide.

  Those of you who defend what has been done to him, his blood will be on your hands.


----------



## Faun

Bob Blaylock said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brainwashed according to who? Remember, the child self identified as a girl. So where are you getting your information on 'brainwashing'?
> 
> Simple: you're making it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if this boy were raised in a sane family, with a father and a mother, do you think he'd believe he was a girl?  This came from being manipulated and brainwashed  by a pair of man-hating sexually-perverted women, who want him to be a girl.
> 
> Given a normal, healthy upbringing, this boy would have stood a good chance of growing up to be a normal, healthy man, of settling down and marrying and having a normal, healthy family of his own, along with a productive career.  Thanks to the abuse that has been inflicted upon him, and which you defend, he has no reasonable chance at any of this now.  No chance of being anything but a sexually-confused, mentally-ill, mutilated freak, who will most likely end up committing suicide.  His blood is on the hands of those who participated in this abuse, as well as those who defend it, including you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Utter nonsense invented by you. There are perfectly normal, healthy and sane couples who end up with children such as these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, to a very limited extent.  But normal, healthy, and sane couples do not encourage and enable this sort of mental illness in their children; and the vast majority of the time, where this sort of sexual confusing occurs in children, they naturally outgrow in in short time; as would almost certainly have happened with Tommy Lobel (that is, assuming that the sexual confusing was inherent in him in the first place, rather than being what is more likely the obvious case, that it was deliberately imposed on him by his sick, perverted, abusive freaks of _“parents”_).
> 
> I stand by my point.  Raised by a normal, sane, healthy family, Tommy Lobel would have had a good shot at growing up to be a healthy, happy, productive, well-adjusted man; a good worker, a good husband, a good father, and by every other measure, a good man.  Instead, thanks to the influence of a pair of toxic, mentally-deranged, morally-depraved freaks who were trusted with his upbringing,and thanks to the criminal actions of others who conspired with them, Mr. Lobel has pretty much no chance at all of anything but a miserable, broken, self-destructive life that has a very high chance of ending in suicide.
> 
> Those of you who defend what has been done to him, his blood will be on your hands.
Click to expand...

You're making that up too.


----------



## Silhouette

No, Bob isn't making up that fathers exert a necessary and vital influence on boys.  We have prisons full of adult males raised in fatherless homes.  Prisons and mental institutions.  And streets full of mentally ill drug addict men from fatherless homes.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if this boy were raised in a sane family, with a father and a mother, do you think he'd believe he was a girl?  This came from being manipulated and brainwashed  by a pair of man-hating sexually-perverted women, who want him to be a girl.
> 
> Given a normal, healthy upbringing, this boy would have stood a good chance of growing up to be a normal, healthy man, of settling down and marrying and having a normal, healthy family of his own, along with a productive career.  *Thanks to the abuse that has been inflicted upon him, and which you defend, he has no reasonable chance at any of this now.  No chance of being anything but a sexually-confused, mentally-ill, mutilated freak, who will most likely end up committing suicide.  His blood is on the hands of those who participated in this abuse*, as well as those who defend it, including you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the link in my signature to contact the DOJ Bob, if you haven't already like I have.
Click to expand...


Sil, even you haven't contacted the DOJ. This article is from 2011. Your post, from 2013. And in that time you never contacted the police to report them....because you know your hysteric pseudo-legal gibberish about 'child abuse' was meaningless flotsam. 

Which is convenience. As we know its meaningless flotsam too.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> No, Bob isn't making up that fathers exert a necessary and vital influence on boys.  We have prisons full of adult males raised in fatherless homes.  Prisons and mental institutions.  And streets full of mentally ill drug addict men from fatherless homes.



So we have prisons full of fatherless men.....because these two parents took in a special needs child?

You raised your daughter as a single mother. Please don't pretend you give a fiddler's fuck about the 'role of fathers' in raising children. The only time it matters to you is when you're fixated on your anti-gay obsessions. 

The rest of the time, you never mention it.


----------



## Pop23

Faun said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brainwashed according to who? Remember, the child self identified as a girl. So where are you getting your information on 'brainwashing'?
> 
> Simple: you're making it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if this boy were raised in a sane family, with a father and a mother, do you think he'd believe he was a girl?  This came from being manipulated and brainwashed  by a pair of man-hating sexually-perverted women, who want him to be a girl.
> 
> Given a normal, healthy upbringing, this boy would have stood a good chance of growing up to be a normal, healthy man, of settling down and marrying and having a normal, healthy family of his own, along with a productive career.  Thanks to the abuse that has been inflicted upon him, and which you defend, he has no reasonable chance at any of this now.  No chance of being anything but a sexually-confused, mentally-ill, mutilated freak, who will most likely end up committing suicide.  His blood is on the hands of those who participated in this abuse, as well as those who defend it, including you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Utter nonsense invented by you. There are perfectly normal, healthy and sane couples who end up with children such as these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, to a very limited extent.  But normal, healthy, and sane couples do not encourage and enable this sort of mental illness in their children; and the vast majority of the time, where this sort of sexual confusing occurs in children, they naturally outgrow in in short time; as would almost certainly have happened with Tommy Lobel (that is, assuming that the sexual confusing was inherent in him in the first place, rather than being what is more likely the obvious case, that it was deliberately imposed on him by his sick, perverted, abusive freaks of _“parents”_).
> 
> I stand by my point.  Raised by a normal, sane, healthy family, Tommy Lobel would have had a good shot at growing up to be a healthy, happy, productive, well-adjusted man; a good worker, a good husband, a good father, and by every other measure, a good man.  Instead, thanks to the influence of a pair of toxic, mentally-deranged, morally-depraved freaks who were trusted with his upbringing,and thanks to the criminal actions of others who conspired with them, Mr. Lobel has pretty much no chance at all of anything but a miserable, broken, self-destructive life that has a very high chance of ending in suicide.
> 
> Those of you who defend what has been done to him, his blood will be on your hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're making that up too.
Click to expand...


Everyone makes up everything according to you, even the fact that someone claims to be a girl when biology proves the opposite. 

You got a rock for brains?


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> No, Bob isn't making up that fathers exert a necessary and vital influence on boys.  We have prisons full of adult males raised in fatherless homes.  Prisons and mental institutions.  And streets full of mentally ill drug addict men from fatherless homes.


He's making up, _"normal, healthy, and sane couples do not encourage and enable this sort of mental illness in their children."_ Normal, healthy, and sane couples do what's in the best interest of their children which differs from one situation to the next. Praying this away is not always in the best interest of the child.


----------



## Pop23

Faun said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Bob isn't making up that fathers exert a necessary and vital influence on boys.  We have prisons full of adult males raised in fatherless homes.  Prisons and mental institutions.  And streets full of mentally ill drug addict men from fatherless homes.
> 
> 
> 
> He's making up, _"normal, healthy, and sane couples do not encourage and enable this sort of mental illness in their children."_ Normal, healthy, and sane couples do what's in the best interest of their children which differs from one situation to the next. Praying this away is not always in the best interest of the child.
Click to expand...


And encouraging it is?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> He's making up, _"normal, healthy, and sane couples do not encourage and enable this sort of mental illness in their children."_ Normal, healthy, and sane couples do what's in the best interest of their children which differs from one situation to the next. Praying this away is not always in the best interest of the child.



  As a matter of immutable, undeniable, scientific fact, a boy is not a girl, and cannot become a girl.  Sane parents would not encourage a boy to believe that he is, should be, or can become a girl, and would certainly not subject a boy to destructive medical Frankensteinery in order to support such a delusion.  One has to be unimaginably delusional to think that doing so is in any way in a child's best interests—that such is anything other than extremely severe abuse of a child.


----------



## Silhouette

Bob Blaylock said:


> As a matter of immutable, undeniable, scientific fact, a boy is not a girl, and cannot become a girl.  Sane parents would not encourage a boy to believe that he is, should be, or can become a girl, and would certainly not subject a boy to destructive medical Frankensteinery in order to support such a delusion.  One has to be unimaginably delusional to think that doing so is in any way in a child's best interests—that such is anything other than extremely severe abuse of a child.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> Normal, healthy, and sane couples do what's in the best interest of their children which differs from one situation to the next. Praying this away is not always in the best interest of the child.



So you would advocate drugging children to coerce them into surgical amputation for their confused ideas about reality?  That is the essence of your advocating here.  Which is child abuse since the treatment for confusion and mental issues is psychological care, not surgical care.


----------



## Silhouette

Pop23 said:


> Everyone makes up everything according to you, even the fact that someone claims to be a girl when biology proves the opposite.
> 
> You got a rock for brains?



Well if you understand that these pay-per-post LGBT bloggers are here to make money, you'll understand that Faun and his cohorts don't care about reality.  They want a paycheck...for promoting....child abuse online.....

Like I told them; I'd advise against that.  I hear the faint sound of approaching war drums on these LGBT child abuse issues.


----------



## Pop23

Silhouette said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone makes up everything according to you, even the fact that someone claims to be a girl when biology proves the opposite.
> 
> You got a rock for brains?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you understand that these pay-per-post LGBT bloggers are here to make money, you'll understand that Faun and his cohorts don't care about reality.  They want a paycheck...for promoting....child abuse online.....
> 
> Like I told them; I'd advise against that.  I hear the faint sound of approaching war drums on these LGBT child abuse issues.
Click to expand...


And the fact that the child is “special needs” is somehow missed in all this?

Should cause additional angst, but I’m not seeing any.


----------



## Silhouette

Exactly what I've said. Church of LGBT claims their adopting these kids is an essential service to mankind. Upon inspection of their intent & collusion about the abuse being done to this boy, I conclude the opposite. 

Have you heard one single LGBT blogger anywhere on the net denounce these abuses of drugging children to have body parts amputated?  Anywhere?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone makes up everything according to you, even the fact that someone claims to be a girl when biology proves the opposite.
> 
> You got a rock for brains?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you understand that these pay-per-post LGBT bloggers are here to make money, you'll understand that Faun and his cohorts don't care about reality.  They want a paycheck...for promoting....child abuse online.....
> 
> Like I told them; I'd advise against that.  I hear the faint sound of approaching war drums on these LGBT child abuse issues.
Click to expand...

Sil, there are no 'pay per post' bloggers on your threads. Just like there aren't 'LGBT mafioso' kill teams murdering children to garner sympathy for the gay community (yes folks, she actually offered us this vile conspiracy just a couple of days ago). Nor did 'the gays' infiltrate Gallup. Nor did 'the gays' blackmail the Pope. Nor did 'they gays' blackmail justice Kennedy.

And even you don't believe your bullshit about 'child abuse'. This article is from 2011. The thread is from 2013. In all this time you've never called the police to report the 'abuse' you're claiming. Why? Because you know your pseudo-legal gibberish and hysteric exaggerations don't magically change two loving parents caring for their special needs child into 'child abuse'.

Nor does your compulsive fixation on gay parents. They're just raising their kids. The wasteland of conspiracy insanity that infects your mind only effects you.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Exactly what I've said. Church of LGBT claims their adopting these kids is an essential service to mankind. Upon inspection of their intent & collusion about the abuse being done to this boy, I conclude the opposite.
> 
> Have you heard one single LGBT blogger anywhere on the net denounce these abuses of drugging children to have body parts amputated?  Anywhere?



Your conclusions are meaningless, as you don't know what you're talking about. You've never met the child in question, you've never met the parents, you've never met the medical health professionals caring for the child, you've never spoken with any of her mental health caregivers. Your entire knowledge of this situation is ONE article. You'd have to refer to that article to even give us the child's name.

The child self identified as a girl. Her parents care for her daily, wake her every morning, help her with home work, take her to doctor's appointments, are intimately familiar with every aspect of her care. Her mental health professionals have been caring for her for years and have a thorough understanding of this child.

Why would I ignore them...and instead believe you.....because you read an article once in 2013?


----------



## Syriusly

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe I'm lying.  The point is that the women are reported to the DOJ and I have you to thank for spurring me on to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that they've broken no law as raising a special needs child isn't a crime. And the DOJ nor any law enforcement agency has done anything to them or will unless they actually violate the law.
> 
> Remember, Sil.......the DOJ enforces the *actual* law. _Not your imagination. _This is the singular point upon which all of your pseudo-legal gibberish is eventually impaled. As your imagination is not a legal standard.
Click to expand...


And the DOJ doesn't investigate child abuse- unless there are state lines involved......so.....


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> And the DOJ doesn't investigate child abuse- unless there are state lines involved......so.....


Do any of the children being drugged cross state lines to access those drugs?  What about the internal State policies protecting children.  Just because you are a state official doesn't mean you capitulate to trends in child abuse.  That's illegal.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the DOJ doesn't investigate child abuse- unless there are state lines involved......so.....
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the children being drugged cross state lines to access those drugs?  What about the internal State policies protecting children.  Just because you are a state official doesn't mean you capitulate to trends in child abuse.  That's illegal.
Click to expand...


What children are being 'drugged cross state lines'- specifically? 

As we keep saying- if you know of any actual child abuse- report it. The child you have been saying for 7 years was being abused you either never reported- or just recently(after 7 years!) supposedly reported it to the DOJ- which has absolutely no jurisdiction in this kids case. 

Which just demonstrates again that your obsession has nothing to do with any child's safety.


----------



## Silhouette

Right.  So you're here promoting what's being done to the boy in the OP?  Just trying to get that on the record.


----------



## buckeye45_73

jknowgood said:


> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.


Lefties told us this would never happen.......time to start restricting this kind of stuff


----------



## jknowgood

buckeye45_73 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties told us this would never happen.......time to start restricting this kind of stuff
Click to expand...

Yes they need to be revoked from raising a child. Remember them saying, if it saves one child.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Right.  So you're here promoting what's being done to the boy in the OP?  Just trying to get that on the record.



You talking to yourself again Silly? Just trying to get yourself on the record? LOL


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties told us this would never happen.......time to start restricting this kind of stuff
Click to expand...


When did 'lefties' tell  you that we would want to take away the decision of parents and their doctors from deciding on the proper treatment of a child? 11 years ago.......


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties told us this would never happen.......time to start restricting this kind of stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did 'lefties' tell  you that we would want to take away the decision of parents and their doctors from deciding on the proper treatment of a child? 11 years ago.......
Click to expand...

it's not raising a child to force them to act like a different sex, that's child abuse.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties told us this would never happen.......time to start restricting this kind of stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did 'lefties' tell  you that we would want to take away the decision of parents and their doctors from deciding on the proper treatment of a child? 11 years ago.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not raising a child to force them to act like a different sex, that's child abuse.
Click to expand...

It is? To whom did you report it?


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties told us this would never happen.......time to start restricting this kind of stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did 'lefties' tell  you that we would want to take away the decision of parents and their doctors from deciding on the proper treatment of a child? 11 years ago.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not raising a child to force them to act like a different sex, that's child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is? To whom did you report it?
Click to expand...

The local authorities.....
are we really having this discussion..........


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties told us this would never happen.......time to start restricting this kind of stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did 'lefties' tell  you that we would want to take away the decision of parents and their doctors from deciding on the proper treatment of a child? 11 years ago.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not raising a child to force them to act like a different sex, that's child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is? To whom did you report it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The local authorities.....
> are we really having this discussion..........
Click to expand...

Why wouldn’t we?


----------



## Silhouette

buckeye45_73 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties told us this would never happen.......time to start restricting this kind of stuff
Click to expand...


Yep.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties told us this would never happen.......time to start restricting this kind of stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did 'lefties' tell  you that we would want to take away the decision of parents and their doctors from deciding on the proper treatment of a child? 11 years ago.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not raising a child to force them to act like a different sex, that's child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is? To whom did you report it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The local authorities.....
> are we really having this discussion..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn’t we?
Click to expand...



decency.........its pretty obvious these dykes are sicko


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the DOJ doesn't investigate child abuse- unless there are state lines involved......so.....
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the children being drugged cross state lines to access those drugs?  What about the internal State policies protecting children.  Just because you are a state official doesn't mean you capitulate to trends in child abuse.  That's illegal.
Click to expand...


Hormone therapy isn’t “drugging a child” nor “child abuse”. Making the rest of your pseudo legal babble moot.

Remember.....you don’t have a clue what you’re talking about.


----------



## Skylar

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did 'lefties' tell  you that we would want to take away the decision of parents and their doctors from deciding on the proper treatment of a child? 11 years ago.......
> 
> 
> 
> it's not raising a child to force them to act like a different sex, that's child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is? To whom did you report it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The local authorities.....
> are we really having this discussion..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn’t we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> decency.........its pretty obvious these dykes are sicko
Click to expand...

 It’s pretty obvious they are loving parents caring for a special needs child.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the DOJ doesn't investigate child abuse- unless there are state lines involved......so.....
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the children being drugged cross state lines to access those drugs?  What about the internal State policies protecting children.  Just because you are a state official doesn't mean you capitulate to trends in child abuse.  That's illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hormone therapy isn’t “drugging a child” nor “child abuse”. Making the rest of your pseudo legal babble moot.
> 
> Remember.....you don’t have a clue what you’re talking about.
Click to expand...


uh you make it sound like they have a deficiency

its for a sex change for an 11 year old. 
i mean if they can make those decisions, we can try them as adults in criminal cases


----------



## Skylar

buckeye45_73 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the DOJ doesn't investigate child abuse- unless there are state lines involved......so.....
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the children being drugged cross state lines to access those drugs?  What about the internal State policies protecting children.  Just because you are a state official doesn't mean you capitulate to trends in child abuse.  That's illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hormone therapy isn’t “drugging a child” nor “child abuse”. Making the rest of your pseudo legal babble moot.
> 
> Remember.....you don’t have a clue what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh you make it sound like they have a deficiency
> 
> its for a sex change for an 11 year old.
> i mean if they can make those decisions, we can try them as adults in criminal cases
Click to expand...

You’re not reading, you’re merely reacting. 

It’s about hormone therapy to delay puberty to give the child more time to decide what she wants to do. 

And no, you have no idea what you’re talking about regarding the law.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the DOJ doesn't investigate child abuse- unless there are state lines involved......so.....
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the children being drugged cross state lines to access those drugs?  What about the internal State policies protecting children.  Just because you are a state official doesn't mean you capitulate to trends in child abuse.  That's illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hormone therapy isn’t “drugging a child” nor “child abuse”. Making the rest of your pseudo legal babble moot.
> 
> Remember.....you don’t have a clue what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh you make it sound like they have a deficiency
> 
> its for a sex change for an 11 year old.
> i mean if they can make those decisions, we can try them as adults in criminal cases
Click to expand...

No 11 year old was having a sex change. WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Syriusly

Skylar said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the DOJ doesn't investigate child abuse- unless there are state lines involved......so.....
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the children being drugged cross state lines to access those drugs?  What about the internal State policies protecting children.  Just because you are a state official doesn't mean you capitulate to trends in child abuse.  That's illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hormone therapy isn’t “drugging a child” nor “child abuse”. Making the rest of your pseudo legal babble moot.
> 
> Remember.....you don’t have a clue what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh you make it sound like they have a deficiency
> 
> its for a sex change for an 11 year old.
> i mean if they can make those decisions, we can try them as adults in criminal cases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not reading, you’re merely reacting.
> 
> It’s about hormone therapy to delay puberty to give the child more time to decide what she wants to do.
> 
> And no, you have no idea what you’re talking about regarding the law.
Click to expand...


they are just responding to Silly's dog whistle. They don't have a clue as to what the facts are.


----------



## Syriusly

The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian. 

There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.

Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.


----------



## jknowgood

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties told us this would never happen.......time to start restricting this kind of stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did 'lefties' tell  you that we would want to take away the decision of parents and their doctors from deciding on the proper treatment of a child? 11 years ago.......
Click to expand...

Letting eleven year old make a major life decision, one he can't take back is normal treatment?


----------



## jknowgood

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is sick, he is a six year old boy. The parents should be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties told us this would never happen.......time to start restricting this kind of stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did 'lefties' tell  you that we would want to take away the decision of parents and their doctors from deciding on the proper treatment of a child? 11 years ago.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not raising a child to force them to act like a different sex, that's child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is? To whom did you report it?
Click to expand...

So if an eleven year old decides he is a pot head. In your world the parents should give him pot?


----------



## Silhouette

jknowgood said:


> So if an eleven year old decides he is a pot head. In your would the parents should give him pot?


I know, right?  I thought I was a bird when I was six.  Were my parents remiss for dragging me off the roof with my cardboard wings and drilling into my head what my actual species was?  Plus you've got to wonder how the boy in the OP got it into his head "I'm a girl", while he's holding his dick to pee...

Those two bull dykes he has for mothers look like the types of lesbians I've heard who are actually so avidly hating of men that they turn to women (and dildos, go figure) for sex.  They sit and bash men and males in general all the live long day.  A boy hears enough of that and would eventually deduce that if he doesn't want to be the butt of scathing criticism and hate as he ages in his own home, maybe becoming a girl would be the remedy to finally being loved "for who he is"..


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.


The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
Click to expand...


Ah so you are just like Silly- you don't give a damn about the kids either- you just want to attack homosexuals- be proud- be a homophobic bigot!


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those two bull dykes he has for mothers look like the types of lesbians I've heard ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
Click to expand...



Just another example of what I said before

The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.

There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.

Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah so you are just like Silly- you don't give a damn about the kids either- you just want to attack homosexuals- be proud- be a homophobic bigot!
Click to expand...



No I want kids to be kids.......you have a problem with not politicizing kids?


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah so you are just like Silly- you don't give a damn about the kids either- you just want to attack homosexuals- be proud- be a homophobic bigot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I want kids to be kids.......you have a problem with not politicizing kids?
Click to expand...


So why are you encouraging Silly's attempt to politicize this kid?

The case in question is not unique- as I mentioned before- there are other news accounts of other families dealing with the same issue- how to treat a kid who identifies as a different gender than what her/his body is.  Frankly I am glad I was never in these parents shoes- because they find out that kids that identify otherwise are at a huge risk for suicide or other self harm- and good parents will try to figure out what is best for their kids.

Yes- the parents in this case are lesbians- who are raising multiple kids- one of whom has an identity issue. Silhouette brings this case up over and over- because the parents are lesbians- or as she so quaintly notes 'bull dykes'.

For all of the kids going through this with straight parents- well Silly doesn't care- doesn't serve her purpose to attack those parents. 

Like these parents- and their kid- going through the same thing- but Silly never starts a thread about them....well because the parents aren't 'bull dykes'
Parents want NHS to give son aged 12 puberty-halting drugs | Daily Mail Online


----------



## jknowgood

Syriusly said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those two bull dykes he has for mothers look like the types of lesbians I've heard ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
Click to expand...

I don't care if you are straight or gay. Any parent that would let an 11 start to transform should be arrested. When the boy turns 18, he can do whatever.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah so you are just like Silly- you don't give a damn about the kids either- you just want to attack homosexuals- be proud- be a homophobic bigot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I want kids to be kids.......you have a problem with not politicizing kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you encouraging Silly's attempt to politicize this kid?
> 
> The case in question is not unique- as I mentioned before- there are other news accounts of other families dealing with the same issue- how to treat a kid who identifies as a different gender than what her/his body is.  Frankly I am glad I was never in these parents shoes- because they find out that kids that identify otherwise are at a huge risk for suicide or other self harm- and good parents will try to figure out what is best for their kids.
> 
> Yes- the parents in this case are lesbians- who are raising multiple kids- one of whom has an identity issue. Silhouette brings this case up over and over- because the parents are lesbians- or as she so quaintly notes 'bull dykes'.
> 
> For all of the kids going through this with straight parents- well Silly doesn't care- doesn't serve her purpose to attack those parents.
> 
> Like these parents- and their kid- going through the same thing- but Silly never starts a thread about them....well because the parents aren't 'bull dykes'
> Parents want NHS to give son aged 12 puberty-halting drugs | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...



gender identity is bullshit....man up and go on in life
you're born with a  dick, be a man

but also 11 year olds don't know shit.....they shouldn't be making these decisions....that's why we don't let them drive, drink beer, serve in the military, or try them as adults.........these are kids......let them be kids


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah so you are just like Silly- you don't give a damn about the kids either- you just want to attack homosexuals- be proud- be a homophobic bigot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I want kids to be kids.......you have a problem with not politicizing kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you encouraging Silly's attempt to politicize this kid?
> 
> The case in question is not unique- as I mentioned before- there are other news accounts of other families dealing with the same issue- how to treat a kid who identifies as a different gender than what her/his body is.  Frankly I am glad I was never in these parents shoes- because they find out that kids that identify otherwise are at a huge risk for suicide or other self harm- and good parents will try to figure out what is best for their kids.
> 
> Yes- the parents in this case are lesbians- who are raising multiple kids- one of whom has an identity issue. Silhouette brings this case up over and over- because the parents are lesbians- or as she so quaintly notes 'bull dykes'.
> 
> For all of the kids going through this with straight parents- well Silly doesn't care- doesn't serve her purpose to attack those parents.
> 
> Like these parents- and their kid- going through the same thing- but Silly never starts a thread about them....well because the parents aren't 'bull dykes'
> Parents want NHS to give son aged 12 puberty-halting drugs | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> gender identity is bullshit....man up and go on in life
Click to expand...


And that is your opinion. 

Why do you think your opinion should matter more than the parents- and their doctors- when it comes to deciding how to deal with their kid?

Let me turn it the other way- if by some bizarre twist of fate you managed to have a child- who should decide on how to treat your kid for anything- you and your doctors? Or some anonymous guy on the internet?


----------



## Syriusly

jknowgood said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those two bull dykes he has for mothers look like the types of lesbians I've heard ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care if you are straight or gay. Any parent that would let an 11 start to transform should be arrested. When the boy turns 18, he can do whatever.
Click to expand...


Well then be sure to report these parents to the police. Let us know how that goes.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you are just like Silly- you don't give a damn about the kids either- you just want to attack homosexuals- be proud- be a homophobic bigot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I want kids to be kids.......you have a problem with not politicizing kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why are you encouraging Silly's attempt to politicize this kid?
> 
> The case in question is not unique- as I mentioned before- there are other news accounts of other families dealing with the same issue- how to treat a kid who identifies as a different gender than what her/his body is.  Frankly I am glad I was never in these parents shoes- because they find out that kids that identify otherwise are at a huge risk for suicide or other self harm- and good parents will try to figure out what is best for their kids.
> 
> Yes- the parents in this case are lesbians- who are raising multiple kids- one of whom has an identity issue. Silhouette brings this case up over and over- because the parents are lesbians- or as she so quaintly notes 'bull dykes'.
> 
> For all of the kids going through this with straight parents- well Silly doesn't care- doesn't serve her purpose to attack those parents.
> 
> Like these parents- and their kid- going through the same thing- but Silly never starts a thread about them....well because the parents aren't 'bull dykes'
> Parents want NHS to give son aged 12 puberty-halting drugs | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> gender identity is bullshit....man up and go on in life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is your opinion.
> 
> Why do you think your opinion should matter more than the parents- and their doctors- when it comes to deciding how to deal with their kid?
> 
> Let me turn it the other way- if by some bizarre twist of fate you managed to have a child- who should decide on how to treat your kid for anything- you and your doctors? Or some anonymous guy on the internet?
Click to expand...


First gender identity disorder is made up bullshit, it's not the same as cancer

just like racial identity disorder is bullshit or the people who cut off limbs because they want to be disabled.......
if anything he needs a shrink, not a medical doctor.

Solving the problem is easy......pull down your pants and see what you have....that's what you are.....there are only two options......it's not difficult


----------



## jknowgood

Syriusly said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those two bull dykes he has for mothers look like the types of lesbians I've heard ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care if you are straight or gay. Any parent that would let an 11 start to transform should be arrested. When the boy turns 18, he can do whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then be sure to report these parents to the police. Let us know how that goes.
Click to expand...

What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?


----------



## Syriusly

jknowgood said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those two bull dykes he has for mothers look like the types of lesbians I've heard ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care if you are straight or gay. Any parent that would let an 11 start to transform should be arrested. When the boy turns 18, he can do whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then be sure to report these parents to the police. Let us know how that goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
Click to expand...


How did the report to the police go?


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you are just like Silly- you don't give a damn about the kids either- you just want to attack homosexuals- be proud- be a homophobic bigot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I want kids to be kids.......you have a problem with not politicizing kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why are you encouraging Silly's attempt to politicize this kid?
> 
> The case in question is not unique- as I mentioned before- there are other news accounts of other families dealing with the same issue- how to treat a kid who identifies as a different gender than what her/his body is.  Frankly I am glad I was never in these parents shoes- because they find out that kids that identify otherwise are at a huge risk for suicide or other self harm- and good parents will try to figure out what is best for their kids.
> 
> Yes- the parents in this case are lesbians- who are raising multiple kids- one of whom has an identity issue. Silhouette brings this case up over and over- because the parents are lesbians- or as she so quaintly notes 'bull dykes'.
> 
> For all of the kids going through this with straight parents- well Silly doesn't care- doesn't serve her purpose to attack those parents.
> 
> Like these parents- and their kid- going through the same thing- but Silly never starts a thread about them....well because the parents aren't 'bull dykes'
> Parents want NHS to give son aged 12 puberty-halting drugs | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> gender identity is bullshit....man up and go on in life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is your opinion.
> 
> Why do you think your opinion should matter more than the parents- and their doctors- when it comes to deciding how to deal with their kid?
> 
> Let me turn it the other way- if by some bizarre twist of fate you managed to have a child- who should decide on how to treat your kid for anything- you and your doctors? Or some anonymous guy on the internet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First gender identity disorder is made up bullshit, it's not the same as cancer
> t
Click to expand...


And that is your opinion- again

Why do you think your opinion should matter more than the parents- and their doctors- when it comes to deciding how to deal with their kid?

Let me turn it the other way- if by some bizarre twist of fate you managed to have a child- who should decide on how to treat your kid for anything- you and your doctors? Or some anonymous guy on the internet?


----------



## jknowgood

Syriusly said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care if you are straight or gay. Any parent that would let an 11 start to transform should be arrested. When the boy turns 18, he can do whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then be sure to report these parents to the police. Let us know how that goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the report to the police go?
Click to expand...

Don't know anyone abusing a child, but if I did, it's called dss. Call them, they have to investigate.


----------



## jknowgood

Syriusly said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care if you are straight or gay. Any parent that would let an 11 start to transform should be arrested. When the boy turns 18, he can do whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then be sure to report these parents to the police. Let us know how that goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the report to the police go?
Click to expand...

Are you in support of a 11 year old boy trying to become a girl?


----------



## Syriusly

jknowgood said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you are straight or gay. Any parent that would let an 11 start to transform should be arrested. When the boy turns 18, he can do whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then be sure to report these parents to the police. Let us know how that goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the report to the police go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know anyone abusing a child, but if I did, it's called dss. Call them, they have to investigate.
Click to expand...


So now you are changing your mind and saying these parents are not abusing their child?


----------



## Syriusly

jknowgood said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you are straight or gay. Any parent that would let an 11 start to transform should be arrested. When the boy turns 18, he can do whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then be sure to report these parents to the police. Let us know how that goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the report to the police go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you in support of a 11 year old boy trying to become a girl?
Click to expand...



I am in support of parents- with their doctors guidance- determining how best to treat a troubled child.


----------



## jknowgood

Syriusly said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you are straight or gay. Any parent that would let an 11 start to transform should be arrested. When the boy turns 18, he can do whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then be sure to report these parents to the police. Let us know how that goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the report to the police go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know anyone abusing a child, but if I did, it's called dss. Call them, they have to investigate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you are changing your mind and saying these parents are not abusing their child?
Click to expand...

What is wrong with you? Yes they are abusing their child. It seems you support it?


----------



## jknowgood

Syriusly said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you are straight or gay. Any parent that would let an 11 start to transform should be arrested. When the boy turns 18, he can do whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then be sure to report these parents to the police. Let us know how that goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the report to the police go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you in support of a 11 year old boy trying to become a girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am in support of parents- with their doctors guidance- determining how best to treat a troubled child.
Click to expand...

So you support abusing a child? You would support giving drugs that would harm him. For your cause? That's what you are saying?


----------



## Syriusly

jknowgood said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then be sure to report these parents to the police. Let us know how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the report to the police go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know anyone abusing a child, but if I did, it's called dss. Call them, they have to investigate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you are changing your mind and saying these parents are not abusing their child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is wrong with you? Yes they are abusing their child. It seems you support it?
Click to expand...


So if you believe that they are abusing their child- have you reported this abuse to the police?

I do absolutely believe that parents working with their doctors are the correct ones to decide on how to help their troubled child. You believe that you are better trained to do so.


----------



## Syriusly

jknowgood said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then be sure to report these parents to the police. Let us know how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the report to the police go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you in support of a 11 year old boy trying to become a girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am in support of parents- with their doctors guidance- determining how best to treat a troubled child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you support abusing a child?
Click to expand...


I am in support of parents- with their doctors guidance- determining how best to treat a troubled child.

You support abusing a child.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
Click to expand...

There is something seriously wrong with you. 

No 11 year old had their dick cut off. Now you’re just making shit up to support your homophobia.


----------



## Faun

jknowgood said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those two bull dykes he has for mothers look like the types of lesbians I've heard ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care if you are straight or gay. Any parent that would let an 11 start to transform should be arrested. When the boy turns 18, he can do whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then be sure to report these parents to the police. Let us know how that goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
Click to expand...

WTF? How do the hormone blockers they gave him switch her gender?


----------



## jknowgood

Syriusly said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did the report to the police go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you in support of a 11 year old boy trying to become a girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am in support of parents- with their doctors guidance- determining how best to treat a troubled child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you support abusing a child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am in support of parents- with their doctors guidance- determining how best to treat a troubled child.
> 
> You support abusing a child.
Click to expand...

They need help, not butchering their body, so that when they are an adult it's to late. A man cannot become a woman, you cannot alter someone's DNA. You're part of the problem.


----------



## jknowgood

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care if you are straight or gay. Any parent that would let an 11 start to transform should be arrested. When the boy turns 18, he can do whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then be sure to report these parents to the police. Let us know how that goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? How do the hormone blockers they gave him switch her gender?
Click to expand...

You dumb Shit they are trying to transgender the child. They want him to become a girl, they should get the death penalty for what they are doing.


----------



## Silhouette

Yep ^^


----------



## jknowgood

Silhouette said:


> Yep ^^


I'm really coming to think all liberals should get the death penalty.


----------



## Silhouette

jknowgood said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep ^^
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really coming to think all liberals should get the death penalty.
Click to expand...

Now that's the type of thing said that enables them to milk sympathy from judges & police to get those authorities to turn a blind eye to the child abuse they support & practice from the OP here.


----------



## Faun

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of what I said before
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you are straight or gay. Any parent that would let an 11 start to transform should be arrested. When the boy turns 18, he can do whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then be sure to report these parents to the police. Let us know how that goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? How do the hormone blockers they gave him switch her gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumb Shit they are trying to transgender the child. They want him to become a girl, they should get the death penalty for what they are doing.
Click to expand...

Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?



Drugging a boy in preadolescence with estrogen hormones, like the two lesbians in the OP are doing to this boy in their custody, suppresses the maturation of normal male body transformation in adolescence.  The hormones also affect his brain.  Since we are dealing with child abuse that affects the brain, all while being told "it's the boy's choice!", we have to double down on the penalties for this child abuse since that makes the crime all the more onerous.  It's like yelling to a crowd that your rape victim "made the choice" to be forced into sex as you pinned her down on the ground and forced her legs open.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drugging a boy in preadolescence with estrogen hormones, like the two lesbians in the OP are doing to this boy in their custody, suppresses the maturation of normal male body transformation in adolescence.  The hormones also affect his brain.  Since we are dealing with child abuse that affects the brain, all while being told "it's the boy's choice!", we have to double down on the penalties for this child abuse since that makes the crime all the more onerous.  It's like yelling to a crowd that your rape victim "made the choice" to be forced into sex as you pinned her down on the ground and forced her legs open.
Click to expand...

Imbecile...  the hormone treatment she got as an adolescent didn’t “switch her gender” as that other idiot claimed.


----------



## Silhouette

Who is "she"?  We're talking about a boy.  And yes, the hormones DO change the way the brain functions and as such, the BOY no longer has the ability to make proper decisions about the process of the child abuse he's undergoing at the hands of the lesbians and tacit approval of the LGBT community as a whole.

That you would even refer to HIM as "she" means you are telling us you are on board with the process.  I wouldn't make a habit of indicating that on the internet.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Who is "she"?  We're talking about a boy.  And yes, the hormones DO change the way the brain functions and as such, the BOY no longer has the ability to make proper decisions about the process of the child abuse he's undergoing at the hands of the lesbians and tacit approval of the LGBT community as a whole.
> 
> That you would even refer to HIM as "she" means you are on board with the process.


She is Tammy.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> She is Tammy.


HE is Tommy.  Swab his cheeks.  Check his pelvic bones.  Check his ribs.  The raw facts cannot ever be denied.  Not even by surgery.  

And the wind is beginning to blow away from child and adult/mental case abuse:  ACLU sues healthcare network for cancelling chest surgery of woman who identifies as man

You see, Drs have always made these mental patients sign waivers before they perform amputation on normal healthy and vital organs to these patients.  Apparently this is malpractice.  It always has been.  Fearing later lawsuits by those patients who statistically experience no life improvement by amputating their organs, Drs and insurance companies are starting to admit that medical malpractice is a not a good financial bet.

And, it is abuse of those who are vulnerable and not able to make these decisions, nor sign on any waiver before surgery.  An amateur attorney could have a field day making a nice retirement off of this type of malpractice.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is Tammy.
> 
> 
> 
> HE is Tommy.
Click to expand...

You can call her Tommy, she won’t answer.


----------



## Silhouette

^^ That's because HE is mentally ill, thanks to his lesbian overlords.  There seems to be a smug satisfaction in your tone that a boy would not answer to a masculine pronoun while insisting he was a "girl" instead....  Are you satisfied what's being done to the boy in the OP?


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is Tammy.
> 
> 
> 
> HE is Tommy.
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> You can call her Tommy, she won’t answer.




HE is Tommy.  Swab his cheeks.  Check his pelvic bones.  Check his ribs.  The raw facts cannot ever be denied.  Not even by surgery.

And the wind is beginning to blow away from child and adult/mental case abuse:  ACLU sues healthcare network for cancelling chest surgery of woman who identifies as man

You see, Drs have always made these mental patients sign waivers before they perform amputation on normal healthy and vital organs to these patients.  Apparently this is malpractice.  It always has been.  Fearing later lawsuits by those patients who statistically experience no life improvement by amputating their organs, Drs and insurance companies are starting to admit that medical malpractice is a not a good financial bet.

And, it is abuse of those who are vulnerable and not able to make these decisions, nor sign on any waiver before surgery.  An amateur attorney could have a field day making a nice retirement off of this type of malpractice....

...and in the case from the OP...child abuse...and malpractice.  That attorney could afford a nonstop supply of hookers and cocaine for his mansions across the world on settlements for those offenses.


----------



## jknowgood

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you are straight or gay. Any parent that would let an 11 start to transform should be arrested. When the boy turns 18, he can do whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then be sure to report these parents to the police. Let us know how that goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? How do the hormone blockers they gave him switch her gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumb Shit they are trying to transgender the child. They want him to become a girl, they should get the death penalty for what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?
Click to expand...

Hormone pills? They could give him tits. Pills to alter his mind. There seems to be a pill for anything now a days.


----------



## Silhouette

^^ Yes, the BOY is being drugged to "become a girl".  But it's actually that he's being drugged to become softened to the idea of later becoming an amputated freak/eunuch....because even the Drs doing the amputations admit that there's no chance of HIM ever actually becoming a girl.  Only a mutilated approximation....all to make money and "cure" HIM of what is actually mental illness...

Attorneys?  I mean, c'mon.  This one is a slam dunk.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drugging a boy in preadolescence with estrogen hormones, like the two lesbians in the OP are doing to this boy .
Click to expand...


Except of course you are lying. As usual

Per your own article

_This summer, he started taking hormone-blocking drugs, which will stop him from experiencing puberty._

'hormone blocking drugs- not estrogen hormones

You are just lying- as you always do.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> ^^ Yes, the BOY is being drugged to "become a girl".  \.



Nope- you are just lying. 

Just because the kid's parents are lesbians.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> ^^ That's because HE is mentally ill, thanks to his lesbian overlords.



According to you- but of course you are the mentally ill person who is only interested in this kid because his parents are lesbians. 

If his parents were straight- which is the case for the majority of kids like him- you would ignore them. 

You keep cycling back to this story- because- and only because- in this specific case- the parents are lesbians- or as you so cutely called them 'bull dykes'

You are just a homophobic bigot who uses the issue of kids to attack gays. You do it over and over- different kids- same attacks.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?



  No sane person believes that it is possible for anyone to switch genders, and no sane person has said or implied so in this thread.

  The abuse, here, is in these sick perverts raising this boy to think that he is supposed to be a girl, and in giving him Frankensteinish medical treatments that are supposed to help him become a girl.  As a matter of immutable, undeniable biological fact, this boy is not a girl, cannot become a girl, and will never become a girl.  The treatments that are supposedly going to help him become a girl will do nothing but seriously f••• him up for life. Without these treatments, he had a reasonable shot of overcoming the psychological damage, and growing up to be a normal, healthy man, a husband, and father.  Now, he has no chance of any of that, no chance of being anything but a severely-damaged freak, whose life will very likely end in suicide.  His blood is on the hands of the sick freaks who did this to him, and on those such as you who defend it.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> ^^ That's because HE is mentally ill, thanks to his lesbian overlords.  There seems to be a smug satisfaction in your tone that a boy would not answer to a masculine pronoun while insisting he was a "girl" instead....  Are you satisfied what's being done to the boy in the OP?


I’m satisfied she’s being well taken care of by a loving family.

Have you heard back from the Department of Justice? Or are they laughing at you too?


----------



## Faun

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then be sure to report these parents to the police. Let us know how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? How do the hormone blockers they gave him switch her gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumb Shit they are trying to transgender the child. They want him to become a girl, they should get the death penalty for what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hormone pills? They could give him tits. Pills to alter his mind. There seems to be a pill for anything now a days.
Click to expand...

That was your claim, that she’s was taking hormone pills to change her gender. I know that sounds crazy but that is what you idiotically claimed. All you did was to reveal you have no idea what you’re talking about.


----------



## Silhouette

^^ Because even you admit that changing gender isn't possible.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> ^^ That's because HE is mentally ill, thanks to his lesbian overlords.  There seems to be a smug satisfaction in your tone that a boy would not answer to a masculine pronoun while insisting he was a "girl" instead....  Are you satisfied what's being done to the boy in the OP?





Faun said:


> I’m satisfied he’s (sic) being well taken care of by a loving family.


Well that's enough for me.  Go ahead and drug him; then chop his dick off.  No child abuse here.  Faun says so.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> No 11 year old had their dick cut off. Now you’re just making shit up to support your homophobia.
Click to expand...

he's trans gendered and given hormones.....whats the next step douchebag.......he takes a bunch of testosterone and becomes he man?


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That's because HE is mentally ill, thanks to his lesbian overlords.  There seems to be a smug satisfaction in your tone that a boy would not answer to a masculine pronoun while insisting he was a "girl" instead....  Are you satisfied what's being done to the boy in the OP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m satisfied he’s (sic) being well taken care of by a loving family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's enough for me.  Go ahead and drug him; then chop his dick off.  No child abuse here.  Faun says so.
Click to expand...

You poor thing. I accept your surrender. Altering posters’ quotes is against the rules here.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you are straight or gay. Any parent that would let an 11 start to transform should be arrested. When the boy turns 18, he can do whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then be sure to report these parents to the police. Let us know how that goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? How do the hormone blockers they gave him switch her gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumb Shit they are trying to transgender the child. They want him to become a girl, they should get the death penalty for what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?
Click to expand...



Hey look at you trying to change the subject...read the article in the OP......


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "she"?  We're talking about a boy.  And yes, the hormones DO change the way the brain functions and as such, the BOY no longer has the ability to make proper decisions about the process of the child abuse he's undergoing at the hands of the lesbians and tacit approval of the LGBT community as a whole.
> 
> That you would even refer to HIM as "she" means you are on board with the process.
> 
> 
> 
> She is Tammy.
Click to expand...

so someone with a dick is a she?

and you guys say we don't believe in science...holy shit.....you guys have gone provably insane


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That's because HE is mentally ill, thanks to his lesbian overlords.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to you- but of course you are the mentally ill person who is only interested in this kid because his parents are lesbians.
> 
> If his parents were straight- which is the case for the majority of kids like him- you would ignore them.
> 
> You keep cycling back to this story- because- and only because- in this specific case- the parents are lesbians- or as you so cutely called them 'bull dykes'
> 
> You are just a homophobic bigot who uses the issue of kids to attack gays. You do it over and over- different kids- same attacks.
Click to expand...



No we wouldn't ignore them....

forcing your crazy ass beliefs on a child is sick.....and you guys do it all the time.....sex ed for kindergarteners and don't even talk to me about climate change......but now forcing kids to be a different sex...that's beyond disgusting....what's next infanticide????


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That's because HE is mentally ill, thanks to his lesbian overlords.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to you- but of course you are the mentally ill person who is only interested in this kid because his parents are lesbians.
> 
> If his parents were straight- which is the case for the majority of kids like him- you would ignore them.
> 
> You keep cycling back to this story- because- and only because- in this specific case- the parents are lesbians- or as you so cutely called them 'bull dykes'
> 
> You are just a homophobic bigot who uses the issue of kids to attack gays. You do it over and over- different kids- same attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No we wouldn't ignore them....
> ??
Click to expand...


Yet you have. 

The only reason why you are responding is because Silly with her compulsive obsessive hatred of homosexuals keeps recycling this story because the parents are as she called them 'bull dykes'


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> No 11 year old had their dick cut off. Now you’re just making shit up to support your homophobia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's trans gendered and given hormones....
Click to expand...


Clearly you are just parroting Silhouette and didn't even read the article- so you are both ignorant and stupid. 

Or you are lying. And stupid.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> No 11 year old had their dick cut off. Now you’re just making shit up to support your homophobia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's trans gendered and given hormones.....whats the next step douchebag.......he takes a bunch of testosterone and becomes he man?
Click to expand...

You said an 11 year old was having their dick cut off. Now the forum sees you admit you were full of shit.  No 11 year old had their dick cut off.


----------



## Syriusly

Bob Blaylock said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sane person believes that it is possible for anyone to switch genders, and no sane person has said or implied so in this thread.
Click to expand...


Bobbie is hardly the poster child to lecture on what a sane person believes. 

Meanwhile as I have said from the beginning- I support parents and their doctors deciding on the best treatment for their troubled children.


----------



## jknowgood

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? How do the hormone blockers they gave him switch her gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumb Shit they are trying to transgender the child. They want him to become a girl, they should get the death penalty for what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hormone pills? They could give him tits. Pills to alter his mind. There seems to be a pill for anything now a days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was your claim, that she’s was taking hormone pills to change her gender. I know that sounds crazy but that is what you idiotically claimed. All you did was to reveal you have no idea what you’re talking about.
Click to expand...

They support him transferring to a girl. Look if you have a boy. You raise him to be a boy. When he turns 18 and still wants to be a girl, then he can try to become one. It's the parents responsibility to raise and protect their children. Those lesbians are raising that boy to be a girl, and that's child abuse.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That's because HE is mentally ill, thanks to his lesbian overlords.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to you- but of course you are the mentally ill person who is only interested in this kid because his parents are lesbians.
> 
> If his parents were straight- which is the case for the majority of kids like him- you would ignore them.
> 
> You keep cycling back to this story- because- and only because- in this specific case- the parents are lesbians- or as you so cutely called them 'bull dykes'
> 
> You are just a homophobic bigot who uses the issue of kids to attack gays. You do it over and over- different kids- same attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No we wouldn't ignore them....
> ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you have.
> 
> The only reason why you are responding is because Silly with her compulsive obsessive hatred of homosexuals keeps recycling this story because the parents are as she called them 'bull dykes'
Click to expand...

really show me where we ignored them?

fuck I know conservatives that attacked Will Smith and Roseanne (I think they are both hetero) for having a real (Will) and a tv kid(Roseanne) dress like women.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> No 11 year old had their dick cut off. Now you’re just making shit up to support your homophobia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's trans gendered and given hormones.....whats the next step douchebag.......he takes a bunch of testosterone and becomes he man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said an 11 year old was having their dick cut off. Now the forum sees you admit you were full of shit.  No 11 year old had their dick cut off.
Click to expand...

OMG this is a trick the left uses......the go literal, so do that for the bible and constitution..

now trans gendered men....what do they do to become the opposite sex......hint: cut a certain body part off.....lets start with that... I am right?


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sane person believes that it is possible for anyone to switch genders, and no sane person has said or implied so in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bobbie is hardly the poster child to lecture on what a sane person believes.
> 
> Meanwhile as I have said from the beginning- I support parents and their doctors deciding on the best treatment for their troubled children.
Click to expand...

how many genders are there?

this is where syriusly gets his science education


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then be sure to report these parents to the police. Let us know how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? How do the hormone blockers they gave him switch her gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumb Shit they are trying to transgender the child. They want him to become a girl, they should get the death penalty for what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look at you trying to change the subject...read the article in the OP......
Click to expand...

LOL

You poor thing... I responded to an idiot who said she was taking pills to change her gender.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? How do the hormone blockers they gave him switch her gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumb Shit they are trying to transgender the child. They want him to become a girl, they should get the death penalty for what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look at you trying to change the subject...read the article in the OP......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing... I responded to an idiot who said she was taking pills to change her gender.
Click to expand...

Did you read the article?
Do you even know how trans genderism works?


I'm arguing with someone hat either doesn't have a clue, or is trying to muddy the waters to get ignorant people on their side.......when you argue with me you lose......sorry, sucks for you.

so again.....here is an article

Transgender hormone therapy - Wikipedia


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason- the only reason- why Silly keeps referring this case is because the parents are openly lesbian.
> 
> There are straight parents who have been in the news dealing with the exact same issue with their kids- which I have brought to Silly's attention before- and she ignores.
> 
> Because it isn't about the kids. For Silly the kids are always just a tool too attack homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> No 11 year old had their dick cut off. Now you’re just making shit up to support your homophobia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's trans gendered and given hormones.....whats the next step douchebag.......he takes a bunch of testosterone and becomes he man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said an 11 year old was having their dick cut off. Now the forum sees you admit you were full of shit.  No 11 year old had their dick cut off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG this is a trick the left uses......the go literal, so do that for the bible and constitution..
> 
> now trans gendered men....what do they do to become the opposite sex......hint: cut a certain body part off.....lets start with that... I am right?
Click to expand...

LOL 

What are you saying? That I should expect posters here don’t mean what they type??


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? How do the hormone blockers they gave him switch her gender?
> 
> 
> 
> You dumb Shit they are trying to transgender the child. They want him to become a girl, they should get the death penalty for what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look at you trying to change the subject...read the article in the OP......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing... I responded to an idiot who said she was taking pills to change her gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read the article?
> Do you even know how trans genderism works?
> 
> 
> I'm arguing with someone hat either doesn't have a clue, or is trying to muddy the waters to get ignorant people on their side.......when you argue with me you lose......sorry, sucks for you.
> 
> so again.....here is an article
> 
> Transgender hormone therapy - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

I personally know a family going through this. I am well aware of what’s involved as well as the family dynamics, trials and tribulations.


----------



## jknowgood

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference giving the boy pot, or giving him hormone pills to try to switch his gender?
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? How do the hormone blockers they gave him switch her gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumb Shit they are trying to transgender the child. They want him to become a girl, they should get the death penalty for what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look at you trying to change the subject...read the article in the OP......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing... I responded to an idiot who said she was taking pills to change her gender.
Click to expand...

Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?


----------



## Faun

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? How do the hormone blockers they gave him switch her gender?
> 
> 
> 
> You dumb Shit they are trying to transgender the child. They want him to become a girl, they should get the death penalty for what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look at you trying to change the subject...read the article in the OP......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing... I responded to an idiot who said she was taking pills to change her gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
Click to expand...

No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> 
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> No 11 year old had their dick cut off. Now you’re just making shit up to support your homophobia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's trans gendered and given hormones.....whats the next step douchebag.......he takes a bunch of testosterone and becomes he man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said an 11 year old was having their dick cut off. Now the forum sees you admit you were full of shit.  No 11 year old had their dick cut off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG this is a trick the left uses......the go literal, so do that for the bible and constitution..
> 
> now trans gendered men....what do they do to become the opposite sex......hint: cut a certain body part off.....lets start with that... I am right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What are you saying? That I should expect posters here don’t mean what they type??
Click to expand...



No, you should know the process

you give hormones
then you do surgeory

so .....what are you not understanding about sex changes


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dumb Shit they are trying to transgender the child. They want him to become a girl, they should get the death penalty for what they are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look at you trying to change the subject...read the article in the OP......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing... I responded to an idiot who said she was taking pills to change her gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
Click to expand...



Oh wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wait a fucking second

are you saying that it delays puberty if the CHOOSE to change gender?

So they haven't chosen yet???

'if so why delay the puberty.....you guys have the most fucked up shit ive ever seen


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> No 11 year old had their dick cut off. Now you’re just making shit up to support your homophobia.
> 
> 
> 
> he's trans gendered and given hormones.....whats the next step douchebag.......he takes a bunch of testosterone and becomes he man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said an 11 year old was having their dick cut off. Now the forum sees you admit you were full of shit.  No 11 year old had their dick cut off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG this is a trick the left uses......the go literal, so do that for the bible and constitution..
> 
> now trans gendered men....what do they do to become the opposite sex......hint: cut a certain body part off.....lets start with that... I am right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What are you saying? That I should expect posters here don’t mean what they type??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you should know the process
> 
> you give hormones
> then you do surgeory
> 
> so .....what are you not understanding about sex changes
Click to expand...

That’s not what you said. Earlier, you said an 11 year old was having their dick cut off. You only change that now because your earlier comment reveals what an idiot you are.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.



  As a matter of immutable, undeniable scientific fact, nobody can _“transition…to the opposite gender”_.  It is biologically impossible, and it is absurd and insane to claim otherwise.

  It's not a choice for this boy to remain a boy or become a girl.  Becoming a girl is simply not an option.  The choice is to allow him the chance to grow up to be a normal, healthy man, or to grow up to be a damaged freak with no hope if a normal, healthy adulthood.  Choosing the latter for him is severe child abuse.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's trans gendered and given hormones.....whats the next step douchebag.......he takes a bunch of testosterone and becomes he man?
> 
> 
> 
> You said an 11 year old was having their dick cut off. Now the forum sees you admit you were full of shit.  No 11 year old had their dick cut off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG this is a trick the left uses......the go literal, so do that for the bible and constitution..
> 
> now trans gendered men....what do they do to become the opposite sex......hint: cut a certain body part off.....lets start with that... I am right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What are you saying? That I should expect posters here don’t mean what they type??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you should know the process
> 
> you give hormones
> then you do surgeory
> 
> so .....what are you not understanding about sex changes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what you said. Earlier, you said an 11 year old was having their dick cut off. You only change that now because your earlier comment reveals what an idiot you are.
Click to expand...



dumbfuck......I did say that......because that's a logical step......why are you doing this shit to a kid......they cant and shouldn't make these decisions....no one should.....I don't care how expert you are


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look at you trying to change the subject...read the article in the OP......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing... I responded to an idiot who said she was taking pills to change her gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wait a fucking second
> 
> are you saying that it delays puberty if the CHOOSE to change gender?
> 
> So they haven't chosen yet???
> 
> 'if so why delay the puberty.....you guys have the most fucked up shit ive ever seen
Click to expand...

They haven’t chosen to go through with the operation until they’re an adult, no.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said an 11 year old was having their dick cut off. Now the forum sees you admit you were full of shit.  No 11 year old had their dick cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG this is a trick the left uses......the go literal, so do that for the bible and constitution..
> 
> now trans gendered men....what do they do to become the opposite sex......hint: cut a certain body part off.....lets start with that... I am right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What are you saying? That I should expect posters here don’t mean what they type??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you should know the process
> 
> you give hormones
> then you do surgeory
> 
> so .....what are you not understanding about sex changes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what you said. Earlier, you said an 11 year old was having their dick cut off. You only change that now because your earlier comment reveals what an idiot you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dumbfuck......I did say that......because that's a logical step......why are you doing this shit to a kid......they cant and shouldn't make these decisions....no one should.....I don't care how expert you are
Click to expand...

It’s up to the parents how to treat such a child. Not you or me.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look at you trying to change the subject...read the article in the OP......
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing... I responded to an idiot who said she was taking pills to change her gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wait a fucking second
> 
> are you saying that it delays puberty if the CHOOSE to change gender?
> 
> So they haven't chosen yet???
> 
> 'if so why delay the puberty.....you guys have the most fucked up shit ive ever seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They haven’t chosen to go through with the operation until they’re an adult, no.
Click to expand...


but they started the process.......so???????????????????

what are they gonna do, pump him full of hormones until he's 18?


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG this is a trick the left uses......the go literal, so do that for the bible and constitution..
> 
> now trans gendered men....what do they do to become the opposite sex......hint: cut a certain body part off.....lets start with that... I am right?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> What are you saying? That I should expect posters here don’t mean what they type??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you should know the process
> 
> you give hormones
> then you do surgeory
> 
> so .....what are you not understanding about sex changes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what you said. Earlier, you said an 11 year old was having their dick cut off. You only change that now because your earlier comment reveals what an idiot you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dumbfuck......I did say that......because that's a logical step......why are you doing this shit to a kid......they cant and shouldn't make these decisions....no one should.....I don't care how expert you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s up to the parents how to treat such a child. Not you or me.
Click to expand...


No it's not.....if you can take children from parents who spank...you can certainly do this...spanking is fine.....changing the sex of a child...is not


----------



## jknowgood

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dumb Shit they are trying to transgender the child. They want him to become a girl, they should get the death penalty for what they are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look at you trying to change the subject...read the article in the OP......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing... I responded to an idiot who said she was taking pills to change her gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
Click to expand...

An eleven year old child doesn't need drugs to stall an natural occurance. Like you said if they choose to do so. Well if he changes his mind in a couple of years he will be the only male guy in high school with tits. Liberals are totally looney.


----------



## jknowgood

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing... I responded to an idiot who said she was taking pills to change her gender.
> 
> 
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wait a fucking second
> 
> are you saying that it delays puberty if the CHOOSE to change gender?
> 
> So they haven't chosen yet???
> 
> 'if so why delay the puberty.....you guys have the most fucked up shit ive ever seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They haven’t chosen to go through with the operation until they’re an adult, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but they started the process.......so???????????????????
> 
> what are they gonna do, pump him full of hormones until he's 18?
Click to expand...

The doctor prescribing the medicine should lose their license to be a doctor.


----------



## Faun

Bob Blaylock said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of immutable, undeniable scientific fact, nobody can _“transition…to the opposite gender”_.  It is biologically impossible, and it is absurd and insane to claim otherwise.
> 
> It's not a choice for this boy to remain a boy or become a girl.  Becoming a girl is simply not an option.  The choice is to allow him the chance to grow up to be a normal, healthy man, or to grow up to be a damaged freak with no hope if a normal, healthy adulthood.  Choosing the latter for him is severe child abuse.
Click to expand...

So you say, but you’re a nobody in an Internet forum. Doctors and other licensed professionals say otherwise.


----------



## Faun

jknowgood said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wait a fucking second
> 
> are you saying that it delays puberty if the CHOOSE to change gender?
> 
> So they haven't chosen yet???
> 
> 'if so why delay the puberty.....you guys have the most fucked up shit ive ever seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They haven’t chosen to go through with the operation until they’re an adult, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but they started the process.......so???????????????????
> 
> what are they gonna do, pump him full of hormones until he's 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The doctor prescribing the medicine should lose their license to be a doctor.
Click to expand...

Who’s stopping you from filing a complaint?


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing... I responded to an idiot who said she was taking pills to change her gender.
> 
> 
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wait a fucking second
> 
> are you saying that it delays puberty if the CHOOSE to change gender?
> 
> So they haven't chosen yet???
> 
> 'if so why delay the puberty.....you guys have the most fucked up shit ive ever seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They haven’t chosen to go through with the operation until they’re an adult, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but they started the process.......so???????????????????
> 
> what are they gonna do, pump him full of hormones until he's 18?
Click to expand...

They did not start any process. They’re putting off puberty IF their child chooses to have the operation as an adult. You really have no idea what you’re talking about. But then, that was evident when you posted -11 year olds were having their dicks cut off.


----------



## Faun

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look at you trying to change the subject...read the article in the OP......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing... I responded to an idiot who said she was taking pills to change her gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An eleven year old child doesn't need drugs to stall an natural occurance. Like you said if they choose to do so. Well if he changes his mind in a couple of years he will be the only male guy in high school with tits. Liberals are totally looney.
Click to expand...

Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.


----------



## jknowgood

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look at you trying to change the subject...read the article in the OP......
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing... I responded to an idiot who said she was taking pills to change her gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An eleven year old child doesn't need drugs to stall an natural occurance. Like you said if they choose to do so. Well if he changes his mind in a couple of years he will be the only male guy in high school with tits. Liberals are totally looney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
Click to expand...

Why would you delay a natural occurrence in his growing body? How do you know those drugs put in his body won't effect him later? Most kids aren't recommended to take cough medicine till their twelve. The doctor should lose his license.


----------



## Silhouette

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you delay a natural occurrence in his growing body? How do you know those drugs put in his body won't effect him later? Most kids aren't recommended to take cough medicine till their twelve. The doctor should lose his license.
Click to expand...


Distorting the boy's body to fit with his lesbian overlords view of "the only gender worth loving or caring about" is child abuse.  Suppressing male development in a male to coerce him into chopping his dick off later to become a mutant/eunuch (never female, impossible, Dr's make him sign a waiver saying so) is CHILD ABUSE.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wait a fucking second
> 
> are you saying that it delays puberty if the CHOOSE to change gender?
> 
> So they haven't chosen yet???
> 
> 'if so why delay the puberty.....you guys have the most fucked up shit ive ever seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They haven’t chosen to go through with the operation until they’re an adult, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but they started the process.......so???????????????????
> 
> what are they gonna do, pump him full of hormones until he's 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did not start any process. They’re putting off puberty IF their child chooses to have the operation as an adult. You really have no idea what you’re talking about. But then, that was evident when you posted -11 year olds were having their dicks cut off.
Click to expand...



ok so you're against cutting off 11 year old dicks...that's progress.,...glad you made one concession to normality
By putting them on drugs of anykind...that is starting a process
by delaying puberty...that is starting a process

are you really this dumb?


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look at you trying to change the subject...read the article in the OP......
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing... I responded to an idiot who said she was taking pills to change her gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An eleven year old child doesn't need drugs to stall an natural occurance. Like you said if they choose to do so. Well if he changes his mind in a couple of years he will be the only male guy in high school with tits. Liberals are totally looney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
Click to expand...



then why are they delaying puberty? You're argument is bullshit

you say
its not about changing sexes (then what is the point of this?)
they are not starting a process (what do you call delaying puberty?)


----------



## Hal-9000

Silhouette said:


> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy...*At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder*. By the age of eight, he began transitioning. ...*The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm*, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. The California boy 11 who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Just after his first 6 formative years, this boy raised by two lesbians suddenly wants to femalize himself by genital mutilation. "Gender identity disorder" could also be called "my gender doesn't matter disorder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "father" lesbian on the right looks on sternly while the "mother" lesbian opines for the camera.  The boy in the middle had a female hormone implant stuck in his arm on order from his lesbian "parents"..  His body language perhaps the most telling of all.  Notice his hands tightly clamped over his groin.  At his age, he knows where this is all leading...(see pictures in my next post)..
> 
> *No LGBTQ member has spoken out publicly or even privately to my knowledge to denounce this disgusting and abusive process.*
> 
> It's helpful to understand how this could be happening on American soil to an American citizen/child if one understands what has happened to the final authoritative body that has given its stamp of approval to this: the APA or "American Psychological Association".  Their quest for science and hard data has been tossed away in preference of "audited-group-think".  It's called "CQR" and you can read more about how a cult works here: Federal Gay-Activist Judges Aren t to Blame They Rely on Science .. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The issue named by the APA's accredited therapists is "gender identity disorder". I offer that because of CQR at the American Psychological Association, not enough research has been done, or it has been done and its results are "not acceptable" to the audit-group-think mandate that has replaced data and numbers there, the child may have been misdiagnosed.
> 
> It is conceivable that in a home where two women have rejected men (except one that dresses like, talks like and acts like a man...visit the link above for more pictures) so utterly as to marry each other, (well, not legally according to Judge Sutton), that any boy raised in that manifest-rejection environment might deduce with his simple, formative, childlike mind that "boy/male=rejected"..
> 
> Aside: For more on the 6th circuit court of federal appeal/Judge Sutton's support for states to reject gay marriage, see this link: 6th Circuit Federal Appeals Court Gives Thumb s Up to States Choice on Gay Marriage Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Now, I've not seen a survey done by the APA where so-called transgendered children were asked in a neutral/non-suggestive format where they came up with the idea that they didn't want to be their gender anymore. And I doubt any of us with the current "audit-group-think" (CQR) structure at the APA (de facto, cult) will see such a survey for as long as the Agenda runs that outfit and yanks its chain (audited...). So I'm suggesting to people's common sense, and more particularly, those who have known lesbians and have heard their near nonstop innuendo or outright beratement and rejection of males in their lives, that it is remotely possible that "Tammy" may have been a creation of their manifest rejection of males in general. The child is presenting with sypmtoms of the "parents" mental issues..
> 
> I heartily encourage anyone reading this to visit the link and others on this story, read the articles in depth, look at the photos and meditate within themselves as to ALL possibilities of what could be going on with this boy.....and not just the APA-audit-approved hasty "conclusion":
> 
> *For Syriusly, who has trouble keeping the root issues in focus:*
> 
> Well of course child abuse occurs in more than just gay homes. It's just that with the gay community, they get behind this and support it. In the hetero community the parents would have to leave town and hide out in the woods to avoid a crowd at their door with torches at night.
> 
> The issue here is institutionalized-child-abuse vs discouraged child abuse... It's a difference of CULTural values... the hetero community does not identify itself as "LGBT". The "T" is for "Transgender"....
Click to expand...


Retarded is not illegal unfortunately


----------



## Wyatt earp

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG this is a trick the left uses......the go literal, so do that for the bible and constitution..
> 
> now trans gendered men....what do they do to become the opposite sex......hint: cut a certain body part off.....lets start with that... I am right?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> What are you saying? That I should expect posters here don’t mean what they type??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you should know the process
> 
> you give hormones
> then you do surgeory
> 
> so .....what are you not understanding about sex changes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what you said. Earlier, you said an 11 year old was having their dick cut off. You only change that now because your earlier comment reveals what an idiot you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dumbfuck......I did say that......because that's a logical step......why are you doing this shit to a kid......they cant and shouldn't make these decisions....no one should.....I don't care how expert you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s up to the parents how to treat such a child. Not you or me.
Click to expand...




That's child abuse.
.


----------



## jknowgood

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look at you trying to change the subject...read the article in the OP......
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing... I responded to an idiot who said she was taking pills to change her gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An eleven year old child doesn't need drugs to stall an natural occurance. Like you said if they choose to do so. Well if he changes his mind in a couple of years he will be the only male guy in high school with tits. Liberals are totally looney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
Click to expand...

You can say 100% that delaying puberty doesn't hurt the child's health?


----------



## Silhouette

Well you guys...he's here defending child abuse so...  Do you really put a lot of stock in his arguments?


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you delay a natural occurrence in his growing body? How do you know those drugs put in his body won't effect him later? Most kids aren't recommended to take cough medicine till their twelve. The doctor should lose his license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Distorting the boy's body to fit with his lesbian overlords view of "the only gender worth loving or caring about" is child abuse.  Suppressing male development in a male to coerce him into chopping his dick off later to become a mutant/eunuch (never female, impossible, Dr's make him sign a waiver saying so) is CHILD ABUSE.
Click to expand...

What does delaying puberty have to do with lesbians?


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wait a fucking second
> 
> are you saying that it delays puberty if the CHOOSE to change gender?
> 
> So they haven't chosen yet???
> 
> 'if so why delay the puberty.....you guys have the most fucked up shit ive ever seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They haven’t chosen to go through with the operation until they’re an adult, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but they started the process.......so???????????????????
> 
> what are they gonna do, pump him full of hormones until he's 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did not start any process. They’re putting off puberty IF their child chooses to have the operation as an adult. You really have no idea what you’re talking about. But then, that was evident when you posted -11 year olds were having their dicks cut off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok so you're against cutting off 11 year old dicks...that's progress.,...glad you made one concession to normality
> By putting them on drugs of anykind...that is starting a process
> by delaying puberty...that is starting a process
> 
> are you really this dumb?
Click to expand...

G’head, tell the forum again how 11 year olds are having their dicks cut off.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing... I responded to an idiot who said she was taking pills to change her gender.
> 
> 
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An eleven year old child doesn't need drugs to stall an natural occurance. Like you said if they choose to do so. Well if he changes his mind in a couple of years he will be the only male guy in high school with tits. Liberals are totally looney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why are they delaying puberty? You're argument is bullshit
> 
> you say
> its not about changing sexes (then what is the point of this?)
> they are not starting a process (what do you call delaying puberty?)
Click to expand...

That’s not what I said. Try reading for comprehension.


----------



## jknowgood

Faun said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you delay a natural occurrence in his growing body? How do you know those drugs put in his body won't effect him later? Most kids aren't recommended to take cough medicine till their twelve. The doctor should lose his license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Distorting the boy's body to fit with his lesbian overlords view of "the only gender worth loving or caring about" is child abuse.  Suppressing male development in a male to coerce him into chopping his dick off later to become a mutant/eunuch (never female, impossible, Dr's make him sign a waiver saying so) is CHILD ABUSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does delaying puberty have to do with lesbians?
Click to expand...

You tell me, I stated earlier. I don't care if they are gay or straight,  this is child abuse.


----------



## Faun

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you delay a natural occurrence in his growing body? How do you know those drugs put in his body won't effect him later? Most kids aren't recommended to take cough medicine till their twelve. The doctor should lose his license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Distorting the boy's body to fit with his lesbian overlords view of "the only gender worth loving or caring about" is child abuse.  Suppressing male development in a male to coerce him into chopping his dick off later to become a mutant/eunuch (never female, impossible, Dr's make him sign a waiver saying so) is CHILD ABUSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does delaying puberty have to do with lesbians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me, I stated earlier. I don't care if they are gay or straight,  this is child abuse.
Click to expand...

So did you call the police?


----------



## jknowgood

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An eleven year old child doesn't need drugs to stall an natural occurance. Like you said if they choose to do so. Well if he changes his mind in a couple of years he will be the only male guy in high school with tits. Liberals are totally looney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why are they delaying puberty? You're argument is bullshit
> 
> you say
> its not about changing sexes (then what is the point of this?)
> they are not starting a process (what do you call delaying puberty?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what I said. Try reading for comprehension.
Click to expand...

That's exactly what you said, all they are doing is delaying puberty. Till he decides what he wants to be.


----------



## Faun

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> An eleven year old child doesn't need drugs to stall an natural occurance. Like you said if they choose to do so. Well if he changes his mind in a couple of years he will be the only male guy in high school with tits. Liberals are totally looney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why are they delaying puberty? You're argument is bullshit
> 
> you say
> its not about changing sexes (then what is the point of this?)
> they are not starting a process (what do you call delaying puberty?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what I said. Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what you said, all they are doing is delaying puberty. Till he decides what he wants to be.
Click to expand...

I never said “it’s not about changing sexes.” I said it delaying puberty does not change someone’s gender. I understand the subtle distinction is long on  Neanderthal conservatives; but c’est la vie.


----------



## Syriusly

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? How do the hormone blockers they gave him switch her gender?
> 
> 
> 
> You dumb Shit they are trying to transgender the child. They want him to become a girl, they should get the death penalty for what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron.... you said giving him pills switches his gender. What kind of pills are you taking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hormone pills? They could give him tits. Pills to alter his mind. There seems to be a pill for anything now a days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was your claim, that she’s was taking hormone pills to change her gender. I know that sounds crazy but that is what you idiotically claimed. All you did was to reveal you have no idea what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those lesbians are raising that boy to be a girl, and that's child abuse.
Click to expand...

d

So have you reported this 'child abuse' to the police?

I realize that you don't really care what happens to this child- but you keep calling it child abuse- and if you really believe this is a crime- why haven't you reported it?


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing... I responded to an idiot who said she was taking pills to change her gender.
> 
> 
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An eleven year old child doesn't need drugs to stall an natural occurance. Like you said if they choose to do so. Well if he changes his mind in a couple of years he will be the only male guy in high school with tits. Liberals are totally looney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why are they delaying puberty? You're argument is bullshit)
Click to expand...


I know this is an odd concept for you contards to grasp- but if you read the actual article in the OP- not Silly's retarded interpretation- you would find out. 

But you contards have been weeded on being spoon fed lies from the RWNJ press- and hate looking at the original articles.....so......you are left with your preferred mode: ignorant and angry.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you delay a natural occurrence in his growing body? How do you know those drugs put in his body won't effect him later? Most kids aren't recommended to take cough medicine till their twelve. The doctor should lose his license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Distorting the boy's body to fit with his lesbian overlords E.
Click to expand...


Shame that the boy's heteorsexual parents abandoned him- perhaps because of his developmental issues- and left him to strangers to raise. 

Or as you call adoptive parents: overlords.


----------



## Syriusly

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing... I responded to an idiot who said she was taking pills to change her gender.
> 
> 
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An eleven year old child doesn't need drugs to stall an natural occurance. Like you said if they choose to do so. Well if he changes his mind in a couple of years he will be the only male guy in high school with tits. Liberals are totally looney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you delay a natural occurrence in his growing body? .
Click to expand...


Read the article cited in the OP- and you would find out. 

Or continue to be ignorant and angry.


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> What are you saying? That I should expect posters here don’t mean what they type??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you should know the process
> 
> you give hormones
> then you do surgeory
> 
> so .....what are you not understanding about sex changes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what you said. Earlier, you said an 11 year old was having their dick cut off. You only change that now because your earlier comment reveals what an idiot you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dumbfuck......I did say that......because that's a logical step......why are you doing this shit to a kid......they cant and shouldn't make these decisions....no one should.....I don't care how expert you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s up to the parents how to treat such a child. Not you or me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not.....if you can take children from parents who spank...you can certainly do this...spanking is fine.....changing the sex of a child...is not
Click to expand...


Yep- the contard point of view:

Beating a child is okay.

Treating a child for sexual confusion- child abuse.


----------



## skye

oh my.....   why some lesbians are so agressive?.....I wonder why

 many    are very nice and educated  ... even though I'm no expert in these things at all.

but .... this  aggressiveness coming from some lesbians ....it's really so repulsive....and  it's so sad.


----------



## jknowgood

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you delay a natural occurrence in his growing body? How do you know those drugs put in his body won't effect him later? Most kids aren't recommended to take cough medicine till their twelve. The doctor should lose his license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Distorting the boy's body to fit with his lesbian overlords view of "the only gender worth loving or caring about" is child abuse.  Suppressing male development in a male to coerce him into chopping his dick off later to become a mutant/eunuch (never female, impossible, Dr's make him sign a waiver saying so) is CHILD ABUSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does delaying puberty have to do with lesbians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me, I stated earlier. I don't care if they are gay or straight,  this is child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did you call the police?
Click to expand...

I won't call the police,  I'll go after the doctors license.


----------



## jknowgood

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> An eleven year old child doesn't need drugs to stall an natural occurance. Like you said if they choose to do so. Well if he changes his mind in a couple of years he will be the only male guy in high school with tits. Liberals are totally looney.
> 
> 
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why are they delaying puberty? You're argument is bullshit
> 
> you say
> its not about changing sexes (then what is the point of this?)
> they are not starting a process (what do you call delaying puberty?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what I said. Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what you said, all they are doing is delaying puberty. Till he decides what he wants to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said “it’s not about changing sexes.” I said it delaying puberty does not change someone’s gender. I understand the subtle distinction is long on  Neanderthal conservatives; but c’est la vie.
Click to expand...

Like I said,  go after the doctors. Once this is brought into the mainstream, it will stop.


----------



## Faun

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you delay a natural occurrence in his growing body? How do you know those drugs put in his body won't effect him later? Most kids aren't recommended to take cough medicine till their twelve. The doctor should lose his license.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distorting the boy's body to fit with his lesbian overlords view of "the only gender worth loving or caring about" is child abuse.  Suppressing male development in a male to coerce him into chopping his dick off later to become a mutant/eunuch (never female, impossible, Dr's make him sign a waiver saying so) is CHILD ABUSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does delaying puberty have to do with lesbians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me, I stated earlier. I don't care if they are gay or straight,  this is child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did you call the police?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't call the police,  I'll go after the doctors license.
Click to expand...

Thanks for tacitly admitting you don’t really believe this is child abuse.


----------



## Faun

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then why are they delaying puberty? You're argument is bullshit
> 
> you say
> its not about changing sexes (then what is the point of this?)
> they are not starting a process (what do you call delaying puberty?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what I said. Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what you said, all they are doing is delaying puberty. Till he decides what he wants to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said “it’s not about changing sexes.” I said it delaying puberty does not change someone’s gender. I understand the subtle distinction is long on  Neanderthal conservatives; but c’est la vie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said,  go after the doctors. Once this is brought into the mainstream, it will stop.
Click to expand...

It may already be in the mainstream. One of these kids even has her own reality TV show, journalizing her adventure.


----------



## jknowgood

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Distorting the boy's body to fit with his lesbian overlords view of "the only gender worth loving or caring about" is child abuse.  Suppressing male development in a male to coerce him into chopping his dick off later to become a mutant/eunuch (never female, impossible, Dr's make him sign a waiver saying so) is CHILD ABUSE.
> 
> 
> 
> What does delaying puberty have to do with lesbians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me, I stated earlier. I don't care if they are gay or straight,  this is child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did you call the police?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't call the police,  I'll go after the doctors license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for tacitly admitting you don’t really believe this is child abuse.
Click to expand...

Not really, going after doctors will stop the abuse. If your stating that your kind will break the law to abuse children, then let me know.


----------



## Faun

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does delaying puberty have to do with lesbians?
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me, I stated earlier. I don't care if they are gay or straight,  this is child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did you call the police?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't call the police,  I'll go after the doctors license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for tacitly admitting you don’t really believe this is child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, going after doctors will stop the abuse. If your stating that your kind will break the law to abuse children, then let me know.
Click to expand...

So what did you do to stop the doctor in this case?


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of immutable, undeniable scientific fact, nobody can _“transition…to the opposite gender”_.  It is biologically impossible, and it is absurd and insane to claim otherwise.
> 
> It's not a choice for this boy to remain a boy or become a girl.  Becoming a girl is simply not an option.  The choice is to allow him the chance to grow up to be a normal, healthy man, or to grow up to be a damaged freak with no hope if a normal, healthy adulthood.  Choosing the latter for him is severe child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say, but you’re a nobody in an Internet forum. Doctors and other licensed professionals say otherwise.
Click to expand...



kooky


Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wait a fucking second
> 
> are you saying that it delays puberty if the CHOOSE to change gender?
> 
> So they haven't chosen yet???
> 
> 'if so why delay the puberty.....you guys have the most fucked up shit ive ever seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They haven’t chosen to go through with the operation until they’re an adult, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but they started the process.......so???????????????????
> 
> what are they gonna do, pump him full of hormones until he's 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did not start any process. They’re putting off puberty IF their child chooses to have the operation as an adult. You really have no idea what you’re talking about. But then, that was evident when you posted -11 year olds were having their dicks cut off.
Click to expand...



no I'm not...do you normally put puberty off?


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is taking pills not part of the transgendering?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An eleven year old child doesn't need drugs to stall an natural occurance. Like you said if they choose to do so. Well if he changes his mind in a couple of years he will be the only male guy in high school with tits. Liberals are totally looney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why are they delaying puberty? You're argument is bullshit
> 
> you say
> its not about changing sexes (then what is the point of this?)
> they are not starting a process (what do you call delaying puberty?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what I said. Try reading for comprehension.
Click to expand...

Hey dipshit, you said they are delaying puberty so he can change sexes......Noone delays puberty just in case you may want to..OMG, you are such as moron


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you should know the process
> 
> you give hormones
> then you do surgeory
> 
> so .....what are you not understanding about sex changes
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not what you said. Earlier, you said an 11 year old was having their dick cut off. You only change that now because your earlier comment reveals what an idiot you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dumbfuck......I did say that......because that's a logical step......why are you doing this shit to a kid......they cant and shouldn't make these decisions....no one should.....I don't care how expert you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s up to the parents how to treat such a child. Not you or me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not.....if you can take children from parents who spank...you can certainly do this...spanking is fine.....changing the sex of a child...is not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- the contard point of view:
> 
> Beating a child is okay.
> 
> Treating a child for sexual confusion- child abuse.
Click to expand...

spanking does not equal beating....so get informed

and chaning their sex, is never a good idea....so yeah you are a tard....a RETARD


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> An eleven year old child doesn't need drugs to stall an natural occurance. Like you said if they choose to do so. Well if he changes his mind in a couple of years he will be the only male guy in high school with tits. Liberals are totally looney.
> 
> 
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why are they delaying puberty? You're argument is bullshit
> 
> you say
> its not about changing sexes (then what is the point of this?)
> they are not starting a process (what do you call delaying puberty?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what I said. Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what you said, all they are doing is delaying puberty. Till he decides what he wants to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said “it’s not about changing sexes.” I said it delaying puberty does not change someone’s gender. I understand the subtle distinction is long on  Neanderthal conservatives; but c’est la vie.
Click to expand...



No we can read...the very FIRST paragraph

The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is *undergoing the process of becoming a girl* last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young.

Which is my position all along, you keep acting like they might not.....you really are a deceitful douchebag


----------



## Bob Blaylock

buckeye45_73 said:


> No we can read...the very FIRST paragraph
> 
> The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is *undergoing the process of becoming a girl* last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young.



  It needs to be emphasized that as a matter of hard, scientific fact, *there is no process by which a boy can become a girl.*  It is flat-out biologically impossible.

  All of the defense if this horrendous abuse of this child is based on the false premises that he is meant to be a girl, that the medical frankensteinery that is being done to him will help him to become a girl, and that making him into a girl will allow him to lead a happy, healthy life.  None of these premises are true.  His only hope at a happy, healthy life would be to allow him to develop normally, from a boy to a man.

  These procedures will not make him into a girl.  he will not grow up to be a woman.  No matter what is done to him, he will still be male, but instead of being a happy, healthy man, he will be a damaged, mutilated, and severely mind-f•••ed man, with no hope at all of a happy, healthy, normal life.

  The duty of parents is to raise their children in such a manner as to help them to grow up to be healthy, happy, productive adults.  This boy's _“parents”_ are willfully sabotaging him, assuring that he has no opportunity at a healthy, happy, productive adulthood.  This parental malfeasance certainly qualifies as a form of serious child abuse, and anyone who willfully has any part in it ought to be in prison.



buckeye45_73 said:


> Which is my position all along, you keep acting like they might not.....you really are a deceitful douchebag



  A douchebag gets to come into close proximity to a woman's exposed intimate parts—a privilege which surely no sane woman would ever grant to a perverted creep such as Faun.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Bob Blaylock said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we can read...the very FIRST paragraph
> 
> The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is *undergoing the process of becoming a girl* last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young.
> 
> Which is my position all along, you keep acting like they might not.....you really are a deceitful douchebag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be emphasized that as a matter of hard, scientific fact, *there is no process by which a boy can become a girl.*  It is flat-out biologically impossible.
> 
> All of the defense if this horrendous abuse of this child is based on the false premises that he is meant to be a girl, that the medical frankensteinery that is being done to him will help him to become a girl, and that making him into a girl will allow him to lead a happy, healthy life.  None of these premises are true.  His only hope at a happy, healthy life would be to allow him to develop normally, from a boy to a man.
> 
> These procedures will not make him into a girl.  he will not grow up to be a woman.  No matter what is done to him, he will still be male, but instead of being a happy, healthy man, he will be a damaged, mutilated, and severely mind-f•••ed man, with no hope at all of a happy, healthy, normal life.
> 
> The duty of parents is to raise their children in such a manner as to help them to grow up to be healthy, happy, productive adults.  This boy's _“parents”_ are willfully sabotaging him, assuring that he has no opportunity at a healthy, happy, productive adulthood.  This parental malfeasance certainly qualifies as a form of serious child abuse, and anyone who willfully has any part in it ought to be in prison.
Click to expand...



I agree......we haven't even gotten to that in this thread......faun keeps moving the goalposts.....I just posted him the first line of the article and it shut him up....and his misdirection campaign.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of immutable, undeniable scientific fact, nobody can _“transition…to the opposite gender”_.  It is biologically impossible, and it is absurd and insane to claim otherwise.
> 
> It's not a choice for this boy to remain a boy or become a girl.  Becoming a girl is simply not an option.  The choice is to allow him the chance to grow up to be a normal, healthy man, or to grow up to be a damaged freak with no hope if a normal, healthy adulthood.  Choosing the latter for him is severe child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say, but you’re a nobody in an Internet forum. Doctors and other licensed professionals say otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> kooky
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wait a fucking second
> 
> are you saying that it delays puberty if the CHOOSE to change gender?
> 
> So they haven't chosen yet???
> 
> 'if so why delay the puberty.....you guys have the most fucked up shit ive ever seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They haven’t chosen to go through with the operation until they’re an adult, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but they started the process.......so???????????????????
> 
> what are they gonna do, pump him full of hormones until he's 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did not start any process. They’re putting off puberty IF their child chooses to have the operation as an adult. You really have no idea what you’re talking about. But then, that was evident when you posted -11 year olds were having their dicks cut off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no I'm not...do you normally put puberty off?
Click to expand...

Normally, no.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s not. That treatment does not change someone’s gender. All it does is to delay puberty so the child can transition easier and more effectively to the opposite gender when they become an adult, should they choose to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> An eleven year old child doesn't need drugs to stall an natural occurance. Like you said if they choose to do so. Well if he changes his mind in a couple of years he will be the only male guy in high school with tits. Liberals are totally looney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why are they delaying puberty? You're argument is bullshit
> 
> you say
> its not about changing sexes (then what is the point of this?)
> they are not starting a process (what do you call delaying puberty?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what I said. Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dipshit, you said they are delaying puberty so he can change sexes......Noone delays puberty just in case you may want to..OMG, you are such as moron
Click to expand...

Why would I want to?


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too fucking stupid. <smh> Delaying puberty doesn’t grow tits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then why are they delaying puberty? You're argument is bullshit
> 
> you say
> its not about changing sexes (then what is the point of this?)
> they are not starting a process (what do you call delaying puberty?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what I said. Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what you said, all they are doing is delaying puberty. Till he decides what he wants to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said “it’s not about changing sexes.” I said it delaying puberty does not change someone’s gender. I understand the subtle distinction is long on  Neanderthal conservatives; but c’est la vie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No we can read...the very FIRST paragraph
> 
> The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is *undergoing the process of becoming a girl* last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young.
> 
> Which is my position all along, you keep acting like they might not.....you really are a deceitful douchebag
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with your idiotic claim that 11 year olds were having their dicks cut off?


----------



## Faun

Bob Blaylock said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we can read...the very FIRST paragraph
> 
> The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is *undergoing the process of becoming a girl* last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be emphasized that as a matter of hard, scientific fact, *there is no process by which a boy can become a girl.*  It is flat-out biologically impossible.
> 
> All of the defense if this horrendous abuse of this child is based on the false premises that he is meant to be a girl, that the medical frankensteinery that is being done to him will help him to become a girl, and that making him into a girl will allow him to lead a happy, healthy life.  None of these premises are true.  His only hope at a happy, healthy life would be to allow him to develop normally, from a boy to a man.
> 
> These procedures will not make him into a girl.  he will not grow up to be a woman.  No matter what is done to him, he will still be male, but instead of being a happy, healthy man, he will be a damaged, mutilated, and severely mind-f•••ed man, with no hope at all of a happy, healthy, normal life.
> 
> The duty of parents is to raise their children in such a manner as to help them to grow up to be healthy, happy, productive adults.  This boy's _“parents”_ are willfully sabotaging him, assuring that he has no opportunity at a healthy, happy, productive adulthood.  This parental malfeasance certainly qualifies as a form of serious child abuse, and anyone who willfully has any part in it ought to be in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is my position all along, you keep acting like they might not.....you really are a deceitful douchebag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A douchebag gets to come into close proximity to a woman's exposed intimate parts—a privilege which surely no sane woman would ever grant to a perverted creep such as Faun.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Moron... I’m married with children.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we can read...the very FIRST paragraph
> 
> The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is *undergoing the process of becoming a girl* last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young.
> 
> Which is my position all along, you keep acting like they might not.....you really are a deceitful douchebag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be emphasized that as a matter of hard, scientific fact, *there is no process by which a boy can become a girl.*  It is flat-out biologically impossible.
> 
> All of the defense if this horrendous abuse of this child is based on the false premises that he is meant to be a girl, that the medical frankensteinery that is being done to him will help him to become a girl, and that making him into a girl will allow him to lead a happy, healthy life.  None of these premises are true.  His only hope at a happy, healthy life would be to allow him to develop normally, from a boy to a man.
> 
> These procedures will not make him into a girl.  he will not grow up to be a woman.  No matter what is done to him, he will still be male, but instead of being a happy, healthy man, he will be a damaged, mutilated, and severely mind-f•••ed man, with no hope at all of a happy, healthy, normal life.
> 
> The duty of parents is to raise their children in such a manner as to help them to grow up to be healthy, happy, productive adults.  This boy's _“parents”_ are willfully sabotaging him, assuring that he has no opportunity at a healthy, happy, productive adulthood.  This parental malfeasance certainly qualifies as a form of serious child abuse, and anyone who willfully has any part in it ought to be in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree......we haven't even gotten to that in this thread......faun keeps moving the goalposts.....I just posted him the first line of the article and it shut him up....and his misdirection campaign.
Click to expand...

LOL

You shut me up? Really??


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> What does that have to do with your idiotic claim that 11 year olds were having their dicks cut off?



Oh, so it's "Captain-out-of-context" again eh?  Still twisting conversations to promote the child abuse going on in the OP?  

The BOY is being drugged to coerce his mind LATER ON to have his dick chopped off.  Do try to keep up..


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with your idiotic claim that 11 year olds were having their dicks cut off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so it's "Captain-out-of-context" again eh?  Still twisting conversations to promote the child abuse going on in the OP?
> 
> The BOY is being drugged to coerce his mind LATER ON to have his dick chopped off.  Do try to keep up..
Click to expand...

Oh great, we have an expert here who’s going to explain how adolescence “coerces the mind” to change sexes...

...have at it...


----------



## Silhouette

Don't need to be an expert to deduce that drugging a BOY with female hormones might = coercion by his two lesbian overlords to later "make the change complete".


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Don't need to be an expert to deduce that drugging a BOY with female hormones might = coercion by his two lesbian overlords to later "make the change complete".


The article only confirmed she was taking medication to block puberty. Didn’t you read your own article? So lets hear your expert medical opinion as to how adolescence “coerces the mind” to change sexes...


----------



## Silhouette

Who is "she"?  The OP has a boy being drugged by two lesbians.  Are you talking about one of the lesbians?


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Who is "she"?  The OP has a boy being drugged by two lesbians.  Are you talking about one of the lesbians?


No, I’m talking about Tammy.


----------



## Silhouette

Who is "Tammy"?  I only know of a boy named Tommy from the OP who is being abused by the two lesbians drugging him.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Who is "Tammy"?  I only know of a boy named Tommy from the OP who is being abused by the two lesbians drugging him.


LOLOL

That only means you don’t comprehend what you read.


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not what you said. Earlier, you said an 11 year old was having their dick cut off. You only change that now because your earlier comment reveals what an idiot you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dumbfuck......I did say that......because that's a logical step......why are you doing this shit to a kid......they cant and shouldn't make these decisions....no one should.....I don't care how expert you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s up to the parents how to treat such a child. Not you or me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not.....if you can take children from parents who spank...you can certainly do this...spanking is fine.....changing the sex of a child...is not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- the contard point of view:
> 
> Beating a child is okay.
> 
> Treating a child for sexual confusion- child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spanking does not equal beating....so get informed
> 
> and chaning their sex, is never a good idea....so yeah you are a tard....a RETARD
Click to expand...


And preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child- so get informed.

Retard.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Who is "Tammy"?  I only know of a boy named Tommy from the OP who is being abused by the two lesbians drugging him.



They were living in Berkeley according to the article- have you reported them to the Berkeley police?


----------



## Silhouette

An example from a waiver form before the chop shop of vital healthy organs:
https://hmsa.com/portal/provider/MM.06.026_Gender_Reassignment_010116.pdf

Let's look at the legal problems from the waiver link ...



> *Gender reassignment surgery* is not a single
> procedure, but part of a complex process involving multiple medical, *psychiatric, and surgical specialists working in conjunction* with each other and the patient *to achieve successful behavioral and medical outcomes.*


So the AMA's position is that irreversible amputation of healthy vital organs is legitimate medical remedy for psychiatric conditions...  mmm k...


> *Gender reassignment surgery presents significant medical and psychological risks, and results are irreversible*....



Wait, didn't they just say that their goal was to achieve  "successful" behavioral and medical outcomes?  

I'm telling you, an amateur attorney could retire on this shit.  Especially in this case where child abuse is involved to achieve the coercion of the eventual surgery mentioned here.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with your idiotic claim that 11 year olds were having their dicks cut off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BOY is being drugged to coerce his mind LATER ON to have his dick chopped off.  Do try to keep up..
Click to expand...


Sorry- we can't keep up with your fantastical interpretations of reality.

The child was given- 7 years ago- drugs to delay puberty. The only coercion is in your twisted mind. And no one is trying to chop off anyone's dick- except in your minds. 

Since this happened 7 years ago- frankly you don't know what is going on with this child. Nor do you care.

You only care because the child is a tool for  you to attack homosexuals. 

That is the only reason you ever use children in your posts.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> An example from a waiver form before the chop shop of vital healthy organs:
> https://hmsa.com/portal/provider/MM.06.026_Gender_Reassignment_010116.pdf
> 
> Let's look at the legal problems from the waiver link ....



Because you of course are an expert on legal matters......lol


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dumbfuck......I did say that......because that's a logical step......why are you doing this shit to a kid......they cant and shouldn't make these decisions....no one should.....I don't care how expert you are
> 
> 
> 
> It’s up to the parents how to treat such a child. Not you or me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not.....if you can take children from parents who spank...you can certainly do this...spanking is fine.....changing the sex of a child...is not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- the contard point of view:
> 
> Beating a child is okay.
> 
> Treating a child for sexual confusion- child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spanking does not equal beating....so get informed
> 
> and chaning their sex, is never a good idea....so yeah you are a tard....a RETARD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child- so get informed.
> 
> Retard.
Click to expand...



Hey dummy, read the article....WHY are they doing it?


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s up to the parents how to treat such a child. Not you or me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not.....if you can take children from parents who spank...you can certainly do this...spanking is fine.....changing the sex of a child...is not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- the contard point of view:
> 
> Beating a child is okay.
> 
> Treating a child for sexual confusion- child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spanking does not equal beating....so get informed
> 
> and chaning their sex, is never a good idea....so yeah you are a tard....a RETARD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child- so get informed.
> 
> Retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy, read the article....WHY are they doing it?
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

You act as though you read the article but still posted idiocies like...


buckeye45_73 said:


> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not.....if you can take children from parents who spank...you can certainly do this...spanking is fine.....changing the sex of a child...is not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- the contard point of view:
> 
> Beating a child is okay.
> 
> Treating a child for sexual confusion- child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spanking does not equal beating....so get informed
> 
> and chaning their sex, is never a good idea....so yeah you are a tard....a RETARD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child- so get informed.
> 
> Retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy, read the article....WHY are they doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You act as though you read the article but still posted idiocies like...
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



No I did, you said it wasn't about a sex change....read the first paragraph...you either cant read or lie.......either way I win!


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s up to the parents how to treat such a child. Not you or me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not.....if you can take children from parents who spank...you can certainly do this...spanking is fine.....changing the sex of a child...is not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- the contard point of view:
> 
> Beating a child is okay.
> 
> Treating a child for sexual confusion- child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spanking does not equal beating....so get informed
> 
> and chaning their sex, is never a good idea....so yeah you are a tard....a RETARD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child- so get informed.
> 
> Retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy, read the article....WHY are they doing it?
Click to expand...


Hey dummy I did read the article- it says exactly what they are doing in the article- and exactly the procedure that they are using- and as I said- preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not.....if you can take children from parents who spank...you can certainly do this...spanking is fine.....changing the sex of a child...is not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- the contard point of view:
> 
> Beating a child is okay.
> 
> Treating a child for sexual confusion- child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spanking does not equal beating....so get informed
> 
> and chaning their sex, is never a good idea....so yeah you are a tard....a RETARD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child- so get informed.
> 
> Retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy, read the article....WHY are they doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dummy I did read the article- it says exactly what they are doing in the article- and exactly the procedure that they are using- and as I said- preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child.
Click to expand...



see you're dishonest......you're not saying WHY they are doing that.....which is?????

because no one does that just to do it.


----------



## Syriusly

Lets review what the article does actually say:

_The mothers say that one of the first things Thomas told them when he learned sign language aged three - because of a speech impediment - was, 'I am a girl'.


At age seven, after threatening genital mutilation on himself, psychiatrists diagnosed Thomas with gender identity disorder. By the age of eight, he began transitioning_

This summer, he started taking hormone-blocking drugs, which will stop him from experiencing puberty.

Ms Moreno recalled the first step of Thomas' transition to becoming female by letting him pick his own clothes.

He favoured headbands to baseball hats and picked out bras and dresses to start wearing when given choice in clothing to wear. And the change in his personality, Ms Moreno says, was instant.

'He was in his own world just completely detached and that was a problem we always had was getting Thomas to participate in life,' she said. 'What we saw emerge when Tammy was allowed to be Tammy is, "Whoa!"... It was an immediate transformation. She was so giggly and she was now interacting she was now making it a point to defend herself.'

The diagnosis has been hard to accept for Tammy's parents.

The couple were married in 1990 by a rabbi and have two older sons and grandchildren. But they insist their sexuality has nothing to do with it.

'It was odd to us,' she said. 'Even though she has lesbians as parents, this is all new to us in every possible way. We know what it's like to feel different - we've got that one. But to feel like you're not in the right body was just something we could not put our heads around.'


The hormone-suppressant, implanted in his upper left arm, will postpone the 11-year-old developing broad shoulders, deep voice and facial hair. 

The couple faced intense criticism from friends and family as a result, Ms Moreno told MailOnline.

'Everybody was angry with us. "How could you be doing this? You might be ruining his whole life!"

Citing a statistic from the Youth Suicide Prevention Program, Ms Moreno noted over 50 per cent of transgender youth will have had at least one suicide attempt by their 20th birthday.

*His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy.*


*If he chooses to stop taking the drugs, he will undergo natural male puberty at a later stage and his future fertility would not be impacted.*


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- the contard point of view:
> 
> Beating a child is okay.
> 
> Treating a child for sexual confusion- child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> spanking does not equal beating....so get informed
> 
> and chaning their sex, is never a good idea....so yeah you are a tard....a RETARD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child- so get informed.
> 
> Retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy, read the article....WHY are they doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dummy I did read the article- it says exactly what they are doing in the article- and exactly the procedure that they are using- and as I said- preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> see you're dishonest......you're not saying WHY they are doing that.....which is?????
> 
> because no one does that just to do it.
Click to expand...


No- I am not being dishonest like you. 

It says exactly in the article why they are doing it. 
*His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy.*


*If he chooses to stop taking the drugs, he will undergo natural male puberty at a later stage and his future fertility would not be impacted.*

*
Read more: The California boy, 11, who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook*


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> You act as though you read the article but still posted idiocies like...
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
Click to expand...





buckeye45_73 said:


> No I did, you said it wasn't about a sex change....read the first paragraph...you either cant read or lie.......either way I win!



Here's the quote from the OP article/link/quote to lay the argument to rest in buckeye's favor:



> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> spanking does not equal beating....so get informed
> 
> and chaning their sex, is never a good idea....so yeah you are a tard....a RETARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child- so get informed.
> 
> Retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy, read the article....WHY are they doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dummy I did read the article- it says exactly what they are doing in the article- and exactly the procedure that they are using- and as I said- preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> see you're dishonest......you're not saying WHY they are doing that.....which is?????
> 
> because no one does that just to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- I am not being dishonest like you.
> 
> It says exactly in the article why they are doing it.
> *His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy.*
> 
> 
> *If he chooses to stop taking the drugs, he will undergo natural male puberty at a later stage and his future fertility would not be impacted.*
> 
> 
> *Read more: The California boy, 11, who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment | Daily Mail Online *
> *Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook*
Click to expand...



Ok, so do you know anyone that has done that for their kids?
Who would do that....unless they've made the decision........


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You act as though you read the article but still posted idiocies like...
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I did, you said it wasn't about a sex change....read the first paragraph...you either cant read or lie.......either way I win!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the quote from the OP article/link/quote to lay the argument to rest in buckeye's favor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Here is an actual quote from the parents:

*His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy.


If he chooses to stop taking the drugs, he will undergo natural male puberty at a later stage and his future fertility would not be impacted.*


Read more: The California boy, 11, who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child- so get informed.
> 
> Retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy, read the article....WHY are they doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dummy I did read the article- it says exactly what they are doing in the article- and exactly the procedure that they are using- and as I said- preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> see you're dishonest......you're not saying WHY they are doing that.....which is?????
> 
> because no one does that just to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- I am not being dishonest like you.
> 
> It says exactly in the article why they are doing it.
> *His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy.*
> 
> 
> *If he chooses to stop taking the drugs, he will undergo natural male puberty at a later stage and his future fertility would not be impacted.*
> 
> 
> *Read more: The California boy, 11, who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment | Daily Mail Online *
> *Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so do you know anyone that has done that for their kids?
> Who would do that....unless they've made the decision........
Click to expand...


Why are you asking me to speculate about other parents that I do not know?

I leave the uninformed speculation to idiots like you.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You act as though you read the article but still posted idiocies like...
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I did, you said it wasn't about a sex change....read the first paragraph...you either cant read or lie.......either way I win!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the quote from the OP article/link/quote to lay the argument to rest in buckeye's favor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Bingo....I mean can they not read, this is the kind of dishonesty they do....they argue process and not the actually issue.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy, read the article....WHY are they doing it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy I did read the article- it says exactly what they are doing in the article- and exactly the procedure that they are using- and as I said- preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> see you're dishonest......you're not saying WHY they are doing that.....which is?????
> 
> because no one does that just to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- I am not being dishonest like you.
> 
> It says exactly in the article why they are doing it.
> *His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy.*
> 
> 
> *If he chooses to stop taking the drugs, he will undergo natural male puberty at a later stage and his future fertility would not be impacted.*
> 
> 
> *Read more: The California boy, 11, who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment | Daily Mail Online *
> *Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so do you know anyone that has done that for their kids?
> Who would do that....unless they've made the decision........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you asking me to speculate about other parents that I do not know?
> 
> I leave the uninformed speculation to idiots like you.
Click to expand...



it's in the article.....you don't need to speculate....are you just stupid......
no one should change their sex, let alone an 11 year old.....

Noone, and I mean no one would do that if they haven't made the decision....you know it...and you're a dick......for trying to play stupid...


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy, read the article....WHY are they doing it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy I did read the article- it says exactly what they are doing in the article- and exactly the procedure that they are using- and as I said- preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> see you're dishonest......you're not saying WHY they are doing that.....which is?????
> 
> because no one does that just to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- I am not being dishonest like you.
> 
> It says exactly in the article why they are doing it.
> *His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy.*
> 
> 
> *If he chooses to stop taking the drugs, he will undergo natural male puberty at a later stage and his future fertility would not be impacted.*
> 
> 
> *Read more: The California boy, 11, who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment | Daily Mail Online *
> *Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so do you know anyone that has done that for their kids?
> Who would do that....unless they've made the decision........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you asking me to speculate about other parents that I do not know?
> 
> I leave the uninformed speculation to idiots like you.
Click to expand...



How is this speculating:

The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young.

it's right there......can you read???


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- the contard point of view:
> 
> Beating a child is okay.
> 
> Treating a child for sexual confusion- child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> spanking does not equal beating....so get informed
> 
> and chaning their sex, is never a good idea....so yeah you are a tard....a RETARD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child- so get informed.
> 
> Retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy, read the article....WHY are they doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You act as though you read the article but still posted idiocies like...
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I did, you said it wasn't about a sex change....read the first paragraph...you either cant read or lie.......either way I win!
Click to expand...

You’re lying again. I never said this wasn’t about a sex change. What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?

Meanwhile, despite your claim to have read the article, it appears you have not. They never said they wanted to cut off an 11 year old’s dick. There’s also no evidence this is being done to promote homosexuality. Many, if not most, of this cases are of kids of straight parents.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> spanking does not equal beating....so get informed
> 
> and chaning their sex, is never a good idea....so yeah you are a tard....a RETARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child- so get informed.
> 
> Retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy, read the article....WHY are they doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You act as though you read the article but still posted idiocies like...
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I did, you said it wasn't about a sex change....read the first paragraph...you either cant read or lie.......either way I win!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re lying again. I never said this wasn’t about a sex change. What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> Meanwhile, despite your claim to have read the article, it appears you have not. They never said they wanted to cut off an 11 year old’s dick. There’s also no evidence this is being done to promote homosexuality. Many, if not most, of this cases are of kids of straight parents.
Click to expand...



no you did say that.....you have tried to avoid that......
hormone blockers are not needed unless you decide on that course....so the people saying this is sick, are correct......11 year olds shouldn't be involved in sex changes........


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You act as though you read the article but still posted idiocies like...
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I did, you said it wasn't about a sex change....read the first paragraph...you either cant read or lie.......either way I win!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the quote from the OP article/link/quote to lay the argument to rest in buckeye's favor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

buckeye45_73 lied by ascribing to me something I didn’t say. How does your post help?


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child- so get informed.
> 
> Retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy, read the article....WHY are they doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You act as though you read the article but still posted idiocies like...
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I did, you said it wasn't about a sex change....read the first paragraph...you either cant read or lie.......either way I win!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re lying again. I never said this wasn’t about a sex change. What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> Meanwhile, despite your claim to have read the article, it appears you have not. They never said they wanted to cut off an 11 year old’s dick. There’s also no evidence this is being done to promote homosexuality. Many, if not most, of this cases are of kids of straight parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no you did say that.....you have tried to avoid that......
> hormone blockers are not needed unless you decide on that course....so the people saying this is sick, are correct......11 year olds shouldn't be involved in sex changes........
Click to expand...

Great, quote me saying this isn’t about a sex change...


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy, read the article....WHY are they doing it?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You act as though you read the article but still posted idiocies like...
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I did, you said it wasn't about a sex change....read the first paragraph...you either cant read or lie.......either way I win!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re lying again. I never said this wasn’t about a sex change. What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> Meanwhile, despite your claim to have read the article, it appears you have not. They never said they wanted to cut off an 11 year old’s dick. There’s also no evidence this is being done to promote homosexuality. Many, if not most, of this cases are of kids of straight parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no you did say that.....you have tried to avoid that......
> hormone blockers are not needed unless you decide on that course....so the people saying this is sick, are correct......11 year olds shouldn't be involved in sex changes........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, quote me saying this isn’t about a sex change...
Click to expand...




so faun what are you saying...

is it ok for 11 year old to choose this path?
because the point of the op is that it is not..........


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy I did read the article- it says exactly what they are doing in the article- and exactly the procedure that they are using- and as I said- preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see you're dishonest......you're not saying WHY they are doing that.....which is?????
> 
> because no one does that just to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- I am not being dishonest like you.
> 
> It says exactly in the article why they are doing it.
> *His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy.*
> 
> 
> *If he chooses to stop taking the drugs, he will undergo natural male puberty at a later stage and his future fertility would not be impacted.*
> 
> 
> *Read more: The California boy, 11, who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment | Daily Mail Online *
> *Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so do you know anyone that has done that for their kids?
> Who would do that....unless they've made the decision........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you asking me to speculate about other parents that I do not know?
> 
> I leave the uninformed speculation to idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the article.....you don't need to speculate....are you just stupid......
> no one should change their sex, let alone an 11 year old.....
> 
> Noone, and I mean no one would do that if they haven't made the decision....you know it...and you're a dick......for trying to play stupid...
Click to expand...

No 11 year old is changing their sex. And to clarify, by changing their sex, I’m talking about a medical procedure to alter one’s genitals to be those of the opposite gender.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You act as though you read the article but still posted idiocies like...
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I did, you said it wasn't about a sex change....read the first paragraph...you either cant read or lie.......either way I win!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re lying again. I never said this wasn’t about a sex change. What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> Meanwhile, despite your claim to have read the article, it appears you have not. They never said they wanted to cut off an 11 year old’s dick. There’s also no evidence this is being done to promote homosexuality. Many, if not most, of this cases are of kids of straight parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no you did say that.....you have tried to avoid that......
> hormone blockers are not needed unless you decide on that course....so the people saying this is sick, are correct......11 year olds shouldn't be involved in sex changes........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, quote me saying this isn’t about a sex change...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so faun what are you saying...
> 
> is it ok for 11 year old to choose this path?
> because the point of the op is that it is not..........
Click to expand...

Don’t fucking paraphrase and don’t ask me questions. You claimed repeatedly I have said this not about a sex change.

*quote me saying that.*


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> see you're dishonest......you're not saying WHY they are doing that.....which is?????
> 
> because no one does that just to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No- I am not being dishonest like you.
> 
> It says exactly in the article why they are doing it.
> *His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy.*
> 
> 
> *If he chooses to stop taking the drugs, he will undergo natural male puberty at a later stage and his future fertility would not be impacted.*
> 
> 
> *Read more: The California boy, 11, who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment | Daily Mail Online *
> *Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so do you know anyone that has done that for their kids?
> Who would do that....unless they've made the decision........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you asking me to speculate about other parents that I do not know?
> 
> I leave the uninformed speculation to idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the article.....you don't need to speculate....are you just stupid......
> no one should change their sex, let alone an 11 year old.....
> 
> Noone, and I mean no one would do that if they haven't made the decision....you know it...and you're a dick......for trying to play stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No 11 year old is changing their sex. And to clarify, by changing their sex, I’m talking about a medical procedure to alter one’s genitals to be those of the opposite gender.
Click to expand...


See that's the problem, you are on both sides of this......we need you on one.....
The original article says they are going through the process of that.......you can argue semantics all you want.....the point is they are changing the sex of the kid, first through drugs.....then eventually surgery...that was one of my first posts.......


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I did, you said it wasn't about a sex change....read the first paragraph...you either cant read or lie.......either way I win!
> 
> 
> 
> You’re lying again. I never said this wasn’t about a sex change. What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> Meanwhile, despite your claim to have read the article, it appears you have not. They never said they wanted to cut off an 11 year old’s dick. There’s also no evidence this is being done to promote homosexuality. Many, if not most, of this cases are of kids of straight parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no you did say that.....you have tried to avoid that......
> hormone blockers are not needed unless you decide on that course....so the people saying this is sick, are correct......11 year olds shouldn't be involved in sex changes........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, quote me saying this isn’t about a sex change...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so faun what are you saying...
> 
> is it ok for 11 year old to choose this path?
> because the point of the op is that it is not..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t fucking paraphrase and don’t ask me questions. You claimed repeatedly I have said this not about a sex change.
> 
> *quote me saying that.*
Click to expand...



Dumbfuck, the whole point of this process is a sex change....you are tying to be cute.....we all see through your games......


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No- I am not being dishonest like you.
> 
> It says exactly in the article why they are doing it.
> *His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy.*
> 
> 
> *If he chooses to stop taking the drugs, he will undergo natural male puberty at a later stage and his future fertility would not be impacted.*
> 
> 
> *Read more: The California boy, 11, who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment | Daily Mail Online *
> *Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so do you know anyone that has done that for their kids?
> Who would do that....unless they've made the decision........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you asking me to speculate about other parents that I do not know?
> 
> I leave the uninformed speculation to idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the article.....you don't need to speculate....are you just stupid......
> no one should change their sex, let alone an 11 year old.....
> 
> Noone, and I mean no one would do that if they haven't made the decision....you know it...and you're a dick......for trying to play stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No 11 year old is changing their sex. And to clarify, by changing their sex, I’m talking about a medical procedure to alter one’s genitals to be those of the opposite gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See that's the problem, you are on both sides of this......we need you on one.....
> The original article says they are going through the process of that.......you can argue semantics all you want.....the point is they are changing the sex of the kid, first through drugs.....then eventually surgery...that was one of my first posts.......
Click to expand...

I am not on both sides, you’re just fucking crazy. 

Oh, and I accept this as tacit admission on your part that you can’t actually quote me saying what you _think_ I said.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so do you know anyone that has done that for their kids?
> Who would do that....unless they've made the decision........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you asking me to speculate about other parents that I do not know?
> 
> I leave the uninformed speculation to idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the article.....you don't need to speculate....are you just stupid......
> no one should change their sex, let alone an 11 year old.....
> 
> Noone, and I mean no one would do that if they haven't made the decision....you know it...and you're a dick......for trying to play stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No 11 year old is changing their sex. And to clarify, by changing their sex, I’m talking about a medical procedure to alter one’s genitals to be those of the opposite gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See that's the problem, you are on both sides of this......we need you on one.....
> The original article says they are going through the process of that.......you can argue semantics all you want.....the point is they are changing the sex of the kid, first through drugs.....then eventually surgery...that was one of my first posts.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not on both sides, you’re just fucking crazy.
> 
> Oh, and I accept this as tacit admission on your part that you can’t actually quote me saying what you _think_ I said.
Click to expand...


what is this line

You’re lying again. *I never said this wasn’t about a sex change.* What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?


you just posted this.......TODAY........

see the semantics.....yeah we all do......
are they doing a sex change or not? you wont answer the question.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re lying again. I never said this wasn’t about a sex change. What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> Meanwhile, despite your claim to have read the article, it appears you have not. They never said they wanted to cut off an 11 year old’s dick. There’s also no evidence this is being done to promote homosexuality. Many, if not most, of this cases are of kids of straight parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you did say that.....you have tried to avoid that......
> hormone blockers are not needed unless you decide on that course....so the people saying this is sick, are correct......11 year olds shouldn't be involved in sex changes........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, quote me saying this isn’t about a sex change...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so faun what are you saying...
> 
> is it ok for 11 year old to choose this path?
> because the point of the op is that it is not..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t fucking paraphrase and don’t ask me questions. You claimed repeatedly I have said this not about a sex change.
> 
> *quote me saying that.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, the whole point of this process is a sex change....you are tying to be cute.....we all see through your games......
Click to expand...

Not trying to be cute, just naturally am. 

I never said what you falsely attributed to me. I never said this situation wasn’t about a potential sex change.

Again... for the hard of learning...

What I said was that hormone inhibitors which prevent puberty do not change one’s gender.

I am certainly not responsible because you’re a brain-dead lunatic who read me say that; but due to your own shortage of gray matter, translated that to _think_ I was denying this article was about changing one’s sex.


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You act as though you read the article but still posted idiocies like...
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are used by homosexuals to promote homosexuality.....which is why they want to cut an 11 year olds dick off after giving him tits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I did, you said it wasn't about a sex change....read the first paragraph...you either cant read or lie.......either way I win!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the quote from the OP article/link/quote to lay the argument to rest in buckeye's favor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young*....Thomas Lobel, who now calls himself Tammy, is undergoing controversial hormone blocking treatment in Berkeley, California to stop him going through puberty as a boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo....I mean can they not read, this is the kind of dishonesty they do....they argue process and not the actually issue.
Click to expand...

Ms Moreno recalled the first step of Thomas' transition to becoming female by letting him pick his own clothes.

He favoured headbands to baseball hats and picked out bras and dresses to start wearing when given choice in clothing to wear. And the change in his personality, Ms Moreno says, was instant


Read more: The California boy, 11, who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy I did read the article- it says exactly what they are doing in the article- and exactly the procedure that they are using- and as I said- preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see you're dishonest......you're not saying WHY they are doing that.....which is?????
> 
> because no one does that just to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- I am not being dishonest like you.
> 
> It says exactly in the article why they are doing it.
> *His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy.*
> 
> 
> *If he chooses to stop taking the drugs, he will undergo natural male puberty at a later stage and his future fertility would not be impacted.*
> 
> 
> *Read more: The California boy, 11, who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment | Daily Mail Online *
> *Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so do you know anyone that has done that for their kids?
> Who would do that....unless they've made the decision........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you asking me to speculate about other parents that I do not know?
> 
> I leave the uninformed speculation to idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the article.....you don't need to speculate....are you just stupid......
> no one should change their sex, let alone an 11 year old.......
Click to expand...


What is in the article is in the article- you are an idiot asking me to speculate about what was not in the article.

As far as your opinion on sex change- well that is just your opinion.

No 11 year old is changing his/her gender.

Not one.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you asking me to speculate about other parents that I do not know?
> 
> I leave the uninformed speculation to idiots like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the article.....you don't need to speculate....are you just stupid......
> no one should change their sex, let alone an 11 year old.....
> 
> Noone, and I mean no one would do that if they haven't made the decision....you know it...and you're a dick......for trying to play stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No 11 year old is changing their sex. And to clarify, by changing their sex, I’m talking about a medical procedure to alter one’s genitals to be those of the opposite gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See that's the problem, you are on both sides of this......we need you on one.....
> The original article says they are going through the process of that.......you can argue semantics all you want.....the point is they are changing the sex of the kid, first through drugs.....then eventually surgery...that was one of my first posts.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not on both sides, you’re just fucking crazy.
> 
> Oh, and I accept this as tacit admission on your part that you can’t actually quote me saying what you _think_ I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is this line
> 
> You’re lying again. *I never said this wasn’t about a sex change.* What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> 
> you just posted this.......TODAY........
> 
> see the semantics.....yeah we all do......
> are they doing a sex change or not? you wont answer the question.
Click to expand...

We don’t know if they’re doing a sex change. 

That aside ... let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — *does that change your sex?*


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy I did read the article- it says exactly what they are doing in the article- and exactly the procedure that they are using- and as I said- preventing puberty is not changing the sex of a child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see you're dishonest......you're not saying WHY they are doing that.....which is?????
> 
> because no one does that just to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- I am not being dishonest like you.
> 
> It says exactly in the article why they are doing it.
> *His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy.*
> 
> 
> *If he chooses to stop taking the drugs, he will undergo natural male puberty at a later stage and his future fertility would not be impacted.*
> 
> 
> *Read more: The California boy, 11, who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment | Daily Mail Online *
> *Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so do you know anyone that has done that for their kids?
> Who would do that....unless they've made the decision........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you asking me to speculate about other parents that I do not know?
> 
> I leave the uninformed speculation to idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is this speculating:
> 
> The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young.
> 
> it's right there......can you read???
Click to expand...


Except that is not a quote from the parents- that is what the author said.

Here is the quote from the parents:

_His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy.

By age 14 or 15 the device will need to be removed so that Tammy can go through puberty, Ms Moreno said.

If he chooses to stop taking the drugs, he will undergo natural male puberty at a later stage and his future fertility would not be impacted. 

Should their son decide to transition to an adult female, he can take female hormones as well, which would raise his voice, allow him to grow breasts and develop other feminine physical characteristics_.


Read more: The California boy, 11, who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You act as though you read the article but still posted idiocies like...
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I did, you said it wasn't about a sex change....read the first paragraph...you either cant read or lie.......either way I win!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re lying again. I never said this wasn’t about a sex change. What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> Meanwhile, despite your claim to have read the article, it appears you have not. They never said they wanted to cut off an 11 year old’s dick. There’s also no evidence this is being done to promote homosexuality. Many, if not most, of this cases are of kids of straight parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no you did say that.....you have tried to avoid that......
> hormone blockers are not needed unless you decide on that course....so the people saying this is sick, are correct......11 year olds shouldn't be involved in sex changes........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, quote me saying this isn’t about a sex change...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so faun what are you saying...
> 
> is it ok for 11 year old to choose this path?
> because the point of the op is that it is not..........
Click to expand...


It is okay for the parents, with the approval of their doctors- to work with their child on deciding the correct path.

You have decided that even though you don't know them- and are not a medical professional- you know better than the boy, his parents, and his doctors.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the article.....you don't need to speculate....are you just stupid......
> no one should change their sex, let alone an 11 year old.....
> 
> Noone, and I mean no one would do that if they haven't made the decision....you know it...and you're a dick......for trying to play stupid...
> 
> 
> 
> No 11 year old is changing their sex. And to clarify, by changing their sex, I’m talking about a medical procedure to alter one’s genitals to be those of the opposite gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See that's the problem, you are on both sides of this......we need you on one.....
> The original article says they are going through the process of that.......you can argue semantics all you want.....the point is they are changing the sex of the kid, first through drugs.....then eventually surgery...that was one of my first posts.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not on both sides, you’re just fucking crazy.
> 
> Oh, and I accept this as tacit admission on your part that you can’t actually quote me saying what you _think_ I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is this line
> 
> You’re lying again. *I never said this wasn’t about a sex change.* What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> 
> you just posted this.......TODAY........
> 
> see the semantics.....yeah we all do......
> are they doing a sex change or not? you wont answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t know if they’re doing a sex change.
> 
> That aside ... let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — *does that change your sex?*
Click to expand...



OMG, the intent is to change the sex.......you know that, but play games...you're full of shit......they wouldn't take the drugs otherwise.

you cant win by being honest, so you try to beat around the bush.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I did, you said it wasn't about a sex change....read the first paragraph...you either cant read or lie.......either way I win!
> 
> 
> 
> You’re lying again. I never said this wasn’t about a sex change. What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> Meanwhile, despite your claim to have read the article, it appears you have not. They never said they wanted to cut off an 11 year old’s dick. There’s also no evidence this is being done to promote homosexuality. Many, if not most, of this cases are of kids of straight parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no you did say that.....you have tried to avoid that......
> hormone blockers are not needed unless you decide on that course....so the people saying this is sick, are correct......11 year olds shouldn't be involved in sex changes........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, quote me saying this isn’t about a sex change...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so faun what are you saying...
> 
> is it ok for 11 year old to choose this path?
> because the point of the op is that it is not..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is okay for the parents, with the approval of their doctors- to work with their child on deciding the correct path.
> 
> You have decided that even though you don't know them- and are not a medical professional- you know better than the boy, his parents, and his doctors.
Click to expand...



so if the parents were teaching them to be a white supremacist, you'd be ok with it....gotcha

or if a black family wanted their kid to be white, you'd be ok with that and the occurring treatments.


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No 11 year old is changing their sex. And to clarify, by changing their sex, I’m talking about a medical procedure to alter one’s genitals to be those of the opposite gender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See that's the problem, you are on both sides of this......we need you on one.....
> The original article says they are going through the process of that.......you can argue semantics all you want.....the point is they are changing the sex of the kid, first through drugs.....then eventually surgery...that was one of my first posts.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not on both sides, you’re just fucking crazy.
> 
> Oh, and I accept this as tacit admission on your part that you can’t actually quote me saying what you _think_ I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is this line
> 
> You’re lying again. *I never said this wasn’t about a sex change.* What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> 
> you just posted this.......TODAY........
> 
> see the semantics.....yeah we all do......
> are they doing a sex change or not? you wont answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t know if they’re doing a sex change.
> 
> That aside ... let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — *does that change your sex?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, the intent is to change the sex.......you know that, but play games...you're full of shit.....
Click to expand...


The article quotes the parents specifically about what their intent is

His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy.

If he chooses to stop taking the drugs, he will undergo natural male puberty at a later stage and his future fertility would not be impacted.


Read more: The California boy, 11, who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re lying again. I never said this wasn’t about a sex change. What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> Meanwhile, despite your claim to have read the article, it appears you have not. They never said they wanted to cut off an 11 year old’s dick. There’s also no evidence this is being done to promote homosexuality. Many, if not most, of this cases are of kids of straight parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you did say that.....you have tried to avoid that......
> hormone blockers are not needed unless you decide on that course....so the people saying this is sick, are correct......11 year olds shouldn't be involved in sex changes........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, quote me saying this isn’t about a sex change...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so faun what are you saying...
> 
> is it ok for 11 year old to choose this path?
> because the point of the op is that it is not..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is okay for the parents, with the approval of their doctors- to work with their child on deciding the correct path.
> 
> You have decided that even though you don't know them- and are not a medical professional- you know better than the boy, his parents, and his doctors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so if the parents were teaching them to be a white supremacist, you'd be ok with it....gotcha
> 
> or if a black family wanted their kid to be white, you'd be ok with that and the occurring treatments.
Click to expand...


I would think that they were as stupid as you- but yeah- parents have every right to teach their kids to be white supremacists- I figure something like that is how you turned out as you are. 

and if a black family decided to 'treat' their child to be white- and found a medical doctor who agreed that it was medically necessary- sure I would.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See that's the problem, you are on both sides of this......we need you on one.....
> The original article says they are going through the process of that.......you can argue semantics all you want.....the point is they are changing the sex of the kid, first through drugs.....then eventually surgery...that was one of my first posts.......
> 
> 
> 
> I am not on both sides, you’re just fucking crazy.
> 
> Oh, and I accept this as tacit admission on your part that you can’t actually quote me saying what you _think_ I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is this line
> 
> You’re lying again. *I never said this wasn’t about a sex change.* What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> 
> you just posted this.......TODAY........
> 
> see the semantics.....yeah we all do......
> are they doing a sex change or not? you wont answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t know if they’re doing a sex change.
> 
> That aside ... let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — *does that change your sex?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, the intent is to change the sex.......you know that, but play games...you're full of shit.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The article quotes the parents specifically about what their intent is
> 
> His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy.
> 
> If he chooses to stop taking the drugs, he will undergo natural male puberty at a later stage and his future fertility would not be impacted.
> 
> 
> Read more: The California boy, 11, who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
Click to expand...



I get that, that's not the point....the point is....why are they doing this?


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No 11 year old is changing their sex. And to clarify, by changing their sex, I’m talking about a medical procedure to alter one’s genitals to be those of the opposite gender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See that's the problem, you are on both sides of this......we need you on one.....
> The original article says they are going through the process of that.......you can argue semantics all you want.....the point is they are changing the sex of the kid, first through drugs.....then eventually surgery...that was one of my first posts.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not on both sides, you’re just fucking crazy.
> 
> Oh, and I accept this as tacit admission on your part that you can’t actually quote me saying what you _think_ I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is this line
> 
> You’re lying again. *I never said this wasn’t about a sex change.* What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> 
> you just posted this.......TODAY........
> 
> see the semantics.....yeah we all do......
> are they doing a sex change or not? you wont answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t know if they’re doing a sex change.
> 
> That aside ... let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — *does that change your sex?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, the intent is to change the sex.......you know that, but play games...you're full of shit......they wouldn't take the drugs otherwise.
> 
> you cant win by being honest, so you try to beat around the bush.
Click to expand...

I’m not playing games. I’m not playing semantics. This _should be_ obvious to you since you can’t actually quote me saying what you falsely claimed I said. The problem is within yourself and your own G-d given limitations. This would probably be a good time for you to exercise some self-reflection.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See that's the problem, you are on both sides of this......we need you on one.....
> The original article says they are going through the process of that.......you can argue semantics all you want.....the point is they are changing the sex of the kid, first through drugs.....then eventually surgery...that was one of my first posts.......
> 
> 
> 
> I am not on both sides, you’re just fucking crazy.
> 
> Oh, and I accept this as tacit admission on your part that you can’t actually quote me saying what you _think_ I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is this line
> 
> You’re lying again. *I never said this wasn’t about a sex change.* What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> 
> you just posted this.......TODAY........
> 
> see the semantics.....yeah we all do......
> are they doing a sex change or not? you wont answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t know if they’re doing a sex change.
> 
> That aside ... let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — *does that change your sex?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, the intent is to change the sex.......you know that, but play games...you're full of shit......they wouldn't take the drugs otherwise.
> 
> you cant win by being honest, so you try to beat around the bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not playing games. I’m not playing semantics. This _should be_ obvious to you since you can’t actually quote me saying what you falsely claimed I said. The problem is within yourself and your own G-d given limitations. This would probably be a good time for you to exercise some self-reflection.
Click to expand...



no you are playing games....you guys do this crap all the time.....

they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not on both sides, you’re just fucking crazy.
> 
> Oh, and I accept this as tacit admission on your part that you can’t actually quote me saying what you _think_ I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is this line
> 
> You’re lying again. *I never said this wasn’t about a sex change.* What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> 
> you just posted this.......TODAY........
> 
> see the semantics.....yeah we all do......
> are they doing a sex change or not? you wont answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t know if they’re doing a sex change.
> 
> That aside ... let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — *does that change your sex?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, the intent is to change the sex.......you know that, but play games...you're full of shit......they wouldn't take the drugs otherwise.
> 
> you cant win by being honest, so you try to beat around the bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not playing games. I’m not playing semantics. This _should be_ obvious to you since you can’t actually quote me saying what you falsely claimed I said. The problem is within yourself and your own G-d given limitations. This would probably be a good time for you to exercise some self-reflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no you are playing games....you guys do this crap all the time.....
> 
> they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.
Click to expand...

They are preparing her in case she chooses to go through with the medical procedure when she’s older [than 11]. It’s certainly not a given.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is this line
> 
> You’re lying again. *I never said this wasn’t about a sex change.* What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> 
> you just posted this.......TODAY........
> 
> see the semantics.....yeah we all do......
> are they doing a sex change or not? you wont answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t know if they’re doing a sex change.
> 
> That aside ... let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — *does that change your sex?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, the intent is to change the sex.......you know that, but play games...you're full of shit......they wouldn't take the drugs otherwise.
> 
> you cant win by being honest, so you try to beat around the bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not playing games. I’m not playing semantics. This _should be_ obvious to you since you can’t actually quote me saying what you falsely claimed I said. The problem is within yourself and your own G-d given limitations. This would probably be a good time for you to exercise some self-reflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no you are playing games....you guys do this crap all the time.....
> 
> they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are preparing her in case she chooses to go through with the medical procedure when she’s older [than 11]. It’s certainly not a given.
Click to expand...


I get that.....does everyone do that? No, WHY????


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t know if they’re doing a sex change.
> 
> That aside ... let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — *does that change your sex?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, the intent is to change the sex.......you know that, but play games...you're full of shit......they wouldn't take the drugs otherwise.
> 
> you cant win by being honest, so you try to beat around the bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not playing games. I’m not playing semantics. This _should be_ obvious to you since you can’t actually quote me saying what you falsely claimed I said. The problem is within yourself and your own G-d given limitations. This would probably be a good time for you to exercise some self-reflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no you are playing games....you guys do this crap all the time.....
> 
> they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are preparing her in case she chooses to go through with the medical procedure when she’s older [than 11]. It’s certainly not a given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that.....does everyone do that? No, WHY????
Click to expand...

First of all, there is no treatment that “everyone” tries. This particular approach is fairly new with no results yet. Time will tell if this is a good idea or not.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, the intent is to change the sex.......you know that, but play games...you're full of shit......they wouldn't take the drugs otherwise.
> 
> you cant win by being honest, so you try to beat around the bush.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not playing games. I’m not playing semantics. This _should be_ obvious to you since you can’t actually quote me saying what you falsely claimed I said. The problem is within yourself and your own G-d given limitations. This would probably be a good time for you to exercise some self-reflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no you are playing games....you guys do this crap all the time.....
> 
> they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are preparing her in case she chooses to go through with the medical procedure when she’s older [than 11]. It’s certainly not a given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that.....does everyone do that? No, WHY????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, there is no treatment that “everyone” tries. This particular approach is fairly new with no results yet. Time will tell if this is a good idea or not.
Click to expand...



Ok, the fact that you just said that makes me shake my head.
Other than sex changes, what is the point of this treatment? I guess ill have to spell it out...what other conditions is it used for?


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not on both sides, you’re just fucking crazy.
> 
> Oh, and I accept this as tacit admission on your part that you can’t actually quote me saying what you _think_ I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is this line
> 
> You’re lying again. *I never said this wasn’t about a sex change.* What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> 
> you just posted this.......TODAY........
> 
> see the semantics.....yeah we all do......
> are they doing a sex change or not? you wont answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t know if they’re doing a sex change.
> 
> That aside ... let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — *does that change your sex?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, the intent is to change the sex.......you know that, but play games...you're full of shit......they wouldn't take the drugs otherwise.
> 
> you cant win by being honest, so you try to beat around the bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not playing games. I’m not playing semantics. This _should be_ obvious to you since you can’t actually quote me saying what you falsely claimed I said. The problem is within yourself and your own G-d given limitations. This would probably be a good time for you to exercise some self-reflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.
Click to expand...

Going back to this...

There are way too many of these kids who don’t make it far into adulthood. Studies indicate that roughly half of them will attempt suicide by age 20.

So props to families, with help from physicians, who are actually dealing with this; for trying a novel approach such as the one the Lobels are enduring. Hopefully it turns out well.

The logic behind this is hopeful. Going through puberty makes switching genders more difficult than going through the procedure after your body changes due to puberty. And the hope is that adjustment will make the transition more natural and less emotionally painful, resulting in fewer suicides. Only time will tell.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is this line
> 
> You’re lying again. *I never said this wasn’t about a sex change.* What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> 
> you just posted this.......TODAY........
> 
> see the semantics.....yeah we all do......
> are they doing a sex change or not? you wont answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t know if they’re doing a sex change.
> 
> That aside ... let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — *does that change your sex?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, the intent is to change the sex.......you know that, but play games...you're full of shit......they wouldn't take the drugs otherwise.
> 
> you cant win by being honest, so you try to beat around the bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not playing games. I’m not playing semantics. This _should be_ obvious to you since you can’t actually quote me saying what you falsely claimed I said. The problem is within yourself and your own G-d given limitations. This would probably be a good time for you to exercise some self-reflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going back to this...
> 
> There are way too many of these kids who don’t make it far into adulthood. Studies indicate that roughly half of them will attempt suicide by age 20.
> 
> So props to families, with help from physicians, who are actually dealing with this; for trying a novel approach such as the one the Lobels are enduring. Hopefully it turns out well.
> 
> The logic behind this is hopeful. Going through puberty makes switching genders more difficult than going through the procedure after your body changes due to puberty. And the hope is that adjustment will make the transition more natural and less emotionally painful, resulting in fewer suicides. Only time will tell.
Click to expand...



The problem is an 11 year old boy doesn't know shit....
so to make this decision is asinine
that was the core of the OP.....11 year olds should not be in this position.....ever


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not playing games. I’m not playing semantics. This _should be_ obvious to you since you can’t actually quote me saying what you falsely claimed I said. The problem is within yourself and your own G-d given limitations. This would probably be a good time for you to exercise some self-reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you are playing games....you guys do this crap all the time.....
> 
> they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are preparing her in case she chooses to go through with the medical procedure when she’s older [than 11]. It’s certainly not a given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that.....does everyone do that? No, WHY????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, there is no treatment that “everyone” tries. This particular approach is fairly new with no results yet. Time will tell if this is a good idea or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the fact that you just said that makes me shake my head.
> Other than sex changes, what is the point of this treatment? I guess ill have to spell it out...what other conditions is it used for?
Click to expand...

There are other reasons for such treatment, but the application in this story is clearly in case Tammy wants to have a sex change operation.

What I said, however, is still as true now as when I first said it. That being... preventing puberty doesn’t change one’s gender.

You should re-read that a few hundred times until it gets past your impenetrable shield of ignorance.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t know if they’re doing a sex change.
> 
> That aside ... let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — *does that change your sex?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, the intent is to change the sex.......you know that, but play games...you're full of shit......they wouldn't take the drugs otherwise.
> 
> you cant win by being honest, so you try to beat around the bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not playing games. I’m not playing semantics. This _should be_ obvious to you since you can’t actually quote me saying what you falsely claimed I said. The problem is within yourself and your own G-d given limitations. This would probably be a good time for you to exercise some self-reflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going back to this...
> 
> There are way too many of these kids who don’t make it far into adulthood. Studies indicate that roughly half of them will attempt suicide by age 20.
> 
> So props to families, with help from physicians, who are actually dealing with this; for trying a novel approach such as the one the Lobels are enduring. Hopefully it turns out well.
> 
> The logic behind this is hopeful. Going through puberty makes switching genders more difficult than going through the procedure after your body changes due to puberty. And the hope is that adjustment will make the transition more natural and less emotionally painful, resulting in fewer suicides. Only time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is an 11 year old boy doesn't know shit....
> so to make this decision is asinine
> that was the core of the OP.....11 year olds should not be in this position.....ever
Click to expand...

And it was Tammy’s parents, not an 11 year old who had to approve of this approach. So you’re simply misguided yet again.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no you are playing games....you guys do this crap all the time.....
> 
> they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.
> 
> 
> 
> They are preparing her in case she chooses to go through with the medical procedure when she’s older [than 11]. It’s certainly not a given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that.....does everyone do that? No, WHY????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, there is no treatment that “everyone” tries. This particular approach is fairly new with no results yet. Time will tell if this is a good idea or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the fact that you just said that makes me shake my head.
> Other than sex changes, what is the point of this treatment? I guess ill have to spell it out...what other conditions is it used for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other reasons for such treatment, but the application in this story is clearly in case Tammy wants to have a sex change operation.
> 
> What I said, however, is still as true now as when I first said it. That being... preventing puberty doesn’t change one’s gender.
> 
> You should re-read that a few hundred times until it gets past your impenetrable shield of ignorance.
Click to expand...



No you were technically correct...but no one said that.....the point was 11 year olds should not be making these decisions...and parents that indulge are doing great harm....

I don't believe in sex changes.....I don't believe in race changes....or the one where people want to be disabled...they're all nuts....but I certainly do not believe in allowing 11 year olds to make these decisions....if you read my posts you would say that it's like trying them as adults........there is a reason we don't do that.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t know if they’re doing a sex change.
> 
> That aside ... let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — *does that change your sex?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, the intent is to change the sex.......you know that, but play games...you're full of shit......they wouldn't take the drugs otherwise.
> 
> you cant win by being honest, so you try to beat around the bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not playing games. I’m not playing semantics. This _should be_ obvious to you since you can’t actually quote me saying what you falsely claimed I said. The problem is within yourself and your own G-d given limitations. This would probably be a good time for you to exercise some self-reflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no you are playing games....you guys do this crap all the time.....
> 
> they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are preparing her in case she chooses to go through with the medical procedure when she’s older [than 11]. It’s certainly not a given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that.....does everyone do that? No, WHY????
Click to expand...

Why won’t you answer my question? What do you fear?

*Let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — does that change your sex?*


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, the intent is to change the sex.......you know that, but play games...you're full of shit......they wouldn't take the drugs otherwise.
> 
> you cant win by being honest, so you try to beat around the bush.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not playing games. I’m not playing semantics. This _should be_ obvious to you since you can’t actually quote me saying what you falsely claimed I said. The problem is within yourself and your own G-d given limitations. This would probably be a good time for you to exercise some self-reflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going back to this...
> 
> There are way too many of these kids who don’t make it far into adulthood. Studies indicate that roughly half of them will attempt suicide by age 20.
> 
> So props to families, with help from physicians, who are actually dealing with this; for trying a novel approach such as the one the Lobels are enduring. Hopefully it turns out well.
> 
> The logic behind this is hopeful. Going through puberty makes switching genders more difficult than going through the procedure after your body changes due to puberty. And the hope is that adjustment will make the transition more natural and less emotionally painful, resulting in fewer suicides. Only time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is an 11 year old boy doesn't know shit....
> so to make this decision is asinine
> that was the core of the OP.....11 year olds should not be in this position.....ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was Tammy’s parents, not an 11 year old who had to approve of this approach. So you’re simply misguided yet again.
Click to expand...




See this statement is misleading.....again technically correct...the parents do make it.....so why did they decide to do it?
was it the kid?
or did they just say what the hell


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, the intent is to change the sex.......you know that, but play games...you're full of shit......they wouldn't take the drugs otherwise.
> 
> you cant win by being honest, so you try to beat around the bush.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not playing games. I’m not playing semantics. This _should be_ obvious to you since you can’t actually quote me saying what you falsely claimed I said. The problem is within yourself and your own G-d given limitations. This would probably be a good time for you to exercise some self-reflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no you are playing games....you guys do this crap all the time.....
> 
> they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are preparing her in case she chooses to go through with the medical procedure when she’s older [than 11]. It’s certainly not a given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that.....does everyone do that? No, WHY????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why won’t you answer my question? What do you fear?
> 
> *Let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — does that change your sex?*
Click to expand...


it's a common tactic of you left wingers, take an issue you cant defend, come up with some bs technical idea to side track an hijack the thread

Again you're bringing up an issue to not have to discuss the op, if you want to have that talk, start a thread...that's not relevant to this thread


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are preparing her in case she chooses to go through with the medical procedure when she’s older [than 11]. It’s certainly not a given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get that.....does everyone do that? No, WHY????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, there is no treatment that “everyone” tries. This particular approach is fairly new with no results yet. Time will tell if this is a good idea or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the fact that you just said that makes me shake my head.
> Other than sex changes, what is the point of this treatment? I guess ill have to spell it out...what other conditions is it used for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other reasons for such treatment, but the application in this story is clearly in case Tammy wants to have a sex change operation.
> 
> What I said, however, is still as true now as when I first said it. That being... preventing puberty doesn’t change one’s gender.
> 
> You should re-read that a few hundred times until it gets past your impenetrable shield of ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No you were technically correct...but no one said that.....the point was 11 year olds should not be making these decisions...and parents that indulge are doing great harm....
Click to expand...

Yes, someone said that, ya flamin’ moron. That’s why I said what I said, which you finally admit is correct.





buckeye45_73 said:


> I don't believe in sex changes.....I don't believe in race changes....or the one where people want to be disabled...they're all nuts....but I certainly do not believe in allowing 11 year olds to make these decisions....if you read my posts you would say that it's like trying them as adults........there is a reason we don't do that.


Who the fuck cares what you believe? You’re not going through this.

These families are and statistically speaking, half of them will have kids trying to kill thrmselves at an early age. My guess is they’re desperate to try something different hoping for different results. Whereas you want to try the conservatives’ mentality of trying the same failed approach while hoping for different results. And we all know what definition that applies to.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that.....does everyone do that? No, WHY????
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, there is no treatment that “everyone” tries. This particular approach is fairly new with no results yet. Time will tell if this is a good idea or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the fact that you just said that makes me shake my head.
> Other than sex changes, what is the point of this treatment? I guess ill have to spell it out...what other conditions is it used for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other reasons for such treatment, but the application in this story is clearly in case Tammy wants to have a sex change operation.
> 
> What I said, however, is still as true now as when I first said it. That being... preventing puberty doesn’t change one’s gender.
> 
> You should re-read that a few hundred times until it gets past your impenetrable shield of ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No you were technically correct...but no one said that.....the point was 11 year olds should not be making these decisions...and parents that indulge are doing great harm....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, someone said that, ya flamin’ moron. That’s why I said what I said, which you finally admit is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in sex changes.....I don't believe in race changes....or the one where people want to be disabled...they're all nuts....but I certainly do not believe in allowing 11 year olds to make these decisions....if you read my posts you would say that it's like trying them as adults........there is a reason we don't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the fuck cares what you believe? You’re not going through this.
> 
> These families are and statistically speaking, half of them will have kids trying to kill thrmselves at an early age. My guess is they’re desperate to try something different hoping for different results. Whereas you want to try the conservatives’ mentality of trying the same failed approach while hoping for different results. And we all know what definition that applies to.
Click to expand...




Yeah people with sex changes are completely stable people...not!!!
same thing with racial changes.......there is some serious issues at home.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> I am not on both sides, you’re just fucking crazy.



  You're the one who doesn't know the difference between a boy and a girl, who thinks that it is possible to turn one into the other, and who claims that it is reasonable to subject a preadolescent boy to the process described in the article.

  This does not leave you much room to cast aspersions on anyone else's sanity.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> Why won’t you answer my question? What do you fear?
> 
> *Let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — does that change your sex?*



  I note that in your madness, you're not even consistent.  You deny that his sex is being changed, and yet you persist in using feminine pronouns to describe a boy.  You cannot even get your own lies and delusions straight.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not playing games. I’m not playing semantics. This _should be_ obvious to you since you can’t actually quote me saying what you falsely claimed I said. The problem is within yourself and your own G-d given limitations. This would probably be a good time for you to exercise some self-reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going back to this...
> 
> There are way too many of these kids who don’t make it far into adulthood. Studies indicate that roughly half of them will attempt suicide by age 20.
> 
> So props to families, with help from physicians, who are actually dealing with this; for trying a novel approach such as the one the Lobels are enduring. Hopefully it turns out well.
> 
> The logic behind this is hopeful. Going through puberty makes switching genders more difficult than going through the procedure after your body changes due to puberty. And the hope is that adjustment will make the transition more natural and less emotionally painful, resulting in fewer suicides. Only time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is an 11 year old boy doesn't know shit....
> so to make this decision is asinine
> that was the core of the OP.....11 year olds should not be in this position.....ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was Tammy’s parents, not an 11 year old who had to approve of this approach. So you’re simply misguided yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See this statement is misleading.....again technically correct...the parents do make it.....so why did they decide to do it?
> was it the kid?
> or did they just say what the hell
Click to expand...

It’s not misleading. Tammy could not get this done without her parents’ consent.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not playing games. I’m not playing semantics. This _should be_ obvious to you since you can’t actually quote me saying what you falsely claimed I said. The problem is within yourself and your own G-d given limitations. This would probably be a good time for you to exercise some self-reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you are playing games....you guys do this crap all the time.....
> 
> they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are preparing her in case she chooses to go through with the medical procedure when she’s older [than 11]. It’s certainly not a given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that.....does everyone do that? No, WHY????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why won’t you answer my question? What do you fear?
> 
> *Let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — does that change your sex?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's a common tactic of you left wingers, take an issue you cant defend, come up with some bs technical idea to side track an hijack the thread
> 
> Again you're bringing up an issue to not have to discuss the op, if you want to have that talk, start a thread...that's not relevant to this thread
Click to expand...

LOLOL

And by technical, you mean I’m correct, you just don’t want to admit it.



And I didn’t bring it up. Another poster did ... to which I responded ... to which you got confused and ascribed a position to me that I never took ... to which I corrected you ... to which you repeated your false ascription ... to which I corrected you again ... to which you tried paraphrasing what you thought I said since you couldn’t quote me ... to which I posted an analogy using you as the 11 year old boy ... to which you admitted I was “technically correct” ... to which I made this ridiculously lame post.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, there is no treatment that “everyone” tries. This particular approach is fairly new with no results yet. Time will tell if this is a good idea or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the fact that you just said that makes me shake my head.
> Other than sex changes, what is the point of this treatment? I guess ill have to spell it out...what other conditions is it used for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other reasons for such treatment, but the application in this story is clearly in case Tammy wants to have a sex change operation.
> 
> What I said, however, is still as true now as when I first said it. That being... preventing puberty doesn’t change one’s gender.
> 
> You should re-read that a few hundred times until it gets past your impenetrable shield of ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No you were technically correct...but no one said that.....the point was 11 year olds should not be making these decisions...and parents that indulge are doing great harm....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, someone said that, ya flamin’ moron. That’s why I said what I said, which you finally admit is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in sex changes.....I don't believe in race changes....or the one where people want to be disabled...they're all nuts....but I certainly do not believe in allowing 11 year olds to make these decisions....if you read my posts you would say that it's like trying them as adults........there is a reason we don't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the fuck cares what you believe? You’re not going through this.
> 
> These families are and statistically speaking, half of them will have kids trying to kill thrmselves at an early age. My guess is they’re desperate to try something different hoping for different results. Whereas you want to try the conservatives’ mentality of trying the same failed approach while hoping for different results. And we all know what definition that applies to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah people with sex changes are completely stable people...not!!!
> same thing with racial changes.......there is some serious issues at home.
Click to expand...

You know what that definition is, right? The one I was alluding to.


----------



## Faun

Bob Blaylock said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not on both sides, you’re just fucking crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who doesn't know the difference between a boy and a girl, who thinks that it is possible to turn one into the other, and who claims that it is reasonable to subject a preadolescent boy to the process described in the article.
> 
> This does not leave you much room to cast aspersions on anyone else's sanity.
Click to expand...

Great, yet another ^^^ brain-dead con ^^^ who professes to treat these kids with the same failed approaches as before.


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not on both sides, you’re just fucking crazy.
> 
> Oh, and I accept this as tacit admission on your part that you can’t actually quote me saying what you _think_ I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is this line
> 
> You’re lying again. *I never said this wasn’t about a sex change.* What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> 
> you just posted this.......TODAY........
> 
> see the semantics.....yeah we all do......
> are they doing a sex change or not? you wont answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t know if they’re doing a sex change.
> 
> That aside ... let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — *does that change your sex?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, the intent is to change the sex.......you know that, but play games...you're full of shit.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The article quotes the parents specifically about what their intent is
> 
> His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy.
> 
> If he chooses to stop taking the drugs, he will undergo natural male puberty at a later stage and his future fertility would not be impacted.
> 
> 
> Read more: The California boy, 11, who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I get that, that's not the point....the point is....why are they doing this?
Click to expand...


I can lead you to the actual words- I cannot force you to actually read- or understand- them



_His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy.

If he chooses to stop taking the drugs, he will undergo natural male puberty at a later stage and his future fertility would not be impacted._


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t know if they’re doing a sex change.
> 
> That aside ... let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — *does that change your sex?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, the intent is to change the sex.......you know that, but play games...you're full of shit......they wouldn't take the drugs otherwise.
> 
> you cant win by being honest, so you try to beat around the bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not playing games. I’m not playing semantics. This _should be_ obvious to you since you can’t actually quote me saying what you falsely claimed I said. The problem is within yourself and your own G-d given limitations. This would probably be a good time for you to exercise some self-reflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going back to this...
> 
> There are way too many of these kids who don’t make it far into adulthood. Studies indicate that roughly half of them will attempt suicide by age 20.
> 
> So props to families, with help from physicians, who are actually dealing with this; for trying a novel approach such as the one the Lobels are enduring. Hopefully it turns out well.
> 
> The logic behind this is hopeful. Going through puberty makes switching genders more difficult than going through the procedure after your body changes due to puberty. And the hope is that adjustment will make the transition more natural and less emotionally painful, resulting in fewer suicides. Only time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is an 11 year old boy doesn't know shit....
> so to make this decision is asinine
> that was the core of the OP.....11 year olds should not be in this position.....ever
Click to expand...


Except the 11 year old is not making the decision- the 11 year old is taking part in a decision that includes his parents and his doctors.

You believe your opinion should over-ride all of theirs.


----------



## Syriusly

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is this line
> 
> You’re lying again. *I never said this wasn’t about a sex change.* What I did say is that hormone blockers designed to prevent puberty do not change one’s gender. Can’t you freaks get anything right?
> 
> 
> you just posted this.......TODAY........
> 
> see the semantics.....yeah we all do......
> are they doing a sex change or not? you wont answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t know if they’re doing a sex change.
> 
> That aside ... let’s say you’re an 11 year old boy and staving off puberty by taking hormone blockers — *does that change your sex?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, the intent is to change the sex.......you know that, but play games...you're full of shit......they wouldn't take the drugs otherwise.
> 
> you cant win by being honest, so you try to beat around the bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not playing games. I’m not playing semantics. This _should be_ obvious to you since you can’t actually quote me saying what you falsely claimed I said. The problem is within yourself and your own G-d given limitations. This would probably be a good time for you to exercise some self-reflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going back to this...
> 
> There are way too many of these kids who don’t make it far into adulthood. Studies indicate that roughly half of them will attempt suicide by age 20.
> 
> So props to families, with help from physicians, who are actually dealing with this; for trying a novel approach such as the one the Lobels are enduring. Hopefully it turns out well.
> 
> The logic behind this is hopeful. Going through puberty makes switching genders more difficult than going through the procedure after your body changes due to puberty. And the hope is that adjustment will make the transition more natural and less emotionally painful, resulting in fewer suicides. Only time will tell.
Click to expand...


And we don't know what has happened in the last 7 years. 

The kid could have everything figured out- we just don't know.

As a parent myself, I am just glad that we were not ever in this position- but as always when it comes to adoptive parents- I applaud them to step up to raise troubled kid abandoned by his biological parents.


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not playing games. I’m not playing semantics. This _should be_ obvious to you since you can’t actually quote me saying what you falsely claimed I said. The problem is within yourself and your own G-d given limitations. This would probably be a good time for you to exercise some self-reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you are playing games....you guys do this crap all the time.....
> 
> they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are preparing her in case she chooses to go through with the medical procedure when she’s older [than 11]. It’s certainly not a given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that.....does everyone do that? No, WHY????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, there is no treatment that “everyone” tries. This particular approach is fairly new with no results yet. Time will tell if this is a good idea or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the fact that you just said that makes me shake my head.
> Other than sex changes, what is the point of this treatment? I guess ill have to spell it out...what other conditions is it used for?
Click to expand...


The parents said right there in the article

It is no one's fault but yours if you don't understand what they said. 

The article quotes the parents specifically about what their intent is

_His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy._


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no you are playing games....you guys do this crap all the time.....
> 
> they are preparing the 11 year old kid....to have his twig cut off at some point......you don't even think about this til your an adult. and then you figure out youre a dude and never do it.
> 
> 
> 
> They are preparing her in case she chooses to go through with the medical procedure when she’s older [than 11]. It’s certainly not a given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that.....does everyone do that? No, WHY????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, there is no treatment that “everyone” tries. This particular approach is fairly new with no results yet. Time will tell if this is a good idea or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the fact that you just said that makes me shake my head.
> Other than sex changes, what is the point of this treatment? I guess ill have to spell it out...what other conditions is it used for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The parents said right there in the article
> 
> It is no one's fault but yours if you don't understand what they said.
> 
> The article quotes the parents specifically about what their intent is
> 
> _His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy._
Click to expand...


Again, if they wanted to let him make the decision, they would do nothing until he turns 18.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are preparing her in case she chooses to go through with the medical procedure when she’s older [than 11]. It’s certainly not a given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get that.....does everyone do that? No, WHY????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, there is no treatment that “everyone” tries. This particular approach is fairly new with no results yet. Time will tell if this is a good idea or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the fact that you just said that makes me shake my head.
> Other than sex changes, what is the point of this treatment? I guess ill have to spell it out...what other conditions is it used for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The parents said right there in the article
> 
> It is no one's fault but yours if you don't understand what they said.
> 
> The article quotes the parents specifically about what their intent is
> 
> _His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, if they wanted to let him make the decision, they would do nothing until he turns 18.
Click to expand...

You don’t get to speak for parents actually dealing with this. Again, handling this the conservative way, i.e., do nothing, historically results in horrible results. I credit these parents and parents like them for trying to save their kids from killing themselves.

At least you finally agree her parents are the ones making the decision.


----------



## Silhouette

buckeye45_73 said:


> Again, if they wanted to let him make the decision, they would do nothing until he turns 18.



Yep. Pretty sure coercion is involved.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Silhouette said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if they wanted to let him make the decision, they would do nothing until he turns 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Pretty sure coercion is involved.
Click to expand...

its crazy, they want to debate hormones....which is not what this is about
then they say it's not about a sex change, but that is it about a sex change....
and then the kid isn't involved, yet they want to give these drugs in case 

I mean when you lay it out...these guys are morons...


----------



## Silhouette

buckeye45_73 said:


> its crazy, they want to debate hormones....which is not what this is about
> then they say it's not about a sex change, but that is it about a sex change....
> and then the kid isn't involved, yet they want to give these drugs in case
> 
> I mean when you lay it out...these guys are morons...



Selectively "morons".  They actually are fully aware of what's happening to this boy.  So the more correct term is "diabolical"..


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if they wanted to let him make the decision, they would do nothing until he turns 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Pretty sure coercion is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its crazy, they want to debate hormones....which is not what this is about
> then they say it's not about a sex change, but that is it about a sex change....
> and then the kid isn't involved, yet they want to give these drugs in case
> 
> I mean when you lay it out...these guys are morons...
Click to expand...

Why do you lie and deny this isn’t about hormone blood clots by drugs?

Can’t you read the title of this thread??

*Boy Drugged By Lesbian "Parents" To Be A Girl*


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its crazy, they want to debate hormones....which is not what this is about
> then they say it's not about a sex change, but that is it about a sex change....
> and then the kid isn't involved, yet they want to give these drugs in case
> 
> I mean when you lay it out...these guys are morons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selectively "morons".  They actually are fully aware of what's happening to this boy.  So the more correct term is "diabolical"..
Click to expand...

If you truly believed that, you’d be calling the Department of Justice on us. You clearly don’t believe your own diatribe.


----------



## Silhouette

Already did.  ^^


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Already did.  ^^


If you did, why haven’t I heard from them? I think you’re lying.


----------



## Silhouette

Because investigations aren't reported directly to you before a decision is made?  I think that's how it works...


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are preparing her in case she chooses to go through with the medical procedure when she’s older [than 11]. It’s certainly not a given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get that.....does everyone do that? No, WHY????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, there is no treatment that “everyone” tries. This particular approach is fairly new with no results yet. Time will tell if this is a good idea or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the fact that you just said that makes me shake my head.
> Other than sex changes, what is the point of this treatment? I guess ill have to spell it out...what other conditions is it used for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The parents said right there in the article
> 
> It is no one's fault but yours if you don't understand what they said.
> 
> The article quotes the parents specifically about what their intent is
> 
> _His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, if they wanted to let him make the decision, they would do nothing until he turns 18.
Click to expand...


Again if you read the article you would know why they didn't do that. 

I mean if you read the article rather than just fantasized about what they might be doing.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Because investigations aren't reported directly to you before a decision is made?  I think that's how it works...


Talking to yourself again Silly?

LOL


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if they wanted to let him make the decision, they would do nothing until he turns 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Pretty sure coercion is involved.
Click to expand...


LOL- then again you were also pretty sure that:
a) the Gays blackmailed the pope
b) Roof was actually gay and killed the black churchgoers because of gay marriage
c) the Gays blackmailed the Supreme Court

You have all sorts of delusions.


----------



## Silhouette

buckeye45_73 said:


> its crazy, they want to debate hormones....which is not what this is about
> then they say it's not about a sex change, but that is it about a sex change....
> and then the kid isn't involved, yet they want to give these drugs in case
> 
> I mean when you lay it out...these guys are morons...



Selectively "morons".  They actually are fully aware of what's happening to this boy.  So the more correct term is "diabolical"..

There is nobody right of left that considers this faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar-left agenda anything but child abuse.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its crazy, they want to debate hormones....which is not what this is about
> then they say it's not about a sex change, but that is it about a sex change....
> and then the kid isn't involved, yet they want to give these drugs in case
> 
> I mean when you lay it out...these guys are morons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nobody right of left that considers this faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar-left agenda anything but child abuse.
Click to expand...


And by 'far left agenda' you mean parents along with their doctors deciding on the proper treatment for their kid.

How very 'left wing'


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> And by 'far left agenda' you mean parents along with their doctors deciding on the proper treatment for their kid.
> 
> How very 'left wing'



Neither parents, nor doctors, nor police, nor judges are exempt from the laws of reporting and acting on even just suspected child abuse.  If what's going on in the OP isn't child abuse, nothing is.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that.....does everyone do that? No, WHY????
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, there is no treatment that “everyone” tries. This particular approach is fairly new with no results yet. Time will tell if this is a good idea or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the fact that you just said that makes me shake my head.
> Other than sex changes, what is the point of this treatment? I guess ill have to spell it out...what other conditions is it used for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The parents said right there in the article
> 
> It is no one's fault but yours if you don't understand what they said.
> 
> The article quotes the parents specifically about what their intent is
> 
> _His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, if they wanted to let him make the decision, they would do nothing until he turns 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again if you read the article you would know why they didn't do that.
> 
> I mean if you read the article rather than just fantasized about what they might be doing.
Click to expand...




look it breaks down like this

you're ok with people changing sexes, races or loping off body parts because they feel they should be disabled..... I am not
And you're ok with allowing 11 year olds to make or be involved in that decision......if you say no here...then you are saying they are forcing this on the 11 year old and that's even worse.......either way........it's not good.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Because investigations aren't reported directly to you before a decision is made?  I think that's how it works...


Great, so if I don’t hear from them, the only logical conclusion is that they determined this isn’t a case of child abuse.

Thanks for helping clear that matter up.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, there is no treatment that “everyone” tries. This particular approach is fairly new with no results yet. Time will tell if this is a good idea or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the fact that you just said that makes me shake my head.
> Other than sex changes, what is the point of this treatment? I guess ill have to spell it out...what other conditions is it used for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The parents said right there in the article
> 
> It is no one's fault but yours if you don't understand what they said.
> 
> The article quotes the parents specifically about what their intent is
> 
> _His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, if they wanted to let him make the decision, they would do nothing until he turns 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again if you read the article you would know why they didn't do that.
> 
> I mean if you read the article rather than just fantasized about what they might be doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look it breaks down like this
> 
> you're ok with people changing sexes, races or loping off body parts because they feel they should be disabled..... I am not
> And you're ok with allowing 11 year olds to make or be involved in that decision......if you say no here...then you are saying they are forcing this on the 11 year old and that's even worse.......either way........it's not good.
Click to expand...

You’re not ok with an 11 year old being part of that decision? What if he doesn’t want to be a girl???


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the fact that you just said that makes me shake my head.
> Other than sex changes, what is the point of this treatment? I guess ill have to spell it out...what other conditions is it used for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The parents said right there in the article
> 
> It is no one's fault but yours if you don't understand what they said.
> 
> The article quotes the parents specifically about what their intent is
> 
> _His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, if they wanted to let him make the decision, they would do nothing until he turns 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again if you read the article you would know why they didn't do that.
> 
> I mean if you read the article rather than just fantasized about what they might be doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look it breaks down like this
> 
> you're ok with people changing sexes, races or loping off body parts because they feel they should be disabled..... I am not
> And you're ok with allowing 11 year olds to make or be involved in that decision......if you say no here...then you are saying they are forcing this on the 11 year old and that's even worse.......either way........it's not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not ok with an 11 year old being part of that decision? What if he doesn’t want to be a girl???
Click to expand...




science/biology already decided for HIM, suck it up
what if he doesn't want to be black? Should he just bleach?
What if he doesn't want to be healthy, should he cut off an arm?

and in no universe should an 11 year old make that decision...ever


ironic you guys said being gay was not a choice(I disagree)...... the equipment you're born with isn't a choice..............


and finally we got it out of you...after all the misdirection and bs over hormones...we FINALLY got to the point of this thread and what I was discussing.....thank you for finally getting to the point and staying on topic!~

*You’re not ok with an 11 year old being part of that decision? What if he doesn’t want to be a girl???*

This was the whole point all along..you guys avoided this the entire thread


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> You’re not ok with an 11 year old being part of that decision? What if he doesn’t want to be a girl???



Society legally doesn't allow 11 year olds any say at all about a decision that renders him voluntarily mentally and physically scarred and disabled for life: ie his own agreement to participate in his own child abuse.

So no, I'm not OK with an 11 year old being mind fucked into "agreeing" with his own child abuse.  I don't want to be poor, does that mean I get to rob a bank to change my outer world to agree with my inner desires?  No, of course it doesn't.  Ditto with the BOY in the OP.  

It is physically impossible for him to become a girl in any event.  And he'll have to sign a medical waiver that says exactly that when his lesbian overlords finally lead him to the chop shop.


----------



## Syriusly

Faun said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because investigations aren't reported directly to you before a decision is made?  I think that's how it works...
> 
> 
> 
> Great, so if I don’t hear from them, the only logical conclusion is that they determined this isn’t a case of child abuse.
> 
> Thanks for helping clear that matter up.
Click to expand...


Yep- I checked- no report of these women being arrested. 

Silhouette has known of this case for at least 3 years- so she of course did her civic duty and reported it years ago.

Right?


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not ok with an 11 year old being part of that decision? What if he doesn’t want to be a girl???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Society legally doesn't allow 11 year olds any say at all about a decision .
Click to expand...


Legally the decision is the parents with their doctors approval.

And that is of course what you object to.

Parents acting deciding what is best for their child, acting on their doctors advice.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not ok with an 11 year old being part of that decision? What if he doesn’t want to be a girl???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  And he'll have to sign a medical waiver that says exactly that when his lesbian overlords finally lead him to the chop shop.
Click to expand...


No parents are 'overlords'?

I will point out once again- that the only reason why Silhouette even pretends to care about what happened to this child(this case is 7 years ago) is because the parents are lesbians.

If they were straight- well there have been straight parents in this situation- and Silhouette never, ever, starts threads about them. 

Because for Silhouette as always- its all about attacking the gays.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The parents said right there in the article
> 
> It is no one's fault but yours if you don't understand what they said.
> 
> The article quotes the parents specifically about what their intent is
> 
> _His parents say the hormone treatment will give him time to figure out if he wants to fully transition to being female or go through puberty as a boy._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if they wanted to let him make the decision, they would do nothing until he turns 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again if you read the article you would know why they didn't do that.
> 
> I mean if you read the article rather than just fantasized about what they might be doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look it breaks down like this
> 
> you're ok with people changing sexes, races or loping off body parts because they feel they should be disabled..... I am not
> And you're ok with allowing 11 year olds to make or be involved in that decision......if you say no here...then you are saying they are forcing this on the 11 year old and that's even worse.......either way........it's not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not ok with an 11 year old being part of that decision? What if he doesn’t want to be a girl???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> science/biology already decided for HIM, suck it up
> what if he doesn't want to be black? Should he just bleach?
> What if he doesn't want to be healthy, should he cut off an arm?
> 
> and in no universe should an 11 year old make that decision...ever
> 
> 
> ironic you guys said being gay was not a choice(I disagree)...... the equipment you're born with isn't a choice..............
> 
> 
> and finally we got it out of you...after all the misdirection and bs over hormones...we FINALLY got to the point of this thread and what I was discussing.....thank you for finally getting to the point and staying on topic!~
> 
> *You’re not ok with an 11 year old being part of that decision? What if he doesn’t want to be a girl???*
> 
> This was the whole point all along..you guys avoided this the entire thread
Click to expand...

Don’t be ridiculous. In today’s day and age, no one is stuck the way they are thanks to biology. Born with a defective heart? That can be corrected. Develop a big nose? That can be corrected. Not happy with the size of your boobs? That can be corrected. Convinced you were born of the wrong gender? That can be corrected.

As far as an 11 year old being included in the decision to be raised as the opposite gender, including taking hormone blockers to delay puberty — that’s a requirement. Who know why you feel they shouldn’t be?


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not ok with an 11 year old being part of that decision? What if he doesn’t want to be a girl???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Society legally doesn't allow 11 year olds any say at all about a decision that renders him voluntarily mentally and physically scarred and disabled for life: ie his own agreement to participate in his own child abuse.
> 
> So no, I'm not OK with an 11 year old being mind fucked into "agreeing" with his own child abuse.  I don't want to be poor, does that mean I get to rob a bank to change my outer world to agree with my inner desires?  No, of course it doesn't.  Ditto with the BOY in the OP.
> 
> It is physically impossible for him to become a girl in any event.  And he'll have to sign a medical waiver that says exactly that when his lesbian overlords finally lead him to the chop shop.
Click to expand...

It’s not child abuse. We’ve determined this by your lack of action for all these years; along with inaction by the Department of Justice and the AMA.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not ok with an 11 year old being part of that decision? What if he doesn’t want to be a girl???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Society legally doesn't allow 11 year olds any say at all about a decision that renders him voluntarily mentally and physically scarred and disabled for life: ie his own agreement to participate in his own child abuse.
> 
> So no, I'm not OK with an 11 year old being mind fucked into "agreeing" with his own child abuse.  I don't want to be poor, does that mean I get to rob a bank to change my outer world to agree with my inner desires?  No, of course it doesn't.  Ditto with the BOY in the OP.
> 
> It is physically impossible for him to become a girl in any event.  And he'll have to sign a medical waiver that says exactly that when his lesbian overlords finally lead him to the chop shop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not child abuse. We’ve determined this by your lack of action for all these years; along with inaction by the Department of Justice and the AMA.
Click to expand...



Lack of action.....bwahahahahaah

we've determined that you hate biology and don't like the results......
no matter what you try and change to...you'll always be who you're born as......white/black/Asian male/female....arm/no arm......it's who you are......you cant escape it.


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not ok with an 11 year old being part of that decision? What if he doesn’t want to be a girl???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Society legally doesn't allow 11 year olds any say at all about a decision that renders him voluntarily mentally and physically scarred and disabled for life: ie his own agreement to participate in his own child abuse.
> 
> So no, I'm not OK with an 11 year old being mind fucked into "agreeing" with his own child abuse.  I don't want to be poor, does that mean I get to rob a bank to change my outer world to agree with my inner desires?  No, of course it doesn't.  Ditto with the BOY in the OP.
> 
> It is physically impossible for him to become a girl in any event.  And he'll have to sign a medical waiver that says exactly that when his lesbian overlords finally lead him to the chop shop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not child abuse. We’ve determined this by your lack of action for all these years; along with inaction by the Department of Justice and the AMA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we've determined that you hate biology and don't like the results...
Click to expand...


We've determined that you are just another child hating homophobic bigot who doesn't believe parents and their doctors should decide how to care for a child- you should.


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> We've determined that you are just another child hating homophobic bigot who doesn't believe parents and their doctors should decide how to care for a child- you should.



That's interesting.  You just called someone a child hating homophobic bigot and you're still allowed to post here.  You called them that for pointing out that you're advocating child abuse.  

It's an upside-down world here at USMB.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not ok with an 11 year old being part of that decision? What if he doesn’t want to be a girl???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Society legally doesn't allow 11 year olds any say at all about a decision that renders him voluntarily mentally and physically scarred and disabled for life: ie his own agreement to participate in his own child abuse.
> 
> So no, I'm not OK with an 11 year old being mind fucked into "agreeing" with his own child abuse.  I don't want to be poor, does that mean I get to rob a bank to change my outer world to agree with my inner desires?  No, of course it doesn't.  Ditto with the BOY in the OP.
> 
> It is physically impossible for him to become a girl in any event.  And he'll have to sign a medical waiver that says exactly that when his lesbian overlords finally lead him to the chop shop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not child abuse. We’ve determined this by your lack of action for all these years; along with inaction by the Department of Justice and the AMA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lack of action.....bwahahahahaah
> 
> we've determined that you hate biology and don't like the results......
> no matter what you try and change to...you'll always be who you're born as......white/black/Asian male/female....arm/no arm......it's who you are......you cant escape it.
Click to expand...

How bizarre. So if someone is born without arms and modern medicine could give them functional arms, you believe they should not get them and just suck it up being born without arms.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've determined that you are just another child hating homophobic bigot who doesn't believe parents and their doctors should decide how to care for a child- you should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting.  You just called someone a child hating homophobic bigot and you're still allowed to post here.  You called them that for pointing out that you're advocating child abuse.
> 
> It's an upside-down world here at USMB.
Click to expand...

What’s upside down about that? There no rules against name calling.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> Don’t be ridiculous. In today’s day and age, no one is stuck the way they are thanks to biology. Born with a defective heart? That can be corrected. Develop a big nose? That can be corrected. Not happy with the size of your boobs? That can be corrected. Convinced you were born of the wrong gender? That can be corrected.



  No, it cannot.  As a matter of unalterable, biological fact, a boy is not a girl, and a girl is not a boy, and neither can become the other, at least not with any technology that currently exists or can be rationally anticipated to exist any time in the foreseeable future.

  It is a cruel and abusive hoax to tell anyone that h'orsh'/it should or can be the opposite of h'orsh'/it's biological sex, and to subject h'orsh'/it to medical frankensteinery that is claimed to be toward that end.  It is especially heinous to do this to a minor.  Anyone who would willingly have any part in it belongs in prison.


----------



## Silhouette

Faun said:


> How bizarre. So if someone is born without arms and modern medicine could give them functional arms, you believe they should not get them and just suck it up being born without arms.



Your analogy isn't a correct one.  Giving a man a pussy is akin to giving wings to your armless person.  ie: giving them something their normal body would never have.


----------



## Silhouette

Bob Blaylock said:


> As a matter of unalterable, biological fact, a boy is not a girl, and a girl is not a boy, and neither can become the other, at least not with any technology that currently exists or can be rationally anticipated to exist any time in the foreseeable future.
> 
> It is a cruel and abusive hoax to tell anyone that h'orsh'/it should or can be the opposite of h'orsh'/it's biological sex, and to subject h'orsh'/it to medical frankensteinery that is claimed to be toward that end.  *It is especially heinous to do this to a minor.  Anyone who would willingly have any part in it belongs in prison*.





It's not only heinous to do to a minor, it is, in fact, child abuse.  From all participants from the boy's lesbian overlords (I can't call them parents), to the shrinks, the MDs performing the unnecessary amputations, to the police in Berkeley who know this is going on, to judges looking the other way...even clear up to the Fed DOJ if they turn a blind eye.  ALL are participants in child abuse.  There is no safety in credentials, nor numbers.

I'm not kidding.  Report it as I have.  See my signature for details.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting.  You just called someone a child hating homophobic bigot and you're still allowed to post here.  You called them that for pointing out that you're advocating child abuse.
> 
> It's an upside-down world here at USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s upside down about that? There no rules against name calling.
Click to expand...


  What is bizarre, on this forum, is that one is free to openly advocate and defend the most sickening and destructive of sexual abuse of children, and that's OK under this forum's rules, but pointing out that that is what is being advocated can get one in trouble.

  The short-eyes crowd is being allowed an unfair advantage.


----------



## mdk

Poor, Sil. Such a victim.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, biological fact, a boy is not a girl, and a girl is not a boy, and neither can become the other, at least not with any technology that currently exists or can be rationally anticipated to exist any time in the foreseeable future.
> 
> It is a cruel and abusive hoax to tell anyone that h'orsh'/it should or can be the opposite of h'orsh'/it's biological sex, and to subject h'orsh'/it to medical frankensteinery that is claimed to be toward that end.  *It is especially heinous to do this to a minor.  Anyone who would willingly have any part in it belongs in prison*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not only heinous to do to a minor, it is, in fact, child abuse.  From all participants from the boy's lesbian overlords (I can't call them parents), to the shrinks, the MDs performing the unnecessary amputations, to the police in Berkeley who know this is going on, to judges looking the other way...even clear up to the Fed DOJ if they turn a blind eye.  ALL are participants in child abuse.  There is no safety in credentials, nor numbers.
> 
> I'm not kidding.  Report it as I have.  See my signature for details.
Click to expand...

No minors are going through a sex change, no matter how often you repeat that. And no, it’s not child abuse. You proved that yourself by not reporting it all these years and nothing being done by authorities to remove Tammy from her family.


----------



## Silhouette

Referring to a boy as a girl is child abuse.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Referring to a boy as a girl is child abuse.



So your new working theory is that the girl is abusing *herself*? Remember, she *self identifies* as a girl. 

So, Sil.....you gonna turn her in for 'child abuse'?


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> Referring to a boy as a girl is child abuse.





Skylar said:


> So your new working theory is that the girl is abusing *herself*? Remember, she *self identifies* as a girl.
> 
> So, Sil.....you gonna turn her in for 'child abuse'?


Who is "she" and "her"?  Are you referring to the male-hating lesbians in the OP? Or are you engaging in child abuse?  Certainly you're not referring to a male child as "she"...

I identified as a bird when I was a child.  To indulge me as I stood on the roof with cardboard wings would have been child abuse by my parents.

When you're ready to face reality on its terms, get back to us.  Meanwhile, take your meds..


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referring to a boy as a girl is child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your new working theory is that the girl is abusing *herself*? Remember, she *self identifies* as a girl.
> 
> So, Sil.....you gonna turn her in for 'child abuse'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is "she" and "her"?  Are you referring to the male-hating lesbians in the OP? Or are you engaging in child abuse?  Certainly you're not referring to a male child as "she"...
> 
> I identified as a bird when I was a child.  To indulge me as I stood on the roof with cardboard wings would have been child abuse by my parents.
> 
> When you're ready to face reality on its terms, get back to us.  Meanwhile, take your meds..
Click to expand...


Laughing....says the poor, hapless soul that is offering us pseudo-legal nonsense so divorced from reality that per you're own argument *you must call the police to turn the girl in for commiting child abuse *against herself*. *As she self identifies as a girl. 

No, Sil. I have a much simpler explanation: *you simply don't know what you're talking about. *Your agreement is irrelevant. And even you know you're full of shit, as despite your increasingly shrill claims of 'child abuse', you've never contacted the police to turn her parents in.

If even you are going to ignore you, surely you'll understand if we do the same.


----------



## Silhouette

I know a boy is not a girl.  So apparently as dimwitted as you say I am, I know more than you do...


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> I know a boy is not a girl.  So apparently as dimwitted as you say I am, I know more than you do...



You pretend that from reading an article in 2013, you know better than the child, her parents, her doctors and her mental health professionals. When you'd have to refer to the article _to even tell us the child's name._

Your ignorance is not a legal standard, Sil. And even you know you're full of shit. As for all your pseudo-legal babble about child abuse, you've never once called the police to turn the parents in. If you genuinely believed your nonsense, you would have years ago.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> You pretend that from reading an article in 2013, you know better than the child, her parents, her doctors and her mental health professionals.
> .



Neither his lesbian overlords, nor his doctors, nor his mental health professionals are exempt from child abuse laws.  None of them.  All can be prosecuted no matter how they group together or waive credentials in the air.. 

Child abuse never comes in vogue.  Never.  And, as citizens we are required by law to report it even just upon suspicion.  The OP qualifies in spades.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You pretend that from reading an article in 2013, you know better than the child, her parents, her doctors and her mental health professionals.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither his lesbian overlords, nor his doctors, nor his mental health professionals are exempt from child abuse laws.  None of them.  All can be prosecuted no matter how they group together or waive credentials in the air..
Click to expand...


Laughing....'lesbian overlords'? Again, you've never met anyone involved. Not the child, her parents, anyone. You're *pretending* that you know these people. And overlaying loving parents taking in a special needs child with your own personal pathology, your own obsessions.

You've created what.......6 threads on this one lesbian couple? And yet you've never once called the police to turn them in despite your claims that they are commiting 'crimes'.

Even you know you're completely full of shit. And your pseudo-legal babble about 'child abuse' is meaningless nonsense.


----------



## The Original Tree

*The kid should be taken of the so called Parents.. Child Molestors, and be put in protective services and taken off of those drugs.*


----------



## Skylar

The Original Tree said:


> *The kid should be taken of the so called Parents.. Child Molestors, and be put in protective services and taken off of those drugs.*



So the parents have been upgraded from 'Lesbian Overlords' (no folks, I'm not making this batshit up) to 'Child Molestors'? Based on what evidence?

You....you do realize that you have no idea what you're talking about, yes?


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The kid should be taken of the so called Parents.. Child Molestors, and be put in protective services and taken off of those drugs.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the parents have been upgraded from 'Lesbian Overlords' .... to 'Child Molestors'? *Based on what evidence?*
Click to expand...


The boy being drugged with female hormones to be led eventually to having his dick chopped off.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The kid should be taken of the so called Parents.. Child Molestors, and be put in protective services and taken off of those drugs.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the parents have been upgraded from 'Lesbian Overlords' .... to 'Child Molestors'? *Based on what evidence?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The boy being drugged with female hormones to be led eventually to having his dick chopped off.
Click to expand...


Hormone therapy isn't 'molesting' a child. If you believed it was, you'd have already called the police. Even you know you're full of shit.

But thanks again for demonstrating that you don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Silhouette

The Original Tree said:


> *The kid should be taken of the so called Parents.. Child Molestors, and be put in protective services and taken off of those drugs.*



No doubt.  Obvious to all with eyes that see.


----------



## The Original Tree

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The kid should be taken of the so called Parents.. Child Molestors, and be put in protective services and taken off of those drugs.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the parents have been upgraded from 'Lesbian Overlords' .... to 'Child Molestors'? *Based on what evidence?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The boy being drugged with female hormones to be led eventually to having his dick chopped off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hormone therapy isn't 'molesting' a child. If you believed it was, you'd have already called the police. Even you know you're full of shit.
> 
> But thanks again for demonstrating that you don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


*So the child all by himself raised by Lesbians without any of their "Gender Identity" influence, for some weird and unknown reason asked for Estrogen Injections?

LMFAO.  That kid didn't even know what Estrogen was until his Queer Child Molesting Parents started telling him he needed to have his dick chopped off to become a GREAT WOMAN like them.

Not only did they poison this kid's body, they poisoned his mind.*


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The kid should be taken of the so called Parents.. Child Molestors, and be put in protective services and taken off of those drugs.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt.  Obvious to all with eyes that see.
Click to expand...


Its not obvious to you. As you're accusing the parents of both child molestation AND child abuse. And yet you've never called the police once.

Why? What of all your babble about the 'justice department'? You've known about child molestation and child abuse for 5 YEARS....and you've done nothing but babble about it on a chat board?

No, Sil. You know your pseudo-legal nonsense is meaningless gibberish. A pair loving parents taking care of their special needs child is neither molestation nor child abuse. Which you know.....and why you've done nothing. *Even you know you're full of shit.*


----------



## Silhouette

The Original Tree said:


> *So the child all by himself raised by Lesbians without any of their "Gender Identity" influence, for some weird and unknown reason asked for Estrogen Injections?
> 
> LMFAO.  That kid didn't even know what Estrogen was until his Queer Child Molesting Parents started telling him he needed to have his dick chopped off to become a GREAT WOMAN like them.
> 
> Not only did they poison this kid's body, they poisoned his mind.*


Yep... ^^  Obvious to all with eyes that see.  Suppose the boy learned early on that his lesbian overlords hated males and in order to be loved he should "be a girl instead of a boy"?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Yep... ^^  Obvious to all with eyes that see.  Suppose the boy learned early on that his lesbian overlords hated males and in order to be loved he should "be a girl instead of a boy"?



Lesbian overlords? The parents 'hate males'? Um, Sil....their _other_ child is a fully grown young man now. You're literally just making this nonsense up as you go along, pulled sideways out of your ass.

And you still can't even give us the child's name without referring to an article from 2013. You don't know anyone. You don't know the child. You don't know her parents. You don't know her mental health professionals.

You merely pretend that you know better than all of them......because you read an article once 5 years ago. 

Um, no.


----------



## Silhouette

How would you feel if your lesbian overlords poisoned you with estrogen so your dick and testicles never formed properly?  All the while whispering in your ear that your delusions were "normal" as they led you to have your junk chopped off the minute you turned 18...only to regret it horribly later like most trannies do after the illegal amputation of vital healthy organs?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> How would you feel if your lesbian overlords poisoned you with estrogen so your dick and testicles never formed properly?  All the while whispering in your ear that your delusions were "normal" as they led you to have your junk chopped off the minute you turned 18...only to regret it horribly later like most trannies do after the illegal amputation of vital healthy organs?



What 'lesbian overlords'?

Again, these are this child's parents whose *oldest* child is a fully grown young man now. You literally have no idea what you're talking about.

Yet in your glorious ignorance of a child you can't even *name* without referencing the article, you're gonna tell us that you know better than the child, her parents, her family, her doctors and her mental health professionals?

No, Sil. You don't.

Your claims of 'child molestation' and 'child abuse' are your standard pseudo-legal gibberish that even you don't believe. As if you did, you'd have called the police years ago. 

*You never did. As you know you're full of shit.*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Situations like this should place SERIOUS doubts on queers being allowed to adopt. 

Shameful


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> How would you feel if your lesbian overlords



And by 'lesbian overlords' Silhouette of course refers to people we call 'parents'

Just another reminder that if these parents weren't lesbians, Silhouette would never have started this thread. 

Because Silhouette never cares about the kids- she only cares about attacking gays.


----------



## Skylar

Grampa Murked U said:


> Situations like this should place SERIOUS doubts on queers being allowed to adopt.
> 
> Shameful



Why would it place in doubt that gays and lesbians should be allowed to adopt? Surely you realize that this isn't the first time a child has self identified as trans, yes?

Or is it only a problem when the parents are gay or lesbian?


----------



## Syriusly

Grampa Murked U said:


> Situations like this should place SERIOUS doubts on queers being allowed to adopt.
> 
> Shameful



Shameful indeed that heterosexuals abandon their developmentally disabled kids to be adopted by strangers- and that there are gays willing to take the hetero cast offs.


----------



## Syriusly

The Original Tree said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The kid should be taken of the so called Parents.. Child Molestors, and be put in protective services and taken off of those drugs.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the parents have been upgraded from 'Lesbian Overlords' .... to 'Child Molestors'? *Based on what evidence?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The boy being drugged with female hormones to be led eventually to having his dick chopped off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hormone therapy isn't 'molesting' a child. If you believed it was, you'd have already called the police. Even you know you're full of shit.
> 
> But thanks again for demonstrating that you don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So the child all by himself raised by Lesbians without any of their "Gender Identity" influence, for some weird and unknown reason asked for Estrogen Injections?.*
Click to expand...


The child- as of 7 years ago when the article was printed- didn't ask for Estrogen injections and isn't getting estrogen injections.

Silhouette is just lying to confuse the gullible who won't bother to read the actual article.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Referring to a boy as a girl is child abuse.



Wow- I have sure met a whole bunch of grammar school kids who are according to you 'child abusers'.

Why exactly do you think that a kid who refers to his or herself as her identified gender- is a child abuser?


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is bizarre, on this forum, is that one is free to openly advocate and defend the most sickening and destructive of sexual abuse of children, and that's OK under this forum's rules, but pointing out that that is what is being advocated can get one in trouble.
> 
> The short-eyes crowd is being allowed an unfair advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was banned for three days last week for stating a fact:  that a poster on another thread was advocating for cloaked pedophilia in the form of forced "instruction" on LGBT lifestyles (read; deviant sexuality) in CA schools. .
Click to expand...


You were banned because you didn't follow USMB policy.  

You have been able to post hundreds of posts attacking this couple because they are lesbians and their kid- 7 years ago- underwent treatment to postpone his puberty- and no one has interfered with your obsessive hate posts against gays.

You crossed the line though- and you got temporarily banned. It isn't that hard- just don't accuse other posters of pedophilia or of endorsing pedophilia. Well it isn't that hard for rational posters. I can't speak for how hard it is for you.


----------



## Silhouette

Grampa Murked U said:


> Situations like this should place SERIOUS doubts on queers being allowed to adopt.
> 
> Shameful


Well that goes without saying.  Plus, fatherless/motherless marriages guarantee the adoption agency that any children involved will be banished from either a father or mother for life via contract.

That and the evident child abuse going on in the OP with NOT ONE LGBT BLOGGER speaking out against it.  On the contrary, all LGBT proponents here like Syriusly, are speaking out in rabid FAVOR of what's being done to the boy in the OP..

Grampa, if you find any quote anywhere on the internet where a known LGBT blogger has spoken out against these abusive practices on children, please link it here.  I'd like to know if even one of the cult is speaking out against this?


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've determined that you are just another child hating homophobic bigot who doesn't believe parents and their doctors should decide how to care for a child- you should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting.  You just called someone a child hating homophobic bigot and you're still allowed to post here.  You called them that for pointing out that you're advocating child abuse.
> 
> It's an upside-down world here at USMB.
Click to expand...


I have never advocated child abuse in my life. And yes- I will report you for making that accusation.

I advocate that parents and their doctors should decide how to care for a child- and in this case- in a manner that not a single court has ever decided was child abuse. 

So once again- not only you lying about me- you are again violating USMB policy.


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> I have never advocated child abuse in my life. And yes- I will report you for making that accusation.
> 
> .


I said you were speaking out in favor of what's being done to the boy in the OP.  Glad you recognize it as child abuse without my having to say so.  Duly noted you are in full Orwellian form trying to suppress free speech noticing what's going on here and elsewhere on the internet with regards to these illegal practices with children.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How bizarre. So if someone is born without arms and modern medicine could give them functional arms, you believe they should not get them and just suck it up being born without arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your analogy isn't a correct one.  Giving a man a pussy is akin to giving wings to your armless person.  ie: giving them something their normal body would never have.
Click to expand...


Whether you agree with it or not- legal gender transformation has existed for sometime- all 50 states allow a person to change their gender identification on their drivers licenses.

And persons can also have their passports changed. 

Again- you may not agree with the changes- but they are a legal reality.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never advocated child abuse in my life. And yes- I will report you for making that accusation.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I said you were speaking out in favor of what's being done to the boy in the OP.  Glad you recognize it as child abuse without my having to say so.  Duly noted you are in full Orwellian form trying to suppress free speech noticing what's going on here and elsewhere on the internet with regards to these illegal practices with children.
Click to expand...


Sil, even you don't believe your pseudo-legal horseshit. As if you believed the child was being 'abused' and 'molested' you'd have called the police. You didn't, because you don't. Your meaningless babble doesn't make these parents caring for their special needs child 'illegal'.

Remember, and this point is key: you genuinely have no idea what the hell you're talking about.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never advocated child abuse in my life. And yes- I will report you for making that accusation.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I said you were speaking out in favor of what's being done to the boy in the OP.  Glad you recognize it as child abuse without my having to say so. n.
Click to expand...


And again I have never advocated child abuse in my life. 

Nor do I consider responsible parents acting in consultation with their doctors in the best interest of their child to be 'child abuse' 

Once again you are just lying.


----------



## Silhouette

I notified the DOJ.  Why?  Because I know the police already know and are participating in child abuse by doing nothing about it.  So I went above them.

Police staying quiet when they should act is also child abuse.  Doctors staying quiet when they should act is also child abuse. Promoting this type of treatment of the boy is also child abuse.  Judges covering for this type of thing is also child abuse.

Credentials nor numbers get you off the hook.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never advocated child abuse in my life. And yes- I will report you for making that accusation.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> with regards to these illegal practices with children.
Click to expand...


What illegal practices? Specifically?


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> I notified the DOJ.  Why?  Because I know the police already know and are participating in child abuse by doing nothing about it.  So I went above them.
> 
> Police staying quiet when they should act is also child abuse.



So you never reported this to the local authorities- who have actual jurisdiction. 

Even though you consider this to be criminal child abuse.

And you have previously stated that not reporting child abuse is a crime.

So you are- by your own standards- a criminal.


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> What illegal practices? Specifically?



Drugging a child to adversely affect his normal development.   And this as a precursor to leading him to have his normal healthy organs amputated all so he can never be that which he suffers delusions in believing he "is".  

Those illegal practices.  Just because there's no prosecutions doesn't mean it isn't child abuse.  Conspiracy to commit child abuse is no excuse.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What illegal practices? Specifically?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drugging a child to adversely affect his normal development.   .
Click to expand...


And what crime is that specifically? What criminal code does it violate?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> I notified the DOJ.  Why?  Because I know the police already know and are participating in child abuse by doing nothing about it.  So I went above them.



Sil, you knew about this for 5 years. And yet you never contacted the police in Berkeley to report what you insist is child molestation and child abuse. You didn't report it...because it isn't and you know it.

Remember, Sil....your imagination isn't the law. Your pseudo-legal gibberish isn't the law. And the Justice Department has done nothing more to punish these loving parents for taking care of their special needs child than the State government has. As both federal and state authorities are bound to the *actual* law.

And not your imagination. All you ever have, in virtually every argument you've ever made, is you insisting that we ignore the *actual* law and replace it with your imagination.

Nope. Failing to abide your imagination isn't a crime, Sil. Get used to the idea.


----------



## Syriusly

I will point out once again that Silhouette doesn't give a damn about what happened to this kid- she only does this to attack gays.

I pointed this out over 2 years ago- in this very same thread- with an article about the exact same situation but with hetero parents- and of course Silhouette has never started a single thread about that kid.

Because those parents were not 'bull dykes' as Silhouette has called these parents.

By the way- this is a very good article on the challenges parents of these kids and the use of blockers. I do not expect any of the gay haters to actually read the entire article. 

A Boy's Life
_
For his third Christmas, Tina bought Brandon a first-rate Army set—complete with a Kevlar hat, walkie-talkies, and a hand grenade. Both Tina and Brandon’s father had served in the Army, and she thought their son might identify with the toys. A photo from that day shows him wearing a towel around his head, a bandanna around his waist, and a glum expression. The Army set sits unopened at his feet. Tina recalls his joy, by contrast, on a day later that year. One afternoon, while Tina was on the phone, Brandon climbed out of the bathtub. When she found him, he was dancing in front of the mirror with his penis tucked between his legs. “Look, Mom, I’m a girl,” he told her. “Happy as can be,” she recalls.

“Brandon, God made you a boy for a special reason,” she told him before they said prayers one night when he was 5, the first part of a speech she’d prepared. But he cut her off: “God made a mistake,” he said._


----------



## Skylar

Syriusly said:


> I will point out once again that Silhouette doesn't give a damn about what happened to this kid- she only does this to attack gays.
> 
> I pointed this out over 2 years ago- in this very same thread- with an article about the exact same situation but with hetero parents- and of course Silhouette has never started a single thread about that kid.
> 
> Because those parents were not 'bull dykes' as Silhouette has called these parents.
> 
> By the way- this is a very good article on the challenges parents of these kids and the use of blockers. I do not expect any of the gay haters to actually read the entire article.
> 
> A Boy's Life
> _
> For his third Christmas, Tina bought Brandon a first-rate Army set—complete with a Kevlar hat, walkie-talkies, and a hand grenade. Both Tina and Brandon’s father had served in the Army, and she thought their son might identify with the toys. A photo from that day shows him wearing a towel around his head, a bandanna around his waist, and a glum expression. The Army set sits unopened at his feet. Tina recalls his joy, by contrast, on a day later that year. One afternoon, while Tina was on the phone, Brandon climbed out of the bathtub. When she found him, he was dancing in front of the mirror with his penis tucked between his legs. “Look, Mom, I’m a girl,” he told her. “Happy as can be,” she recalls.
> 
> “Brandon, God made you a boy for a special reason,” she told him before they said prayers one night when he was 5, the first part of a speech she’d prepared. But he cut her off: “God made a mistake,” he said._



Yeah, but Sil's obsessed with _this particular lesbian couple_. She's started about half a dozen threads about this couple.

She doesn't give a shit about the kids. Only using children to attack gays and lesbians. Even going so far as to try and use a horrible murder as an excuse to attack gays, insisting that the children of a lesbian couple had been murdered by 'gay mafioso' kill squads to garner sympathy for LGBT issues.

Without a lick of proof, of course. That kind of batshit hysteria has no need for actual evidence.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Syriusly said:


> Shameful indeed that heterosexuals abandon their developmentally disabled kids to be adopted by strangers- and that there are gays willing to take the hetero cast offs.



  I very much doubt that this boy was in any way _developmentally disabled”_ until these foul perverts got their hands on him and started filling his head with madness and perversion.


----------



## Skylar

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shameful indeed that heterosexuals abandon their developmentally disabled kids to be adopted by strangers- and that there are gays willing to take the hetero cast offs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I very much doubt that this boy was in any way _developmentally disabled”_ until these foul perverts got their hands on him and started filling his head with madness and perversion.
Click to expand...


I very much doubt you have the slightest clue what you're talking about. Or could even *name* the child in question without first referencing the article. 

But hey, tell us more about what you 'doubt' on a child you've never met, parents you've never seen, doctors you've never talked to and mental health professionals you've never been in the same room with about a child you can't even name.


----------



## Syriusly

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shameful indeed that heterosexuals abandon their developmentally disabled kids to be adopted by strangers- and that there are gays willing to take the hetero cast offs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I very much doubt that this boy was in any way _developmentally disabled”_ until these foul perverts got their hands on him and started filling his head with madness and perversion.
Click to expand...


Well see the difference between yourself and myself is that I read the actual article.

But fascinating that your counter to my remarks was that the boy abandoned by his hetero parents might not have been abandoned by them because he was disabled.........


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Child abuse never comes in vogue.  Never.  And, as citizens we are required by law to report it even just upon suspicion.  The OP qualifies in spades.


Which you yourself didn’t do for years until someone pointed out how your lack of action reveals even you don’t think of this as child abuse.


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> *The kid should be taken of the so called Parents.. Child Molestors, and be put in protective services and taken off of those drugs.*


She’s not a kid anymore. Silhouette missed her chance to report this in a timely fashion.


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The kid should be taken of the so called Parents.. Child Molestors, and be put in protective services and taken off of those drugs.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the parents have been upgraded from 'Lesbian Overlords' .... to 'Child Molestors'? *Based on what evidence?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The boy being drugged with female hormones to be led eventually to having his dick chopped off.
Click to expand...

Let’s see your evidence she’s been given female hormones...


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The kid should be taken of the so called Parents.. Child Molestors, and be put in protective services and taken off of those drugs.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the parents have been upgraded from 'Lesbian Overlords' .... to 'Child Molestors'? *Based on what evidence?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The boy being drugged with female hormones to be led eventually to having his dick chopped off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hormone therapy isn't 'molesting' a child. If you believed it was, you'd have already called the police. Even you know you're full of shit.
> 
> But thanks again for demonstrating that you don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So the child all by himself raised by Lesbians without any of their "Gender Identity" influence, for some weird and unknown reason asked for Estrogen Injections?
> 
> LMFAO.  That kid didn't even know what Estrogen was until his Queer Child Molesting Parents started telling him he needed to have his dick chopped off to become a GREAT WOMAN like them.
> 
> Not only did they poison this kid's body, they poisoned his mind.*
Click to expand...

Oh? Where’s your evidence she asked for estrogen?


----------



## Faun

Silhouette said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So the child all by himself raised by Lesbians without any of their "Gender Identity" influence, for some weird and unknown reason asked for Estrogen Injections?
> 
> LMFAO.  That kid didn't even know what Estrogen was until his Queer Child Molesting Parents started telling him he needed to have his dick chopped off to become a GREAT WOMAN like them.
> 
> Not only did they poison this kid's body, they poisoned his mind.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... ^^  Obvious to all with eyes that see.  Suppose the boy learned early on that his lesbian overlords hated males and in order to be loved he should "be a girl instead of a boy"?
Click to expand...

Where’s your evidence they hate men??


----------



## Skylar

Faun said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So the child all by himself raised by Lesbians without any of their "Gender Identity" influence, for some weird and unknown reason asked for Estrogen Injections?
> 
> LMFAO.  That kid didn't even know what Estrogen was until his Queer Child Molesting Parents started telling him he needed to have his dick chopped off to become a GREAT WOMAN like them.
> 
> Not only did they poison this kid's body, they poisoned his mind.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... ^^  Obvious to all with eyes that see.  Suppose the boy learned early on that his lesbian overlords hated males and in order to be loved he should "be a girl instead of a boy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where’s your evidence they hate men??
Click to expand...


This is Sil....the same hapless conspiracy addled soul that posited that 'gay mafioso' kill squads had murdered children in upstate New York to garner sympathy for the LBGT movement. And insisted that the Pope was blackmailed by homosexuals. And that Gallup polling had been 'infiltrated by the gays'. And that Justice Kennedy was a closeted homosexual. 

Sil's anti-gay hysteria has driven her quite mad. Looking for evidence to back the rambling nonsense she believes is like asking a blind person to describe the color orange.


----------



## Syriusly

Skylar said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So the child all by himself raised by Lesbians without any of their "Gender Identity" influence, for some weird and unknown reason asked for Estrogen Injections?
> 
> LMFAO.  That kid didn't even know what Estrogen was until his Queer Child Molesting Parents started telling him he needed to have his dick chopped off to become a GREAT WOMAN like them.
> 
> Not only did they poison this kid's body, they poisoned his mind.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... ^^  Obvious to all with eyes that see.  Suppose the boy learned early on that his lesbian overlords hated males and in order to be loved he should "be a girl instead of a boy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where’s your evidence they hate men??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Sil....the same hapless conspiracy addled soul that posited that 'gay mafioso' kill squads had murdered children in upstate New York to garner sympathy for the LBGT movement. And insisted that the Pope was blackmailed by homosexuals. And that Gallup polling had been 'infiltrated by the gays'. And that Justice Kennedy was a closeted homosexual.
> 
> Sil's anti-gay hysteria has driven her quite mad. Looking for evidence to back the rambling nonsense she believes is like asking a blind person to describe the color orange.
Click to expand...



Hmmm this thread sure doesn't look 'closed' to me.

Silly is just lying again.


----------



## Skylar

Syriusly said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So the child all by himself raised by Lesbians without any of their "Gender Identity" influence, for some weird and unknown reason asked for Estrogen Injections?
> 
> LMFAO.  That kid didn't even know what Estrogen was until his Queer Child Molesting Parents started telling him he needed to have his dick chopped off to become a GREAT WOMAN like them.
> 
> Not only did they poison this kid's body, they poisoned his mind.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... ^^  Obvious to all with eyes that see.  Suppose the boy learned early on that his lesbian overlords hated males and in order to be loved he should "be a girl instead of a boy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where’s your evidence they hate men??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Sil....the same hapless conspiracy addled soul that posited that 'gay mafioso' kill squads had murdered children in upstate New York to garner sympathy for the LBGT movement. And insisted that the Pope was blackmailed by homosexuals. And that Gallup polling had been 'infiltrated by the gays'. And that Justice Kennedy was a closeted homosexual.
> 
> Sil's anti-gay hysteria has driven her quite mad. Looking for evidence to back the rambling nonsense she believes is like asking a blind person to describe the color orange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm this thread sure doesn't look 'closed' to me.
> 
> Silly is just lying again.
Click to expand...


Apparently Sil can't edit the OP. So per her, the 'Thread is closed'. 

Sil has never let herself be burdened with something as trivial as the meaning of words.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Mod Note:

Member edits to posts or OPs have ALWAYS been time limited. There's no ability for mods to change the time allowed. So the thread was NOT closed. But now it it. Because OP has 2 active threads on the same topic. And various members are getting way too personal here.. *


----------

